# welcome to PBC's lil' french boutique closet!!!



## peanutbabycakes

a long long time ago in a land far far away (LOL...i mean 2 months ago and 10 minutes away from my current new home), there was a poor poor lil' shack of a closet filled with yummy goodies that looked like this......


----------



## peanutbabycakes

and inside that french "castle"...why not have a french boutique to house all my yummy goodies??  so let's take a tour shall we??


----------



## Polaremil

*PBC*, I love this thread already, I've been semi-lurking in the H forum so I know there are some lovely things coming up...


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sooo....let me open the door first.....with a swarovski crystal knob!    (fyi:  i'm all about the bling bling!)


----------



## peanutbabycakes

welcome to PBC's lil' blue boutique...........


----------



## Polaremil

It looks like a very well stocked boutique, lol. Good thing for the shopkeeper! I love the trunk-like chest, is that what it is?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

a view of my hermes and other favorite bags behind glass doors.....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hermes & part of my shoe collection......


----------



## peanutbabycakes

yes *polaremil*! it's a packing island with drawers made to look like a trunk. i designed it myself and had it customed made! it has ralph lauren faux croc wallpaper applied to the surface....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

and what boutique would be complete without a chandelier and a set of built-in ceiling speakers!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

the closet it not fully finished yet because i still need to unpack more boxes and organize.  i also need to replace all the plastic hangers with wooden ones and i'm still missing a few glass doors for my shoes.


----------



## choozen1ne

I am speechless! I would die and go to heaven in your closet !


----------



## peanutbabycakes

presenting my very first LV (and designer handbag) that i purchased about 17 yrs ago....the large bucket bag.  (i think that's what it's called!)  i now use it for when DH and i go to the movies to sneak our treats in!


----------



## sweetneet

WOW. all i can say is WOW. that is an ~AMAZING~ closet!! and everything in it is gorgeous!!

may i ask what you do for a living? i'd love to be able to afford a closet like that, and with all those lovely H goodies!!   i swear, after seeing a lot of ppl's pics on TPF, I am realizing that DH & I went into the wrong industry (electrical engineering)...shoulda gone into investment banking instead! LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here is my set of fendi baguette triplets.

back during the whole sex and the city craze, i think i had collected around 20 fendi baguettes!  since then, i've sold all but these 3.  these were the only ones i paid full retail price for (stupid me! ) and figured i would never get my money back so that's why i kept them.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

next up is my 2nd LV that i had purchased yearzzzzzz ago.  they've since then discontinued this style and i think i've only carried it twice.  i don't even remember what it's called.....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sorry but i'm trying to go in chronological order here of when i bought my bags.  

here are my prada nylon bags.  i had more, but sold them as well.  i've kept these 2 because i do use them from time to time when i travel overseas.  they are convenient and discreet and unisex so that DH can carry them as well.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

DH and i used to live in toronto and one day we ventured into Holt Renfrew to check out the men's clothing for DH.  we were checking out the men's prada accessories when i looked up and saw this on the shelf........

i knew right then and there i HAD TO HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!  

a doggy carrier/backpack for my teacup chihuahua!!!  i never knew prada made such a thing!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

oops i think i skipped showing a couple bags prior to getting that doggy carrier.....

a lot of the older bags that still have hold sentimental value to me, so even though i do not use them i still keep them for this reason.  every bag has a story behind it and it makes me happy when i look at them.  

next is my LV montsouris (sp?) backpack from 1998.  DH (BF at the time) & i went on a trip to chicago.  one day as we were crossing the street, i noticed a girl in front of us with this backpack and i said to him "oh how cute is that?!"  and he said, "yea that would look super cute on you too!"  a week later, he surprised me with the same bag!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here's my pink gucci jackie O bag.  bought it for only $99 at saks off 5th ages ago.  i've kept it bc it was such a bargain back then and it's pink (my fave color!).


----------



## margaritaxmix

Wow, I am SPEECHLESS. Stunning, gorgeous, amazing closet and goods inside it. CANNOT wait to see everything!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my first chanel bag DH bought for me....a mini flap with lambskin.  purchased at Bergdorf's in NYC maybe 6-7 years ago.  it was around $700 at the time and i remember thinking "wow, sooo expensive!!!"  LOL!  i've used this quite often as an evening bag.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ok, maybe i'll just continue with all the chanels.....

1.  black caviar silver medallion tote
2.  beige large reporter
3.  black bowler
4.  black classic caviar jumbo flap
5.  blue patent reissue flap


----------



## peanutbabycakes

went shopping with my MIL one day at saks and i spotted a prada bag from the new fall/winter collection (i think 03'-04'???).  i tried it on and fell in love, but had to put it back bc i didn't want MIL to know i wanted another $$ bag.  about a week later, MIL came home and surprised me this bag!!!    i really thought i had hit the jackpot with "the best MIL in the world"!!  oh how things have changed since then.....  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here is my gucci blondie flap bag.  thought about selling it, but then i read it was such a rare collection to own.....so it's staying!    is it me, or is that medal GG medallion like SUUUUPER HEAVY!!!??


----------



## originallyxelle

im in love with your closet


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my fendi wysteria spy from summer 2006.  this bag was the culprit in aiding my way into discovering PF and i've been addicted to PF ever since!!!!  a week into owning this bag, i accidentally got a big ole grease mark on the front of the bag.  i was soooo uspet.  i took it to fendi and the customer service i received was sooo crappy.  they said bc i had purchased my bag from saks and not directly from the fendi boutique, there was nothing they could do for me!!    i got on the internet right away that night and googled "how to remove stains from fendi spy" or something like that.  and that's how the purse forum came into my life!!!  

btw:  i took it back to saks and they exchanged it for a brand new one!!  yaaay!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my LV suhali le fabuleaux bag.  DH purchased this for me on a trip to vegas to celebrate valentine's day.  the bag at the time was $2700 and he thought it was ridiculously overpriced but oh so beautiful not to buy for his wifey!  haha  lil' did he know a few years later he'd be spending more than 3x plus that amount on my hermes!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ok, break time....i'll be back to post more......


----------



## peanutbabycakes

let's throw in a lil' bit of "vintage" prada.....gold/yellow silk frame evening bag....bought this at neiman's last call outlet in 1998 (?) for $35!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

this was a hand me down from my MIL.  after she saw the gold studs on my LV suhali bag, she wanted something similar so she bought this dolce & gabanna studded satchel.  DH said it looked ridiculous and not age appropriate on his mom (picture an old chinese lady) and so she gave it to me.


----------



## LBurke9915

What an incredible closet, pbc!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my LV luggage set...present from DH for my birthday 2 years ago.


----------



## spiralsnowman

I'm enjoying this thread so much! Thanks for giving us a glimpse into your beautiful closet, it is soothing and delightful for the eyes and for the soul! I love how you have organized things as well! You have inspired me to organize my own closet (though of course it could not look as chic as yours)


----------



## mello_yello_jen

HI *PBC*!!!!!!!!!!!  so great to see that you have finally created one of these for your closet, I am in LOVE with everything.  And I love how you present your bags, each one with a special story


----------



## addictedtoJUICY

i want to be you when i grow up


----------



## suzie w

love how u r doin this thread!  u r always so entertaining!  thx for sharing!!!  u have patience and give the effort to do this. maybe one day i'll have the energy!  

onward and forward....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sweetneet said:


> WOW. all i can say is WOW. that is an ~AMAZING~ closet!! and everything in it is gorgeous!!
> 
> may i ask what you do for a living? i'd love to be able to afford a closet like that, and with all those lovely H goodies!!  i swear, after seeing a lot of ppl's pics on TPF, I am realizing that DH & I went into the wrong industry (electrical engineering)...shoulda gone into investment banking instead! LOL


 
thank you!    DH owns an IT consulting company.  i've recently dabbled in real estate part time.  i think the key is not really how much money you make, but how you spend it.  i love to bargain shop for just about anything period.  it's almost like a high.  and i save the big bucks for my BIG TIME loves:  Hermes  & jewelry.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you *margarita, originall, Lburke, spiral, mello, addictedtojuicy, suzie*!!!

hope you enjoy some more.....


----------



## pazt

PBC - you're wanting me to build a new home with a new closet and a new wardrobe!

your closet is TDF!


----------



## Birkin123

Thanks for the guided tour... I am enjoying it thus far... let me help you enlarge some of these pictures so that we can truly enjoy your treasures...


----------



## lv-lover

What a beautiful closet! I love all your shoes, they look great on the shelves.


----------



## CindyYZ

PBC, so happy you made this thread! Got glimpses of your closet through the H forum, but to see it all together, WOW!!! 

DH and I are in the process of finishing our basement and plans are already underway to convert a spare bedroom into my dressing room.  Got lots of great ideas from you, thanks!!  BTW, did you use a closet company?


----------



## Blueberry

Your closet is worth the wait,, I wish someday my closet would be similar to yours..  

Thank you for sharing and we`re looking forward for the Hermes!! I can't wait to read their stories


----------



## jancedtif

PBC I've been waiting on your this thread.  Beacause of you, I redid my closet.  I don't have nearly the space or goodies you have, but it feels good walk in and have space and organization.  Thanks again for showing us your lovely closet!!


----------



## daisya

Good golly, does your prince charming have a brother? LOL! Your closet and collection is to die for!!!


----------



## luckycharm06

holy moly...PBC you are the queen of couture..most definitely!!!  GORGEOUS closet...beautiful bags...stunning clothes...classic shoes...you are so lucky!!  thanks for sharing!!


----------



## janny328

omg, PBC... don't take a break now! you've been @ it for a while already and you haven't even got to the H!!

After reading your threads about your crazy Asian MIL, closet obsession, and how you like to pair your H's w/ $20 finds from discount stores, I told the BF that I think I saw a glimpse into my future, like maybe 10 years from now (and I don't mean that offensively because from what I gather, you look my age! -I'm 23!!) because I'm kind of like a "still in college" version of that (minus the H, though!)
<--- AND I already have the black and tan chihuahua! 

I LOVE your closet... and like Mello said, I like how you told the "background" on each of your bags -can't wait for the rest!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

this is one of those bags that i've never used but still keep bc DH got it for me during our first trip to vegas...10 years ago!  DH (BF at the time) had won after playing a lil' bit of blackjack for the first time, so he wanted to share his winnings with me.  this would be the beginning of our "u get to play blackjack, i get to buy something" vegas deal!    now it's all hermes....  

kate spade black nylon backpack...


----------



## Bonjour

I love how all your bags have some kind of story or meaning to them.. Its so interesting and I love how everything is so nicely placed in order. I aspire to have organization skills like yours when I get older! Thank you for sharing, I really appreciate it.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my red Chloe handbag from 9 years ago!    i've never used it but it sure feels good to know it was a $300-$400 bag at the time and i got it for $5!  hehe  it was during a mega sale at this dept store in the midwest (where i'm originally from) and it was an additional 90% off.  that sort of discount is really unheard of nowadays!  love the tortoise shell links!


----------



## LVuittonLover

Birkin123 said:


> Thanks for the guided tour... I am enjoying it thus far... let me help you enlarge some of these pictures so that we can truly enjoy your treasures...


 
*I swear I am two seconds away from licking my screen.  Your closet is GORGEOUS!  *

*I'm jealous. *


----------



## xoxo_jess

Oh Wow, you have an amazing collection! great closet!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

this is the last LV bag that i purchased almost a year ago.  it's a diaper bag but i've used it for traveling.  i'm looking forward to hopefully one day soon using it for what it's meant for...


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Wow, your closet is stunning.  I love the glass doors, it's so elegant looking!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

pazt said:


> PBC - you're wanting me to build a new home with a new closet and a new wardrobe!
> 
> your closet is TDF!


 

ooooh!!  for sure urs will be nicer than mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemylife

GORGEOUS closet indeed PBC. I am glad you start this thread.  More please..


----------



## Mree43

PBC-I'm utterly speechless. Your closet is STUNNING as is your collection of handbags and clothes. Thanks so much sharing with all of us. Love your closet!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*birkin123:* 

thank you *lv-lover*!!!  i can't wait to get glass doors on my shoes!  it's so easy for them to get dusty now that they're left out in the open.

hi *cindy*!!!  thank you!  how exciting for you!!!  i didn't use a closet company.  i collaborated with my builder and carpenters on the configuration and the rest was from ideas i had gathered online or from magazines.  aside from designing my closet, i also really enjoyed designing my kitchen and bathroom as well.


----------



## harleyNemma

PBC ~ This is just like being inside a fabulous boutique!  I especially love the custom "trunk" you had designed for the island ~ what a great way to use the RL wall paper! Genious!  How wonderful & thank you for sharing such lovely pics & a walk down memory lane!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you *blueberry*!  

*jance:*  that is so wonderful to know!!!  i wish you many beautiful things to fill up your new closet!  please share also when you get the chance!

thank you *daisy*!  my DH is the only son in the family!  LOL!  we actually decided to share one closet (more convenient for me bc i manage all his clothing) and i have yet to show his side.  

thank you *lucky charm*!

*janny:*  you're so sweet.  i'm actually WAAAY older than you!  and i mean waaaaay older!!  LOL  i sure miss being 23 though.  and your chi is ADORABLE!!  

thank you *bonjour*!!!  i'm not done organizing yet!!  i still have several items that still need to be hung and more boxes to unpack!  aaah!  it's neverending it seems but i'm having fun!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Your closet is fantastic!!  A closet like that is every girls dream, not to mention what's in your closet!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my MIL got this bottega for me for christmas 3 years ago...maybe it was 2?  can't remember....i have not used it bc it's not really my style but the leather is soo sooo soft.  i was very touched though, that she thought of me (she never buys xmas presents for anyone!), and that is why this bag is still part of my collection.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

one of DH's fave brand for shoes is Tod's and he's always wanted me to have a Tod's tote bag.  so one day, he came home with a pair of shoes for himself and a bag for me!  it was cute because he wasn't sure what color to buy and he's always nervous about surprising me.  he went into full explanation immediately on why he had picked this color instead of black or beige but it really didn't matter to me.  i'm a true believer that it's always the thought that counts!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my YSL bag.  forgot the name of it, but i refer to it as the "ruffle bag".  this is the larger size and i love the look of it!


----------



## Florasun

PBC - what a lovely closet! oops I mean boutique! Everything is displayed to perfection. I have to echo HarleyNemma - I love the packing island. You and your builder did a wonderful job creating such a beautiful space to house your collection!


----------



## babyskyblue

PBC....finally, i have been waiting for your thread!!!!!!!  Fantastic closet!!!!!


----------



## babyskyblue

peanutbabycakes said:


> this is the last LV bag that i purchased almost a year ago. it's a diaper bag but i've used it for traveling. i'm looking forward to hopefully one day soon using it for what it's meant for...


 
I am sure the time will come pretty soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

Stunning!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here's my first hermes kelly. DH got it for me in vegas. the next day at the airport, we saw brad pitt up close , who was filming his last scene for "ocean's 13" in front of our gate.  

-32cm blue jean clemence palladium hardware kelly


----------



## peanutbabycakes

on a trip to buenes aires in oct 2006, DH bought me a lil' special souvenir...

35cm bi-color (chocolate & potiron) box calf palladium hardware birkin


----------



## peanutbabycakes

valentine's 2007, DH surprised me with my next hermes....

35cm black togo gold hardware birkin


----------



## peanutbabycakes

a few months later, we were at H looking for a gift for my good friend's bday and i was offered something very special from the back.  amazingly, we walked away from it and i couldn't stop thinking about for the next 30 minutes.  DH made me promise that i would let him go to vegas if he bought me the bag.....so we returned to the store soon afterwards and this came home with me....and off to vegas we went 2 wks later!  

30cm fuschia ostrich gold hardware birkin


----------



## Birkin123

I love the stories behind each bag...  each is so special...


----------



## suzie w

hey do we get c ur kitchen and bath too?  u designed them urself?....  pls.....  r there places for ur bag there too>>>>;D


----------



## elizabethk

Oh My! You have the best closet ever!
Those Hermes babies are TDF!


----------



## la miss

You have inspired me to get working on my dressing room. Everything is just so beautiful. Congratulations. You're a lucky girl!


----------



## oogiewoogie

*PBC*... I envy your closet & all it's contents!!! 

cOngrats!!!


----------



## helpl!!! slush

gorgeous!  and what wonderful stories you have for each bag
congrads!


----------



## ayla

Simply amazing closet, and I really love how every bag has a story !  

Toronto has lost an immense source of fabulousness..


----------



## j0s1e267

PBC, THANK YOU for sharing!!! I really enjoy the story behind each bag, so special!!! Please keep your pics and stories coming!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*lvuitton:*  you're so funny!  

thank you *xoxojess*!

*lnkhlh:*  thank you!  i will forever have glass doors in all my closets!  LOL!!  it's nice to have everything dust free.

thank you *ILML*!  my closet is NOTHING like your mega closet though!  

*mree:*  thank you!!   

*harley, florasun:*  i'm so glad you guys like the trunk!  i went back and forth on either a trunk island or leaving the space open for a lil' sitting area.  in the end, i needed more drawer space, so i opted for the island.  

*babyskyblue*!    i really appreciate you sweet thoughts.

*simplyprincess:*  thank you! 

*birkin123:*  LOL!  all this story telling is kinda making me TIRED!!!  hahaha  i'm glad you're enjoying though...


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ooops, i forgot to mention for 4th wedding annie in dec 06', DH surprised with an Hermes diamond watch while we were in vegas (again!).  i was admiring it (and drooling over the red croc strap) in the window and next thing i know, DH got it for me!!


----------



## Birkin123

peanutbabycakes said:


> *birkin123:* LOL! all this story telling is kinda making me TIRED!!! hahaha i'm glad you're enjoying though...


 
PBC,

I am enjoying it immensely, but this has to be fun for you too.  Take it easy and go at a pace that you enjoy.  This is a 'reveal' thread, afterall...   Thanks for all your hard work and for sharing your princess closet....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

beginning of 2007, we went in for a meeting with our feng shui master and she told us that red was not a good color for me to wear for year 2007.   soooooo.......shortly afterwards (for chinese new year), DH and i went on vacation to LA and of course, i had to venture into hermes beverly hills....where we had the red croc strap changed out to a fuschia croc strap! (i think my next croc strap will be violet croc!! )  this was also the trip when i had my first experience with Sprinkles cupcakes!!  DH and i stood in line for over an hour just to get a taste of these things!!  and it wasn't really all that!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

btw: here are a couple pics of the cupcakes and of DH standing in that crazy line....    he made me stand in a 30 minute line with him earlier at pinkberries, so sprinkles was payback!  LOL


----------



## Birkin123

I don't know what is more delish... the cupcakes or your Birkin. Both are making me drool.....


----------



## notvalidchoice

your closet is the most beautiful closet in the world.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> sooo....let me open the door first.....with a swarovski crystal knob!    (fyi:  i'm all about the bling bling!)



Girrrrllll.... I'm only at the Swarovski crystal door knob and I'm already excited!!!  Had to comment already!!! I'm ALL about the bling too!!! ( I have Swarovski crystals on my closet doors as well!) You're my kind of gal!!


----------



## ms piggy

*PBC*, thanks so much for sharing. It's like a recap of your wonderful fashionable life. Love your taste in everything, esp the dresses, shoes, bags and accessories!! The bling and the H *insert DROOL here*

Judging from the pics here I say you have a wonderful future in real estate. You could even branch out to interior designing! I know for sure I would hire you. Hey, maybe someday you'd even have your own ID consulting firm. 

ps we would love to see the other parts you help to design too!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

even though DH doesn't object to most of my handbag desires, there are rare occasions when i know not to push it....so that's when i have to dip into my secret stash!    (don't all wives do this??!!  LOL!!!)  a couple bags i've had to do that in the past were the fendi wysteria spy and the YSL fringe bag.  but the biggest dip i've had to take into my secret stash was when i secretly purchased a 30cm orange swift gold hardware birkin!!!   

*PBC:*  look honey!  my mom's old purse that she decided to give to me!
*DH: * oh wow!!  that's pretty cool!!  maybe your mom has other hermes hidden in her basement she can give to you too!!!  

i've since then sold her bc she was a lil' too bright for me, but boy do i still miss her....    i'm just glad she's gone to a good home.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> DH and i used to live in toronto and one day we ventured into Holt Renfrew to check out the men's clothing for DH.  we were checking out the men's prada accessories when i looked up and saw this on the shelf........
> 
> i knew right then and there i HAD TO HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> a doggy carrier/backpack for my teacup chihuahua!!!  i never knew prada made such a thing!!!!



How freakin' cute is that!!!  LOVING your home!!!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> oops i think i skipped showing a couple bags prior to getting that doggy carrier.....
> 
> a lot of the older bags that still have hold sentimental value to me, so even though i do not use them i still keep them for this reason.  every bag has a story behind it and it makes me happy when i look at them.
> 
> next is my LV montsouris (sp?) backpack from 1998.  DH (BF at the time) & i went on a trip to chicago.  one day as we were crossing the street, i noticed a girl in front of us with this backpack and i said to him "oh how cute is that?!"  and he said, "yea that would look super cute on you too!"  a week later, he surprised me with the same bag!!!


Awwww.... how sweet!!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> ok, maybe i'll just continue with all the chanels.....
> 
> 1.  black caviar silver medallion tote
> 2.  beige large reporter
> 3.  black bowler
> 4.  black classic caviar jumbo flap
> 5.  blue patent reissue flap



Absolutely DROOLING over your Chanels!!!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> my LV luggage set...present from DH for my birthday 2 years ago.


----------



## mrs nordic

peanutbabycakes said:


> btw: here are a couple pics of the cupcakes and of DH standing in that crazy line....  he made me stand in a 30 minute line with him earlier at pinkberries, so sprinkles was payback! LOL


 
Hi PBC,
I'm new here and just admiring your lovely closet and especially the trunk - and how you designed it! It is amazing how you remember all the stories behind your bags - my collection is sooooo much smaller and I don't remember a lot  - maybe I should start writing it down...


----------



## claravi

I'll wait to see the rest!!!
I want the closer pic of the ostrich tricolour kelly!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> *birkin123:*
> 
> thank you *lv-lover*!!!  i can't wait to get glass doors on my shoes!  it's so easy for them to get dusty now that they're left out in the open.
> 
> hi *cindy*!!!  thank you!  how exciting for you!!!  i didn't use a closet company.  i collaborated with my builder and carpenters on the configuration and the rest was from ideas i had gathered online or from magazines.  aside from designing my closet, i also really enjoyed designing my kitchen and bathroom as well.



Ooooh Oooooh - can you post pics of the kitchen and bathroom as well???


----------



## birkingal

I love love love love your closet. I LOVE that every bag has a story behind it. I love getting a bargain too but you're definitely the chicest and most gorgeous bargain queen I've ever come across  I can't wait to see the lovely outfits and shoes you have hidden in your magnificent closet.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> here's my first hermes kelly. DH got it for me in vegas. the next day at the airport, we saw brad pitt up close , who was filming his last scene for "ocean's 13" in front of our gate.
> 
> -32cm blue jean clemence palladium hardware kelly



All this AND you get to see Brad Pitt!!!! lol...  lucky gal!  I LOVE this Kelly - my absolute favorite color!!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> beginning of 2007, we went in for a meeting with our feng shui master and she told us that red was not a good color for me to wear for year 2007.   soooooo.......shortly afterwards (for chinese new year), DH and i went on vacation to LA and of course, i had to venture into hermes beverly hills....where we had the red croc strap changed out to a fuschia croc strap! (i think my next croc strap will be violet croc!! )  this was also the trip when i had my first experience with Sprinkles cupcakes!!  DH and i stood in line for over an hour just to get a taste of these things!!  and it wasn't really all that!!!



OK, I'm loving everything, beautiful watch also BUT HOLY S**T your wedding set is FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## jen0575

hey pbc, love love love your closet!!! Beautiful bags, clothes and shoes. You truly are a lucky lady. But most importantly is how sweet you and DH are to eachother. I love how you call him prince charming. SSSoooooo Cute!!! I hope to see more of the H bags.


----------



## loveaddict

omg, i am totally in awe and i have to say that your taste is fabulous =) in fashion, in design, and most importantly in dh =) n i totally agree that we have to work a little to earn our own secret stash hehe for 'just in case time'


----------



## Polaremil

Hi *PBC*, thank you for sharing your closet and all your lovely bags and the memories that go with them. I especially love your blue Kelly. I can only think of one thing missing from your closet, a beautiful chaise longue for you to rest on when you're tired from trying everything on. And one more thing, a refrigerator for the champagne, maybe you have a built-in in your chest?


----------



## maci

Wow, what a great thread! Thank you for sharing your closet with us. Your shoes and bags are gorgeous. Your collection is something else.


----------



## legaldiva

LOVE IT!!!  I'm inspired, so very inspired!


----------



## sakara54

I love everything!!! So Gorgeous!


----------



## lightblue84

love everything!!! the closet and the bags!!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## Graciella

Wow...I had a really hard time convincing my mother this is actually a closet belonging to a real person (and not a paris boutique as she kept insisting). Lovely! If I only had 10% of your clothes and bags (and closet space!) I'd be soooooooo happy!


----------



## Ghost55

PBC~ You know I love it. I am so happy for you and your husband. What a wonderful set you two are. It seems as though you both were so very fortunate to find eachother and relish in the same taste and desires. How wonderful keep designing as it seems it is a calling for you my dear. Thank you for sharing as I have throughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

PBC it is great hearing about you and your DH. In times like these romance and true love seem to have disappeared but hearing about the two of you helps to remind me of what beauty there is in true and everlasting love. I dream of finding a woman that I can be her prince charming. Congrats on your fabulousness...you truly deserve it!!!


----------



## binky

Wow, PBC! I'm more of a reader than a poster but I just have to say your closet is awesome! Great things and great stories, too! I love your blue jean Kelly and I remember some of the modeling pics you posted before. Can't wait to see what else you have stashed in your fabulous closet!


----------



## Moviegirl325

*HELLO!!!* There is NO room for my stuff in there AT ALL!!! How can I store all my secret purchases (H bags, accessories and shoes) in there! You took up all the room!! LIKE I SAID BEFORE and I'm saying again, YOU HAVE A KICKASS CLOSET! ONE OF THE BEST! BTW, you're gonna design my closet whenever and IF ever I get mine. I've read this thread from PAGE ONE, love all the pics and funny stories!


----------



## kim_mac

pbc, your closet is simply amazing.  i love every detail and everything you've added to fill it up.  thanks for taking the time to share with us your life with your sweet dh.  love hearing your stories and gorgeous acquisitions!


----------



## hermesrose

*Oooooooh PBC !!! This is what i've been longing to see !!!! You've a wonderful closet of gooooooodies & I love especially your potiron chocolate birkin , it's really stunning and the contrast is perfect !! You look like one gorgeous lady too !!! Can't wait to see more of it, especially the bathroom & kitchen *


----------



## guccisima

PBC, xour closet and your bagcollection is beyond gorgeous. I´m so in love with everything. You have a great style and a great taste! 
And your DH is very generous.


----------



## beikm

Now THAT'S a closet - thanks for sharing!  What fun!


----------



## sweetlove

Can I live in your closet?  (it actually looks bigger than my dorm room ) Anyways, that's a great collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiSs_LV

I have a closet like that too!  But its filled with shoes.


----------



## jancedtif

Ahhh....I feel like I'm home in your closet!  Thanks the the encouragement PBC!


----------



## ilovemylife

Your H diamond watch is beautiful and your princess cut yellow diamond is  WOW!!!


----------



## Eulalia

*PBC *Your closet is amazing! I really admire your style and your stories are always so much fun. You and your DH seems to be the Perfect Couple.


----------



## orchids

LOVE LOVE LOVE your closet design PBC, and of course its gorgeous contents. It's so funny....going through the H-stories reminds me of the threads way back when you got your first BJ Kelly. You've definitely grown the group since then!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here are my H bangles.  

1.  orange clic clac - purchased in montreal at holt renfrew.  it was the first time buying H jewelry for me and i really wanted to have it.  i remember walking away though bc it was $$$ in canadian dollars & i figured i'd just buy it back in the states for less.  as we were leaving, i stopped off at the restroom and when i came back out, DH had secretly gone back to buy it for me!  he wanted me to have a souvenir of our trip to montreal....such a beautiful city it was too!!  

2.  pink enamal bangle - one of my...ahem...secret lil' purchases!  my secret shopper (BFF and fellow PFer moviegirl - love her! ) did the dirty deed for me as she always graciously does with my other secret buys!  hehe  

3.  orange leather cuff (don't remember the exact name of it) - DH purchased it for me on yet another trip to vegas.  it was the same trip DH bought me my tricolor ostrich birkin.  

4.  blue enamal bangle - LOL but this was purchased in vegas as well...another one of our many trips in 2007!  we were invited by our host to see the robin williams show over at MGM and DH bought the bangle for me to match with my BJ kelly that i carried that night.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Eulalia said:


> *PBC *Your closet is amazing! I really admire your style and your stories are always so much fun. You and your DH seems to be the Perfect Couple.


 
thank you *eulalia*!  so sweet of you to say, but i promise you we are very very far from being perfect!  if i lived in a perfect world with a perfect marriage, my crazy MIL would live ELSEWHERE and not with us!!


----------



## gingerfarm

I've got to say, this is one of the best threads EVER!  You have a beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing with us all the stories that comes with each purchase...it makes it so much more fun to read.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here is my valentine's day present _*TO*_ DH...notice i said "to" and not "from" this time!  LOL!!!  

hermes black buenaventura messenger bag....or in other words, DH's manpurse!   

we were in...where else.....vegas at the time when i also got to meet fellow PFer *cvyxr* (i hope i got the letters correct!)!  DH and i were sitting at the bellagio blackjack table when this beautiful chic walks up to me with her equally handsome DH and asks "are you peanutbabycakes??!!"   LOL ....ok, kidding....we had PMd each other prior to meeting and so she had already known my real name!  she didn't know what i looked like though, so she assumed it was me thanks to my BJ kelly!!!  how funny is that!!!!???


----------



## RoseMary

i love your collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

since we're on the subject of me buying something for DH, here is a pair of H cufflinks that i got for DH as part of his xmas gifts in 2006.  DH would never have bought anything like this for himself, so it was nice to see him very pleased when he opened the box.  he even said "wow, for such a small box it's really well made!  no wonder this probably cost and arm and a leg!"  

he likes to place the lil' orange box on top of his dresser now....


----------



## candace117

PBC, So glad you finally made this thread  It is pure joy to read as are all your posts :kiss:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

fast forward a few months later....to july 2007.  DH and i were on a trip with our friends to another friend's wedding in lexington, KY.  late one night as the guys were all sitting around drinking and playing cards in the hotel, i pulled out my laptop and started surfing ebay.  hmmm....what do i need?  LOL!!  i typed in hermes kelly and guess what popped up!!??  a bunch of kellys, of course!  but one stood out from the rest.  i had always wanted a red hermes bag...preferrably a birkin with gold hardware, but tonight a vintage rouge VIF courcheval gold hardware kelly caught my eye.  OH MY!!!  at that same moment, DH's friends were making fun of him for being "p-whipped" by me for spending so much money buying me (in their words) "an overpriced polkadotted pepto bismal colored bag".....they were referring to my fuschia ostrich birkin that i had with me!  of course, DH wasn't going to allow them to bash him like that, so he just said "whatever dudes, don't be jealous bc you're not married yet!"    so then i said, "yea honey, you show them how it's done!  i'm about to hit BUY IT NOW on a bag and you're not even going to flinch!"  LOL!!!  

so then i hit BUY IT NOW and a few days later, this bag arrived.....


----------



## guccigal07

lovely lovely collection. this would make a great coffee table book!


----------



## guccisima

guccigal07 said:


> lovely lovely collection. this would make a great coffee table book!


exactly my thoughts. i would buy the book!


----------



## margaritaxmix

You have an absolutely breathtaking Hermes collection! And I love the stories behind each piece, makes them all the more beautiful... those cupcakes a few pages back looked delicious, too. Can't tell what's making me  more.. your closet or those cupcakes!


----------



## LVuittonLover

ilovemylife said:


> Your H diamond watch is beautiful and your princess cut yellow diamond is WOW!!!


 
*OMG, I was so busy looking at the watch that I didn't notice the ring.  Absolutely luscious! *


----------



## Marie2008

Hello *PBC*,

I am new on this forum...and what an inspiration you are!!! You are so funny and elegant, Il love your style :okay:and now I want to start also a collection

I am moving soon and will look also to start a *mini mini* french boutique closet


----------



## loveaddict

OMG i swear i am gonna be addicted to this forum! 
i love it i love it, the way he surprised you and the way he can be 'stingy' for himself and just give you the best, its just amazing and i am sure that you are damn amazing as well, no man will do that for an ordinary woman =)


----------



## peanutbabycakes

btw:  i love costume jewelry (esp necklaces & brooches by chanel!!!) so here are some of my fun baubles i have displayed out on my vanity table......


----------



## loveaddict

oh and dont worry bout the MIL =) my mother has been through the worst kind and somehow we all survived =)

how on earth a crazy MIL can have a wonderful son like your DH?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*loveaddict:*  my DH is a very generous person in general and when he hears about the daily struggles i have with his mom & the effort i still put in to try to make her happy, he actually feels bad and that's when he tends to feel even more generous with me!  LOL!!  

oh..and he may be "stingy" on himself in regards to buying certain things, but trust me....he's got his tricks up his sleeves elsewhere.....it's called BLACKJACK in vegas!  haha


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> fast forward a few months later....to july 2007.  DH and i were on a trip with our friends to another friend's wedding in lexington, KY.  late one night as the guys were all sitting around drinking and playing cards in the hotel, i pulled out my laptop and started surfing ebay.  hmmm....what do i need?  LOL!!  i typed in hermes kelly and guess what popped up!!??  a bunch of kellys, of course!  but one stood out from the rest.  i had always wanted a red hermes bag...preferrably a birkin with gold hardware, but tonight a vintage rouge VIF courcheval gold hardware kelly caught my eye.  OH MY!!!  at that same moment, DH's friends were making fun of him for being "p-whipped" by me for spending so much money buying me (in their words) "an overpriced polkadotted pepto bismal colored bag".....they were referring to my fuschia ostrich birkin that i had with me!  of course, DH wasn't going to allow them to bash him like that, so he just said "whatever dudes, don't be jealous bc you're not married yet!"    so then i said, "yea honey, you show them how it's done!  i'm about to hit BUY IT NOW on a bag and you're not even going to flinch!"  LOL!!!
> 
> so then i hit BUY IT NOW and a few days later, this bag arrived.....


OK now THAT is by far my favorite story!!!!  Gotta love your DH!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

on the other side of my vanity is my perfume collection.  if you look closely, you'll notice a bottle with the name "oh my dog!".......it's perfume/cologne for my darling doggies!!!!  

the chanel No. 5 in the center is from dear sweet PFer *kalliegirl* during last month's hermes RAOK!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Polaremil said:


> Hi *PBC*, thank you for sharing your closet and all your lovely bags and the memories that go with them. I especially love your blue Kelly. I can only think of one thing missing from your closet, a beautiful chaise longue for you to rest on when you're tired from trying everything on. *And one more thing, a refrigerator for the champagne, maybe you have a built-in in your chest*?


 
i've got a lil' fridge (called a beverage center) built into a cabinet in my bathroom already!!  no champagne yet, just bottles of ozarka water for now!  if it were up to me, i'd put some coke & other soft drinks in there but DH says it's bad for me so NO COKE!  waaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

next hermes bag acquired was when DH and i went on vacation in NYC with my parents.  i remember walking around chinatown afterwards while posting my excitement to my PF buddies on my phone!  haha  at one point, i think i almost tripped so DH took the phone away from me!!!    anyhow, i was so excited about this newest color & it was my first 28cm kelly...

28cm parchemin togo gold hardware kelly


----------



## blew415

Love your boutique!


----------



## envyme

*Peanuts*, I just love everything! CONGRATS!!


----------



## The tall one

your hubby did an amazing job!! i had to save this pic to my computer it's to beautiful. I really like the trunk that you designed. great job!!


----------



## The tall one

LVuittonLover said:


> *OMG, I was so busy looking at the watch that I didn't notice the ring. Absolutely luscious! *


 
ditto!


----------



## twilight_sky

My jaw is stuck on the floor!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flipper

Wow... this would be my dream closet! I love all your bags and how each one has a story behind it  I can't wait to one day own a Hermes bag of my own!

I know this has nothing to do with bags, but if possible I would love to see photos of your bathroom and kitchen. Your wardrobe clearly shows you have an excellent eye for interior design, so I can't imagine how beautiful your bathroom and kitchen are too! *_*


----------



## handbag addict

Congratulations!!! One of the best boutiques i've ever been to!!!!


----------



## elle

Oh my goodness...your closet is heavenly!!  I love all the stories behind each purse too. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## daisya

Back to drool some more! OMFG!!!


----------



## pinkyswore

This thread is so fun to read! You have exquisite taste.

Where did you get the fun necklace holders?


----------



## KFarmer

I am in awe and envy. One Day, ONE DAY...
You and Kimora Lee Simmons have become my closet divas that I long to be like one day!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

*PBC* - thank you so much for posting your beautiful pictures and your collection!!  So beautiful!   And very inspiring!!


----------



## guccigal07

more more!


----------



## Queen Mahra

OMG love your closet!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wear all your bags in good health!!!


----------



## priiin

PBC- Thanks for sharing your closet with us! Carry your bags, wear your clothes, shoes and jewelry in good health and happiness!


----------



## blingaholic

Jiminy crickets!  Your closet and your collection are GAWGEOUS!

I'm in love with your yellow princess cut ring.  Is that a halo around the PC?  :wondering


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

WOW - what an awesome personal tour.
Thank you so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## sueb1028

I love everything! Your closet is gorgeous!


----------



## likeafeather77

WOW!!!! This is my dream closet!!!! LOVE EVERYTHING!!!! You're so lucky!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here are some recent pieces of lil' bling action i purchased in between taking breaks from hermes...LOL!  

-tahitian pearl
-southsea white pearl
-diamond rings
-diamond earrings

the only "story" i have for these is that DH only knows the true cost of one of the items!  (southsea pearl diamond ring)   thank goodness for my secret stash!!!  LOL!


----------



## babyskyblue

haha...PBC, you are way to funny about your secret stash!!  here, cheers, to your secret stash!


----------



## kittie

PBC, thank you sooo much for sharing your closet, purses and little stories with us! you totally inspire me to work THAT much harder in life so i have a fabulous closet and collection like yours!


----------



## Birkin123

I'm back to catch up on the mega-reveal... I am loving everything so far...


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ok, more hermes to share......

DH and i went back to vegas a month later after the NY trip for a quick getaway.  DH was itching to play some BJ and i only had hermes on the brain....

this was the trip when my BJ kelly accidentally fell off the desk in our suite and the front got scraped as it hit the rim of the wastebasket below.    it's barely noticeable, but for sure IT'S THERE!  

anyways, i got offered a really special bag from the back and after consulting with my fellow hermes PF friends (fleurdelis, moviegirl, pazt), DH and i decided to get it!  

i remember using my phone to post about it on PF during dinner afterwards and everyone was dying to see pics right away!  i had brought my laptop and camera, but no cord to upload!  haha  i forgot who, but someone even demanded that i go downstairs to the gift shop to buy a cord!  

30cm tri-color ostrich palladium hardware birkin!
-rouge vif
-vert anis
-orange


----------



## mikissima

gorgeous! love the bags but especially love the closet!! if that were my closet i think i'd always be inside.. thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## hermesrose

*PBC - Your closet is truly an inspiration to most of us here ! I'm lovin your thread & it makes me HAPPY whenever I see the H photos especially !! Simply droool-licious !!  Truly H-therapy to the SOUL !! *


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ holy crap *PBC*!!!!  is it ok if i commission you to design my future house?!!  that photo of your bathroom looks like it came straight out of a luxury home magazine!!!  GORGEOUSSSS


----------



## graceful

My jaw just hit the floor!  Wow oh wow oh wow!  I don't know where to begin.....everything is just STUNNING.  I love the way your shoes, purses and clothes are all displayed so neatly in those glass doors.  Amazing.  The pink birkin (sorry I am not familiar with birkins) is just gorgeous!  It may be ostrich?  And your freaking ring!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wow.  It took my breath away.  You are one lucky gal!  Your DH is awesome for designing that closet/boutique.  I am about to show my DH this thread.  He is not going to be happy....lol.  

Again, amazing collection, amazing stories.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Handybags

Oh *PBC* so many beautiful memories. I love that each of your bags has a little story, some special meaning for you. 

I remember so many of your fantastically fun reveals (hiding the blackberry under the dinner table in Vagas while we all hung out lol).

You wardrobe is well thought out, glamorous and very elegant. You've done an amazing job.

I believe you to be one of the most innately stylish women I have ever encountered


----------



## mich327

PBC - gorgeous collection... seriously gorgeous. I also had my secret stash which enabled the purchase of many bags, but now we've combined everything and no more secret stash  

Your parchemin Kelly is making me consider GHW for my next H bag


----------



## mich327

BTW, which size/bag do you carry most often? Just curious!


----------



## Charlie

WOW, all I can say is WOW....


----------



## ms piggy

peanutbabycakes said:


> 28cm parchemin togo gold hardware kelly


 
Love the Parchemin with gold. Which twilly did you use for the handle?


----------



## toonie

What a fun time I have had looking at your thread PBC! You have such beautiful things and fantastic taste!


----------



## disney4us

Gorgeous closet!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you so much everyone and i'm so glad you're all enjoying my thread! 

*simonexoxo:* you're too too funny! i have crystal knobs on all my closet doors, bathroom drawers pulls, and kitchen drawer pulls as well! 

*mspiggy:* we initially hired a designer to work on our entire house, but 1 month into the project we fired her because everything we ended up doing was based on my ideas! i basically made all the material selections, designed all the built in cabinetry, and picked out paint colors for the entire house. after completion, my builder liked the finish product so much he propositioned me to work for him as the designer for his future homes! 

*mrsnordic:*  yes!  start writing everything down!!  

*birkingal:* oh just wait till you hear all my fabulous bargain stories!!

*loveaddict:* yes, secret stashes do come in handy!!! LOL   

*ghost55, mrposhspice:*  what sweet sentiments from the both of you.  i really appreciate it.


----------



## hermesrose

peanutbabycakes said:


> for those who've asked, here's a sneak peek into my bathroom.....
> 
> my Bain Ultra airjet massage tub with heated backrest! i added a lil bit of bling bling by installing Rohl polished nickel fixtures with swarovski crystals on the cross handles.


 
*Holy Mother of God, this just took my breadth away !!! What a luxurious life you have PBC !! I would love to head home everyday after work if I've a home, bathroom & a CLOSET like yours ! *


----------



## HaydenM

You truly have a beautiful collection of purses in a beautiful btq closet! I especially enjoy reading how you acquired all your goodies. Thanks for sharing with us your lovely home!


----------



## emanu1016

*PBC*, you are killin' me over here girl--I love how a fellow Michigander lives in her owe little french boutique!!  I love it all....but most of all I love how each bag, accessory holds a very special memory for you! Ok, that's it, I'm moving into your and ILML's closets


----------



## Mediana

It's truly amazing and your bathroom


----------



## La Vanguardia

I really enjoyed reading your stories and you have an amazing closet. 

As always, I love your outfits each time you post in "Your Hermès in Action" thread. 

Your secret stash is more like a treasure chest lol!!!

By the way, I'm in love with your parchemain Kelly!!!


----------



## Polaremil

peanutbabycakes said:


> i've got a lil' fridge (called a beverage center) built into a cabinet in my bathroom already!! no champagne yet, just bottles of ozarka water for now! if it were up to me, i'd put some coke & other soft drinks in there but DH says it's bad for me so NO COKE! waaaahhhhh!!!!


 
^^ This is so funny because in my family, I'm the No Coke-police. You know, he's right, he's one very caring husband.


----------



## all about bags

Thank you for sharing your closet and your bag-stories.  I have enjoyed all your posts!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Right, lol. Its Winter in Rockerchic's closet and Summer in PBC's!! Holiday's in Baggs!
Your closet is wonderful, the bags are an amazing collection. I love the chest the best because it looks so wonderfully designed! Thanks for sharing!x


----------



## Baby Boo

i went thru every single page and oh my god!! ITS AMAZING

i love ur closet ilove ur bags i love everything, and i love that u write it as a story it makes it all the more interesting!


----------



## amuse bouche

Just great!  Love the stories.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ms piggy

peanutbabycakes said:


> *mspiggy:* we initially hired a designer to work on our entire house, but 1 month into the project we fired her because everything we ended up doing was based on my ideas! i basically made all the material selections, designed all the built in cabinetry, and picked out paint colors for the entire house. after completion, my builder liked the finish product so much he propositioned me to work for him as the designer for his future homes!


 
LOL *PBC*, your builder def knows a pro when he sees one! When we moved into our first (and still current) home, I over-ruled almost all my ID's suggestions and mind you the place was ready-built and it's just renovation/interior deco stuff. We only kept her in the end because both DH and I work full time and we needed someone to co-ordinate with the carpenter/electrician/wallpapering etc etc. We (I) had so much fun doing up the place (picking out the items, deciding the colours/design/style etc) albeit such an incredibly tiring process. So I could imagine the work you put in!! Well done!!


----------



## snowtire

peanutbabycakes said:


> a few months later, we were at H looking for a gift for my good friend's bday and i was offered something very special from the back.  amazingly, we walked away from it and i couldn't stop thinking about for the next 30 minutes.  DH made me promise that i would let him go to vegas if he bought me the bag.....so we returned to the store soon afterwards and this came home with me....and off to vegas we went 2 wks later!
> 
> 30cm fuschia ostrich gold hardware birkin



i was trying to finish everything before i comment but i couldn't help myself anymore after seeing this baby!

you have such a wonderful collection and the closet you designed is just fab!! i love everything!!!

thank you for sharing!!


----------



## guccisima

I just came back to drool. I love this thread. 
Pleeeease show us more!!!


----------



## birkingal

peanutbabycakes said:


> fast forward a few months later....to july 2007.  DH and i were on a trip with our friends to another friend's wedding in lexington, KY.  late one night as the guys were all sitting around drinking and playing cards in the hotel, i pulled out my laptop and started surfing ebay.  hmmm....what do i need?  LOL!!  i typed in hermes kelly and guess what popped up!!??  a bunch of kellys, of course!  but one stood out from the rest.  i had always wanted a red hermes bag...preferrably a birkin with gold hardware, but tonight a vintage rouge VIF courcheval gold hardware kelly caught my eye.  OH MY!!!  at that same moment, DH's friends were making fun of him for being "p-whipped" by me for spending so much money buying me (in their words) "an overpriced polkadotted pepto bismal colored bag".....they were referring to my fuschia ostrich birkin that i had with me!  of course, DH wasn't going to allow them to bash him like that, so he just said "whatever dudes, don't be jealous bc you're not married yet!"    so then i said, "yea honey, you show them how it's done!  i'm about to hit BUY IT NOW on a bag and you're not even going to flinch!"  LOL!!!
> 
> so then i hit BUY IT NOW and a few days later, this bag arrived.....



It's past midnight here and I'm trying to smother my LMAO type holler without waking baby up. Too funny.


----------



## creighbaby

Reading through this entire thread was well worth being late for work. I love the stories. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LoVer

Your thread is the most amazing thing.  It's like a mesmerizing novel with fabulous illustrations.  Seeing your closet is like dying and going to heaven, I've never seen anything like that.  It's a true inspiration to all of us.

Please keep posting - we want to see your whole house, we want to live in your house!

Congratulations to you on all your beautiful things and thank you for sharing with all of us mortals.


----------



## kelly32

PBC, I've been waiting for ages for Vlad to approve of your showcase, and I was definately not disappointed!! You are a very fortunate gal, and I wish you and your extremely understanding DH nothing but the best!  I love how you remember every detail about your H bags... Beautiful!


----------



## valerieteo

*PBC *your closet is gorgeous.. it is definetely TDF. serious thanks for pretty much showing your closet and doing the whole inventory! i love your stories about how they came about and how every purse has a memorable place in your heart.. 

thanks once again


----------



## blingaholic

So, PBC, are you an interior designer now?  Did you take up your builder's proposition?


----------



## rox_rocks

holy macaroni!!! 

this is the mother-of-all-closets *PBC*...truly amazing! 

and the multiple reveal of your treasures...just unbelievable...

you are one lucky lady!


----------



## lulilu

I kept looking for this reveal thread in the H forum and only stumbled on it by chance.

PBC, you have fantastic taste and great talent at design, and making this thread so much fun.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tamarind

Well just think of all the money you saved by not having to pay the designer...that would pay for lots of H bags!
I have really enjoyed your thread.  You and your DH are lovely together.  I think he clearly realizes that you are patient with your MIL because you love him.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my sunglass collection...most are chanel, but i have dior, cartier, & fendi as well.  i have a few more pairs but they're still boxed up somewhere.  i would search for them, but i'm afraid to open up another box as i have yet to finish organizing the other boxes i've already opened!


----------



## sep

Thank you so much for sharing your closet with us!  It is really beautifully designed!  I saved a copy of your closet to my computer to help me curb my appetite bags believe it or not...  so I can focus on the new house savings!


----------



## loveaddict

ahhahaha =) i cant stop craving to look for your new post =) i seriously think this is the best forum ever. 
please please tell us all bout the fabulous bargain stories!

oww and sorry for being noisy but how come you always managed to get birkins in vegas? is it that available there? or because u r a regular?

bout ur dh expensive hobby, its ok =) your story somehow relate to me so much because my dad is almost the same with ur dh haha in 'hobby' and in 'MIL' hahahhahahahah =). t

hx u so much for making our day =) im sure so many people here feel the same way as moi =)





peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you so much everyone and i'm so glad you're all enjoying my thread!
> 
> *simonexoxo:* you're too too funny! i have crystal knobs on all my closet doors, bathroom drawers pulls, and kitchen drawer pulls as well!
> 
> *mspiggy:* we initially hired a designer to work on our entire house, but 1 month into the project we fired her because everything we ended up doing was based on my ideas! i basically made all the material selections, designed all the built in cabinetry, and picked out paint colors for the entire house. after completion, my builder liked the finish product so much he propositioned me to work for him as the designer for his future homes!
> 
> *mrsnordic:*  yes!  start writing everything down!!
> 
> *birkingal:* oh just wait till you hear all my fabulous bargain stories!!
> 
> *loveaddict:* yes, secret stashes do come in handy!!! LOL
> 
> *ghost55, mrposhspice:*  what sweet sentiments from the both of you.  i really appreciate it.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks again everyone!  

*moviegirl:*  bring them on over!!  your H bags that is!  i'll make room for them!!  haha
*hermesrose:*  thank you for coming back to my thread!!  you're so lovely!  i will try to add pics of my bathroom and kitchen throughout this thread.
*ILML:*  thank you!  the diamond is actually a white princess cut with pave yellow diamonds underneath surrounding it.  with the flash, the center stone appears to be a canary diamond bc of this!  
*orchids:*  i've come a long ways with hermes, haven't i??  LOL!  it's so crazy looking back on when i first posted about that BJ kelly!  
*guccigal, guccisima:*  what a great idea!  what fun that would be!  unfortunately i wouldn't be able to leave it out on the coffee table for fear of my DH reading it and finding out all my secret buys!  hehe
*marie2008:*  good luck on your move and i hope you have lots of fun opening up your own "boutique"!    please share pics as well when you're all done!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

loveaddict said:


> ahhahaha =) i cant stop craving to look for your new post =) i seriously think this is the best forum ever.
> please please tell us all bout the fabulous bargain stories!
> 
> oww and sorry for being noisy but *how come you always managed to get birkins in vegas? is it that available there? or because u r a regular?*
> 
> bout ur dh expensive hobby, its ok =) your story somehow relate to me so much because my dad is almost the same with ur dh haha in 'hobby' and in 'MIL' hahahhahahahah =). t
> 
> hx u so much for making our day =) im sure so many people here feel the same way as moi =)


 

naaaah, i haven't purchased too many bags from vegas.  i've purchased my birkins & kellys in other H stores as well.  DH and i frequent vegas quite often, so i always try to pick up something (even if it's lil') from the vegas store each time.  i love the SAs there too.


----------



## Marie2008

no problem, *PBC*, I will share my pics...

First, I have to find a nice place...
Second, I have to build my dream boutique (DH has already agreed)

Third, I have to go for some H shopping!

I wonder what's the funniest part


----------



## Kellybag

*PBC*, I am so thrilled that so many members of the forum will get a tiny look at the amazing soul that you are.  We love and adore you in Hermes; and personally, you bring joy to my day...each and every day!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*flipper:*  i posted a couple pics of my bathroom already and will add more throughout the thread in addition to my kitchen
*blingaholic:*  yes, it is a halo setting
*handubags:*  hahaha!  when i hid the phone under the table during dinner to post on PF was when my MIL snatched another birkin from me at the store and demanded my DH buy it for her instead!  
*mich327:*  i use my 35cm black togo birkin the most.  it's a great grab and go kinda bag that works well with just about anything i wear.  the leather is durable so no need to worry about being fragile with it either.
*mspiggy:*  the parchemin kelly handle is tied with a "les cles" twilly. it was a present from *moviegirl*!


----------



## guccisima

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks again everyone!
> 
> 
> *guccigal, guccisima:*  what a great idea!  what fun that would be!  unfortunately i wouldn't be able to leave it out on the coffee table for fear of my DH reading it and finding out all my secret buys!  hehe



Haha, you have to wrote one censored version for hubby and one for us.
I would like to see more of your great clothes and bags and to hear more funny and great stories!


----------



## guccigal07

he won't care about all that once you make tons of money with your coffee table book...he will be like heck ya take me to vegas


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> for those who've asked, here's a sneak peek into my bathroom.....
> 
> my Bain Ultra airjet massage tub with heated backrest!  i added a lil bit of bling bling by installing Rohl polished nickel fixtures with swarovski crystals on the cross handles.



WOW!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> another glimpse into my rustic french country bathroom.....
> 
> -exposed wooden beams in the ceiling
> -oil rubbed bronze crystal chandelier
> -glass mosaic tiles
> -custom made glazed cabinets
> -crystal knobs
> -marble countertops
> -Rohl wall mount polished nickel fixtures with Swarovski crystals
> -heated towel bar



Dayyyummmmmm!!!! FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Yorelica

Oooh PBC darlin'!!!! I looked forward to this thread for months!!! I must say I enjoyed each and every photo & post you contributed to your incredible thread.
I love your mini stores; I love your home deco; I love your heated towel bar; I love all the bling bling added to the home to spice it up! I would be thrilled to see more photos of your new home...I bet each and every corner is stunning in its own ways. 
Your DH as we all adore; he really treats his wifey WELL!!! Your home is more stunning than many celebrity homes I've ever seen; and the best part of that is the owners of the home are some incredibly sweet, down to earth, angels!!!!!  xoxo


----------



## LVuittonLover

*I am in love. *


----------



## sueb1028

I love your bathroom! You guys have thought of every detail.


----------



## Mree43

PBC-WOW!! You are a very lucky girl. I have really enjoyed reading each little story. It's truly heart warming. Your and your husband are amazing. Your closet and your bathroom are GORGEOUS. You have beautiful taste. You should be a designer!! Seriously!! I hope one day to run into you at the Bellagio. I would love to go shopping with you.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*daisya:*  i hope you come back for more peeks!  i have more goodies to post!!  

*pinkyswore:*  i bought the necklace mannequins for around $5 each at a dept store called marshalls (tj maxx too).  i think i've also seen them on ebay as well!  

*babyskyblue:*  

*kittie:*  aaaw, thanks sweetie!  

*melloyello:*  haha  for you, it will be my pleasure!  

*graceful:*  yes, it is ostrich!  

*deuxarmoires:*  i'm in love with your new birkin!!!

*mspiggy:*  yes, it was very tiring and the entire home building process took us almost 2 years from start to finish!  DH gave me full control on whatever i wanted to do, but he was always nearby with that calculator in his head....reminding me how much i have already gone over with the budget!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Polaremil said:


> ^^ This is so funny because in my family, I'm the No Coke-police. You know, he's right, he's one very caring husband.


 
haha!  my DH is the junk food police!  i hate going grocery shopping with him bc he always removes the GOOD stuff that i put in the shopping cart....coke, oreo cookies, doritos, candy, microwavable mac & cheese (YUMMY!), pickles, frozen food, ice cream, etc!!    grrrr.....  i always tell him it's good to have this sort of stuff for when we watch movies at home (we built a home theatre as well), but he doesn't buy it!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*birkingal:*  that's too funny!!  
*creigbaby:*  aaaw, i hope you weren't too late!  sorry!!!
*lover:*  i'll post a lil' at a time so keep checkin back!
*kelly32:*  i'm sure vlad has been busy with his move though...
*blingaholic:*  i'm still debating on doing it professionally.  decorating is a hobby of mine so i don't know if i want to do it as a job, u know?  besides, i think it will be bad if i design someone else's home bc as i'm getting all these new ideas into my head, i'll only wish that i could have done it to my house as well!  hahah


----------



## frannita

My goodness, if I had a closet like that I would never leave home! Heck, if I had a bathroom like that I would never leave!  
I have really enjoyed reading your thread. You have such a beautiful home, I'm sure I'm not alone in looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

this is the bag that MIL yanked from my arm in the store and said to DH "you just bought her a bag (parchemin kelly), buy this for me!!!!"   

in the end, it made her all happy (a big PLUS), so that's all that really mattered.  

she's since then used it only twice and recently told me that she feels uncomfortable carrying such an $$ bag (she frequents chinatown a lot), so she told me to keep it for myself!  

30cm sable fjord gold hardware birkin......


----------



## LeeMiller

*PBC*, I've seen alot of amazing houses, my mom is in real estate and its sort of a hobby of mine and you have amazing taste.  Really incredible.  Everything looks elegant and special without being overpowering.  I think you should look into creating a look book and helping others out.

How did you decide on things?  Did you create a look book for yourself or plan things out?  My fiance and I are buying something this year, we can't do custom because we're buying in the city but I'm starting to get together some ideas for furniture and renovations.  

And I love your stories, so cute!  I love buying things on trips, much more fun somehow!


----------



## LeeMiller

Aw, just read crazy MIL post! My soon-to-be MIL doesn't like shopping!    Sounds like your MIL just wants attention, that's great that she gave you the bag.

I had to leave the new Saks shoe showroom in NYC because she was so bored!!!  Its terrible.  She at least doesn't ask my fiance what he spends on me.    Which is great because he's always buying me jewelry and she doesn't seem to care for that either.


----------



## RealDealGirl

This peak into your world has truly been a treat! Thank you for sharing your stunning collection!


----------



## hautemom

*PBC, *thank you so much for the incredible glimpse into your closet. The closet design is just so beautiful, and the fabulous clothes, shoes, and bags take my breath away! I love all the stories behind your bags and how you seem to cherish each and every one. I've always admired your "in action" pics and the stylish way that you coordinate your outfits. It is always very exciting to read your posts and celebrate each new fabulous purchase with you. You seem like such a lovely person...I'm so happy that you and your sweet DH are in your fabulous new dream home!


----------



## lulilu

OMGosh!  The photos of your bathroom are amazing!!!  You are unbelievably creative!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

*PBC *- Do you know how easy it would be to make a photo book of your beautiful french home?  Just use the photobook feature on Shutterfly or Snapfish and then let people buy it from there!  (Photobooks are fantastic, and have soooo many uses!!)  I'd buy one!  You have fantastic taste and I am thoroughly enjoying your thread!!  And what a wonderful keepsake it would be for you and your DH!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

peanutbabycakes said:


> a lil' action shot of my new stove...which i still have yet to use!
> wolf 48" duel fuel 6 burner with griddle
> 
> DH is still waiting for me to make him a home cooked meal with it. i said "how can i when your mom always beats me to the kitchen first!?" :boxing: LOL she obviously wants DH to eat HER home cooked meal!


 
ahhh sooo magnificient!!!    Haha mommies always want to hog the kitchen huh?  when my grandma was over to take care of my dad for a little bit, mom ended up throwing a huge fit (sometimes i wonder if she's really my mommy, she acts like my sis!!) because grandma was always in the kitchen so she didn't get to do anything.

anyways, i lovee this thread *PBC*.  Can't wait to see more updates!


----------



## elizabethk

peanutbabycakes said:


> haha!  my DH is the junk food police!  i hate going grocery shopping with him bc he always removes the GOOD stuff that i put in the shopping cart....coke, oreo cookies, doritos, candy, microwavable mac & cheese (YUMMY!), pickles, frozen food, ice cream, etc!!    grrrr.....  i always tell him it's good to have this sort of stuff for when we watch movies at home (we built a home theatre as well), but he doesn't buy it!




PBS, sounds like my DH...Of course I am sure you use the little basket underneath the cart to stash some candy bars and Doritos 

I come here every day to drool and daydream!
Thanks for this thread!


----------



## birkingal

PBC, you have an innate sense of style and grace which is evident in the way you dress and how you decorate your house. I love the way you dress as much as I adore your house.  You clearly have a talent for it. That and combined with such a sweet and warm personality, you'll have people clamoring over themselves to hire you. If I were looking for a house, I'd buy something you designed in a SNAP.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*yorelica:* you're always so sweet!    i would love meet you one day to give you a hug!  

*Oregonlisa:*   someone once mentioned to me about starting a blog of my home building process with pics.  seems like a cool idea, but so much work!  LOL  i'll just add bits and pieces here on this thread.  i hope it's ok with vlad and megs that i'm not sticking to just handbags!   

*melloyello:*  aaaaw, i feel for your mom!  your grandma just wants to baby her son/your dad that's all.  at least it was temporary?  my MIL babies my DH so much that she conveniently forgets he's a married man & his wife is in the house too!  

hi *birkingal*!!!!    you're such a doll!!!  you know that, right??


----------



## FleurDeLis

OMG I love your closet PBC

I even printed out a pic and handed to my DH and told him I need a closet like yours


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LeeMiller said:


> *PBC*, I've seen alot of amazing houses, my mom is in real estate and its sort of a hobby of mine and you have amazing taste. Really incredible. Everything looks elegant and special without being overpowering. I think you should look into creating a look book and helping others out.
> 
> How did you decide on things? Did you create a look book for yourself or plan things out? My fiance and I are buying something this year, we can't do custom because we're buying in the city but I'm starting to get together some ideas for furniture and renovations.
> 
> And I love your stories, so cute! I love buying things on trips, much more fun somehow!


 
i purchased a huge binder type folder that i organized into sections with dividers and labeled them accordingly:  master bedroom, guest bedroom #1, guest bedroom #2, appliances, lighting, hardware, fixtures, etc..  i would rip out pages from magazines or print out pics online and then put them in whichever section it was for.  i always had my camera handy so that i could snap pics of anything that i liked while browsing the stores.  i carried that binder around everywhere in my car and if i needed to explain something to my builder or carpenter, i'd just show them the pics!  we also toured a lot of the higher end custom designed homes to see the latest building ideas and trends.  oh...and i watched a lot of HGTV!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

one night in november of 07', i received a phonecall from DH (he works out of town) asking me to check my email.  he had sent me a link to a bag that he thought about "surprising" me with but needed my approval first.  he wanted to make sure it was what i had been yapping about to him for months!  haha  so much for surprises!!  he knows me so well!  it was our 10th "dating" annie in a few days and he was scheduled to fly home that friday.  i received the bag from fedex on thursday and even better, DH had changed his flight to come home that day instead so that we could open the gift together & celebrate!  (i'm sorry...i know......kinda cheesy of us!  LOL)  so i picked him up at the airport with the orange box in the car and as soon as he got in....i opened the box to find this:

vintage 28cm black porosus croc gold hardware kelly!!!!!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Sooo dreamy!  And I love that your DH is as into your bags as you are!  My SO is just like that too!!


----------



## hermesrose

Polaremil said:


> ^^ This is so funny because in my family, I'm the No Coke-police. You know, he's right, he's one very caring husband.


 
*pardon if i sound dumb - but is coke really THAT bad ?? I dont quite understand this. Even my aunt don't allow her kids any Sodas coz it causes dark eye rings ! Not sure if this is true or myth..*


----------



## alfafa

nice


----------



## suzie w

when u wite vintage, what year pls.  thx


----------



## daisya

Oh PBC, this thread just keeps getting better and better!!! Your bathroom and kitchen look amazing! Can we sneak a pic of your bedroom?  LOL!


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I looooove your closet! 

That is my dream closet right there... one day I will have one! You're so lucky! I saved the pics to my computer for future reference! I am always checking out custom closets for my future house and this is by far the one I've liked the best! I just adore all the swarovski (i love me some bling too!) and the glass doors and that custom trunk with the RL paper is to die for! It is all too much! Love it! Your little dog is adorable too and OMG some more on the bathroom! Beautiful!! I want to see more kitchen pics PLEASE! The oven is so great I'm dying to see the rest! Amazing bag collection too! I'm enjoying all the stories on them!! Good stuff!

Thank you for sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## Julide

PBC  Great job on your house! It looks wonderful! I love how you can remember every detail about each purchase! I love it! You must write more! I agree with everyone else you should think about interior design!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here are some of my louboutin "deals"...


----------



## peanutbabycakes

more louboutin "deals"


----------



## helpl!!! slush

This thread is the most fun to follow EVER!  
beautiful house you have wow! what a dream


----------



## peanutbabycakes

some of my manolo "deals" ....


----------



## Bagnista

peanutbabycakes said:


> fast forward a few months later....to july 2007. DH and i were on a trip with our friends to another friend's wedding in lexington, KY. late one night as the guys were all sitting around drinking and playing cards in the hotel, i pulled out my laptop and started surfing ebay. hmmm....what do i need? LOL!! i typed in hermes kelly and guess what popped up!!?? a bunch of kellys, of course! but one stood out from the rest. i had always wanted a red hermes bag...preferrably a birkin with gold hardware, but tonight a vintage rouge VIF courcheval gold hardware kelly caught my eye. OH MY!!! at that same moment, DH's friends were making fun of him for being "p-whipped" by me for spending so much money buying me (in their words) "an overpriced polkadotted pepto bismal colored bag".....they were referring to my fuschia ostrich birkin that i had with me! of course, DH wasn't going to allow them to bash him like that, so he just said "whatever dudes, don't be jealous bc you're not married yet!"  so then i said, "yea honey, you show them how it's done! i'm about to hit BUY IT NOW on a bag and you're not even going to flinch!" LOL!!!
> 
> so then i hit BUY IT NOW and a few days later, this bag arrived.....


 
OMG!!!! ur soooo funny.... beautiful collection..


----------



## Accessorize*me

I read through all 17 pages and LOVED EVERYTHING!

Your closet is TDF PBC!!!! and I agree with everyone that you can be an Interior Decorator! I love your style! I'd definitely buy your lookbooks if you come up with them! 

I especially love every story you had behind your bags....It's sooo sweet. You DH and you make a great couple, thank you for sharing! I really really enjoyed it!!! 

It's full of great ideas...I'm taking notes!


----------



## gucci lover

Wow, i too just read all 17 pages.  I love all the stories you told and of course the pics!!   This is too funny, but my whole family loves the casino.  Well i finally taught DH how to play BJ and he's hooked.  Ever since i've taught him, i've been playing ultimate instead now.. lolz.  We're headed to Vegas next month.  Can't wait, it will be his first time there.  You are extremely lucky and i can tell from your post that you are a very down to earth person.  Thank you soooo much for sharing.


----------



## bags07

You are such a down to earth person that I can tell by reading this thread....I love all stories you wrote and your closet is to die for! Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Marie2008

*PBC*, what an amazing collection you have...I think I am addicted to this thread:shame:

Besides my love for hermes, I have an addiction for chanel shoes! Do you have a collection of them? I am dying to see some pics!!!

Congrats for your house, it's splendid!


----------



## Moviegirl325

^^UH YEAH, PBC has a collection of chanel shoes! If you can believe it, she has NO MORE ROOM in that lil french boutique of hers!


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

Just fabulous!! Amazing home you have, with amazing hubby too
Thanks for sharing, *pbc*!! You really have a fantastic taste!!


----------



## coach4ever

Holy cow!!! You have a unbelievable collection! I can only hope mine will grow to this!!!!


----------



## Marie2008

Moviegirl325 said:


> ^^UH YEAH, PBC has a collection of chanel shoes! If you can believe it, she has NO MORE ROOM in that lil french boutique of hers!


 
Cool Moviegirl!!! Can wait to see it

*PBC*, considering this is your flagship store, you will have to open soon another boutique...


----------



## dancer31rmb

wow!!!  your collection and your closet are amazing!


----------



## missmarbella

I love your beautiful pictures PBC!!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## piaffe

Amazing - you are one VERY lucky girl!!!

I love your closet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzie w

MG^^^^

this is what bff r for right?....


----------



## AudreyII

WOW, I would love to shop in your lil boutique. am so jealous, it's gorgeous _and_ you designed it yourself and goddammit you seem really nice too. Congratulations.


----------



## Mediana

Just back to drool some more, I'm so in love with your closet and house. Can't wait to see more of it


----------



## latigresse

WOW!!! Your closet (and home) is TDF!!! Everything is truly exquisite


----------



## redcoral

Amazing closet!! TDF!!


----------



## KDB

We need more!!!!  I love your thread!!!


----------



## patois

If there were Purse Forum Academy Awards you would receive nominations for Best Set Design, Best Costumes, Best Screenplay and Best Picture and your DH for Best Supporting Actor! Not to mention how sweet you are to answer evryone's commentary. I have been glued to my computer checking out every page.  Now I need to go find your outfits on your other threads and lust some more.


----------



## anghelq

wow! gorgeous closet!


----------



## loveaddict

omg, your forum is the reason for me to go ol except bags offcourse =) but i just realize the one thats captivated me the most are not the bags, its your each and every stories behind it that are really2 real and make your bag personal =) your house is an inspiration! and you should do your interior design thing, freelance offcourse so it wont interupt your posting forum thingy hahaha =)

Ps: please tell more on the MIL haha its so addictive


----------



## talldrnkofwater

wow, i think ive died and gone to closet heaven!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

*PBC: Please adopt me! *


----------



## chag

PBC Fabulous! FABulous!! Just curious but what part of the world are you in?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

suzie w said:


> when u wite vintage, what year pls. thx


 
hi *suzie*
the croc kelly is 22 yrs old!!!


----------



## whispa777

Everything is beautiful N, you must give me a complete tour next time I go to H-town!!


----------



## newaddiction

omg I am insanely jealous right now. You are living my dream!! First of all, lemme just ask if I can share your DH? and second of all, im going cross eyed over your collection of shoes! wow! Congrats.


----------



## sueb1028

LVuittonLover said:


> *PBC: Please adopt me! *


 
I was hoping for the same thing!


----------



## ilovemylife

Dear PBC

I didn't know your MIL ended up giving you this birkin.!!!


----------



## CindyYZ

PBC, I have been enjoying this thread for the past few days and you really have a wonderful eye for design!! Your DH must be incredibly proud of you and I'm sure even your MIL is very impressed (eventhough she might not say it!) 

I can only imagine how much time and effort you spent as every detail is perfect.  I'm driving myself crazy just picking out tiles or the basement bathroom!!  I, too, would love to see more pics of the home! 




peanutbabycakes said:


> some of you have PMd me to ask "what's in that tower?" LOL
> 
> it's a floating spiral staircase...
> 
> i added glass & travertine stone mosaic tile to each step riser so that when you walk up the stairs, it adds DRAMA & just a hint of sparkle in the glass!


----------



## janny328

-Back to check on the new additions...

*PBC*, I was wondering... DH wouldn't happen to have a college aged brother looking for a nice Chinese girl who REALLY likes shopping, would he? LOL, just think about it... I think you and I could troll the Off 5th together, and could bounce MIL off one another -it'd be like a custody agreement, when you're tired of her, send her to my house... O, who am I kidding, why do I have a feeling DH is an only son? LOL (see, I thought this through haha)

Anyways, LOVE the pics of your house interior... it's VERY French -and I LOVE how the stove/oven still has a BIG sticker on it, so I'm assuming DH hasn't had any of PBC's baked goods either! -can't wait for more!


----------



## suzie w

thx PBC. (as u can tell, i was salivating whilst i typed and couldnt type very well.....  i couldnt see anymore either...)

*when u wite vintage, what year pls. thx*


----------



## snowtire

peanutbabycakes said:


> a lil' action shot of my new stove...which i still have yet to use!
> wolf 48" duel fuel 6 burner with griddle
> 
> DH is still waiting for me to make him a home cooked meal with it.  i said "how can i when your mom always beats me to the kitchen first!?"  :boxing:  LOL she obviously wants DH to eat HER home cooked meal!



oh my, PBC, your kitchen is MARVELOUS!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*marie2008:* this is for you!! 

some of my chanel shoes. i rarely purchase any of my designer shoes at full retail bc i'm too much of a bargain shopper.   (although the brown patent ones were not on sale...i was desperate and needed some comfy shoes at the time!)


----------



## peanutbabycakes

some of my miu miu shoes that i got at a huge discount.....


----------



## daisya

peanutbabycakes said:


> *daisya:* this one is for you! here's the master bedroom right before end of construction. i initially wanted a woodburning fireplace (bc i love the crackling sound it makes!), but DH refused bc he didn't want to worry about cleaning the chimney & "i don't want to have to chop wood!"! he's so silly!! i said "OMG you can buy the wood at the store!!!" LOL!! anyways, boohoo!! he's no FUN!  so we settled for a gas one that turns on with a remote.


 
I logged in just in time, hee hee! OMG PBC, your house is simply gorgeous!!!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## peanutbabycakes

onto the next H bag, shall we??  

after the croc kelly in november, DH made plans for us to celebrate our 5th wedding annie the following month in paris.  things came up last minute, so we had to postpone the trip till february.  to make up for this, DH _*tried*_ to surprise me with this........

(i insisted on tagging along with him bc i could sense something was up!   yea...i'm terrible!  )

32cm tri color ostrich palladium hardware kelly


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LVuittonLover said:


> *PBC: Please adopt me! *


 
LOL!  if DH and i ever go the adoption route, you'll be first in line!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

chag said:


> PBC Fabulous! FABulous!! Just curious but what part of the world are you in?


 
down south where it's super hot & humid!


----------



## gucci lover

^^ wow there's still for hope for me too then, because that's where im at


----------



## candace117

PBC, I highly enjoy all your threads 


:borg1:


----------



## suzie w

^^^heheheee ... "down south, where its hot and humid."

and u wanted a wood buring fp! now thats funny. im in canada. up north where its cold and dry! now we have 2 wood burning fp's and dh chops wood.. (when the 'cord' - which is 3 sq feet of wood,-- thats how u buy it here, and some guy from somewhere brings in and unloads his huge pickup truck in ur backyard! --- when the cord is almost gone and u realize that they did NOT chop it up properly! 

ok-ok-ok--- i m sorry, its ur thread pbc- but u r soooo funny! nice home btw! very pretty! oh --- its -44 degrees celcius this week with the wind chill. -34 with out the wind factor!  in farenheit - thats like -60 F!!!!!

ughhhh! its awfully cold!!! hey- ur from toronto right? u remember! ur dh is so sweet to move u somewhere more tolerable to sustain life! lovely thread! keeps me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Polaremil

peanutbabycakes said:


> *daisya:* this one is for you! here's the master bedroom right before end of construction. i initially wanted a woodburning fireplace (bc i love the crackling sound it makes!), but DH refused bc he didn't want to worry about cleaning the chimney & "i don't want to have to chop wood!"! he's so silly!! i said "OMG you can buy the wood at the store!!!" LOL!! anyways, boohoo!! he's no FUN!  so we settled for a gas one that turns on with a remote.


 
You should've mentioned the fur throw to him, then he would have been sold.


----------



## LVuittonLover

peanutbabycakes said:


> LOL! if DH and i ever go the adoption route, you'll be first in line!


----------



## Vienne

I love it.  What a beautiful piece.


----------



## blingaholic

this thread is like crack!  i keep coming back for more!


----------



## artemisa

PCB, I just went to the whole post today!!!

I love the stories behind the bags, I love the bags, I love your wonderful closet and all the details on your wonderful house! I have been not long ago in the situation of doing renovations to my brand new house and buying all new furniture. I loved it! I can see that you did put a lot of love and effort in the little details. 

And I am drooling over your bathroom!


On top of all that, I find that you have a wonderful relationship with your DH. I love how many details you have with each other. I'm about to get married myself to my 5-years boyfriend and you are a super good example on how to keep the love alive and care for the other person. Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Marie2008

peanutbabycakes said:


> *marie2008:* this is for you!!
> 
> some of my chanel shoes. i rarely purchase any of my designer shoes at full retail bc i'm too much of a bargain shopper.  (although the brown patent ones were not on sale...i was desperate and needed some comfy shoes at the time!)


 
Thank you *PBC*, you are so sweet. I love your chanel!!!

Thank you for sharing your wonderful land


----------



## Joke

Wow awesome


----------



## thimp

PBC, your house is absolutely lovely!!! You should be very proud of your wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

suzie w said:


> ^^^heheheee ... "down south, where its hot and humid."
> 
> and u wanted a wood buring fp! now thats funny. im in canada. up north where its cold and dry! now we have 2 wood burning fp's and dh chops wood.. (when the 'cord' - which is 3 sq feet of wood,-- thats how u buy it here, and some guy from somewhere brings in and unloads his huge pickup truck in ur backyard! --- when the cord is almost gone and u realize that they did NOT chop it up properly!
> 
> ok-ok-ok--- i m sorry, its ur thread pbc- but u r soooo funny! nice home btw! very pretty! oh --- its -44 degrees celcius this week with the wind chill. -34 with out the wind factor! in farenheit - thats like -60 F!!!!!
> 
> ughhhh! its awfully cold!!! hey- ur from toronto right? u remember! ur dh is so sweet to move u somewhere more tolerable to sustain life! lovely thread! keeps me all warm and fuzzy inside.


 
hi *suzie*!

LOL! yea....even though it's hot 10 months out of the year where i live, i still wanted my fireplace!  we actually have 3, one is an outdoor fireplace in our backyard. i told DH when we were designing the house...."hello!!, all old french _castles_ have fireplaces!!" LOL 

i hope you stay warm where you are. i used to live up north where it's FREEEZING cold and i don't miss that weather at all! (((hugs)))


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*artemisa:*  congrats on your upcoming wedding!  now THAT'S exciting!!  sometimes i wish i could redo my wedding all over again bc i have all these new ideas running through my head!!!  LOL  my DH thinks i'm crazy bc i still look at wedding mags!  

*marie2008:* i'll add some more chanel as i go along...i LOVE chanel costume jewelry too!!

thank you so much *joke* & *thimp*!


----------



## Cates

Well I can't think of a more appropriate thread for my first Post!  You have beautiful taste PBC from your Hermes collection to your kitchen .  I'm thoroughly impressed, and humbled by your down to earth personality, your DH is one lucky man!

I love real wood burning fireplaces as well, but the ease of flipping a switch is wonderful.  Not to mention we had them in our house growing up and my mom was always after my father for the debris left on the oriental rugs after bringing wood into the house 

Can I get in the line for adoption as well?  Did I mention I'm a fabulous cook


----------



## purselover5

Wow, this is really the most incredible closet and collection I've ever seen!  It must be so great to be able to design your dream closet, and then fill it with such fantastic stuff.


----------



## xoxo_jess

I just have to say, i love your thread! Love the pics of your home and stuff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Wow!!! I love this tread Thanks PBC for sharing*


----------



## peanutbabycakes

glad you're all having fun in here!!  

ok, so i LOVVVVVVVVVVE shoes like every other woman on this planet! although i do have some high end brands, i don't discriminate bc i also love the not so fancy name brands as well! if it looks good, it's CHEAP & it's my size, it's coming home with me! LOL 

here are a some of my $20 or less finds ....


----------



## Molls

I love the things inside your closet, however, I just ADORE your home  and would love to see many, many more pics! We have the same taste in home design and decor !!!!!


----------



## mzleah

SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL!!! you are such an inspiration to me...I've been following this thread for 3 days now and all i want to do is go home and start organizing my little closet.  Congratulations on an amazing closet and collection, a gorgeous home, and a loving husband!!!


----------



## Kat

What a gorgeous room!  It's definitely not a closet!  You must have put a lot of thought into it because it houses all of your belongings perfectly!  Job well done!  Enjoy that treasure and everything in it!  Thanks for letting us take a peak.


----------



## Liz_x3

I love your shoes!    And even though I usually find Hermes bags a little too "mature" for me, the pink (fuchsia?) ostrich birkin is gorgeous!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Kellybag said:


> *PBC*, I am so thrilled that so many members of the forum will get a tiny look at the amazing soul that you are. We love and adore you in Hermes; and personally, you bring joy to my day...each and every day!


 
that has got to be one of the sweetest things anyone has ever said to me!!!  thank you so much *KB*!  you made me smile......



hermesrose said:


> *pardon if i sound dumb - but is coke really THAT bad ?? I dont quite understand this. Even my aunt don't allow her kids any Sodas coz it causes dark eye rings ! Not sure if this is true or myth..*


 
DH doesn't like all the sugar in me.  i told him "but that's what makes me a sweet wife to you!"    heheheh  we're trying to start a family, so he wants me to eat healthier.  i know he's right, but it's just so hard to resist!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

me with tri-color ostrich kelly 

sorry, didn't paint my toenails that day!  a fashion faux pas, i know...open toed shoes too!  shame on me......  LOL


----------



## lisawhit

LVuittonLover said:


> *I swear I am two seconds away from licking my screen. Your closet is GORGEOUS! *
> 
> *I'm jealous. *


----------



## peanutbabycakes

a couple action shots from the past with my hermes (at the old house)...


----------



## LVuittonLover

*You have a great sense of style.  *

*I love everything about your home and your bags. *


----------



## lisawhit

PBC,  You are so sweet to invite us all into your home!!!  You are precious!!!  You have exquisite taste!!


----------



## smoothies

Oh my! Your bags are so pretty!! Of coz your house too, and i love the stairs!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ awww that is too cute *PBC*!!  very creative!  ohh do your furbabies have a special room of their own too?!


----------



## priiin

So cute!! I love that sign too.


----------



## LoVer

Peanutbabycakes,

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

I am visiting your thread everyday now.  I really need a daily dose of your fantastic life and our amazing house. You're so candid - a true inspiration.  You're becoming everyone's best friend.

Please keep posting - we love to see everything.

I love the idea of the playhouse.  My kids are big now (8 & 11), I wish I had done something like that for them when they were little.

I would love to see your outdoor fireplace.


----------



## envyme

_*PBC*, have you thought about being an interior designer? Your vision is spectacular!!_

_Also, I'm moving into your house. Don't worry about MIL, I'll push her out the way to do the cooking._


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i guess i should continue posting my H collection....since this is a showcase about bags!  LOL

2 wks after i got the tri color ostrich kelly, DH and i found out we had to cancel our wedding annie trip to paris again.  we had it scheduled vday wknd too and i was really looking forward to it.  so to make up for it, DH bought me the following bag (he says it's also a combination early vday present too, but we'll see about that!  :

-30cm indigo vache liagee gold hardware birkin


----------



## hamulcahy

Abssolutely love all the pics and stories, thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Birkin123

I came back to drool over everything... loving the narration so far...


----------



## girliceclimber

This is an amazing thread, I love all your pictures and explanations!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

another couple peeks of the kitchen...

i installed limestone tile that was laid out in a brick pattern all the way up to the ceiling.  this way, the cabinets appear to float on top of an entire wall of limestone (i picked pieces with imperfections on purpose to make it look old and aged).  i also had the vent-a-hood clad in limestone as well with travertine mosaic tile inserts.  lighting was installed below and above the cabinets for drama.    

the centerpiece for the backsplash is handcarved travertine surrounded by travertine mosaic tiles, copper beading (to match with my copper farm sink), and framed in a limestone border.


----------



## loveaddict

Breathtaking =) you always able to make me smile haha
btw just occur to me because of seeing this pic, your hanger inside the cupboard are so high, how do u get your clothes out from the cupboard? or the shoes from the highest shoe rack? (fine for the shoes maybe u use expandable stairs to reach) but for the clothes? i find it impossible to climb up and down each day...tell me tell me what do u use to reach e hanger eveyday?















peanutbabycakes said:


> me with tri-color ostrich kelly
> 
> sorry, didn't paint my toenails that day!  a fashion faux pas, i know...open toed shoes too!  shame on me......  LOL


----------



## mrs nordic

Since my first visit to this thread, I have made a direct link in my Favorites, so i can easily access it  - don't stop, you still have plenty to show, right?


----------



## pazt

OK, that's it PBC - you are designing my next house! i'm loving everything so far! and i cant wait to see loggia pics! and the pool!

can we swing by sometime to play in your castle? i'll bring my own prince charming! LOL


----------



## Kellybag

I am coming too, pazt!^^

PBC, I have to bring my three little ones and the hubby.  We can cook something yummy in your kitchen for you, DH, MIL, pazt, moviegirl and their families. LOL :okay:


----------



## j0s1e267

Love your sweater/top with the gorgeous rosettes!


----------



## Dawn

Holy cow. I think this is the best closet I've ever seen.


----------



## candace117

I love your kitchen 
I saw your comment on my bag thread  My doggie's name is Spirit and she has her own purse for hiking (just a blue dog pack) and she LOVES that thing. If you pull her purse out she goes bonkers! I think she is putting two and two together...I have a purse on when I go somewhere, if we give her a purse...she gets to go somewhere


----------



## margaritaxmix

I simply cannot get enough of this thread!!


----------



## clutch12

Best thread ever!  Thank you so much for sharing.  Your collection is stunning!!!


----------



## msbean

hot DAMN pbc!  this is msbean btw, i've been mia from the H forum in SO long because we did some work on the condo and we're planning the wedding and i'm trying to be GOOD!  

seriously tho, your closet is simply amazing.  i love being able to organize everything so if i had the room to do what you did, i totally would!  and everyday i'd just sit in there and gaze around and be so happy!  

i'm glad that you're doing well - your new home is breathtaking and i cannot believe you designed it.  you know what tho?  i'm not even surprised that it's turned out the way it has considering the way you always put yourself together 

hope to talk to you back in the H forum sometime later this year, take care gorgeous!


----------



## Vienne

Sweet dreams PBC!  where did you get that fantastic chandelier?


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> a lil' action shot of my new stove...which i still have yet to use!
> wolf 48" duel fuel 6 burner with griddle
> 
> DH is still waiting for me to make him a home cooked meal with it.  i said "how can i when your mom always beats me to the kitchen first!?"  :boxing:  LOL she obviously wants DH to eat HER home cooked meal!


PBC - this is PERFECTION!!!  Absolute PERFECTION!!!!  LOVE the pot filler!  Is that not THE best invention???  Gorgeous...


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> one night in november of 07', i received a phonecall from DH (he works out of town) asking me to check my email.  he had sent me a link to a bag that he thought about "surprising" me with but needed my approval first.  he wanted to make sure it was what i had been yapping about to him for months!  haha  so much for surprises!!  he knows me so well!  it was our 10th "dating" annie in a few days and he was scheduled to fly home that friday.  i received the bag from fedex on thursday and even better, DH had changed his flight to come home that day instead so that we could open the gift together & celebrate!  (i'm sorry...i know......kinda cheesy of us!  LOL)  so i picked him up at the airport with the orange box in the car and as soon as he got in....i opened the box to find this:
> 
> vintage 28cm black porosus croc gold hardware kelly!!!!!



What a SWEET DH!!!  How cute!  After what you've posted and told us with your MIL, you really are a sweetheart and patient, it is beautiful to see how he respects you and appreciates your efforts !


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> *daisya:*  this one is for you!  here's the master bedroom right before end of construction.  i initially wanted a woodburning fireplace (bc i love the crackling sound it makes!), but DH refused bc he didn't want to worry about cleaning the chimney & "i don't want to have to chop wood!"!  he's so silly!!  i said "OMG you can buy the wood at the store!!!"  LOL!!  anyways, boohoo!!  he's no FUN!     so we settled for a gas one that turns on with a remote.



PBC:  Your taste and style are just EXQUISITE!!!!  Job well done!!!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> me with tri-color ostrich kelly
> 
> sorry, didn't paint my toenails that day!  a fashion faux pas, i know...open toed shoes too!  shame on me......  LOL



I saw this pic you posted in another thread but it's worthy of a million more posts!!!  Absolutely GORGEOUS!!  Flawless...


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> a couple action shots from the past with my hermes (at the old house)...




TDF!!!!  LOVING your black ruffled blouse!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> here is a glimpse into one of the guest bedrooms that we hope to turn into a baby room.  i designed something very special in there that i hope one day will be filled with lots of toys.  a secret playroom in the shape of a mini house....  my carpenters thought i was crazy at first, but then they were quite impressed with their work afterwards!  LOL
> 
> my 2 yrs old twin nieces like to run in and out of it.  so cute!  my BFF's 2 yr old son has also gone inside so i guess it's got his stamp of approval as well!



Too freakin' cute!!!  *Sending good baby vibes your way!*  You will make an amazing mother!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!  you guys make this very enjoyable to share with you!!!



loveaddict said:


> Breathtaking =) you always able to make me smile haha
> btw just occur to me because of seeing this pic, your hanger inside the cupboard are so high, how do u get your clothes out from the cupboard? or the shoes from the highest shoe rack? (fine for the shoes maybe u use expandable stairs to reach) but for the clothes? i find it impossible to climb up and down each day...tell me tell me what do u use to reach e hanger eveyday?


 
i have pull down rods.  it's a rod that is attached to the middle section of each horizontal hanging rod.  i pull on it & it brings the entire section down to my level.  this way i don't have to climb up on a ladder to reach the clothes.  very convenient!  as for shoes, i just leave the ones that i wear the least up on top. 



mrs nordic said:


> Since my first visit to this thread, I have made a direct link in my Favorites, so i can easily access it  - don't stop, you still have plenty to show, right?


 
thank you!  yes, i still have plenty more to show!  so please come back and visit!!  hehe



Kellybag said:


> I am coming too, pazt!^^
> 
> PBC, I have to bring my three little ones and the hubby. We can cook something yummy in your kitchen for you, DH, MIL, pazt, moviegirl and their families. LOL :okay:


 
you are so welcome over anytime with the kiddies* KB*!  i have a pool in the back for the kids....  



msbean said:


> hot DAMN pbc! this is msbean btw, i've been mia from the H forum in SO long because we did some work on the condo and we're planning the wedding and i'm trying to be GOOD!
> 
> seriously tho, your closet is simply amazing. i love being able to organize everything so if i had the room to do what you did, i totally would! and everyday i'd just sit in there and gaze around and be so happy!
> 
> i'm glad that you're doing well - your new home is breathtaking and i cannot believe you designed it. you know what tho? i'm not even surprised that it's turned out the way it has considering the way you always put yourself together
> 
> hope to talk to you back in the H forum sometime later this year, take care gorgeous!


 
hi there msbean!!!  so good to hear from you again!!  congrats on your upcoming wedding & renovations with your condo!!!!  oh how i love wedding planning....can i plan urs please??!!  LOL  you have such great style too!  it would be a pleasure!!  i hope you come back to visit me again!!!  



Vienne said:


> Sweet dreams PBC! where did you get that fantastic chandelier?


 
thanks!  

the one in the stair tower is by FINE ART LAMPS. 

i think you can google it.  oh wait...i just googled it for you!  

http://www.lightinguniverse.com/products/view.aspx?sku=2316527&linkLoc=catalog


*
simone xoxo:  *


----------



## kikithegeek

PBC you are amazing! This is my first post on the forums and hopefully the rest of the threads I view are as AMAZING as yours!

Let me guess-- you are a professional stylist and your DH a professional gambler?

Ok, prob not but I bet whatever you guys do its glamorous and definitely in style!


----------



## candace117

PBC you are too freaking adorable


----------



## Deesie

You're closet is breathtaking!!


----------



## stran

pbc, I know you've heard this a million times (24 pages worth), but your collection and home are amazing!


----------



## mysticrita

Hi Pbc, well i just want to thx you for sharing, everythng is amazing, congrats for your house, and i wish you the best !


----------



## januarti

HI PBC, congrats to your new house.
 My house used to look like that, like a picture from magazine but fast forward ( 5 years later ) with 2 kids, toys everywhere, writing on the wall, kids want to try all mummy clothes and accessories. It is really hard to prevent something like that happened . 
But I dont regret it. I will just have to wait for the kids to grow up to redecorate my house again but i think it's a longgggg way to go


----------



## ms piggy

peanutbabycakes said:


> i have pull down rods.  it's a rod that is attached to the middle section of each horizontal hanging rod.  i pull on it & it brings the entire section down to my level.  this way i don't have to climb up on a ladder to reach the clothes.



That sounds amazing. I have not seen something like this, if it's not too much trouble, could you post a pic? :shame:


----------



## LouieLover56

peanutbabycakes said:


> next up is my 2nd LV that i had purchased yearzzzzzz ago.  they've since then discontinued this style and i think i've only carried it twice.  i don't even remember what it's called.....



I think its called the Monceau. I think it was designed after the serviette conselllier   Gorgeous Collection Peanut. I am not personally a fan of Hermes....But any closet with that many purses deserves a standing ovation! Good for you!


----------



## gnarlyds

You've heard this about a million times, but EVERYTHING is absolutely amazing. I now know what I want my closet to look like in the future! Good job!


----------



## LouieLover56

I just finished reading the topic thus far....And Peanut, That is one hell of a home. What a nice job you did going over every detail..I have been meaning to remodel my bedroom and closet for some time now...And I think this just pushed me to do it   Great Job.


----------



## Polaremil

januarti said:


> HI PBC, congrats to your new house.
> My house used to look like that, like a picture from magazine but fast forward ( 5 years later ) with 2 kids, toys everywhere, writing on the wall, kids want to try all mummy clothes and accessories. It is really hard to prevent something like that happened .
> But I dont regret it. I will just have to wait for the kids to grow up to redecorate my house again but i think it's a longgggg way to go


 
^^ You forgot to mention the bubble gum in the white sofas. We'll be moving within two years, but it seems like such a long time, sigh.


----------



## Polaremil

ms piggy said:


> That sounds amazing. I have not seen something like this, if it's not too much trouble, could you post a pic? :shame:


 







This fitting is from Häfele, they have many similar styles with different capacities.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

januarti said:


> HI PBC, congrats to your new house.
> My house used to look like that, like a picture from magazine but fast forward ( 5 years later ) with 2 kids, toys everywhere, writing on the wall, kids want to try all mummy clothes and accessories. It is really hard to prevent something like that happened .
> But I dont regret it. I will just have to wait for the kids to grow up to redecorate my house again but i think it's a longgggg way to go


 


Polaremil said:


> ^^ You forgot to mention the bubble gum in the white sofas. We'll be moving within two years, but it seems like such a long time, sigh.


 
you ladies are funny!  DH and i are well aware of the potential kiddies disasters, but it wouldn't be a fun and comfy home to us if we didn't allow them to jump around all over the place!  our dogs already do that!!  as for the drawing on the walls and the bubble gum on the couch.....hmmm....will have to have grandma (MIL) patrol their lil butts for that kinda stuff!  LOL  DH said it was like boot camp for him while growing up!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Polaremil said:


> This fitting is from Häfele, they have many similar styles with different capacities.


 
yes!!!  that's it!!!! thanks *polaremil*!!!  you pull the middle pole down and it brings the entire rod to you!


----------



## suzie w

ohhhhh!!! a pool!!! can u use it now? like today?..... pls entertain my cold freezn' bones pbc and take pics of the pool pls.... and the loggia.... so i can at least have something to warm me up....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here are recent pics of me with my indigo birkin...my min pin kept wanting to be in the pictures too!  i was like "uh hello, please move!!"  and he'd just come closer!


----------



## Cates

Adorable dog  

I'm absolutely loving your new indigo birkin, a versatile and classic color.


----------



## xi_captain

PBC...as all the ladies here already said, your collection, your closet, your home, and of course your DH are just FABULOUS!!! I know you have tons of beautiful birkins but that new indigo one is TDF...oh one day, I will own a Birkin LOL. Thanks for sharing. It was really fun going through this thread, esp with your stories/background on each bag. Love it!!! Looking forward to more


----------



## Dibernal

peanutbabycakes said:


> my red Chloe handbag from 9 years ago!  i've never used it but it sure feels good to know it was a $300-$400 bag at the time and i got it for $5! hehe it was during a mega sale at this dept store in the midwest (where i'm originally from) and it was an additional 90% off. that sort of discount is really unheard of nowadays! love the tortoise shell links!


 


It sounds like you are one experienced bargain hunter. I never heard of 90% off . I get happy when I get 25% off :s


----------



## Fesdu

PBC!!!! congratulations on your insanely gorgeous closet and thank you for sharing your beautiful new home!!!! you are one beautiful talented woman!!


----------



## oorisarang

OMG>.... I'm in love!! its gorgeous


----------



## Socialite

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you!    DH owns an IT consulting company.  i've recently dabbled in real estate part time. * i think the key is not really how much money you make, but how you spend it.  i love to bargain shop for just about anything period.  it's almost like a high.  and i save the big bucks for my BIG TIME* loves:  Hermes  & jewelry.



Hi, I love your collection, its very very beautiful. And I have to agree with you on the above statement, Im totally the same !


----------



## LBurke9915

WOW!  I don't know what part of this thread I like more, the bags, the jewelry, the glimpses into your lovely home, the shoes, the DOG??  (As you can see in my avatar, I'm a doglover, too!).  You have an incredible collection, but it's made even better with all of your memories and stories behind each piece.  Way to go, PBC!!


----------



## Laurie8504

I just finished reading the whole thread, it was so much fun.  Like everyone else, I really enjoyed the stories that went with each purchase, it makes everything so special!  Thanks for posting everything!


----------



## jag

*PBC*- not only are you one of the sweetest Pf'ers, but you have one of the most incredible collections on the PF (not to mention an amazing sense of style!) You need to teach me how to get bargains on shoes. Seriously!!!

Thank you for sharing with all of us!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LouieLover56 said:


> I think its called the Monceau. I think it was designed after the serviette conselllier  Gorgeous Collection Peanut. I am not personally a fan of Hermes....But any closet with that many purses deserves a standing ovation! Good for you!


 
oh thank you *louielover*!!! i remember now!!!!!!! LOL!! i also remember paying a lot for it back then. i liked the gold hardware on it so much i had to have it!



gnarlyds said:


> You've heard this about a million times, but EVERYTHING is absolutely amazing. I now know what I want my closet to look like in the future! Good job!


 
awww thank you *gnarlyds*!!!  i'm sure there are TONS of nicer closets and collections out there! i just tried to be a lil' diff with mine that's all. 



suzie w said:


> ohhhhh!!! a pool!!! can u use it now? like today?..... pls entertain my cold freezn' bones pbc and take pics of the pool pls.... and the loggia....so i can at least have something to warm me up....


 
haha! no i can't use my pool right now. it's still "winter" time here where i am (70 degrees today!) and we have yet to clean the pool since we've moved in. our pool guy still needs to show us how to work the pumps...we have a salt water system (vs. a typical chlorine system) pool. maybe i'll hire a hot pool boy to come service my pool and i'll take pics for you all then when he's cleaning it!!!!  hehehehe until then...i'll post a pic of the loggia with the outdoor fireplace to keep you warm for now??


----------



## peanutbabycakes

candace117 said:


> PBC you are too freaking adorable


 
you're so sweet *candace*!  i love reading all your posts!  



Deesie said:


> You're closet is breathtaking!!


 
thank you *deesie*!!  it's a lil overwhelming in there!  i don't know what to look at!  LOL



stran said:


> pbc, I know you've heard this a million times (24 pages worth), but your collection and home are amazing!


 
thank you for taking the time out to read all those pages!!!  wow!  i've only had this showcase up for a few days too!!!  



mysticrita said:


> Hi Pbc, well i just want to thx you for sharing, everythng is amazing, congrats for your house, and i wish you the best !


 
thank you so much!  all the best to you too *mysticrita*!!  



kikithegeek said:


> PBC you are amazing! This is my first post on the forums and hopefully the rest of the threads I view are as AMAZING as yours!
> 
> Let me guess-- you are a professional stylist and your DH a professional gambler?
> 
> Ok, prob not but I bet whatever you guys do its glamorous and definitely in style!


 
that is awesome!  welcome to the forum and to my thread then!!!  hehe  and to answer your questions...no i'm not a stylist...i sure wish though!!  how fun that would be!!!  i'd even try to save you money with all my bargain shopping expertise!  for now, i just style myself and DH (he actually enjoys having me as his stylist)!  hehe  as for DH, he WISHES he could be a professional gambler!  if that's the case, then i want to be a professional shopper!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Dibernal said:


> It sounds like you are one experienced bargain hunter. I never heard of 90% off . I get happy when I get 25% off :s


 
yea this was a long time ago!  i've never come across such a sale ever again!  



Fesdu said:


> PBC!!!! congratulations on your insanely gorgeous closet and thank you for sharing your beautiful new home!!!! you are one beautiful talented woman!!


 
thank you *fesdu*!!  haven't seen you lately in the H forum!  how are you??



oorisarang said:


> OMG>.... I'm in love!! its gorgeous


 
thank you *oorisarang*!!  i just had to retype your name 3 times cause i kept messing up!!  hahaha  



Socialite said:


> Hi, I love your collection, its very very beautiful. And I have to agree with you on the above statement, Im totally the same !


 
ooooh, do we have another bargain shopper here??  i love hearing bargain stories!!!!  



LBurke9915 said:


> WOW! I don't know what part of this thread I like more, the bags, the jewelry, the glimpses into your lovely home, the shoes, the DOG?? (As you can see in my avatar, I'm a doglover, too!). You have an incredible collection, but it's made even better with all of your memories and stories behind each piece. Way to go, PBC!!


 
your dog is very cute!!  i actually have 2 dogs..the other is a teacup chi.  they are both my babies...my life...and i adore them to pieces!  i'm trying to talk DH into letting me have another dog...a golden retriever!  i would be so much in love with it!!!    DH says he can only handle 2 dogs in bed with us.  he's fallen off the bed in the middle of the night so many times already bc they like to take over the bed!  hahahah


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Cates said:


> Adorable dog
> 
> I'm absolutely loving your new indigo birkin, a versatile and classic color.


 
thank you *cates*!!  i hope i have persuaded you to get an indigo birkin too!!!???  



xi_captain said:


> PBC...as all the ladies here already said, your collection, your closet, your home, and of course your DH are just FABULOUS!!! I know you have tons of beautiful birkins but that new indigo one is TDF...oh one day, I will own a Birkin LOL. Thanks for sharing. It was really fun going through this thread, esp with your stories/background on each bag. Love it!!! Looking forward to more


 
i hope you own a birkin as well....what the heck...i hope you own SEVERAL!!!  they're so addictive!  



Laurie8504 said:


> I just finished reading the whole thread, it was so much fun. Like everyone else, I really enjoyed the stories that went with each purchase, it makes everything so special! Thanks for posting everything!


 
thank you for reading my thread *laurie*!!  whew!!  that's a lot of pages!!!    



jag said:


> *PBC*- not only are you one of the sweetest Pf'ers, but you have one of the most incredible collections on the PF (not to mention an amazing sense of style!) You need to teach me how to get bargains on shoes. Seriously!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing with all of us!


 
i love you *jag*!!!!!!    how's the trial coming along??!!  u must be taking a break??  i was so glad to see your post!!!  please check back some more every once in awhile!!!


----------



## babyskyblue

PBC, i just have to say you have incredible tastes.  Coming to this particular thread has become my daily routine now.  Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## ShkBass

Are you a famous celebrity? Your closet reminds me of Mariah carey's closet from mtv the cribs hehehehe

gorgeous, stunning. words can not describe!!


----------



## lili_shop

omg!!! what a closet!!! i like the way your closet was designed! its really beautiful! congrats!!  haha!


----------



## rehana

haha...i just spent over an hour looking at this thread! it is absolutely amazing! i love your fashion sense!!! i moved into my own house 9 months ago and have been slowwwwwwlyyy coming into my own design style (im 21) its taking forever!!! but i love all the touches of detail on your house and oh OF COURSE all your bags!!!!! OMG...they are amazing!!! i loveee your chanels and hermes...just starting my own little collection of 4 guccis..hehe..truthfully...my fav part was your stove!!! *gasp* gorgeous...haha...i should join a stove forum...hehe, jk 

but you seem like a wonderfully entertaining person and you and your husband sound like an amazing couple...btw one bad mil is better than a bad (ex) mil AND sil!!! THATS hell!!!! i wish you and your husband continued success and happiness!!! i'll keep stopping by to look at your pics!!

oh, btw. i HEART your jewelry too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms piggy

peanutbabycakes said:


> yes!!!  that's it!!!! thanks *polaremil*!!!  you pull the middle pole down and it brings the entire rod to you!



Thanks *polaremil*!! That's so neat, and it allows lots of space in the bottom part of the closet for other stuff that doesn't need to be hung. Will have that for my next wardrobe! 

*PBC*, I love goldies as I'm not really a small dog person!! You must have one


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my best friend called me from hermes one day to give me the stats on their inventory.   i had asked her to look for a mini leather picture frame for me but she said the store was sold out.  i should have known better.....a few days later, this was one of her gifts to me.....


----------



## caley

PBC, what an amazing home you have!!! i looked at all 26 pages in one sitting LOL. right now i'm living in a smaller home, but hopefully someday in the future i can build the home of my dreams (with a wonderful closet like yours  ).


----------



## HaydenM

love it!  heehee


----------



## guccisima

EVERYTHING looks so beautiful. I love your living room, your kitchen, your bathroom, your closet, your bags, your shoes, your jewellery.....
Your style is just great!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> here are recent pics of me with my indigo birkin...my min pin kept wanting to be in the pictures too!  i was like "uh hello, please move!!"  and he'd just come closer!



Very elegant, love!!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> my best friend called me from hermes one day to give me the stats on their inventory.   i had asked her to look for a mini leather picture frame for me but she said the store was sold out.  i should have known better.....a few days later, this was one of her gifts to me.....



How cute!!  What a super sweet best friend!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> this is the view from the kitchen into the breakfast room.  it still needs to be decorated that's why it looks so blah!  draperies are currently being made and all wall decor still needs to be hung.  through the large window in the breakfast room, we have a view to the pool and backyard.


 gorgeous!!!!  I just had a "stone wall" done in our living room and I just love it!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> this is the kitchen island.  it measures 5' x 8' and is topped off with a huge slab of granite.  the island itself is painted and glazed in a sage green (color:  rainwashed  by sherwin williams) with beadboarding at the bottom.  i chose a 3 color antique glazed combination for the kitchen:  creme for the main cabinets, sage for the island and accent cabinet, & dark mustard yellow for the fridge builtin.
> 
> the 2nd pic shows the kitchen sink that is installed on the island.   it's a hammered copper farm sink with matching Rohl oil rubbed bronze fixtures.



Simply beautiful - just beautiful!!


----------



## daisya

peanutbabycakes said:


> this is the view from the kitchen into the breakfast room. it still needs to be decorated that's why it looks so blah! draperies are currently being made and all wall decor still needs to be hung. through the large window in the breakfast room, we have a view to the pool and backyard.


 
I am definitely back for more PBC!!! And can I just say that you have exquisite taste both in your home decor and fashion! 

Did someone say pool?! Oh can we please get a pic of that?


----------



## pazt

peanutbabycakes said:


> we've been slowly trying to furnish our house and only things left are accent tables & chairs, rugs, wall decor, and custom drapery.  for the family room, we've been searching high and low for a vintage LV trunk to use as a coffee table, but no such luck.   last week, we brought home something similar that we think works quite nicely too.  it even looks like my closet island!!!!!!  the drawers also open for storage!!!



PBC - where did you find this trunk/coffee table? it's perfect for your family room! i luv it!  (not that it'll match my asian-inspired home interior - lol)


----------



## elle tee

PBC, thank you so much for sharing your beautiful house, closet, and collection with us!  You have great taste.


----------



## yoey8

Everything is amazingly beautiful


----------



## pursecrzy

PBC- I just read through this entire thread. 
Your house, closet, bags and shoes are fabulous. I love how you look for bargians.
Thanks for the tour and the stories behind each bag.
You are very lucky- except for the MIL of course!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here are family pics of my current birkin collection....i hope to add more in the near future of course!    hmmm....what color should i get next???  any suggestions??


----------



## peanutbabycakes

and this is a family pic of my kellys.... i think i love kellys more than i do birkins.  DH does too.  i want to hopefully add a few more croc kellys to my collection.  DH promised my next croc will come when i have his baby!  LOL  if that's the case, i'm hoping for twins or triplets!!!    ....maybe even quads but i don't think my 5'3" frame can handle that!


----------



## mysticrita

The next PBC's kelly (or maybe mine, or who knows our !) MUST be, a biscuit, in croc..or a grey one, or BOTH ! Aboslument parfait et éblouissant, et je ne sais plus quel qualificatif ajouter (Well, yes i'm french !)


----------



## guccisima

peanutbabycakes said:


> here are family pics of my current birkin collection....i hope to add more in the near future of course!    hmmm....what color should i get next???  any suggestions??




WOW,OMG. So gorgeous!
My vote goes to violet or graphit!


----------



## lightblue84

i absolutely love everything!!!!!!!!!

can we see pics of the pool?????


----------



## lightblue84

peanutbabycakes said:


> here are family pics of my current birkin collection....i hope to add more in the near future of course!    hmmm....what color should i get next???  any suggestions??



maybe etoupe, blue jean or vert anis


----------



## ayla

Wow your kitchen is like straight out of a castle ! 

How about some green to your collection ?


----------



## guccisima

peanutbabycakes said:


> and this is a family pic of my kellys.... i think i love kellys more than i do birkins.  DH does too.  i want to hopefully add a few more croc kellys to my collection.  DH promised my next croc will come when i have his baby!  LOL  if that's the case, i'm hoping for twins or triplets!!!    ....maybe even quads but i don't think my 5'3" frame can handle that!


I hope you will get your babys soon. I`m sure you will look terrific with a fuchsia croc kelly!


----------



## guccisima

ayla said:


> How about some green to your collection ?


Oh, i forgot about green. Vert anis or some other kind of green would look stunning on you and would complete your stunning collection of colourful bags.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i LOVE LOVE LOVE brooches (mainly ones from chanel) bc i add them to my outfits all the time including: my coats, necklaces, dresses, etc you name it!  i think it makes a fantastic statement without having to wear too many accessories.  my fave one is a gigantic chanel brooche that's about 5-6" across in diameter!  LOVE IT!!!  maybe i love it so much bc it's huge and blingy!  LOL  

btw:  DH says chanel costume jewelry is a total ripoff so i tell him all my stuff is "on clearance for only $50 honey!!"  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hermes belts.  only the gold one is mine, the other 2 are DH's.  when i need to match with my palladium hardware bags, i borrow DH's silver H buckle.  there are a couple more H belts i want (croc! ) and i'll prob add them to my collection this month.


----------



## GayleLV

I just smacked my head into my computer screen trying to get into your closet. Needless to say it didn't work cause: 

1. i didn't make it in..

and 

2. i have a baseball sized welt on my forehead.

Your collection is incredible..bags, shoes, jewels alike. Unlike anything i've ever seen. So beautiful and i loved seeing everything! xoxo! 

Oh, and i was just kidding on the welt on my forehead...lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shea

peanutbabycakes said:


> my sunglass collection...most are chanel, but i have dior, cartier, & fendi as well.  i have a few more pairs but they're still boxed up somewhere.  i would search for them, but i'm afraid to open up another box as i have yet to finish organizing the other boxes i've already opened!



I have the same Fendi sunglasses (black and white with the Bbuckle)! I wish I had more things like you, e.g. your fab Hermes collection and bathroom


----------



## Love LV

PBC Thanks SO much for sharing your beautiful pictures of your closet and home!

Your stories are wonderful!!


----------



## jessi5786

I just did 28 pages straight, a tPF record for me!  I am simply amazed!  Your closet, your house, your DH, your style, your bags, and from the looks of it...your beauty!  Everything is simply stunning!  I aspire to live half the life that you do when I grow up (I'm graduating college this spring )  Thanks so much for sharing with us!  I hope to see more soon!


----------



## Kiki198028

OMG! Your collection is amazing, and you have a really sweet DH.
(was showing your post to my DH)


----------



## babyskyblue

peanutbabycakes said:


> here are family pics of my current birkin collection....i hope to add more in the near future of course!  hmmm....what color should i get next??? any suggestions??


 
I would also say go with violet/raisin or any color in the purple range??


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Wow, PBC! You are one very lucky woman to have so many wonderful things and your new home is beautiful!


----------



## c bebe

wow... your hermes collection is out of this world!!! if i were to design a perfect closet, it would definitely be yours. you are an INSPIRATION to us all! by the way, how do you get DH to agree to so many gorgeous handbags? please share your secrets! =)


----------



## harleyNemma

Everything is so fantastic, PBC!  I LOVE the groin vault ceiling in your dining room (and the story of your MILs comments regarding re-doing the floor...what a hoot!)


----------



## KDB

I really love your new home as well as your amazing taste in handbags!  You seem so sweet too!  Thank you for sharing all your goodies with us!
One question...where did you get the stools in your kitchen island.  They are exactly what I am looking for for my kitchen island...thanks!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

babyskyblue said:


> PBC, i just have to say you have incredible tastes. Coming to this particular thread has become my daily routine now. Thanks for sharing with us!!


 
hi again sweetie!  i'm so happy to know that you come back to my thread so often!!  



ShkBass said:


> Are you a famous celebrity? Your closet reminds me of Mariah carey's closet from mtv the cribs hehehehe
> 
> gorgeous, stunning. words can not describe!!


 
OMG!!!  LOL  that's so funny!!  hmmmm....a celebrity in my own world perhaps??  hehe  thank you for the sweet compliment though.....don't i wish i could have mariah's size of a closet!  not sure about her wardrobe choices, but def like the organization going on in there!  



lili_shop said:


> omg!!! what a closet!!! i like the way your closet was designed! its really beautiful! congrats!!  haha!


 
thank you *lili*!!  i'm happy you took the time out to look thru my thread!  



rehana said:


> haha...i just spent over an hour looking at this thread! it is absolutely amazing! i love your fashion sense!!! i moved into my own house 9 months ago and have been slowwwwwwlyyy coming into my own design style (im 21) its taking forever!!! but i love all the touches of detail on your house and oh OF COURSE all your bags!!!!! OMG...they are amazing!!! i loveee your chanels and hermes...just starting my own little collection of 4 guccis..hehe..truthfully...my fav part was your stove!!! *gasp* gorgeous...haha...i should join a stove forum...hehe, jk
> 
> but you seem like a wonderfully entertaining person and you and your husband sound like an amazing couple...btw one bad mil is better than a bad (ex) mil AND sil!!! THATS hell!!!! i wish you and your husband continued success and happiness!!! i'll keep stopping by to look at your pics!!
> 
> oh, btw. i HEART your jewelry too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
aaaaaw!!!  thank you *rehana*!!!!!!!  you're only 21!?  wow!!  don't i wish i was 21 again...but then i wouldn't have met my DH yet and life wouldn't have been this meaningful to me without him.  i'm sure in no time your 4 guccis will turn into a major collection of more fabulous bags as you get older!  good luck and HAVE FUN!!!  



ms piggy said:


> Thanks *polaremil*!! That's so neat, and it allows lots of space in the bottom part of the closet for other stuff that doesn't need to be hung. Will have that for my next wardrobe!
> 
> *PBC*, I love goldies as I'm not really a small dog person!! You must have one


 
those pulldown rods are a MUST *mspiggy*!  esp if you want to build your closet all the way up the ceiling for added drama!  and yes...i'm still working on the goldie part with DH!  i'm sure he'll give in bc he's a huge dog lover too.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

caley said:


> PBC, what an amazing home you have!!! i looked at all 26 pages in one sitting LOL. right now i'm living in a smaller home, but hopefully someday in the future i can build the home of my dreams (with a wonderful closet like yours  ).


 
OMGooodness!!  26 pages in one sitting!?  thank you for taking all that time!!!    i wish you all the best with your future dream home and hope you have one fantastic closet as well!!  



guccisima said:


> EVERYTHING looks so beautiful. I love your living room, your kitchen, your bathroom, your closet, your bags, your shoes, your jewellery.....
> Your style is just great!


 
thanks again *guccisima*!!  i love seeing you on my thread!!!  



Simone-xoxo said:


> gorgeous!!!! I just had a "stone wall" done in our living room and I just love it!!


 
oh neat-o!!  stone wall??  yea i just love this stone wall of mine too.  it makes me feel like i'm in an old tavern or something!  LOL  



daisya said:


> I am definitely back for more PBC!!! And can I just say that you have exquisite taste both in your home decor and fashion!
> 
> Did someone say pool?! Oh can we please get a pic of that?


 
haha!  i'll get a shot of the pool when it's cleaned...with a hot pool boy cleaning it!  



pazt said:


> PBC - where did you find this trunk/coffee table? it's perfect for your family room! i luv it! (not that it'll match my asian-inspired home interior - lol)


 
i emailed you the info today mama!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

The tall one said:


> the staircase is so romantic!


 
thank you *tall one*!!!  thank you so much for saying my staircase is romantic!!!!    i love that!!



elle tee said:


> PBC, thank you so much for sharing your beautiful house, closet, and collection with us! You have great taste.


 
thank you for taking your time to view my showcase *elle*!  i'm glad you enjoyed it!



yoey8 said:


> Everything is amazingly beautiful


 
you're so sweet *yoey*......



pursecrzy said:


> PBC- I just read through this entire thread.
> Your house, closet, bags and shoes are fabulous. I love how you look for bargians.
> Thanks for the tour and the stories behind each bag.
> You are very lucky- except for the MIL of course!


 
LOL!  most of the time i do admit MIL is a pain, but there are _very_ rare occasions when she does something surprisingly sweet.    and trust me, i cherish those rare times and all is forgiven till we have MIL drama again!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

guccisima said:


> WOW,OMG. So gorgeous!
> My vote goes to violet or graphit!


 
oooh violet!!!!  there has been some violet acquisitions on the H threads lately and it sure has got me thinking......



lightblue84 said:


> maybe etoupe, blue jean or vert anis


 
i have a BJ kelly already and my tri color ostrich birkin has vert anis on the front panel.  i have thought about etoupe though.....maybe in swift leather?  



ayla said:


> Wow your kitchen is like straight out of a castle !
> 
> How about some green to your collection ?


  i saw my friend's dark green croc birkin just the other day and it was TDF!!!!  i sooo would not mind having the same bag!!!  



guccisima said:


> I hope you will get your babys soon. I`m sure you will look terrific with a fuchsia croc kelly!


  thank you!!!  DH actually told me tonight he was working on getting me someting blingy for vday, but had to get my approval as usual!  LOL  i'm torn between bling and hermes though but i don't want to say anything to him about H!!!!!!!  aaaaah!!!!!  bling or hermes ladies???!!!



guccisima said:


> Oh, i forgot about green. Vert anis or some other kind of green would look stunning on you and would complete your stunning collection of colourful bags.


  sounds like green is the winner here!!  i will def look into a dark shade of green...vert fonce croc?!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Shea said:


> I have the same Fendi sunglasses (black and white with the Bbuckle)! I wish I had more things like you, e.g. your fab Hermes collection and bathroom


 
hi *shea*!  don't worry!!  with such great taste  i'm sure you'll amass quite a collection urself in no time!!!  



Love LV said:


> PBC Thanks SO much for sharing your beautiful pictures of your closet and home!
> 
> Your stories are wonderful!!


 
THANK YOU *loveLV*!!!  



jessi5786 said:


> I just did 28 pages straight, a tPF record for me! I am simply amazed! Your closet, your house, your DH, your style, your bags, and from the looks of it...your beauty! Everything is simply stunning! I aspire to live half the life that you do when I grow up (I'm graduating college this spring ) Thanks so much for sharing with us! I hope to see more soon!


 
wow!  KUDOS to you!!!  and thank you!!!!  congrats on your upcoming graduation!!!  that is wonderful news and i'm sure your family is really proud of you!  i wish you all the best and may you be blessed with a wonderful future.....filled with gorgy bags too!  



Kiki198028 said:


> OMG! Your collection is amazing, and you have a really sweet DH.
> (was showing your post to my DH)


 
LOL  i would show my DH my pwn thread too but i'm sure he'd prob kill me after he reads about my secret purchases!  



babyskyblue said:


> I would also say go with violet/raisin or any color in the purple range??


  yes yes!!  violet is on my list for sure now!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Fashionista_Gal said:


> Wow, PBC! You are one very lucky woman to have so many wonderful things and your new home is beautiful!


 
thank you *fashionista*, i'm very grateful for everything i have but i still envy those with the one most important thing that i don't have yet.....



c bebe said:


> wow... your hermes collection is out of this world!!! if i were to design a perfect closet, it would definitely be yours. you are an INSPIRATION to us all! by the way, *how do you get DH to agree to so many gorgeous handbags?* please share your secrets! =)


 
it's called being a tricky wife!  




harleyNemma said:


> Everything is so fantastic, PBC! I LOVE the groin vault ceiling in your dining room (and the story of your MILs comments regarding re-doing the floor...what a hoot!)


 
oh thank you *HN*!!!  i will have to post a pic of the ceiling with the faux painting and stenciling!  it's gorgy!!  



KDB said:


> I really love your new home as well as your amazing taste in handbags! You seem so sweet too! Thank you for sharing all your goodies with us!
> One question...where did you get the stools in your kitchen island. They are exactly what I am looking for for my kitchen island...thanks!


 
linens-n-things!!!!  they come in 2 diff heights too!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

GayleLV said:


> I just smacked my head into my computer screen trying to get into your closet. Needless to say it didn't work cause:
> 
> 1. i didn't make it in..
> 
> and
> 
> 2. i have a baseball sized welt on my forehead.
> 
> Your collection is incredible..bags, shoes, jewels alike. Unlike anything i've ever seen. So beautiful and i loved seeing everything! xoxo!
> 
> Oh, and i was just kidding on the welt on my forehead...lol!!!!!!!!!


 
too funny!    thank you my dear!


----------



## DaisyMac

Thank you so much for this fab thread.  I have really enjoyed reading it.  Everything is so much fun to look at and so beautiful.  Good luck with the golden retriever.  I have a 2.5 year old golden called Daisy and she is just the best.  She is always full of fun and loves everyone!! xx


----------



## Polaremil

I vote for bling for Vday. He's got his mind set on bling, let him choose (with your assistance of course, lol). I like brooches too, they bring that extra something to an outfit, especially jackets. Haven't been using mine lately though. I would love to own a bonecoloured, large Chanel brooch, probably depicting the Camelia. Do such exist? My brooches are small and vintage, I def. need something bigger as well. Thanks once again for posting all your lovelies!


----------



## mineko

everything is absolutely beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!!!! (including you!!) 

thank you for sharing!


----------



## art0fwar

Wtf.... Wtf.... Wtf... I Luv This Pbc Person, Who Is She, What A Colleccttioonnnnnnn


----------



## Marie2008

What an amazing thread *PBC*! Thank you for making us dream every single day
I have to admit that I felt in love with your Kelly Parchmin

And I am dying to see you Chanel accessories


----------



## londondolly

Truly entertaining! Thanks for sharing all your treasures and home! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ms p

Congrats on the fabulous house and _Super_ fabulous closet with manificent bags & accessories . It's a great joy to go through your thread so please keep it coming . p.s. i've never knew hermes's belt look so gorgeous until i saw it on u .  your 1st LV too!


----------



## Couture_Girl

Oh my goodness.

Your house is the most beautiful house ive seen. I have seen alot of houses, and yurs is amazing. I love the theme. My parents are redoing our house right now. Lemme tell you, its not any easy task. We have gone through 3 architects in the past 5 years. We had one architect that we just decided to drop because he already had cost us 25,000 dollars just with the plans. We were supposed to start in July, and it kept getting delayed. And then our former architect made us cut my Myrtle tree down (it would sprout pink flowers every spring right by our bedroom. Which was kind of dissapointing. So now weve found a couple who does the whole designing thing together. LOL. (Im only 13 years old.) This process has been stressing me out very much. (GRRR. LOL) I am going to use yur house as a style guide to show our new architect if thats okay with you.  teehee. your my hero 8) HA. LOL.   I love your collection. Yu have a very classy style that many people cant pull off 

Anyways, you have the most amazing husband, and the most amazing taste of style, and of course, the most amazing closet i have ever seen.

I love your house. (and your bags too  teehee) 

I might PM yu to talk about yur house


----------



## Couture_Girl

^^5 years ago, our main idea was to just get a new fence. the one we have is eighty years old and our pipes arent that good either.


----------



## ShoeLover

Best thread ever!!! Everything's sooo beautiful!!! I mean everything!!!


----------



## guccisima

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks again *guccisima*!!  i love seeing you on my thread!!!



I´m here all the time.:shame: My bf thinks i`m crazy because i check your thread every day to see if you added more gorgeous things. I really love your style.


----------



## KDB

linens-n-things!!!!  they come in 2 diff heights too![/QUOTE]

Thank you...you have a great eye!


----------



## alo6

Wow!  Wow!  Wow!  Truly amazing PBC!  You have such a great collection, fabulous style, and exquisite taste!  Thank you so much for sharing everything with us sweetie


----------



## peanutbabycakes

DaisyMac said:


> Thank you so much for this fab thread. I have really enjoyed reading it. Everything is so much fun to look at and so beautiful. Good luck with the golden retriever. I have a 2.5 year old golden called Daisy and she is just the best. She is always full of fun and loves everyone!! xx


 
i'm sure daisy is quite a darling too!  you must tell me more about her and golden retrievers in general.  i want to pass all that info onto DH!



Polaremil said:


> I vote for bling for Vday. He's got his mind set on bling, let him choose (with your assistance of course, lol). I like brooches too, they bring that extra something to an outfit, especially jackets. Haven't been using mine lately though. I would love to own a bonecoloured, large Chanel brooch, probably depicting the Camelia. Do such exist? My brooches are small and vintage, I def. need something bigger as well. Thanks once again for posting all your lovelies!


 
i also went to chanel the other day to check out their new spring/summer jewlery collection....and yes!!  they have a rhinestone camelia brooche!  soo pretty!  it comes in 2 sizes...the smaller one measure 3" diameter and it's around $575.  the larger one is about 4-5" (?) diameter and is about $850.  they didn't have the larger one in stock so i'm waiting on that.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

mineko said:


> everything is absolutely beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!!!! (including you!!)
> 
> thank you for sharing!


 
thank you *mineko*! :shame:



art0fwar said:


> Wtf.... Wtf.... Wtf... I Luv This Pbc Person, Who Is She, What A Colleccttioonnnnnnn


 
that's hilarious! 



Marie2008 said:


> What an amazing thread *PBC*! Thank you for making us dream every single day
> I have to admit that I felt in love with your Kelly Parchmin
> 
> And I am dying to see you Chanel accessories


 
thanks! kelly parchemin is DREAMMMMY! esp with gold hardware!  i will post more chanel shortly.....



londondolly said:


> Truly entertaining! Thanks for sharing all your treasures and home! Keep 'em coming!


 
hi *londondolly*! haven't see you lately on the H thread!  i still remember the pic u posted of ur baby wearing the H scarf on her head! 



ms p said:


> Congrats on the fabulous house and _Super_ fabulous closet with manificent bags & accessories . It's a great joy to go through your thread so please keep it coming . p.s. i've never knew hermes's belt look so gorgeous until i saw it on u .  your 1st LV too!


 
oh thank you!! my 1st LV was so long ago and i  her still!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Couture_Girl said:


> Oh my goodness.
> 
> Your house is the most beautiful house ive seen. I have seen alot of houses, and yurs is amazing. I love the theme. My parents are redoing our house right now. Lemme tell you, its not any easy task. We have gone through 3 architects in the past 5 years. We had one architect that we just decided to drop because he already had cost us 25,000 dollars just with the plans. We were supposed to start in July, and it kept getting delayed. And then our former architect made us cut my Myrtle tree down (it would sprout pink flowers every spring right by our bedroom. Which was kind of dissapointing. So now weve found a couple who does the whole designing thing together. LOL. (Im only 13 years old.) This process has been stressing me out very much. (GRRR. LOL) I am going to use yur house as a style guide to show our new architect if thats okay with you.  teehee. your my hero 8) HA. LOL. I love your collection. Yu have a very classy style that many people cant pull off
> 
> Anyways, you have the most amazing husband, and the most amazing taste of style, and of course, the most amazing closet i have ever seen.
> 
> I love your house. (and your bags too  teehee)
> 
> I might PM yu to talk about yur house


 
hi couturegirl! 

you are such a sweetheart!! wow, 13 yrs old? i'm old enough to be your mom!!! LOL you're so mature for your age it seems. that's wonderful that you're so involved with your parents during this homebuidling process! yes, it is very tiring and stressful, but i promise you the end result will be worth it! buidling or rebuilding something this important and $$$ takes time, so you can make sure everything is done correctly. anyways, you sound like a great daughter and i'm sure your parents are very lucky to have you! please do PM me anytime you need to, ok? 



ShoeLover said:


> Best thread ever!!! Everything's sooo beautiful!!! I mean everything!!!


 
 more to come!!!



guccisima said:


> I´m here all the time.:shame: My bf thinks i`m crazy because i check your thread every day to see if you added more gorgeous things. I really love your style.


 
LOL i'll post more just for you!!



alo6 said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Truly amazing PBC! You have such a great collection, fabulous style, and exquisite taste! Thank you so much for sharing everything with us sweetie


 
aaaw thanks!!! i'll see u back in the H threads later!


----------



## jen6292

That is a dream closet!!!


----------



## Vinyl

PBC, I am in  w/your house!!  I remembered when you posted pictures of your closet a while back in another thread.  I'm so happy you made a thread on it, LOL.  

Time to show my BF your closet...!!


----------



## valeri

Amazing... just amazing.


p.s.
I've been in million dollar homes and yours tops them all.


----------



## londondolly

You still remember the pic eh! hahahaaa.. I've been BUSY! We flew back to S'pore last week and then me and DH flew off to Tokyo for the week and now that we're back in Sgp, we're preparing for CNY and in 3 days, we're gonna be off to Guangzhou!

I've got quite a few new goodies from Hermes and Chanel but have been procrasinating..I should get to it soon..


hi *londondolly*! haven't see you lately on the H thread!  i still remember the pic u posted of ur baby wearing the H scarf on her head! 



oh thank you!! my 1st LV was so long ago and i  her still![/QUOTE]


----------



## couture2387

You've heard this a million times but your closet (and house) are absolutely gorgeous!!  When I finally buy a house I think i'm going to use your closet as inspiration!!


----------



## ms piggy

*PBC*, I love huge costume brooches too (blingy or otherwise). Am not too sure how to wear the huge vintage multi-bling one I have. Would love to see some action pics from you for idea.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ms piggy said:


> *PBC*, I love huge costume brooches too (blingy or otherwise). Am not too sure how to wear the huge vintage multi-bling one I have. Would love to see some action pics from you for idea.


 
sure!  here you go *mspiggy*......

*some pics of me wearing that big chanel brooche with different coats:*








*with a dress as a belt:*




*and here is my cousin wearing the same brooche to accent the waistline on her dress:*


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*here's another chanel brooche that i used to pin onto 3 strands of pearls...my cousin is also wearing a chanel brooche that she pinned to her dress:*




*another chanel brooche that i pinned to a black evening dress:*




*rhinestone/pearl brooche i pinned to a dress:*




*same rhinestone/pearl brooche on yet another dress:*




*rhinestone/pearl brooche used as a pendant on a necklace:*


----------



## envyme

I love how you accented the pearls with the brooch.


----------



## am2022

Holy COW!!! 

What kind of closet is this?  Ok i am really inspired to first organize my closet, but the contents , I don't know.

You have a nice collection there...

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bearonica

No words can describe how gloriously beautiful your closet, home and wardrobe collection is!  Bravo! I enjoyed reading your whole thread.


----------



## londondolly

PCB, I _LOVE_ the way you use your brooches for sooo many different looks!! Beautiful! I'm so inspired! Thanks for sharing!! You really do have amazing taste!


----------



## londondolly

And are those Chanel earrings I see?? Whatever they are, they're beautiful!


----------



## m8875

peanutbabycakes said:


> here are recent pics of me with my indigo birkin...my min pin kept wanting to be in the pictures too! i was like "uh hello, please move!!" and he'd just come closer!


 
YOU MUST TELL ME WHERE YOU GOT THIS SHIRT!


----------



## spoiled_brat

Hi PBC!

Just wanted to say THANKS for the great thread! 

You sound like the sweetest person, too! Hope all contnues to go well for you in life


----------



## ms piggy

peanutbabycakes said:


> sure!  here you go *mspiggy*......



*PBC*, you're truly the sweetest ever!!! Thanks a huge bunch for all the lovely pics, I only expected a couple of them, not a dozen, LOL. You're a doll!  

Hope you have a good lunar new year! *off to try out with my brooch*


----------



## rainrowan

Perfection. Your taste in interior decorating is enviable, PBC. Cannot wait to see your soft furnishings (curtains/draperies, carpet, etc)...

I'm learning quite a about French interior style and architectural terms from you. You have actually inspired me to get a book on the subject!

Continued good blessings on your new home!


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

Oooh great pics! I never knew what the heck brooches could be used for... I've passed up soo many cute ones because I didn't know what I would do with them and all I could picture was an old grandma with brooches on her coat lapel! Thanks for the new ideas, I love how you've accessorized with them!


----------



## Myblackbag

This is one of the best collections that I have ever seen!!! So lovely and so organized!


----------



## ms piggy

*PBC*, here's a pic of my vintage brooch (not as huge as your Chanel one) but quite big nonetheless (around 2.5"). I'm hoping to be able to use your pics as source of inspiration.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*mspiggy:*  it is absolutely beautiful!!!!  and so blingy!!  i LOVE!!!  hehe  you can do wonders with that brooche!!!  please post pics so i can see!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

jen6292 said:


> That is a dream closet!!!


 
thanks *jen*!!  i've been dreaming about it for the last 7 years as i was stuck with a lil' closet that i had posted in the beginning!  



Vinyl said:


> PBC, I am in  w/your house!! I remembered when you posted pictures of your closet a while back in another thread. I'm so happy you made a thread on it, LOL.
> 
> Time to show my BF your closet...!!


 
so what did the BF say?!!  hehe  



valeri said:


> Amazing... just amazing.
> 
> 
> p.s.
> I've been in million dollar homes and yours tops them all.


 
aaaw ur so sweet.  thank you!  that's good to know!!!




londondolly said:


> You still remember the pic eh! hahahaaa.. I've been BUSY! We flew back to S'pore last week and then me and DH flew off to Tokyo for the week and now that we're back in Sgp, we're preparing for CNY and in 3 days, we're gonna be off to Guangzhou!
> 
> I've got quite a few new goodies from Hermes and Chanel but have been procrasinating..I should get to it soon..


 
WOW!!  so much traveling!  and to wonderful places too!  now that's what would make me jealous!!!  safe travels to you and your family!!  and happy chinese new year!!



envyme said:


> I love how you accented the pearls with the brooch.


 
thank you *envyme*!  that's how i decide whether or not to buy a brooche.  i do the necklace check.  i'll sometimes hook a brooche that i'm looking at onto a necklace and even all the SAs are like "WOW!!!  i never thought of doing it that way!!"  LOL


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks *PBC*! I will try to work some wonders soon and post pics. I find myself liking blingy stuff more and more these days - sign of maturity, heh?


----------



## edsbgrl

peanutbabycakes said:


> we've been slowly trying to furnish our house and only things left are accent tables & chairs, rugs, wall decor, and custom drapery. for the family room, we've been searching high and low for a vintage LV trunk to use as a coffee table, but no such luck. last week, we brought home something similar that we think works quite nicely too. it even looks like my closet island!!!!!! the drawers also open for storage!!!


 

Hi PBC!  I've loved looking though your thread.......and still haven't finished yet.   Everything is gorgeous!

I saw your comment on the LV trunk and thought I'd pass this site along.  http://www.rubylane.com/ni/shops/antiquingwithpamela/ilist?ss=trunk&samedb=1&sb=1  They have some beautiful pieces.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

bearonica said:


> No words can describe how gloriously beautiful your closet, home and wardrobe collection is! Bravo! I enjoyed reading your whole thread.


 
thank you *bearonica*!   i'm sure it took you some time to read thru it so i really appreciate it!  



londondolly said:


> And are those Chanel earrings I see?? Whatever they are, they're beautiful!


 
thanks!!  those are not chanel.  just diamond earrings.  



m8875 said:


> YOU MUST TELL ME WHERE YOU GOT THIS SHIRT!


 
LOL!  you won't believe this but i got it at this disc dept store last summer for only $30.  



spoiled_brat said:


> Hi PBC!
> 
> Just wanted to say THANKS for the great thread!
> 
> You sound like the sweetest person, too! Hope all contnues to go well for you in life


 
you're very sweet for saying that yourself!  thank you & best wishes to you too!  



ms piggy said:


> *PBC*, you're truly the sweetest ever!!! Thanks a huge bunch for all the lovely pics, I only expected a couple of them, not a dozen, LOL. You're a doll!
> 
> Hope you have a good lunar new year! *off to try out with my brooch*


 
LOL......i have several pics of me wearing various brooches and i figured a dozen is enough for now!    i've been wearing brooches like this for at least 15 years so imagine how pics i have!!!  
HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

rainrowan said:


> Perfection. Your taste in interior decorating is enviable, PBC. Cannot wait to see your soft furnishings (curtains/draperies, carpet, etc)...
> 
> I'm learning quite a about French interior style and architectural terms from you. You have actually inspired me to get a book on the subject!
> 
> Continued good blessings on your new home!


 
hi rainwoman!  i'm so glad i've inspired you!  that is wonderful!!!  

fyi:  my architect says my home is called French Normandy style....bc of the tower, which is seen in many of the farm homes back then in that area.  i told him i wanted "cozy & romantic!"  



SpoilMeRotten said:


> Oooh great pics! I never knew what the heck brooches could be used for... I've passed up soo many cute ones because I didn't know what I would do with them and all I could picture was an old grandma with brooches on her coat lapel! Thanks for the new ideas, I love how you've accessorized with them!


 
haha!!  a lot of people have that misconception too...that brooches are for old grandmas!  i would love to raid any old grandma's jewelry chest to find these lil' sparkling treasures!!!!  



Myblackbag said:


> This is one of the best collections that I have ever seen!!! So lovely and so organized!


 
thank you!!  i'm still trying to organize it!  it's not all finished yet!  thanks!



edsbgrl said:


> Hi PBC! I've loved looking though your thread.......and still haven't finished yet. Everything is gorgeous!
> 
> I saw your comment on the LV trunk and thought I'd pass this site along. http://www.rubylane.com/ni/shops/antiquingwithpamela/ilist?ss=trunk&samedb=1&sb=1 They have some beautiful pieces.


 
oh thank you *edbsgirl*!!!  i've actually come across that site before.  beautiful pieces, but kinda pricey....i'm still gonna look for one though.  i want to put one in my bedroom.


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

peanutbabycakes said:


> fyi: my architect says my home is called French Normandy style....bc of the tower, which is seen in many of the farm homes back then in that area. i told him i wanted "cozy & romantic!"
> quote]
> 
> 
> awww cozy and romantic is the best! i love that style-- the tower sounds great and looks beautiful from the inside-- Any way you would consider posting some photos of the outside of the house?  I know we would all love to see it! Especially after seeing that drawing!


----------



## BadgerGirl81

OMG.  That is seriously the most amazing thing I've ever seen, PBC!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am gobsmacked!  That room is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## divajess

PBC, when I die, I hope my heaven is your closet!!!  It is seriously breathtaking.  You have so many gorgeous things that you take impeccable care of.  I can't wait to have my own house someday (DH and I rent an adorable apartment) and have my very own dressing room...it's something I've always dreamed of!    You are an inspiration.


----------



## topman

AMAZING COLLECTION...what more can I say.


----------



## MsAmie

I am beyond evnvious of your Hermes collection...heck I am envious of everything inside your home I hope to someday have a closet like yours!!! I don't know if it is because I am Asian myself, and maybe this is none of my business and you don't have to answer...but I detect an Asianess in you, are you Chinese?


----------



## Beautykloset

That's amazing.....WOWWW


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> sure!  here you go *mspiggy*......
> 
> *some pics of me wearing that big chanel brooche with different coats:*
> 
> View attachment 350395
> 
> View attachment 350396
> 
> View attachment 350397
> 
> 
> *with a dress as a belt:*
> 
> View attachment 350407
> 
> 
> *and here is my cousin wearing the same brooche to accent the waistline on her dress:*
> 
> View attachment 350409



Absolute perfection!!!  LOVE the 1st coat especially!!


----------



## Nectarine25

I have fallen in love..... with your house!

I have been gaping my mouth open at your thread for well over an hour and I'm speechless. Your house is so like my dream home. You have very similar taste to mine - French rustic country with touch of bling. 

So fabulous, oh so fabulous. I aspire to become an interior designer, you'd so be successful if you'd make it a profession!


----------



## ladybugfreckle

Amazing! There is hope for my tiny closet yet!  I love your Kelly's and your pink prada


----------



## bern

Phew! Just got through this whole thread, just let me pick my jaw up off the ground!!!

PBC, your taste and style is impeccable.... and we all know money does not buy style.

Amongst all of the beautiful things that you have, I think the thing that stands out for me is your warmth, and your obvious love and affection for your hubby. All the birkins in the world mean nothing if your don't have loving family and friends in your life

Thank you for sharing your pics and stories of your home, closet and family and friends with us (and your DH of course)


----------



## candy<3

wow PBC, what beautiful treasures you have!
i dropped in pf just before i was gonna sleep, and i found your thread, and read through the entire 33 pgs in one sitting!

time to sleep... but mad props to your great style and taste!!!!


----------



## forgreens

Omg! I'm really impressed by your super lovely closet, and super nice house! You have really great taste. (:


----------



## edsbgrl

PBC, just wanted to say that I haven't seen French country done as well as you've done it in your home.  Beautiful!


----------



## Katel

Oh my goodness *PBC*! 

I just zipped through the last 2/3 of this thread - I had no idea it had kept growing into such beauty!! Thank you for sharing - it's a lovely inspiration - (I adore your bathroom)!

I would like you to please go hug your DH for me and tell him he's a wonderful, *very smart* man! 

More please!?!?!?!?


----------



## Bride2B

You are truly a fashion & decor inspiration


----------



## Roxana

Your closet is a bit like Oprah's! And really like I would want mine to be. Thanks so much for sharing so much of your pretty house. I'll defenitely keep some things in mind when I start building my dream house in the near future ... 
 For your classy taste!


----------



## loveaddict

hi pbc =)
i cant stop being amazed....by your taste, by your kind heart and your perfect manners. I am so super inspired with the chanel brooches that you wore with lots of style, i am going to hunt my 1st brooch because of u haha =) i never had one before...now i am going to dream and get 1 chanel ones =) thx u pbc really.. for everything!


----------



## cbscmills

I think I might have died and gone to a very pretty heaven!!  It just proves that art can be seen in any form...I truly love your glass front cabinet doors with the pops of color from your "art".  

Congrats on your lovely house and a great marriage.


----------



## simplymenotte

PBC... truly gorgeous.... and your hubby really loves you soooo much... 
I will die peacefully in the ocean of Hermes and Louis Vuitton just like yours


----------



## LeeMiller

Wow, I love the new pictures!  You're so good at styling your clothes!  You've also inspired me to work on my scrap book for decoration and good furniture shopping this weekend with my fiance!


----------



## snibor

Girlfriend, you are living our dreams.  Enjoy.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

SpoilMeRotten said:


> peanutbabycakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> fyi: my architect says my home is called French Normandy style....bc of the tower, which is seen in many of the farm homes back then in that area. i told him i wanted "cozy & romantic!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww cozy and romantic is the best! i love that style-- the tower sounds great and looks beautiful from the inside-- Any way you would consider posting some photos of the outside of the house? I know we would all love to see it! Especially after seeing that drawing!
Click to expand...

 
hi *spoilmerotten*!  (love ur name!! )  i don't want to post too many pics of the exterior of the house for security reasons, but i'll try to capture bits and pieces for you.  



BadgerGirl81 said:


> OMG. That is seriously the most amazing thing I've ever seen, PBC!!!!!!!!!!!! I am gobsmacked! That room is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


 
oh thank you *badgergirl*!  isn't gobsmack a candy?  or am i thinking of something else?!  LOL  that word is so cute & funny!  



divajess said:


> PBC, when I die, I hope my heaven is your closet!!! It is seriously breathtaking. You have so many gorgeous things that you take impeccable care of. I can't wait to have my own house someday (DH and I rent an adorable apartment) and have my very own dressing room...it's something I've always dreamed of!  You are an inspiration.


 
thank you *divajess* for that observation...i do try to take care of my things.  whether they are $$$ or not, i treat them all the same.    that is wonderful though, that you are able to have your own dressing room!  makes us all feel like a princess everyday while getting ready!  



topman said:


> AMAZING COLLECTION...what more can I say.


 
thank you *topman*!!!!  no need to say anymore...you made me :shame::shame: already.....



MsAmie said:


> I am beyond evnvious of your Hermes collection...heck I am envious of everything inside your home   I hope to someday have a closet like yours!!! I don't know if it is because I am Asian myself, and maybe this is none of my business and you don't have to answer...but I detect an Asianess in you, are you Chinese?


 
aaaaw, don't be envious!  you'll have a fabby collection with an even more amazing closet than mine one day too!  i just hope everyone can take bits of pieces of what they like about my closet and incorporate it into their dream closet one day too!  why not share my ideas, u know??!!  btw:  my DH is chinese.  i'm viet.  HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Beautykloset said:


> That's amazing.....WOWWW


 
thank you *beautykloset*....



Nectarine25 said:


> I have fallen in love..... with your house!
> 
> I have been gaping my mouth open at your thread for well over an hour and I'm speechless. Your house is so like my dream home. You have very similar taste to mine - French rustic country with touch of bling.
> 
> So fabulous, oh so fabulous. I aspire to become an interior designer, you'd so be successful if you'd make it a profession!


 
"french country with a touch of bling"...I LOVE THAT!!  thank you!  i wish you all the best with your future in interior designing!!  only prob for me doing that as a profession is that i would be buying things for my house all the time and not be able to concentrate on the clients!  haha  



ladybugfreckle said:


> Amazing! There is hope for my tiny closet yet!  I love your Kelly's and your pink prada


 
thanks *ladybug*!  did you see my *TINY* closet in the beginning of the thread??  that was really truly my closet for 7 years!  so don't give up hope!!!  



bern said:


> Phew! Just got through this whole thread, just let me pick my jaw up off the ground!!!
> 
> PBC, your taste and style is impeccable.... and we all know money does not buy style.
> 
> Amongst all of the beautiful things that you have, I think the thing that stands out for me is your warmth, and your obvious love and affection for your hubby. All the birkins in the world mean nothing if your don't have loving family and friends in your life
> 
> Thank you for sharing your pics and stories of your home, closet and family and friends with us (and your DH of course)


 
that is sooooo sweet.    yes, all the birkins in the world mean NOTHING to me without love from those around me...esp my DH.  i would give up everything to be able to be a mother though.... 



candy<3 said:


> wow PBC, what beautiful treasures you have!
> i dropped in pf just before i was gonna sleep, and i found your thread, and read through the entire 33 pgs in one sitting!
> 
> time to sleep... but mad props to your great style and taste!!!!


 
OMGoooodness!!  you must have been super tired!!!  LOL  thanks for staying up so late!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

forgreens said:


> Omg! I'm really impressed by your super lovely closet, and super nice house! You have really great taste. (:


 
thank you!  it was 3 years in the making and i'm happy with the results as well!  



edsbgrl said:


> PBC, just wanted to say that I haven't seen French country done as well as you've done it in your home. Beautiful!


 
i'm so glad we have another french country fan!!!  yaaay!!!  



Katel said:


> Oh my goodness *PBC*!
> 
> I just zipped through the last 2/3 of this thread - I had no idea it had kept growing into such beauty!! Thank you for sharing - it's a lovely inspiration - (I adore your bathroom)!
> 
> I would like you to please go hug your DH for me and tell him he's a wonderful, *very smart* man!
> 
> More please!?!?!?!?


 
hi *katel*!!  i've hugged DH at least 10 times today already!  LOL!  he flew standby on the 5am flight this morning so that he could be home early to celebrate chinese new year with me.  he's a special guy indeed....thank you!  



Bride2B said:


> You are truly a fashion & decor inspiration


 
thanks *bride2be*!  did you get married yet??  wedding planning is another fascination of mine!!!  congrats!!



Roxana said:


> Your closet is a bit like Oprah's! And really like I would want mine to be. Thanks so much for sharing so much of your pretty house. I'll defenitely keep some things in mind when I start building my dream house in the near future ...
> For your classy taste!


 
LOL  i haven't seen oprah's yet!  where do i find these pics??!!  i wanna see!!!


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

peanutbabycakes said:


> hi *spoilmerotten*!  (love ur name!! )  i don't want to post too many pics of the exterior of the house for security reasons, but i'll try to capture bits and pieces for you.



aww thanks! I didn't even think about the security risks.... yikes... better be safe and not post any... especially since everyone knows about all those goodies in your closet!!! I probably wouldn't post the outside of my house online either... now that I really think about it I can't believe I would ask that! BUT... If you still take some I would still love to see- esp. the outside of the tower! You could always PM them to me!


----------



## Vienne

Chickie, that coffee table is a work of art.  Absolutely stunning.  I love the island in the kitchen and  the floors as well which i  of course have to ask, what are they?  Should we just call you Cinderella instead of PBC?!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

loveaddict said:


> hi pbc =)
> i cant stop being amazed....by your taste, by your kind heart and your perfect manners. I am so super inspired with the chanel brooches that you wore with lots of style, i am going to hunt my 1st brooch because of u haha =) i never had one before...now i am going to dream and get 1 chanel ones =) thx u pbc really.. for everything!


 
hi *loveaddict*!  thank you!  good luck on your brooche hunt!  they're addictive!  chanel has some really nice ones for the spring/summer line!  but chanel or not, any brooche will do!!  



cbscmills said:


> I think I might have died and gone to a very pretty heaven!! It just proves that art can be seen in any form...I truly love your glass front cabinet doors with the pops of color from your "art".
> 
> Congrats on your lovely house and a great marriage.


 
that's so interesting that you see it as "art"!  i'll think of that now whenever i'm in there!!  thanks!!!  i like that!  



simplymenotte said:


> PBC... truly gorgeous.... and your hubby really loves you soooo much...
> I will die peacefully in the ocean of Hermes and Louis Vuitton just like yours


 
LOL!!  i wish you lots of hermes and LV then!!!  



LeeMiller said:


> Wow, I love the new pictures! You're so good at styling your clothes! You've also inspired me to work on my scrap book for decoration and good furniture shopping this weekend with my fiance!


 
oh how fun!!!  i LOVE furniture shopping!!!  DH and i are going tomorrow!!!  HAVE FUN!!!



snibor said:


> Girlfriend, you are living our dreams. Enjoy.


 
LOL!  does your dream include a crazy controlling MIL?  if that's the case, can you dream about her moving away to my SIL's house instead??!!  LOL!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

SpoilMeRotten said:


> aww thanks! I didn't even think about the security risks.... yikes... better be safe and not post any... especially since everyone knows about all those goodies in your closet!!! I probably wouldn't post the outside of my house online either... now that I really think about it I can't believe I would ask that! BUT... If you still take some I would still love to see- esp. the outside of the tower! You could always PM them to me!


 
thanks for your understanding...i'll see what i can do though....



Vienne said:


> Chickie, that coffee table is a work of art. Absolutely stunning. I love the island in the kitchen and the floors as well which i of course have to ask, what are they? Should we just call you Cinderella instead of PBC?!


 
thanks!!!  the floors are handscraped hardwood....to give it that distressed look.  it's the latest thing!  initially we were going to go with the chain beaten look, but DH likes this better.  we would have had to hire an "artist" to beat up the hardwood literally with a chain prior to staining.


----------



## arm9047

Made it through all 34 pages!  Just wanted to be added to your list of fans  I'm pretty sure everything I could say has been said, but your closet and home are amazing and they seem to mirror your personality.  Thank you for letting us get a peek at heaven!  

Hehe makes me think of the song "ooh heaven is a place on earth!"


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here's my latest cheap buy.....i was at the mall this week and decided to stop by Forever 21.  i normally don't shop there (i feel so old when i'm in there! LOL), but i had time to kill.  on the clearance rack was a super cute lined jacket at a price that i couldn't resist....$21!!!! a total MUST HAVE!!  LOL  love the balloon sleeves too!    i paired it with some trouser style jeans & voila!


----------



## Liz_x3

That jacket is cute!  I've found some chic items at Forever 21 before and they were dirt cheap too!  The only thing I hate is that you have to dig.. and dig.. and dig some more LOL!


----------



## pazt

peanutbabycakes said:


> this is my DH's side of the bathroom.  next to his sink, i had the carpenters build a cabinet just so DH could display his Kiehl's skincare products!  LOL  the cabinet is painted & glazed in a sage green color and instead of glass inserts, i added chicken wire to give it that true french country look.  i love chicken wire so much, i have it added on several of our cabinets throughout the house!
> 
> View attachment 352444



N, this chicken wire look is brilliant! i swear, you are designing my next house - pls dont charge me some crazy fee! LOL


----------



## daisya

What a really cute jacket PBC! 

And those pics of the sink are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## priiin

PBC- I love the powder room, it's really creative and cute! My parents "lake" house is where we usually spend our summers and the bathroom walls are like yours. I love it, it's so pretty.  Amazing sink!


----------



## MsAmie

I'm Viet too  Oooh the powder bath is niceeee! I really like the sink, very unique, romatic with a sort of edginess to it. You have impecable taste, I think someone said this already but, if you were to become an interior designer, I think you would do really well!!


----------



## daphodill84

wow, beautiful


----------



## Tigerlily

Hi PBC!  I'm a bit shy and don't usually post but I have to tell you how much I love this thread.  I come back every morning to check it and enjoy with my morning Starbucks.  You come across as such a lovely, genuine person with a good heart - if the world was filled with more people like you it would be a happier place.  I love your home and of course all your beautiful clothes and bags.  My DH has just placed an order with Hermes for my first H bag - 32cm black box sellier Kelly PHW and to ease the long wait I am enjoying looking at yours and other TPFers H collections.  I wish you and your DH lots of luck with starting a family - you sound like you will make wonderful parents


----------



## Vienne

We have wide plank floors stained dark.  Unfortunately we got a puppy last May and he has ruined them!  I'll wait to refinish, but if some of the scratches can't be removed, maybe this could be an alternative.  What a great detail.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## guccisima

Wow, you look gorgeous in the jacket. I never thought that it was so cheap. Great find.


----------



## 33ep

wow - just wow...

also - who is this DH and does he have a brother!!!???!!!


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

I LOVE the sink, it's gorgeous! Great jacket too- I love cheap stuff that looks expensive!


----------



## Cates

peanutbabycakes said:


> this is the powder bath, one of my fave rooms in the house.  i bought a 3 drawer chest and had my carpenters cut a hole on top for the sink insert.  the sink is my fave part....it's a Link-a-Sink mother of pearl mosaic tiled bowl with a matching mother of pearl stopper (kinda like jewerly for the sink!).  i installed a Rohl polished nickel wall mount fixture....same as the master bath with the Swarovski crystals.  i also hired an artist to faux the walls....she used brown paper that she crumpled up and then glazed over it.  gives it a bit of dimension and texture.  the floor is the same as the dining room....3/4" French Quarter chiseled travertine in a hexagon shape.
> 
> View attachment 352469
> 
> 
> View attachment 352470
> 
> 
> View attachment 352471




*Sigh* Again, PBC...your taste is impeccable, you powder room is TDF .  A perfect fusion of old world and modern elegance.


----------



## SweetPurple

*Holy Mother of GOD!!! Now I know what HEAVEN looks like! Everything is beautiful ... you have an EXCEPTIONAL Collection!*


----------



## la miss

PBC, I just had to come back to this thread for a second look! Everything is just so pretty. Do you mind if I ask where you found your closet cabinets/display cases. I love how they look.


----------



## ivylouwho

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR! OMG! 
I feel dizzy............... :shame: I need to lie down!


----------



## LeeMiller

I love mother of pearl!  That sink is so lovely!!  I'm thinking of getting some inlaid furniture pieces, perhaps Syrian pieces. 

Forever 21 sometimes has really cute pieces.  The jacket that I get the most compliments on is from there, I laugh everytime I wear it!  I love mixing high and low too!  My favorite Forever 21 earrings match my Hermes Medor watch - they're too cute!


----------



## rowie1985

I've just looked through 35 pages and all I can say is WOW!!! All the bags, shoes, clothes etc are incredible and the house is beautiful! You have impeccable taste! Can't wait to see what new goodies you get... then I can live vicariously through you lol!!


----------



## alice87

Beautiful house, closet, kitchen, stairs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sueb1028

I love the powder room sink! So original! You have great design ideas!


----------



## terpey

Wow!  Everything's so beautiful.  Do you happen to know the dimensions of your closet?  We're starting the design process by meeting with architects and yours is a great size.


----------



## Style1995

_I Love it..I need a closet like that!!!_
_Im passing this photo on to my hubby! Then he wouldnt have to complain how I take up all the room....My bags would have there own place to rest at night! NOT with or near HIS STUFF!!_


----------



## misspsykosis

I don't know much (okay, anything) about Hermes, but you've got a beautiful collection and a fantastically designed showcase!


----------



## solitair

wow...im astonished!

u have the most amazing collection of bags i have ever seen , and believe me i've seen alot. but ur taste in jewllery and home decore is obviouse and cant be denied..all in all ur thread is really sophisticated (sp) !

i hope u wear ur bags and jewllery in the best of health, enjoy ur new home with great times and laughter , have the baby ur hoping for in the best of health and most importantly have a great life with ur husband full of love , romance and peace.



soli


----------



## Couture_Girl

hi pbc 8)

im back again 

i just wanted to come back to say that yur taste is amazing and i love yur bags


----------



## LVuittonLover

* @ the powder room and the sink detaling.  I love every inch of your home.  You and DH have exquisite taste. :kiss:*


----------



## Lynpink

Holy Moly!  I can just swim in your closet!!!!  Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## niasb

Oh my God! Holy, Holy, Holy Moley! 

This is the absolute BEST closet/kitchen/bathroom/foyer/breakfast nook/closet/purse collection/shoe collection I have ever seen posted anywhere. Beautiful!

Can't wait to see more! You are a definite inspiration and I plan to display my H's in the same way as soon as I redo my closet. Amazing!


----------



## slidegirlcass

peanutbabycakes said:


> sure!  here you go *mspiggy*......
> 
> *some pics of me wearing that big chanel brooche with different coats:*
> 
> View attachment 350395
> 
> View attachment 350396
> 
> View attachment 350397
> 
> 
> *with a dress as a belt:*
> 
> View attachment 350407
> 
> 
> *and here is my cousin wearing the same brooche to accent the waistline on her dress:*
> 
> View attachment 350409



Have you thought about pinning it in a non centered spot?  For instance on that wide black coat pinning it around the thigh level and sort of off to the side would be really cute.  I say this because I am addicted to blingy brooches and actually had one a few years ago that was roughly the same size as yours - it was actually designed as a wall hanging (!) - and I used to just stick it wherever I had a wrinkle or lint or something.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Liz_x3 said:


> That jacket is cute! I've found some chic items at Forever 21 before and they were dirt cheap too! The only thing I hate is that you have to dig.. and dig.. and dig some more LOL!


 
LOL!  i know what you mean.  i don't really mind the digging part, bc i consider myself a pro at it by now...i just have to be in the mood that's all!   



pazt said:


> N, this chicken wire look is brilliant! i swear, you are designing my next house - pls dont charge me some crazy fee! LOL


 
aaaw, how about letting me have one of your H crocs instead!  LOL!!!  



daisya said:


> What a really cute jacket PBC!
> 
> And those pics of the sink are absolutely gorgeous!!!


 
thank you sweetie!  i forgot to take a pic of the door leading into the powder room as well.  it's solid distressed wood with a crystal handle as well!


----------



## hellojelloo

i'm speechless.....
simply amazing..... i love everything about ur closet... and ur hubby is so nice to you....

i was wondering.... i know it's personal and you don't have to answer it.... but what's your occupation and your hubby's?
i'm just so curious.... =P


----------



## peanutbabycakes

priiin said:


> PBC- I love the powder room, it's really creative and cute! My parents "lake" house is where we usually spend our summers and the bathroom walls are like yours. I love it, it's so pretty.  Amazing sink!


 
a lake house?  wow, that sounds wonderful and so relaxing!  DH and i just got back from a wknd getaway nearby a lake and we actually talked about buying a property on the lake!  



MsAmie said:


> I'm Viet too  Oooh the powder bath is niceeee! I really like the sink, very unique, romatic with a sort of edginess to it. You have impecable taste, I think someone said this already but, if you were to become an interior designer, I think you would do really well!!


 
thank you *msamie*!    the powder bath has a shower stall in it as well, so it's actually a full bath.  



daphodill84 said:


> wow, beautiful


 


Tigerlily said:


> Hi PBC! I'm a bit shy and don't usually post but I have to tell you how much I love this thread. I come back every morning to check it and enjoy with my morning Starbucks. You come across as such a lovely, genuine person with a good heart - if the world was filled with more people like you it would be a happier place. I love your home and of course all your beautiful clothes and bags. My DH has just placed an order with Hermes for my first H bag - 32cm black box sellier Kelly PHW and to ease the long wait I am enjoying looking at yours and other TPFers H collections. I wish you and your DH lots of luck with starting a family - you sound like you will make wonderful parents


 
hello *tigerlilly*!  i'm so happy you posted in my thread!  thank you for your kind words...it was very touching.    congrats on your first H bag order!  your sweet DH picked a classic & i'm sure you will LOVE it!    i hope you recieve it real soon and don't forget to post it in the H forum!!  



Vienne said:


> We have wide plank floors stained dark. Unfortunately we got a puppy last May and he has ruined them! I'll wait to refinish, but if some of the scratches can't be removed, maybe this could be an alternative. What a great detail. Thanks for sharing.


 
hi *vienne*.  i have 2 dogs and their scratch marks blend right in!  it adds to the distress look i guess!  hehe


----------



## peanutbabycakes

guccisima said:


> Wow, you look gorgeous in the jacket. I never thought that it was so cheap. Great find.


 
hi there *guccisima*!  *waving*  thanks dear!  i couldn't believe it was that cheap either!!  and it's actually well made...fully lined!  



33ep said:


> wow - just wow...
> 
> also - who is this DH and does he have a brother!!!???!!!


 
LOL  DH is the only son.  i sometimes wish he had a brother though.....another nice guy like him in this world doesn't hurt....



SpoilMeRotten said:


> I LOVE the sink, it's gorgeous! Great jacket too- I love cheap stuff that looks expensive!


 
me toooooo!!!   



Cates said:


> *Sigh* Again, PBC...your taste is impeccable, you powder room is TDF . A perfect fusion of old world and modern elegance.


 
aaaw, that's such a great description!  love it!  thanks!



SweetPurple said:


> *Holy Mother of GOD!!! Now I know what HEAVEN looks like! Everything is beautiful ... you have an EXCEPTIONAL Collection!*


 
LOL!  you're so funny.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

la miss said:


> PBC, I just had to come back to this thread for a second look! Everything is just so pretty. Do you mind if I ask where you found your closet cabinets/display cases. I love how they look.


 
the cabinets were built & painted on site by my carpenters & painters.  

framing:




primer & 1st coat paint:




blue paint:




with doors:






ivylouwho said:


> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR! OMG!
> I feel dizzy............... :shame: I need to lie down!


 
hehe...that's funny!  



LeeMiller said:


> I love mother of pearl! That sink is so lovely!! I'm thinking of getting some inlaid furniture pieces, perhaps Syrian pieces.
> 
> Forever 21 sometimes has really cute pieces. The jacket that I get the most compliments on is from there, I laugh everytime I wear it! I love mixing high and low too! My favorite Forever 21 earrings match my Hermes Medor watch - they're too cute!


 
i love to mix high and low end too!  i've posted before that i have tons of $20 dresses that i wear with my birkins or kellys!  



rowie1985 said:


> I've just looked through 35 pages and all I can say is WOW!!! All the bags, shoes, clothes etc are incredible and the house is beautiful! You have impeccable taste! Can't wait to see what new goodies you get... then I can live vicariously through you lol!!


 
thanks!  i just got a few more new goodies and will post them shortly....



alice87 said:


> Beautiful house, closet, kitchen, stairs. Thanks for sharing!


 
thanks *alice*!


----------



## ms piggy

Hey *PBC*, hope you had a fab Lunar New Year celebration!


----------



## priiin

peanutbabycakes said:


> a lake house?  wow, that sounds wonderful and so relaxing!  DH and i just got back from a wknd getaway nearby a lake and we actually talked about buying a property on the lake!



It's not so much of a lake house, the house is on a hill right in front of the lake. The view is very beautiful and the houses are so gorgeous..the lake isn't so clean however.


----------



## la miss

peanutbabycakes said:


> the cabinets were built & painted on site by my carpenters & painters.
> 
> framing:
> 
> View attachment 354323
> 
> 
> primer & 1st coat paint:
> 
> View attachment 354324
> 
> 
> blue paint:
> 
> View attachment 354325
> 
> 
> with doors:
> 
> View attachment 354326



Wow thanks for taking the time to post such detailed pics! I'm going to ask our builder about doing something like this. It's gorgeous!


----------



## slidegirlcass

I had to add that I adore that apron front sink in the kitchen, we debating having one as well and then passed as BF didnt think it was very minimal and clean looking, which is our taste!


----------



## bbbochap

hi PBC, just went thru 37 pgs & i LOVE everything i have seen here!

i'm delighted to read that you are also a bargain hunter & love to mix her high/& low end around - we think very alike (only thing is that you get the upper hand as USA is a galore of bargains)

i remembered the pearl-like necklace that you got at a steal $$ awhile back - that was gorgeous & left a deep impression on me.

may i ask - what is the black dress hung on your closet door (as seen in your avatar) - the neckline looks very pretty - would love to know where it is from (& if its a bargain, tts even better, lol)

will be back for updates! :okay:


----------



## mpctorres

Very posh!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## missbarbieblond

Wow I am speechless!!  The coolest closet ever!


----------



## jancedtif

This is too cute PBC!


----------



## SuLi

bbbochap said:


> may i ask - what is the black dress hung on your closet door (as seen in your avatar) - the neckline looks very pretty - would love to know where it is from (& if its a bargain, tts even better, lol)


 
I can answer that for you...it's a Karta dress!

And, I just read through all the pages.... your house is amazing!  I know I'm the millionth person to say it, but it truly is.  You are living a truly charmed life!  I have a serious question...with such a fabulous closet, do you find yourself changing outfits throughout the day?   It's so mindblowing!

I was also wondering whether your DH knows about or reads this thread? If he does, I think you're secret stash might not be so "secret"...which makes him all the more awesome!

Thank you for sharing, and I enjoy your new house!


----------



## Roxana

peanutbabycakes said:


> LOL i haven't seen oprah's yet! where do i find these pics??!! i wanna see!!!


I'm not sure. I just saw this episode of her show once where Gail (her best friend) made a shoot in her house and showing all the viewers her clothing room. Because oprah supposedly never lets the camera in her house. It was GORGIOUS. But, so is yours!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sueb1028 said:


> I love the powder room sink! So original! You have great design ideas!


 
thanks *sueb*!!  i'm ready to build another house again!  LOL!



terpey said:


> Wow! Everything's so beautiful. Do you happen to know the dimensions of your closet? We're starting the design process by meeting with architects and yours is a great size.


 
hi *terpey*!  the dimensions of the closet are 14"x16".  i have builtins all the way around on all 4 sides.  



Style1995 said:


> _I Love it..I need a closet like that!!!_
> _Im passing this photo on to my hubby! Then he wouldnt have to complain how I take up all the room....My bags would have there own place to rest at night! NOT with or near HIS STUFF!!_


 
LOL!  what did your DH say?!!  i actually share the closet with my DH and it's bc we wanted it that way.  i haven't posted his side up yet, but his clothes are neatly organized by color.  i love men's clothing as much as i do women's...weird, i know.  i love buying clothes for my DH!!  



misspsykosis said:


> I don't know much (okay, anything) about Hermes, but you've got a beautiful collection and a fantastically designed showcase!


 
aaaw, thanks!!!  i hope to see you in the H subforum one day!!!  the H ladies in there are sweet & very helpful!  



solitair said:


> wow...im astonished!
> 
> u have the most amazing collection of bags i have ever seen , and believe me i've seen alot. but ur taste in jewllery and home decore is obviouse and cant be denied..all in all ur thread is really sophisticated (sp) !
> 
> i hope u wear ur bags and jewllery in the best of health, enjoy ur new home with great times and laughter , have the baby ur hoping for in the best of health and most importantly have a great life with ur husband full of love , romance and peace.
> soli


 
thank you so much *soli*!    happy early valentine's day!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Couture_Girl said:


> hi pbc 8)
> 
> im back again
> 
> i just wanted to come back to say that yur taste is amazing and i love yur bags


 
i again *couture girl*!!!!  you're so sweet!  i'm about to post some more!!!  so come back!!!  



LVuittonLover said:


> * @ the powder room and the sink detaling. I love every inch of your home. You and DH have exquisite taste. :kiss:*


 
thanks *LV*!!!  DH _complains_ i have expensive taste!  but i remind him all the time "HELLO!! i save us a lot of money by bargain shopping though!!!"  LOL  



Lynpink said:


> Holy Moly! I can just swim in your closet!!!! Gorgeous collection!!


 
LOL!!  thanks *lyn*!!



niasb said:


> Oh my God! Holy, Holy, Holy Moley!
> 
> This is the absolute BEST closet/kitchen/bathroom/foyer/breakfast nook/closet/purse collection/shoe collection I have ever seen posted anywhere. Beautiful!
> 
> Can't wait to see more! You are a definite inspiration and I plan to display my H's in the same way as soon as I redo my closet. Amazing!


 
oh that is wonderful to hear!!!  congrats on the upcoming closet reno!!!  i'm sure it will be fabulous!!  you'll have to post pics too!!!!



slidegirlcass said:


> Have you thought about pinning it in a non centered spot? For instance on that wide black coat pinning it around the thigh level and sort of off to the side would be really cute. I say this because I am addicted to blingy brooches and actually had one a few years ago that was roughly the same size as yours - it was actually designed as a wall hanging (!) - and I used to just stick it wherever I had a wrinkle or lint or something.


 
thanks for the suggestion *slidegirlcass*!!!  i have pinned it in other locations, but don't have pics of that.  it's a pretty big & heavy brooche, so it usually looks better anchored in the center of a coat or dress than anywhere else on me.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

bbbochap said:


> hi PBC, just went thru 37 pgs & i LOVE everything i have seen here!
> 
> i'm delighted to read that you are also a bargain hunter & love to mix her high/& low end around - we think very alike (only thing is that you get the upper hand as USA is a galore of bargains)
> 
> i remembered the pearl-like necklace that you got at a steal $$ awhile back - that was gorgeous & left a deep impression on me.
> 
> may i ask - what is the black dress hung on your closet door (as seen in your avatar) - the neckline looks very pretty - would love to know where it is from (& if its a bargain, tts even better, lol)
> 
> will be back for updates!


 
the dress is by Karta. i saw it in a fashion mag last summer and had to hunt it down! unfortunately, it was not one of those $20 bargains! LOL it's ok....makes me feel better to be able to splurge without the guilt knowing that i've "saved" $$$ on other things!!! 



mpctorres said:


> Very posh! Thank you for sharing.


 
thanks!! i like that word...POSH! 



missbarbieblond said:


> Wow I am speechless!! The coolest closet ever!


 
thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



jancedtif said:


> This is too cute PBC!


 
cute and CHEAPPPPPPP!!!! best combination!! LOL!!! sshhhh.....no one has to know but us! 



SuLi said:


> I can answer that for you...it's a Karta dress!
> 
> And, I just read through all the pages.... your house is amazing! I know I'm the millionth person to say it, but it truly is. You are living a truly charmed life! I have a serious question...with such a fabulous closet, do you find yourself changing outfits throughout the day?  It's so mindblowing!
> 
> I was also wondering whether your DH knows about or reads this thread? If he does, I think you're secret stash might not be so "secret"...which makes him all the more awesome!
> 
> Thank you for sharing, and I enjoy your new house!


 
FUNNNNNY!!!! thanks *suli*! i only wear one outfit/day!  it's tiring trying on clothes!!! (i hate to try on clothes at the store!!!) a lot of my things actually have not been worn. i have a slight addiction with bargain shopping, so i buy or i will regret. i don't know why i feel this way!!  i like to just look at my clothes sometimes and remember where and when and how much i bought it for. i'm weird, i know..... certain dresses or tops look better on the hanger than on me....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ms piggy said:


> Hey *PBC*, hope you had a fab Lunar New Year celebration!


 
HAPPY LUNAR NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO *MS PIGGY*!!!  year of the rat!!!!  now why couldn't they call it a mouse?!  why a rat??!!  



priiin said:


> It's not so much of a lake house, the house is on a hill right in front of the lake. The view is very beautiful and the houses are so gorgeous..the lake isn't so clean however.


 
oh that's sounds so nice!  clean lake or not, the view must be breathtaking!!  



la miss said:


> Wow thanks for taking the time to post such detailed pics! I'm going to ask our builder about doing something like this. It's gorgeous!


 
make sure you tell your builder you want your builtins to fully encase your clothes/hangers.  this way, your clothes won't stick out and you can add doors if you want to. 



slidegirlcass said:


> I had to add that I adore that apron front sink in the kitchen, we debating having one as well and then passed as BF didnt think it was very minimal and clean looking, which is our taste!


 
i've seen in mags where they have stainless steel apron front sinks for that minimal look as well.  something to still consider??


----------



## peanutbabycakes

SuLi said:


> I was also wondering whether your DH knows about or reads this thread? If he does, I think you're secret stash might not be so "secret"...which makes him all the more awesome!


 
oh he doesn't read PF...all he knows is there's a lady in the hermes subforum who refers to him as "mr. hotcakes" and he gets all excited about that!  LOL  i would NEVER allow him to read any of my threads though!  nor does he really care to cause he'd rather surf for cars or watches online!  :okay:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

peanutbabycakes said:


> hi *terpey*! the dimensions of the closet are 14"x16". i have builtins all the way around on all 4 sides.


 
ooops!  i meant 14' x 16'...not inches!  haha


----------



## priiin

PBC- The view is pretty beautiful.  If you are ever around Camas, WA let me know and I might be able to go up and you can see for yourself.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

went to pick up my new shoes today at the mall....7 pairs!!   




*1.  miu miu*




*2.  miu miu*




*3.  miu miu*




*4.  YSL (love the wooden heel!)*


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*more.........*

*5.  kate spade*

*

*

*6.  louboutin*




*7.  rampage ($20!!!  love the big BLING BLING!!)*




*i also found a FUN top for $16!!*


----------



## priiin

Wow great buys! Only $16!! 
I love all the shoes, especially the Louboutins.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hellojelloo said:


> i'm speechless.....
> simply amazing..... i love everything about ur closet... and ur hubby is so nice to you....
> 
> i was wondering.... i know it's personal and you don't have to answer it.... but what's your occupation and your hubby's?
> i'm just so curious.... =P


 
yea, i guess my DH can be pretty nice....when he doesn't object to my spending that is!  LOL  

DH is in the IT business.  i'm in real estate.


----------



## ilovemylife

*And of course you beautiful H collection!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing so many beautiful things with us!!! *


----------



## icechampagne

Wow I'm in love with basically everything!!!!  
Your home is amazing! & the fact that its 'french castle style' makes me like it even more  I LOOOVVEE the kitchen & staircase & of course your closet..
I've always dreamed of designing my own home someday (I love interior design but not as a career) but I'm still 17 so I still got a long way to go..hahah. you're such an inspiration!!
and so cool your were from Toronto heheh.


----------



## xi_captain

Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos PBC. I love, love, love that sink!!! It is amazing...heck, everything in your thread is amazing. You just ooze class and style  I get excited when I visit your thread and see more pictures.

Gorgeous shoes btw!!! 7 pairs in one trip...WOW!!!


----------



## aa12

wow i love all the shoes you just got especially those louboutins!!!! I also love that top !!!! congrats!


----------



## sunnibunni

hmm speaking of putting brooches in strange places and cute shoes...a friend of mine bought these gorgeous kate spade flats with huge bling on the toe and i thought that she had bought 2 brooches and pinned it to the tip and i thought it was such a great idea! one day i'll buy a cheap pair of flats and pin some cheap blingy brooches to it. it'll give it a more high end look no?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sunnibunni said:


> hmm speaking of putting brooches in strange places and cute shoes...a friend of mine bought these gorgeous kate spade flats with huge bling on the toe and i thought that she had bought 2 brooches and pinned it to the tip and i thought it was such a great idea! one day i'll buy a cheap pair of flats and pin some cheap blingy brooches to it. it'll give it a more high end look no?


 
great idea *sunni*!  i've actually done that to my high heels!  they actually sell these rhinestone clip ons that are made for shoes, but they're not as nice IMO.  the ones i've seen in shoe stores are kinda cheapy looking.  i like to get the real brooches!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

icechampagne said:


> Wow I'm in love with basically everything!!!!
> Your home is amazing! & the fact that its 'french castle style' makes me like it even more  I LOOOVVEE the kitchen & staircase & of course your closet..
> I've always dreamed of designing my own home someday (I love interior design but not as a career) but I'm still 17 so I still got a long way to go..hahah. you're such an inspiration!!
> and so cool your were from Toronto heheh.


 
hello *icechampagne*!  17?  wow so young!!  enjoy your age while you can!!  that was like almost 2 decades ago for me!!  you are so much more mature than i was at that age....you're thinking of designing your own home already.  that is wonderful!  hold onto that dream my dear!!  i only had dreams of New Kids on the Block at your age!  :shame:  i'm so embarrassed......(you might not even know who they are!  LOL)  

btw:  i'm originally from the midwest, but traveled to toronto quite often as it was only 2.5 hrs away.  DH and i eventually lived there (mississauga) for about 1.5 yrs.  we miss the chinese markham area and think about the good food we ate there all the time!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

priiin said:


> Wow great buys! Only $16!!
> I love all the shoes, especially the Louboutins.


 


xi_captain said:


> Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos PBC. I love, love, love that sink!!! It is amazing...heck, everything in your thread is amazing. You just ooze class and style  I get excited when I visit your thread and see more pictures.
> 
> Gorgeous shoes btw!!! 7 pairs in one trip...WOW!!!


 


aa12 said:


> wow i love all the shoes you just got especially those louboutins!!!! I also love that top !!!! congrats!


 
thank you *priin, xicaptain, aa12*!!!  i probably would not have bought those shoes had they not been ridiculously marked down.  for example, the louboutins were only $185 and all the miu miu's were around $150 max.   

*ILOVEMYLIFE:*   you're such a doll as always!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

pbc your closet is beyond fabulous  and its contents are absolutely amazing. I love your home as well. Best wishes to you and your DH in the new year . I hope your closet is always filled with wonderful things


----------



## peach6

amazing closet!!


----------



## blushingbaby

o...m....g

that is an amazing closet!!


----------



## babyskyblue

love the shoes you bought, PBC!  Are you running out of spaces for shoes yet?


----------



## Luccibag

When I die, Im coming back as PEANUTBUTTERCAKES!  

Seriously, I enjoyed your posts, not only visually, but your stories too.  Thanks so much for the eye candy and congrats on your treasures!  Especially that darling husband!


----------



## lilflobowl

Good Lord! That... is... one heckuva walk-in wardrobe!


----------



## noon

wow I love your closet. Its great inspiration because at the moment Im thinking of converting a spare room into a walk in.
Love your outfits, shoes and bags!!


----------



## Baby Boo

i love those CL!!! i want a pair!!


----------



## SWlife

I'm so in awe- this is fabulous!


----------



## ms piggy

7 pairs of shoes at one go, sounds like what I would do too. So far the max at any one go for me was 4 pairs but I once did 10 pairs in a week before. I guess we have more than the love of shopping (for shoes, dresses, tops), H, bling bling etc in common, I was into NKOTB too! And seems like we are about the same age (from your mentioned of 20 years ago to one of the posters) and have the same wish for now (baby). Too bad I am half way across the world, it would be fun to hang out together!


----------



## pazt

peanutbabycakes said:


> went to pick up my new shoes today at the mall....7 pairs!!
> 
> View attachment 356022
> 
> 
> *1.  miu miu*
> 
> View attachment 355967
> 
> 
> *2.  miu miu*
> 
> View attachment 355968
> 
> 
> *3.  miu miu*
> 
> View attachment 355969
> 
> 
> *4.  YSL (love the wooden heel!)*
> 
> View attachment 355970




OOOHHHHH, i love all your great buys! i ended up going the ff day you guys did and thankfully i ended getting at least 3 pairs. i thought you and moviegirl wiped out the store! LOL

p.s. i'm in love with your powder room sink! btw, you need to tell me your vendors.


----------



## BagsOnly

Hi PBC,

Your castle (not home) is crazy- and absolutely stunning.... And as for your bag n shoe collection~~~~ @.@ EYE DROPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing with us- 

Please keep posting


----------



## Bubach

I'm literally speechless!  I thought that closets like this exist only in movies... and fairy-tales. And everything is so well organized!


----------



## Mree43

PBC-Your house is GORGEOUS!! I was just blown away. I love it, i love everything. You have so much and you are so thankful for everything you have and you are still a sweet person. There are not that many people in the world today that are like you. Your kindness speaks so much.  I know that one (or two or three) thing that is missing from your life but I truly believe that one day you will have them. It's just taking longer than expected, soon you will have little gorgeous peanutbabycakes and little hottie peanutbabycakes jr. 
PS-I love NKOTB too!!! Esp. Jordan.


----------



## kuppusamy

PBC your powder room is to die for! I am redoing my bathrooms this summer and have been looking for the chest style sinks. I never thought about buying a chest and altering it! I LOVE IT! You've given my inspiration!!

Seems like we're the same age. I too LOVED NKOTB...esp. Joey. Did you hear they're reuniting, lol!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

harlem_cutie said:


> pbc your closet is beyond fabulous  and its contents are absolutely amazing. I love your home as well. Best wishes to you and your DH in the new year . I hope your closet is always filled with wonderful things


 
thank you so much for your sweet thoughts!  i wish you all the best for the new year as well!!  



peach6 said:


> amazing closet!!


 
thanks *peach*!!  



blushingbaby said:


> o...m....g
> 
> that is an amazing closet!!


 
LOL!  thanks *blushingbaby*!!  



babyskyblue said:


> love the shoes you bought, PBC! Are you running out of spaces for shoes yet?


 
OMG, yes!!!  i have no more room for the new shoes!  what to do?!  



Luccibag said:


> When I die, Im coming back as PEANUTBUTTERCAKES!
> 
> Seriously, I enjoyed your posts, not only visually, but your stories too. Thanks so much for the eye candy and congrats on your treasures! Especially that darling husband!


 
LOL!!!!   that sounds yummy!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

lilflobowl said:


> Good Lord! That... is... one heckuva walk-in wardrobe!


 
haha!    i had to do a double take on that word "heckuva" before i understood what it was....  HAHAHA  



noon said:


> wow I love your closet. Its great inspiration because at the moment Im thinking of converting a spare room into a walk in.
> Love your outfits, shoes and bags!!


 
oh that's always exciting to hear!  someone converting a spare room into a closet....it's like starting with a blank canvas!  HOW FUN!!!  i hope you have tons of ideas!!!



Baby Boo said:


> i love those CL!!! i want a pair!!


 
yea...i couldn't believe how cheap they were for CLs!  



gacats said:


> I'm so in awe- this is fabulous!


 
thanks *gacats*!!  



ms piggy said:


> 7 pairs of shoes at one go, sounds like what I would do too. So far the max at any one go for me was 4 pairs but I once did 10 pairs in a week before. I guess we have more than the love of shopping (for shoes, dresses, tops), H, bling bling etc in common, I was into NKOTB too! And seems like we are about the same age (from your mentioned of 20 years ago to one of the posters) and have the same wish for now (baby). Too bad I am half way across the world, it would be fun to hang out together!


 
wow 10 prs a wk is awesome too!!  i actually purchased 3 other prs the week before!  so i'm also at 10 prs!  funny!!!!  we DO have lots in common don't we??!!  NKOTB!!!???  that's hilarious!!  i was obssessed with them!  :shame:  oh how i would LOVE to meet you one day!!!  fingers crossed on our one very special wish....lots of baby dust to you *mspiggy*!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

pazt said:


> OOOHHHHH, i love all your great buys! i ended up going the ff day you guys did and thankfully i ended getting at least 3 pairs. i thought you and moviegirl wiped out the store! LOL
> 
> p.s. i'm in love with your powder room sink! btw, you need to tell me your vendors.


 
hi mama *pazt*!! u can add one more pair to ur list, bc i still have to give u ur bday present! LOL i'll email u the names of the vendors! 



BagsOnly said:


> Hi PBC,
> 
> Your castle (not home) is crazy- and absolutely stunning.... And as for your bag n shoe collection~~~~ @.@ EYE DROPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us-
> 
> Please keep posting


 
thanks *bagsonly*!!!!!!! in my imaginary world, i suppose it is my castle! LOL 



Bubach said:


> I'm literally speechless!  I thought that closets like this exist only in movies... and fairy-tales. And everything is so well organized!


 
aaaw, thanks *bubach*! i'm sure in movies it's better stocked than mine! 



Mree43 said:


> PBC-Your house is GORGEOUS!! I was just blown away. I love it, i love everything. You have so much and you are so thankful for everything you have and you are still a sweet person. There are not that many people in the world today that are like you. Your kindness speaks so much. I know that one (or two or three) thing that is missing from your life but I truly believe that one day you will have them. It's just taking longer than expected, soon you will have little gorgeous peanutbabycakes and little hottie peanutbabycakes jr.
> PS-I love NKOTB too!!! Esp. Jordan.


 
hi *mree*!!!!!!!  thank you! 2 at once would be perfect for now! hehe DH and i are babysitting our 2 yr old twin nieces this wknd while the parents are away. DH is soooo looking forward to it & has plans on taking them to the zoo already!!! i had to remind DH he'll need to do diaper duties as well!  

oh and NKOTB........ my fave songs "hangin tough", "step by step", "please don't go girl", "didn't i blow your mind".....freaking hilarious!!!!!!!! 



kuppusamy said:


> PBC your powder room is to die for! I am redoing my bathrooms this summer and have been looking for the chest style sinks. I never thought about buying a chest and altering it! I LOVE IT! You've given my inspiration!!
> 
> Seems like we're the same age. I too LOVED NKOTB...esp. Joey. Did you hear they're reuniting, lol!


 
hi *kuppusamy*!! just make sure the depth of the cabinet is enough for the sink bowl. we had the hardest time finding one for our sink. i guess it was an odd size. ur carpenter can even pull out the drawers and cut around the pipes so that u can still utilize the drawers! 

oh and i was sooooooooooooooo in love with joey mcintyre!!!! i wanted marry him!!! i used to play "please don't go girl" on REPEAT!!!!! LOL


----------



## pink_piggy

gosh,, all your collections!!! never seen anything that stunning before.. how much money have you spent on all those??? what are you doing for a living? goshh, you really are my idol!


----------



## chealynn

wow is all i can say PBC! the most important thing that you show throughout this thread is that when you've found true love everything else falls into place!   i can only hope that me and my BF will have everything you and your amazing DH have!  


i can't wait to see everything once it's decorated! it's going to look even more beautiful!!


----------



## pazt

PBC - i dont know, if im going to be a guest in your house, i'll use every freakin' bathroon there is! they are heaven!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LOL *pazt*!  we have a total of 5.5 baths in the house, so i've got 1.5 more baths to show!!


----------



## suzie w

ohhhh- its all very lovely-- very uuuu!

hey- whats the sqare foot of ur pls pls and two story? correct?
and another question.... are there basements in texas? :s
remember in canada- we have basements.... they r not included in sq footage of the house specs, but we do have them.... quite surprising when i first saw one.... i was like..." eeewwwww...."

but , alas- they work and make a whole lot of space!:okay:

so lovely! and shoes!!! holy cow! i didnt see anymore space for them shoes girl! do u have a hidden closet.....


----------



## LVuittonLover

peanutbabycakes said:


> *i also found a FUN top for $16!!*
> 
> View attachment 355984


 
*Cute top! *


----------



## icechampagne

peanutbabycakes said:


> hello *icechampagne*! 17? wow so young!! enjoy your age while you can!! that was like almost 2 decades ago for me!! you are so much more mature than i was at that age....you're thinking of designing your own home already. that is wonderful! hold onto that dream my dear!! i only had dreams of New Kids on the Block at your age! :shame: i'm so embarrassed......(you might not even know who they are! LOL)
> 
> btw: i'm originally from the midwest, but traveled to toronto quite often as it was only 2.5 hrs away. DH and i eventually lived there (mississauga) for about 1.5 yrs. we miss the chinese markham area and think about the good food we ate there all the time!


 
heheh thanks! Whenever we drive by those gorgeous houses downtown I would dream about designing my future home in those styles  like the castle-looking types beside Casa Loma 
I've heard of New Kids on the Block but can't say I know much about them lol.

ooh I'm pretty close to Markham actually (I'm in Thornhill/Richmond Hill)


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

Yay more photos! 

I love checking this thread, it keeps getting better and better! Those bathrooms look great! Love the front door too, I've only ever seen that "speak easy" opening in the movies... it does look like something you would see in castle, how cool is that!

I am hoping you'll post more pics of the theater when it's done, it looks awesome so far! I can't wait to design my own house one day too! Thanks for sharing all the great ideas


----------



## newmom

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful home and collections and such an inspiration!!

My one question: who does the cleaning to keep everything so impeccable ?


----------



## HaydenM

PBC... you've inspired me to keep going on with my home renovations! Every detail looks beautiful. 

Just curious.. since this is your  enchanted French castle... did u give ur MIL the dungeon? whahahaha JK~!!!

I want to see more photos!


----------



## rainrowan

HaydenM said:


> Just curious.. since this is your enchanted French castle... did u give ur MIL the dungeon? whahahaha JK~!!!


 
LOL!!! oh my... but that was clever.

This has been the most beautifully cohesive home I have ever had studied. 

PBC, you need to to turn all your pics/info into one of those self-published books, so we can order it and drool over your talent for interior design. 

Wish I could start from scratch myself, I have a home that is very "English Country Clutter" -- looks like there are 15 generations of mixed furnishings crammed into the house... it took years to get to that point, don't think there is any return LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

HaydenM said:


> PBC... you've inspired me to keep going on with my home renovations! Every detail looks beautiful.
> 
> Just curious.. since this is your enchanted French castle... did u give ur MIL the dungeon? whahahaha JK~!!
> 
> I want to see more photos!


 
LOL!  don't i wish there was a dungeon for MIL!  but i'm a "good"  DIL ...i thoughtfully designed a suite just for her and guess what....she decided during construction she wanted another room instead and demanded changes be done!    hardwood floors, CHECK! tub shower instead of stall, CHECK!  her own private hallway, CHECK!  separate vanity area, CHECK!  enlarge the closet, CHECK!  i was soooo mad!  and the best part is....not only did she get to change rooms, she still claims her original room as hers!     does the attic count as a dungeon??!  LOL


----------



## candy2100

PBC, everything is beautiful!  It is fun to read your posts- I wish you lived closer to me so we could hang out! Best of luck with everything.

...and, who DOES do the cleaning???  I hope you aren't taking the castle motif too far and making yourself Cinderella.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

candy2100 said:


> PBC, everything is beautiful! It is fun to read your posts- I wish you lived closer to me so we could hang out! Best of luck with everything.
> 
> ...and, who DOES do the cleaning??? I hope you aren't taking the castle motif too far and making yourself Cinderella.


 
LOL!  you guys won't believe this, but DH does ALL the cleaning!    not kidding either!  he says it's therapeutic & relaxing...whatever that means!    he refuses to hire a maid too cause he thinks he can do a better job.  i don't even bother cleaning anymore cause he will redo what i did!  he says i do it _WRONG_?!!!    also, he doesn't want me to breathe in toxic fumes from the cleaning solutions!  soooo......whatever makes him happy........


----------



## birkingal

NKOTB!! I haven't thought of them since high school and that's close to 20 years ago!! *PBC & Ms Piggy *, we're definitely showing our age just talking about them.

*PBC*, your DH sounds like my mom. She loves to clean. She thinks nothing of hopping off the plane after a long exhausting flight and clean till 3am. Oh, and no maids or cleaners either because no one does a better job than her


----------



## mrsbaglady

I have been coming back again and again, lurking in the background. The amount of love and effort you poured into your home really shows. The guest bathroom and home theatre room are just WOW. Can I please get an invitation to come and stay as a guest, pretty pleeease?

Good luck to you too in your family planning. Did I mention I have a pair of twins? I practically have no life in the 1st few years of their lives and I was like a cow as I had either one of them at my breast almost at any one time till they started on solid food! It was really hard work but I love them to bits. Sending tons of twin baby dust your way.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

What a dream!!! Theres no such thing as a boring day when you can just look through those closets....


----------



## Mree43

PBC-GORGEOUS!! I really don't have anything else to say that hasn't already been said. Your home is just STUNNING!! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!! That is fantastic that your husband does all the cleaning. It must be funny watching Mr. Hotcakes clean the house. Have fun watching your nieces. They must be so cute!!! I really enjoyed having a twin sister when I was little. Always someone to play with. I always love seeing two of everything. Actually, even know we mainly have two of everything. We still haven't grown up.


----------



## pluiee

wow i just went through all 41 pages and this thread just keeps getting better!! you have so many amazing goodies (especially H), a beautiful house but most importantly, a WONDERFUL DH!!!


----------



## notvalidchoice

your entire house is stunning I'm very envious. congratulations you've done a wonderful job you should be very proud of your self.


----------



## biru

I think I just died out of jealousy...
Your closet is TDF!!!! That's def my dream closet......


----------



## ilovemylife

peanutbabycakes said:


> LOL!  you guys won't believe this, but DH does ALL the cleaning!    not kidding either!  he says it's therapeutic & relaxing...whatever that means!    he refuses to hire a maid too cause he thinks he can do a better job.  i don't even bother cleaning anymore cause he will redo what i did!  he says i do it _WRONG_?!!!    also, he doesn't want me to breathe in toxic fumes from the cleaning solutions!  soooo......whatever makes him happy........



That's so lovely.... Your Dh is not only good looking, generous, love his wife to death but also a super clean guy as well!!!!! BRAVO PBC!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!!!  you're all too kind!  

*HAPPY SWEET VALENTINE'S TO EVERYONE!!*

*ilovemylife:*  you can be a guest at my house ANYTIME!!!  just make sure to bring all your gorgy croc H bags when you come visit!  LOL  as for DH, i think he was a housekeeper in his past life!


----------



## azure418

Your home is an absolute dream.  I hope I can have a home as lovely as yours one day.  Heck, if I could have your closet alone I'd be in heaven 

 Oh, and happy valentine's!


----------



## indi3r4

OMG!! 
i just finished all 42 pages.. and all i can say is i love everything!! gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous..!!


----------



## momoboy

awwww... you and DH is such a lovely and sweet couple.... reading the stories make me feel warm inside...

thanks for taking the time to share the wonderful pictures of your bags and house with us!

happy valentine's day from a PF'er in Richmond Hill....


----------



## Kellybag

*Happy Valentines Day to you PBC & to your handsome "housekeeper" husband!*


----------



## Liberté

I love to hear about your bargains! Great collection as well.


----------



## Pink Daisy

Oh ..... your dressing room is just super.......

I love the glass doors ..... Delightful!!!


----------



## ilovemylife

peanutbabycakes said:


> *ilovemylife:*  you can be a guest at my house ANYTIME!!!  just make sure to bring all your gorgy croc H bags when you come visit!  LOL  as for DH, *i think he was a housekeeper in his past life! *



You're so funny!! 
Thank you sweetie, I will bring my croc bags with me. When your DH see I have one, He will buy two more for you. Is that a good idea? 

*Happy Valentine's day sweetie. *


----------



## ms piggy

*PBC, Happy Valentine's Day to you and your Mr. "housekeeper" Hotcakes!!!*  

Lots of babydust to you!!


----------



## transcendent1

peanutbabycakes said:


> LOL as for DH, i think he was a housekeeper in his past life!


 
 This is why I love coming to this forum. The funny stories and wit are even more marvelous than the best croc H bags.

I'm late to your thread, PBC. I love how you treasure your belongings, and I love how you keep the memory of each piece alive with a story. As Liz Taylor says, "We are temporary custodians" of beautiful things, and you are such a wonderful owner.


----------



## uclaboi

WOW!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

I went throuh all 42 pages and wow... everything is done simply perfect!


----------



## jenhn

What a closet!  And an incredible collection of bags and shoes!


----------



## Couture_Girl

whoaa. nicee bags 8)

trying to convince my parents for my first chanel 8)
they still cant get over the fact that i spent over a 1000 dollars on my LV luggage. LOL


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## trés chic

I just browsed through all 43 pages of your wonderfull thread!
What a wonderfull closet! What a wonderfull person you are! What an amazing life you must live!
Me and my bf are staring to build a house in March, and as he will be designing it (he's an architect), I have been insisting on a walk-in closet for all my clothes, shoes and bags (my collection is growing exponentially). 

In the end, I got him to draw a big closet for me, as the walk in would have taken too much space from the new house. He promised that if/when we move to the next house he will draw in the future, I will get my walk-in closet, yay 

Oh, I almost forgot to thank you for sharing all the nice stories relating to your purchases. PBC, have a great spring and enjoy all the goodies you have!


----------



## doubledouble

Just wanted to add my thanks to PBC for taking so much time to share her bags and experiences with us! Our bags really do allow us to construct a timeline of our lives, eh? Inspires me to do the same! That's what's so great about this forum - we understand that it's not about possessions, it's about what they mean for us! Look forward to more from you!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

thank you pbc for opening your home and life to us -- everything is spectacular.  but the thing i am most envious of -- more so than the big beautiful house and fancy bags -- is your wonderful DH and the love between you.  it is obvious that you adore and respect one another and that kind of love is priceless.


----------



## katybug1986

i just looked through all 43 pages straight! and wow, i am speechless. you have amazing taste. i love everything!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> *more.........*
> 
> *5.  kate spade*
> 
> *
> View attachment 355982
> *
> 
> *6.  louboutin*
> 
> View attachment 355983
> 
> 
> *7.  rampage ($20!!!  love the big BLING BLING!!)*
> 
> View attachment 355981
> 
> 
> *i also found a FUN top for $16!!*
> 
> View attachment 355984



LOVING the shoes PBC!!!  The top though, I have to say, takes the cake!!!  I cannot believe you got that for $16!!!!! You go girl!  You are my hero!


----------



## miss_white_lily

I´ve been sitting here for 3 hours, reading, watching...and going OHHH, AHHH hundreds of times. I haven´t read all the comments though, to be honest. I don´t know what i could possibly say, that hasn´t already been said. But this "tour" through your closet and house, is as closest to heaven that i´ve ever been! Thank you soooo much for charing all this, and doing it with at twist.


----------



## MIB

I confess i spend my entire Saturday night "in your closet". I absolutely love your narrative and presentation. Everyone has bags, but not everyone is able to present them in such a classy way!!! Two very enthusiastic thumbs up. The house is stunning, the closet is marvelous and you are one amazing lady!!! I appreciate the opportunity to "visit your house" It was a very lovely night indeed going through all 43 pages


----------



## danicky

_peanutbabycakes, wow what a dream life you have. It's 2am and I just finished going through the whole thread. I was absolutely glued, to the pictures and all your stories. You seem like such an amazing person.... Your DH is very lucky to have you. _
_Please let me know when you find more deals on Cl's. Lol, I am addicted to them._
_I will be back soon, now that you got me addicted, to being part of your life through pictures. _


----------



## bootilicious

Wow what a beautiful closet

Love everything inside your closet too!


----------



## margaritas

WOW I love your closet! So well designed and made! Plus the goodies!


----------



## tulip618

I couldn't believe my eyes!!!!!!!! woowoowoooww


----------



## keemz

wow! i think you're only a few years older than me. im 21, and i'm really enjoying your thread. i've been through the last 31 pages in the last hour! heheh i wish i'd have hermes bags too.

you are so blessed because you are a truly sweet and kind person.

btw, what is your nationality? if you don't mind. hehe


----------



## effinhaute

omgosh! I love everything!!!!! Everything is TDF! I am so curious as to what kind of car you and your DH drive around!!!!!!  would you mind posting pictures of them!? heheheehehe.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you so much everyone!!  i hope you all had a wonderful valentines!  i have some new purchases to post....will upload pics soon.  



keemz said:


> wow! i think you're only a few years older than me. im 21, and i'm really enjoying your thread. i've been through the last 31 pages in the last hour! heheh i wish i'd have hermes bags too.
> 
> you are so blessed because you are a truly sweet and kind person.
> 
> btw, what is your nationality? if you don't mind. hehe


 

LOL, i'm actually more than just a "few years" older than you!  i'll be 35 soon....but everyone says i look younger.  guess that's a good thing!    oh, and i'm vietnamese.


----------



## bindi0930

Love everything!!! Your closet is absolutly gorgeous.. I want you closet and everything in it too!...LOL... Can't wait to see the new goodies.


----------



## guccigal07

wonderful house! its very lovely! lets see MIL room !


----------



## LVuittonLover

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you so much everyone!! i hope you all had a wonderful valentines! *i have some new purchases to post....will upload pics soon.*


_**waits patiently**_


----------



## sunnibunni

anxiously awaiting.


----------



## flyhunee

This is my first post. I figured if it was good enough for me to read 44 pages in one sitting then it is deserves a comment! Thank you for letting us into your home. Your collection(s) are breathtaking! NKOTB??? Talk about blast from the past....I can only aspire to be like you!


----------



## la_ngoc

This is my first post on tFP. Everything in your house is TDF. I don't have anything in common with you except that I am Vietnamese also. .

Nice to see your house and fabulous collection.


----------



## HaydenM

yes! i vote to see MIL's room(s) too!


----------



## valeri

Oooh i can't wait to see your new purchases


----------



## hellobabie

PBC, your house and your closet are TDF ..
I keep check out all pictures of your house and closet from page 1 to now hheeh, just amazing !!!
Enjoy, and good luck with everything !!


----------



## EmmaN

Wow! You should seriously write a book about all your bags and their stories! I would buy it, that's for sure! It's so much fun reading about you and your glamorous life and closet Want more!!


----------



## guccisima

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you so much everyone!!  i hope you all had a wonderful valentines!  i have some new purchases to post....will upload pics soon.


I can`t wait to see the new pics. I´m sure i will love everything.


----------



## iluvapples123

your closet is like mariah carey's closet with class. wow. first rate.


----------



## Eulalia

I come back to this thread nearly every day to see if you have added more pictures. Can´t wait to see the new ones!


----------



## Kellybag

Any new Hermes goodies????


----------



## addictedtoJUICY

PBC.. i showed my mom your pictures & told her that you're vietnamese. i told her that when i grow up, i'll have a house like yours. she said i was "ng&#432;&#7901;i &#273;iên"


----------



## sugaa doll

i went through all the pages..everything is simply PERFECT!
i loved loooooooved loooved the mother of pearl sink!!!

where did u get it from??????
i need to have to have this in my new house
waitin to see more from ya


----------



## LouieLover56

peanutbabycakes said:


> this is the view from the kitchen into the breakfast room.  it still needs to be decorated that's why it looks so blah!  draperies are currently being made and all wall decor still needs to be hung.  through the large window in the breakfast room, we have a view to the pool and backyard.



I love the stone work peanut. Absolutely beautiful. Everything in your house is very crisp. I admire your taste alot.

Wonderful coffee table btw. I love the idea of trunks as coffee tables. That one looks perfecto in your home


----------



## LouieLover56

peanutbabycakes said:


> some of you have PMd and asked for full pics of the kitchen and not lil' peeks here and there that i've posted already!  LOL  so sorry.....i just haven't gotten a chance to clean up yet, therefore i can't take pics!  hehe  who wants to see someone's messy house!!?  anyways, i have a couple older pics of the kitchen prior to completion that i'll post instead.
> 
> the 2nd pic shows the fridge (two 36" subzeros), minus the panel doors that were still being painted and glazed at the time.  i designed it to look like a big armoire, so u can't tell that it's a fridge.



What an excellent Idea! For the longest time I have been looking to add a few touches our kitchen. I almost want to steal it, I really do hate to look at a big steel fridge. That is by far one of the best Ideas I have seen in years.  Thanks PBC


----------



## Member 46187

PBC you have the most beautiful home and collection! I would love to see your small leather goods sometime too..


----------



## Elle Candy

PBC, your home design is very lovely.  Thanks for sharing it with us.    You really should be an interior designer!! Do u mind to share what kind of curtain do u use to decorate your window?  I am in the process of decorating my home too.  I want to get some ideas from you.


----------



## Vividor

Very nice closet! So many wonderful bags!


----------



## LouieLover56

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you *priin, xicaptain, aa12*!!!  i probably would not have bought those shoes had they not been ridiculously marked down.  for example, the louboutins were only $185 and all the miu miu's were around $150 max.
> 
> *ILOVEMYLIFE:*   you're such a doll as always!!!



I really enjoy hearing about your deals PBC. I like the way you shop for deals as opposed to paying full price. It's a breath of fresh air to see someone really enjoy that "deal" as opposed to feeling bad for spending $800 on a pair of Louboutins. I absolutley love your "fresh" look to things. If real estate starts going downhill, I see interior design as something you would be great at.


----------



## paintednightsky

Wow this thread really side tracked me and is one of the longest threads I've gone through straight!  Once I started seeing all your beautiful pictures of your home, I couldn't stop!

So envious of you!   Where did you find your husband?  Sure is a catch!


----------



## daisya

I am back for more PBC! Your house is simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## suzie w

did u say more new stuff? !!!!! was DH fabulous again for v-day?


----------



## kashmira

This must be one of the best threads ever on this tPF! I have browsed through all pages and I love everything- from the interior design to the amazing bags and I also very much enjoyed reading the explanations! Thank you so much for sharing! 
I know that this is a forum mainly for bags, but I really appreciated the different picturess of your outfits and would, if possible, like to see more of that


----------



## Alva

Hi PCB

I was reading this thread by weeks, but today i decided to write you. I love love love your closet and your collection. Your shoes are amazing. I agree with you, there are beatiful shoes under $20. My 90% of shoes are under this price, and for this reason i can buy more and more jajaja.

Please post more pictures of your closet, outfits, shoes!!!! are lovely.

regards from Costa Rica!!!!!


----------



## piperlu

What an amazing closet you have.  I love all of your bags and shoes.  I would love to get locked in there for a weekend.  LOL


----------



## monkeedmafia

WOW PBC! youve got one heck of a closet! its beautiful , and its amazing how you can keep everything organized. if i had a closet like that, itd be like a plane crash in there.. im very bad at organizing 

and i cant believe you're almost 35??? omg youre skin is so beautiful, i thought you were still in you're 20s

hope to see more of your closet and your house, and thanks for posting this, its lovely


----------



## yingluo

You have such a great taste!!~  like your home theatre~


----------



## Munchkin0925

OMG, 46 pages! It took me like hours to go through those pages. It was times well spent. 

You have a very lovely home and closet filled with wonderful items. If you don't mind me asking...who is your builder? The builder did such an amazing job on your house and of course thanks to your design and style, it added so much elegance to the house.

Thank you for sharing pictures of your lovely house and closet. I can't wait to see more pictures of it.


----------



## coleigh

P, I love your thread.  It's quite amazing....


----------



## juu_b

if i ever was led blind folded into your closet. i would REALLY have believed i was in a boutique!


----------



## balihai88

The before to after transformation is amazing, I am speechless looking at your beautiful closet (that's not even the right word for it!) and all the lovely treasures inside. Thanks for letting us all dream a little bit with you!


----------



## sunnibunni

where have you gone? we're all still dying to see your new valentine's day goodies.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

where have you gone??? I absolutely adore everything about this thread from your bags, your closet, to the wonderful interior design and architecture of your house.  it has blown me away with its intricate details, espeically the mother of pearl sink.  i've seen nice houses but of all things, i never would have thought of that.  i really appreciate you sharing pictures of all your wonderful things with us. 
 you seem like a really nice gal, and good luck on your baby.  your stories are meaningful and you can remember every one of them perfectly it seems like.  those MIL stories never hurt either! =)


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I forget about this Bag Showcase thread and browsed over here for the first time in a long time today.   I have throughly enjoyed the peek into your fabulous closet and lovely home.  Like the others, I really enjoyed the personalized stories and memories behind every bag.  That makes them even more special.  I also loved the White Gucci Blondie flap bag that was thrown into the Hermes mix!  I collect those as well and the white is my fav!


----------



## Cates

Where have you been PBC?? 

 I hope you post more pics soon of your house and your Valentine's goodies...

we're waiting


----------



## My Purse Addiction

LOVE your closet and of course your collection. You have such beautiful pieces!


----------



## helpl!!! slush

amazing amazing amazing, I made it to about page 30 before i came back to see the rest

that mother of pearl sink is amazing you are a  


cant wait to see more!


----------



## toscaong

PBC : this thread is soooo fab !!! i'm getting inspirations from your closet !!! (i have decided that DD can sleep in the living room and i'm converting her nursery into a walk-in !!! - J/K, hubby wld NEVER allow that)
Thanks for allowing me to live vicariously thru you !!!


----------



## Rolex

Oh la la! darling you have one hell of a closet!! 
I've got nothing new to add...just that I'm saving some of your closet pictures for inspiration since me and my fiance are finally moving in to our own house...there is one spare room that I'm thinking of modeling as a closet...hopefully it would come out as nice as yours!
I've been eyeing your hermes bags but all that seems like a faaaar cry for me since the one retails for so much! but I would really love in investing in one in the near future I'm thinking about that bright orange birkin...it looks so classy on you and I do not think its too flashy at all! Hope I'd known you were selling it


----------



## pinkbags

OMG!!! i love everything you posted!!! it took forever to look through it all.  your house is gorgeouse! can you adopt me!? heehee
thanx for taking the time to post everything...


----------



## tomato4

omg omg omg... im in awe. i would absolutely die if my closet looked like that. id live in it. so jealous. its gorgeous.


----------



## guccisima

*PBC*, please come back and share your new goodies with us. We miss you!


----------



## sunnibunni

yea. it's been forever! i'm dying for a little Hermes in my life.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hi everyone!!  so sorry i've been MIA.....been quite busy & was out of town as well.  thank you so much for all your sweet posts.  will be back shortly to upoad some pics of new goodies....


----------



## guccisima

Good to hear from you. I`m really looking forward to see your new pics!


----------



## plum blossom

I must have been in outer space to have missed this thread altogether. 

 I'm only up to page 28. And gosh *PBC*, i love your closet, love your trunks (the one you designed, and the one you "brought home". Amazing amazing amazing pictures!!!!!!! I dun think there are enough exclamation points out there to stress my point.


----------



## immashoesaddict

first of all, PBC thank you soo much for sharing your "world" with us.
I spent 4 hours reading this whole thread now have a sore butt 
Gorgeous House + Bags + shoes :L: + everything else ...gave nose bleed hahaha ( i'm blaming you PBC  )

Please post pics of your valentine goodies


----------



## Cates

hooray, you're back 

We'll be waiting for you're new posts


----------



## miss_white_lily

We missed you!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

i showed your closet to the bf last night..and i get this from him :okay: ( so hopefully when we buy our house tehhe.You'r house will be my inspiration PBC


----------



## e_nmn_m

I would have posted earlier but I only just opened my eyes after sliding off my chair in a dead faint.

Love love love the closet.


----------



## .:MiSs_LV:.

Wowww, we have the same closet almost! :o. Love it. : )


----------



## Glamfoxx

I love your closet, your bags, jewelry, everything, it's all so amazing!  But you really hit the jackpot with your husband- where did you find a husband that does all the cleaning???


----------



## I Love RICE

w3zqw


----------



## luv4bags

WOW, you have exquisite taste!  I love everything.  You have one hell of a DH too.


----------



## babyskyblue

where are you PBC?  I (we) am dying to see the pictures of your recent purchase!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

oooops!  soory, said i would be back to post new pics but got kinda busy!  

have to be quick this time, but here are my latest hermes buys.....

i've had a fuschia croc band for a year on my H watch so i decided to change it to something diff...so orange it is!  




for vday, DH ordered me a diamond rolex watch in pink gold.  a sweet gesture indeed, but i just wanted simplicity for myself this year so i told him flowers were good enough.  sometimes....that's all i need, you know?    he still insists on getting me a watch though, so we'll see....

(ok ok!  i'll be reallly honest.....i'm eyeing a diamond patek!  LOL  )  

in the meantime, i wanted to do something special for DH instead for Vday, so it was his turn to get a lil' treat in that famous orange box:







*hermes' new men's chronograph watch!*


----------



## peanutbabycakes

DH was hesitant at first about the watch.  he thinks of himself as a watch connoiseur so to him, it's really 'jewelry watch" and not a _real watch_ from a _real watchmaker.  _i told him "WHATEVER look how nice it looks on you!"  :okay:  LOL!!!!  he had actually tried it on a couple months ago and secretly fell in love with it but would never admit to it!  

so anyways, he said it looked too much like his white face rolex daytona, blah blah blah....so i told him "HELLO get the black face"!   

well, he LOVES it now and has worn it everyday!!!!!!!!!!!  heheheehhe  silly guy!  

the black rubber strap with the H logo...




the side profile with the Hermes engraving....




the skeleton back....




with DH's rolex daytona....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my latest dress buy...DH and i were at Betsey Johnson boutique in vegas recently and DH thought this dress was too cute not to buy for me :




it actually matched perfectly with my tri color ostrich kelly and grey suede louboutins!


----------



## sunnibunni

they're all stunning watches. do you keep all the straps for your watch? or do you return the old one and switch it out for a new one at hermes?
the rolex and the hermes do look quite similar mainly because of the dials and the circles on the face. but they're definitely both keepers.


----------



## gucci lover

Beautiful.  I love your watch and your dress!!!  All your bling in the pic w/your dress is sooo nice.  What a lovely gift for your husband.  So nice!


----------



## mrs nordic

peanutbabycakes said:


> DH was hesitant at first about the watch. he thinks of himself as a watch connoiseur so to him, it's really 'jewelry watch" and not a _real watch_ from a _real watchmaker._


 
I know _exactly_ what you mean, my husband thinks like that too - "Hermes is not a watchmaker, Chanel is not a watchmaker..."
I finally got my husband to accept Cartier as a decent watchmaker *lol*, so he bought himself a watch from their collection...

Well, the one you are eyeing now is from a REAL watchmaker, right?


----------



## accio sacculus

OMG, PBC!  This is my first visit to your showcase and I went thru every page this morning!   What a stunning collection!  And your closet is JUST TDF!!!    My hubby and I just purchased a new home - it's being built and due to be completed in 2010...but now I'm scheming on how to convince hubby to allow me to build a closet like yours...   Very inspiring!  You're so lucky!  Thanks so much for sharing!  I'll definitely keep coming back for more!


----------



## Samia

Amazing Collection!
Amazing Closet!
But most of all Amazing Stories!!!


----------



## LeeMiller

*PBC*, I love your new dress and DH's watch - very cool with the black face.  I'm a fan of Hermes watches myself, I have a Medor watch and might get a Cap Cod watch too.  One question for you is what furniture brands do you like?  I thought with your great taste you might have good suggestions.  My fiance and I have been furniture shopping, but are having a hard time finding anything!


----------



## LVuittonLover

peanutbabycakes said:


> View attachment 372891


 
*This watch is amazing!*


----------



## babyskyblue

PBC, nice croco watch strap!!  Do you rotate between the pink and orange now?

Do guys always like to purchase watch from a real watchmaker?  Watches from "non watchmaker" are not considered watch??  hm......


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Love the watches and your new BJ dress is beautiful!!!


----------



## kikyy

OMG, your closet looks absolutely stunning!! esp. your Hermes collection. This is a real definition of a closet to die for. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kaka

ive just read this thread from start to end   your birkins are gorgeous and your house is tdf PBC that pearl sink is stunning if ever i get to build my dream house i want that sink lol


----------



## guccisima

Woohoo, you´re back!
Your new dress looks super cute and i really like the orange band (so great for summer).
It´s really nice that you made your DH such a great Vday gift.


----------



## Diordarling

Aww PBC your so cute and funny, loved your little stories! Your cupcakes one was funny cause i make my BF wait in line to buy me a cupcake every week from a Cupcake bakery that is two shops away from his work. Plus i'm also in Real Estate and being around beautiful properties does spark ones interest/flare in Interior Design, that would be my second career choice. Your home and attention to detail is inspiring. 

Feel good because you def made me/a lot of ppl smile and laugh and admire a hellva *gorgeous* house/closet!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nola

Divine, I´m in awe! You have such an amazing "closet" (let´s face it it´s more like a boutique) and house looks amazing! love everything!


----------



## LaurieAnn

Dear PBC, I just want to join the chorus here and add my admiration of your beautiful home and closet. You truly have great design talent, not to mention good taste in fashion.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you guys!!!!  been kinda busy so haven't had much time to check back as often as i'd like to.  just know i have read all your posts and comments and appreciate everything!!  you're all so nice!  

*mrs nordic:*  yea...DH thinks cartier is more of a jewelry maker than a watchmaker too.  he thinks hermes is a bag maker, not a watchmaker.  LOL  i just told him...fine, look at it as me buying you hermes jewelry for your wrist then!  and the bonus is that it tells time!  LOL!!!  guess i'm not as watch savvy as he is.  i just buy if it looks good!  he's all about the movements, history, & rarity.  

*sunnibunni, babyskyblue:*  i have 3 straps for my H watch now - red, pink, orange.  unfortunately, i have to go to the store to have them switch it back and forth.  i need the tools.....

*leemiller:*  DH and i buy furniture from various places...depends on the style and quality that each maker has.  we love furniture from www.horchow.com.  love all their oversized stuff.  Four Hands is a furniture company that makes some creative & unique items....like my trunk coffee table.  we've also bought some pieces from www.highfashionhome.com as well.


----------



## catabie

i just love this thread so much.  the closet is amazing and PBC you have such an awesome personality that i keep on coming back to read up on your stories..

hopefully you will get your diamond patek soon!  please post pics if you do get it so we can all drool around it!


----------



## wantitneedit

hi PBC, I nearly read all 49 pages in one sitting!  how did i miss this!  Firstly, you are living the old saying "your home is your castle", what a beautiful home. congratulations, you have exquisite taste.  your closet and bag collection is to die for.  Secondly, what a darling dil you are to put up with mil living in your home. hats off to you!  Lastly, sounds like you have a wonderful marriage and a good friendship with your dh.  i wish you a lifetime of happiness and health and a love that knows no bounds......
you have made my day in allowing me to read your thread...


----------



## flhunt

OK so I'm a new PFer and came across this thread.   Peanutbabycakes your closet, your home, your stories are all ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS .  I have one question...when is your book coming out !  This thread has shown your eye for fashion, design and comedy...I say for for it girl...I 'll come to your autograph signing.

Thanks for sharing and don't stop.


----------



## LaurieAnn

I just want to let you know that I too have a little "private stash" for handbags and jewelry as well. The difficult part for me is replenishing it after I've spent big-time. 

Here's an idea for you, PBC. So many of us at the Purse Forum are just ga-ga over your home and closet, perhaps you should consider filiming your home decorating in progress and having us pay to view a "virtual tour."  I for one would gladly add to your private funds to have an in-depth view of your home. (Of course I'm really joking about you actually doing this, but I know many of us would really love to see it.)

I truly appreciate the time you take to tell us your wonderful stories and post pictures of your lovely things.


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Aww PBC, you're a total sweetheart. I absolutely love your closet, fabulous shoes, gorgeous to die for bags, exquisite taste in clothes and jewelry, ability to effectively mix the high and low,your fabulously beautiful home and most importantly your warm, sweet and witty demeanor. You just seem really awesome and down to earth. I love that you and DH are so in love and constantly spoil one another. Love your MIL stories and I think it's so sweet and commendable that you tolerate, take care of and spoil (seems like) your MIL. I have no doubt your future child(ren) will do the same for you and more. Speaking of children, I wish you and Mr Hotcakes, healthy, super intelligent and beautiful children in the very near future. Do listen to DH too, when he says, no coke, no bad junk food and mostly importantly, no ghastly cleaning chemical fumes, he knows his stuff.  Keep all the lovely photos coming please, you have me wishing I had gotten this super cheap Karta dress I saw on sale several months ago...lol Thank you so much for sharing a glimpse of your world and can't wait to see more.


----------



## M_Butterfly

This is fantastic. I am past green with envy.


----------



## afchic782

OMG....I am in love with your closet ! I wish I would have seen it before I started to built my house...lol!


----------



## ahleah712

I'm still new to this forum and I started by looking at what everyone in here has and I have to say your showcase is one of the most jaw dropping one.  I'm in love with your collection!!!!!


----------



## I Love RICE

I Love RICE said:


> w3zqw


Your collection is amazing!


----------



## aka*kirara

beautiful collection!~ can't wait to see more of it


----------



## msbuttercup

WOW! PBC, thank you so much for letting us into your FABULOUS life and giving us a sneak peek into your AMAZING closet! You're truly inspiring!


----------



## kelly32

PBC, I can't believe so much has been added to your showcase since you first posted it!! No way can I ever keep up with every gorgeous thing you've got!! I'll just have to be satisfied by skimming thru every other page....


----------



## candace117

you, PBC!!!


----------



## spoiledwify

peanut baby!!!

i'm soooooo speechless!!!! you must be a very very spoiled wify . most of my firend think i'm the most spoiled wify that they ever meet coz all of my collection......wow!!!! gosh!!! seeing all you stuff...amazing!!! lucky luck woman to have a very well trained husbund.. must be millionare? or celebrity person.  GORGEOU......SPEECHLESS!!!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

^i'm loving the stamped concrete. it's such a cute idea and it adds a sense of sophistication and style to regular old concrete. and i love how you make everything look so unique with little touches like chicken wire or making built-ins (or refrigerators) look like furniture. you have such original ideas. keep em coming!


----------



## LaurieAnn

I love the wood beams and the hardwood floors.  (Well I love everything you've done but those are particularly lovely.) If I rip my carpets out, you're responsible.


----------



## aze

Wooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...


----------



## Purse=Heaven

i love the old french country rustic style that you have in yoru house.  i can only hope to live in a house that is a fraction as wonderful as yours in my lifetime!


----------



## miss oinky

Finally finished reading all 50 pages in detail, all I can say is love it, love it, love it     Totally to die for    Everything    Thanks for sharing   ​


----------



## Baby Boo

i love DH new watch.. very chic


----------



## lecolquitt

Amazing as usual!


----------



## chiapet

PBC,

1.) Your house is *AMAZING*!!!! Thank you for sharing all the pics of the house and your unbelievable collection! 


2.) Can I live in your closet?


----------



## fashionispoison

wow i am sooo amazed by your beautiful home! everything is amazingly beautiful! congratulations on such a gorgeous home, i love every single detail that's in there...from the door knobs to your jaw dropping closet!


----------



## Cates

again PBC, impeccable taste  .  You really need to become an interior designer/decorator...and then I need to hire you!

We currently rent a house in a gated community as we recently moved to the south and didn't want to invest in a house just in case we didn't like this particular area.  But we're getting married this May  , and hopefully will start thinking about house hunting or building.


----------



## edsbgrl

peanutbabycakes said:


> as stated previously in one of my posts, i used quite a bit of chicken wire on my cabinet doors (instead of glass inserts) to lend that true french country look to the house. here is a built-in that i designed for the family room. there are 2 of them, one flanking each side of the limestone fireplace. i made sure they looked like pieces of furniture (an armoire) instead of a typical built-in....too bad i can't take them with me when i move one day.....
> 
> View attachment 377250


 
I never thought chicken wire could look so chic and sophisticated PBC.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow!  I finally finished all 50 pages.

Your collection and home are amazing, you should be very proud.

Can I ask about artwork?  Any you care to share?

How about top 3 bags?  I know better than to ask you to pick one!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## VivaNYC

OMGosh~ Dizzy, after all 50 pages!!  Where have I been???  PBC, this thread is such _eye-candy_, thank you!  From one HGTV fanatic to another, congrats on _your _castle!  Girl, you are living the fairy-tale reality!!!  Love that you seem real, sweet and fierce~ like me! lol!!!


----------



## cocogirl07

PBC....Thank you so much for showing us your collection and beautiful home....I love the style in your home and it gives me so many great ideas for a home I am building in central Florida. I went through all 51 pages and was amazed...your amazing


----------



## scarlett_2005

Your closet is amazing!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

DH took me to hermes today to get an extra hole punched into my H watch strap.  i sensed he had an ulterior motive for insisting on going.  then a lightbulb went on in my head as we were still in the car.....i had overheard him last night secretly making hotel reservations for an upcoming vegas trip (i had already told him "no we're not going back again!"  LOL ) and this lil' hermes trip was part of his bribery!!!!  he thinks he's sooooo sneaky......

so...of course, i'm not gonna leave the store empty handed, right??!!  







hermes evelyn in toile/gold swift:







a lil' action shot:


----------



## aka*kirara

gorgeous addition! congrats!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Your closet is gorgeous PBC!!!  So beautifully designed.


And of course I love your Hermes stash.  Such beautiful bags.  I especially love that Chocolate/potiron box together.


----------



## luv4bags

Wow another gift, you two are the cutest couple ever.


----------



## LaurieAnn

PBC, what a great Evelyn for Spring/Summer casual.  Of course you can't just go into an H boutique for an extra hole-punch, waste of gasoline.  With the price of gas so expensive now, you have to make each shopping trip really count for something!  That's how I justify my (too numerous) purchases anyway.

Also, your home design project has been such an inspiration to me that yesterday I went to Barnes&Noble and bought three books on French/French Country decorating.  I need a new kitchen dining set and the books have given me some fantastic inspiration to begin moving my home decor in a more "European Country-eclectic" style.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

aaaaaaaaaw, thank you so much everyone!!!!!!  i'm so glad you're all enjoying my thread!!  i hope i'll never run out of things to post!!!!  LOL  

*laurieann:*  that is so wondergful to hear!!!  i used to camp out at barnes&nobles!!!  LOL  love love love looking at all their design books and mags!!  i should post a pic of my breakfast table and chairs.....the table is really rustic looking with nailhead along the edge.  the chairs are a completely diff color and are distressed.....will post shortly!!  

oh and yea...my DH can be silly about the whole wasting gas thing sometimes!  he also tries not to put too many miles on the car!  UGH


----------



## peanutbabycakes

DH and i are HUGE dog lovers.  we have 2 dogs....min pin & teacup chi....and we treat them like kids for real!  LOL  anyways, wanted to share something i thought was super cute.  DH and i went furniture shopping & bought a bench in the shape of a dog as an homage to our love for the 4 legged animals! heheheh  it sits in our family room, gives off a whimsical look, and makes me happy when i see it:


----------



## juicy_lover

omg i love your closet and all the pretty shoe's and handbags.


----------



## LaurieAnn

PBC, the "doggie" bench is pricesless.  Those are the type of finds that really personalize a home and make it a meaningful place to relax.  I totally understand the bit about the dogs being your babies--of course they are!


----------



## gucci lover

i love your hardwood floors.  do you happen to know the details on it?  I  it!!  any info would be great, THANKSSSS!!!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Lovely bench and new Hermes Evelyn! Keep the goodies coming please.


----------



## catabie

aside from your beautiful collection of bags, you always managed to match perfectly with the shoes, accessories, jeans and outfit!
i think it would be so much fun to venture into your closet PBC!


----------



## dimon

You might like Roche-Bobois for furnishing your home. This is the Provinciales collection link. We live in France and have bought a few pieces to mix and match with antiques and contemporary furniture. The quality is wonderful and bien sur, made in France 
http://www.rochebobois.com/home3.php?langue=en&pays=us


----------



## LaurieAnn

dimon, I just visited your link--can't thank you enough for posting it.  I fell in love with several pieces in the Provinciales collection.  Time to redecorate!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you for the link as well dimon.  we have that store here too (only 5 min away!) and DH and i have picked out a few pieces as well.  GORGEOUS provinciales collection!!!  

*laurieann:*  you will LOVE IT TOO!!!


----------



## Vienne

PBC  - just checking in and glad you're back.  Missed ya!


----------



## shopalot

Beautiful new purchase!
I love the Evelyn, makes shopping easier.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

candace117 said:


> you, PBC!!!


 
aaaaw, *candace*!!!  you're always such a sweetheart!!!!    thank you!!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sunnibunni said:


> ^i'm loving the stamped concrete. it's such a cute idea and it adds a sense of sophistication and style to regular old concrete. and i love how you make everything look so unique with little touches like chicken wire or making built-ins (or refrigerators) look like furniture. you have such original ideas. keep em coming!


 
OMG yes!!!  thanks for noticing that!!!!!  i've always disliked the look of a bare fridge...even if it was all stainless steel (maybe if i had that industrial look going it's ok), so i made sure to "hide" mine, make it blend in like furniture.  esp since it's so big.  my builder showed me his new house that he just finished for his family.  his fridge doors are massive and look like they lead into a room!!!!!  super cool!!!!!!  



LaurieAnn said:


> I love the wood beams and the hardwood floors. (Well I love everything you've done but those are particularly lovely.) If I rip my carpets out, you're responsible.


 
DO IT!!!!!  heheheeheh  



edsbgrl said:


> I never thought chicken wire could look so chic and sophisticated PBC.


 
thanks!  i actually purchased the real thing (chicken wire) from a lumber yard, and not the fancy decorative ones you see online.


----------



## eyeloveu

Absolutely Gorgeous PBC, DH and I are planning our dream home now as well. I was thinking a mahogany wood but now after seeing the white color you used with the wood in your closet, I am rethinking that maybe my closet should also be white because it seems it would be more bright and crisp. U have a  Lovely home, Love Love your birkins. I only have one so far, and hope to have as many as you in the future. I do have a lovely LV collection so I am proud of those babies. OOO and I love your doggies I too have a tiny chi, he is the sweetest in the world chi's are the BEST dog. It seems we have a lot of similarities in style and design. Keep posting the beautiful pictures. Everything is impeccable and Gorgeous!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

eyeloveu said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous PBC, DH and I are planning our dream home now as well. I was thinking a mahogany wood but now after seeing the white color you used with the wood in your closet, I am rethinking that maybe my closet should also be white because it seems it would be more bright and crisp. U have a Lovely home, Love Love your birkins. I only have one so far, and hope to have as many as you in the future. I do have a lovely LV collection so I am proud of those babies. OOO and I love your doggies I too have a tiny chi, he is the sweetest in the world chi's are the BEST dog. It seems we have a lot of similarities in style and design. Keep posting the beautiful pictures. Everything is impeccable and Gorgeous!


 
hi *eyeloveu*!!!  (OMG, that's one of the LV bags that i wish i'd gotten years ago!!!)

so excited for you!!!  the exterior of my closet cabinets is actually a light baby blue paint color, but the inside is painted in antique white.  i'm sure you will have a very nice display for all your lovely LVs and hermes as well!!  please post pics when you're all done with your closet!!!   i just love looking at other people's closets!!!  it's a lil' peek into your personality i think.  and oooooh, do u have a pic of your chi???!!  he must be sooo adorable!!  i love mine to death...even though he can be a major brat sometimes, but i think that was all my fault for spoiling him!!!  hehe  i don't think of my dogs as animals....they are "humandogs"!  hahahha


----------



## fashionispoison

peanut i had to come back for more eye candy. your closet is seriously my absolute favorite! actually, your house is my dream home! everything is perfect!

lol HUMANDOGS! my bf and i think of my little dog the same way, he's like one of us, except he's furry! hahaha


----------



## eyeloveu

peanutbabycakes said:


> hi *eyeloveu*!!!  (OMG, that's one of the LV bags that i wish i'd gotten years ago!!!)
> 
> so excited for you!!!  the exterior of my closet cabinets is actually a light baby blue paint color, but the inside is painted in antique white.  i'm sure you will have a very nice display for all your lovely LVs and hermes as well!!  please post pics when you're all done with your closet!!!   i just love looking at other people's closets!!!  it's a lil' peek into your personality i think.  and oooooh, do u have a pic of your chi???!!  he must be sooo adorable!!  i love mine to death...even though he can be a major brat sometimes, but i think that was all my fault for spoiling him!!!  hehe  i don't think of my dogs as animals....they are "humandogs"!  hahahha




OOO I sure will post my closet when it is done I may have to start out with posting the bags first as it might be quite some time until it's completed since we are still looking for the place! I will post a small picture here of my chi so u can see. He is my little love, that's for sure. I don't mean to post pic's in your thread with one of my pictures but I just don't know where else to post it right now. But here he is my sweet little baby!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i attempted to unpack a few more boxes today and came across something i had totally forgotten about.....my LV groome daily planner!   

my BFF was at the LV store one day and called me to let me know about this super cute line!  she bought the one in red and i asked her to buy me one in blue (to match with my BJ kelly).  we were too cheap to purchase the LV inserts though (i think they were like $50!!?  LOL), so we researched online to find another brand that would fit.....filofax!!!!  yippeeee!!!  we found a lil' local boutique that carried the same exact size that we needed and sent her DH to pick it up for us on his way home from work one day!  even better, it was only $7!!!!!!    LOL  




i opened up the planner to see all the forgotten goodies that i had stuffed in there....  lots of "buy 10 get one free" milk tea tapioca/boba cards  (i'm addicted to those things!!)!!  

oooh, but one thing that made me super happy to see again though......were 3 napkins that i had saved from a wonderful cafe in paris that DH and i went to during our 3rd wedding annie trip!!!!!!  




i brought it back to frame, but guess i totally forgot to!  haha


----------



## peanutbabycakes

OMGGGGGGGGGG *eyeloveu*!!!!!!!!!!!!  your chi is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  aaaaahahhahaaaaa  i love his lil' outfit tooo!!!!!!!  so cute!!!!!!  aaaaaaw!!!!!!!  you can post his pics in my thread ANYTIME!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG!!!  so cute!!  the suspenders!!!!  hehehehe  i just bought my chi a lil' easter outfit!  it's a bunny costume!!!  i know, so sad....but he's my BABY!!!!!  i will have to post a pic tomorrow.....


----------



## mello_yello_jen

peanutbabycakes said:


> i attempted to unpack a few more boxes today and came across something i had totally forgotten about.....my LV groome daily planner!
> 
> my BFF was at the LV store one day and called me to let me know about this super cute line! she bought the one in red and i asked her to buy me one in blue (to match with my BJ kelly). we were too cheap to purchase the LV inserts though (i think they were like $50!!? LOL), so we researched online to find another brand that would fit.....filofax!!!! yippeeee!!! we found a lil' local boutique that carried the same exact size that we needed and sent her DH to pick it up for us on his way home from work one day! even better, it was only $7!!!!!!  LOL
> 
> View attachment 380058
> 
> 
> i opened up the planner to see all the forgotten goodies that i had stuffed in there.... lots of "buy 10 get one free" milk tea tapioca/boba cards  (i'm addicted to those things!!)!!
> 
> oooh, but one thing that made me super happy to see again though......were 3 napkins that i had saved from a wonderful cafe in paris that DH and i went to during our 3rd wedding annie trip!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 380059
> 
> 
> i brought it back to frame, but guess i totally forgot to! haha


 
awww PBC, my favorite story yet but it incorporates two of the most important people in your life, BFF and DH!  super sweet of BFF and her DH to pick up the agenda and inserts! and yummmm boba!! mom, sis, and i have tons of those buy 10 cards too, it's crazy how fast they get filled up 

and great surprise to find the napkins! little trinkets like that are always so great to come upon. good night PBC, have a good one!


----------



## eyeloveu

peanutbabycakes said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGG *eyeloveu*!!!!!!!!!!!!  your chi is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  aaaaahahhahaaaaa  i love his lil' outfit tooo!!!!!!!  so cute!!!!!!  aaaaaaw!!!!!!!  you can post his pics in my thread ANYTIME!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG!!!  so cute!!  the suspenders!!!!  hehehehe  i just bought my chi a lil' easter outfit!  it's a bunny costume!!!  i know, so sad....but he's my BABY!!!!!  i will have to post a pic tomorrow.....



Aww yes your Chi is sooooo cute also. Please posts pictures of him in his little outfit. How cute. When my boy had his 1st B-day he wore a B-day shirt and party hat and had a chewy toy cake that he loves to this day hehehehe. And yes you are right that they are like little humans, I call him my little furry person. Awww
Looking forward to your cute pics!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

omg....its my dream to a hvea closet like yrs...


----------



## addicted79

this thread was amazing, just spent an hour looking at it from start to finish (so much for the work i was supposed to be doing) - your closet, home and bag collection is just fantastic and thanks so much for all the eye candy!


----------



## LaurieAnn

PBC, I absolutely love the mudroom concept-they are so practical.  In my home we enter from the garage straight into the informal dining area.  Yuck! Makes for the messiest floors, esp. as I have a 10year old son.  Also I love the idea of having a desk area to dump the mail.  I constantly have a small stack of mail on the kitchen bar area that never seems to go away.  Utility rooms such as yours make a huge difference in a home by allowing clutterto be out of sight.  Makes the rest of your home more peaceful.


----------



## spoiledwify

pbc
thanks for sharing, is really fun reading all the thread and seeing all your yummy goodys!! i'd say you are one very very luck woman to have this life.

and can't stop coming back to check up on  the latest post. by the way , may i ask what else do you do ? do you work?? or a stay home wify?


----------



## candy2100

Laduree!!

They are the best- I LOVE the caramel macaroons...and the framboise...and the pistache...where was I going with this???

Oh, yeah- lovely pictures.  Everything is so perfect!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow! I finally finished all 50 pages.
> 
> Your collection and home are amazing, you should be very proud.
> 
> Can I ask about artwork? Any you care to share?
> 
> How about top 3 bags? I know better than to ask you to pick one!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!


 
hi lana!

thank you!  i'm not into artwork too much, moreso photojournalistic style personal pictures that i love to frame.  DH does have some famous chinese calligraphy that were done by his grandfather many decades ago.  those are priceless and i'm trying to figure out what to do with them.  

as for my top 3 fave bags:

1.  hermes croc kelly
2.  hermes fuschia ostrich birkin
3.  LV montsouris backpack - first bag from DH


----------



## peanutbabycakes

gucci lover said:


> i love your hardwood floors. do you happen to know the details on it? I  it!! any info would be great, THANKSSSS!!!


 
thanks.  the floors are handscraped 5" planks.  it's the latest trend in hardwood floors!  another type of distressing that i had considered would have been to use a metal chain to beat up the wood.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

spoiledwify said:


> pbc
> thanks for sharing, is really fun reading all the thread and seeing all your yummy goodys!! i'd say you are one very very luck woman to have this life.
> 
> and can't stop coming back to check up on the latest post. *by the way , may i ask what else do you do ? do you work?? or a stay home wify*?


 

LOL!!  what else do i do besides shop u mean??!!    i have a license in real estate.  DH and i have investment properties in various states.  i can't wait to be a stay at home mommy though.....  that would be my dream job!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

candy2100 said:


> Laduree!!
> 
> They are the best- I LOVE the caramel macaroons...and the framboise...and the pistache...where was I going with this???
> 
> Oh, yeah- lovely pictures. Everything is so perfect!


 

oh my gosh YES!!!  the macaroons are TDF!!!!  so pretty, dainty, and cute!!!  i also remember ordering a tiny bottle of coke and it was like 7 euros!  LOL    i had no idea!!!  oh well.....


----------



## ladyeeboutique

peanutbabycakes said:


> here is a pic of the mudroom:
> 
> View attachment 380062
> 
> 
> for those not familiar with what a mudroom is, it's a lil area commonly used to store shoes, coats, keys, etc upon entering the house from the garage.  it's a very common trend to see this space built in new homes nowadays in the US.  we also added a desk area for the computer & to place daily mail, etc.  separating the 2 sections is a built in bench to sit when putting on/taking off your shoes.  underneath is a lil' hideaway for the dogs to hang out.  unfortunately, they'd rather lounge on the couch or in our bed!  LOL


 I really love the mud room concept but then again, I love all your concepts...lol


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sugaa doll said:


> i went through all the pages..everything is simply PERFECT!
> i loved loooooooved loooved the mother of pearl sink!!!
> 
> where did u get it from??????
> i need to have to have this in my new house
> waitin to see more from ya


 

hmmmm...not sure if i replied to this, but the sink is by a company called LINKASINK.  

here's the site:

http://www.linkasink.com/CM03.html

they have tons of fabulous & unique sinks!!!!


----------



## excentric920

one word ....
WOW


----------



## LolaHaze

YOWZA!!!  PBC is one lucky stylish lady!! LOVE LOVE your closet and bags!:okay: Excuse me while I drool......


----------



## birkingal

i opened up the planner to see all the forgotten goodies that i had stuffed in there....  lots of "buy 10 get one free" milk tea tapioca/boba cards  (i'm addicted to those things!!)!!  

oooh, but one thing that made me super happy to see again though......were 3 napkins that i had saved from a wonderful cafe in paris that DH and i went to during our 3rd wedding annie trip!!!!!!  

View attachment 380059


i brought it back to frame, but guess i totally forgot to!  haha[/QUOTE]

OMG, Laduree!! I was so crazy about those macarons that I ate all 16 in one seating. Well, it was over a 14 hours flight since I can't bring them into the country  I felt so sick after that but heck, it was worth the pain :shame:  As for boba tea, I'm addicted to those. I can drink them all day long and not get sick of those bubble pearl thingies.

Awww....you'll be a fabulous stay at home mom. And he or she will be the best dressed baby ever!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> DH took me to hermes today to get an extra hole punched into my H watch strap.  i sensed he had an ulterior motive for insisting on going.  then a lightbulb went on in my head as we were still in the car.....i had overheard him last night secretly making hotel reservations for an upcoming vegas trip (i had already told him "no we're not going back again!"  LOL ) and this lil' hermes trip was part of his bribery!!!!  he thinks he's sooooo sneaky......
> 
> so...of course, i'm not gonna leave the store empty handed, right??!!
> 
> hermes evelyn in toile/gold swift:
> 
> View attachment 378445
> 
> 
> View attachment 378446
> 
> 
> a lil' action shot:
> 
> View attachment 378447



Absolutely gorgeous!! Looks amazing on you!! Congrats! Sneaky little DH...  lol


----------



## tulip618

Oh PBC I Love your evelyn!!!!! Have fun in Vegas!!!


----------



## shoes319

pbc - I've enjoyed browsing your thread and your home looks gorgeous!!   You have great taste all around...including your bags and shoes -- thanks for posting!


----------



## he432

PBC - I'm losing my mind over your gorgeous home!!! I love the country-but-classy look so much, but have seen it done so wierd-looking and fake.... your house is just absolutely perfect and looks so authentic! The chicken wire is too fun, but also a bit quirky (in a good way )

And your H bags are stunning!!! The chocolate birkin with the orange piping, what a clever idea... I love the idea of an h-orange bag but it seems so un-neutral, what a great way to introduce a fab colour to a classic, neutral bag. The charm on it is TOOOO cute as well. I think that just went on my wishlist, sorry for copying!!!

Thanks for sharing your beautiful home with us, you really should be an interior designer or something!! You were very fortunate to find a contractor who was able to interpret your vision so well!!!


----------



## SweetnSassy

That is a BEAUTIFUL Place!! I LOVE YOUR closet and GOODIES!!~ I love the chandalier! I have to also ask what you do for a living!!! lol...I mean that closet is well worth THOUSANDS and I hope you've insured all your goodies!! lol...beautiful place!


----------



## SweetnSassy

LOL oh my, I was reading your thread and when I ended on the last posting on PG 1, I wrote my post. As I started reading through the others my question got answered! lol...I love your closet, and I love your place and your collection! One day I'd love to have a room just like that...well maybe not exactly  thank you for sharing your stories! its really quite cute how each one has a story! I just finished pg 5 but I'm tired now, and need a break! lol...


----------



## LoVer

Glad to see the "rubbish" was removed!  PBC we love you and all your beauties!  Please keep posting!


----------



## Stinas

WOW!
I just read through your entire thread!  First off...you have amazing taste in bags & interior design.  Second...I love love love all your stories...Third...thanks for sharing all your home pics because i know it gave me a lot of ideas!  
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## MsAmie

PCB, I still come here to check your thread and drool over everything! I so want to live in your closet! Your DH sounds wonderful!


----------



## cutetoby

WOW!  I went thru 54 pages, it took me almost 2 hours but it was totally worth it!  I just love your house, closet and your bag collections!  I was just amazed to see all your H collections!  they are TDF!  Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

DH was out of town last wknd for work so i did a lil' bit of shopping to cure my blues....boohooo.... 




figured i'd take a mini break from hermes and buy something else that i also love.....

CHANEL!!!  




i even wore my chanel jacket bc i knew i was gonna buy something chanel!  LOL





unfortunately, (to make a long story short) i ended up giving the bag to my MIL after she saw it in my closet!   

but DH quickly did something very special to make up for it......(to be continued!  )


----------



## sunnibunni

oooh that chanel is beautiful! the reissues aren't my fave. i prefer the classic flap. too bad you had to give it up though. i'm excited to find out what your dh did to make it up. nobody steals a chanel and gets away with it!

oh yea. your chanel jacket is  but that goes without saying.


----------



## nicoletchka

Wow! I've read through this entire thread, swooning over everything! You have totally inspired me to do some home decorating, starting with my closet!


----------



## babyskyblue

PBC, you are really addicted to the bubble tea.  "She" even got included in the picture with your Birkin and the shopping bag!  "She" must be important in your.  lol.  

Looking forward to the pictures of your new goodie!!!!


----------



## sulhali addict

wow that was amazing ..... thank you for this wonderful thread ... i was entertained and stunned by your wonderful collection, house, doggie and well everything ... will definitely be a regular visitor now.... would you believe that i had to take a break in the middle lol ....


----------



## maxy

Very Impress, I love it especially your Hermes bags , WOW!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

peanutbabycakes said:


> View attachment 385822


 
PBC!!!!!!!!!!  I see a cute little girl's dress!!!!!!!!!!!!  Is that for MG's baby girl?!  Or is there something you're keeping from us


----------



## LTV

OMG, how could I have missed this thread?? PBC!!!!! Can you please adopt me?!!! I can live drooling in your closet!! Just fabulous!!! Look at those Hermes!!! So fierce, lol!


----------



## miss_white_lily

Oh boy...i really want to know what he did to make up for her "stealing" your chanel!! Must be something big!


----------



## tirce

Ohh PBC...i've been reading your thread for the last 2 days, all the time I was reading, you kept me amazed on how well you designed your house. It is such a beautiful house...and you mini boutique...OH MY GOD!!Love it love it...I just showed it to my bf and I told him later when he has enough $$ to build me a house...I want my own boutique like yours...hehehe hope it will come true!! Anyways, keep showing us more pics of your beautiful house...


----------



## JoeyJo21

I want to live in your closet!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

mello_yello_jen said:


> PBC!!!!!!!!!! I see a cute little girl's dress!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that for MG's baby girl?! Or is there something you're keeping from us


 
LOL!  it's for MG's baby girl!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hahah thanks everyone!!!!!!  you're all so wonderful with your comments!  it makes it fun for me to do this!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

he432 said:


> PBC - I'm losing my mind over your gorgeous home!!! I love the country-but-classy look so much, but have seen it done so wierd-looking and fake.... your house is just absolutely perfect and looks so authentic! The chicken wire is too fun, but also a bit quirky (in a good way )
> 
> And your H bags are stunning!!! The chocolate birkin with the orange piping, what a clever idea... I love the idea of an h-orange bag but it seems so un-neutral, what a great way to introduce a fab colour to a classic, neutral bag. The charm on it is TOOOO cute as well. I think that just went on my wishlist, sorry for copying!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your beautiful home with us, you really should be an interior designer or something!! You were very fortunate to find a contractor who was able to interpret your vision so well!!!


 
that's really sweet of you...thank you!  and you are more than welcome to copy anything!


----------



## tulip618

Who's the lucky "MIL"? didn't get that!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

babyskyblue said:


> *PBC, you are really addicted to the bubble tea*. "She" even got included in the picture with your Birkin and the shopping bag! "She" must be important in your. lol.
> 
> Looking forward to the pictures of your new goodie!!!!


 
haha    it's like coffee to me...have to have bubble tea EVERYDAY!!!  they ran out of tapioca balls that day though, so i had to get the lychee.  not the same....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

tulip618 said:


> Who's the lucky "MIL"? didn't get that!


 
MIL = mother-in-law.....she lives with me!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my chi's latest outfit!  LOL


----------



## jen6292

TDF! That is all I can say!


----------



## LaurieAnn

How cute your pooch is!! Seriously though, you have got to have a baby girl someday.  You would be so great at dressing her up.


----------



## kymmie

Fab!  I am impressed.


----------



## cammy1

PCB- I will keep it short; I love your stye and closet- I am strictly a Chanel girl- but seeing all your beautiful Hermes bags has finally made me appreciate Hermes (oh no...I may be turning to the dark side..). Thankyou for sharing all your treasures with us- you seem really nice and appreciate everything you have. P.S; great to hear you have a 'secret stash'- I have one too!- Surprised my SO has not noticed!


----------



## pwecious_323

WOw.....after 56 pages of reading and admiring..it's just incredible...everything!!!

you have great taste and i just love everything..from clothes, shoes, jewelry and castle...keep them coming


----------



## brtracy

First of all, when I have lots of $$, can you be my interior decorator?? Your house is gorgeous~!!!  Even though your closet is a dream world to me, the rest of the house is awesome as well~!!!

So I think I ask this before, does your DH has a brother or a cousin or something?  He doesn't have to be $$$, just need to be as nice and thoughtful as your DH... where do I find one??  (please include detail instruction and location.. hehe.. )


----------



## GTOFan

PBC - wow, wow, wow, WOW!  You have a gorgeous house, fabulous wardrobe, now I'm wishing you lots of kids to enjoy your FABULOUS life!


----------



## everything posh

Wow! is all I can say! I just went through 56 pages!!!!! Congrats on the new house it's fabulous!! Love all your bags and shoes and that closet!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy them all in good health!  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## itzme

Wow I finally read up to the current last post!  What I had to say while I was reading this thread has been said by everyone at one point or another. Your romance and closeness between you and your DH, your dream house, your style, your bags, and your closet has been inspiring and breathtaking!  It really felt like walking through a dream in this thread.  For that reason, I was sad to read up to the last post, because now I'll actually have to wait til you post again.  So please keep the posts coming!  You have a lot of post- hungry tpfers to feed here!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LaurieAnn said:


> How cute your pooch is!! Seriously though, you have got to have a baby girl someday. You would be so great at dressing her up.


 
haha  thanks!  i'll take a boy or a girl or BOTH anyday!  LOL  kids are the best.....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

cammy1 said:


> PCB- I will keep it short; I love your stye and closet- I am strictly a Chanel girl- but seeing all your beautiful Hermes bags has finally made me appreciate Hermes (oh no...I may be turning to the dark side..). Thankyou for sharing all your treasures with us- you seem really nice and appreciate everything you have. P.S; great to hear you have a 'secret stash'- I have one too!- Surprised my SO has not noticed!


 
yaaay!!  another secret stasher!!!!    it sure comes in handy doesn't it???!!!    what hermes do you have in mind??!!  chanel and hermes go hand in hand!!     hehe


----------



## peanutbabycakes

pwecious_323 said:


> WOw.....after 56 pages of reading and admiring..it's just incredible...everything!!!
> 
> you have great taste and i just love everything..from clothes, shoes, jewelry and castle...keep them coming


 
thank you!!  btw: good luck at the gem show!! 



brtracy said:


> First of all, when I have lots of $$, can you be my interior decorator?? Your house is gorgeous~!!! Even though your closet is a dream world to me, the rest of the house is awesome as well~!!!
> 
> So I think I ask this before, does your DH has a brother or a cousin or something? He doesn't have to be $$$, just need to be as nice and thoughtful as your DH... where do I find one?? (please include detail instruction and location.. hehe.. )


 
LOL no, DH has no brothers. only one guy cousin left who's not married.....but he's gay.  DH is indeed thoughtful, but there's def some sneakiness to his actions sometimes! haha i'm just a lil' sneakier! 



GTOFan said:


> PBC - wow, wow, wow, WOW! You have a gorgeous house, fabulous wardrobe, now I'm wishing you lots of kids to enjoy your FABULOUS life!


 
aaaw...thank you so much for your wishes!! hope it comes true one day....



everything posh said:


> Wow! is all I can say! I just went through 56 pages!!!!! Congrats on the new house it's fabulous!! Love all your bags and shoes and that closet!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy them all in good health! Keep the pics coming!


 
thank you *posh*!!  



itzme said:


> Wow I finally read up to the current last post! What I had to say while I was reading this thread has been said by everyone at one point or another. Your romance and closeness between you and your DH, your dream house, your style, your bags, and your closet has been inspiring and breathtaking! It really felt like walking through a dream in this thread. For that reason, I was sad to read up to the last post, because now I'll actually have to wait til you post again. So please keep the posts coming! You have a lot of post- hungry tpfers to feed here!


 
thank you *itzme*! don't be too sad about that one post! it's a thing of the past now for me! "what chanel??" LOL DH came to my rescue!!


----------



## eponine03

So, I just read 56 pages of posts tonight 

Absolutely amazing. Your bags, your home, your stories are incredible. Thank you so much for sharing with us all!!!!


----------



## eyeloveu

peanutbabycakes said:


> my chi's latest outfit!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386702
> View attachment 386703



Awwww Bless him How cute is he????? Awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Laetitya

ohh...amazing stuff but no Balenciaga at all??


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Laetitya said:


> ohh...amazing stuff but no Balenciaga at all??


 
do balenciaga clothes and shoes count??    tried the bags.....didn't look good on me....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

eyeloveu said:


> Awwww Bless him How cute is he????? Awwwwwwwwwwww


 
hey *eyeloveu*:  those pics were for you!  hehe 

happy easter from my chi to yours!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

he432 said:


> PBC - I'm losing my mind over your gorgeous home!!! I love the country-but-classy look so much, but have seen it done so wierd-looking and fake.... your house is just absolutely perfect and looks so authentic! The chicken wire is too fun, but also a bit quirky (in a good way )
> 
> And your H bags are stunning!!! The chocolate birkin with the orange piping, what a clever idea... I love the idea of an h-orange bag but it seems so un-neutral, what a great way to introduce a fab colour to a classic, neutral bag. The charm on it is TOOOO cute as well. I think that just went on my wishlist, sorry for copying!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your beautiful home with us, you really should be an interior designer or something!! You were very fortunate to find a contractor who was able to interpret your vision so well!!!


 
thanks *he432*!!!    yes, french country can get kinda too country looking sometimes & overwhelming with too many nick-nacks here and there, so i try to keep it to a minimum.  no offense to those who like the country look though....i myself, also love the cottagey look that has a mix of the countryside as well.  i picture a beach house cottage type of vacation home one day......  LOL  yea...._one day......_


----------



## swonderful

wow....just got through the entire thread....I have been meaning to look at through it for a while- but I wanted to make sure that I had enough time to properly devote to it!!  All I can say is that I completely aspire to have a house that is a fraction of what yours is.  It is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I bookmarked all websites that you listed and I need to recoop before I look into them! Stunning taste!  And your littly bunny is a total cutey!  I need to find an outfit like that for my little guy (a teacup morkie)!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## donald

your closet's the best thing i've ever seen!  ...i think it's larger than my (college) bedroom!  i would LOVE to have a closet like yours someday, although i have a long way to go  i was never a fan of white but now i am!  i love all the glass--it really makes it boutique-like.  it must be even more gorgeous in person.  this is definitely a motivation to land a nice job after college


----------



## peanutbabycakes

donald said:


> your closet's the best thing i've ever seen! ...i think it's larger than my (college) bedroom! i would LOVE to have a closet like yours someday, although i have a long way to go i was never a fan of white but now i am! i love all the glass--it really makes it boutique-like. it must be even more gorgeous in person. this is definitely a motivation to land a nice job after college


 
thank you *donald*!  the interior of the closet is off-white (navajo white by sherwin-williams), but the outside is a light baby blue color (milk pail by sherwin-williams).


----------



## he432

i'm so glad i have permission to copy the chocolate birkin  

also - i re-read what i wrote and im happy you seem to have taken it in the right way, it does come off a little wierd. compliments are all i intended!!!


----------



## MartiniGirl

PBC, you really have such exquisite taste! It's all so beautiful but that makes perfect sense because it's a reflection of you.  I love how you take time to respond to everyone's comments.  All the best to you and your DH.  Here's hoping for many babies in your future.  My DH and I are trying to expand our family too .


----------



## loveaddict

hi pbc: ohhh noo i was so happy when i saw ur pic with the white chanel but in the end taken by ur MIL hiks, we almost become chanel twins =)
btw im very curious, what did ur dh did to save the day?
and i am really2 amazed by your heart..how can u just let go of a bag that u like to ur mil without me sensing any anger or negative emotions in your post?


----------



## sunnibunni

loveaddict said:


> and i am really2 amazed by your heart..how can u just let go of a bag that u like to ur mil without me sensing any anger or negative emotions in your post?



clearly DH did something extra special to make up for it before she even had the time to be upset! from everything i've read about him he seems super sweet like that. i'm dying to find out what DH did too! inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## pinkpurse1

these pictures sum up all of my future materialistic dreams!  You are one lucky lady one day I hope to have even a quarter of this!  Your closet is beautiful!


----------



## jessi5786

I haven't visited in a while, I like to save up the joy and savor it all at once, and of course everything is just as fabulous, lovely and amazing as can be expected from peanutbabycakes  

My dog has been sitting on my lap patiently the entire time I've been reacquainting myself with your closet, lol, and since you love dogs too I thought I'd post a pic so we can share our canine appreciation, hope you don't mind!


----------



## lovelygarments

I'm on page six, and I just had to go ahead and post a comment.  I can't wait to read the rest of the pages.  I love your closet.  I love how you are talking about your past bags, and working your way forward.  You are so cute - showing the photo of your DH standing in line at the cupcake store....I'm going back to page seven now.


----------



## Chillipepper




----------



## MsAmie

so you never told us what your DH did to make up for the "lost" Chanel!


----------



## eyeloveu

peanutbabycakes said:


> hey *eyeloveu*:  those pics were for you!  hehe
> 
> happy easter from my chi to yours!




Awwww Thanks so much!!! The same to you!


----------



## missjenny

peanutbabycakes said:


> my chi's latest outfit!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 386702
> View attachment 386703



LMAO!! i could so do this to my dog... and then hear him say "beeeeeetch it wont be so funny when i go peeeeeees on your chanel" 
and then find his mess where he actually did it!!!

all joking aside....great collection. i dont even like hermes but your bags are super nice!!  as are all your pics... but why do you block out your faces??? i'm sure u are beautiful!!!


----------



## Laetitya

peanutbabycakes said:


> do balenciaga clothes and shoes count??    tried the bags.....didn't look good on me....



Oh sweetie! Try again!!! I am sure everything looks good on you!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

so as i was saying the other day.......i had to be a good DIL and give up my brand new chanel to MIL so that she could be happy.  in return, my sweet DH (who was out of town for the wknd bc of work) went out the next day to hermes and picked up a lil' something special for me to make up for it.  he had it shipped to me and it finally arrived yesterday!

25cm ficelle lizard kelly!

here she is all around the house!  LOL  she changes colors in diff lighting so that got me all excited!!!













and here are my 3 exotic kellys!!!    ostrich, croc, lizard


----------



## notvalidchoice

wow beautiful!


----------



## sunnibunni

wow. what a gorgeous exotic kelly family. in size order! and  the fuschias in the background. 

this needed to be enlarged.


----------



## Cates

beautiful new kelly PBC .  Love the neutral color!


----------



## shopalot

The new Lizzy is amazing!
I love the exotic shot

Your DH ROCKS!


----------



## sweet_pees

PBC, i can only dream that my future DH would be as caring, loving, and sweet as yours when i get married one day.  As for your castle, i dont think i will own anything like that even in my dreams, lols.  This is why i enjoyed so much to go through all 58 pages of this thread touring your castle and its amazing interior!  you have unbelievable taste in clothes, shoes, furniture, and design, but what shocks me most is that you remember all the names and details of the furniture/material you used for every part of your house.  will be back for more


----------



## coleigh

OOOHHHH!  I think he was enjoying this.....too cute.


----------



## londondolly

That's a gorgeous new Kelly! Congrats!! Simply stunning!


----------



## awong10

WOW.  Your closet is GORGEOUS!!!!!  I'm am so jealous!


----------



## eil916

Really amazing!


----------



## LoVer

Still loving your thread so much!  Happy Easter!


----------



## iheartvuitton

Wow, I don't know how I haven't come across this thread before!  Your house is truly amazing.  Half of my family lives in huge 10,000+ sq ft houses, and quite honestly, none are as classy, elegant, sophisticated, BEAUTIFUL as yours!  I absolutely love every detail of every room you showed us!  And your closet is gorgeous...gorgeous!  You seem like such a sweet, down to earth person too.  I sat here and read all 58 pages in 1 shot...since this morning lol.  (Took a few breaks in between.)  I'm 22 and threads like this motivate me to want to be successful in life so I could afford to have such wonderful things.


----------



## 993103164

peanutbabycakes said:


> hello *icechampagne*!  17?  wow so young!!  enjoy your age while you can!!  that was like almost 2 decades ago for me!!  you are so much more mature than i was at that age....you're thinking of designing your own home already.  that is wonderful!  hold onto that dream my dear!!  i only had dreams of New Kids on the Block at your age!  :shame:  i'm so embarrassed......(you might not even know who they are!  LOL)
> 
> btw:  i'm originally from the midwest, but traveled to toronto quite often as it was only 2.5 hrs away.  DH and i eventually lived there (mississauga) for about 1.5 yrs.  we miss the chinese markham area and think about the good food we ate there all the time!


I love your house decor and that lovely closet~ you have impeccable taste in clothings n accessories~  btw i'm also in toronto and i always go to markham for food~ bet you miss all that pho and dim sum we have down here lol


----------



## bluefish

my first chance to say, love your home, PBC! 
your collection is amazing - everything is so beautiful. sorry you have to experience MIL drama ... hopefully that condo is getting built really quickly? and maybe once MIL returns from taiwan, she'll be a different person!


----------



## tiffanystar

Thankyou for sharing pics of your gorgeous house. Truly one of the loveliest homes I have ever seen. I like french style and you have inspired me. I don't have room for a closet so am looking at french amoires with wire doors as a way to store my bags.


----------



## Victoria_Regina

I just finished all 59 pages. It was like going through Architectual Digest, Vogue and a funny novel all at once. (but better) I loved it! Thank you for sharing the numerous beautiful things in your life. You are a very lovely and gracious lady. I hope all your dreams come true.


----------



## MeetMeAtTheMall

omg! you're closet is right up there with kimora lee simon's and victoria beckham's!!!! amazing! i hope my closet is that nice when i get older!


----------



## AEILoveU

Goodness! I am _loving _the new lizard addition! Simply stunning.

Your chi looks like my sister's (we each have our own dog, lol).... except Tiny Tim is *far *too hyper to pose for shots. Yours is obviously more well behaved and dignified!


----------



## mysticrita

Hi All !!
Have a request for our friend PBC..I (or should i say WE ??) would looooooove, to see some of your clothes, amazing dresses, lovely tops and so on..and maybe your last purshases, bags shoes, accessories, everything you want, just share with us..please ? And if you don't want to, i will be like this untill the end of my life :


----------



## ladyjane76

WOW, I guess I'm late to this thread but I saw it connected to another. I hope you never get sick of hearing OMG!!!!! Can I move into your closet?? congratulations on such an amazing beauty!!! good gosh its gorgeous! thanks for the eyecandy!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

swonderful said:


> wow....just got through the entire thread....I have been meaning to look at through it for a while- but I wanted to make sure that I had enough time to properly devote to it!! All I can say is that I completely aspire to have a house that is a fraction of what yours is. It is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! I bookmarked all websites that you listed and I need to recoop before I look into them! Stunning taste! And your littly bunny is a total cutey! I need to find an outfit like that for my little guy (a teacup morkie)! Thank you so much for sharing!


 
thank you so much.  so sweet of you!  lemme know if you need any other websites!  as for the bunny outfit, they have tons of cute stuff at PetCo!!  i just bought my chi a velour tracksuit....very Juicy Couture-ish!  LOL  



he432 said:


> i'm so glad i have permission to copy the chocolate birkin
> 
> also - i re-read what i wrote and im happy you seem to have taken it in the right way, it does come off a little wierd. compliments are all i intended!!!


 
nothing weird at all!  don't worry about it, k?!  i hope you get your choc birkin soon!! 



MartiniGirl said:


> PBC, you really have such exquisite taste! It's all so beautiful but that makes perfect sense because it's a reflection of you. I love how you take time to respond to everyone's comments. All the best to you and your DH. Here's hoping for many babies in your future. My DH and I are trying to expand our family too .


 
you're such a darling!    thank you!  kids are THE BEST!!!  good luck to you and your DH!!  



loveaddict said:


> hi pbc: ohhh noo i was so happy when i saw ur pic with the white chanel but in the end taken by ur MIL hiks, we almost become chanel twins =)
> btw im very curious, what did ur dh did to save the day?
> and i am really2 amazed by your heart..how can u just let go of a bag that u like to ur mil without me sensing any anger or negative emotions in your post?


 
LOL  it's called silent anger!  i learn to get over it quickly!    in the end, it's just a purse.....



sunnibunni said:


> clearly DH did something extra special to make up for it before she even had the time to be upset! from everything i've read about him he seems super sweet like that. i'm dying to find out what DH did too! inquiring minds need to know.


 
thanks again *sunnibunni*!  DH has his odd quirks too, but his lovey dovey side makes up for it!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

pinkpurse1 said:


> these pictures sum up all of my future materialistic dreams! You are one lucky lady one day I hope to have even a quarter of this! Your closet is beautiful!


 
you're so funny!!  thank you!  



jessi5786 said:


> I haven't visited in a while, I like to save up the joy and savor it all at once, and of course everything is just as fabulous, lovely and amazing as can be expected from peanutbabycakes
> 
> My dog has been sitting on my lap patiently the entire time I've been reacquainting myself with your closet, lol, and since you love dogs too I thought I'd post a pic so we can share our canine appreciation, hope you don't mind!
> 
> View attachment 388911


 
aaaw, how cute is your baby!!!??  please post more!!  i love doggies!!!!!  i want another dog but DH is kinda iffy.  i mean he talks about wanting another dog too, but then when it comes time to making that final decision he's like "let's wait".  what are we waiting for??!!  LOL  i should just go out and get one secretly!  i want a golden retriever!!



lovelygarments said:


> I'm on page six, and I just had to go ahead and post a comment. I can't wait to read the rest of the pages. I love your closet. I love how you are talking about your past bags, and working your way forward. You are so cute - showing the photo of your DH standing in line at the cupcake store....I'm going back to page seven now.


 
you're so cute!  thanks!! 



Chillipepper said:


>


 
 right back at ya!  



MsAmie said:


> so you never told us what your DH did to make up for the "lost" Chanel!


 
an exotic leather hermes!!  yea baby!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

missjenny said:


> LMAO!! i could so do this to my dog... and then hear him say "beeeeeetch it wont be so funny when i go peeeeeees on your chanel"
> and then find his mess where he actually did it!!!
> 
> all joking aside....great collection. i dont even like hermes but your bags are super nice!!  as are all your pics... but why do you block out your faces??? i'm sure u are beautiful!!!


 
that's hilarious!  my chi is soooo used to it though.  he turned 9 yrs old 2 wks ago so i've been dressing him for awhile now.  whenever i hold out an outfit in my hand, he automatically comes to me!  



Laetitya said:


> Oh sweetie! Try again!!! I am sure everything looks good on you!


 
i will try again.....



sweet_pees said:


> PBC, i can only dream that my future DH would be as caring, loving, and sweet as yours when i get married one day. As for your castle, i dont think i will own anything like that even in my dreams, lols. This is why i enjoyed so much to go through all 58 pages of this thread touring your castle and its amazing interior! you have unbelievable taste in clothes, shoes, furniture, and design, but what shocks me most is that you remember all the names and details of the furniture/material you used for every part of your house. will be back for more


 
thank you *sweetpees*!  dreams do come true, so you just never know!!!  



iheartvuitton said:


> Wow, I don't know how I haven't come across this thread before! Your house is truly amazing. Half of my family lives in huge 10,000+ sq ft houses, and quite honestly, none are as classy, elegant, sophisticated, BEAUTIFUL as yours! I absolutely love every detail of every room you showed us! And your closet is gorgeous...gorgeous! You seem like such a sweet, down to earth person too. I sat here and read all 58 pages in 1 shot...since this morning lol. (Took a few breaks in between.) I'm 22 and threads like this motivate me to want to be successful in life so I could afford to have such wonderful things.


 
wow!  10k+ sq ft homes??!!  that's ginormous!  i've actually been inside homes that big or bigger and i just don't know what i'd do with all that space!  LOL  my builder is currently building a 14k sq ft home for another client of his and even he says it's too big!  LOL  



993103164 said:


> I love your house decor and that lovely closet~ you have impeccable taste in clothings n accessories~  btw i'm also in toronto and i always go to markham for food~ bet you miss all that pho and dim sum we have down here lol


 
aaaaaahhh.....markham!  oh how DH and i miss that place.  i remember going to this huge food court inside this mall.  we'd pig out and then wash it all down with a milk tea tapioca!  no wonder i gained like a zillion pounds back then!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you:  *notvalidchoice, cates, shopalot, coleigh, londondolly, awong, eil, lover, leema, tiffanystar, victoriaregina, meetmeatthemall, AEiloveu, mysticrita, ladyjane*!!!!!!!  

*leema:*  condo won't be ready till at least 2009...boohoo...hopefully MIL won't change her mind!  

*tiffanystar:*  french armoire would be absolutely beautiful too!  please post pics when you get a chance!  i would love to see!

*victoria:*  you are too too kind.  thank you!  

*meetmeatthemall:*  that is such a clever name!  LOL  thank you sweetie!  not quite up there though, with victora bekham and kimora that is!  don't i wish!!!!!!  

*AEiloveu:*  tiny tim??!!  LOL  i gotta see pics of him!!!

*misticrita:*  pics coming right up!

*ladyjane:*  thanks for finding me!!  and don't worry, i'm full of OMGs on everyone else's threads too!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

mysticrita said:


> Hi All !!
> Have a request for our friend PBC..I (or should i say WE ??) would looooooove, to see some of your clothes, amazing dresses, lovely tops and so on..and maybe your last purshases, bags shoes, accessories, everything you want, just share with us..please ? And if you don't want to, i will be like this untill the end of my life :


 
here you go.....these are some recent action pics i posted in the hermes thread:


----------



## peanutbabycakes




----------



## peanutbabycakes




----------



## sunnibunni

waah! you have such cute dresses. and gee that new lizard just seems to go with everything don't it!  love the gold fendi buckle slides. metallic shoes make me


----------



## notvalidchoice

gorgeous outfits and purses
 beautiful all of them


----------



## LVuittonLover




----------



## peanutbabycakes

some pics from last year....i know, most are with hermes bags!  i'm trying to find pics with my other bags!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

yaaa, me and my chanels:






and hermes again:


----------



## spoiled_brat

Ok, I'm just going to say this on behalf of everyone else...

WE  YOU PBC!!!


----------



## baby of fashion

PBC you rock! I love your style!!


----------



## pwecious_323

cute outfits..i haven't got a chance to go to the jewelry show yet...but will soon i hope 

also, where did u get these cute tops and dresses? could u plz share with us too 
thx




peanutbabycakes said:


> here you go.....these are some recent action pics i posted in the hermes thread:
> 
> View attachment 391971
> View attachment 391972
> 
> 
> View attachment 391973
> View attachment 391974
> 
> 
> View attachment 391975


----------



## Bride2B

Wow PBC! Can we get a better look at that stunning engagement ring & wedding band? I am such a jewelry nut!

Your outfits are stylish, chic, & effortless all at the same time!


By the way, I wish you could plan my wedding! My dress is the one in my avatar...do you approve ? :o)


----------



## mysticrita

Oh all fantastic ! may i ask who make those fantastic flats that you wear with the black dress..?
Thx for sharing..can wait to see more


----------



## auiaui

fantastic stuff !!! Thx for sharing want to see more !!


----------



## LeeMiller

Oooh, love the new bag. So classy. Almost makes me want to get my future MIL interested in borrowing my bags so that my fiance has to make it up to me!!


----------



## Teacup9

WOW! I couldn't make it through every page but I sure had fun. May my very first post here sprinkle you with baby dust. I'm sure you don't *need* another shopping hobby, but I hope you'll stop buy the (luxury style) cloth diaper or the babywearing (carriers) forums really soon. Textiles take on a whole new meaning when you think about them touching a little one.


----------



## loveaddict

omg talking abouttt your wedding n engagement ring, can we pleasee seee your wedding photoes??? you can do what u did with ur other photoes.. i mean blurring the faces etc... but i am SUPER sure that ur wedding must be magicalll ooohhh...tia pbc, your thread is really the most wonderful ever.


----------



## little*birdy

I don't know what made me click on this thread but sure glad I did. PBC, you have the most beautiful closet, the most amazing house...everything is gorgeous!   I'm only up to page 26 of this thread and have a long way to go, but just clicked on the current page to add my comment! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Soni

I absoloutly love your wardrobe. Great style great organisation !! love it!!!


----------



## LiLyBoO

I LOVE YOUR HOUSE!! its beautiful!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you *sunnibunni, notvalidchoice, lvuittonlover, spoiledbrat, babyoffashion, pwecious, bride2b, mysticrita, auiaui, leemiller, teacup, loveaddict, littlebirdy, soni, lilyboo*!!!!!!!!

*pwecious:* lemme know which outfit you want info on!

*bride2b:*  thank you!  your wedding gown is stunning!  the back is very dramatic and i love the color!    i would LOVE to plan your wedding!  LOL  i have fantasies about planning weddings all the time!!  i still flip through wedding mags & wish i could get married all over again so i can put my ideas to use again!  LOL  

here are the rings i'm wearing in some of my pics...(not my original engagement ring)




*mysticrita:*  the flats are by 9west
*teacup:*  hope to see you in the baby forums one day soon!  

*loveaddict:*  i'll see what i can do about those wedding pics for ya!  just so you know....you just opened a can of worms when you mentioned "wedding and pictures"....my 2 other major loves besides for purses and bling!  LOL


----------



## AEILoveU

The pics of Timmy, as per request!














We're *massive *animal fans in our family! 
When I say massive, I mean over two households we have -
_5 cats_
- a ragdoll/russian blue mix
- a russian blue/? mix
- turkish van
- ginger tom (?) of dubious parentage
- manx 
_6 dogs_
- basset/? mix
- basset
- chi
- jack russell
- alsatian (german shep. for you Americans, lol)/rottie *--(surprisingly, this dog is the calmest and kindest of them all!!)--*
- sheltie 
+ whoever comes to stay with us while friends are away on holiday. Usually we have a couple more dogs with us, LOL! It's madness! I feel like a professional dogwalker - we've had people come up to us, "oh, do you have a business card? - "No, sorry, these are our personal animals."

_2 horses_ (recently sold, :cry
- dutch warmblood
- appaloosa
_2 rabbits_
_2 birds_
- maroon tail conure
- another green parrot (dunno the breed as I avoid this bird... it's the devil incarnate, I swear!)
_1 hamster_ (although this might have changed to 2 in the last week...)
_3 fish tanks_
_1 little boy named Collin_ (joking on the last one.. he only behaves like an animal when sitting in front of the Wii...)



Hope you don't mind that I post more than just pics of Timmy! 

MichaelAngelo - aka Milo





George (we call him Napoleon)





Penny





Captain Jack Sparrow! (this bird is awesome)






We also have a step-mum who is MAD about fashion, but keeps all bags to herself (understandable, with the little tear-aways in the house, and boarding school really isn't the place for these things, sometimes...)


*PBC*- LOVE your mini-pin in the background of your pics! I've heard they're really hard to train, is this true?


----------



## AEILoveU

Oh my goodness! I just now realised how huge my post was! I'm terribly sorry about how large the pictures are.


----------



## ladyeeboutique

peanutbabycakes said:


> so as i was saying the other day.......i had to be a good DIL and give up my brand new chanel to MIL so that she could be happy.  in return, my sweet DH (who was out of town for the wknd bc of work) went out the next day to hermes and picked up a lil' something special for me to make up for it.  he had it shipped to me and it finally arrived yesterday!
> 
> 25cm ficelle lizard kelly!
> 
> here she is all around the house!  LOL  she changes colors in diff lighting so that got me all excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 389922
> 
> 
> View attachment 389923
> 
> 
> View attachment 389924
> 
> 
> View attachment 389925
> 
> 
> and here are my 3 exotic kellys!!!    ostrich, croc, lizard
> 
> View attachment 389926


Simply breathtaking PbC!!! Phew, Love them all.


----------



## christyharmony

Wow PBC, you have an amazing closet!  I have looked through every single page on this thread, and I am so stunned by how amazing your purses/clothes/shoes/jewelry collection is!  Nice work.


----------



## DesigningStyle

This is truly the ultimate in closets!  It reminds me of Kimora's!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hey *AEiloveu*!!!!!  thank you for the pics!  your pets are sooooo adorable!!!  love every one of them!!!!  makes me happy to see owners who love their pets soo much!!!


----------



## AEILoveU

Thank you! They are our everything. As cheesy as that sounds!
Does your MIL like your animals? 
My grandparents were a mixed reaction when they came to live with us. I think it was because we had sooooo many of them, lol.


----------



## Bag Dreamer

Hi PBC

i just chanced upon this thread today and enjoyed it so much! wish i had seen this earlier....i tried to speed read to catch up but i am not quite done yet. 

not sure if anyone has said this before...but amid all the TDF bags, clothes, interior decor, furnitures you posted....there was one thing u said in one of your posts that almost brought tears in my eyes...no kidding!

that is you will give up everything you have to be a mother....

i hope you have daughters! they will be thrilled to pinch your wardrobe!


----------



## little*birdy

peanutbabycakes said:


> here are the rings i'm wearing in some of my pics...(not my original engagement ring)
> 
> View attachment 392923


 
WOW!!  

Where are my sunglasses when I need them! I'm blinded!!


----------



## little*birdy

AEILoveU, can I just say how beautiful your pets are!!


----------



## notvalidchoice

that ring is huge and incredibly beautiful my retinas may be burned from the shining glory of your beautiful ring.


----------



## Marie2008

here are the rings i'm wearing in some of my pics...(not my original engagement ring)

View attachment 392923


Hello PBC,

Congratulations for your thread, I am sure it's by far the most populat on tpf...

By curiosity, how was your original engagement ring? 

I got married 2 1/2 years ago and I am thinking to change my engagement ring...and I need some advice!!! I received a solitaire and now I am looking for a fancier one. Since you lived in Canada, you must know Birks. So here are the 2 options I have, the Caresse round cut or the Caresse Princess cut. You can see the pics on their website, (I am not able to attache them )

You have such a classy style, I am really looking for your thoughts on this one.
By the way, DH is not so happy with the idea...

All the best,
Marie


----------



## peanutbabycakes

met up with a couple PF buddies yesterday to do some shopping.  here i am with my phillip lim dress on...




neiman's was having their sale event.  buy 2 pairs of shoes, get $150 off.  buy 2 handbags, get $400 off!  i didn't get any bags, but i got a pair of chanel jelly sandals.  my BFF also got a pair, so we combined the 2 to get the $150 savings!  hehe


----------



## peanutbabycakes

AEILoveU said:


> Thank you! They are our everything. As cheesy as that sounds!
> *Does your MIL like your animals?*
> My grandparents were a mixed reaction when they came to live with us. I think it was because we had sooooo many of them, lol.


 
let's just say she loves it when i have to board the dogs whenever i go out of town. she'll hold them and pet them, but at the same time she'll tell us how she thinks they're too much trouble! 



Bag Dreamer said:


> Hi PBC
> 
> i just chanced upon this thread today and enjoyed it so much! wish i had seen this earlier....i tried to speed read to catch up but i am not quite done yet.
> 
> not sure if anyone has said this before...but amid all the TDF bags, clothes, interior decor, furnitures you posted....there was one thing u said in one of your posts that almost brought tears in my eyes...no kidding!
> 
> that is you will give up everything you have to be a mother....
> 
> i hope you have daughters! they will be thrilled to pinch your wardrobe!


 
thank you so much for that!  it's the one dream that has yet to come true for me. well, that and MIL moving out! LOL 



little*birdy said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Where are my sunglasses when I need them! I'm blinded!!


 
LOL thanks. it's really not that big of a deal. the center is 2.36 carats. i'm hoping to upgrade to 5 carats shortly. (5 carats for 5 yrs of marriage)



little*birdy said:


> AEILoveU, can I just say how beautiful your pets are!!


 
i agree too! 



notvalidchoice said:


> that ring is huge and incredibly beautiful my retinas may be burned from the shining glory of your beautiful ring.


 
aaaw, thanks! but it's not _*that*_ huge compared to others i've seen on this forum! i just don't know if i can ever pull off something bigger on, but hopefully we'll see very soon!


----------



## Yorelica

PBC: babe I love your new kelly! and yes your right...shes so cool! she actually does change color in different lighting! love it love it!
your gorgeous H in action pics always make me feel like I am reading a fashion magazine!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Marie2008 said:


> Hello PBC,
> 
> Congratulations for your thread, I am sure it's by far the most populat on tpf...
> 
> By curiosity, how was your original engagement ring?
> 
> I got married 2 1/2 years ago and I am thinking to change my engagement ring...and I need some advice!!! I received a solitaire and now I am looking for a fancier one. Since you lived in Canada, you must know Birks. So here are the 2 options I have, the Caresse round cut or the Caresse Princess cut. You can see the pics on their website, (I am not able to attache them )
> 
> You have such a classy style, I am really looking for your thoughts on this one.
> By the way, DH is not so happy with the idea...
> 
> All the best,
> Marie


 
hi marie!

DH doesn't mind changing rings at all.  he's changed his wedding band 3 times too!  this is actually my 3rd engagement ring from DH.  original one was prong setting with baguettes all the way around the band, to match the wedding band.  

2nd ring looked like this:




i'm a HUGE fan of princess cuts or anything square-ish (cushion, radiant, asscher), so i'm gonna say go with a princess stone!  you already have a round so try something diff!?  if you wanna add a lil' bit more bling but still keep it "simple", try micro pave diamonds around it and all around the band.  

i think your DH will be ok once he sees how pretty it looks on you and how happy it makes you!    maybe wait for a special occasion to do it?!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you my sweet *yorelica*!  haven't seen you in awhile over in the H threads!  *moviegirl *mentioned she found you a karo?!  that's awesome!!


----------



## catabie

PBC-the red jacket is adorable. may i ask where u got it from?

i am a huge fan of square diamond too!!

and those chanel jellies are fun! i got a pair in white and black combination!

keep the pics coming.  i love this thread!


----------



## sunnibunni

peanutbabycakes said:


> i'm a HUGE fan of princess cuts or anything square-ish (cushion, radiant, asscher)



me too! i absolutely love asscher cut. there's something just so elegant about it. when i'm a little older i plan to tell all my girlfriends that i want an asscher cut engagement ring so they can "advise" my future fiancee, whoever he may be.

LOVE the fridge! it's so cute. no one would even know it was a kitchen if it weren't for the microwave.


----------



## lm040523

went through all 62 pages (over a period of 3 days) and all i can say is WOW!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

catabie said:


> PBC-the red jacket is adorable. may i ask where u got it from?
> 
> i am a huge fan of square diamond too!!
> 
> *and those chanel jellies are fun! i got a pair in white and black combination!*
> 
> keep the pics coming. i love this thread!



i think the red jacket you're talking about (with puffy long sleeves?) is from forever 21.  got it on clearance for only $21.99!!!

the black and white chanels are what i had originally wanted!  all sold out in my sz!!!!  booohoooooo!!!!!!

*if anyone sees them in sz 36 or 37, PUHLLEEEEEEEEZ lemme know!!!!*


----------



## catabie

peanutbabycakes said:


> some pics from last year....i know, most are with hermes bags!  i'm trying to find pics with my other bags!  LOL
> 
> View attachment 392015
> View attachment 392016
> 
> 
> View attachment 392017
> View attachment 392018
> 
> 
> View attachment 392019




i meant this little red jacket..

i LOVE IT! it's so prettyyyyy!


----------



## purse queen

My goodness, how many Hermes bags do you have? That closet is gorgeous!!! My husband needs to take notes


----------



## dressygal

I'm new to Purse Forum and can't believe I didn't join sooner!  I've loved reading through this thread!  I live in an apartment and my BF turned a bedroom into a closet for me.  So, I have shelves for my bags and long racks for my clothes.  Everyone thought I was nuts...  Now, it looks like I've found my niche!  Thanks, PBC!  You've heard it before, but I'll say it again - you have an amazing collection (and an amazing house)!


----------



## betseylover

*faints*
u have THE best closet/ bag room/ i want to live in room that i have ever seen!


----------



## ViciousBliss

you're just divine. that is all. *soooo jealoussss*


----------



## Cates

peanutbabycakes said:


> so here are my 2 subzero fridges with the panels on:
> 
> View attachment 393550
> 
> 
> i love how it looks like an armoire and not a fridge!    there are 2 fridge doors on the top and 4 freezer drawers on the bottom.
> 
> anyways, i'm trying to figure out what to have painted on the fridge doors.  any ideas?    i thought about topiaries.....



^^I LOVE the way you've done your fridge!  By far the best paneling I've seen, you would never know it's a fridge!  Topiaries would look nice!  Is that a soft blue color I see on the paneling and island?  So pretty, the buttery tone along with it on the fridge is beautiful!  One of my favorite color combinations is blue and yellow :okay:


----------



## cestbonvoyage

LOVE your style PBC! You have a great taste for sure!  I enjoy reading your thread a lot. Thanks for sharing and making here so much fun everyday!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

catabie said:


> i meant this little red jacket..
> 
> i LOVE IT! it's so prettyyyyy!


 
ohhhhhh that one!  the beige with the red quilting!  it's by Jak & Rae (hope i spelled that right).  bought it 1.5 yr ago at tjmaxx!  another one of my bargain finds...think it was $50!?


----------



## little*birdy

peanutbabycakes said:


> ohhhhhh that one! the beige with the red quilting! it's by Jak & Rae (hope i spelled that right). bought it 1.5 yr ago at tjmaxx! another one of my bargain finds...think it was $50!?


 
I was going to comment about how gorgeous this little jacket was but she beat me to it! I love it, so adorable! Can I come play in your closet?


----------



## godsavechanel

jessi5786 said:


> I haven't visited in a while, I like to save up the joy and savor it all at once, and of course everything is just as fabulous, lovely and amazing as can be expected from peanutbabycakes
> 
> My dog has been sitting on my lap patiently the entire time I've been reacquainting myself with your closet, lol, and since you love dogs too I thought I'd post a pic so we can share our canine appreciation, hope you don't mind!
> 
> View attachment 388911


awww what a cute little puppy!
and peanutbuttercakes, all i can say is ohmygod!! to your closet, it's amazing!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my DH can be so odd sometimes.  either he's totally clueless about obvious things, or he'll notice things that i wouldn't even think of!

he left out of town for work this past week and left something for me on my vanity that morning.  




i called him to ask "what's this?  did you do this?"  he said "yea, i saw that you were almost out of eye makeup remover......




so i got you some samples from kiehl's...you should try it, see if you like it better!  the lady said it's gentle on your eyes!"  


OMGGGGGG!!!!  i had no idea he even paid any attention to my makeup stuff!!  

anyways, thought it was a cute story to share.....anyone have any of their cute DH/SO stories to share as well?!


----------



## notvalidchoice

awww thats so cute


----------



## sunnibunni

that's a terribly cute story. he's so thoughtful! who would've thunk that guys even notice such things.


----------



## LaurieAnn

Hi PBC, I've been trying really hard to spend less time in front of the computer screen every day and get more work done.  But I have to check in with you!  I absolutely love what you did with your refrigerator!! I'm really into discreet pieces in the kitchen and your design skills just nailed it.  

BTW, your recent outfit postings are very cute too.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

You have exquisite taste m' dear just exquisite in your home, handbag collection, coat collection and everything else.  What I wouldn't do to have a closet like yours!  

You remind me of a good friend of mine in SOCAL is that where you live?

Cheers!


----------



## bella10

i think this is a record, i finished reading this thread in one sitting ( no potty breaks too!) keep it coming!


----------



## shasha17a

Your closet is fabulous. I would love to just dive right in right into your shoe collection.


----------



## mustlovecatz

i love how you still shop for bargains on shoes/clothes after spending so much on bags!


----------



## babyskyblue

PBC, your DH is just a sweetie Mr. HotCake!!!  If my future DH is 50% as sweet as yours I will be satisfied!!


----------



## oceancitygirl

Oh my, I think I am in love. I would like to come and shop at your boutique lol. You are a very lucky lady to have such a nice hubby


----------



## blingbaby

PBC.... what a lucky girl you are. I am in absolute awe. Your collection is wonderful, amazing. I am so glad I saw your wardrobes... we are renovating our bedroom soon and I would love something like that, not on such a grand scale, a little smaller, but that is just TDF.

And your Hermes, especially the ostrich are just stunning.

I was going to bed, was bored and wanted to look at some bag pics.... now my eyes are hanging out of my head as I looked through the whole 63 at once. 

Goodnight lucky lady


----------



## margaritaxmix

Very cute DH story about the makeup remover 

PBC, you're truly an style inspiration  Can't wait to see this thread grow more!


----------



## ssmama

I am speechless and in  with your house, esp. the closet! Everything is absolutely gawwgeous dahlin'!!! I also love how you mix a $$$ bag with Forever21. 

I feel so bad that your MIL is so hard to get along with, I lucked out and got a great MIL...it's my own mom that is sometimes ...it must be an Asian woman thing...LOL...


----------



## peanutbabycakes

AEILoveU said:


> *PBC*- LOVE your mini-pin in the background of your pics! I've heard they're really hard to train, is this true?


 
this is my 2nd min pin.  they are very loving, affectionate, and total lap dogs.  very smart, just stubborn that's all.  very stubborn.    oh and they are super nosey!!!  LOL



Cates said:


> ^^I LOVE the way you've done your fridge! By far the best paneling I've seen, you would never know it's a fridge! Topiaries would look nice! *Is that a soft blue color I see on the paneling and island?* So pretty, the buttery tone along with it on the fridge is beautiful! One of my favorite color combinations is blue and yellow :okay:


 
it's a blue-ish green.  the base coat is a baby blue, but once glazed/antiqued it turned into a soft minty sage green.  same with the yellow.  the base coat is a bright yellow, and once glazed it turned into a dijon mustardy yellow.


----------



## Samia

I love your thread, and your action pics are so cute!


----------



## joanna

Came to admire again~ 

Looooove your closet~ and your house...

BTW... Did you get a haircut? I likey likey!!
ready for summer~
Which salon do you go to?


----------



## mtngirl1324

PBC, I love your thread! You have an amazing sense of style and home decor. I adore what you've done with your new home! And the bags- who could overlook that stunning collection! Its so sweet that they all have their own little tale! I also love that you mix high-end luxury items with discount brands and sale items- that really shows how stylish you are, blending the two! Kudos to you!! =D

The bit about the eye-makeup remover is so adorable! Today I was doing a vitamin-c peel and my BF asked what it does and how it works, and the next thing I know he's asking me to do it to him! Usually I have to sneak a little SPF (we live in FL) on his face in the mornings, and that's the extent of his skincare regimen. I tried really hard not to smile as my 6'4 BF sat patiently as I gave him a peel! Men are so adorable sometimes!


----------



## loveaddict

hhauhauahu i cant stop laughing bout ur dh n eye removal cream! he is soooo caring =) but you are soooooo deserving it =)
btw pleaseeee i loveeeeee your can of worms, pleasee pleaseee share your wedding stories and pics hauahuahu I AM SURE you have lots of MIL horror stories too for your wedding stuff hahahha =) share sharee!!!

oooohh and the chanel jellies in black n white, last time i checked nordies- peggy  (206)628-1253 still have them and saks nyc- saskia sastranegara  (212.872.8723)still have them in size 37, because i wear 37 too and i took from saks sf! goodluck!


----------



## babyskyblue

PBC, this picture is specifically for you (photo credit to a magazine)! Good luck in your searching for the black ones!


----------



## deeliciouz

Hi PBC! *waves* 

This is my first foray into this forum, and WOW, is all I can say. I just finished reading all 64 pages in one sitting was totally hooked. I had no idea so much time had passed since I started reading your thread at 7pm! :shame:

I want to add my voice into the choruses of "Oh My God's!" You truly have the best closet and the items that are in it. I'm not a big fan of Hermes, but this thread has truly opened my eyes to their beauty and versatility. 

As for your home, what can I say but WOW again! I _*love*_ your style. I love how romantic and classy and elegant the little pieces you have shown to us are. I also adore that the style is so old-world. I love, love, love it! Will you be my interior designer too? 

You have such an innate sense of style and a grace that makes your beauty shine out so clearly. The true love that I see between you and your DH is so inspiring, and gives me hope that soulmates truly do exist.  You two are definitely made for each other.

I, too, only hope for the best for you and your DH. And of your darling babies to come!


----------



## AEILoveU

*PBC - *Well, I have to say it could be worse, lol. At least she doesn't scream every time they come in the room! Haha. But still, it can be a bit hurtful that everbody doesn't love your furbabies as much as you do!

Just love the new sandals you picked up! They're so summery! I'm jealous of your lovely American weather!


*Little*Birdy-* Thank you ever so much for your kind words! I'd tell them, but I'm afraid they know it already!


----------



## bibliophile

Aww that's such a sweet story *PBC. *I know everyone has said it before, and said it better, but the ONLY thing that's better than your sense of style is your relationship with DH.

I really hope you add little girls to the stable soon. Imagine growing up with a such a loving mummy and daddy - PLUS access to such beautiful clothes/bags/shoes!!!! 

Post more, please!!!! At the risk of sounding hopelessly pathetic, your life is just so inspirational 

And yes, I've been lurking around reading your thread, and just thought you should know that you bring immense (vicarious) joy to your faithful following!


----------



## jagxjr99

ok i just finished reading EVERYTHING, and i LOVE your style! Your house is beautiful, and your clothes and accessories are amazing! I would like to know more about how you get all of your amazing shoes and clothes on sale... from which stores do you most frequently shop at, where do you get all of your great "finds"?? I love what you wear and need to find myself some new things!! Please let me know!!!!


----------



## bluefish

I liked the story about DH and the eye makeup remover. cute. 
And the panels on your fridge look PERFECT!


----------



## Stinas

Love everything!!!
What does your original engagement ring look like?  Im trying to give the BF ideas lol


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!!!!!  love reading all your posts!!!

*joanna:*  i'll PM u the salon info!

*mtngirl:*  that is so cute & funny!  6'4" man getting a facial peel by his GF!!  my DH is actually more girly than me.  he's all into facials, mannies, peddies, massages, etc for himself when we're on vacation!  LOL  the first thing he does when we check into any hotel is the spa service!  haha  he's been trying to get me to do a couples massage with him but i don't know.....i think it's kinda cheesy!!  LOL  (i've been watching too many cheesy "the bachelor" and "the bachelorette" shows!!)


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Stinas said:


> Love everything!!!
> What does your original engagement ring look like? Im trying to give the BF ideas lol


 
thanks.  i'll see if i can find a pic.  it was platinum wth a princess cut, prong set with baguettes all the way around the entire band, like an eternity band.  it matched with my eternity wedding band.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

DH came to me over the wknd and said "wanna go to the mall??!"  such a rare thing for him to say to me (LOL!!!), so of course i said "ok!!"  so we went & picked up a lil' something special for DH this time........something classic and understated for him to wear with his suits.  

blancpain watch in white gold!









then we went to saks 5th ave and DH bought me a dress to wear for him next wknd!


----------



## bluefish

ooh! very elegant!
what about your dress, though? i think we need pics of that too!


----------



## sunnibunni

indeed. some modeling pics when you get all dolled up.

i love the watch. it's so classic and simple. sounds like a great mall. i've never been to a mall with such upscale stores but then again who needs a mall when you live in nyc?


----------



## Lola

Ohhh......please post more pics of your diamond rings


----------



## danicky

peanutbabycakes  gorgeous watch. Very classy and elegant.


----------



## sunnypoo

PBC - first of all, GORGEOUS collection!! i'm flipping out over here. your closet is to die for! and your coats! and the pearls... ok i'm done 

second, ok, i am totally creeped out. your house is pretty much identical to my in-laws, down to the exposed beams, the yellow walls with the trim, the master shower and even the same range... lol (ironic since my in-laws rarely cook, why do they need a wolf?) if your wood flooring is antique and you use rustic french dinnerware, i WILL freak. 

needless to say, i LOVE it!


----------



## Veelyn

Wow. All I can say is Wow. You have the best closet I have ever seen. I was like no, this has to be a celebs closet! LOL. 

Its so gorgeous! I love it all! This thread inspires me, lol!


----------



## shesnochill

HOLY... MOLYYYY.... 

I am so jealous  I love the glass doors and everything! ESPECIALLY THE SHOES. Great collection and showcase


----------



## mrs nordic

Great watch, simple and elegant - and a real watchmaker label, right?


----------



## shesnochill

peanutbabycakes said:


> my DH can be so odd sometimes.  either he's totally clueless about obvious things, or he'll notice things that i wouldn't even think of!
> 
> he left out of town for work this past week and left something for me on my vanity that morning.
> 
> View attachment 394312
> 
> 
> i called him to ask "what's this?  did you do this?"  he said "yea, i saw that you were almost out of eye makeup remover......
> 
> View attachment 394313
> 
> 
> so i got you some samples from kiehl's...you should try it, see if you like it better!  the lady said it's gentle on your eyes!"
> 
> 
> OMGGGGGG!!!!  i had no idea he even paid any attention to my makeup stuff!!
> 
> anyways, thought it was a cute story to share.....anyone have any of their cute DH/SO stories to share as well?!


That is absoutely adorable!!!!! A great hubby you have there!

My SO pulled a chair out for my handbag the other night  I thought that was just so cute!


----------



## shesnochill

I REALLY REALLY enjoy reading your posts *peanutbabycakes*!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

loveaddict said:


> omg talking abouttt your wedding n engagement ring, can we pleasee seee your wedding photoes??? you can do what u did with ur other photoes.. i mean blurring the faces etc... but i am SUPER sure that ur wedding must be magicalll ooohhh...tia pbc, your thread is really the most wonderful ever.


 
here you go.......some pics.  i had my wedding reception at the Palazzo ballroom inside the venetian hotel in vegas.   we got legally married the week before at the courthouse in our hometown, and had a traditional vietnamese ceremony in one of the penthouse suites at the venetian.  

my cake:




dessert (my fave creme brulee):




closeup of one of my dresses ( i had 4 outfit changes!):  




receiving a money gift from guest:




toasting:


----------



## little*birdy

peanutbabycakes, thanks for sharing your wedding pics. The CAKE!!!!! The DESSERT!!! The DRESS and the RING (from what I can see)!! Everything is to die for!! 

P.S. Even with the the faces whitened out, you and your hubby look like the most gorgeous couple!!! 

I always look forward to going back in this thread to see more of your beautiful things!! 

...once again


----------



## sakara54

I love you so much *pbc*!


----------



## tatertot

Gorgeous wedding pics!! You both look so happy I love checking your thread to see what pics you might post next.


----------



## prettyfit

your dh looks like a korean movie star, very gorgeous. haha i hope you don mind me thinking your dh is hot. Lol. You're really pretty yourself too.

I  your thread and always come back to check it whenever i can. KEep them coming!


----------



## misisT

I have just signed up to PF, clicked on a link to your page and have read from the beginning till page 51.  I would have carried on but Im at work, and could possibly face the sack if I did! LOL.

You have such an impeccable taste from bags, shoes, your home, clothes and jewellery.  I love how you remember the story behind every bag purchases.  You come across as a very nice and humble personsuch a sweetheart J   Will definitely come back for more.


----------



## ms piggy

Love the simplicity of the Blancpain watch. DH is also eyeing a classic watch too - Patek Phillipe's Calatrava.

*PBC*, seeing your wedding pics eps your wedding gown brings back so much memory of mine. Don't you just love weddings?!   My main wedding gown was an off-shoulder french cord lace gown too! Here are some of my fav pics (hope you don't mind me posting here :shame : 

Wedding gown with cream sash (pic below) and gold sash



Church ceremony



On the Four Seasons Hotel grand staircase



Wedding cake


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hi *ms piggy*!!!!!!!!!!!!  we are like twins for real!!!!!!  HEHEEH  LOVE LOVE LOVE weddings!!!!!!  thanks for posting your beautiful pics too!!!!!  four seasons....NICE!!!  I LOVE IT!!!!!  you're so pretty!  please share with me some more!!!!!!!  OMG i just love it!!  your dress was so similar to mine, the all lacey part.  mine was all lace that is, with scattered pearl beads (which made it super heavy, ugh!).  i'm such a goofball!  i feel like i just got engaged and want to plan my wedding all over again!!  hahah


----------



## peanutbabycakes

couple more.....

dancing:




our cookie that we gave to each guest:


----------



## candy2100

Pretty, Pretty, Pretty!!!


----------



## ms piggy

peanutbabycakes said:


> hi *ms piggy*!!!!!!!!!!!!  we are like twins for real!!!!!!  HEHEEH  LOVE LOVE LOVE weddings!!!!!!  thanks for posting your beautiful pics too!!!!!  four seasons....NICE!!!  I LOVE IT!!!!!  you're so pretty!  please share with me some more!!!!!!!  OMG i just love it!!  your dress was so similar to mine, the all lacey part.  mine was all lace that is, with scattered pearl beads (which made it super heavy, ugh!).  i'm such a goofball!  i feel like i just got engaged and want to plan my wedding all over again!!  hahah



*PBC*, you're so sweet!!! Love the pearl touches on your dress and on your wedding cake! So classy!! I LOVE pearls (and diamond too obviously LOL)!!!! It's my signature work attire look - pearl studs with my 2-piece suits. 

The dance montage of you and DH are beyond romantic - so dreamy...  Tell me about it, I still enjoy browsing wedding mags and get teary reading couples' wedding stories. :shame:


----------



## sunnibunni

*mspiggy* - that cake is beautiful. i'm craving some cake now. mm. and your dress is absolutely stunning. you guys look so happy.


----------



## Dibernal

AEILoveU said:


> The pics of Timmy, as per request!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're *massive *animal fans in our family!
> When I say massive, I mean over two households we have -
> _5 cats_
> - a ragdoll/russian blue mix
> - a russian blue/? mix
> - turkish van
> - ginger tom (?) of dubious parentage
> - manx
> _6 dogs_
> - basset/? mix
> - basset
> - chi
> - jack russell
> - alsatian (german shep. for you Americans, lol)/rottie *--(surprisingly, this dog is the calmest and kindest of them all!!)--*
> - sheltie
> + whoever comes to stay with us while friends are away on holiday. Usually we have a couple more dogs with us, LOL! It's madness! I feel like a professional dogwalker - we've had people come up to us, "oh, do you have a business card? - "No, sorry, these are our personal animals."
> 
> _2 horses_ (recently sold, :cry
> - dutch warmblood
> - appaloosa
> _2 rabbits_
> _2 birds_
> - maroon tail conure
> - another green parrot (dunno the breed as I avoid this bird... it's the devil incarnate, I swear!)
> _1 hamster_ (although this might have changed to 2 in the last week...)
> _3 fish tanks_
> _1 little boy named Collin_ (joking on the last one.. he only behaves like an animal when sitting in front of the Wii...)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind that I post more than just pics of Timmy!
> 
> MichaelAngelo - aka Milo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George (we call him Napoleon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Jack Sparrow! (this bird is awesome)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a step-mum who is MAD about fashion, but keeps all bags to herself (understandable, with the little tear-aways in the house, and boarding school really isn't the place for these things, sometimes...)
> 
> 
> *PBC*- LOVE your mini-pin in the background of your pics! I've heard they're really hard to train, is this true?


 


Gorgeous animals. I am an animal lover too. God bless you.


----------



## ms piggy

Here are a few more wedding pics - these were taken before the wedding day to be shared as an album on the actual day with family and friends. 

Top view of my gown - full french cord lace over duchess satin.



Goofing around during the shoot heh heh!



This gown was a modern take of the traditional cheongsam, the back part is sheer, LOL!! 



We had these as our wedding mascot, tigger and piglet (DH & I are born in the year of tiger and pig)!!


----------



## little*birdy

peanutbabycakes said:


> couple more.....
> 
> dancing:
> 
> View attachment 397966
> 
> 
> our cookie that we gave to each guest:
> 
> View attachment 397968


 
Gorgeous!!



*ms piggy, *thanks for sharing some wedding pics, too. They're beautiful !!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

funny story to tell.....the night before our wedding, DH's groomsmen & friends threw him a bachelor party.  i'm pretty sure they planned the whole strip club thing (hey, it's vegas afterall!  LOL), but my DH was the only one who skipped out on it!!!!!  LOL  and why??  because he'd rather stay up allllll night long playing blackjack!  as a result of his lack of sleep, he had dark circles under his eyes AND a big ole ZIT on his face the next morning!!!!  i was MORTIFIED when i saw him at the alter!!!  he kept trying to turn his head so that i couldn't see the zit!  i was like "what are you doing?!  *everyone* can see it!"  hahahahhahahaha


----------



## LanguorousLass

peanutbabycakes said:


> our cookie that we gave to each guest:
> 
> View attachment 397968



Wow, PBC, you and your DH are adorable.

I was reading this thread feeling a bit distressed, thinking, "Boy, I should stop hanging out on this forum -- these people are WAAAAAAAAY above my income level."  Then I saw this pic and remembered that it's not about the wallets (and their contents), it's about the people.  I've met some of the loveliest people here.

Although I do think I'd better remember that I've got to pay the mortgage when I'm thinking about buying another H scarf . . .


----------



## kiwishopper

When I grow up I want to be like you PBC  I love love LOVE your taste/style. You inspire me so much


----------



## mrs nordic

Lovely wedding pictures, both *PBC* and *MsPiggy*! How long have you both been married?


----------



## MiiMii

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you!  DH owns an IT consulting company. i've recently dabbled in real estate part time. i think the key is not really how much money you make, but how you spend it. i love to bargain shop for just about anything period. it's almost like a high. and i save the big bucks for my BIG TIME loves: Hermes  & jewelry.


 
Wow you are so lucky!  I am pursuing a degree in Finance that can hopefully get me to where you are...may I ask where you went to school, what type of degree you have?  Did you buy all these bags AFTER you met your husband or BEFORE? =d 

I'm training my bf to be like DH lol 
I am soo jealous!
Tell me your secrets to being RICH!! lol
Is it all about meeting the right guy?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!!!!  hope i don't get in trouble by vlad or megs for posting pics other than bags on this thread!  LOL  

*mspiggy:*  absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  thank you so much again for sharing your pics!!  i love looking at wedding pics!!!!  everytime i'm at a store, i head towards the magazine section and start flipping thru wedding mags right away!!  esp now...it's wedding season!  LOL  so many pretty dainty things to look at!  

btw...did you and DH do that couples photo session that's supposedly really popular in taiwan??  DH and i flew to california just to do that and OMG, some of our pics were sooooooooo cheeeeeeesy!!!!!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

mrs nordic said:


> Lovely wedding pictures, both *PBC* and *MsPiggy*! How long have you both been married?


 
thanks *mrsnordic*!  we celebrated our 5th annie in dec 07'


----------



## MiiMii

and Btw lol I LOVE your before and after pics!


----------



## loveaddict

pbc: thank youuuuuu so mucccch heuheueheuhue =)) i love love wedding n i love your cake and ms.piggy ones as well yum22 hueheuheu =) ummm but i am not sure whether i am excited about planning mine or not...wedding here its like a family thing...its not a personal thing anymore...it has to be huge etc...i want a simple romantic one. I wish in 5 years i will still have the chemistry that u n ur DH have now =) i adore you guys!
ow and hv u got the jellies? my sa said she has it, saskia from BG ny.


----------



## sweet_pees

peanutbabycakes said:


> View attachment 391976
> View attachment 391977
> 
> 
> View attachment 391978
> View attachment 391980
> 
> 
> View attachment 391984


pbc, your new hair!! i love it~


----------



## Stinas

Awww!
LOVE the wedding pics!!!  You are giving me a lot of ideas with those pics!  Your ring is amazing!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks.  i'll see if i can find a pic.  it was platinum wth a princess cut, prong set with baguettes all the way around the entire band, like an eternity band.  it matched with my eternity wedding band.




This sounds exactly like mine, except mine is white gold. LOVE your new one. I can dream I'll get that kinda upgrade! LOL


----------



## suzie w

hi pbc! wow! your wedding cake looks soooo yummy!  i love the tiffany blue!!!! ( is that correct?  the blue?...)

and the pics are always so pretty!  im so happy that u did NOT white out ur pretty faces on the cookie!  i got to see what u look like!  its really nice to actually see ur beautiful smile!  it goes with ur heart!  you are a beautiful couple!

thanks for sharing again... and if u have time.... would love to see all the dress changes...:shame:....   oh- who am i kidding!  i want to see everything!


----------



## ms piggy

peanutbabycakes said:


> *mspiggy:* absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!! thank you so much again for sharing your pics!! i love looking at wedding pics!!!! everytime i'm at a store, i head towards the magazine section and start flipping thru wedding mags right away!! esp now...it's wedding season! LOL so many pretty dainty things to look at!
> 
> btw...did you and DH do that couples photo session that's supposedly really popular in taiwan?? DH and i flew to california just to do that and OMG, some of our pics were sooooooooo cheeeeeeesy!!!!! LOL


 
Thanks *pbc* for letting me share!! The pre-wedding pics were taken in a couple photo session but we deliberately choose a local photography house in Singapore that is non-Taiwanese style (as we find the latter style quite cheesy too). We wanted pics that were simple, clean and classic (no "what we were we thinking of" years down the road, lol), so no elaborate customes and styling.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

loveaddict said:


> pbc: thank youuuuuu so mucccch heuheueheuhue =)) i love love wedding n i love your cake and ms.piggy ones as well yum22 hueheuheu =) ummm but i am not sure whether i am excited about planning mine or not...*wedding here its like a family thing...its not a personal thing anymore...it has to be huge etc...i want a simple romantic one. *I wish in 5 years i will still have the chemistry that u n ur DH have now =) i adore you guys!
> ow and hv u got the jellies? my sa said she has it, saskia from BG ny.


 
i know what you mean.  that is the reason why i had a destination wedding (vegas), to minimize the guest list.  only those who really cared about us would spend the time and money to fly out there.  we ended up with 200 guests though.  LOL  better than ~800 guests though had we done the wedding in our hometown!  my parents would have had to invite everyone and their mother!!!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ms piggy said:


> Thanks *pbc* for letting me share!! The pre-wedding pics were taken in a couple photo session but we deliberately choose a local photography house in Singapore that is non-Taiwanese style (as we find the latter style quite cheesy too). We wanted pics that were simple, clean and classic (no "what we were we thinking of" years down the road, lol), so no elaborate customes and styling.


 
LOL!  out of the 500 or more pics and 10 outfit changes that we did, i think only about 20 pics were NOT cheesy!!!!!!  HAHAHAH  it was fun though!


----------



## mustlovecatz

aw you guys are literally a fairytale..but married for 5 years??? and no kids??? when are you guys planning?? (if that isnt too personal)


----------



## lvchanelqueen

PBC, First of all, I love reading all your thread, love your quick witty humors, and of course, your taste in men and fashion is class A+++.  Keep all the great pictures coming.


----------



## ms piggy

peanutbabycakes said:


> LOL! out of the 500 or more pics and 10 outfit changes that we did, i think only about 20 pics were NOT cheesy!!!!!! HAHAHAH it was fun though!


 
I know exactly what you mean!  That's why we stuck to only our own outfits (my gowns and DH's suits as well as our casual jeans and tees).


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you to those who commented on my pics! 

*mrs nordic* we are married exactly 3 years today (3 April)!!!


----------



## MiiMii

lol my BF doesn't let me drink COKE either but he buys it for me sometimes to make me happy! lol


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Happy 3rd Annie* Mr & Ms Piggy*!!!!!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*miimii:*  that is sweet of your BF!  that no coke rule is so annoying at times though, right??!!  LOL  esp when we're out eating chinese food and it's super salty!!  an ice cold coke would be PERFECT to wash it all down!!!!!  haha


----------



## LaurieAnn

Wow! What absolutely stunning wedding pictures from both of you *PBC* and *MsPiggy*. Words just can't express how much I appreciate how you share your elegant lives with us in pictures. And *PBC*, that watch for your husband is so classic and elegant! Your DH must be one of the top well-dressed men wherever he goes.

I come to this thread because so much of life is mundane or even tragic (news from papers and TV) and I just need more _beauty_ in my life. For me beauty is nourshing and soul healing. It doesn't matter where I find beauty, it can be in a well crafted shoe or handbag, at an international art museum or a humble restaurant where the chef prepares meals with care and delicious ingredients-I just need me more beauty and *PBC* you have so much beauty to add to the world.


----------



## kashmira

Thank you so much *PBC* and *MsPiggy* for sharing your truly stunning wedding pics! Seeing your pics are bringing back memories of mine and my wedding day is, so far, the absolutely best day of my life!!!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

PBC, you wedding cake is out of this world!  Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!

Your DH is cutie too   And you know you are gorgeous.  You two make a beautiful couple


----------



## ms piggy

peanutbabycakes said:


> Happy 3rd Annie* Mr & Ms Piggy*!!!!!!!!



Thank you *PBC*!!  You're truly a special gal.


----------



## ms piggy

*LaurieAnn*, *kashmira* thank you!! 

*LaurieAnn*, I so agree with your take of beauty - there's so much to appreciate in life be it big or small, expensive or otherwise. We need more people like *PBC* who emits positive ions and sees the best in almost everything/everyone.


----------



## DiamondS

_I'm AMAZED.. I love your closet and the way you've styled it. Well done!! _


----------



## shoppinghabbit

I am so in love with this closet! UG I want it all. I am drooling on everything! If I had the money I would be buying myself that Pink ostrich hermes you have!! I want one of those so bad


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

OMG.... I hate to confess.... because it's a feeling I ALWAYS tried to avoid.... but .... I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo f****** jealous...... This is even better than a boutique.... it's Art...... It shows your passion for all the designer "goodies"... I love it..... Haver you ever left it? I would never.... only to shop for new things to put in there.... It's like you take the things from a god place to put them into an even better one.. (your closet)..... Honestly, I am speechless..... and sad.....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

received my _early_ bday present from DH today! 

*Hermes blue sapphire lizard kelly*


----------



## MiiMii

babyskyblue said:


> PBC, this picture is specifically for you (photo credit to a magazine)! Good luck in your searching for the black ones!


 
Hello, may I ask if you know where I can find more of these Chanel Jelly Sandals??? I'm IN LOVE!!!


----------



## little*birdy

peanutbabycakes said:


> received my _early_ bday present from DH today!
> 
> *Hermes blue sapphire lizard kelly*
> 
> View attachment 399500
> 
> 
> View attachment 399502
> 
> 
> View attachment 399501


 
PBC, your hubby is so sweet....an "early" birthday present!! Will you get another present on the day of your birthday? 

P.S. I LOVE your bathroom!!!


----------



## AEILoveU

I go away for a couple of days, and look what I miss! 
*PBC: *Your wedding was absolutely gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing those moments with us. What a beautiful cake.. to be honest, I'd be afraid to cut it and eat it. I'd almost - _almost _- just want to stare at it, lol.
And that lizards kelly! Stunning. I hope you have a lovely birthday, if I haven't missed it already. 

*Ms Piggy *- Thank you also for sharing your wedding photos! They are breathtaking. I think the cookie idea is wonderful - I've not heard of something like that before! 

You both look gorgeous in your photos - even with the white-out faces, lol. You can't hide beauty! 

*Dibernal* - Thank you for your thoughtful comment! I can see by your avatar that you are a proud parent of a beautiful pup! 

*MuiLouisChoo -* Congrats on the new addition! Zaxby's picture is adorable! 

Seriously, this thread is addictive - I feel like I've missed a brand new episode of my favourite series when I don't come on here ever day, haha. :weird:


----------



## sunnibunni

holy mother of all that is beautiful. that lizard kelly is absolutely stunning. now...i'm not a huge fan or lizard i must confess. but the color...oh my sweet lord the color. it's gorgeous.

*wipes drool off chin*


----------



## Sophieees

I totally feel kind of addicted to this page..today during a lecture I realised how much I misssed reading Your posts PBC..I'm new here but totally fell in love with Hermés and I decided that if I can become a dentist (fingers crossed) I will spend my first (ok maybe not the first but the first few put together..) salary on a designer bag..as I don't own one YET  (I know I don't even belong here..) I always tried to make the most out of my pocket money thought  hope I can learn and maybe learn and develop thenks to this site and You ladys here


----------



## Chaneller

peanutbabycakes said:


> *Hermes blue sapphire lizard kelly*



Absolutely amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

peanutbabycakes said:


> received my _early_ bday present from DH today!
> 
> *Hermes blue sapphire lizard kelly*
> 
> View attachment 399500
> 
> 
> View attachment 399502
> 
> 
> View attachment 399501



Absolutely stunning!! Happy Birthday in Advance!!!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

peanutbabycakes said:


> here you go.......some pics.  i had my wedding reception at the Palazzo ballroom inside the venetian hotel in vegas.   we got legally married the week before at the courthouse in our hometown, and had a traditional vietnamese ceremony in one of the penthouse suites at the venetian.
> 
> my cake:
> 
> View attachment 397808
> 
> 
> dessert (my fave creme brulee):
> 
> View attachment 397809
> 
> 
> closeup of one of my dresses ( i had 4 outfit changes!):
> 
> View attachment 397812
> 
> 
> receiving a money gift from guest:
> 
> View attachment 397792
> 
> 
> toasting:
> 
> View attachment 397811



Your wedding looks absolutely gorgeous and I love your dress, so so beautiful. You have such exquisite taste. Do you mind telling me who made the dress please?


----------



## ladyeeboutique

ms piggy said:


> Love the simplicity of the Blancpain watch. DH is also eyeing a classic watch too - Patek Phillipe's Calatrava.
> 
> *PBC*, seeing your wedding pics eps your wedding gown brings back so much memory of mine. Don't you just love weddings?!   My main wedding gown was an off-shoulder french cord lace gown too! Here are some of my fav pics (hope you don't mind me posting here :shame :
> 
> Wedding gown with cream sash (pic below) and gold sash
> View attachment 397927
> 
> 
> Church ceremony
> View attachment 397928
> 
> 
> On the Four Seasons Hotel grand staircase
> View attachment 397952
> 
> 
> Wedding cake
> View attachment 397953



Aww ms piggy, your wedding's absolutely beautiful!! I LOVE it all, love it.


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Sophieees said:


> I totally feel kind of addicted to this page..today during a lecture I realised how much I misssed reading Your posts PBC..I'm new here but totally fell in love with Hermés and I decided that if I can become a dentist (fingers crossed) I will spend my first (ok maybe not the first but the first few put together..) salary on a designer bag..as I don't own one YET  (I know I don't even belong here..) I always tried to make the most out of my pocket money thought  hope I can learn and maybe learn and develop thenks to this site and You ladys here



You so belong here honey, welcome!! Yay to becoming a dentist.


----------



## notvalidchoice

peanutbabycakes said:


> received my _early_ bday present from DH today!
> 
> *Hermes blue sapphire lizard kelly*
> 
> View attachment 399500
> 
> 
> View attachment 399502
> 
> 
> View attachment 399501



stunning I love the  color.
happy b-day!


----------



## flowinq

I just read this entire thread! I am so in love with your closet   it inspires me to think about the kind of house i want some day!

Im going off to college this fall (im not even 18 yet- so i'm still just a baby!) but this makes me want to work super hard and get a great job so i can have a wonderful collection like yours!

i can't wait to see more of your posts because i really enjoy them!


----------



## Diordarling

peanutbabycakes said:


> funny story to tell.....the night before our wedding, DH's groomsmen & friends threw him a bachelor party. i'm pretty sure they planned the whole strip club thing (hey, it's vegas afterall! LOL), but my DH was the only one who skipped out on it!!!!! LOL and why?? because he'd rather stay up allllll night long playing blackjack! as a result of his lack of sleep, he had dark circles under his eyes AND a big ole ZIT on his face the next morning!!!! i was MORTIFIED when i saw him at the alter!!! he kept trying to turn his head so that i couldn't see the zit! i was like "what are you doing?! *everyone* can see it!" hahahahhahahaha


 
 LOL that is so funny, congrats on your wedding PBC!!


----------



## Sophieees

Thank You Ladyeeboutique!


----------



## Samia

Thanks for sharing your wedding pics, your dresses look lovely and amazing cake.
I sort of had a long wedding too, a whole week. Me and Hubby are from differenet cultures so we had the legal marriage, a traditional girls night, a henna ceremony and 2 receptions, each a day apart. And I got to wear something new and beautiful each day, it was long and tiring but unforgettable and fun more.


----------



## deelaa

OMG!!!!!! ...you have the most stylish and impressive closet/collection I have EVER seen absolutely FAB!!!!

PUHLEEESSSSE, keep it coming...its truely something to aspire to


----------



## jagxjr99

PBC- you and your wedding pics are beautiful! 

How did you and your dh meet? I bet there is a great story there!

Also, I'm kinda new to PF, and actually am not 100% sure what dh even means, but I have some ideas... what does dh stand for?


----------



## xnoorax

Hi, I loved ur collection and ur boutique closet!!!!!!!!!!! I just started collecting Hermes bags I got 2 but I find it difficult to find crocs and ostrich. Can u PLZ tell me how can I find them??????????? Thanx


----------



## xnoorax

hi, it's me again I was wondering if you have a lindy? 
:?:


----------



## simplymenotte

ms piggy said:


> Here are a few more wedding pics - these were taken before the wedding day to be shared as an album on the actual day with family and friends.
> 
> Top view of my gown - full french cord lace over duchess satin.
> View attachment 397993
> 
> 
> Goofing around during the shoot heh heh!
> View attachment 397994
> 
> 
> This gown was a modern take of the traditional cheongsam, the back part is sheer, LOL!!
> View attachment 397997
> 
> 
> We had these as our wedding mascot, tigger and piglet (DH & I are born in the year of tiger and pig)!!
> View attachment 398003


 I luv your cheongsam-inspired dress ms. piggy.... it's funny that my sister is also born in the year of pig 1983 and is currently planning for a wedding ... I would forward your inspirational mascot to  her


----------



## simplymenotte

peanutbabycakes said:


> couple more.....
> 
> dancing:
> 
> View attachment 397966
> 
> 
> our cookie that we gave to each guest:
> 
> View attachment 397968


 
PBC... gorgeous wedding... and perfect momento cookies 
... and of course... awwww... beautiful couple.. thank you for sharing


----------



## w0ot

nice !


----------



## LVuittonLover

peanutbabycakes said:


> received my _early_ bday present from DH today!
> 
> *Hermes blue sapphire lizard kelly*
> 
> View attachment 399500
> 
> 
> View attachment 399502
> 
> 
> View attachment 399501


*Ooooooh, this is lovely.  Your tub is divine. *


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*a continuation of my early bday presents from DH:*

hermes oran sandals






hermes kelly necklace




rolex with rose gold & diamonds


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*mspiggy:*  funny, but our DH's both have great taste!!!  my DH has been eyeing the patek calatrava for awhile now too!!  he likes the white gold with the blue croc strap version!


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh the blue on the bag is amazing!!!!

Do you happen to klnow the price on the oran sandals or a range I would like a pair for myself


----------



## sunnibunni

that rolex is stunning. and the necklace is super cute.


----------



## Munchkin0925

Your wedding pics are lovely. Please post more.


----------



## candi_s

does ur DH collect panerai watches?

love ur house PBC. can i be a guest in ur walk-in?? i promise to behave and not be TOO wild. =D


----------



## lightblue84

*PBC* CONGRATS!!! LOVE THE NEW GOODIES!! CAN YOU POST A MODELING PIC OF THE  hermes kelly necklace????? TIA


----------



## guccisima

OMG, your early bday presents a gorgeous. Your husmand is such a darling.
I´m so in love with the oran sandals (i hope to buy me my own pair  for summer) and the Rolex is to die for.
Is the necklace longer than the double tour bracelet?
Congrats.


----------



## LaurieAnn

PBC, mon dieu! If these are your _early_ birthday present I can't even imagine what you'll actually receive _on_ your birthday.  Wait a minute, yes, I can imagine it; a villa in the south of France and a private jet to get there.

Well, I mean, if you're going to dream-dream big!


----------



## little*birdy

LaurieAnn said:


> PBC, mon dieu! *If these are your early birthday present I can't even imagine what you'll actually receive on your birthday.* Wait a minute, yes, I can imagine it; a villa in the south of France and a private jet to get there.
> 
> Well, I mean, if you're going to dream-dream big!


 
Exactly what i was thinking!! Woowwwwwww! 
You are such a lucky girl!!!


----------



## xnoorax

enjoy ur gifts!!!!!!!!!!!! LOve the rolex and the sandals. I wonder what you will get on ur B day?????????????????? When is it???????????


----------



## LVuittonLover

LaurieAnn said:


> PBC, mon dieu! *If these are your early birthday present I can't even imagine what you'll actually receive on your birthday.* Wait a minute, yes, I can imagine it; a villa in the south of France and a private jet to get there.
> 
> Well, I mean, if you're going to dream-dream big!


*I was just thinking that. *


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!!!!!!!!  my bday is still 2 wks away.  it's all been overwhelming so far, so i think i'll be happy with some springy flowers (no roses)......and a cheesy card.  he always manages to pick out the world's cheesiest cards that i can't help but laugh!  i've kept all his cards throughout the years.  he once was so genuinely happy about getting a card for me during our 1st year of marriage, he goes "i got to pick this out from the wife section!!"  hehehe  

*xnoorax:*  no, i do not have a lindy.  tried it on several times, but it just didn't look right on me.  

*noegirl:*  the sandals were around $500

*candi_s:*  DH was offered a limited edition panerai last year, but turned it down.  i think he feels panerai is a lil' too bold and bulky for him?  he's more into the scaled down classic styles.....patek, vacheron, IWC, A lange sohne, etc....

*lightblue:*  will post you that modeling pic in just a bit!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

peanutbabycakes said:


> *a continuation of my early bday presents from DH:*
> 
> hermes oran sandals
> 
> View attachment 403261
> View attachment 403262
> View attachment 403263
> 
> 
> hermes kelly necklace
> 
> View attachment 403264
> 
> 
> rolex with rose gold & diamonds
> 
> View attachment 403265



Gosh, such GORGEOUS presents. I'm drooling over your watch here. COngrats honey.


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Samia said:


> Thanks for sharing your wedding pics, your dresses look lovely and amazing cake.
> I sort of had a long wedding too, a whole week. Me and Hubby are from differenet cultures so we had the legal marriage, a traditional girls night, a henna ceremony and 2 receptions, each a day apart. And I got to wear something new and beautiful each day, it was long and tiring but unforgettable and fun more.



We also had a three part wedding and it was so fun!!


----------



## Kellybag

*Your thread has been fun PBC!*


----------



## xnoorax

Happy b day!!!!!! i'm gonna go tomorrow to get me a pair of slippers like yours


----------



## Mree43

PBC-You Gorgeous inside and out!!! Your wedding pictures are just stunning! Thanks so much for sharing with all of us.


----------



## shopalot

Great pre-birthday pressies!!!!
I love your rolex!
I always love seeing your posts, you make me smile.


----------



## _so_what?

This is Heaven...


----------



## peanutbabycakes

lightblue84 said:


> *PBC* CONGRATS!!! LOVE THE NEW GOODIES!! CAN YOU POST A MODELING PIC OF THE hermes kelly necklace????? TIA


 
here you go!  ignore the outfit......doesn't match with what i have on obviously!  LOL  just wanted to take a quick snapshot of it on.


----------



## Cates

your blue lizard kelly is gorgeous! Congrats on all your early b-day presents too . 

Thank you for posting your wedding pictures--you're dress is beautiful!  Looking at your pictures is making me very excited, as I'm getting married in 6 weeks (Memorial Day Weekend) !

Here's my dress:







It's a Priscilla of Bostonstrapless A-line of cotton English net over silk satin, appliquéd with beaded Alencon lace and silk satin bias bands.                                                                                                                                                           

I can't wait, we pick up my custom wedding band from the jewelers tomorrow


----------



## Stinas

Can you post more pics of you rings??  hehe
I showed my bf one and he was like whos is this? I was like my friends lol
I need to show him ideas & the ones you posted is totally my taste!  I need to get him in wedding mode.  Ive been waiting for a longgg time!!  7 yrs!


----------



## danicky

*peanutbabycakes*  wow, you are one lucky lady!!! You totally deserve it. Stunning pre-birthday presents!!!!


----------



## Gingersnaps

This is the most amazing thread ever.. Can I come live in your closet? 

Congrats on your new presents, esp love the H necklace!


----------



## daisya

PBC, you new b-day goodies are gorgeous! And that Blue Lizard Kelly is stunning!!! 

I see you chopped your hair off! It looks cute


----------



## MsAmie

I still LOVE your thread, still stunning as ever.


----------



## Moonlight

Peanutbabycake.... I love your walk-in closet plus all its content.... Thank you for sharing it with us...

As for your hubby, he's totally _Sweet_!! Very thoughtful too... Both would you would be wonderful parents when the time comes to start a family...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow gorgeous! Very nice boutique! haha


----------



## AEILoveU

Oh my goodness! Gorgeous new additions to your wardrobe! Your DH seems such a sweetie! 
I love the Kelly necklace, it's different, and I like different. 

Ps- we have the same camera, lol. I would never get another camera, I love this line so much.


----------



## Blueberry

Kellybag said:


> *Your thread has been fun PBC!*


 
I totally agree!


----------



## accio sacculus

PBC, I haven't been to visit your closet in a while...but WOW!  GORGEOUS wedding pics and I LOVE you new Kelly!  LOVE the colour!  You're such a lucky Gal!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Cates said:


> your blue lizard kelly is gorgeous! Congrats on all your early b-day presents too .
> 
> Thank you for posting your wedding pictures--you're dress is beautiful!  Looking at your pictures is making me very excited, as I'm getting married in 6 weeks (Memorial Day Weekend) !
> 
> Here's my dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Priscilla of Bostonstrapless A-line of cotton English net over silk satin, appliquéd with beaded Alencon lace and silk satin bias bands.
> 
> I can't wait, we pick up my custom wedding band from the jewelers tomorrow



Lovely dress Cates and a huge congrats on your wedding dear!!


----------



## elizabethk

PBC this thread just gets better and better!!!
Great to see all the lovely pics! Happy Early Birthday!!


----------



## sunnibunni

Cates said:


> your blue lizard kelly is gorgeous! Congrats on all your early b-day presents too .
> 
> Thank you for posting your wedding pictures--you're dress is beautiful!  Looking at your pictures is making me very excited, as I'm getting married in 6 weeks (Memorial Day Weekend) !
> 
> Here's my dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Priscilla of Bostonstrapless A-line of cotton English net over silk satin, appliquéd with beaded Alencon lace and silk satin bias bands.
> 
> I can't wait, we pick up my custom wedding band from the jewelers tomorrow




cates, your dress is absolutely stunning. i'm in love with it.


----------



## GayleLV

Happy Early Birthday sweetie!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

HI EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  just checking in with you all to say THANK YOU!!!!  another week & a half till my bday!!!!!!!!!  WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

*cates:*  congrats on your impending wedding!!!  GORGEOUS DRESS!!!!  i loveeeeeeeeeee lace!!!!!  your dress is soo sooo classy & timeless and years from now when you look back at your wedding pics, it will look so classic!!!!!  that's the reason why i did mine in all lace.


----------



## Cates

Thank you ladyeeboutique, sunnibunni & PBC!!! We are thrilled that the wedding is so close!  The honeymoon should be grand too--as we are in dire need of a vacation.


----------



## LV3J

WOW, *PBC*, your closet is amazing! I'm totally in awe..Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

thanks everyone for sharing their wedding pics! they are so wonderful and it inspires me to have a wedding just as extravagant.

also PBC, great new additions! happy almost birthday! =)


----------



## StaciaJaye

you have the most amazing collection i have ever seen. I am very jealous


----------



## gucci fan

WOW!!! Can I go shopping in your boutique?  Awesome.


----------



## Samia

PBC, nice early B'day gifts, can't wait to see what you will get on your actual b'day.


----------



## Jinsun

wow


----------



## ssmama

Just stopping by to see if you had any updates and also b/c I am in  w/ your closet!!!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Cates said:


> Thank you ladyeeboutique, sunnibunni & PBC!!! We are thrilled that the wedding is so close!  The honeymoon should be grand too--as we are in dire need of a vacation.



Hope you share a few photos!! PBC, we want more dear.


----------



## norne

That's an amazing boutique you have there. So far, the best part of reading this whole thread was how your DH once changed his flight to get home and open the H box with a bag along with you. So cute! I also love the fact that you're a bargain hunter with exquisite taste. Truly inspiring. Thanks a lot for sharing all those personal and funny bag stories, PBC.


----------



## candi_s

pbc.. curious question.. wat do u stock into your two massive fridges??


----------



## xnoorax

PBC...............we want to see action pics with your fabulous scarfs plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bride2B

Happy early birthday PBC!!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you again everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  thank you so much for the early bday wishes!!!!!!  just stopping by for a bit to read up on all your lovely posts!!!  i also did a lil' bit of bargain shopping today and got 15 dresses and 4 prs of shoes!!  all for under $300!!  yipppeeeeee!!!!!!!  then i went next door to neiman's and spent $400 on ONE pair of sunglasses!!!!  (i couldn't help it!)   it makes no sense the way i shop sometimes!!!!  LOL!!!  will post pics shortly.....

*norne:* that is sweet of you to notice.  yea...DH can be kinda cheesy & sentimental at times when i least expect it!  hehehe  

*candi_s:*  funny you ask about the fridges.  MIL used to throw away my things in the fridge without asking me first.    so in the new house, we bought 2 identical fridges side by side so that she can have her own and stay out of ours!!  i'm not joking either!!!!  

*xnoorax:*  sorry.....i don't have any H scarves yet.  i have twillies and one pochette.  but when i do get around to buying the H scarves, it'll be for framing/decor and not for wearing.  i just can't master the art of scarf tying.....


----------



## aka*kirara

OMG~ and you call those _early_? happy birthday btw~ i love coming back here and checking out your goodies!


----------



## Alva

Happy Birthdary PCB!!! Iam a frecuent visit of your theme....

Best wishes from Costa Rica!!!


----------



## shyne1025

Happy birthday PBC. I so love your collection and read all 73 pages of this thread. I didnt realize that I have a meeting and I almost missed it! Whew. I  was soo amazed with all your items as well as how well you remember the stories on how you acquired them.

Happy Birthday again and wishing you more Hermes to come!


----------



## NateLouis

WOW...I just spent the afternoon reading your whole thread, all 74 pages! What a wonderful collection, closet, home, and family. Wish you all the best!


----------



## slidegirlcass

I checked in and realized I was only up to page 38.  I need to go in to work early tomorrow, so what did I do...the responsible thing and save the reading for tomorrow?  NO.  I read 36 pages in one sitting and lost over an hour of sleep.  Tomorrow when Im half awake and he kids are bugging me to do things I will try and explain why pictures of Hermes begs are so intriguing...


----------



## babyskyblue

Happy early birthday, PBC.  You have to show us the dresses you bought.  I really love the dresses you wear ALL THE TIME!


----------



## candi_s

15 dresses?!?! i got 1 today PBC. from kookai.. a maxi dress that even my four inch heels cant help me feel taller about. need to get it shortened.. hemmed up.. haha.. 

would love to see ur purchases! quick reveal what else you can stock into ur massive closet.. and what else us tpf-ers can help take off ur hands. haha =D

well at least two fridges relieves the problem bout who should cook, throw, eat with what.. lol*


----------



## JustCouture

I have registered quite some time ago and forgot to post anywhere, but I've been checking this thread almost everyday. I seriously love your style. The way your interior looks and the things you buy or get from the DH are just awesome. It even makes me excited for your birthday LOL


----------



## lovelygarments

peanutbabycakes said:


> .....
> *candi_s:* funny you ask about the fridges. MIL used to throw away my things in the fridge without asking me first.  so in the new house, we bought 2 identical fridges side by side so that she can have her own and stay out of ours!! i'm not joking either!!!!
> 
> .....


 
I love coming to your thread to read all of your posts, the visitors' posts, and to see your beautiful things.  I hate to tell you, but I have LOL'd about some of the MIL posts.  But I feel really sad for you that she has to live there.  I wish that you all could have built her a separate "carriage" house or something like that.  I could not live with the stress of that conflict in my home.  I know that my health would suffer.   I hope that you find ways to deal with the stress, i.e., yoga, exercise, SHOPPING (hehehe)  Anyway, hugs to you for sharing all of this with us.


----------



## paepaega

dear PBC,
I've spent two nights reading your thread. 

My house is also under renovation I'll get a bigger bedroom and the old bedroom will transform in to a walk-in closet. It's not even 1% of your house however I'm so so happy and looking forward to decorating my new room. 

May I see your dressing tables? I have another obsession in cosmetics and still wondering how to organized them.


----------



## PoohBeez

PBC. I've spent hours reading this thread! Ur H collection is esp TDF! I can't wait you post what you'll get on the day of your bday!  Happy early bday!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my new ghetto fabulous shoes by baby phat...by kimora lee simmons!  LOL     i've never bought anything by baby phat before, but these wedges were hard to resist for only $40!  





i think it was the humongous BLING that sealed the deal, you think??!!  hahaha  :okay:




cute with jeans.....


----------



## notvalidchoice

adorable shoes great find PBC!


----------



## stargurl

hi PBC! Advanced Happy Bday! I truly enjoy reading and looking at the pictures of your thread! I just want to ask you, since you are an "expert" in buying Hermes bags, do you know how much a 32cm crocodile kelly costs? Thank you very much!


----------



## satine112

ok i just went straight through all 74 pages and i have to say, your pictures are the most beautiful things i've ever seen on the net!  you are so lucky!  Also, it is very obvious your DH loves you SOOO much.  Not because he buys you all that stuff, but the way he truly cares for you and listens to you.  you are so lucky to have someone like that.  

and...you are such a fabulous dresser!  come to myhouse and teach me to look that put together, please


----------



## S D Milo

Yours closet is an inspiration for us all out there!!! 
LOVE LOVE LOVE the whole design.......*Drool*


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*a couple more pics of my wedding dresses.....*




*traditional vietnamese wedding attire.....(did i post this pic already?  can't remember....LOL)*




*me with my cousin....*


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*my bridesmaids in their evening gowns....showing off their bridesmaids gifts from me.....i designed and custom made pink sapphire and diamond rings for each girl:*


----------



## peanutbabycakes

DH & i....


----------



## xnoorax

great pics............... any new H additions to your fabulous closet???


----------



## sunnibunni

your wedding pics are so much fun! and i'm loving your new wedges. they're terribly cute.


----------



## bluefish

thanks for sharing your wedding pics, *PBC*! I came back and was like, "What? Wedding pics?" and had to go back to find them.
You and DH make a gorgeous couple. 
I feel honoured that I got to see the reveal of Blue Lizard Kelly when you were on the way home from the airport. It is beautiful!
Just a week or so before your b-day, right? can't wait to see what you get. 
Thanks so much for sharing all of this with us!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

peanutbabycakes~ You have a lovely home, husband and a fabulous sense of style. You also seem like a very nice person who doesn't have a stick up her booty  You go girl


----------



## danicky

*peanutbabycakes* wow, your wedding dress is amazing. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## ssmama

PBC-I wore 2 dresses @ my wedding also! The traditional American one for the ceremony and Asian one for the reception.  So much easier to dance in!  So, when are we gonna see modeling pics of those 15 new dresses and hot shoes???


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Happy Birthday dear PBC!! Love your fab wedges too!!!


----------



## little*birdy

Is it your birthday yet? If so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PBC! 

I haven't popped into this thread for a while so had to back track a few pages to keep up to date! 

Thanks for sharing more of your wedding pics. Gorgeousness!!


----------



## AEILoveU

WOW! Can't wait to see some of those new additions. Loving the shoes - I know I'd never be able to walk in them (plus I'd end up being somewhere in the 6'3 height and a feeling a little silly), but they're adorable! 

And those bridesmaids are pretty lucky. Those are gorgeous rings! (Well, from what I could zoom in on, lol).


----------



## swonderful

You look beautiful as always (from what is visible in the shots!)
And your DH looks mighty fine too....he has such a great smile!



peanutbabycakes said:


> DH & i....
> 
> View attachment 410114


----------



## Bride2B

I LOVE that you designed rings for your bridesmaids! What a thoughtful, beautiful keepsake for them 

Do you have a better pic of the rings though? I would love to see what you designed because you have fantastic taste!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks again everyone!  you're all too kind.....  it's cool that we have this showcase thread bc in a way it helps me catalog what's in my closet!  LOL  

*stargurl:*  before the price increase this year, a 28cm croc kelly cost around $18k.  i'm sure for the 32cm it would have to be at least $20k.  not sure what it is now after the price increase.  

*paepaega:*  congrats on your closet remodeling!  i know you must be very excited!!!  your hardwood floors look fabulous!  i will take some pics of my vanity area shortly for you.  i think i posted some shots but not the entire area.  it's in its own area and divides my bathroom from the closet.

*bride2b: * i'll see if i can find a closeup pic of the rings.  the pink sapphire is oval shape in a vintage setting, in white gold and surrounded by lil' diamonds.


----------



## ivygirl

Great closet! Beautiful collection of Hermes.


----------



## Dawn

peanutbabycakes said:


> a couple more pics of my wedding dresses.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traditional vietnamese wedding attire.....(did i post this pic already? can't remember....LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me with my cousin....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410099



I just love all of these pictures!




peanutbabycakes said:


> *my bridesmaids in their evening gowns....showing off their bridesmaids gifts from me.....i designed and custom made pink sapphire and diamond rings for each girl:*
> 
> View attachment 410113


 
Very pretty! What a great gift. 



peanutbabycakes said:


> DH & i....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 410114



Lovely picture!


----------



## stargurl

thank you very much, PBC! This info helped me a lot! 



peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks again everyone!  you're all too kind.....  it's cool that we have this showcase thread bc in a way it helps me catalog what's in my closet!  LOL
> 
> *stargurl:*  before the price increase this year, a 28cm croc kelly cost around $18k.  i'm sure for the 32cm it would have to be at least $20k.  not sure what it is now after the price increase.
> 
> *paepaega:*  congrats on your closet remodeling!  i know you must be very excited!!!  your hardwood floors look fabulous!  i will take some pics of my vanity area shortly for you.  i think i posted some shots but not the entire area.  it's in its own area and divides my bathroom from the closet.
> 
> *bride2b: * i'll see if i can find a closeup pic of the rings.  the pink sapphire is oval shape in a vintage setting, in white gold and surrounded by lil' diamonds.


----------



## allbrandspls

WOW, gorgeous walk in wardrobe. WOW to all your bags.


----------



## allbrandspls

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWoooowwww gorgeous house, i love the french inspiration.


----------



## miss_white_lily

I´m closely following this thread, even if i don´t write anything. It´s like reading a fashion magazine...but this is for real, so much better!!


----------



## persian11

As someome mentioned before, your photos should be made into a book.  Your closet and house are so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## monablu

omg Im SOOOOOOO jealous I cant even see straight!!!!


----------



## swonderful

*ditto on the book idea!*



persian11 said:


> As someome mentioned before, your photos should be made into a book.  Your closet and house are so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## clearstatic

i keep on coming back here but this thread is just tooo long!


----------



## MiiMii

hey PBC, if you don't mind...I was just wondering what does DH stand for? LOL 
I'm reading your entire thread...but never asked you =X
Baibai


----------



## notvalidchoice

it means dear husband


----------



## sunnibunni

or darling or...any adjective that starts with a d really. haha. it's your choice.


----------



## danicky

LOL or maybe "Damn Husband".


----------



## cailinzheng

Hi PBC! Your house, closets, collections are so beautiful!! Your stories on how you obtained each of your lovely purses are fantastic and funny to read!

Thank you so much for posting great pictures for us to drool over and admire!

I am in love with your baby phat wedges! Would you happen to know what style they are called? Thanks in advance~


----------



## Blondes

I wanted to wait until I read all the posts before posting.. After spending hours looking at glimpses of your life, I don't know where to start.

I love your closet.  The glass doors are a great idea - I feel like I forget my clothes and don't wear most of them if I can't see them. I hope I will have room for something similar when BF and I move to a bigger apartment or a house.

Your H collection is lovely as well. Especially that fuchsia birkin. Such a pop of color! 

It's wonderful that you have had the chance to decide on and design all those things in your house. Clearly you have put a lot of time and effort into creating a space that is exactly what you and your husband want.

Oh, you mentioned that you haven't mastered scarfs. Maybe you could combine them with your love for brooches?  Pinning a scarf down with a brooch would make it sit there safely, with out having to worry about it coming loose or sliding out of place.

Thank you for sharing all these wonderful pictures!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

peanutbabycakes said:


> my new ghetto fabulous shoes by baby phat...by kimora lee simmons! LOL   i've never bought anything by baby phat before, but these wedges were hard to resist for only $40!
> 
> View attachment 410021
> View attachment 410022
> 
> 
> i think it was the humongous BLING that sealed the deal, you think??!! hahaha :okay:
> 
> View attachment 410023
> 
> 
> cute with jeans.....


 

I like these! and at $40 what a steal


----------



## blingaholic

whew!!  last time i checked into your closet you were on page 37!! finally made it through the next 40 pages. took up most of my morning 

chi PBC, please please please could you post detailed, close up pics of your e-rings? i  princess cuts and yours are divine!   

thank you kindly!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Stunning. Enough said!


----------



## Plain&Simple

amazing!!! you are soooo my idol lol


----------



## LVuittonLover

danicky said:


> LOL or maybe "Damn Husband".


 

*I always wondered what the "D" stood for.  I have wondered if it meant "damn".*


----------



## RedDuchess

Wow just wow, what a closet, what a collection, what a DH


----------



## chanelisluv

OH MY. i'm totally amaze! can i pay a visit to your house? i make sure, i won't take anything. haha.


----------



## silverbuddha

Your closet is T D F !!!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hi everyone!!!  been MIA cause things have been busy lately.  but not toooo busy for some shopping!!!!!  LOL  got me some more shoes this past week, so will post shortly.......  thanks again to everyone for stopping by!!!!  will read all your posts in a bit and will reply.......


----------



## Plain&Simple

ooh cant wait


----------



## i_love_yorkie

*i LOVE ur "boutique" *


----------



## little*birdy

Oooh, more shoes!! Can't wait till you post pics!


----------



## finickee

Drool,drool,drool to the nth.Don't have enough adjectives to describe Everything!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plain&Simple

btw those shoes are really cute and a great $


----------



## MrsShoeGal

oh shoe pics right up my alley!  Love seeing all your updates.


----------



## twigski

I love your closet, beautiful clothes & bags! but I especially enjoys seeing the pictures of the renovations! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Plain&Simple

yes the renovations were amazing!!


----------



## maryouma

woooooooooow very nice


----------



## keya

wow, your closet is amazing!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Absolutely stunning. Worth reading 78 pages for.  Your home, closet, clothing, and hubby are all tdf.  Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## pwecious_323

PBC: Great Baby Phat shoes....could u plz tell us what style is it and where did u get them from? I've been trying to hunt these down...thx. 

 You have great taste in finding good deals and love your style 
thx


----------



## slidegirlcass

I don't know how to phrase this without sounding weird, creepy, or rude (but maybe it just sounds that way to me!), but we can all see what you look like, so you probably don't need to edit your pics?

I was thinking that you just didn't want to be exposed, but in the pic of your wedding cookie we can see you and DH!  Both adorable and gorgeous as expected or course, so we know what you look like!  

I know there is a lot of concern on TPF about people stealing pics for sales and whatnot, along with that general feeling of not wanted everyone in the world to know who you are, but we just love you guys and I for one would just love to see your modeling pics in their full glory!







I fully assume you will continue to edit your pics, I just thought I would pop in and say my peace!  I will still be not so patiently waiting for your next reveal!


----------



## bags07

PBC, you are the most lucky woman in the whole world. Thank you for sharing everything with us. It is a WOW thread.


----------



## socialite1808

peanutbabycakes, you have an amazingly fabulous closet. It is truley like a boutique. You must be proud of Hermes collection!


----------



## Martina_Italy

PBC, I'm speachless.. It took me 2 days to read the whole thread and now I'm almost fainting! Your closet is something to die for with all those Hermes, Chanel, LV..it's like a boutique! I also love the pics of your house/French castle and I showed them to my BF! 
Congrats on everything, you are a lucky girl!


----------



## twinkley_angel

woooow! gorgeous house, bags and everything PBC!


----------



## miss_white_lily

Where´s those shoes??? :shame:


----------



## addicted2chanel

OMG, I still can't get over how awesome your closet is. I love your ostrich birkin!!!


----------



## mysticrita

PBC, where are youuuuuu ! We are missing you !


----------



## Plain&Simple

agreed! we need updates lol


----------



## Jira

Something just exploded in my head.


----------



## pink1

Take my breath away!  Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Plain&Simple

still missing you! getting worried here


----------



## sherrie darling

Oh my, I just read the entire post as of today 79 pages. The pics are awesome, the collections, the house, and the to die for closet amazing. You are one lucky girl. It is obvious your dh loves you very much, his love language has to be gifts.
WoooooW!


----------



## luvhautecouture

I just showed my mom the "perfect closet"


----------



## pinkie19

PBC,

Your handbags are amazing!!!  And your DH is such a sweetie!!!  U trained him well!!!  Pray tell how?!?!?

When I tell my BF I bought new shoes (cheap ones, btw)... he asks if I were a centipede!!!

And when I lust after a new handbag...... he asked if I were Goddess Durga - the Indian Diety with 18 arms? (no offence to anybody Hindu, btw)?!?!?!  Excuse me... I don't have that many bags!!!  

But he still is such a dear... buys me stuff I love (like my handbags)... and hardly spends a penny on himself.... 

My goal though, is to tweak him into being like yours!  Heehee.... now i just gotta figure out how...  LOL>


----------



## amnA-

hey juss finished 33 pages.. love it all but the most imp. thing i find here is that u wanna have a baby! i hope and pray it happens soon .. and all goes well for u (amen) 

wear all the stuff in good health, u have great taste and an amazing DH


----------



## jen 2 o

im a noob here and i stumbled upon this page...  geez i am not worthy!  beautiful collection!


----------



## sarahgoldman

la fantasitico! Collection


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I get a tear in my eye everytime i come into this thread... That's how much i love your closet!!!


----------



## mysticrita

ok...getting worried here..


----------



## scarlet_windsor

YOU MAXIMIZED THE SPACE AND MAKE IT VERY FUNCTIONAL. YOUR CLOSET IS SIMPLY FABULOUS AND IS A ROLE MODEL FOR TPFers TO LEARN FROM. YOU EVEN CREATED SPACE TO STORE YOUR "H" ORANGE BOXES. ALL THE DETAILS YOU THOUGHT OF ARE SOMETHING WE WOULDN'T NORMALLY PAY ATTENTION TO. I TOTALLY LOVE THE "TRUNK DRAWER". IT ADDS VINTAGE FLAVOR AND AT THE SAME TIME EXTREMELY USEFUL TO STORE YOU INTIMATE WEAR ETC., IT IS TRES CHIC I HAVE TO SAY!


----------



## Plain&Simple

mysticrita said:


> ok...getting worried here..


 
agreed. where are you? we neeeed more updates lol


----------



## fashionlover123

the Hermes are amazing....makes me want a DH to buy me things LOL


----------



## LOVELINDT

peanutbabycakes said:


> ok, maybe i'll just continue with all the chanels.....
> 
> 1.  black caviar silver medallion tote
> 2.  beige large reporter
> 3.  black bowler
> 4.  black classic caviar jumbo flap
> 5.  blue patent reissue flap


hey peanut baby cakes!! i absolutely adore the lambskin chanel bags! seeing as you own so many of them...would u mind me asking if its hard to take care of the lamb skin ? i mean do u have to crry it around like a baby and be really carful with long nails?


----------



## Bagspy

You and your dh are awesome! You guys really know how to live your life to the max.  Great!!! Wish u all the best in love and life in general. 
Love, love, love your hermes collection!

Come back soon and update us on the latest venture??


----------



## slidegirlcass

Didnt she say they were going to Paris for a while?


----------



## mysticrita

really, i don't remember..but maybe she is in paris, i hope so !!!


----------



## dazzlin

PBC this is all so lovely


----------



## MAGs

PBC, can I live with you? err your closet? I love it!!!


----------



## Bride2B

Where are you PBC? 
We live fo your fabulousity!


----------



## MAGs

I just read through all 80 pages ehehhe PBC, you live such a charmed life and you totally have a real prince charming there. If DH and I were to build a house, I'll have your french castle as an inspiration.


----------



## LovesIt<33

PBC, your closet is amazing!! And your collection is gorgeous...when I saw it my heart skipped a beat . I want my closet to look like that one day!


----------



## shoppergrl

WOW! Your closet is amazing.  Once I finish my law degree and am finally a bona fide lawyer, I hope it can help finance a closet like yours (oh, and uh, help me do good for the world. lol)


----------



## ahertz

Amazing PBC! I love your closet (obviously, what's not to love), but I also really appreciate the pics of your home that you've inlcuded. You have an amazing eye for detail and it's staggering to imagine how much time and effort you've put into each of those details. 

Tres magnifique!


----------



## RaspberryJam

I am so speechless, that closet is like every girls dream closet LOL!
Your whole collection is gorgeous and I love the swarvoski door knob and the packing island!


----------



## Desi

wow! Its going to take me a while to go thru 80 pages, but this thread is amazing. I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE your collection! I think next to Victoria Beckham, you've got the biggest Hermes collection!!


BTW- you have a GREAT DH, and a wonderful MIL!


----------



## drunky_krol

*WOOWW! OMG this is so amazing i just saw it because, vlad made a post in the front page of the purseblog so i saw this and i was really amazed.. OMG sooo beautiful lol im really speechless!!!! GOD!! lol*


----------



## peachbaby

Loved everything  I love this thread!!!
You have a lovely home; the details are amazing!!!!
 I looooove the purses and shoes too; one can never have too many purses nor shoes


----------



## Purse=Heaven

come back!!!


----------



## katiee

you have the most fabulous collection ever. and of course the most fabulous organization!


----------



## sweetpea312

Dear PBC,

PLEASE ADOPT ME. 

, Sweetpea


----------



## chanelll

peanutbabycakes said:


> fast forward a few months later....to july 2007.  DH and i were on a trip with our friends to another friend's wedding in lexington, KY.  late one night as the guys were all sitting around drinking and playing cards in the hotel, i pulled out my laptop and started surfing ebay.  hmmm....what do i need?  LOL!!  i typed in hermes kelly and guess what popped up!!??  a bunch of kellys, of course!  but one stood out from the rest.  i had always wanted a red hermes bag...preferrably a birkin with gold hardware, but tonight a vintage rouge VIF courcheval gold hardware kelly caught my eye.  OH MY!!!  at that same moment, DH's friends were making fun of him for being "p-whipped" by me for spending so much money buying me (in their words) "an overpriced polkadotted pepto bismal colored bag".....they were referring to my fuschia ostrich birkin that i had with me!  of course, DH wasn't going to allow them to bash him like that, so he just said "whatever dudes, don't be jealous bc you're not married yet!"    so then i said, "yea honey, you show them how it's done!  i'm about to hit BUY IT NOW on a bag and you're not even going to flinch!"  LOL!!!
> 
> so then i hit BUY IT NOW and a few days later, this bag arrived.....







THIS WAS HILARIOUS!!! I love your sense of humor, and the relationship you and your DH have.


----------



## socaltrojan

PBC, I just went through *81 pages in one sitting*, as I was truly mesmerized by your thread.   I have never been so enthralled while reading a thread.

You are truly my fashion guru and style icon.  I love how you mix and match your higher end pieces with your bargains!  That is what true fashion is all about.  Your handbags are stunning and your collection is awe-inspiring!

Your home is beyond gorgeous.  I love your decor and the unique details in fixtures and the treatments you used.  

I am only 22, but I swear after I am done with medical school and have time and money to build a home, I am using your pictures as inspiration.  I loved all of your style elements throughout your home.  I was truly blown away by your closet and the breathtaking mother of pearl sink.  I have never seen such a unique and amazing sink before.  Your bathrooms and kitchen are beautiful.  That little toy room you had built is simply precious.  I am sure your future children will enjoy it for years.  Your entire home is fantastic and you are a talented designer.  Your home needs to be featured in Architectural Digest.  You took your French castle theme and made it remarkable and extraordinary.

I hope you will continue to post more pictures of your home!  I absolutely love looking at them and was so inspired today.  What is the square footage of your home?   I want to see it all in pics HAHA!  You should post some pictures of the outside of your home.  I imagine it to be as equally exquisite as the inside and is wonderfully landscaped.  

Your wedding pictures were beautiful and you made a stunning bride.  Your cake looked so lovely with its fine detailed piping.  Was it as delicious as it looked?  

I lived in LA for a while and could never get enough of Pinkberry and Sprinkles!  I have been to the BH store many times and the lines are insane, but so worth it!  The red velvet cupcake is my absolute favorite!  They sell the mixes at Williams-Sonoma and I actually have used it to make some red velvet cupcakes.  They are not as good as the bakery ones, but they were still delicious!  Pinkberry fro yo is so unique and I love the fresh fruit toppings.  I can probably never get enough of the tart flavor and going to Pinkberry is probably one of parts of LA I miss the most.

Anywhoo, there is my long post in response to your fantastic thread!  I can't wait to check in for updates!  This is by far my new favorite thread on tPF.  I hope you are having a wonderful vacation in Paris and I can't wait to see all the wonderful goodies and hear the delightful stories about the adventures that go with them!


----------



## nvie

peanutbabycakes said:


> *a continuation of my early bday presents from DH:*
> 
> hermes oran sandals
> 
> View attachment 403261
> View attachment 403262
> View attachment 403263
> 
> 
> hermes kelly necklace
> 
> View attachment 403264
> 
> 
> rolex with rose gold & diamonds
> 
> View attachment 403265


 
Hi PBC,

What size is your Rolex in Rose Gold with Diamonds? Is it 31mm?


----------



## jcloud

PBC, I just read thru all 81 pages at once...
I just have to say I love your closet, home, and style! I love the way how you do not discriminate and buy F21 and Hermes! You are truly my idol...=) and your DH is SOOOO sweet and thoughtful!


----------



## i_wona

OH MY GOD - how is this possible?! And wanna swap hubbys?


----------



## chanelll

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you *priin, xicaptain, aa12*!!!  i probably would not have bought those shoes had they not been ridiculously marked down.  for example, the louboutins were only $185 and all the miu miu's were around $150 max.
> 
> *ILOVEMYLIFE:*   you're such a doll as always!!!




185$$ for Loubs?! *ugh so jealous


----------



## gjaneco

I Love Your Life!


----------



## abilicious

Oh my *PBC*!*  *You got me at Hello (err, first post..)  Can I give you a hug?  You're such a doll. After some 81 pages (I didn't skip a page! OMG!)  and maybe total of 4 maybe 5 hours, now I need to let you know how much I enjoy your generosity in sharing your blessings with us. Love everything, from the purses, style, home (especially!), and just the consistent impeccable taste you have. Your loving relationship with your DH and family (plus 2 cute dogs!) and the person that you are -- So Glorious!  You will have no idea how much you have inspired me. I hope you'll be blessed with beautiful children just as kind as you are. You deserve it. 

If I don't ever meet you in this lifetime, maybe next!  

Hey, this feels like its own sub-forum! Cheers darlin!


----------



## Phédre

OK, this is now officialy my favorite thread of the whole PF. Can't wait to see more fantastic pictures. Can't even begin to tell what my favorites are. I love it all! But the mother-of-pearl-sink is my absolute n° 1! So gorgeous and original! And not only do you have superbe taste, you're such a sweetheart too. I adore all the lovely stories about your supersweet DH!


----------



## Dhalia

Beaauuutiful french boutique closet! 
One day.... I hope I can have a closet that's half as beautiful as this one!


----------



## bronzeshoes

call me crazy but i just read ALL 81 pages!! aaah
PBC- you have one awesome house, shoes, bags, etc and you're very modest about it. oh, and your DH is awesome too!!!

thanks for sharing! esp your house!!!


----------



## luxify

god!!! everything is just GORGEOUS... ur livin the dream we all girls have!!!  im happy for you


----------



## mysticathy

OMG. My jaws dropped when i see how gorgeous ur cabinet is. Peanut, does your hubby have brothers that you can introduce to me? Same blood type, i assume the bro will give me such a walk in cabinet too. ! HAHAHA


----------



## littlebrowndot

Wow. You are amazing. I would like to go into your cabinet and run around touching everything. Do you let your friends in there? Or are you afraid they might steal?


----------



## Plain&Simple

^ lol. I would hope as friends she wouldnt be worried


----------



## DallasSocialite

WOW! I just spent all day at work drooling over your closet! It is absolutley AMAZING!


----------



## luxlover

I just finished reading all 82 pages of your amazing threat PBC. I am in love with your house and your collection. It is simply amazing and a huge motivation for me. Hahaha I can only hope to one day have a collection as gorgeous as yours! Congrats on all the great buys and I love your decoration taste =)


----------



## wendle

Pah. I have loads more bags than you.


----------



## tuffcookie

^^ of course this thread wouldnt be complete without atleast one "hater"


----------



## wendle

Who's hating? I'm just saying. You should see how long it  takes me to find the keys to my limo.


----------



## tuffcookie

lol


----------



## sunnibunni

you're funny wendle.


----------



## Plain&Simple

lol. that was kind of funny


----------



## BunnyNole

wendle said:


> Who's hating? I'm just saying. You should see how long it  takes me to find the keys to my limo.



so you're a chauffeur?


----------



## socaltrojan

BunnyNole said:


> so you're a chauffeur?



LOL!!!!!


----------



## itzme

PBC, where are you??  I miss you being here!  You have loads to update, ya kno?


----------



## spinskybolt

PBC - your closet is TDF! i can just live in it sleeping with all the birkins and kellys. you should get hermes to make a sleeping bag made of cashmere and place one inside your closet. lol


----------



## pursechazer

OMG PCB i just read all 82 pages of ur thread and i have to say u have the best taste in the world, the best DH, i showed it to my DH he thought i was kidding that a Dh can be so generous! Im 21 and got married 2 years ago!! I too had a long wedding, 10 days to be precise!!!!!!! Thats how we get married in Pakistan!


----------



## ap0488

Good lord, PBC!

I spent the last few hours at work, doing nothing but obsessing over your FABULOUS closet, but then those gorgeous bags, then your beautiful clothes and accessories and shoes, and then that wedding and of course the rest of the house. I'd kill for your life, darling.

Adopt me, please!!!


----------



## FashionAddicted

you know what i am SO JEALOUS.....i wonder how much all of this cost??? your husband much be a MILLIONAIRE....lol


----------



## cristalena56

ok im just speechless! your collection is beautiful and your storage for all  your items is just gorgeous! beautiful closet! haha im jealous!, the whole room is  worthy


----------



## Stelladog

absolutely TDF.... all of it!


----------



## jelts

I'm finally up to the last post! I'm waiting, with bated breath, for your next update, PBC! 

Your thread cheered me up this week when I kept getting migraines.


----------



## Zzuliyta

PBC you have such great eyes and tastes for interior design.... Have you thought of it as a profession??  

You and Your DH are so sweet for each other, it's great... I think his attention and consideration for you are your most prized possessions!

Your collection is absolutely TDF!! Love everything... Can't wait to see more of your goodies...


----------



## farakhan80

[FONT=&quot]I am completely in love with your collection, you have an amazing amazing closet. it is truly tdf. It inspired me to add my own collection in the forum, im hoping to have a collection like yours one day. thank you for sharing. [/FONT]


----------



## chelsssea

I just went through all 83 pages over the course of two days, and this thread is incredible. Your house, bags, clothes...EVERYTHING is TDF. I love your style and you seem so sweet. Thank you for taking the time to share your stories and everything with us. Now..back to studying...


----------



## flammable

83 pages and a few hours were spent on this fabulous thread!!
for all you have been blessed with, you seem like a genuine, down to earth and incredibly nice person.
when you come back to this thread, hope you have some good (baby) news for us! 
looking forward to lots more posts, PBC!


----------



## little*birdy

PBC, where are you?? We miss your posts! Please come back soooooon!

(I've a feeling you're on a holiday somewhere unbelievable but we can't wait till you come back posting on tpf!)


----------



## koala09

i like how you organized them.Wonderful collections!!!!.I love your fendy spy bag!!Georgeous


----------



## Law

My god this thread is amazing, PBC you have the most amazing Hermés collection, I love the fuschia ostritch birkin! 

My bag collection is just like half a shelves worth of yours, you and your hubby have impeccable taste!


----------



## stp2683

Oh no!!  PBC, it took me about 4 days to read your entire thread and now I just finished and like a true junkie I can't get enough. 

Now I'm filled with sadness b/c you have not posted any more pics for us lately. I know I am such a loser  but I really enjoyed perusing your collection and your beautiful home.

Thanks for taking the time to share with us!!


----------



## SisiEko

Goodness...aren't u one lucky gal.


----------



## jagxjr99

PCB we miss you and all of your beautiful things!!! Please post more pics of you and your fabulous new purchases, I am in desperate need of some fashion inspiration from you!


----------



## tommypan1211

havent heard or seen u for such a long time pcb!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hello my friends!!!  i'm so sorry i haven't kept up with my thread in awhile.  been busy with my non-PF life (hhahaha) and just haven't had much time to surf the internet.  besides, my laptop died on me so i couldn't upload pics, and then our internet went out for awhile.....ggggggggrrrrrrrr......i had limited surfing on my cell phone and it took too much time to type and post from there, so i kinda just gave up and took a break from PF altogether!  LOL  thanks for checkin in and thinking of me though!!!  you guys are so sweet!!!  (no i did not go to paris....i wish!)  i see i have LOTS of posts to catch up on!!  will try to read them tonight & new pics to follow.......


----------



## babyskyblue

welcome back, PBC, we definitely miss ya!


----------



## newmom

Great to have you back PBC!  Your thread is such a fixture for me on tpf!


----------



## shopalot

Glad to see that your back!
I can't wait to see some new items!!!!


----------



## mlbags

*PBC*, I just finished reading your thread and my it has kept me happily entertained for hours! Just want to repeat what one of your 'fans' said earlier, you have such an innate sense of style.... be it on fashion, home, writing skills and gosh, even your avatar is so stylish!

I was getting a little sad and thought you have decided to 'abandon' this thread having not seen you post in the last weeks! Truly glad you are back and I am looking forward to reading your posts and pics! Beats flipping through Bazaar or Vogue magazines anytime!


----------



## danicky

Glad to see you are back.


----------



## Eulalia

Yay! You are back! We sure have missed your lovely pictures and funny stories.



> been busy with my non-PF life (hhahaha)



Are you saing that it´s possible to have a life outside PF????


----------



## fatefullotus

What the heck!  This thread must have been invisible to me -- I didn't discover it until today.  *grumble*

*Peanut*, what a fantastic 'boutique' you have!  Do you charge admission?    I'd love to frolic in it!


----------



## farakhan80

i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gonghe181

Thank heavens you're back PBC!! 

I'm going through serious withdrawal!


----------



## mysticrita

Oh !!! Your back !!! Happy us !


----------



## flower71

WELCOME BACK! As said previously, you have such great taste and you wear your clothes/bags, everything  sooo well, so chic!


----------



## xnoorax

You're back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What goodies did you get when you took a break from TPF?


----------



## wordbox

Wow, PBC, I am blown away! I am late coming to this thread, but I must say I love it all! You and your husband seem like the sweetest people, too. I wish you both the best.


----------



## cristalena56

im dying to see what you got!!! :shame: im sure its all worthy


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hi everyone!!  i'm sitting here with my babies....my human-dogs (LOL), trying to find where i left off with my last post!  LOL  not sure which page so i'm so sorry if i miss anyone's posts or don't answer certain questions.


----------



## itzme

PBC, it's about time you get back!  Hanging so many people on a thread isn't cool, ya know?  I missed your posts!


----------



## candi_s

yay PBC! glad to see u're back.. let us revel in ur new purchases plsss!!


----------



## blingaholic

peanutbabycakes said:


> hi everyone!! i'm sitting here with my babies....my human-dogs (LOL), trying to find where i left off with my last post! LOL not sure which page so i'm so sorry if i miss anyone's posts or don't answer certain questions.


 
it was page 78 or 79.  you'd just gone shopping!


----------



## peachiesncream

wow, awesome collection!!!  love the hermes. but just so you know, there is no such thing as 'teacup' chihuaua. the term 'teacup' was coined to try and sell of runts of the litters, later because people wanted smaller and smaller dogs, they tried to breed the runts of litter, resulting in very frail little dogs. they often die before a year old, or it's really difficult to keep them, dued to low blood pressure, because they are so small, and many other health problems because most of them are inbreds it's a very cruel business  but other than that, your collection is fabulous, or as kimora lee simmons would say, fabulousity.


----------



## jamalu

1 word. WOW!


----------



## Martina_Italy

*PBC*, glad to see you back! Can't wait to see something new!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

for my birthday last month, my BFF searched high and low for a pair of chanel shoes in a specific color that were practically sold out everywhere in my size.......and here they are!!!!  




and yes, i do realize they are overpriced jelly flip flops & i feel  bad that she spent that kinda money on me, but they are sooo comfy and i have worn them almost everyday since then!!!  (i also have a pink pair)  so a BIG THANK YOUOOOO to my dear friend for such a wonderful gift!!!  i love it!!!


----------



## farakhan80

WOW i remember you mentioning that you got the pink ones on special discount with your BFF, she is really sweet to track these cuties down for you, keep those posts coming!!!!! i want to see more


----------



## xnoorax

love the flip flops........... they are perfect for the summer, are they easy to find in other colors?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

so i think the last time i left off was around my birthday, right?  DH had gotten me a blue lizard hermes kelly and a rolex.  i figured that was good enough for turning 35...LOL!  i wasn't expecting anything else, whether it be big or small, until he called me that wknd while he was out running errands.  he said "honey!!!!!  guess what??!!!  i got another orange box for youuuu!!!!"  for those who don't know, orange box = something hermes in my fantasy world.    LOL

so he came home and handed me this grocery looking shopping bag.  i looked inside and there was an orange box alright....




me:  what is this???!!!  (i don't own anything NIKE obviously...hahaha)
DH:   this will go with the new bike that i just got for you!!!  (he wants us to ride our bikes together around our new neighborhood!!!! )
me:  what bike?  like a bicycle?  
DH:  yes honey!!  we're 35 now......i want us to excercise together and get healthy this summer.  look.....i even got you matching nike socks!!  




ok.....cute, but not cute enough to go on my shoe wall!!!  LOL


----------



## Darinchic

amazed!


----------



## Eulalia

Your DH is so funny. So have you been riding bikes together?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

as mentioned before, i rarely ever pay full retail price on any of my shoes.  i'd rather wait for fun sales, spend $1200 on 5 prs of louboutins/pradas/manolos/etc than on 1.5 prs reg price!  LOL   

unless of course.....

1.  there is that one shoe that sings out to me and it's the only pair left in MY SIZE!!!!  haha

or......

2.  there is a special shopping event, like when neiman marcus offered a $200 gift card if you spend $500 or more.  

or....

3.  my BFF struts herself over to my house wearing a pair of cute shoes and tells me YOU HAVE TO GET ONE TOOOOO!!!!!

i'll take all of the above!!!    time to bite the bullet!  LOL  

i called my SA immediately and said "put them on hold for me!!!  i'm coming NOW!!!!"  

so i bought the shoes for $625 (ripoff IMO but whatever, right?!  LOL) and i got the $200 gift card to spend that day!!!  yaaay!!!  more shopping!!!  




figured i needed a new pair of sunglasses for the summer so i used the gift card to get these tom ford ones (i think angelina jolie has a pair)....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

oh yes, and then there's rule #4:  vegas....where it's "just chips"...play money....spend whatever i want cause DH won't know anyways.....he's too busy gambling!!!  LOL

introducing my new louboutins from the louboutin boutique (palazzo @ venetian).....oh how i love them!!!


----------



## bluefish

peanutbabycakes said:


> so i think the last time i left off was around my birthday, right? DH had gotten me a blue lizard hermes kelly and a rolex. i figured that was good enough for turning 35...LOL! i wasn't expecting anything else, whether it be big or small, until he called me that wknd while he was out running errands. he said "honey!!!!! guess what??!!! i got another orange box for youuuu!!!!" for those who don't know, orange box = something hermes in my fantasy world.  LOL
> 
> so he came home and handed me this grocery looking shopping bag. i looked inside and there was an orange box alright....
> 
> View attachment 433139
> 
> 
> me: what is this???!!! (i don't own anything NIKE obviously...hahaha)
> DH: this will go with the new bike that i just got for you!!! (he wants us to ride our bikes together around our new neighborhood!!!! )
> me: what bike? like a bicycle?
> DH: yes honey!! we're 35 now......i want us to excercise together and get healthy this summer. look.....i even got you matching nike socks!!
> 
> View attachment 433140
> 
> 
> ok.....cute, but not cute enough to go on my shoe wall!!! LOL


 
GAH! TOO cute, *PBC*! Sorry it wasn't the REAL orange you were expecting, but this made me laugh.  Of course, everything else is lovely too! GREAT shoes!


----------



## farakhan80

those louboutins are stunning!!!!!!!!!!!   soooooo chic, PBC if you ever visit the UK, you should def go to the Harrods Louboutin boudoir, you would so love it, its like a gallery setting with paintings and wall to wall louboutins


----------



## bronzeshoes

everythings so so cute!


----------



## xnoorax

love the louboutins and the chanel slides, are they this seasons? (the chanel ones)


----------



## krazy4bags

Can't get a better word than WOW! Besides Kimora Lee Simmon's closet, your closet is the most gorgeous closet ever!!!    I love the glass doors and your shoe collection are making me drooooool!!!!


----------



## mysticrita

hi PBC..May i ask you a family pics of your louboutins ?? pleaaaaaase..
And congrats on the joli noeud in nude, they are absolutely gorgeous, i would love to see them on you..


----------



## shopalot

peanutbabycakes said:


> so i think the last time i left off was around my birthday, right? DH had gotten me a blue lizard hermes kelly and a rolex. i figured that was good enough for turning 35...LOL! i wasn't expecting anything else, whether it be big or small, until he called me that wknd while he was out running errands. he said "honey!!!!! guess what??!!! i got another orange box for youuuu!!!!" for those who don't know, orange box = something hermes in my fantasy world.  LOL
> 
> so he came home and handed me this grocery looking shopping bag. i looked inside and there was an orange box alright....
> 
> View attachment 433139
> 
> 
> me: what is this???!!! (i don't own anything NIKE obviously...hahaha)
> DH: this will go with the new bike that i just got for you!!! (he wants us to ride our bikes together around our new neighborhood!!!! )
> me: what bike? like a bicycle?
> DH: yes honey!! we're 35 now......i want us to excercise together and get healthy this summer. look.....i even got you matching nike socks!!
> 
> View attachment 433140
> 
> 
> ok.....cute, but not cute enough to go on my shoe wall!!! LOL


 


I can see you now on your brand new bike with your Nike shoes and socks sporting your Lizard Kelly!
No that was really thoughtful of your DH to want you both to spend time together exercising!




peanutbabycakes said:


> oh yes, and then there's rule #4: vegas....where it's "just chips"...play money....spend whatever i want cause DH won't know anyways.....he's too busy gambling!!! LOL
> 
> introducing my new louboutins from the louboutin boutique (palazzo @ venetian).....oh how i love them!!!
> 
> View attachment 433149


 
I love your Nude Jolies!


----------



## chanelll

Those Louboutins are GORGEOUS!


----------



## aka*kirara

you DH is the funniest and cutest~ i wish i BF was anything close!


----------



## spoiled_brat

Hi PBC! So glad you're back... we all missed you!

Gorgy new Loubs as well


----------



## cherylc

wow it took me 2 days but i went through every single page in this thread. amazing!!!! pbc you are a living doll, i'm calling you the asian version of Victoria Beckham from now on!!! 

also wanted to say that your post has inspired me to keep a couple of bags i was planning to ebay. they were gifts from  my boyfriend and after i read how you keep all your bags for the sentimental value, i felt guilty for wanting to sell off my bags even if i don't use them as much. they were given for a reason and with love so i will keep them for the fond memories. thank you!!!!


----------



## danicky

I love all your new purchases. LOL your DH is too sweet.
BTW, love the Nude Jolies. Christian Louboutin shoes are the best!!! Wear them well!!


----------



## Stinas

Love all the new Chanel stuff!!!!
Enjoy the Louboutins!!!  Those Jolis are one of my favorites!


----------



## sesrup

Lovely Mrs. PBC. Someone may have asked this already, but do you have a closet keeper?


----------



## lfg

I just want to lock myself up in your closet!!


----------



## guccisima

I´m so happy, that you are back!
I love you new purchases.


----------



## Martina_Italy

your new shoes purchases, but most of all the Louboutin's!!! BTW, love the Nike too! LOL!!


----------



## candy2100

Yay PBC is back!  I love those new Chanel flats!!


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Hi,
as a newbie on PF, I must say I'm already in love with this thread, and have to get updated everyday  You have fans all over the world, this is my daily "gettaway" LOL
Thanks!!!!


----------



## rhcpanka

I'm kind of new here, and rarely post, mostly read, but I just have to say that I admire your closet and the way you take care of your bags and clothes, this (for me)truly shows that you appreciate the things you have...And also you have a beautiful home and a goregeous Hermes collection, and knowing you only by your posts here, I think that you really deserve all the good things that you have in life (all the aspects, not just the designer goods)...you don't take them for granted and know what's important...


----------



## Plain&Simple

all your new things are adorable! and hey the nikes are cute too- I love nikes but have to deal with my crappy sketchers for now haha


----------



## candi_s

peanutbabycakes said:


> oh yes, and then there's rule #4: vegas....where it's "just chips"...play money....spend whatever i want cause DH won't know anyways.....he's too busy gambling!!! LOL
> 
> introducing my new louboutins from the louboutin boutique (palazzo @ venetian).....oh how i love them!!!
> 
> View attachment 433149


 

oooh! i see ur new chanel flip flops in the background. haha  i can see why u'd wanna live in them.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ooo I'm glad that this will be my first posting on purse blog and I couldn't think of a better place =) while your bags and clothes and house are amazing and beautiful, i think the more beautiful and amazing thing is how you are so modest genuine and so willing to lread every post and respond to it =) that you for letting us into your beautiful world =)


----------



## chanelll

While reading this blog, I keep wondering how your DH's closet looks like. Does he have a small section inside your closet, or does he have his own little "boutique"? lol..


----------



## puppylove80

^ I don't think it's a coincidence there are many newbies posting in your thread. Your closet is so amazing we can't help it! I have to admit I mostly just lurk around learning new things from these amazing tpf ladies but when I read though your thread in one sitting, I just had to comment! I really enjoy reading your little stories too, they're so down to earth and sweet.


----------



## jsc6

*PBC* your closet is truly to die for!


----------



## little*birdy

Love coming back to this thread, everything of PBC's is exquisite! Loving all your new purchases, PBC, even the Nikes (lol to your DH)! Those Louboutins


----------



## mrs nordic

chanelll said:


> While reading this blog, I keep wondering how your DH's closet looks like. Does he have a small section inside your closet, or does he have his own little "boutique"? lol..


 
*This is a good (and fun question), PBC! lol*

*Love your beige-black chanel flip flops and the louboutins, just the colors I like!*


----------



## Kellybag

*love your life PBC!!!*


----------



## gestapolollipop

I am so envious of your closet. Lovely!


----------



## meluvs2shop

so many wonderful things have been said about your closet, home & you personally that i wanted to drop off something for you instead. http://popsugar.com/pop?page=3 

 LOL

Enjoy! I remember those days since we're very close in age!


----------



## alenka06

Wow I just went through your entire thread.  It took me so long!  Everything is so amazing!

I'm in awe!  You have amazing style both fashion and in your house.

And I absolutely love your relationship with your DH.  I'm just finishing up college but have been with my bf for five years.  I can't wait to show him your closet and house, it gives me so many ideas for the future!  

Earlier in the thread, you mentioned  that you would  put up pictures of DH's closet.  Are you still going to do that?  I'd love to see!

You seem like a down to earth person too by the way.  A great personality is always a nice compliment to good style


----------



## burntoast5

Completely amazing collection! The closet design is spectacular and you have such a great sense of humor! Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

great collection


----------



## ladyeeboutique

LOVE all your new purchases especially the new CLs. Your DH is such a sweetie, now you get to bike together.


----------



## melindsey

I never post but after this thread was linked from the purse blog and I spent 5 straight hours reading it, I had to post. Oh my Gosh, I've never spent so much time glued to a thread on my computer and loved it sooo much. I love all of your things but your style of writing and sharing all the sweet and funny personal stories with us, is what makes you really special. 

Your closet is to die for and I am so jealous of your handbag collection. But I am a HUGE shoes and jewelry person and would love to see more of them if you're ever bored and want to entertain us : ) I see so many fabulous shoes in the background of your photos and would love to take a closer look. I would also love to see more of your fine and costume jewelry. I too love Chanel! Would you mind telling me who makes the fabulous diamond jewelry that was shown early on in this thread? I don't remember what page but you had matching earrings and ring that were kind of flower or filagree. I have never loved anything more and I MUST find them for myself so I'm hoping you can help. They are gorgeous. I also love seeing the pictures of you modelling all of your wonderful pieces together as you have such a fabulous sense of style and I enjoy seeing what you've paired together.

Anyway, thanks for sharing so much with all of us and I'm glad you had a very Happy Birthday! Can't wait for your next post!!


----------



## fettfleck

This is the most gorgeous closet I have ever seen before! Your collection is just awesome! Thank you so much for sharing - it was so much fun to read through your thread and to watch all those beautiful goodies! My favourite definetely is your ostrich Kelly - what a beauty. Do you carry the bags or do you more collect them?


----------



## CleoCouture

I'm speechless!  This is by far the most amazing collection and closet ever!  EVER!  You're one lucky lady!  In my biggest Fantasy I will have a closet like yours, filled just like yours!  I'm very impressed!  Checking out your collection puts me on


----------



## alenka06

I joined the forum after looking at your closet and I've been browsing everyone else's but yours is the most inspiring.  It's so interesting to read the stories behind each bag and I love looking at your closet.  I think the way you display everything is gorgeous!  It seems like it's half the fun!  Love everything!  Had to comment again haha


----------



## peanutbabycakes

farakhan80 said:


> those louboutins are stunning!!!!!!!!!!!  soooooo chic, PBC if you ever visit the UK, you should def go to the Harrods Louboutin boudoir, you would so love it, its like a gallery setting with paintings and wall to wall louboutins


 
oh that sounds FABULOUS!!  never been to the UK before, but definitely one of my must have places to go!  



bronzeshoes said:


> everythings so so cute!


 
thank you!!!  



xnoorax said:


> love the louboutins and the chanel slides, are they this seasons? (the chanel ones)


 
yes the chanels are in season!  they come in an array of colors too!!  pink, blue, green, orange, black, and creme.



krazy4bags said:


> Can't get a better word than WOW! Besides Kimora Lee Simmon's closet, your closet is the most gorgeous closet ever!!!  I love the glass doors and your shoe collection are making me drooooool!!!!


 
aaaw thank you *krazy4bags*!!!  hardly at kimora's level though!  LOL  but thank you anyway.........



mysticrita said:


> hi PBC..May i ask you a family pics of your louboutins ?? pleaaaaaase..
> And congrats on the joli noeud in nude, they are absolutely gorgeous, i would love to see them on you..


 
i'll post a louboutin family pic for you soon.  i don't have too many though....most are black!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

leema183 said:


> GAH! TOO cute, *PBC*! Sorry it wasn't the REAL orange you were expecting, but this made me laugh.  Of course, everything else is lovely too! GREAT shoes!


 
thanks *leema*!!  i'm working on 2 (+) REAL oranges right now!!    hopefully it'll work out and i'll post ASAP!  



shopalot said:


> I can see you now on your brand new bike with your Nike shoes and socks sporting your Lizard Kelly!
> No that was really thoughtful of your DH to want you both to spend time together exercising!
> I love your Nude Jolies!


 
wouldn't that be a funny sight!!  DH is a part time health nut, so i don't take him too seriously.  LOL  he wouldn't let me buy a pack of lifesavors candy yesterday (too much sugar he said) yet 5 mins later he asked if i wanted a starbucks frapp!   



chanelll said:


> Those Louboutins are GORGEOUS!


 
thank you *chanell*!!  i  them too!  they go with just about everything!!



aka*kirara said:


> you DH is the funniest and cutest~ i wish i BF was anything close!


 
aaaaw, i'm sure your BF is wonderful too and that's why you love him so....!  my DH can be a total dork most of the time!  



spoiled_brat said:


> Hi PBC! So glad you're back... we all missed you!
> 
> Gorgy new Loubs as well


 
thank you my friend!!!!  i'm happy to see you again!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Can't wait to see the new pics


----------



## peanutbabycakes

danicky said:


> I love all your new purchases. LOL your DH is too sweet.
> BTW, love the Nude Jolies. Christian Louboutin shoes are the best!!! Wear them well!!


 
thank you!  louboutins are beautiful, aren't they??!  wish i could buy them all!!!!



Stinas said:


> Love all the new Chanel stuff!!!!
> Enjoy the Louboutins!!! Those Jolis are one of my favorites!


 
thanks *stina*!  i noticed you have the same pair in red??  now those are HOT!!!!  



sesrup said:


> Lovely Mrs. PBC. Someone may have asked this already, but do you have a closet keeper?


 
LOL!!!  my closet keeper is my MIL...at least she secretly is.  when i'm out of town, i come back to find my bags have "moved" ever so slightly!!    she thinks she's so sneaky....LOL  



cherylc said:


> wow it took me 2 days but i went through every single page in this thread. amazing!!!! pbc you are a living doll, i'm calling you the asian version of Victoria Beckham from now on!!!
> 
> also wanted to say that your post has inspired me to keep a couple of bags i was planning to ebay. they were gifts from my boyfriend and after i read how you keep all your bags for the sentimental value, i felt guilty for wanting to sell off my bags even if i don't use them as much. they were given for a reason and with love so i will keep them for the fond memories. thank you!!!!


 
i'm so happy to know you've decided to keep your special bags.  i could never bring myself to sell anything DH got for me....even if i've never ever worn/used it or even if it's outdated.  too much love in each item......



lfg said:


> I just want to lock myself up in your closet!!


 
LOL!  i wish i could put a lock on my closet!  to lock my MIL out.....LOLLLL!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

guccisima said:


> I´m so happy, that you are back!
> I love you new purchases.


 
hi *guccisima*!!!!!  so glad to see you!!!!!!!!  thank you as always!!!  



Martina_Italy said:


> your new shoes purchases, but most of all the Louboutin's!!! BTW, love the Nike too! LOL!!


 
yea..i have to admit, the nikes are comfy, but i feel so funny in them!  



candy2100 said:


> Yay PBC is back! I love those new Chanel flats!!


 
thanks *candy*!  love them too!!!  super comfy!!  



LuvhMyShoes said:


> Hi,
> as a newbie on PF, I must say I'm already in love with this thread, and have to get updated everyday  You have fans all over the world, this is my daily "gettaway" LOL
> Thanks!!!!


 
aaw, thanks dear!  that's so sweet of you!  i wish i had new things on a daily basis to update for you all....LOL!  wouldn't that be fun!  



rhcpanka said:


> I'm kind of new here, and rarely post, mostly read, but I just have to say that I admire your closet and the way you take care of your bags and clothes, this (for me)truly shows that you appreciate the things you have...And also you have a beautiful home and a goregeous Hermes collection, and knowing you only by your posts here, I think that you really deserve all the good things that you have in life (all the aspects, not just the designer goods)...you don't take them for granted and know what's important...


 
i truly believe exactly what you've said.  thank you.  i try to cherish everything that's in my life.  from simple things to lavish things.  all are equal to me as long as i can share those moments with loved ones.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Plain&Simple said:


> all your new things are adorable! and hey the nikes are cute too- I love nikes but have to deal with my crappy sketchers for now haha


 
aren't sketchers a lil more stylish than nike though?  think i've seen their ads in mags?  



candi_s said:


> oooh! i see ur new chanel flip flops in the background. haha  i can see why u'd wanna live in them.


 
haha!  yea, i have 2 prs.  they're great for the summer!



sweetdreamer16 said:


> ooo I'm glad that this will be my first posting on purse blog and I couldn't think of a better place =) while your bags and clothes and house are amazing and beautiful, i think the more beautiful and amazing thing is how you are so modest genuine and so willing to lread every post and respond to it =) that you for letting us into your beautiful world =)


 
hi *sweetdreamer*!!  welcome to tPF and i'm very touched you have chosen to do your first post in my thread!  thank you!!!  



chanelll said:


> While reading this blog, I keep wondering how your DH's closet looks like. Does he have a small section inside your closet, or does he have his own little "boutique"? lol..


 
hahaahahahahha  yes, DH does have his own lil' section.  i'm slowly kicking him out though!  initially, we both agreed to share one big closet.  i manage his wardrobe so it's easier for me that way.  but now i've come to realize i need more space and...well....his stuff can just easily go into one of the other closets!  LOL  



puppylove80 said:


> ^ I don't think it's a coincidence there are many newbies posting in your thread. Your closet is so amazing we can't help it! I have to admit I mostly just lurk around learning new things from these amazing tpf ladies but when I read though your thread in one sitting, I just had to comment! I really enjoy reading your little stories too, they're so down to earth and sweet.


 
thank you so much *puppylove*!  thank you for taking the time out to read my crazy long thread and to comment!!!


----------



## volleyballgal

This is the first time I've visited the showcase forum and all I can say is WOW. Can I move in? Im serious.


----------



## sunkissed10

Your house is beautiful.You did a great job!


----------



## Munchkin0925

I love your closet and the shoes collection and not to mention your house is TDF.


----------



## missjenny

wendle said:


> Pah. I have loads more bags than you.


 

LoL this is funny
can't you tell she's being sarcastic here, girls?? not hating


----------



## xegbl

Wow.. it's 2.30 am now and I just spend 3 hours looking through all 89 pages at once.. phew.. BUT...

Good Job PBC!! Really love your house and yr Bag Collection. And ur DH is so good to you, u're a lucky gal. I know I'm a lucky gal too =P

 Always been a dream of mine to have a closet like urs, but my room is too small for that. Keep us updated on ur new buys!


----------



## imashopaholic

My heart skipped a beat when I clicked on the link to this thread!!! PBC your closet is what I imagine heaven looks like. Aaahhh... your DH sounds dreamy. Lucky girl.


----------



## itsmyobsession

hello PCB...

you closet is absolutely amazing...it really reminds me of my mothery house. It was really, really big and had a french country style also...she had a little chaiselongue, and I remeber sitting there for hours and looking at her clothes and bags...she had an awesome collection of bags, especially hermes and chanel. She got me a chanel tote for my first school day...I was so happy! And the other girls moms were jealos...lol.

She basically brought me up with couture 

anyway, as if you'd care to hear my childhood sories.


I just wanted to say...i love your closet, your style and your house!

Keep on rockin lady...


----------



## mlbags

itsmyobsession said:


> hello PCB...
> 
> you closet is absolutely amazing...*it really reminds me of my mothery house. It was really, really big and had a french country style also...she had a little chaiselongue, and I remeber sitting there for hours and looking at her clothes and bags...she had an awesome collection of bags, especially hermes and chanel. She got me a chanel tote for my first school day...I was so happy! And the other girls moms were jealos...lol.*
> 
> *She basically brought me up with couture *
> 
> anyway, as if you'd care to hear my childhood sories.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say...i love your closet, your style and your house!
> 
> Keep on rockin lady...


 
Whoa, for a moment, you really got me *itsmyobsession*!  I thought we gonna get to start enjoying a similar thread as PBC from you!


----------



## poohgirl

goodness.. is tat a shop or "just" your closet ? Wow you lucky gal!


----------



## abilicious

BunnyNole said:


> so you're a chauffeur?


----------



## abilicious

Welcome back *PBC*!!  My DH and I have been planning (and planning) on buying and riding our bikes together, but work's being a baby!  Enjoy your quality time together with the DH!


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

WOW!  What an amazing collection!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ms_Tiffanny

PBC,
This is krazy, thats all I have to say!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anusa

wow wow wow pbc this loset of yours is just just...........................i am so frustrated at my limited vocab cant find a word..............................a phrase may be......nah not even that.....................forget it i would rather stick to _*great great great*_   just love it 
it is omg it is oomp it is aaaaaaah . i am inspired. thankyou for sharing it with us


----------



## purse.addict

Your closet is TDF!


----------



## childstar

peanutbabycakes said:


> hello *icechampagne*! 17? wow so young!! enjoy your age while you can!! that was like almost 2 decades ago for me!! you are so much more mature than i was at that age....you're thinking of designing your own home already. that is wonderful! hold onto that dream my dear!! i only had dreams of New Kids on the Block at your age! :shame: i'm so embarrassed......(you might not even know who they are! LOL)


 
I know NKOTB!!! I was hmm... I was 11 yrs. old then, that makes you 8 yrs. older than I am. Uh-oh... better start practicing on having a baby soon! bio clock tick-ticking  

I just chanced upon your thread, the 1st one I read wasn't as fun as yours. There's something about how you showcased everything. It wasn't like you were bragging, you just wanted to share what you had. If only all the other people as "blessed/fortunate" as you aren't nosy & pretentious then the PF wouldn't seem intimidating as it is. 

Keep inspiring people to be down to earth like you, even if you have a dozen H's already. By the way, just wanna share, where I come from, the Philippines, H's are Php 500,000 (half a million pesos) huwaw  1 bag is enough to buy a decent brand new car! Or put 100 kids to school for a year. Speaking of which, what do you do to give back to society? I hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## styloboy

Ok that was totaly worth 4 1/2 hours and 90 pages 
beautiful collection


----------



## cristalena56

these sunglasses are cuteeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Mrs*B*

This is my favorite thread on tPF! PBC I would absolutely love to see your bedroom, could you pleeeeease include that in your next little house photoshoot? Thanks so much for sharing your life with us, it's so kind of you.


----------



## luxemommy

Wow!!  You're new closet is nothing short of amazing!!  I hope one day I'll have a "boutique" as impressive as yours.  Thanks for sharing those photos.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

about 2 weeks ago, i had mentioned to DH how it would be nice to have something on my nightstand....something to put my everyday jewelry in.  we went to our local louis vuitton to look, but they were out of stock of the item i had wanted.  booohoooo.......

so this past wknd, we were in vegas...walking around the wynn hotel with some friends, when all of a sudden DH goes "hey honey, do you still want to get that lil trunk?"  i said "uhhhh...ok, if you insist!!!"  LOL  i had totally forgotten about it!

so here it is, my mini LV trunk!


----------



## socaltrojan

peanutbabycakes said:


> about 2 weeks ago, i had mentioned to DH how it would be nice to have something on my nightstand....something to put my everyday jewelry in.  we went to our local louis vuitton to look, but they were out of stock of the item i had wanted.  booohoooo.......
> 
> so this past wknd, we were in vegas...walking around the wynn hotel with some friends, when all of a sudden DH goes "hey honey, do you still want to get that lil trunk?"  i said "uhhhh...ok, if you insist!!!"  LOL  i had totally forgotten about it!
> 
> so here it is, my mini LV trunk!
> 
> View attachment 443974
> View attachment 443975



What a gorgeous trunk PBC!

The turquoise lining is stunning!  

Your laundry room is so cute too!

I can't wait to see what you post next!


----------



## bag_queen

O>>M>>G!!  Can I live in your closet?  It is amazing!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my 2 latest hermes buys.....in exchange for letting DH go back to vegas 2 wks after our last trip!  

30 cm vert anis (with brown contrast stitching) gold hardware birkin




violet lizard agenda (i'm using as a checkbook cover)


----------



## lightblue84

peanutbabycakes said:


> my 2 latest hermes buys.....in exchange for letting DH go back to vegas 2 wks after our last trip!
> 
> 30 cm vert anis (with brown contrast stitching) gold hardware birkin
> 
> View attachment 443982



IS THE VERT ANIS TOGO???
CONGRATS!!! LOVE ALL YOUR PURCHASES!!


----------



## socaltrojan

peanutbabycakes said:


> my 2 latest hermes buys.....in exchange for letting DH go back to vegas 2 wks after our last trip!
> 
> 30 cm vert anis (with brown contrast stitching) gold hardware birkin
> 
> View attachment 443982
> 
> 
> violet lizard agenda (i'm using as a checkbook cover)
> 
> View attachment 443983



Your new Birkin is AMAZING!  What a great color for spring and summer!  

I love the violet lizard agenda and I think it will make the most unique checkbook cover!  

You have such refined taste as always PBC!


----------



## lightblue84

Opss I Forgot To Ask You: Can We See Pics Of Your Pool, Please?? Tia


----------



## peanutbabycakes

2 wks ago, DH and i went to vegas with our friends for the alicia keys & cher concerts.  while there, our host invited us back for another concert that was to take place 2 wks later!  it was music writer/producer david foster & friends (andrea bocelli, josh groban, michael buble, peter cetera, kenny g, babyface, brian mcknight, american idols katherine mcphee & michael johns, etc....).  it was taped and will air on PBS in december.




so we decided to go back (after DH agreed to buy me another birkin!  :devil::devil and booked our flights with the same friends and another couple.  

so here are some fun pics of my friends and i with our hermes bags in action in vegas:

vegas may trip #2


----------



## peanutbabycakes

vegas may trip #1


----------



## peanutbabycakes

a few of you had once asked how i'm able to reach my clothes that are hung up so high.  this is the pull down rod that i have installed so that the clothes get pulled down to my eye level.....


----------



## yangyang

peanutbabycakes said:


> a few of you had once asked how i'm able to reach my clothes that are hung up so high. this is the pull down rod that i have installed so that the clothes get pulled down to my eye level.....
> 
> View attachment 444018


 
Oh wow, that's so smart!!
Btw, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your closet33
Your closet is my inspiration


----------



## xnoorax

PBC... congrats on all your new additions and I hope you enjoy them and I especially love the vert anis birkin it's a gorgeous color for the summer


----------



## Stinas

Great new additions!
Love that pull down rod...great invention!
All this talk about Vegas makes me want to go back!!!  Top it all off I just ordered a pair of CL from Vegas boutique....makes me want to book a trip to wear them there! lol
You guys look like you had a great time!!  
Cute outfits!


----------



## gonghe181

Cuuuuute LV mini-trunk!  Love it!  Now you gotta show us the everyday jewelry you plan to put in there! 

Love the pics of you and your girlfriends from Vegas and all your birkins!


----------



## babyskyblue

*PBC*!!!!!!!!!  Congrats on your new purchases.  What skin is the Vert Anis Birkin in?????????


----------



## Rashmi

PB, you must be the wife of a super rich exec at silicon valley eh!! wow what a beautiful closet!!! reminds me of Oprah's closet that was shown long time back designed by nate berkus. was that the inspiration? 

anyways, you should turn your purse closet into a purse museum so we can come visit  such is the beauty of your closet!! thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Eulalia

Gorgeous pictures! I love your new Birkin.


----------



## lanechange84

I have never seen anything like this before!! It is so beautiful!! I think I would eat, drink and sleep in a closet like this.


----------



## candy2100

*PBC!!!!!*

That is the cutest little trunk for your night table!  It reminded me of a detail from a book I am reading called "Queen of Fashion: What Marie Antoinette Wore to the Revolution."  It tells of when MA was new at Versailles and Louis XV gave her the key to the Queen's jewels (MA's now since there was no living queen and she was the Dauphine).  It described the collection as being kept in a beautiful chest of drawers, each lined in light blue silk.  

So when I saw your little trunk and the pop of blue when it is open I thought about that other chest of drawers :shame:


----------



## mrs nordic

I love your cute little LV trunk and vert anis is one of my absolute fave colors - looks really different with GHW!


----------



## mscupcake

*PBC*, I have been away from the Hermes forum for quite some time and just stumbled upon your closet today!  What a dream!


----------



## jen0575

congrats on your new birkin *PBC*, love love love vert anis! Enjoy!


----------



## jen0575

peanutbabycakes said:


> vegas may trip #1
> 
> View attachment 444014



Im lovin the lagoon birkin of your friend *PBC*, I am lusting for one!!!

Is it a 30 or 35? did she score it in your local H store?


----------



## Baby Boo

i lvoe love love love ur closet!


----------



## mysticrita

Bouhouuuuuu i'm sad, i want to see your loubs, and as you didn't show me thoese ! now i also want your miu miu and manolo family pics ! :d hihihiiiii


----------



## leothelnss

Wowza


----------



## danicky

Wow, love the LV mini trunk, too cute. And the new Birkins are TDF!!! You are one lucky lady!!!
Ohhh, the Vegas trip looks fun!! You ladies look great, beautiful outfits!!!


----------



## Rashmi

Hi there PBC, where can I buy a necklace hanging stand like the ones you have? it seems like it can hold a lot. 

Thank you.


----------



## Rashmi

I am picturing an Asian Coco Chanel already!! oh so chic and stylish with pure elegance PBC seems to be.


----------



## Rashmi

Hi PBC, just curious to know which part of Asia are you and your DH (or your parents)originally from...if you don't mind answering. thank you.


----------



## Kellybag

*Lots of great goodies and pictures to catch up on.  Love it PBC!*

*Miss you in H.*


----------



## peanutbabycakes

childstar said:


> I know NKOTB!!! I was hmm... I was 11 yrs. old then, that makes you 8 yrs. older than I am. Uh-oh... better start practicing on having a baby soon! bio clock tick-ticking
> 
> I just chanced upon your thread, the 1st one I read wasn't as fun as yours. There's something about how you showcased everything. It wasn't like you were bragging, you just wanted to share what you had. If only all the other people as "blessed/fortunate" as you aren't nosy & pretentious then the PF wouldn't seem intimidating as it is.
> 
> Keep inspiring people to be down to earth like you, even if you have a dozen H's already. By the way, just wanna share, where I come from, the Philippines, H's are Php 500,000 (half a million pesos) huwaw  1 bag is enough to buy a decent brand new car! Or put 100 kids to school for a year. Speaking of which, what do you do to give back to society? I hope you don't mind me asking.


 
thank you....

our most recent donation was to the china earthquake victims....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Mrs*B* said:


> This is my favorite thread on tPF! PBC I would absolutely love to see your bedroom, could you pleeeeease include that in your next little house photoshoot? Thanks so much for sharing your life with us, it's so kind of you.


 
LOL  i recently got my custom drapes installed so i will try to take a pic of the bedroom for you...still missing a few more pieces of decor and furniture though.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

lightblue84 said:


> IS THE VERT ANIS TOGO???
> CONGRATS!!! LOVE ALL YOUR PURCHASES!!


 


babyskyblue said:


> *PBC*!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your new purchases. What skin is the Vert Anis Birkin in?????????


 
oops, sorry....it's togo




lightblue84 said:


> Opss I Forgot To Ask You: Can We See Pics Of Your Pool, Please?? Tia


 
we finally got our outdoor furniture so i'll take a pic shortly for you!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

jen0575 said:


> Im lovin the lagoon birkin of your friend *PBC*, I am lusting for one!!!
> 
> Is it a 30 or 35? did she score it in your local H store?


 
it's a 35cm in togo.  not sure which store she purchased it from though.


----------



## pwecious_323

PBS: just wondering if you know the style name of the cute baby phat wedge heels u got..they were soo pretty  also, do u have any outfits to share with us with the shoes? i'm sure you know exactly how to match it with ur cute clothes!!


----------



## cristalena56

peanutbabycakes said:


> about 2 weeks ago, i had mentioned to DH how it would be nice to have something on my nightstand....something to put my everyday jewelry in. we went to our local louis vuitton to look, but they were out of stock of the item i had wanted. booohoooo.......
> 
> so this past wknd, we were in vegas...walking around the wynn hotel with some friends, when all of a sudden DH goes "hey honey, do you still want to get that lil trunk?" i said "uhhhh...ok, if you insist!!!" LOL i had totally forgotten about it!
> 
> so here it is, my mini LV trunk!
> 
> View attachment 443974
> View attachment 443975


nice!  that is beautiful!


----------



## cristalena56

peanutbabycakes said:


> my 2 latest hermes buys.....in exchange for letting DH go back to vegas 2 wks after our last trip!
> 
> 30 cm vert anis (with brown contrast stitching) gold hardware birkin
> 
> View attachment 443982
> 
> 
> violet lizard agenda (i'm using as a checkbook cover)
> 
> View attachment 443983


 gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## shyne1025

I keep coming back!! and I still looooove your collection!!


----------



## MsTina

You are my hero!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

PBC. Thank you so much for sharing your stories, your home and your closet with us. I just went thru 93 pages from beginning to end. Everything about you and your life is so beautiful. You know that saying "more money, more problems"? But that doesn't seem to apply in your case. I admire the sweet and loving relationship you have with your husband. You two are just perfect. I love that he is romantic and "cheesy" and pays attention to the small details. 

I've been MIA from TPF for a while, just focusing on my 3mo. old baby girl, but this was a great way to come back to TPF. I saw the pictures of your island when it was unfinished. How on earth did you transform it into what it looks like now? It is astonishingly beautiful.

btw, did you know NKOTB have reunited? funny huh?


----------



## babyskyblue

peanutbabycakes said:


> my 2 latest hermes buys.....in exchange for letting DH go back to vegas 2 wks after our last trip!
> 
> 30 cm vert anis (with brown contrast stitching) gold hardware birkin
> 
> View attachment 443982


 
Vert Anis indeed is very gorgoues with Gold Hardware! Am waiting for a Vert Anis Birkin as well, now I could tell my SA I will take it in either hardware!


----------



## Rashmi

Hi PBC, 

Where do you usually buy your clothes? the dresses you wear are soooo beautiful and perfect for summer!! 

Also, did you buy a brand new house or built it from scratch or did you just renovate an already existing house?

You are an epitome of style, chic, grace and elegance yet you seem to be very humble through your writings.


thank you.
Rashmi


----------



## mellie

Im still fairly new to this forum-joined but never went on til last week  and now stumbling into this threadawesome!
I could not stop reading (which is bad cause I am at work)
But it sounds like you guys are all amazing and supportive and its great that we all love the same things J
I think Im going to enjoy tPF a lot!


----------



## Blueberry

The hanger is a very clever idea... I`ve never seen anything like that ! 
stunning!!!!!

God bless you and your husband dear


----------



## imashopaholic

PBC I love the adjustable clothes hanger. Brilliant idea. 

"DH... I have another job for you..."


----------



## ahertz

Love the new trunk PBC...and looking forward to more pictures of your beautiful home (and closet)!


----------



## bisousx

peanutbabycakes said:


> a few of you had once asked how i'm able to reach my clothes that are hung up so high. this is the pull down rod that i have installed so that the clothes get pulled down to my eye level.....
> 
> View attachment 444018


 
PBC.. may I ask where you got the pull-down rod from? I've showed my hubby pictures of your closet and made it clear that I want a nice display room for my bags when we buy our house! Loves it! I always enjoy coming back to this thread..


----------



## melindsey

melindsey said:


> I never post but after this thread was linked from the purse blog and I spent 5 straight hours reading it, I had to post. Oh my Gosh, I've never spent so much time glued to a thread on my computer and loved it sooo much. I love all of your things but your style of writing and sharing all the sweet and funny personal stories with us, is what makes you really special.
> 
> Your closet is to die for and I am so jealous of your handbag collection. But I am a HUGE shoes and jewelry person and would love to see more of them if you're ever bored and want to entertain us : ) I see so many fabulous shoes in the background of your photos and would love to take a closer look. I would also love to see more of your fine and costume jewelry. I too love Chanel! Would you mind telling me who makes the fabulous diamond jewelry that was shown early on in this thread? I don't remember what page but you had matching earrings and ring that were kind of flower or filagree. I have never loved anything more and I MUST find them for myself so I'm hoping you can help. They are gorgeous. I also love seeing the pictures of you modelling all of your wonderful pieces together as you have such a fabulous sense of style and I enjoy seeing what you've paired together.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for sharing so much with all of us and I'm glad you had a very Happy Birthday! Can't wait for your next post!!


 
I know it is incredibly tacky to bump my own post but thought you may have missed it since you are so good at answering all of them. I know I am asking too much since you are already so generous with us, but I am dying to know about the diamond jewelry. It may be custom made but if not, was wondering if you would mind sharing the designer or where you purchased it?

Would also love to see the Louboutins, Miu Mius, Manolos, etc. that another poster requested and can't wait for the new house pics. This thread makes me so happy!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## anusa

pbc just wondering which software company your dh owns( hope you do not mind me askin)  will ask my hubby to join it just for inspiration. hehehe


----------



## Xinnamon

Hi PBC,

I just spent a few hours on this thread, and you are truly my inspiration!!!
I love love love your new vert anis birkin! 

Also, may I know what are the colors of this tri-color Kelly? I'm soo in love with it!


----------



## amythest

*PBC: HI! I'm just joined PF recently. 
Thank you for being open and sharing your large collection. I've enjoyed every minute of it. Now, I'm dreaming of a Hermes bag of my own. Any advise on the types of leather or information. I am new to the Hermes brand. 
I do own LV and Gucci.  Thanks again I hope to hear from you.  *


----------



## mysticrita

Congrats on your vert anis, i'm in love with your friend's kelly ! the pink one, may i know the specs ?


----------



## Martina_Italy

PBC, love your latest purchases!! 
I also enjoyed the pics of you and your friends in Vegas with your H's.. You are really a group of Hermes lovers!!!


----------



## Dollie

i can drool over this forever! WOW!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

pwecious_323 said:


> PBS: just wondering if you know the style name of the cute baby phat wedge heels u got..they were soo pretty  also, do u have any outfits to share with us with the shoes? i'm sure you know exactly how to match it with ur cute clothes!!


 

style name is:  ZOELA STONES

i'll post a few outfit pics for you....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Rashmi said:


> PB, *you must be the wife of a super rich exec at silicon valley eh!!* wow what a beautiful closet!!! reminds me of Oprah's closet that was shown long time back designed by nate berkus. was that the inspiration?


 
LOL!  hardly.....

where can i find a pic of oprah's closet?  i haven't seen it yet.  i must have missed that show.  i love nate!!!


----------



## little*birdy

Oh, Oprah's closet is TDF! PBC, yours is just as gorgeous and amazing and you probably have more H bags than O!

Great update pics, Love them all. Looks like you had a blast in Vegas!


----------



## Rashmi

Hi PBC. here's the link to Oprah's closet. 

http://www.oprah.com/foodhome/home/decorating/slide/20030917/nate_20030917_office_01.jhtml


































http://www.oprah.com/foodhome/home/decorating/slide/20030917/nate_20030917_office_08.jhtml


----------



## maggienannan

gorgeous  closet~~ thank u for share!~~~


----------



## silverbuddha

Xinnamon said:


> Hi PBC,
> 
> I just spent a few hours on this thread, and you are truly my inspiration!!!
> I love love love your new vert anis birkin!
> 
> Also, may I know what are the colors of this tri-color Kelly? I'm soo in love with it!


 
*PBC*: Did your friend buy elitefashion2000 ' s kelly??

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-HERMES-28cm-Tri-Color-Raisin-Pink-Lilac-KELLY_W0QQitemZ280226951240QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AskMeIWontSayNo

you're my hero


----------



## speedydelivery

Such a pleasure to get a peek inside your enchanted life.   G-d has really blessed you, may He continue to bless you and your family.


----------



## speedydelivery

PBC I would love to see the updated Kelly and Birkin family shots with your newest beauties in them!   I love seeing all your bags lined up in all their stunning glory!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*silverbuddha:* 

*speedydeliver: * i'll do updated shots today!

*rashmi:*  thank you!  that's so cool!  my closet is NOTHING compared to oprah's!  OMG she has a separate seating area in her closet?  ok....i'm doing that for my next house!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you so much everyone!!!!!  i don't check PF every day like i used to, so it takes me awhile now to read up on the posts.  i'll try to do what i can though for some of your special pic requests....

btw:  i have a another something special coming right up!


----------



## farakhan80

peanutbabycakes said:


> about 2 weeks ago, i had mentioned to DH how it would be nice to have something on my nightstand....something to put my everyday jewelry in.  we went to our local louis vuitton to look, but they were out of stock of the item i had wanted.  booohoooo.......
> 
> so this past wknd, we were in vegas...walking around the wynn hotel with some friends, when all of a sudden DH goes "hey honey, do you still want to get that lil trunk?"  i said "uhhhh...ok, if you insist!!!"  LOL  i had totally forgotten about it!
> 
> so here it is, my mini LV trunk!
> 
> View attachment 443974
> View attachment 443975



OMG love love love your LV jewelry trunk, ive had my eye on the vanity case for a long time congrats!!!!
I saw SATC the other night and im not sure if anyone has mentioned this but Charlotte had your Chanel brooch on in the film!! it was tdf!!!!!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

DH was in a super happy mood the other day so he surprised me with this....it arrived at my doorstep this morning!!!!  YAAAY!!!!  another summer bag to wear with my dresses!!!

HERMES 28cm black box toile GH kelly 







with a black linen mini dress and chanel flip flops for a casual look:




with a black linen mini dress and fendi gold heels for a dressier look:


----------



## spoiled_brat

Lovely bag PBC! Congrats


----------



## farakhan80

The new Hermes looks [FONT=&quot]Gorgeous with ur chanel flip flops 
[/FONT]


----------



## babyskyblue

OMG, PBC, that is very lovely!!!  Your DH is the best!  
Did he ask for your "permission" before he purchased this?  



peanutbabycakes said:


> DH was in a super happy mood the other day so he surprised me with this....it arrived at my doorstep this morning!!!! YAAAY!!!! another summer bag to wear with my dresses!!!
> 
> HERMES 28cm black box toile GH kelly
> 
> View attachment 448573
> 
> 
> View attachment 448574
> 
> 
> with a black linen mini dress and chanel flip flops for a casual look:
> 
> View attachment 448575
> 
> 
> with a black linen mini dress and fendi gold heels for a dressier look:
> 
> View attachment 448576


----------



## hugabug

i love love your new bag! ad the Chanel Camellia flip flops are just TDF!!  I was checking online and found it, the cream and black is selling at $480, while the pink is only $200. i know you have both, may i ask how much you got it for? Thanks!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!!  more pics to come in a bit.....


*babyskblue:*  i informed DH of the bag that day and left it up to him as usual to make the final decision & to purchase it himself.  hehe  so in a way...yea, i gave him permission ahead of time to buy it for me!  LOL   

*hugabug:*  thank you!  the pink ones retail for $290 and the black/white ones retail for $345.  even though that's a lot for plastic flip flops, they are worth every penny though....


----------



## SweetPurple

I love this thread!Absolutely fantastic closet ~ and wow, the bags! Out of this world!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my cheap shoe deal of last week!!

clearance $29.99 @ nine west shoe store!

i'm a sucker for bling (obviously ) so i had to have these!!!  they are a light metallic silver/gold color:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*family shot of my hermes collection.....*




*kellys*






*birkins*


----------



## notvalidchoice

wow I'm speechless they are all gorgeous!


----------



## hellobabie

peanutbabycakes said:


> *family shot of my hermes collection.....*
> 
> View attachment 448752
> 
> 
> *kellys*
> 
> View attachment 448753
> View attachment 448754
> View attachment 448755
> 
> 
> *birkins*
> 
> View attachment 448756



Amazing, amazing...
Love all your birkins and love love the decoration of your house tooo..
OMGOMGOMG...


----------



## xnoorax

congrats n all ur new goodies............... I just bought the LV scarf exactly like your friend the one with the pink kelly wore when you were in vegas


----------



## Flipper

Wow! I love all those Hermes! 

You have such excellent taste, this thread actually motivates me with my job so I can eventually have such a beautiful house of my own!


----------



## babyskyblue

*PBC*, your H collection is one of the fast-growing one!!!  I really love how the color POPS!!!!!  I wish mine were 1/3 as fast as yours!!!  

Are the Nine-west shoes comfy?


----------



## gonghe181

Wow-wee!  Very impressive collection of Hermes!!   

Love it!


----------



## jen0575

wow, lovely addition pbc! i miss you at the H thread and your actions pics. take care girl!

i have to say DH is sooo very sweet!


----------



## lightblue84

I'm Speechless!! Congrats Pbc!!!


----------



## little*birdy

*GASP!!* I.do.not.know.what.to.say. *FAINTS*


----------



## LuvKitty

OMG WOW!!!

I dream of having a closet like yours!
RIght now my closet loks liek the first picture you posted, packed and squashed with things falling out!

I love how you have the mirrors so you can see your bags but they wont clog dust!!
Where do you keep all your small accessories then?


----------



## speedydelivery

Spectacular new bag family shots!  Absolutely amazing!  Thanks for taking those pics and sharing them, they are tdf!  I love that stairs shot, it's just frameworthy!


----------



## SweetPurple

Oh my!


----------



## LaurieAnn

*PBC*, I love your new family picture!  You have a gorgeous Hermes family!


----------



## pwecious_323

PBC: As usual your handbag collection is AWESOME!!! thansk for sharing all your H-babies with us at once  hee hee 

Btw, I'm sure all of us would love to see other parts of our house, too..I just love how we get to see bits and pieces of it  thx


----------



## harleyNemma

Spectacular family photo, PBC!


----------



## miss_white_lily

That´s some family you got there!!


----------



## ballet_russe

The closet Mr Big builds for Carrie in the Sex and the City Movie looks like PBC's!  Except that Carrie's was empty.


----------



## maybeimeow

Amazing.


----------



## amsiepoo

perfect tread for a finals week pick me up! Thanks PBC!


----------



## ms piggy

These are fab *PBC*!! Love the entire look - blings, wrinkled look and the cone shaped heels. And what a price too. Major score, ha ha! Would be great with jeans and dresses! 

Oh and your H collection ain't half bad either, LOL!!!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

peanutbabycakes said:


> *family shot of my hermes collection.....*
> 
> View attachment 448752
> 
> 
> *kellys*
> 
> View attachment 448753
> View attachment 448754
> View attachment 448755
> 
> 
> *birkins*
> 
> View attachment 448756





 this shots!! And  your H family too!!!! 
Congrats also on the new Kelly, it's really gorgeous!!!


----------



## bebedawl

Your closet is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loveaddict

hi pbccc, i miss your posts =))) thank you so much for sharing part of your life with us =) love yaaa, oww and i cant stop wonderin, in your vegas trip 2 photos, i saw 3 same ladies using diff types of bags in every shots, how did u guys pack your luggage? is it  different trips or you guys actually brought 2-3 bags in 1 vegas trip? i dunno how to pack my birkins or kellys inside a luggage, please teach me master. =) love yaaa


----------



## peanutbabycakes

xnoorax said:


> congrats n all ur new goodies............... I just bought the LV scarf exactly like your friend the one with the pink kelly wore when you were in vegas


 
isn't that a fantastic scarf?!  love the color combo!  very subtle, even with all the logos!  LOL



Flipper said:


> Wow! I love all those Hermes!
> 
> You have such excellent taste, this thread actually motivates me with my job so I can eventually have such a beautiful house of my own!


 
aaaw, you're so sweet.  i hope you have the home of your dreams one day soon!  



babyskyblue said:


> *PBC*, your H collection is one of the fast-growing one!!! I really love how the color POPS!!!!! I wish mine were 1/3 as fast as yours!!!
> 
> Are the Nine-west shoes comfy?


 
they ARE surprisingly comfy!  the shoe is kinda flexible so it's pretty comfy to walk in.



gonghe181 said:


> Wow-wee! Very impressive collection of Hermes!!
> 
> Love it!


 
thank you!!



jen0575 said:


> wow, lovely addition pbc! i miss you at the H thread and your actions pics. take care girl!
> 
> i have to say DH is sooo very sweet!


 
i still pop in and out of the H threads from time to time!  i recently saw your action pic with the yellow birkin!!!  so pretty!!  now that's another bag of yours i would love to have....still dreaming of your purple bird....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LuvKitty said:


> OMG WOW!!!
> 
> I dream of having a closet like yours!
> RIght now my closet loks liek the first picture you posted, packed and squashed with things falling out!
> 
> I love how you have the mirrors so you can see your bags but they wont clog dust!!
> Where do you keep all your small accessories then?


 
thank you!  can you believe i had that crazy crammed up closet for 7 years?!  i can't imagine how i was able to fit everything in there!  LOL  my small accessories are kept in the drawers that are built in between the hanging sections.  



pwecious_323 said:


> PBC: As usual your handbag collection is AWESOME!!! thansk for sharing all your H-babies with us at once  hee hee
> 
> Btw, I'm sure all of us would love to see other parts of our house, too..I just love how we get to see bits and pieces of it  thx


 
i'll do pics of the study for you....



ballet_russe said:


> The closet Mr Big builds for Carrie in the Sex and the City Movie looks like PBC's! Except that Carrie's was empty.


 
aaaaw, thanks!  that closet was nice!  i didn't care for the metal shoe rack though.  i think doing shelves would have looked nicer in such an upscale looking closet.  



loveaddict said:


> hi pbccc, i miss your posts =))) thank you so much for sharing part of your life with us =) love yaaa, oww and i cant stop wonderin, in your vegas trip 2 photos, i saw 3 same ladies using diff types of bags in every shots, how did u guys pack your luggage? is it different trips or you guys actually brought 2-3 bags in 1 vegas trip? i dunno how to pack my birkins or kellys inside a luggage, please teach me master. =) love yaaa


 
you are too too nice.  thank you!  hehehe....my fuschia kelly friend and i each brought 3 bags and my other friend brought 2.  crazy huh?  kellys are easy to pack though.  i've gotten used to it and always bring at least 2 bags when i travel now.


----------



## shyne1025

peanutbabycakes said:


> *family shot of my hermes collection.....*
> 
> View attachment 448752
> 
> 
> *kellys*
> 
> View attachment 448753
> View attachment 448754
> View attachment 448755
> 
> 
> *birkins*
> 
> View attachment 448756


 oh wow!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here is the study room (don't mind the old rug...i'm replacing it)

the builtins are painted and antique glazed in a light green color.  we'll eventually put a baby grand piano in this room.  





the tic tac toe wooden beam ceiling




the handscraped hardwood floor in a herringbone pattern


----------



## candy2100

I  your interpretation of French country!  That must have been so exciting to finally move in and work on perfecting all the little touches throughout the house!  I have to say, though, that we moved into our new construction 5 years ago, and I'm still uh "perfecting" things !

Thanks for sharing your _belle maison_ !!!!

After looking at this thread, I have that song in my head that goes, "More, more more, how do you like it, how do you like it more, more MORE!"  NE body else experiencing this phenomenon???


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Purse-o-holic said:


> PBC. Thank you so much for sharing your stories, your home and your closet with us. I just went thru 93 pages from beginning to end. Everything about you and your life is so beautiful. You know that saying "more money, more problems"? But that doesn't seem to apply in your case. I admire the sweet and loving relationship you have with your husband. You two are just perfect. I love that he is romantic and "cheesy" and pays attention to the small details.
> 
> I've been MIA from TPF for a while, just focusing on my 3mo. old baby girl, but this was a great way to come back to TPF. I saw the pictures of your island when it was unfinished. How on earth did you transform it into what it looks like now? It is astonishingly beautiful.
> 
> btw, did you know NKOTB have reunited? funny huh?


 
thanks dear!  your daughter must be the sweetest thing ever!   

and yes...i heard about NKOTB!!  i saw them on the today show (on tv) last month!  it was around 9am and i was still in bed.  i couldn't help but to sing along to all their songs like a crazy teenager.  DH kept covering his face with the pillow cause he was still asleep!      can't wait to see them in concert again...almost 20 yrs later!!!!  LOLLLLLL


----------



## Saray

It's sounds like paradise for me...


----------



## LeMonde

*PBC -> *I just started reading your thread but simply had to drop a little note before I get to the end. Your closet is truly a dream come true and its content is a pure pleasure to look at. Belated but sincere congratulations! How very nice of you to share with us all the beautiful photos, especially since such nice stories accompany them! Thank you 
I admit I don't own an Hermes bag yet, just some H accessories, but the day will come  First I need to figure out my next career move after some big changes in my life during the last couple of years, but I'm working on it!
I was wondering, which H bag was your very first one and how old were you when you bought it (if it's not too personal question of course)?
I'm looking forward to reading the rest of your thread. Thank you and will write again soon


----------



## gucci lover

Wow, your office is gorgeous!!!  I love love your drapes... where did you purchase them from?  Soo nice!!!


----------



## mzkyie

i cant believe i sat here and read ALL 97 pages! im in awe....its all so beautiful!!! i just moved into my very own condo recently...and decorating was a blast but there's still tons to do...although after reading this i cant wait to purchase my 1st home so i can have more fun!!!...i loved absolutely every pic you have amazing taste cant wait to see more!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

I am ADDICTED to this thread to see what goodies you'll showcase next!!!  P E R F E C T I O N !!!  I love your taste - you're simply flawless!!!  Loving your wooden beam ceiling in the study - totally looks like exotic ostrich in the picture!!  How fitting!   Anywho...  congrats on everything and bring on some more PBC!!!  Woot woot


----------



## xnoorax

I love your study and your entire house  I'm starting on building my house and I want you to be my decorater please.


----------



## ilurvbags

peanutbabycakes said:


> so i think the last time i left off was around my birthday, right?  DH had gotten me a blue lizard hermes kelly and a rolex.  i figured that was good enough for turning 35...LOL!  i wasn't expecting anything else, whether it be big or small, until he called me that wknd while he was out running errands.  he said "honey!!!!!  guess what??!!!  i got another orange box for youuuu!!!!"  for those who don't know, orange box = something hermes in my fantasy world.    LOL
> 
> so he came home and handed me this grocery looking shopping bag.  i looked inside and there was an orange box alright....
> 
> View attachment 433139
> 
> 
> me:  what is this???!!!  (i don't own anything NIKE obviously...hahaha)
> DH:   this will go with the new bike that i just got for you!!!  (he wants us to ride our bikes together around our new neighborhood!!!! )
> me:  what bike?  like a bicycle?
> DH:  yes honey!!  we're 35 now......i want us to excercise together and get healthy this summer.  look.....i even got you matching nike socks!!
> 
> View attachment 433140
> 
> 
> ok.....cute, but not cute enough to go on my shoe wall!!!  LOL


hahaha this is funny i think this story is funny...you're very charming. you and your husband actually are both funny. you seem like really nice people. love this thread...


----------



## christinahong54

amazing .......closet......i thougt just super stars have it..you are so lucky...


----------



## Lainey

Simply Amazing!!!


----------



## itzme

I came back for an update on your ever growing closet and I fell head over heels again!!  I can really see your happiness through reading your posts and seeing pictures of your trip to Vegas, your beautiful home, your growing collection, and the sweet recollection of the conversation bits with your DH.  It gives off a posh, but at the same time, a comfortable and cozy, vibe.  Thank you for sharing so much with us!


----------



## Elle Candy

Amazing!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## danicky

Wow, there is no word to describe your Hermes collection.


----------



## tulip618

PBC, I so love your study room. The flooring is amazing!!! Everything is perfect!!! maybe you should start a fan club!!!!!


----------



## spoiledwify

hey PBC

just curious do you use  all thses your bag?


----------



## pwecious_323

PBC: thanks for sharing ur study with us!! I simply love ur style. we live in a small condo in CA and need some idea for the upstair den/office area....so this is a perfect idea for reference.

Could u please share with us where did u get the cute study room desk and the cute lamp hung from the wall? both are soo cute!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

PBC, I love the pic of your whole Hermes collection...........and everything else   You have excellent taste!

Oh! And thank you for giving me the idea for pull down rods in my closet (when I get it built )  Fabulous idea!!


----------



## Stinas

I think my favorite has to be the green birkin.
Amazing collection.  I love the group shots.
The way you have decorated your home is beyond elegant & every tasteful!  I love it!


----------



## Phédre

I keep coming back to this thread! It's amazing! Love, love, love the pic of your Hermès-collection on the stair. And I adore the new blingy shoes!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you all!!!!  once again, you're all so sweet.  thanks for allowing me to share this bit of my life with you....

*spoiledwify:*  i've used every bag at one time or another.  i rotate my bags on a weekly basis just bc it's a hassle to switch out all the contents.  so i'll match my outfits to a certain bag for a whole week, and then i'll change bags the next week.  LOL  

*pwecious:*  the desk (it's actually a console table) is manufactured by a company called Four Hands.  it is from their Whitman Collection.  the chandelier is actually from lowes home improvement store!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i've been on a "sex and the city" movie craze.  seen it twice already with my girlfriends and i plan on seeing it again tomorrow with DH!  

just wanted to share some pics of me and some friends (and our bags of course!) from last night...we attended a SATC cocktail/bling party at a local jewelry store.  afterwards, we were shuttled over to the theatre to watch the movie....enjoy!







my friend has the 25cm vert anis lizard birkin that "carrie" wore in the movie.  it was when BIG showed her the closet he had built for her.  my other friend has the larger version of the louis vuitton bag that "carrie" gave to "louis" as a xmas gift.


----------



## ateebi

i love that LV bag, and normally, they don't do much for me!


----------



## kmh1190

I just had to pop in a say that you have an amazing collection and a beautiful home.  I have been lurking around your closet and I must say that everything in it is just breath-taking.  Thank you for sharing.  BTW where does DH keep all of his stuff?  Does he have his own "man" closet?


----------



## danicky

Ohh, you and your friends look fab!!! Great outfits and bags. I bet you guys had a great time.


----------



## icechampagne

I haven't visited your thread in a long time & finally caught up!! hahah...I'm reaaalllyyyy in love with your study room!! amazing  
& the Hermes collection pics - wowwww!


----------



## malish

Hi there - Gorgeous bags! Is that a rabbit fur Etro bomber jacket you are wearing? Looks great!



peanutbabycakes said:


> yaaa, me and my chanels:
> 
> View attachment 392025
> View attachment 392028
> View attachment 392029
> 
> 
> and hermes again:
> 
> View attachment 392027


----------



## maggienannan

i love all ur collection~~~


----------



## Cheryl24

I was half-asleep when I started this thread but quickly got my 2nd wind after just a few pages.  There are truly no words to express how amazing and spectacular your closet, home, wardrobe, jewelry and bags are!

The best thing I'm left with after finishing your thread is how genuine and warm you are. You take the time to answer so many of the posts and accomodate request after request for more pictures or information. You are obviously a very generous and graceful woman and I truly appreciate that you've shared so much with us. You're fantastic PBC!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

peanutbabycakes said:


> View attachment 452652
> View attachment 452653
> View attachment 452654




I love the pics of you and your friends! You all look fab!


----------



## spoiledwify

you'r one lucky woman!!!!!!


----------



## chinkee21

peanutbabycakes said:


> about 2 weeks ago, i had mentioned to DH how it would be nice to have something on my nightstand....something to put my everyday jewelry in. we went to our local louis vuitton to look, but they were out of stock of the item i had wanted. booohoooo.......
> 
> so this past wknd, we were in vegas...walking around the wynn hotel with some friends, when all of a sudden DH goes "hey honey, do you still want to get that lil trunk?" i said "uhhhh...ok, if you insist!!!" LOL i had totally forgotten about it!
> 
> so here it is, my mini LV trunk!
> 
> Oh I love it!!! It's so cute!!!
> 
> View attachment 443974
> View attachment 443975


 


peanutbabycakes said:


> *family shot of my hermes collection.....*
> 
> View attachment 448752
> 
> 
> *kellys*
> 
> View attachment 448753
> View attachment 448754
> View attachment 448755
> 
> 
> *birkins*
> 
> View attachment 448756


 
Christ, woman!! Those are AMAZING bags!!! My fave is the tri-color one!!!


----------



## Stinas

Glad you & your friends had a good time before & during the SATC movie!!! You all look great!


----------



## wklara78

I love all the new photos!! thanks for updating!


----------



## Elle Candy

PBC, I love your curtain on the study room.  May I know where did u get it?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

JackieG said:


> *PBC -> *I just started reading your thread but simply had to drop a little note before I get to the end. Your closet is truly a dream come true and its content is a pure pleasure to look at. Belated but sincere congratulations! How very nice of you to share with us all the beautiful photos, especially since such nice stories accompany them! Thank you
> I admit I don't own an Hermes bag yet, just some H accessories, but the day will come  First I need to figure out my next career move after some big changes in my life during the last couple of years, but I'm working on it!
> I was wondering, which H bag was your very first one and how old were you when you bought it (if it's not too personal question of course)?
> I'm looking forward to reading the rest of your thread. Thank you and will write again soon


 
hi jackie!!!    thank youuuuu!

my first hermes bag was a 40cm black birkin with gold hardware that DH had bought for me when we were in Paris for our 3rd annie...that was almost 3 years ago, so i was 32.  i had been wanting one for about 5 yrs prior to that, but just the thought of paying so much for one handbag seemed soo farfetched!  LOL  
anyways, i ended having to sell it bc it was just too big for me.  a year later i ended up with the identical bag, but in a 35cm size....and it's been an orange box downhill ever since!


----------



## allbrandspls

Wow i love the family shot of your Hermes bags and great pic of your friends.


----------



## Schmodi

Can I live in your closet?


----------



## noah8077

This is my first post.....all I can say is OMG!!!!


I was jealous of Carrie's closet on the SATC movie, but now I am speechless.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

one more summer bag to add to my collection....

30cm white clemence ruthenium hardware birkin


----------



## hellobabie

peanutbabycakes said:


> one more summer bag to add to my collection....
> 
> 30cm white clemence ruthenium hardware birkin
> 
> View attachment 454604


 love love love your summer bag !!
Many congrats to you !!
I just keep coming back..hheheh
Congrats again !!


----------



## anusa

oh this white birkin looks awesome  i am so nvious
wondering when will i get mine?????


----------



## childstar

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you....
> 
> our most recent donation was to the china earthquake victims....



wow PBC, how comforting to know that it's not only Am Idol that gives back. Good job! 

anyway, I wanted to share that I too have seen SATC twice & I was ecstatic when I saw Charlotte wearing the Chanel brooch (NY Fashion Week - Fashion Show scene) which you also have. I whispered to my BFF, "that's a Chanel brooch."  she's like, how do you now?     I said, "I know someone online who owns one, I'll email you a link of her showcase."      As if we've met, but I guess that's how we feel, the people who frequent your thread, the way you share & tell stories makes us feel like we're all legit  gurlfriends. 

Stay humble!


----------



## xnoorax

congrats on your new summer bag........ I love it


----------



## babyskyblue

peanutbabycakes said:


> one more summer bag to add to my collection....
> 
> 30cm white clemence ruthenium hardware birkin
> 
> View attachment 454604


 

*PBC*, all i can say is wow!!!!!!!!!!  I wish to get something in Ruthenium hardware too.  
BTW, how come we don't see you very often in the H subforum nowaday?


----------



## Rashmi

PBC, how many H bags do you purchase a month? it seems like two or three...you must have LOADS and LOADS of mulah...anyways the envy is all ours. 

btw, no offense to your friends but I didn't like the color combination of your friends' outfits and bags at the SATC party. YOU are the only one who seem to have got it and you look great and yours has a subtle show as opposed to your friends' which i think is a bit loud. in their case both their outfits and the bags seem to crave for attention while in your case, your outfit's simple yet catches the attention and your bag just stands out. just an observation.


----------



## Member 46187

PBC, 
I would LOVE to see all of your H small goods (wallets, key rings, agendas, etc...)! As always, your collection and home is absolutely stunning! 

-B


----------



## ang2383

PBC i just went through the entire 100 pages in one sitting!  just wanted to let you know i love your closet and your house.  you did an awesome job decorating and designing.  you gave me a lot of ideas for my future home.  please post more pictures when you get the chance!


----------



## Stinas

Just curious...I see you display all the Hermes bags in the closet out of their boxes & dustbags...do they get dusty? Or do you wear them soo much that they cant?  
I know stupid question, but just curious.  Im looking into making a closet like this, so im doing my homework first.
BTW love the new summer Birkin!


----------



## danicky

peanutbabycakes said:


> one more summer bag to add to my collection....
> 
> 30cm white clemence ruthenium hardware birkin
> 
> View attachment 454604


 

What a gorgeous summer bag. Stunning!!!! Congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## LouisLady

PBC, its my first time here and I just spent a few short hours browsing almost ur whole thread!

You are an official PF CELEBRITY!!!!!!!

I admire you! ~


----------



## ada726

peanutbabycakes said:


> here is the study room (don't mind the old rug...i'm replacing it)
> 
> the builtins are painted and antique glazed in a light green color. we'll eventually put a baby grand piano in this room.
> 
> View attachment 450824
> View attachment 450825
> 
> 
> the tic tac toe wooden beam ceiling
> 
> View attachment 450826
> 
> 
> the handscraped hardwood floor in a herringbone pattern
> 
> View attachment 450827


 
PBC- I have been admiring your style, both fashion and home interiors for some time. The desk in your study however, is TDF!!! Is this something you designed and had made or did you purchase this? You should really invite a home decor magazine to come take professional photos and publish your home. 
 Please keep sharing with us...


----------



## nillacobain

hi, I think your Hermes collection is bigger than Victoria Beckham's one!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

wendle said:


> Pah. I have loads more bags than you.


 


tuffcookie said:


> ^^ of course this thread wouldnt be complete without atleast one "hater"


 


wendle said:


> Who's hating? I'm just saying. You should see how long it takes me to find the keys to my limo.


 


BunnyNole said:


> so you're a chauffeur?


 
i found out who this "wendle" person is!!!  

he's a writer named Hugo Rifkind for the Times Luxx UK magazine.  he went "undercover" and posed as a girl on the purseforum to "explore the world of women who love handbags".  he actually talked about how he was surprised that he was the only one who had written something nasty in my thread!  LOL  

here's the link:

*Click here to launch the latest Times Luxx e-zine *

the article starts on page 38!   he writes about the purseforum and my showcase thread on page 41!


----------



## candy2100

Arrrgh!  The link isn't working- probably because a horde of us from the Purse Forum tried to access it at the same time !!:

Here's a link to something about this Mr. R and a picture even...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/apr/30/thetimes.pressandpublishing


----------



## oregonfanlisa

I read it!  *PBC*, you're an international superstar!!  And that "man" is a *hater*.  Was he actually paid to write about his "extensive research"?!  

BTW, be patient eveyone.  That e-zine takes (what seems like) 10 million years to download and click through.


----------



## candy2100

http://times.hitcreative.com/luxx04/

alternate pathway to the article.  I think.  It's loading for me right now.


----------



## wingit

Hi PBC! First off, congratulations on your beautiful home and of course your H collection! Thank you for sharing! All your pictures really made me go .
Oooh so I read "Hugolene"'s article...what great investigative work on your part to find out who wendel was, PBC! Did you show your DH the article??  What was his reaction?? Haha!


----------



## nvie

Well, I am not taking sides but I guess he just couldn't understand women with bags and shoes. Just like I can't understand men with gadgets and cars. That's why both sexes are so different. Thank GOD! 

PBC, you have done us proud!  Can I quote you to justify for more bags? HAHA!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

wingit said:


> Hi PBC! First off, congratulations on your beautiful home and of course your H collection! Thank you for sharing! All your pictures really made me go .
> Oooh so I read "Hugolene"'s article...what great investigative work on your part to find out who wendel was, PBC! *Did you show your DH the article??  What was his reaction??* Haha!


 
LOL i did show DH the article.  he laughed it off and said if he had excess time on his hands, he'd prob do the same thing too...pose as a woman on PF but he'd only comment on how PBC must have the world's most wonderful husband!  LOLLL


----------



## Cheryl24

I read the article too! I loved how we surprised (and disappointed) him by not being catty or jealous.  That just shows what a great bunch we are!


----------



## imashopaholic

PBC everytime I visit your thread I feel like I'm inside a dream and I never want it to end. Thankyou!


----------



## anusa

what i think here is again a male chauvinist who wants to write something about women to get his unfair share of fame  to satisfy his colosal ego who thinks he knows how women work. i think it would have been better if he'd known how men like him work. they try becoming what they r not.
any how pcb i feel sorry for him he made your closet and you go international lol

to read this edition of ezine go to
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/specials/the_times_luxx/
and click on their latest edition




peanutbabycakes said:


> i found out who this "wendle" person is!!!
> 
> he's a writer named Hugo Rifkind for the Times Luxx UK magazine.  he went "undercover" and posed as a girl on the purseforum to "explore the world of women who love handbags".  he actually talked about how he was surprised that he was the only one who had written something nasty in my thread!  LOL
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> *Click here to launch the latest Times Luxx e-zine *
> 
> the article starts on page 38!   he writes about the purseforum and my showcase thread on page 41!


----------



## flrich23

Wow it's taken me days to go thru this entire post.  Thanks PBC for letting us into your closet, and your life.  You have given us (me atleast) ideas I would never have thought of (broach paired with pearls).  And you've given me inspiration that there are some truly wonderful men in the world.


----------



## bindi0930

The article is interesting... PBC, you are now famous!


----------



## coleigh

He definitely gave you more power.  I wonder if he does that for his wife.  Well, he probably does not have one.  Maybe he is trying to find himself.....


----------



## iluvme

peanutbabycakes said:


> i found out who this "wendle" person is!!!
> 
> he's a writer named Hugo Rifkind for the Times Luxx UK magazine.  he went "undercover" and posed as a girl on the purseforum to "explore the world of women who love handbags".  he actually talked about how he was surprised that he was the only one who had written something nasty in my thread!  LOL




Actually, there was a post or two that were negative. But, someone or someoneS thought it wasn't sweet enough for your thread, and were deleted.
Now, I wonder if this post will be deleted too.  :okay:


----------



## amythest

PBC: Just wondering how did you figure it out.?


----------



## candy2100

I don't think it was bad what Mr. R. wrote.  I mean, his writing style is about boiling things down to a slightly absurd level so as to produce a humorous description.  I thought it was funny, actually, because when you get down to it, what he said IS what we do:  We take pictures of our purses all over the place (my favorites are of course PBC, Vernilover and DiamondS), and we all pretty much have only nice things to say to each other.  I thought it was cute enough.  I mean, we all know that in the grand scheme of things, our stuff isn't what matters most.  BUT that doesn't mean we can't still enjoy it, and I think we do (enjoy it, and tPF,of course)!! 

:tpfrox:


And of course our "" PBC!!!!  Thanks for an amazing thread with a tdf collection!!


----------



## JustCouture

O my gaush... that article is just hysterical.
Though for me, he is right in seeing you as the Queen Bee LOL. I check your thread at least once a week and yes, I'm drooling.

Great pictures from the SATC party. We have one here to on the 28th of june, but I unfortunately I don't have the gear to go THAT classy. I am wearing my first Hermes scarf, that I'm getting for my birthday (monday).
Hope to have a closet like yours someday! I love your Hermés family.


----------



## little*birdy

Hehe, congrats PBC, the "indisputable Queen Bee of this section". I   it!! Such a funny article!


----------



## victoriasu

Hi PBC, i have been a member here for quite a while but didnt participate much but admire silently.
i hv been a fan of hermes for bout almost 2 yrs and just wanna say that your bags and wardrobe are just fabulous..... how i wish that i can keep my as tidy as yrs. :o)


----------



## cindy05

I just went through ALL of your pages and I am in awe at how much money was spent on your bags alone. Holy cow!  You could probably buy a nice house with the money spent on those bags! It amazes me how you could afford to drop $30k on a bag like it was only $300...and to have as many as you do! What does your DH do for a living anyway? Drug dealer? Mafia. Movie producer. Organ trafficker. lol. I have to make my DH go out and do the same thing! lol. I showed my DH your page and he no longer thinks I am an addict. lol Thank you!! 

BTW, I hope your dreams of becoming a mother will some day come true. Hopefully she will be a girl so you can share your good taste in bags. lol.


----------



## Japster

N, my dear friend, I haven't been to this thread for awhile and just wanted to say that your collection becomes more spectacular with each new piece. 

The best part about you is what a kind, lovely amazing person you are and I can def. say that after getting to know you over the last couple years.   You are a great friend and *breathakingly beautiful inside AND out.*

* Your H Friend,*
Elana


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i love you *japster*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

*amethyst:*  a fellow PFer PMed me about the article

*cindy05:*  LOL!  my bags don't cost $30k each.  which is why i don't have my dream bag yet.....the hermes croc birkin!  LOL  and no, my DH is none of the above...or at least i don't think so!  LOL  

*justcouture:*  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and congrats on your first hermes scarf!!  talk about classy...that's the most classic thing!  i don't even have an hermes scarf myself!!!  i'm sure you will look absolutely chic at your SATC party!!!  have fun!!  that's the most important thing!

*to everyone else:*  THANK YOUUUUUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## thaibridedotcom

n1 boutique!!!111


----------



## LiveChic

So, I just joined today and this is the first 'thread' I looked at and .... holy hell!! Does everyones closet look like this because i must be in the wrong place 

PBC, fabulous closet! Definitely something for me to aspire to! Please keep sharing


----------



## Karla

PBC, I love coming back to your thread and seeing pics of your closet and all of your fabulous handbags.  I read the article and I really don't understand the author's slant.  First off he is writing an article for an e-zine that talks about luxury items so seeing women converse and drool  over beautiful luxury handbags shouldn't strike him as odd.  Why exactly would he expect women to be catty and nasty when seeing pictures of beautiful handbags - even if they can only aspire to have them or perhaps simply don't have them yet   Coming to your thread is like a wonderful window shopping excursion.  I mean men have their things they obsess about.  Many men love their TVs and high end audio equipment, some men love or collect cars.  If a man sought out a forum online for info or a place to talk about something they love - say vintage Corvettes - would they then make nasty comments to the men who posted who owned some beautiful Corvettes?  That just doesn't make sense.  tPF if so wonderful because even if there are bags on here that I may never get a chance to own - I can still appreciate their beauty thanks to the women who take the time to photograph their beautiful collections and post them in the Bag Showcase!


----------



## posey-alexandra

PBC, i'm new on this site. I just wanted to tell you (like EVERYONE else) that you are so utterly inspirational; you have EVERYTHING but you are so humble and kind. I love your bags and your beautiful home and your stories are fabulous! I just got engaged a couple months ago but my BF isn't really one for giving presents...how do I encourage that?! xxx

oh


----------



## posey-alexandra

sorry I pushed send too early! where do you get all of your bargains from? ebay? xxx


----------



## stacala23

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## clearstatic

you are a lucky girl! and im sure you know this! Glad your home is all you want it to be! I finally was able to put aside life to go through this thread; IT MUSTNT BE MISSED BY ANYONE! Not only does it manifest how a fairy tale should be, and how there is hope that one may find a partner who really cares about ones small things like eye make up remover, but also shows design at its best! Living in Miami, I see mediterranean, turkish, etc. type of homes but very few french chateaus if you will, and it is a pity because one can do so much with it, much more than the other styles. Anyway, i will stay tuned and read every so often. God bless!!

and dont forget to adopt me, a 19 yr old boy with a full scholarship to univ.! i promise to play nice in the toy shoppe!


----------



## Sap07

Ok, I'm about to seriously get fired. For the past 3 hrs I have been on your page. Loved every minute of it.. All the best!!!


----------



## Purse4me6612

wow!!! i love the bags and the closet and your spectacular house!!
i just got through the entire thread, all 102 pages!!


----------



## LiveChic

Sap07 said:


> Ok, I'm about to seriously get fired. For the past 3 hrs I have been on your page. Loved every minute of it.. All the best!!!


 

That was totally me yesterday at work!! LOL:okay:


----------



## ch33klet

your closet is truly AMAZING!!! gorgeous bags & shoes! everything is TDF!     you're one LUCKY girl!:greengrin:


----------



## OoeyGooeyLouis

Hi PBC! This is my first ever post and I just wanted to say that you have great style! Your pictures and stories are so much fun, I read this entire thread in one sitting!


----------



## chanell0ve

TDF TDF TDF


----------



## Lululovebags

i did a 103 pages in one sitting and i must admit, your collection is really massive! i almost wanted to cry when i see your house coz its so lovely, i get too emotional.. but i love your closet the best!!!


----------



## theglamorous

Wow, Great Collection.


----------



## indefinite

I am so overfilled joy. I LOVE when I see ladies like you, Oprah, Kimora and Beyonce living the fabulous life! LOVE IT! I am also moved how much your husband wants to make you happy. That is truly a blessing. You are a blessed lady


----------



## zilnro

AMAZING!! I just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to show us your collection and home. Read all 103 pages in 3 hours....and I wasn't even interested in H until your thread!

Can't wait to see more


----------



## highcidity

great closet and home!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

childstar said:


> wow PBC, how comforting to know that it's not only Am Idol that gives back. Good job!
> 
> anyway, I wanted to share that I too have seen SATC twice & I was ecstatic when I saw Charlotte wearing the Chanel brooch (NY Fashion Week - Fashion Show scene) which you also have. I whispered to my BFF, "that's a Chanel brooch." she's like, how do you now?  I said, "I know someone online who owns one, I'll email you a link of her showcase."  As if we've met, but I guess that's how we feel, the people who frequent your thread, the way you share & tell stories makes us feel like we're all legit gurlfriends.
> 
> Stay humble!


 
you're too cute!  so adorable of you!!    i was happy myself when i saw charlotte with my brooche too!!!  LOL  i was like "omg omg omg that's my brooche!!!!"  hahahaah


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you to everyone!  thanks for taking the time out to look through my thread!  i've tried doing that a couple times myself and was only able to make it to maybe page 25...LOL!  i don't spend too much time on PF anymore, so even though i don't reply to all your posts just know that i do at least read them all!  thanks again and i'll keep updating when i have yummy new things to share!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

btw:  i went to a friend's bday party this past weekend and got to meet Project Runway winner chloe dao!  she was also a guest at the bday party.  anyways...just wanted to share a pic with all you Project Runway fans out there: 




also, the bday girl's cake was made to look like an hermes croc birkin!


----------



## bluefish

^^ what a neat cake idea!


----------



## danicky

Wow, that is one delish looking cake. What a creative idea!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Hello again PBC! 

Back to ogle your gorgeous bags and home pics. 

I just saw this pic but I have to at least ask if you know what designer/what store your friends white puff sleeve blouse came from?

............ok, the pic isn't copying.  Here is the link.  Not sure that'll work either but its the blouse your friend has on in the pic from your outing to the SATC movie. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=452653&d=1212704031


----------



## peanutbabycakes

edsbgrl said:


> Hello again PBC!
> 
> Back to ogle your gorgeous bags and home pics.
> 
> I just saw this pic but I have to at least ask if you know what designer/what store your friends white puff sleeve blouse came from?
> 
> ............ok, the pic isn't copying. Here is the link. Not sure that'll work either but its the blouse your friend has on in the pic from your outing to the SATC movie.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=452653&d=1212704031


 
that shirt is by anne fontaine.  

http://www.annefontaine.com/main.php?lang=en


----------



## imashopaholic

As delicious as this looks I'd be too upset to ruin such a beautiful birthday cake and wouldn't end up cutting it.


----------



## Dawn

peanutbabycakes said:


> btw:  i went to a friend's bday party this past weekend and got to meet Project Runway winner chloe dao!  she was also a guest at the bday party.  anyways...just wanted to share a pic with all you Project Runway fans out there:
> 
> View attachment 461471
> 
> 
> also, the bday girl's cake was made to look like an hermes croc birkin!
> 
> View attachment 461472



Very cool that you met her and what a cool cake!!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Awww, Chloe is so cute!  Great looking cake too!


----------



## nickkyvintage

i keep comsing back to this page to just take alook at the beautiful bags


----------



## purse.addict

love the cake! You have an amazing collection!


----------



## slickskin

*gasps* OMG!  This sums up how I feel about your closet (er, French boutique)! If only my own DH can get that motivated to build me one, lol!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Wow! I just read pages 1-35 and I am absolutely amazed! Your closet is a dream and your taste is impeccable! You are a lucky, lucky girl!


----------



## nillacobain

do you have some new item to share with us?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I just finished all 104 pages and I just have to say it again -- WOW!

Your taste is exquisite and I love how you mix luxury items with lower-priced items. That is true style and class. Would you mind telling us what your favorite stores are?

PBC, I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this thread and I hope you will continue to post photos of all of your wonderful purchases!


----------



## deniseoutlet555

Oh My God!!! You Have A 2 Die For Collection, Im Not Really Interested In Hermes But I Want One Now! I Love That Black Hermes Birkin! Thanks For Sharing Beautiful Closet!! Now I Def Know How I Want My Closet Set Up! It's Funny Because I Was Just Telling My Husband That My Closet Is Starting To Get To Small For My! And I Need A Bigger One! And He Sayed Okay, So Im Remodoling My Bathroom And My Closet!!! Now I Have A Little Inspiration, Of How I Want My Closet To Look! Thank Again!!


----------



## juu_b

i will be modelling my future closet after yours.. (bags and shoes as well : ))!!!!


----------



## MSsparrow

I know I'm going to sound like eveyone else but WOW!!!  You are so lucky! That closet is gorgeous and your collection is amazing!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

peanutbabycakes said:


> btw:  i went to a friend's bday party this past weekend and got to meet Project Runway winner chloe dao!  she was also a guest at the bday party.  anyways...just wanted to share a pic with all you Project Runway fans out there:
> 
> View attachment 461471
> 
> 
> also, the bday girl's cake was made to look like an hermes croc birkin!
> 
> View attachment 461472




Chloe! Ahh! Im a fan!


----------



## Roe

stunning & amazing. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/adding-to-roes-clutches-312707.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/roes-clutch-faves-271875.html


----------



## star3777

Hi PBC!!! Thank-You for helping me with identifying the beautiful colors in your STUNNING tri-color Kelly that I SERIOUSLY covet!!!! Anthracite, Noir, Gris Clair...I will show your tag to my H manager - YAYYYY!!!!! I hope FSH accepts SO! Are you ever coming back to Canada??? If you do PM me!!!!!!


----------



## sara999

wow i finally got to the end!! you have a gorgeous collection and i am in awe of your elegance and humility. i grew up with women who were just cruel (mothers and daughters) to anyone who didn't have as much as they did and it makes me so happy to witness this 'other' kind of well off woman who is just happy for everyone no matter if their things cost $20 or $20,000. thank you for sharing, i am jealous and envious of your collection (but in a good way, i hope to have a collection like yours [and a house too!]) when i'm older. please keep sharing!


and thanks for the wedding tips, i'm dropping anvil sized hints to DBF, hehe!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Stinas said:


> Just curious...I see you display all the Hermes bags in the closet out of their boxes & dustbags...do they get dusty? Or do you wear them soo much that they cant?
> I know stupid question, but just curious. Im looking into making a closet like this, so im doing my homework first.
> BTW love the new summer Birkin!


 
thanks *stina*!  i had glass doors installed so that i'm able to see each and every bag and also to protect them from dust.  same thing goes for my clothes.  i hate having the dustcover on the bags bc it's hard to know which is which.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

star3777 said:


> Hi PBC!!! Thank-You for helping me with identifying the beautiful colors in your STUNNING tri-color Kelly that I SERIOUSLY covet!!!! Anthracite, Noir, Gris Clair...I will show your tag to my H manager - YAYYYY!!!!! I hope FSH accepts SO! Are you ever coming back to Canada??? If you do PM me!!!!!!


 
i hope your order goes through too!!  i'm about to put in my order too (today)!!!  still stuck on what i want though!!!  i put in an order at another store already.  soooo difficult to decide now bc i want way toooo many H bags!!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

some new shoes i picked up at neiman marcus the other day:





and a YSL black patent belt:


----------



## nillacobain

i really like the YSL belt!!


----------



## danicky

Love the new shoes!!! And the belt is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jelts

The new shoes and belt are gorgeous!
At first, I thought the belt was a Ferragamo hairband!


----------



## xnoorax

congrats pbc.......... I can't wait to know what you placed the order for D


----------



## milkia

those shoes are nice.


----------



## pikeeygrl

Love all the stories that went with the purchases


----------



## pikeeygrl

Forgot to add that your collection really is amazing... Congrats!


----------



## chrine-

I love your closet  And your collection is to-die-for!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Your new shoes are so pretty and I loooove your YSL belt!! I love bows


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

I love love love your new YSL belt!!  Your new shoes are gorgeous as well!  I love coming back to visit your thread...always something new and exciting! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

wow i could do with a closet like that!!!


----------



## theshoeslave

At last! I finally finished reading your entire thread, PBC.  It took me about 3 days to finish.

I can only dream of having a closet like yours one day and that it'd be filled by even just a few Hermes and Louboutins here and there.

One thing's for sure, I've totally fallen in love with your tri-color ostrich Hermes bag.  Totally totally totally!  

Oh!  And your collection of shoes!  (fyi: I'm more of a shoe person than a bag-lover, but I'm crazy about them just the same)

And, your home is just lovely.  I love how you designed it.  Great job!

Take care!


----------



## sexyalisha

This..collection...is.. AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! 

I have made emulating your closet my lifetime fashion goal!!333


----------



## oscarcat729

WOW. This is my 2nd thread I have ever read on this site and... wow. It took me about an hour and a half to read those 106 pages... but it was BEYOND worth it! I even sent my mom a picture of the closet with the heading: "AMAZING Closet-- please?!!?" I am so jealous it's not even funny! Everything, from your house to your clothes to your purses to your cute little dog, is gorgeous! This thread has inspired me to try to clean up my "closet" (AKA armoire thing with 6 tiny drawers and a non-usable closet), something my mom has been trying to get me to do for ages! THANK YOU for sharing so much with us! We just eat it up!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

you guys are all so nice!  i know i don't have the mass quantity of bags & accessories from various designers compared to several other fabulous members on this forum, so it's just really special to know my "stories" at least are entertaining.  LOL

reading everyone's sweet posts & PMs def puts a smile on my face when one is much needed at times.....

thank you.....


----------



## oscarcat729

Oh yea I forgot I had a question for you-- is there any reason you don't have any Coach stuff? Just don't like it?


----------



## miss_white_lily

peanutbabycakes said:


> you guys are all so nice! i know i don't have the mass quantity of bags & accessories from various designers compared to several other fabulous members on this forum, so it's just really special to know my "stories" at least are entertaining. LOL
> 
> reading everyone's sweet posts & PMs def puts a smile on my face when one is much needed at times.....
> 
> thank you.....


 
This is a cliché phrase but true; rather quality than quantity! You have soooo much quality, as a person and in bags!  And another thought, half the fun in here is the friends you make. I hate to think about this as a sort of competition like; "the one who has the most stuff when he dies wins"....but when it comes to H. :shame: Your stories is great fun, the bags come alive in a different way, than just looking at a picture. You go girl, keep it coming!!


----------



## AEILoveU

Hey PBC! I've been away recently due to exams, but now I'm back and up-to-date. It's all fabulous, and I love your usual warm and engaging stories! 
Can't wait for the fabulous finds I'm sure you'll come up with due to the coming sales. 
Hope the pups and family are well.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*oscarcat:*  at one time, i did have coach bags.  but that was about 15 yrs ago!!  i've moved on since then i suppose....i'll leave all the coach bags now to the many die hard coach lovers out there!   

*misswhitelily:*  thank you!  i like your way of thinking!   

*AEIloveu:*  welcome back!  i've been on/off this thread myself!  i hope your exams went well.  that's obviously more important than handbags, right?  LOL  speaking of sales, i've picked up quite a few more dresses from various stores.  some nice name brands & some cheapie but equally nice ones too.  paired with an hermes bag and it's all the same!  LOL  maybe i'll get around to posting them....


----------



## horsetrader

I just wanted to add in my two cents about how lovely your home is. You have heard this a million times already, but you have exquisite taste!  Scrolling through the pics of your home and wonderful closet ( not to mention that incredible H collection) was a true pleasure. Thank you so much for sharing.

We happen to building at the moment.  I have managed to convince my DH to let us have a 25x12 closet.  Now I just have to work on him to agree to those glass doors on all the closet cupboards. I am in love with the doors on your closet, and never would have thought to do this without having been privy to the pics of your gorgeous house.  Our theme in this house is a bit more contemporary, but I am certain we could design something streamlined with the glass doors.  I am definitely in favour of your pull-down rods. While I am a bit taller than you, I still think they will be a godsend!  

You are truly blessed.  Thanks again for sharing with us all.


----------



## anilumagloire

Sorry, I am speechless... In a very good way!!!


----------



## melindsey

edsbgrl said:


> Hello again PBC!
> 
> Back to ogle your gorgeous bags and home pics.
> 
> I just saw this pic but I have to at least ask if you know what designer/what store your friends white puff sleeve blouse came from?
> 
> ............ok, the pic isn't copying. Here is the link. Not sure that'll work either but its the blouse your friend has on in the pic from your outing to the SATC movie.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=452653&d=1212704031


 
I'm so glad you asked this question. I too love the blouse but I REALLY love the black necklace your other friend is wearing and have resisted asking you about it every day. You are so kind to answer all of our questions, I thought I may be pushing my luck asking about your friends too! He He. But since you didn't seem to mind answering, do you happen to know if your friend's necklace is from a current collection? I can't see it well enough to even tell what the stone is but I absolutely love it and would appreciate any info you have.

I'm so glad you have equally fabulous friends to share your love of fashion with. Isn't that the best?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

melindsey said:


> I'm so glad you asked this question. I too love the blouse but I REALLY love the black necklace your other friend is wearing and have resisted asking you about it every day. You are so kind to answer all of our questions, I thought I may be pushing my luck asking about your friends too! He He. But since you didn't seem to mind answering, do you happen to know if your friend's necklace is from a current collection? I can't see it well enough to even tell what the stone is but I absolutely love it and would appreciate any info you have.
> 
> I'm so glad you have equally fabulous friends to share your love of fashion with. Isn't that the best?


 
the white puffy blouse is by anne fontaine.  and the big "black" necklace is actually a BIG piece of carved green jade surrounded by diamonds worn on an all diamond chain.  very blingy, unique, and definitely gorgeous!!  

and yes....having fabulous friends to share bags, fashion, and bling with is ABSOLUTLEY lots of FUN FUN FUN!!


----------



## melindsey

Aww, thanks PBC for responding so quickly. I knew the necklace was much too fabulous to be something I could just go buy somewhere, but had to ask just in case.

So nice to see you online. I miss you being on as often but I know life does not revolve around the purse forum. Although I would love to see those new clothes you mentioned posting if you're ever bored and want to entertain us!! Of course I want to see them in all their glory - being modeled by you paired with fabulous shoes, jewelry and an Hermes bag of course. I enjoy your clothes, shoes and jewelry postings as much as the bags, and that's saying a lot with your collection!!! Thanks again for sharing with us!


----------



## Cinderlala

Everything is soooooo lovely!  I've always thought that every bathroom & closet should have chandeliers---it makes them so princess-ey.

Please, oh please, someone help me, though---it is midnight here & I've only made it to page 29!!!!!  I knew I was already addicted to tPF, but now I think I'm addicted to this thread, too!!!!!

Thanks for sharing your beautiful existence!


----------



## Rashmi

you said "You have soooo much quality, as a person and in bags! "

ADDITION.....and sooooooooo much money to buy those quality bags.








miss_white_lily said:


> This is a cliché phrase but true; rather quality than quantity! You have soooo much quality, as a person and in bags!  And another thought, half the fun in here is the friends you make. I hate to think about this as a sort of competition like; "the one who has the most stuff when he dies wins"....but when it comes to H. :shame: Your stories is great fun, the bags come alive in a different way, than just looking at a picture. You go girl, keep it coming!!


----------



## gldkf

You have an absolutely beautiful house, and I actually have a non purse related question. I'm interested in buying a wolf range for my house and you have one in your kitchen and I was just wondering, if you don't mind, helping me out. I called a "supposed" friend of mine whose sister works at a kitchen appliance center and she told me the price for the smallest range was around $8,000-$9,000 which is insane because that could be another birkin! Compared to the price of yours, does the price for the smallest range sound about right?
thanks


----------



## ladyeeboutique

I've missed your posts PBC. Love love the Vegas pics, H family photos and your blingy new nine west shoes.  Everything's fabulous as usual.


----------



## childstar

peanutbabycakes said:


> you're too cute! so adorable of you!!  i was happy myself when i saw charlotte with my brooche too!!! LOL i was like "omg omg omg that's my brooche!!!!" hahahaah


 

Now that's funny... :okay:  I wonder when I'll ever see some fab/chic outift or accessory worn by the stars as well & not because I copied them, but because I had the same taste as the stylist. 

That really goes to show how stylish you are! I mean, you caling & have all the designer stuff but don't carry it well. Sorry to Mariah fans, but geez, she's got the bling & access to haute couture but...    no further comment.  

Hope to see more of your fab finds


----------



## peanutbabycakes

gldkf said:


> You have an absolutely beautiful house, and I actually have a non purse related question. I'm interested in buying a wolf range for my house and you have one in your kitchen and I was just wondering, if you don't mind, helping me out. I called a "supposed" friend of mine whose sister works at a kitchen appliance center and she told me the price for the smallest range was around $8,000-$9,000 which is insane because that could be another birkin! Compared to the price of yours, does the price for the smallest range sound about right?
> thanks


 
i purchased my stove in sept/oct 2007.  i think there was a price increase at that time??  mine is a 48" double oven, duel fuel with 6 burners and a griddle.  i believe the price was around 11k.  was told subzero/wolf is very strict with discounts on their products so we didn't get to negotiate very much.  such a beautiful centerpiece for our kitchen though, so that's why we had to have it.  the inside of the ovens is this gorgeous cobalt blue & i love the red knobs (also comes with black knobs too)!


----------



## sophia7

This has probably been asked before but there are 107 pages!!! Do you ever get any perks from buying so many Hermes?!! Like getting invited to fashion shows perhaps?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

horsetrader said:


> I just wanted to add in my two cents about how lovely your home is. You have heard this a million times already, but you have exquisite taste! Scrolling through the pics of your home and wonderful closet ( not to mention that incredible H collection) was a true pleasure. Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> We happen to building at the moment. I have managed to convince my DH to let us have a 25x12 closet. Now I just have to work on him to agree to those glass doors on all the closet cupboards. I am in love with the doors on your closet, and never would have thought to do this without having been privy to the pics of your gorgeous house. Our theme in this house is a bit more contemporary, but I am certain we could design something streamlined with the glass doors. I am definitely in favour of your pull-down rods. While I am a bit taller than you, I still think they will be a godsend!
> 
> You are truly blessed. Thanks again for sharing with us all.


 
your closet sounds like it will be amazing too!    glass doors would certainly look fantastic in a contemporary setting as well, esp with the right doorknobs.  very streamlined as you've said.  and the pull down rods are a MUST HAVE - it'll def go really well with your contemporary style.


----------



## socaltrojan

PBC I just finished looking through your recent posts.

Your study is so gorgeous!  The table and chair are so elegant.

Please post more pics of your home!  It is so unique and stunning.  
I love looking at your pictures!  Do you have any pics of your backyard and the outside?

I bet the birthday party was so much fun!  
I love project runway and it must have been great to meet Chloe.  

Your friend's cake looks amazing!  It's too beautiful to eat.  
 LOL a birkin cake is probably the closest I am going to come to Hermes as a student. 
Hopefully once I graduate medical school and start practicing, I can start getting into Hermes!


----------



## kst

I *LOVE *your closet and your Hermes!!! Of course, I had to show my DH.


----------



## LVLux

peanutbabycakes said:


> welcome to PBC's lil' blue boutique...........


----------



## windowshopping

I've been a silent admirer for some time, but I just wanted to say how beautiful all of your things are.  I love your taste in fashion and home decor.

Thanks for sharing your life and things with us.

p.s. i am just now subscribing to your thread!


----------



## guancia

I hate that I found this thread and forum only now. I had to skim through the 107 pages to see all of your gorgeous pictures and the wonderful comments from our fellow tpfers. You have an absolutely breathtaking home. I love  that mosaic sink that you have in your guest bathroom. Your closet is beautiful! It must make you feel so good to look around your home and see all the stunning work you did. You have wonderful blessings in your life and it seems that you appreciate all the people and things that you have.

I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

most recent gift from DH (he said he wanted to put a smile on my face that day...HE SURE DID!!!) - 11.50 ct tanzanite & 3 ct diamond ring


----------



## tulip618

oh my goodness PBC!!! It's beyond words!!! Another congrats to you!!!


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Absolutely stunning, PBC! What a sweet, thoughtful DH you have!:shame:


----------



## horsetrader

Incredible ring!!!!!

Thanks for responding re: the closet.

I am still holding out for pics of your pool area.  I am dreaming of poolside loungers...   Please, please, please post outside pics if you are comfortable with it!!!

So many of us are living vicariously through you.


----------



## bagsjunkie

Wow..congrats for the lovely bling bling, PBC!! **wearing my sunglasses**


----------



## ahertz

WOW


----------



## MsAmie

Gosh...can I have all of your Hermes? lol


----------



## akemibabe

LOVE all the bags you got over there..... i wish my closet is as big as yours....


----------



## jeh3v

I finally got to the end of the 108 pages of posts. I can't think of anything to say that hasn't already been said....Wow and congrats on such a fabulous collection!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

*thud* (me falling off the bed!) OMG!!!!!  Good GOD that is a GORGEOUS ring PBC!!!!  Congrats and wear it in good health!!!!


----------



## amythest

Beautiful! ring!


----------



## xnoorax

I love ur new ring......... congrats


----------



## tatertot

Amazing ring PBC, enjoy that lovely piece.


----------



## megsa

Wow what a gorgeous ring. It looks absolutley fantastic on you hand. DH did great as usual!


----------



## nillacobain

I love that ring!


----------



## FashionFabolous

PBC your new ring is MAJOR!  as VB would say.  I'd had so much fun sitting at work going through your thread.  Thanks for all the photos!!!


----------



## mrsDIY88

hi *PBC*. lovely ring!

now you will have to build an entire outfit, purse, shoes etc around the ring! post possible combinations and we'll help you to decide


----------



## shopalot

PBC your ring is stunning!
I love looking at your posts.


----------



## fashion1sta

Wow~ it took me 3 days trying to finish this thread. You have an amazing house ~and i love all your collections (shoes/bags/accessories/etc..)- it's just fabulous!Congradulations on the new ring~you're a lucky women PBC hahaha!


----------



## danicky

Your ring is stunning!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

Omg love the ring definite bling bling for sure
and looks lovely on your finger!!


----------



## socaltrojan

That is a gorgeous ring!  Tanzanite is one of my favorite gemstones.

Padparadscha sapphires are my absolute favorite.  You wouldn't have any pieces with that stone do ya? If you do, I would love to see a pic!


----------



## little*birdy

That ring is amazing! Simply gorgeous


----------



## LxTxNx

beautiful closet!


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

I will let you keep the House, Hermes and DH, just give me that ring....! haha! I dont know which part I am the most jealous... the house, the bags, the ring or the ultimate DH??? 

You are one blessed woman girl!


----------



## chouchou

i know somewhere you mentioned you collect jewellery as well as luscious hermes bags.

would you mind posting some of your fav jewellery for us to drool over?
*sigh* living very vicariously here!


----------



## spoiled_brat

"most recent gift from DH (*he said he wanted to put a smile on my face that day*...HE SURE DID!!!) - 11.50 ct tanzanite & 3 ct diamond ring"

AW-W-W-W!!!


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

Alrighty, finished the whole thread in 2 1/2 days. This thread entertained me through and through... Love it! Had it on favorites now...

What a life you got there.... 

My baby wishes goes out to you and hope that news of a little one on the way will be in the next few coming posts or so! I have 2 kids on my own and boy, dont they change our lives...! Its not easy but we when we look at the smiles on their faces, everything is SO worth it and nothing else matters! We hope to try for a third one soon. If my tummy allows the stretch, we are going for a brady bunch!


----------



## myfrienddiana

wowwwwwwww
I can NOT believe I read this whole thread!!
All I can say is  because I am in such awe and don't know where to start!

You have a beautiful home, bags, clothing, closet, taste, everything!
You truly have have a great life, well from what I can see. 

Oh and if you do not mind me asking, where'd you find the Louboutins for $185?!

Thank you for posting a truly inspiring post!


----------



## imashopaholic

Thump... Bang... Crash... 

That was just me, falling off my chair, flat on the floor, once again. Thanks to your incredible collection PBC! My medical bill's in the mail.


----------



## heini_t

There's just nothing more to say then...

PERFECT.


----------



## francyFG

speachless...i've never seen such a beautiful ring...


----------



## miss_white_lily

......


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

O......M......G!  How nice it must be to be you!!!!  Fabulous house, collection, etc.


----------



## harleyNemma

OMG - PBC - I love your ring! Tanzanite is a favorite stone (I have one but not nearly as large!) Enjoy!


----------



## ayla

What an amazing ring !


----------



## LiveChic

OMG, i cant believe i got to the end!!! 

But now Im really sad  Guess we have to wait for more fabulous posts!! We truly cant wait PBC! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful 4th of July!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Beautiful ring PBC!


----------



## Stinas

Beautiful ring!!!
He sure put a smile on all our faces lol!
Stunning!


----------



## Yuuki

OMG i love your closet and everything in it


----------



## jelts

Such a lovely ring! 
Your DH didn't just get to put a smile on your face but on mine as well!
Congratulations!


----------



## Anoka

I just looked through all 110 pages of this thread (once i started I couldn't pull myself away!) and I'm quite speechless. Your closet and collection is breathtaking and will definitely serve as inspiration for me. Congratulations on everything!!


----------



## m1nime

*I made it!!! I made it from start to finish in one day!*

What a brilliant way to spend a lazy sunday, looking at your beautiful things and hearing about your luxurious life!

Thanks for allowing us to see it all, I loved every single piece of yours, they are well choosen classic but chic items!! 

I do have one question regarding your timber floors. You have mentioned they are handscraped - but I was wondering do they have a stain over them to produce that brown colour or is it the type of timber??

I have solid timber flooring in my new house, and would love that brown colour, at the moment they are alot lighter then that.


----------



## cristalena56

peanutbabycakes said:


> most recent gift from DH (he said he wanted to put a smile on my face that day...HE SURE DID!!!) - 11.50 ct tanzanite & 3 ct diamond ring
> 
> View attachment 475530
> 
> 
> View attachment 475526
> View attachment 475529
> 
> 
> View attachment 475527
> View attachment 475528


 its beautiful! but hugeeeeeeeee!! haha


----------



## loveaddict

pbccc where are you? we miss you so much =) whatever you are doing i hope you are having a marvelous time and come back soon!


----------



## bhurry

Wow, PBC, I know you've heard it all, I am just amaze.  After all this, I think, I love the part where you are just so humble about things.  I love how after having all these nice things, that the bigger picture for you is how they all have a story or meaning behind it.  Thanks for all the time it took you to please us all with pics.


----------



## Baggaholic

YOWZA!!!! PBC! That cocktail ring is AMAZING! 

Congrats!


----------



## missjenny

but pbc, why do you block out your face in all your photos?


----------



## m1nime

missjenny said:


> but pbc, why do you block out your face in all your photos?


 
As much as we all want to know what she looks like, we have to respect that she wants to keep her privacy.


----------



## mskellybag

waoooooowww....that ring is so beautifullll


----------



## jag

That cocktail ring is incredible N!!! Enjoy in the best of health!!!!


----------



## lilcorinthian

Those pics of your closet- Pardon me, boutique! - have made me a puddle of goo on the floor from jealousy.   And that's not even counting what's ON those shelves! Gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lilcorinthian

peanutbabycakes said:


> a few months later, we were at H looking for a gift for my good friend's bday and i was offered something very special from the back. amazingly, we walked away from it and i couldn't stop thinking about for the next 30 minutes. DH made me promise that i would let him go to vegas if he bought me the bag.....so we returned to the store soon afterwards and this came home with me....and off to vegas we went 2 wks later!
> 
> 30cm fuschia ostrich gold hardware birkin


 

Had to post again, because I saw this beautiful bag and literally sighed out loud.  Gorgeous!!! Just a stunning collection!!


----------



## reverie

it really is true love when your significant other is supportive of your expensive vices
hahaha =)

what a stunning collection, i think my purse-obsession level has been cranked up a few notches


----------



## lilcorinthian

peanutbabycakes said:


> 2 wks ago, DH and i went to vegas with our friends for the alicia keys & cher concerts.  while there, our host invited us back for another concert that was to take place 2 wks later!  it was music writer/producer david foster & friends (andrea bocelli, josh groban, michael buble, peter cetera, kenny g, babyface, brian mcknight, american idols katherine mcphee & michael johns, etc....).  it was taped and will air on PBS in december.




I don't know if I'm more jealous over the gorgeous Hermes or the fact you got to see Josh Groban!  Love him!

Looks like it was a fun trip! 

And I'm proud- already on page 90 of this thread and I've only been reading since- well, ten this morning? (We'll neglect to mention the fact that it's now 11:20 ) It's been a fun read, though! 21 to go!!


----------



## LeMonde

peanutbabycakes said:


> hi jackie!!!  thank youuuuu!
> 
> my first hermes bag was a 40cm black birkin with gold hardware that DH had bought for me when we were in Paris for our 3rd annie...that was almost 3 years ago, so i was 32. i had been wanting one for about 5 yrs prior to that, but just the thought of paying so much for one handbag seemed soo farfetched! LOL
> anyways, i ended having to sell it bc it was just too big for me. a year later i ended up with the identical bag, but in a 35cm size....and it's been an orange box downhill ever since!


 
*Dear PBC*, I hope you're doing well and I can't believe it's been a month since I first posted on your thread! Seems like just few days ago lol Well, I had a pleasure of reading every single page in the meantime, and truly a pleasure it's been! Thank you again for sharing all your beautiful treasures with us. 

Hmmm... looks like we are the same age but I just started dreaming of a Birkin so I guess I'm a lil' behind LOL Oh well, a day will come 
Right now I'm totally preoccupied with ttc and anything re pregnancy and baby... It's a bit overwhelming sometimes... I couldn't believe you've got The HG diaper bag, it's so gorgeous, oh how I love it!!! I guess you wish Hermes made one  I don't have as much 'baby dust' as I'd like to but I'm sending half your way. You so deserve to have your real dream come true! I wish you all the best from the bottom of my heart  and hope you'll continue to post on this heavenly thread.


----------



## LeMonde

and btw - your new *RING* is *absolutely TDF! *Sooooooo *ME* lol


----------



## labelslove

I've always been a lurker and never post any comment but your thread is just TDF!! I mean ur house, ur closet, ur lifestyle and so on are just amazing! Thank you for sharing with us PBC.  You're such a doll


----------



## juicy couture jen

PBC! Amazing collection! I just went through the entire thread (took me a couple of days) .I love how you like to shop for a range of designers both expensive and not so expensive.  And how awesome that you got to meet Chloe Dao!! I love Project Runway! I look forward to seeing more great stuff of yours.


----------



## foofi

love love love LOVE everything in your closet !! if your ever planning on a garage sale i'll be the first one there !!! lol thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## mercaddict

Hi PBC

I am a guy that is just crazy about cars. By sheer curiosity, i'd like to know what you husband and you are driving 

Thanks


----------



## bags07

Everything from you are to die for!

 You're such a lucky lady in the world.


----------



## sara999

pbc what a beautiful ring!! what a sweet DH


----------



## ballerina

mercaddict said:


> Hi PBC
> 
> I am a guy that is just crazy about cars. By sheer curiosity, i'd like to know what you husband and you are driving
> 
> Thanks



Hihi

Bentley, Aston martin or something like this...


----------



## My1stCoach

43 pages and I am so in love!!Your home is gorgeous and you have such a gorgeous sense of style!!
I love bling costume jewelry but DH doesn't. He made me get rid of my collection and replaced it with a few white gold and diamond pieces. Nothing like your bling, but he wants me to be more classy. Haha..I grew up on an island in Canada, make up and classy are not my style. Jeans and a peasant top are but he doesn't like the hippy look ! Boo! I love how you mix and match and have so many luscious colours in bags and clothing! I wouldn't mind dressing that way!
We just had our first baby boy 2months ago, so I send you my baby love and wishes! After I lose the baby weight I get to go shopping for a new wardrobe! Yeah! I received my first "nice" bag for a baby gift from DH. It's a Coach bag and I love it, but I had to take 3 days before I used it I was so worried about marking it up!
I can't imagine using an Hermes! I'd keep it on display in a gorgeous closet like yours I think!!
I can't wait to read more but baby calls! I'm so excited by your thread!!!
Cheers!
Ps-DH and Baby are Polo boys through and through and I showed him your closet and promised me one day we can have like that! But fill it with his Polo collection! Hahahaha...


----------



## nillacobain

just love your H collection!


----------



## Raven

I've read 50 pages in one sitting and enjoyed every minute of it.  It's 3:30 AM.  Peanutbabycakes, you are a true lady.  Your glorious home, impeccable taste in home design, clothes, jewelry, and hair (love your ponytails-- they are perfect!), pale in comparison to your grace, charm, and manners!  Sharing your blessings and good fortunes with others in a gracious and humble way is very difficult, but you have executed it with perfection.  I wish you the best!  I will be back to enjoy the rest of your thread.  I have lurked for some months now and this has been my first post.


----------



## posh

Your bags are amazing :


----------



## ForeverMi

Wow, I'm speechless right now after 112 pages.


----------



## Joke

TY again PBC for sharing your absolutely gorgeous pictures with us!


----------



## lanasyogamama

PBC, I hope you are doing well, I love your taste!  I can't wait to hear your pregnancy announcement!


----------



## ebayBAGS

that is my dream closet!! love the design but love the bags even more


----------



## FARUXUE

pbc,
how much is the ring? where do u bought it from?


----------



## candi_s

i think its Tiffany & Co.


----------



## loveaddict

hi pbc =) i miss you, maybe its more precise if i say, WE ALL MISS U! take care dear and hope to hear from u.


----------



## e_nmn_m

Hey PBC,

Just a question...

I am in the process of planning my own dressing room. May I ask if you could share your thought process as to how much linear space and cubbyholes you needed? I am trying to decide how to allocate for wardrobe evolution.

Many thanks,

-EM


----------



## StaceyLynn

Your closet makes me drool


----------



## Lady*Blue

Absolutley JAW dropping, show stopping collection and closet!!

This thread gets a !!


----------



## E2tG

What I'd give to spend an hour in your closet...


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Gorgeous ring PBC!


----------



## christymarie340

WOW, WOW, WOW!!! AN AMAZING JAW DROPPING COLLECTION! WOW!

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## saligator

Wow, PBC. I just marathoned this whole deal. Congratulations!!! I hope this home will soon be filled with a large family for you and your DH. Well done! Love the staircase!


----------



## jnvo

PBC thanks so much for this thread it is both entertaining and inspiring.  I am currently building a custom home and found some great ideas for interior choices....  Tried...but could not make the closet fly with my DH...


----------



## maniacalmollie

That is FABULOUS. FABULOUS, I say!


----------



## purselover5

PBC, your stuff is incredible.  I tell all my friends about this thread


----------



## SaraLuvsPurses

Your closet is TDF!!!


----------



## mikatee

Your closet .... *pauses to stare once more*
is a fantasy closet!
I love it! And the patinas on your LVs are beautiful!
Thanks for sharing your wonderful collection (:


----------



## brigadeiro

I made it 113 pages! And O M Goodness!!! This is what dreams are made of!!!


----------



## ballerina

Pbc I love you


----------



## LouieLover56

Thanks So much for Sharing your time and closet with us peanut!


----------



## naparuedee

OMG!!! big treasure rooM!!! great to see this!!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JuicyBag

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm absolutly spechless ..
I' never seen so a beautiful closet thats a dream
When you search a Charwoman I'M HERE


----------



## Mree43

PBC-Your ring to GORGEOUS!!! Hope you are doing well.


----------



## LeMonde

* This is my 500th post on tPF and I wanted to dedicate it to PBC! *
*For being such a WONDERFUL, KIND, and FRIENDLY person that she is.*​ 
Thank you PBC, you've put a smile on my face when I most needed.
Sending all the love and best wishes to you and your DH!​


----------



## sweetdreamer16

come back pbc! i'm sure i can say for all of us that we miss you lots! hope all is well!!


----------



## itsmyobsession

come back, PBC...I wanna drool over your collection.  you're so inspiring! Personally, I was never a fan of the Chanel reporter, but I kind of like it in the color you have it...just gorgeous!


----------



## MochieeFishy

Your home is so amazing.


----------



## anachronism

Holy crap. I'd just need a few of those Birkins to sell and I'd be set for graduate school. lol

Such a lovely collection you have going. And your house...wow. It's even more incredible. You're so lucky. Live it up, doll.


----------



## Elle Candy

PBC, pls share more pics of your lovely purchase!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!!!!  i'm still here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  just been so busy!!  so sorry i haven't kept up with the thread!  when i have time, i'll reply to your posts.  also have a few new things to share....


----------



## John 5

Love your closet and gorgeous collection. Thanks for taking the time to share with us!


----------



## pondhopper

This post is the reason I joined tpf. I love your home (your closet and it's content mostly ^_^) and hope to one day achieve what you have.


----------



## itsmyobsession

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!!!! i'm still here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just been so busy!! so sorry i haven't kept up with the thread! when i have time, i'll reply to your posts. also have a few new things to share....


 

I'm sooo happy that you're back. 

ps: could you do me a favor? Seems like your friend has that LV firebird Bag. Could you please as her if she's content with the bag? Because I'm Thinking about buying it for myself, and I just wanna be sure...


----------



## kitti

My mouth just dropped to the floor! You have the most amazing closet, castle, and DH! Congratulations


----------



## LeMonde

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!!!! i'm still here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just been so busy!! so sorry i haven't kept up with the thread! when i have time, i'll reply to your posts. also have a few new things to share....


Take your time PBC  We are not going anywhere 
Huuuugs!


----------



## kimmation

PBC ... back in May you posted a couple of pictures of your adorable LV mini trunk.  i just spent some time searching the LV site and couldn't find it.  do you know exactly what it is called?  a jewelry case or is it really mini trunk?  i noticed that yours doesn't have the handles, which is exactly what i like about it.  all of the others i have seen have handles.  any details you can share would be much appreciated.  thank you!


----------



## edsbgrl

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!!!! i'm still here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just been so busy!! so sorry i haven't kept up with the thread! when i have time, i'll reply to your posts. also have a few new things to share....


 
New things?   (reserving my front row seat now )  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## ballerina

we miss you PBC


----------



## CiaoManhattan

My heart yearns for your closet


----------



## CiaoManhattan

okay i'm making my way through the thread, made it to pg 25 so far, but had to comment... 
YOUR TASTE IS MAGNIFICENT! I ADOOOOOOOREEE YOUR HOME  the little special touches you add here and there... 

... and your thread is incredibly addicting :tispy: hehehe

Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## Crazy Bag

Oh boy I am speechless...I love your closet and just went through all the pages..can die lol 
:


----------



## bag-princess

as we say here in the south.........
oh......my......gawd!!!  

that is the most beautiful closet i have ever seen in all my born days!!
you are my she-ro!


----------



## Chix

Hi *PBC*!  This is my first post and you were the reason why I signed up here.    You have great taste and so sweet on top of that!  

Can I ask something?  Do you have *scarves*?  Can you show us what you have and how you wear them?  And more accessories snapshots, please!  

Love the way you wear your brooches.  I'm so inspired!


----------



## corrina

Wow!


----------



## AbBy_C

pbc how r u doing?
u r amazing n i cant wait to c new things from u.
take care


----------



## tflamme

Love your qute boutique closet, it is just amazing!


----------



## Chaneller

PBC, I love your new *Tom Ford sunglasses*!  
Is the model name 'Claudia' or 'Simone'?


----------



## Redenkeew

Look at your closet !!! It would be a fabulous bontique actually, AMAZING


----------



## kashmira

kimmation said:


> PBC ... back in May you posted a couple of pictures of your adorable LV mini trunk. i just spent some time searching the LV site and couldn't find it. do you know exactly what it is called? a jewelry case or is it really mini trunk? i noticed that yours doesn't have the handles, which is exactly what i like about it. all of the others i have seen have handles. any details you can share would be much appreciated. thank you!


 
I hope that it is ok that I reply. I was looking at the exact mini trunk about a week ago and the SA told me it was called "coffret trèsor". It comes in two different sizes but I could find none of them on the LV-homepage. I found one with lining in coral on Eluxury.

PBC- Can you please tell me the measurements (inside) of your trunk? I am thinking of buying one if I could figure out how to keep the jewelry in it in a practical way...


----------



## kimmation

kashmira said:


> I hope that it is ok that I reply. I was looking at the exact mini trunk about a week ago and the SA told me it was called "coffret trèsor". It comes in two different sizes but I could find none of them on the LV-homepage. I found one with lining in coral on Eluxury.
> 
> PBC- Can you please tell me the measurements (inside) of your trunk? I am thinking of buying one if I could figure out how to keep the jewelry in it in a practical way...



kashmira, thank you so much!!  i was just thinking about this cute lil trunk yesterday then something made me check the thread just now and here you are.

the coral colored interior is beautiful, but i think i like the blue that PBC has.  i would love to see some pictures of what fabulous goodies she has in there, too.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hi everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG, i just saw the last post on here and am so sorry i didn't respond to you *kimmation*!!!  thank you to *kashmira* for doing it for me!!!!  LOL  

i honestly have no idea what the name of that lil trunk is called.  when i went to the store to ask for it, i pretty much had to describe it to the SA.  she brought out some smaller square cube like trunks at first in the damier pattern.  i wanted the rectangular shaped trunk.  the one i have comes with the coral or blue interior.  i think they were 2 different sizes though.  i don't even know which size i have...sorry, i'm so clueless when it comes to LV sometimes!  i just see what i like and want it!  i don't even know what the name of it is half the time!  i guess i get all confused bc there are so many LV styles and patterns.  anyways, i keep my watches and daily jewels in there.  i wish it had like compartments or a tray though.  it's just one big open space & i sometimes have to dig.  maybe i shouldn't put too much stuff in there then!  LOL  i'll take a pic for you....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

shoe shopping spree!  

chanel:





fendi:




kate spade:




luciano padovan:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

more shoes....  

hermes lizard:




miu miu:




prada:




zanotti:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sunglasses...

barton perreira in purple with gold hardware:





chanel in tortoise shell with gold CCs:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

kimmation said:


> the coral colored interior is beautiful, but i think i like the blue that PBC has. *i would love to see some pictures of what fabulous goodies she has in there, too.*


 
here you go!

i put my everyday jewels in there....


----------



## article3

OMG PBC.... love the new Miu Mius and Zanottis in particular!!


----------



## d4rkangel

ur bags collection is awesome .. its really a TDF wardrobe .. u r such a lucky lady .. love everything u have here ...


----------



## LeMonde

*PBC *- Soooooo good to see you back here 

Wonderful purchases, CONGRATULATIONS!!! You really have fabulous taste!

Loving ALL the shoes! Fantastic! Of course you know which ones I'm  about LOL



 

I saw these CC sunglasses last time I was shopping... didn't have time to try them on... 
Maybe I should have... or maybe better not... 





Oh this H watch...   And I still remember those earings and of course The RING - soooo beautiful!


----------



## fortysassy@opto

You ladies are fierce!!!! I love to see what's in you all closets and what I have seen is just spectaular!!!! Alot of you on here have the same taste in handbags I do.There is a closet on here that is almost a replica of mines.
I just found this board and what a board it is.I will continue to check in

Ladies enjoy your day!!


----------



## nillacobain

your new luciano padovan shoes are stunning!
Any new Hermes bag to share?


----------



## gonghe181

Ooooohh, LOVE your new Chanel additions!  

The sandals and those sunglasses! :okay:


----------



## Kellybag

nice additions PBC!


----------



## spoiled_brat

I'm drooling over your new Chanel sunnies!

Alas, like JackieG has said, maybe I'm better not trying them on!


----------



## kimmation

peanutbabycakes said:


> here you go!
> 
> i put my everyday jewels in there....
> 
> View attachment 505803



PBC, you're so funny.  only you could refer to an 11.50 CT ring as an every day jewel and not come off the wrong way.

i appreciate the peek into your cute lil LV trunk.  thank you!


----------



## jelts

Lovely additions to your already fabulous shoe collection! And the LV trunk is so cute! I think you need a larger one to fit all your jewellery!


----------



## kashmira

peanutbabycakes said:


> here you go!
> 
> i put my everyday jewels in there....
> 
> View attachment 505803


 
It is absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## hc1871

OMG!!!!!! My purses and shoes what to come live in your closet!!! I LOVE it!!!! It is a closet I dream of and fully stocked with the best!!!

I love your 35cm bi-color (chocolate & potiron) box calf palladium hardware birkin. I want!!!!


----------



## La Fresa

Oh wow PBC, you have a gorgeous home! I'm very interested in gardening, do you have pics of your garden and pool?


----------



## LVuittonLover

*I lvoe those Chanel sandals.*


----------



## tulip618

Congrats to your new shoes and sunnies!! l love everything!! Especially the miu miu pump!!


----------



## simplyprincess

Goodness PBC, your closet is TDF.  I love everything my dear. Now I must say "can I put a mattress in there and sleep with all your bags??"


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Love all the new stuff PBC. Simply fabulous as usual. I especially love the MiuMiu pumps, chanel sandals and sunglasses. LOVE Them!!


----------



## chinkee21

These shoes are hot, *PBC*!!! All your stuff are so beautiful!! You have great taste!!


----------



## enjlux

PBC- I can not believe it 117 pages over ONE day! Your thread is sooo addicting- I love you hermes and all of you bags and you closet and your house but what I can not get over...YOUR SHOES!!!!! You have such a huge collection and everything looks brand new! Do you have favorites? Did you start collecting recently? I just cant get over how beautiful the heels are! Thank you for sharing


----------



## little*birdy

peanutbabycakes said:


> here you go!
> 
> *i put my everyday jewels in there....*
> 
> View attachment 505803


 
Hi PBC, haven't visited this thread for a while and I must say your new shoes are  

If that's where you keep your everyday jewels, and they're your everyday jewels, I'd love to see where you keep and what your _non-everyday_ jewels look like


----------



## imashopaholic

PBC your new shoes are TDF, as is everything in that incredible closet of yours!


----------



## jasen

OMG!! WOW!! 
the most beautiful closet i´ve ever seen!!!
looking at your collections make me wanna cry
they´re absoulutely stunning 
adopt me pls!


----------



## LeMonde

little*birdy said:


> Hi PBC, haven't visited this thread for a while and I must say your new shoes are
> 
> If that's where you keep your everyday jewels, and they're your everyday jewels, I'd love to see where you keep and what your _non-everyday_ jewels look like


 


Just saying 'Hello' 
Hope you had a great weekend!
Any more shots of your beautiful house...? :shame:


----------



## mrs nordic

pbc, your new shoes are great - I love the padovans especially!


----------



## speedy7

Great closet!


----------



## kai_n

I just finished 117 pages in 2 nights. Whew!!! Your closet is TDF! Hi I'm kai and I'm a bag addict hahaha! My addiction started about 6 years ago. At first I was happy and content with my Coach and Kate Spade's and then I moved to Gucci's and LV and now I'm into YSL, Bottega, Balenciaga and Chanel. I know that feeling when you say, I could never spend that much money on one bag... But then that eventful day comes when all rationality goes down the drain LOL! I' am so inspired by your French boutique. i told my DH, when we have our dream house I want my closet to be French-inspired, I want all the girly frills of having a chandelier and a baccarat mirror dresser, (think Georgina Chapman's of Marchesa's dresser) Your home, shoes, and most especially your bag collection are TDF!!! I could be you, 10 years from now.... Oh I hope! If only DH starts reading PF hahaha!


----------



## handbaghotspot

Your closet is amazing!!! I hope that one day I can have one just like yours. Thank you so much for sharing these pictures! I had such a great time looking at them and drooling over your beautiful bags/shoes/clothes


----------



## babyphoenix

Just went through the first 33 pages and I'm hooked!  PBC, you are so bad for showcasing your overfilled closet and your beautiful castle.  
I just devoted the past 2+ hours on your thread when I should be studying!!! :shame:
Don't worry, I'll be back for more  =)


----------



## peanutbabycakes

little*birdy said:


> Hi PBC, haven't visited this thread for a while and I must say your new shoes are
> 
> If that's where you keep your everyday jewels, and they're your everyday jewels, I'd love to see where you keep and what your _non-everyday_ jewels look like


 
LOL!  the other stuff is in our safety deposit box.  i actually need to go retrieve a few pieces to wear, but been too lazy.


----------



## kai_n

PBC, how do you pack your Kelly's when you travel? cos when i pack my bags, I get so nervous that the airline will end up throwing our luggage around so the bags almost always end up in my hand carry, which can also be a total hassle


----------



## mochi123

Wow...your closet is really amazing. Great collection too!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

kai_n said:


> PBC, how do you pack your Kelly's when you travel? cos when i pack my bags, I get so nervous that the airline will end up throwing our luggage around so the bags almost always end up in my hand carry, which can also be a total hassle


 
i rarely check my bags with the airline.  i have a LV luggage carryon and i'd hate to see what the baggage handlers do to it if it's ever checked.  as for my H bags, i always carry one and pack the others in my carryon.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

mochi123 said:


> Wow...your closet is really amazing. Great collection too!


 
thanks *mochi*!  your new HAC isn't bad either!!!  congrats again!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

enjlux said:


> PBC- I can not believe it 117 pages over ONE day! Your thread is sooo addicting- I love you hermes and all of you bags and you closet and your house but what I can not get over...YOUR SHOES!!!!! You have such a huge collection and everything looks brand new! Do you have favorites? Did you start collecting recently? I just cant get over how beautiful the heels are! Thank you for sharing


 

LOL!!!  thank you dear!  i've always loved shoes.  moreso than bags growing up!  i'd buy the shoes first in hopes of finding an outfit for it later!  i think that's why i now have quite a few that i still have not worn yet....still waiting for that perfect outfit!  my fave ones that i've worn all summer long are my louboutin espradillas (sp?) wedges, my hermes oran sandals, and my chanel rubber flower sandals.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

nillacobain said:


> your new luciano padovan shoes are stunning!
> Any new Hermes bag to share?


 
have a couple still in the works....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Chaneller said:


> PBC, I love your new *Tom Ford sunglasses*!
> Is the model name 'Claudia' or 'Simone'?


 
thanks!  i don't remember what model name they are, but they are bamboo style.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

jnvo said:


> PBC thanks so much for this thread it is both entertaining and inspiring. I am currently building a custom home and found some great ideas for interior choices.... Tried...but could not make the closet fly with my DH...


 
LOL my DH didn't have a say in anything!    all he asked was "how much will that cost me?"


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LeMonde said:


> * This is my 500th post on tPF and I wanted to dedicate it to PBC! *
> 
> *For being such a WONDERFUL, KIND, and FRIENDLY person that she is.*​
> Thank you PBC, you've put a smile on my face when I most needed.
> 
> Sending all the love and best wishes to you and your DH!​


 
you are too sweet my dear.  thank you...


----------



## peanutbabycakes

itsmyobsession said:


> come back, PBC...I wanna drool over your collection.  you're so inspiring! Personally, I was never a fan of the Chanel reporter, but I kind of like it in the color you have it...just gorgeous!


 
i have to be honest....i only bought that bag bc i got a great deal on it at saks 5th ave for $700!!!  i believe the retail on that bag is $3500??  i would never have paid that much for it.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

e_nmn_m said:


> Hey PBC,
> 
> Just a question...
> 
> I am in the process of planning my own dressing room. May I ask if you could share your thought process as to how much linear space and cubbyholes you needed? I am trying to decide how to allocate for wardrobe evolution.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> -EM


 
it really depends on what you have clothing-wise.  i have a lot of dresses so most of the hanging space is for this.  i also have a lot of sweaters, so i have big deep drawers at the bottom to store these.  take inventory of what you have.  this should help you visualize how much space you'll need and in what section of the closet to have it built.  however, on paper it can be deceiving so be prepared to make changes along the way during construction.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

m1nime said:


> *I made it!!! I made it from start to finish in one day!*
> 
> What a brilliant way to spend a lazy sunday, looking at your beautiful things and hearing about your luxurious life!
> 
> Thanks for allowing us to see it all, I loved every single piece of yours, they are well choosen classic but chic items!!
> 
> I do have one question regarding your timber floors. You have mentioned they are handscraped - *but I was wondering do they have a stain over them to produce that brown colour or is it the type of timber??*
> 
> I have solid timber flooring in my new house, and would love that brown colour, at the moment they are alot lighter then that.


 
it's stained!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Wow, your new shoes purchases are really TDF!!! Congrats!


----------



## la_ngoc

PBC, how can you keep your closet so tidy and organised? I remember I read pages before, your DH loves cleaning your house himself. Is he the one who helps you with your closet clean-up? 

Can't wait to see your new Hermes bags


----------



## m1nime

peanutbabycakes said:


> it's stained!


 
Thankyou! thought you had forgotten to answer my question. Your such a sweetie! Love your flooring! (but of course, love everything)


----------



## jnvo

Dear PBC, Thanks for your response.  Yes, every day I hear..."so how much is the house going to cost?"   Ever thought of starting a _*PBC's lil french castle*_ thread?  From the posts I am sure that I am not the only one who would really enjoy.  Do not want to infridge in your privacy but it is so refreshing to see a home with such a distinctive interior statement.  A designed home where an actual person lives instead of these magazine frabications.  Just a thought!


----------



## pinkbags

PBC, i'm not sure how many times i've now visited this thread. it must have doubled in pages since my last visit!
love all the pictures of your closet to wedding pix!


----------



## LeMonde

peanutbabycakes said:


> you are too sweet my dear. thank you...


OMG, time flies! Seems like yesterday... and now I'm at over 900 

Looking forward to your new H goodies


----------



## Love LV

I had to come back and visit this thread.  Just simply LOVE everything!!!

You have AMAZING taste *PBC*!


----------



## websocialite

Wow! Wow! Wow! You have beautiful house. You have great taste. I love your interior design. Many good ideas. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## shoogrrl

I'm dedicating my very 1st post to you, PBC!  Thank you for allowing us to get a little glimpse of your closet and your life.  It's been such a treat!

You have such amazing and elegant taste in everything that you come across.  There is a personal touch that you put in your style, your home, and your jewelry.  I'm quite inspired to get out of my overly casual style, and pretty up a little once in a while.   My favorite so far has been your jewelry collection and the way you use them to play up outfits and such.  I've always loved brooches and just don't know where else to put them besides coats and one piece dresses. But now that I see what a dramatic piece can do for a necklace or a cocktail dress, I'm hooked!  

May I also say that you fine jewelry collection is also tdf.  Do you design your own?  If not, where do you find these pieces?  I love, love, love them!








Thanks again, and I hope you come back and update often.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Wow- I would kill for a closet like that!! 
I am def. yearning for one of those once Im done 
highschool/university!! haha


----------



## lvuittonaddict

your new hermes flip flops are TDF and your chanel sunglasses are gorgeous. i just got my first pair of chanel sunnies in tortoise and i am in


----------



## peanutbabycakes

la_ngoc said:


> PBC, how can you keep your closet so tidy and organised? I remember I read pages before, your DH loves cleaning your house himself. Is he the one who helps you with your closet clean-up?
> 
> Can't wait to see your new Hermes bags


 
LOL!  my DH is not allowed to clean or organize the closet!  i don't want him to discover all my hidden treasures!  haha    so the closet is off limits to him!


----------



## candy2100

^^^ LOL!!!  Your DH probably thinks you are just being a sweetheart to not make him pick up in there.  Little does he know....*insert evil genius laugh here*


----------



## jowlersw

Wow, what a closet!!!!!  You look DAMN good!


----------



## aquablueness

wow, incredible. the swarv. door knob was already a jaw dropper. i'd love to come to visit your boutique one day. you should do a viewing. you have one awesome hubby


----------



## Baby Boo

i loved eveythign the first time isaw this thread and i love everythign now!!!! its just wonderful all of it


----------



## Munchkin0925

I love the Chanel sandals, they're so cute!


----------



## posey-alexandra

I just wanted to say that I went on vacation to Vegas with my FIANCEE (I just got engaged!!) and we went into Hermes and I thought of you. 

I have a quick question, my mother gave me her old tan osterich skin birkin and an eggshell blue osterich H clutch and they are a bit dirty. How do you clean your bags? I'm too scared to send them anywhere! 
xxxx


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i finally changed out all my plastic hangers to wooden ones!  so here are updated pics!  now i really feel like i'm in a boutique when i get dressed!  LOL 






a lil' bit of DH's side of the closet 




DH's collection of ties   his fave are Hermes ones, of course!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

posey-alexandra said:


> I just wanted to say that I went on vacation to Vegas with my FIANCEE (I just got engaged!!) and we went into Hermes and I thought of you.
> 
> I have a quick question, my mother gave me her old tan osterich skin birkin and an eggshell blue osterich H clutch and they are a bit dirty. How do you clean your bags? I'm too scared to send them anywhere!
> xxxx


 
CONGRATS on your engagement!!!!    DH & i got married in vegas!  (where else, right!?  LOL)  i hope you had a pleasant time at H!  did you take any orange boxes home with you?   

as for cleaning your bags, take them to H and have them sent off to the spa!  they'll come back looking as good as new!  i LOVE ostrich!!  how wonderful that your mom gave you her bags!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

shoogrrl said:


> May I also say that you fine jewelry collection is also tdf. Do you design your own? If not, where do you find these pieces? I love, love, love them!


 
thank you *shoogrrl*!  the 2 pieces in the pic were purchased at my local gem & jewelry show that comes around 4 times a year.  check their website for a possible show date near you:  http://www.intergem.net/

i have a few pieces that i designed & had custom made, 2 of them were my engagement ring settings (i'm on my 3rd setting now!  LOL).  i also used to make my own costume jewelry too...big chunky beaded necklaces (think marni).


----------



## DallasSocialite

I am so in love with your closet! Now my BF is jealous of your DHs side too! Absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## spoiled_brat

Gorgeous closet! All wooden hangers make so much difference... who knew


----------



## kai_n

Your closet just keeps getting better and better =) You mentioned that you used to design your costume jewelry, to whom do you have it made? thanks


----------



## shoogrrl

Thanks for linking me to the INterGem show!  It's actually coming to my area, so I will definitely check it out.  Your costume jewelry and your fine jewelry collection are such inspiration for me to start collecting pieces as well.  

Your closet never ceases to amaze us.  Even your DH's side is drool-worthy....  wow!!

What's your favorite pair of jeans?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you everyone!!  i'm slowly backtracking here so that i can answer your questions.  LOL

*shoogrrl:*  i have sevens, antik, true religion, rock&republic, chip&pepper, joe's, citizens, hollister, hudsons,......etc but my fave is still jeans from the Gap!  it's not overpriced, there are many styles to choose from, and best of all the "ankle" length is perfect for me!  no alterations needed!!  

*kai_n:*  i made the costume jewelry for myself!  

*spoiled brat:*  only downside to the wooden hangers is that they are so thick and take up a lot of space!  but yes, they do look nice!!  

thanks *dallassocialite*!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

another new pair of chanel sunnies.  love this style so much!  they are actually the same style as the ones i bought a couple weeks ago, except these are black with a lavender trim:





also picked up another pair of shoes!  $150 sale for gucci heels!!  i'm a sucker for anything patent!  i don't have any shoes this color, they were the only ones left, they just had to be in my size, so that means it was meant to be and i must buy!  LOL


----------



## aquablueness

i love wooden hangers, i use them too!! there's an extra special feel to them.


----------



## sunkissed10

are wooden hangers better then velvet??do they have abetter look?


----------



## melzy

This is one of the most impressive collections I've seen.


----------



## kittyboo

hi ms pbc, 

i know this is already a cliche' but i have to say your collection is one of the amazing collections i've seen. and another cliche' to say that i am dreaming that one day i can even own at least one-fourth of your collection...

i really love how you look so down to earth unlike other women who wears their clothes thats beyond vulgar ( know what i mean? ) you dress up soooo beautifully  and classy and yet the looks combined are so simple yet with class. i don't know if i am making any sense.

i know it is too much a personal question, but if you don't mind may i ask what's your ethnicity or where were you born?


----------



## LeMonde

Great to see new posts PBC! 



 That's a loooooot of fab ties! 



peanutbabycakes said:


> ...
> only downside to the wooden hangers is that they are so thick and take up a lot of space! but yes, they do look nice!!
> ...


My thoughts exactly... someone should make THIN wooden hangers... actually I bet someone does lol I'll have to look into it too...

Thanks for the info about http://www.intergem.net/
Too bad there are no shows in New York area... 

Love your new Chanel sunnies and congrats on such a great deal for those Gucci heels (of course they were meant for you!), I looove great deals like that :okay:


----------



## missbanff

peanutbabycakes said:


> another new pair of chanel sunnies. love this style so much! they are actually the same style as the ones i bought a couple weeks ago, except these are black with a lavender trim:
> 
> View attachment 520978
> View attachment 520979
> 
> 
> also picked up another pair of shoes! $150 sale for gucci heels!! i'm a sucker for anything patent! i don't have any shoes this color, they were the only ones left, they just had to be in my size, so that means it was meant to be and i must buy! LOL
> 
> View attachment 520980


 
I love these -are they the 5120's? 
With my luck though, I'd buy these and then frame trends would switch again to small, leaving me looking like an idiot.


----------



## CiaoManhattan

the boutique is COMPLETE! the wooden hangers does give your closet its final polish! 

and you never seize to stun me with your purchases 

 adore the new chanel sunglasses and can't wait for your next orange boxes!


----------



## bellezza2620

pbc i am dying to know how you and your dh met!


----------



## sammieee

PBC-This is my first time browsing through your thread, and it is just exquisite!!  Beautiful, well-rounded collection  

Now, if I was you, I'd be begging DH for the black croc Birkin with diamond hardware


----------



## posey-alexandra

peanutbabycakes said:


> CONGRATS on your engagement!!!!  DH & i got married in vegas! (where else, right!?  LOL) i hope you had a pleasant time at H! did you take any orange boxes home with you?
> 
> as for cleaning your bags, take them to H and have them sent off to the spa! they'll come back looking as good as new! i LOVE ostrich!! how wonderful that your mom gave you her bags!!!


 
Thank you so much! My darling FIANCEE (wow i'm still not used to saying that) got me the most stunning 9kt sapphire ring surrounded by baguette diamonds, he says that sapphire's are the stone for loyalty which I think is such a sweet thing. We are having a long engagement so I have to wait a year for the big diamond!

I didn't take home any boxes this trip but i'm looking for a red birkin. I've ALWAYS wanted one.

Thank you for your kind words and i'm looking forward to see YOUR new orange boxes!


----------



## .pursefiend.

peanutbabycakes said:


> i finally changed out all my plastic hangers to wooden ones! so here are updated pics! now i really feel like i'm in a boutique when i get dressed! LOL
> 
> View attachment 520434
> 
> 
> i see a white blondie flap up in the corner!!! i have that same bag


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Great Collection!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

La Fresa said:


> Oh wow PBC, you have a gorgeous home! I'm very interested in gardening, do you have pics of your garden and pool?


 
LOL i love flowers and landscaping, but i don't like to do it myself!  love to go pick out the plants though, but as far as planting them i'd rather hire someone else to do it!  DH and i tried once on our own and sadly, we suck at it!  plus i hate bugs so it freaks me out to dig up soil and see worms & ants!  LOL  i have a gardener & pool guy who come once a week to do the yardwork and pool.  too bad our pool guy isn't so hot, otherwise i'd take a pic of him cleaning our pool for ya!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Chix said:


> Hi *PBC*! This is my first post and you were the reason why I signed up here.  You have great taste and so sweet on top of that!
> 
> Can I ask something? Do you have *scarves*? Can you show us what you have and how you wear them? And more accessories snapshots, please!
> 
> Love the way you wear your brooches. I'm so inspired!


 
thank you *chix*!  

i don't have too many scarves but the ones i do have are intended to use as decor (framed and hung).  i purchased 4 hermes ones recently that i will be doing this with.  both DH and i are year of the Ox (1973), and hermes just came out with these to celebrate the 2009 Ox year:


----------



## SweetPurple

PBC, you have the best closet! I love visiting your thread and just daydreaming that someday ~ my day will come, lol!


----------



## LouisLady

PBC, I went to South Coast Mall about 3 weeks ago. I saw a petite Asian lady dressed VERY nicely carrying a Orange Hermes bag along with a Hermes HUGE shopping bag walking into this one clothing store right next door to MAC.

I immediately thought to myself.." could that be PBC?!"

Are you in OC?? lol


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LouisLady said:


> PBC, I went to South Coast Mall about 3 weeks ago. I saw a petite Asian lady dressed VERY nicely carrying a Orange Hermes bag along with a Hermes HUGE shopping bag walking into this one clothing store right next door to MAC.
> 
> I immediately thought to myself.." could that be PBC?!"
> 
> Are you in OC?? lol


 
that's so funny!  not me though.      wonder what was in her H shopping bag!!!???  i'm curious to know now!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sammieee said:


> PBC-This is my first time browsing through your thread, and it is just exquisite!! Beautiful, well-rounded collection
> 
> Now, if I was you, I'd be begging DH for the black croc Birkin with diamond hardware


 
thanks!!  though, i'd rather opt for a non-diamond croc birkin and leave the bling for my fingers & ears!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you *sweetpurple*!!  your closet isn't too shabby either!!  it's so sweet that your DH moved out of the closet to give you more room!  and he even installed extra shelves for you too!!


----------



## PrincessMe

ohh i love this


----------



## LeMonde

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you *chix*!
> 
> i don't have too many scarves but the ones i do have are *intended to use as decor (framed and hung). *i purchased 4 hermes ones recently that i will be doing this with. both DH and i are year of the Ox (1973), and hermes just came out with these to celebrate the 2009 Ox year:
> 
> View attachment 522462
> View attachment 522466


 
This idea keeps coming back to my mind... every day LOL Sounds absolutely beautiful!
I read somewhere that there was a scarf with a rocking horse (ykwim), if I find it I'll let you know


----------



## doloresmia

peanutbabycakes said:


> i finally changed out all my plastic hangers to wooden ones! so here are updated pics! now i really feel like i'm in a boutique when i get dressed! LOL
> 
> View attachment 520433
> View attachment 520434
> View attachment 520435
> 
> 
> a lil' bit of DH's side of the closet
> 
> View attachment 520436
> 
> 
> DH's collection of ties  his fave are Hermes ones, of course!
> 
> View attachment 520484


 

peanutbabycakes, not only are you incredibly stylish, but your closet is incredibly orderly! how do you keep the boutique's inventory up to date? i am imagining a computer system like they had in Clueless. didn't i read your DH runs an IT consultancy? could he/did he develop one for you???? it would sell brilliantly i think, especially if you could make it for iPhone.  ok i have to go patent this idea and make millions.....


----------



## ckie

i am so jealous!!! wow i would be soo happy just walking into a boutique like that (if it were one of course) this is like a celeb closet!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

I love your closet design.


----------



## lilstu

damn another closet to envy...


----------



## LeMonde

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you *chix*!
> 
> i don't have too many scarves but the ones i do have are intended to use as decor (framed and hung). i purchased 4 hermes ones recently that i will be doing this with. both DH and i are year of the Ox (1973), and hermes just came out with these to celebrate the 2009 Ox year:
> 
> View attachment 522462
> View attachment 522466


 
Not sure if you heard about this idea but I thought it could interest you too - *pillows made with H scarves *

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/bed-update-new-pillow-316882.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-scarf-pillow-346422.html


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Hi, PBC!

Thanks to you, I now have a boutique-style walk-in closet! We have a large sitting room in our master suite that we were using as a library/reading area. When I saw your fabulous closet, I asked DH if we could convert the sitting room into a dressing room/closet. Happily, he agreed and we are currently putting on the finishing touches!

Thanks so much for posting photos of your closet. Your thread inspired me to design my own closet. Now I just need to fill it up with some exquisitely luxurious goodies!


----------



## edmee

I can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;ve read 122 pages in 1 night but once you get started you just can&#8217;t seem to stop! It&#8217;s so addictive... 

I just wanted to let you know that I&#8217;ve enjoyed reading every bit of it! Your collection is breathtaking, I&#8217;m so in love with the fuchsia birkin ostrich bag!
I&#8217;m about to purchase my very first Chanel bag in a couple of weeks and probably some Louboutin&#8217;s as well.  

Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection, this thread really made my day!!!!


:tpfrox:


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Came back to droo again


----------



## mikatee

lilstu said:


> damn another closet to envy...


 
Ahaha! Ditto.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PBC- I am so in awe of this post.  I absolutely lover your closet, the contents in it and your beautiful home.


----------



## LeMonde

lilstu said:


> damn another closet to envy...


It's all about the attitude... you can envy it OR you can enjoy it and be happy for PBC


----------



## deelaa

peanutbabycakes said:


> another new pair of chanel sunnies. love this style so much! they are actually the same style as the ones i bought a couple weeks ago, except these are black with a lavender trim:
> 
> View attachment 520978
> View attachment 520979
> 
> 
> also picked up another pair of shoes! $150 sale for gucci heels!! i'm a sucker for anything patent! i don't have any shoes this color, they were the only ones left, they just had to be in my size, so that means it was meant to be and i must buy! LOL
> 
> View attachment 520980


 

OMG!!!!!.........first of all PBC let me just say you are my closet queen idol, LOL!.......I aspire to have closet like yours one day and all the goodies inside.....JUST FAB!!!!!!!......second, can you tell me what style these chanels sunnies are, they are so cute and just my style, TIA!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow love how the hangers look!! =)


----------



## lizz

WHEW! Just made it through all 122 pages of this thread. I must be living under a rock or something because I just stumbled upon it after being here almost 2 years. PBC, thank you SO MUCH for sharing your fabulous life with us! You have the same taste in home decor as I do. I love the glass and chicken wire inserts in your cabinets. Thank you for letting us get to know you. I look forward to many pics to come!!!!


----------



## xi_captain

Back for more! Love your thread. Thanks for sharing amazing pics with us .


----------



## jelts

More lovely additions to your closet *PBC*!  I always like visiting because there's always something new to see and something lovely to learn. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tinggay1

it would be a dream come true to tour your closet! love your shoe collection  come to think of it, you are already on your nth-time to get an H, while i just purchased my 1st LV. hahahaha! a looonnnngggg way to go before i even reach your 1/3 of your collection 

i truly admire and envy your fashion sense that you are able to mix great discounted finds with ultra-expensive ones! i also love your choices of jeans.....oh well, i soooo love everything in your closet!


----------



## ticklepink

Wow, what a closet.  It is truly beautiful,  you have really inspired me, we are hoping to move house shortly ... I will  SO be turning one of the bedrooms into a dressing room!!!


----------



## chigirl1

Hi PBC,

This is my first visit to your thread and I can see you have a great taste and a great personality!   I love my DH and he spoils me like crazy but your DH is so sweet!  I love how he bought you a pair of NIKE shoes for your birthday!   How cute is that?  I think its great you are having so much fun with your life.  I really enjoyed looking through your collection and I am looking forward to many more updates~


----------



## Noorah1

Woooow, you have got the most awesome collection! And you take such a good care of it, everything is right in its place. Wowwowwow!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

PBC Oh PBC - wherefore art thou PBC????  We miss you!  Come BACK!!!!!


----------



## tinggay1

hi again PBC!

i am truly curious with our life now esp with your equally fabulous fashionably chic friends! where you born and raised in the US? i would love to meet you one day....i truly feel that you are a very sincere and grounded person......

keeping my fingers crossed for our 'baby-in-the-making' stage! DH and i are also trying hard to have our 1st bundle of joy


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Wow, what a closet!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

i love this thread!!


----------



## Janicemph

PBC your home is beautiful, you have great decorating taste! 

Your handbags, and shoes are just as stunning!  You are blessed with such a 
wonderful life.

Have you counted your shoes and handbags to know the total, just curious?
Shoes and handbags are my favorite things as well.  I have truly enjoyed reading your posts.


----------



## purseprncss

Love your closet and your house is beautiful!!
PBC - I wanted to let you know that someone took the pics of your beautiful closet and posted it on HGTV's rate my space as their own! http://ratemyspace.hgtv.com/snc/Vie...295ab7df-068b-47e3-8cc2-68a04f8b0af1#comments
Shame on them!


----------



## shoogrrl

*PBC* -- It's such a shame that people like bunnyranchspread on the HGTV website uses your generosity and claim it their own.  Though I'm a new tPFer, I have found most members quite nice, supportive and genuine.  It's too bad that people like that will ruin it for the rest of us.  

As much as I love, love, love to see your post your jewelry, outfits, bags, shoes, and shopping loot, I would NOT blame you if you no longer want to share as much of your beautiful collections.  

BOOOO on them!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Great new additions!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

purseprncss said:


> Love your closet and your house is beautiful!!
> PBC - I wanted to let you know that someone took the pics of your beautiful closet and posted it on HGTV's rate my space as their own! http://ratemyspace.hgtv.com/snc/Vie...295ab7df-068b-47e3-8cc2-68a04f8b0af1#comments
> Shame on them!


 
That is shameful. BPC, I thought you watermark all your pics?


----------



## spoiled_brat

purseprncss said:


> Love your closet and your house is beautiful!!
> PBC - I wanted to let you know that someone took the pics of your beautiful closet and posted it on HGTV's rate my space as their own! http://ratemyspace.hgtv.com/snc/Vie...295ab7df-068b-47e3-8cc2-68a04f8b0af1#comments
> Shame on them!


 
Some people have no @#$%ing life!!! 

PBC, ignore jealous haters... we  you!!!


----------



## jmh

Hi PBC and everyone!!!

i am new to this thread and pretty much new to tpf!! PBC, your wood hangers look awesome. About a year ago I switched out all my hangers for the Joy Mangano ones in chocolate brown to match the trim in my house. It makes my closet look so chic. 

Your closet is an inspiration!!!


----------



## gro3602

Wow!

Over 363,000 views!

I just had to look again!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Purse-o-holic said:


> That is *shameful*. BPC, I thought you watermark all your pics?


 

And laughable at the same time, some people are just sad


----------



## peanutbabycakes

WOW!!!!  BIG THANK YOUUUUUUUU to everyone for looking out for me AGAIN!!!!  thank you to *shoogrrl *for posting the link.  i just looked.  LOL  she even has pics of an indoor pool and i think that is actually *kimora lee simmons pool*!  LOLLL!!!  *purse-o-holic:*  i didn't watermark my home pics in the beginning, but now i must remember to watermark EVERYTHING!!!  sheeesh!  

now i must go and rate her...errr i mean MY space on HGTV!  LOL!!!


----------



## Desi

Thanks for the new pics PBC! I love your closet, and it really shows that you've put a lot of hard work into putting it together and keeping it organized. You have a lovely DH, and both of you together have amazing style!! I definitely wish to be you one day!! 



peanutbabycakes said:


> i finally changed out all my plastic hangers to wooden ones! so here are updated pics! now i really feel like i'm in a boutique when i get dressed! LOL
> 
> View attachment 520433
> View attachment 520434
> View attachment 520435
> 
> 
> a lil' bit of DH's side of the closet
> 
> View attachment 520436
> 
> 
> DH's collection of ties  his fave are Hermes ones, of course!
> 
> View attachment 520484


----------



## Searlinne Becks

so this is what jealousy feels like    absolutely ridic woman!!!!  I swear I could pay off my mortgage by auctioning off your closet. well done by you


----------



## SweetPurple

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you *sweetpurple*!! your closet isn't too shabby either!! it's so sweet that your DH moved out of the closet to give you more room! and he even installed extra shelves for you too!!


 
awww thank you PBC

That means so much to me especially coming from you :urock:


----------



## shoogrrl

*PBC* -- I don't want to take credit for posting the link to HGTV, but it was *purseprncss *who alerted us of the faker.  

Thanks for coming back and saying hello and letting us know that you are still responding to some of your loyal readers. 




purseprncss said:


> Love your closet and your house is beautiful!!
> PBC - I wanted to let you know that someone took the pics of your beautiful closet and posted it on HGTV's rate my space as their own! http://ratemyspace.hgtv.com/snc/Vie...295ab7df-068b-47e3-8cc2-68a04f8b0af1#comments
> Shame on them!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

^^^^ yes, you are right *shoogrrl*!!  THANK YOU for the correction!!  my apologies to and THANK YOU *PURSEPRNCSS* for the link, and thank you to all those who wrote into HGTV about my stolen pics bc i just checked and the entire posting has been removed.  

*searlinne becks: * don't be silly!!!  LOL  i hope to give everyone ideas and inspiration cause every fashionista deserves a nice closet whether it's to store cheap or expensive things!!!  it took a long time for me so it can happen for anyone too!


----------



## little*birdy

Hi PBC, haven't visited your thread in a while so I've got a bit of catching up to do. Your new wooden hangers make your closet even more fabulous! I'm always amazed everytime I see pics of your closet


----------



## SugarDaisy

Wow, your closet is gorgeous! You have given me inspiration for when I do my closet!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

peanutbabycakes said:


> WOW!!!! BIG THANK YOUUUUUUUU to everyone for looking out for me AGAIN!!!! thank you to *shoogrrl *for posting the link. i just looked. LOL she even has pics of an indoor pool and i think that is actually *kimora lee simmons pool*! LOLLL!!! *purse-o-holic:* i didn't watermark my home pics in the beginning, but *now i must remember to watermark EVERYTHING!!! *sheeesh!
> 
> now i must go and rate her...errr i mean MY space on HGTV! LOL!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow i can't beleive she did that!! 
thats awful!!


----------



## UWangel143

ur room is simply amazing!


----------



## jmh

peanutbabycakes said:


> ^^^^ yes, you are right *shoogrrl*!!  THANK YOU for the correction!!  my apologies to and THANK YOU *PURSEPRNCSS* for the link, and thank you to all those who wrote into HGTV about my stolen pics bc i just checked and the entire posting has been removed.
> 
> *searlinne becks: * don't be silly!!!  LOL  i hope to give everyone ideas and inspiration cause every fashionista deserves a nice closet whether it's to store cheap or expensive things!!!  it took a long time for me so it can happen for anyone too!



I agree peanutbabycakes, make the most out of what you have!!!


----------



## kemilia

I tried to show my 12-1/2 old niece your closet tonight but could not totally remember your name until I got home. She is a fashionista in the making--loves my bags and wants to know why she has to wait til I die to get them (I said they would all be hers someday, we will have to work out something much sooner than my faraway death!). 

Anyway, I told her about your fab closet and how she must learn to appreciate the classics, even if she can never afford a Hermes bag. We searched and searched, I couldn't remember your total name but I found you again and my niece and I will be going through each page and she will be learning (her mom keeps on asking--'is it age appropriate?' and I say yes, just wonderful bags and shoes and watches and STYLE).

Someone stole your pix for HGTV? So Low!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hello my dear, i _finally_ finished viewing this lovely thread.  TDF!  Your house is amazing and your recent gift from your adoring DH is spectacular!  Thank you for taking the time to create and maintain this fabulous thread.


----------



## bluefish

back for yet another look. still loving everything, *PBC! *


----------



## itsmyobsession

kemilia said:


> I tried to show my 12-1/2 old niece your closet tonight but could not totally remember your name until I got home. She is a fashionista in the making--loves my bags and wants to know why she has to wait til I die to get them (I said they would all be hers someday, we will have to work out something much sooner than my faraway death!).
> 
> Anyway, I told her about your fab closet and how she must learn to appreciate the classics, even if she can never afford a Hermes bag. We searched and searched, I couldn't remember your total name but I found you again and my niece and I will be going through each page and she will be learning (her mom keeps on asking--'is it age appropriate?' and I say yes, just wonderful bags and shoes and watches and STYLE).
> 
> Someone stole your pix for HGTV? So Low!




well, how cute is that? ^^


PBC, you should put all your posts into one book and sell it as a coursebook for future fashionistas...god knows I'd buy one.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg yea or like a coffee table book...ones full of amazing pictures!! u'd make a fortune!!


----------



## candy2100

:bump:


----------



## duchess

peanutbabycakes said:


> WOW!!!!  BIG THANK YOUUUUUUUU to everyone for looking out for me AGAIN!!!!  thank you to *shoogrrl *for posting the link.  i just looked.  LOL  she even has pics of an indoor pool and i think that is actually *kimora lee simmons pool*!  LOLLL!!!  *purse-o-holic:*  i didn't watermark my home pics in the beginning, but now i must remember to watermark EVERYTHING!!!  sheeesh!
> 
> now i must go and rate her...errr i mean MY space on HGTV!  LOL!!!



WOW!  I am astounded!
I don't know how to watermark my pictures either????
I have posted my pictures on HGTV also; duchessofhillwood is my ID.
I wonder if I need to watermark them?


----------



## stardust86

wowwwwwww i just got to pg 86 and I need to actually do some real work now! lol but I am in awe of how much stuff you have!! I enjoy reading all the stories you have behind everything and I LOVED your wedding pics!!!

I'm Taiwanese and hope to have wedding pics someday like all your gorgeous ones, but I do agree about how cheesy they can be sometimes! But I'll just have 2 sets done, traditional and more modern/classy, lol! =)

Hopefully I'll be able to have even 5% of your collection someday!! Gotta start making the big bucks...haha!


----------



## La Fresa

I've read your thread again! It's so addicting! I'm wondering if you've already furnished the home theatre!


----------



## Greenstar

Hi I love everything i have seen in your collections(my favourite love is jewellery too)can i see your jewellery collections please.Cant wait!:urock:


----------



## h&bag_addict

Well, I'm speechless 

That is one FABULOUSLY ORGANIZED closet....I'm not sure what to be envious of first: the fabulous inventory (LOL!), the organization of the closet itself or that ridiculously fantastic rock ya got on your finger?!?! Holy moly, I bow down to you...You are my hero!! I married the wrong Asian guy LOL! I need to show Dh this thread to have him learn to be the Asian guy YOU married! LOL!!! I enjoyed every post and every story...


----------



## umbriel

Oh dear, your collection is stunning! I was looking at your collection thinking:"I'd love to have such a gorgeous closet one day." 

I'm trying to get into an accountancy firm at the moment and hopefully that would fulfill my little sweet dream. I'm 24 this year, had better be hurry!


----------



## tuffcookie

i love checking this thread every so often - its nice to dream alitte...


----------



## ciaoprincipessa

PBC, thank you for keeping me entertained while I've been at work all day today. It has been absolutely fantastic looking at your beautiful life (and a lot better than work... )!

I think I noticed somewhere in the wedding pics that your DH wore an ivory tie... the very thing that I've been desperately trying to convince my FI would round out his ensemble perfectly! (We're trying for beach chic/glamour.) Did you decide on your hubby's wedding attire or did he pick it himself?


----------



## tinggay1

PBC, where art thou? we miss you! 

show us some fashion-fix


----------



## shoogrrl

*PBC*-- After hearing the devastating destruction left by Hurricane Ike in the Texas area, I thought about you and your family.  I'm not even sure which part of the state you are from, but I just hope everything is well and everyone is safe.  Of course, I hope the other tPF ladies, *PaZt* and *moviegirl* are ok too.


----------



## sunkissed10

umbriel said:


> Oh dear, your collection is stunning! I was looking at your collection thinking:"I'd love to have such a gorgeous closet one day."
> 
> I'm trying to get into an accountancy firm at the moment and hopefully that would fulfill my little sweet dream. I'm 24 this year, had better be hurry!


 

I love ur miu miu bag so pretty!!


----------



## Greenstar

Hi,
PBC I really enjoy your photographs and all the stories behind your boutique closet I hope you and your family are all well.
 from Scotland x


----------



## OG_Baby

I love it...more so because you contributed to the design!


----------



## xnoorax

bump


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

I loooooovvvvveeee it! LVOE =) Great


----------



## Purse=Heaven

i haven't visited in a while and loved everything new that i saw! (as usual) 

your lifestyle is so glam but you are humble and i hope to end up with a life nearly as great as yours someday.  =)


----------



## modaxbellaxdior

WOW!! If its okay with you I would like to save these photos and put them in my christmas list! You are so very Blessed!


----------



## Boogee119

PBC, I love your closet and your collection of Hermes bags!!!  After viewing this thread, I am in the process of changing all my hangers as well!! I have shown photos of your closet (and your Hermes bag collection, ofcourse) to my DH and he was speechless!!!  I have told him that in the future, probably when our kids are grown up, I want to convert one of our rooms to a closet like yours.  Hopefully my dream will come true!!  Ofcourse, to have a collection of Hermes bags like yours is also part of that dream!!


----------



## cindy05

PBC....where art thou?


----------



## GidgetGirl

peanutbabycakes said:


> my YSL bag.  forgot the name of it, but i refer to it as the "ruffle bag".  this is the larger size and i love the look of it!



*Gasp!* That's gorgeous!!! 

Loving this thread...and your "boutique"!


----------



## itsmyobsession

I hope everything is alright with her...


----------



## GidgetGirl

peanutbabycakes said:


> View attachment 392017



 Really love the jacket in this picture!

Hey PBC! I'm slowly going through this thread as I'm on a bit of a bedrest (doctor's orders) and your posts help lighten up the day  I'm halfway through!

And now I have a craving for bubble tea which I can't find here in Munich


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hello!!!  i'm here!!  haven't forgotten about this thread!!!  LOL

just been crazy busy lately that's all with a lot of traveling.  thank you to all for thinking of me.....you're all so sweet!!

aside from some shoes here and there and another pair of sunglasses, i also managed to make another major bag purchase!

here's my newest Hermes:

35cm rose dragee swift palladium hardware kelly!!





a very light cotton candy pink color!    LOVE IT!!!  so girly and feminine and my first 35cm size in a kelly.  it's a great everyday size vs. the 35cm in a birkin, which i've come to experience can sometimes be too boxy & heavy for me.  i'm looking forward to wearing it with greys and browns for fall!  

here's a comparison pic of it next to white:




comparison pic next to the 32cm kelly:




so here is my updated kelly collection:


----------



## oregonfanlisa

*PBC*, your new RD Kelly is adorable!  Hope to see some action pix soon!!


----------



## spoiledwify

pbc

i'm speechless, honestly... do you really used all this berkins?


----------



## irishlass1029

*thud*

How am I just now finding this thread???  Took me 2 hours to go through it all and I loved every single second of it!

A M A Z I N G

And this







*sigh*

And you are so ORGANIZED!  Are you by chance left handed?  LOL!  I know - silly question - but I noticed in one of the pics (you are adorable, BTW) that either your watch is on your right wrist or it's a confusing mirror image thing.

I am so not organized and I blame it on the fact that I am not left-handed.  

(Hey, it works for me!)

Congrats on a beautiful life.  I think part of the reason you are happy is that you get your happiness from your DH and not your things - you can tell by the stories behind each one.  But OH! what wonderful things as the cherry on top!  Congrats!  And keep adding and posting!

I am still dreaming of my first Birkin or Kelly and I have bookmarked this thread for when I get discouraged or just need a happy little pick-me-up!


----------



## tiffanystar

please may I ask which is your very favorite Hermes bag? Which one do you use the most?


----------



## itsmyobsession

your rose dragee is so stunning! And its so "in" this fall...but I bet it would look super cute in spring colors, too!


----------



## misstrine85

im speechless! wow!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg amazing!!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

wow - gorgeous!


----------



## itsmyobsession

Omg! PBC, when I woke up this morning, I felt terribly sick  SO now I spent the hole day reading every single post of your thread...it was so much fun...but I have a question...that tri-colored ostrich birkin (vert anis/fuchsia/orange was it I think) is just drop dead gorgeous! Did you have it custom made...? Because I would love to get a similar one for my self...!

all the best!


----------



## candy2100

BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Kelly's are my favorite!  

Congrats on the new addition!!!


----------



## candy2100




----------



## KellyBerry

ohhhh myyy goshhhh  
what an amazinggggg collectionsss


----------



## xnoorax

candy2100 said:


>


 
PBC.............. what is the color of the large kelly at the end......... is it rose dragee because if it is I must of missed your reveal and what are the specs of that bag????????


----------



## xnoorax

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ sorry about my previous post, I just found your reveal and I must say congrats on your gorgeous bag. I am glad you are enjoying the new bag and I'm happy to hear that you like the 35 kelly more than the 35 birkin because I feel the same way after getting both my kellys in 35 they are less boxy as you said and I just like the look of the kelly more cuz you get to dress it up or dress it down it's much more versatile IMO


----------



## shoogrrl

Congratulations on your newest addition to your Kelly family!  What a feminine and girly color.  It'll definitely be a perfect accent to all the fall colors.   Be sure to come back for an action shot!  





peanutbabycakes said:


> hello!!!  i'm here!!  haven't forgotten about this thread!!!  LOL
> 
> just been crazy busy lately that's all with a lot of traveling.  thank you to all for thinking of me.....you're all so sweet!!
> 
> aside from some shoes here and there and another pair of sunglasses, i also managed to make another major bag purchase!
> 
> here's my newest Hermes:
> 
> 35cm rose dragee swift palladium hardware kelly!!
> 
> View attachment 553826
> View attachment 553827
> 
> 
> a very light cotton candy pink color!    LOVE IT!!!  so girly and feminine and my first 35cm size in a kelly.  it's a great everyday size vs. the 35cm in a birkin, which i've come to experience can sometimes be too boxy & heavy for me.  i'm looking forward to wearing it with greys and browns for fall!


----------



## Chix

Thanks, PBC for the scarves photos!   Love them!  And I adore your current baby H!

Can we see the shoes you've recently added to your beauties?


----------



## bannYlein

It's sooo stunning! Woooow!
What a collection!


----------



## CHmyloves

What a lovely collection and closet! I'm glad I went back to school so I can get a better job! All of your lovely pictures are motivation for me to do well in life.

You seem like such a humble, adorable person (I would love to meet you!)

Anyway, I just thought I would share my thoughts!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

since i got a new rose colored bag, got something rose for DH as well...

*IWC Portuguese Chrono-Automatic in 18kt rose gold watch:*


----------



## bluefish

Back for another look ... and yup , your collection never fails to stun. Thanks, *pbc*!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

some gucci's i just bought:











and super oversized prada sunglasses:


----------



## itsmyobsession

Oh, IWC Schaffhausen!

That's where my father was born...and I love their watches...and this one is just breathtaking!

You're very generous to your DH...and (as we all know!) he is very generous to you, too...it's so sweet to see a couple like you 2 that has been married for 5 years (which, today, seems to be loooong!) and you both still celebrate each day...I guess every single day in your Relationship must feel like Valentine's day with your first sweetheart...it's soo touching! 

edit: and those gucci shoes are very nide indeed!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ love the shades!


----------



## bluefish

peanutbabycakes said:


> some gucci's i just bought:
> 
> View attachment 555405
> 
> 
> View attachment 555406
> 
> 
> View attachment 555407
> 
> 
> 
> and super oversized prada sunglasses:
> 
> View attachment 555409
> View attachment 555410


 
oooh! nice shoes!


----------



## moloko

i looooooooooove your closet! did you design this? cause it's gorgeous! white & orange.....   

& i really love your pink Hermes.... 

i hope that i'll be able to put together a collection like yours someday! =D


----------



## Rouge*

I LOVEEEEE ur closet!!! its TDF  congrats on your finds they are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## CHmyloves

That's a very nice watch! My boyfriend wants an IWC, maybe someday I will be able to buy him one.


----------



## heavensent

love love ur boutique


----------



## shoogrrl

IWC watch!  Is it for a special occasion, or just because?  In any case, it's super nice.   I'm sure your DH will be wearing it often.  

Btw, I'm curious how you like your Barton Perriera sunnies compared to your other ones.  I recently bought one in lieu of a Chanel or other brand of sunnies and was curious how people feel about them relative to other brands.


----------



## victoriasu

PBC, congrats on your new conquests...they are lovely. We share the same gucci brown heels and rose dragee kelly but my is 28cm


----------



## candi_s

OMG PBC.. u make me fall in love with rose dragee =) i just realised that the lock is also covered in RD leather like the white ones!!

p/s: have u done sth bout ur ficelle lizzie kelly's spots?


----------



## Purse=Heaven

love the new addition!


----------



## LeMonde

Oh, your new Kelly RD is soooooooo lovely!!! 
Will look gorgeous with greys and browns for fall. CONGRATULATIONS!





And your whole Kelly collection is simply breathtaking 





So happy to see you back here 
Hope all is well.


----------



## LeMonde

Very elegant, I bet DH loved it this time  (chrono IWC, even I'd love it lol)





These *Prada sunnies look just Fabulous!!!* 
I'm dying to see what they look like on... I know you don't want to post your face around here too much so maybe you could give us the model number so I can look them up...? TIA


----------



## FlyDiva

Wow!! Very impressive.  I am so inspired! :okay:


----------



## ballerina

Everything is waouh!!!


----------



## babyl

from start to finish in one night/sitting! i was just so enamored with your thread that i couldn't tear myself away for the life of me.  not to mention the two papers that i have due to class tomorrow! (i'm still in university). sigh.. i guess i got more than what i asked for when i went looking around for a distraction (this is also my first time on the PF!).  

i just wanted to let you know how much i (and i'm sure the rest of your readers) really appreciate your time and effort in maintaining this thread.  i cannot help but feel an affinity towards you. my bf is also in IT/computers, and i of course love fashion/bags/H, lol!  one day perhaps i'll start a thread like this of my own, although it will always fall short of your wonderful house and home. i particularly enjoyed the room for your future children! i know i would have loved a hidden room like that myself when i was a child, and thus, i will endeavor to remember to build one for my future children 

take care, and i'll be looking out for your next update!


----------



## erilynn

It's 3:02am and I'm currently on page 20 or so of your thread... And somehow I don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight!  Good thing it's the weekend so I can drool until the wee hours of the morning  Everything is just *stunning*. Your taste is impeccable.


----------



## pink_sparkles

pretty sweet.


----------



## saisaihe

I am a reader more than a poster most of time, but I have to say thank you for the time and effort you put into the threads!!! Your collection is just toooooooooooo amazing!!!!


----------



## fobobina

OMG, this is absolutely one of the most amazing closets/collections I have ever seen. I am in awe! Congratulations. I've been checking out purseblog and the forum for months but its threads like yours that inspired me to finally join and see what all the fuss was about. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Dior Addict

peanutbabycakes said:


> down south where it's super hot & humid!


You must live in FL like me  super hot and humid is exactly what it is!!!


----------



## childstar

Hi PBC. long time no post for me here but am updated.

Great new stuff! I especially like the new white Gucci slip ons     take care!


----------



## Redenkeew

I really adore your collection  !!


----------



## chococatlove

all i can say is wowwwwwwwwwwwwww admire your collection


----------



## shoegirl03

i just joined the forums and may i just say, your closet made me never want to leave this thread! i never thought there was anyone else as shoe and purse obsessed as i am. clearly there are others like me!! LOVE your house too! its gorgeous!!!

just a question:

i hear there are supposed 2 yr waiting lists for Birkins, yet you seem to be able to just walk into an Hermes store and purchase one. How does that happen??? 

and also, where are your favorite places to search for bargains? 

your thread has grown to be quite large. i got to page 40 and realized there were 120 something pages! so then i started going backwards. hahaha


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!! you're all so sweet to take your time out to read and post in my thread!!! i really appreciate all the kindness that's been written about me. i started this thread to showcase my closet & the fun girly things that i buy to fill it up with, just like every other person on tPF. if i've enabled anyone out there to build your dream closet as well, then i'm very happy for you! thanks again everyone!!!

now...onto my latest acquisition.....LOL! 

i normally don't buy tshirts, but could not pass up on this one when i attended the New Kids on the Block concert a few days ago! and the JOEY button has got to be one of the biggest brooches i've ever owned LOL!!!





the last time i went to their concert was about 18 yrs ago!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

shoegirl03 said:


> i just joined the forums and may i just say, your closet made me never want to leave this thread! i never thought there was anyone else as shoe and purse obsessed as i am. clearly there are others like me!! LOVE your house too! its gorgeous!!!
> 
> just a question:
> 
> i hear there are supposed 2 yr waiting lists for Birkins, yet you seem to be able to just walk into an Hermes store and purchase one. How does that happen???
> 
> and also, where are your favorite places to search for bargains?
> 
> your thread has grown to be quite large. i got to page 40 and realized there were 120 something pages! so then i started going backwards. hahaha


 

thanks *shoegirl*!  some stores have them available on display, some will say "there's a waiting list" if you ask.  just keep checking back frequently and it doesn't hurt to establish a good relationship with an SA as well!


----------



## Abel1337

lol @ the signature


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ahhah cute t-shirt!!!


----------



## viewwing

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!! you're all so sweet to take your time out to read and post in my thread!!! i really appreciate all the kindness that's been written about me. i started this thread to showcase my closet & the fun girly things that i buy to fill it up with, just like every other person on tPF. if i've enabled anyone out there to build your dream closet as well, then i'm very happy for you! thanks again everyone!!!
> 
> now...onto my latest acquisition.....LOL!
> 
> i normally don't buy tshirts, but could not pass up on this one when i attended the New Kids on the Block concert a few days ago! and the JOEY button has got to be one of the biggest brooches i've ever owned LOL!!!
> 
> the last time i went to their concert was about 18 yrs ago!!!


 

On a side note babycakes, how was the NKOTB concert? Do share... 
the last time i went was 15 years ago? HAHAHAHA! it's crazy... how are the boys?


----------



## Stinas

Love the new purchases!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

OMG!  You went to a New Kids concert?    I was a diehard Jordan (& Joey) fan.  My entire bedroom was covered in their posters.........much to my grandmothers chagrin. lol.  Did you take any pics?


----------



## melissa.H

I have never been so jealous as I am right now!!! The most beautiful closet I have seen, wow, wow, wow, I love every detail of it! Beautiful  Your bag collection is stunning as well!


----------



## Jaded81

make that 2 brothers.. hehehe 



daisya said:


> Good golly, does your prince charming have a brother? LOL! Your closet and collection is to die for!!!


----------



## TygerKitty

I've read this thread before but haven't posted... your closet  I wouldn't even care what was in the closet if mine looked like that!  Hehe !  Your collection is simply stunning and your stories are so sweet to read.  Thank you for taking the time to share everything with all of us and I adore your photography too!






Congrats on your new H!  This has to be one of the most feminine and sweet bags I have ever seen.  Instantly chic and girly!  I adore shades of pink with gray... I'd love to see you pair it with an outfit this fall/winter!  Thanks again for sharing everything, I need to keep working hard at school and saving my money so I can someday have a house (even if it's small) with a BIG nice lovely closet hehehehe!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!! 

*viewwing:* i went to their concert again just last thursday! so that's 2 new kids concert in 1 week for me!! yaaay! they are as hot as ever and i'm sure they are enjoying all these screaming girls lusting after them once again!

*edsbgrl:* LOL back then, i had nkotb posters covering my bathroom walls and ceiling as well as my bedroom! slept everynight with my joey pillow and in my new kids PJs! LOL so sad... here are some pics from the vegas concert:






*jaded:* DH is only son....

thank you *tygerkitty*! the pink hermes is my fave right now and i've been using it almost everyday with just about all my grays, browns, blues, blacks!


----------



## edsbgrl

^^^^Thanks for the pics PBC!  I just had a flashback moment. Remember 'Please Don't Go Girl'?  I _swore_ Joey was singing to me. LOL.


----------



## JuicyBag

Thats the most beautiful collection that I ever seen


----------



## azianprideangel

OMG i love your closet!!  your new kids on the block t shirt!!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

wow two new kids concert in one week?! were they different or the same??

lol at the "property of" shirt!


----------



## gucci lover

*PBC*, that is so cool that you went to the concert twice   What did you wear to the concert and which bag did you carry?    I bet your outfit was superfab!!!


----------



## viewwing

CRAAAAAAAAZY! thanks for the pics!! that was nostalgic. what songs were they singing? old ones or new ones? do they have a new album???


----------



## shopaholic1987

PBC You have a fantastic Hermes collection. I love your boutique.


----------



## Jay67

OMG!!! I'm very new here. Love, love your closet and collections! Please please let me know when you want to let go any of your hermes LOL


----------



## tulip618

PBC your new RD kelly is TDF!!! 35cm for a change!!! That's wonderful!!!!


----------



## Jay67

I've just finished...3 solid hrs! The only thing I would say..You're very blessed and I'm very happy for you. Keep posting the latest, I'll come back!!!!!!


----------



## kathleenashley

I just read through all of these pages, and each post you've made proves how sweet of a person you are. I hope to have a collection just as beautiful and as special as you do some day. Your DH & you have an amazing connection, I can feel it from the way you describe your love . This is my first post here, and surely won't be my last! You've inspired me to become successful so I too can have a lovely collection when I'm grown up 
Lots of love!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

any new additions lately?


----------



## bookfly

looks very good


----------



## peanutbabycakes

have some new additions but i left my camera charger behind in my vegas hotel room a few weeks ago!  so i can't take any pics of my new stuff to share! boohoo...

i tried with my camera phone but the quality is pretty bad....sorry!

*viewwing:* they sang both old and new songs! their encore songs were step by step and hangin' tough!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

in keeping with the pink theme from the last 2 major purchases, here's another rose gold watch for DH:

A. Lange & Sohne 

(pic was taken with my camera phone, so it's not very clear)


----------



## bluefish

Hi, *PBC*! *waves* Just stopping by to say hello ... lovely, lovely pink Kelly.


----------



## Cates

LOVE the 35cm rose dragee swift palladium hardware kelly


----------



## shoogrrl

*PBC *-- Yay, you're back and posting a bit, though I'm sorry to hear about your lost camera charger in Vegas.  I hope they found it and will be sending it back to you or something.   Hope you don't mind sharing, but where do you like staying in Vegas?  With all the nice mega hotels these days, it's always hard to choose which one has the best room, best service, or best casinos.  

Beautiful new watch for your DH.  You guys are definitely in a rose colored mood these days.  So romantic...  Any hints as to what kind of new additions you have added lately?


----------



## freshmess

Wow. Just wow. This thread is fantastic from the get-go. I couldn't go thru all the 131 pages because it's too much good stuff. But from those I've seen, you've got one amazing closet, *pbc*! I'll be back for more.


----------



## suying

WOW! anybody knows *what* are the *three colours* of this tri-colour ostrich kelly? sooo beautiful!



Lady Chinadoll said:


> wow - gorgeous!


----------



## deelaa

peanutbabycakes said:


> in keeping with the pink theme from the last 2 major purchases, here's another rose gold watch for DH:
> 
> A. Lange & Sohne
> 
> (pic was taken with my camera phone, so it's not very clear)
> 
> View attachment 578326


 

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## Diva2themax

It took me 2 days to go thru the entire thread! What a gorgeous home & collection


----------



## Loquita

_Lovely, lovely!_ It's so much fun to read your stories and pore over your gorgeous pics, *PBC*...you have a fabulous attitude, and I wish you nothing but the best!!!


----------



## frenchyfind

Hello PBC...... you got me quite entertained for the whole night....... LOve everything....the HOUSE..... THE BAGS.......THE SHOES...GOOD things happen to good people and I think you are one.....you really take time to reply.............go WOMAN......keep us browsing and take a peek on whats goin' on with you lately.......


----------



## Pink Delight

wowww im so inluv with ur closet!

iM actually in the process of designing my house :x 
its very hectic but also v exciting ! cant wait to see the end result.

btw what do u do for a living? if u dont mind me asking :x


----------



## boudoir

Phew! It took me three days on and off to read your thread...

What a lovely collection and in general you have great taste!! Interior design, clothes, shoes and bags, everything is perfectly thought out and I love it!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## itsmyobsession

I just love reading all your stories...

And I cant wait to see what you bought...


----------



## cocobee

PBC...what a gorgeous collection and I love ur cute stories too! I wish I saw ur closet before I designed my house...this post is such an inspiration! I hope ur lovely DH keeps adding more to ur collection! 
BTW do u have to be in the waiting list to purchase ur first Birkin?


----------



## superstar

WOW!! I am truly amazed. Your closet is TDF!! Hope to have a closet like yours someday.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

shoogrrl said:


> *PBC *-- Yay, you're back and posting a bit, though I'm sorry to hear about your lost camera charger in Vegas. I hope they found it and will be sending it back to you or something. Hope you don't mind sharing, but where do you like staying in Vegas? With all the nice mega hotels these days, it's always hard to choose which one has the best room, best service, or best casinos.


 
thanks *shoogrrl*!  the hotel is holding the charger for me till we return again!  i've left behind so many other things in the past as well!  LOL  DH and i always stay at bellagio & we request the same suite each time.  we've been loyal patrons there for years so a lot of the staff members actually recognize us when we're there!  LOL  (they prob think we're crazy!)  even though we stay and play at bellagio, we like to venture out to other hotels or venues (chinatown!) for food.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

spoiledwify said:


> pbc
> 
> i'm speechless, honestly... do you really used all this berkins?


 
hi there!  yes, i do use all my bags!  depends on the outfit, the occasion, and the season!  i've been using my new pink kelly a lot lately!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

irishlass1029 said:


> *thud*
> 
> How am I just now finding this thread??? Took me 2 hours to go through it all and I loved every single second of it!
> 
> A M A Z I N G
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> And you are so ORGANIZED! Are you by chance left handed? LOL! I know - silly question - but I noticed in one of the pics (you are adorable, BTW) that either your watch is on your right wrist or it's a confusing mirror image thing.
> 
> I am so not organized and I blame it on the fact that I am not left-handed.
> 
> (Hey, it works for me!)
> 
> Congrats on a beautiful life. I think part of the reason you are happy is that you get your happiness from your DH and not your things - you can tell by the stories behind each one. But OH! what wonderful things as the cherry on top! Congrats! And keep adding and posting!
> 
> I am still dreaming of my first Birkin or Kelly and I have bookmarked this thread for when I get discouraged or just need a happy little pick-me-up!


 
LOL!  you're so sweet.  i'm not left handed though!  funny but when i was younger, i used to pretend i was a lefty cause i thought it looked cool!  haha  

my DH is the organizer in our marriage actually.  he's very anal about certain things and thinks i'm a bit messy!  LOL  he hates that i have my one "junk drawer" that he's not allowed to touch!  don't we all have this??  i keep candy, snacks, books, magazines, pics in there and it drives him nuts!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

suying said:


> WOW! anybody knows *what* are the *three colours* of this tri-colour ostrich kelly? sooo beautiful!


 
noir/anthracite/gris clair


----------



## beanpolejd

OMG, I just think I found my new favorite thread!!  Your collection/closet/house is beautiful!!  I got through 30 pages so far and I need to take a break .  I'll be back to continue on.  You taste in everything is top notch.  You've done a wonderful job in designing everything as well.


----------



## colin_maya07

Hello PBC!
I finally went through all the pages in two days!!! iT IS A WONDERFUL THREAD! You have a dream closet, a dream house and a dream husband! You are an amazing and funny person too. I am so amazed by your little treasures! Keep it coming because I enjoy reading this thread and seeing the pictures of your house and nice items. By the way, when you have a sale, call me!!! Just kidding!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

gorgeous new watch (for DH)! your camera phone is pretty good!


----------



## Beyond

I wish one day I can be so rich


----------



## Cinderlala

Congratulations on your Rose Dragee Kelly!!!


----------



## nvchampagne

Beautiful closet!


----------



## flashy-fashy

WOW !! great collection!
just wondering: why don't you have an orange H ? 

bisous


----------



## louiecrazy

wow!! everything is just spectacular!! my boyfriend works at an IT company and is pretty well off for a 19 year old so hopefully one day in the future he will own an IT company too and i'll start living a fabulous life like yours  hope you enjoy everything and give much charity to those (not people on TPF LOL) who dont have any of the things you have because it will make you feel better about wearing your gorgeous purchases knowing that you've helped someone else who doesnt have the luxury you do  enjoy it in health with your loving DH!  much love


----------



## sara_g

peanutbabycakes said:


> we've been slowly trying to furnish our house and only things left are accent tables & chairs, rugs, wall decor, and custom drapery.  for the family room, we've been searching high and low for a vintage LV trunk to use as a coffee table, but no such luck.   last week, we brought home something similar that we think works quite nicely too.  it even looks like my closet island!!!!!!  the drawers also open for storage!!!



I don't know if you're still looking for an LV trunk or found one yet (I haven't quite waded through the 133 pages of this thread since I just started looking at it today), but I know they always have some posted on the malleries.com website (which I am not affiliated with in any way).


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

PBC, havent checked in here for a while and I thought about you this morning and said to myself: " I havent visited her for a while now, lol!"

Loved your new loot(s) esp the tri color ostrich!! Ok so update us and let us drool a little- how many Hermes bags have you got now? Do you have to start building a new bag-drobe soon???

Miss ya! Post more, more, more, more!!!


----------



## enjel

I'm speechless! Everything is just plain gorgeous! Thanks for letting us take a peek inside your closet


----------



## peanutbabycakes

DH and i still celebrate our "dating" annie as well as wedding annie. our 11th dating is around the corner, so got a lil' something special for my honey. 

borrowed a friend's camera to take a pic of DH's newest rolex!

daytona in SS/yellow gold with black face:




next to his daytona in all SS with white face:


----------



## itsmyobsession

I don't know which one is more stunning!

and I bet he's gonna get you something pretty, too!


Is it a small hint of orange with a soft untertone of crocodile I'm smelling?


----------



## bluefish

peanutbabycakes said:


> DH and i still celebrate our "dating" annie as well as wedding annie. our 11th dating is around the corner, so got a lil' something special for my honey.
> 
> borrowed a friend's camera to take a pic of DH's newest rolex!
> 
> daytona in SS/yellow gold with black face:
> 
> View attachment 586307
> 
> 
> next to his daytona in all SS with white face:
> 
> View attachment 586308


 
Lovely, *PBC*! Happy 11th dating anni! Can't wait to see what _you_ get!


----------



## lovecoachmore

*This is what I'd like to do someday with my "spare" bedroom. Ofcourse it would house what I like to call "midwest highend" ha ha ha (Coach/Juicy/MK and Betsey Johnson, but none the less you are inspiring me!!! I was thrilled this last weekend just to actually see a real Gucci and Chanel boutique at Mall of America, we have NOTHING of the sort where I live. DH mentioned buying me my 1st Gucci for Christmas and although I thought he was joking, after him mentioning it a time or two since then maybe he's SERIOUS! That would be my crown jewel for sure. Your collection and closet make me speechless, literally! Just when I thought I couldn't find something that would take me to a new level of jealousy...here it is!!! GORGEOUS!!!! It is nice to see though that your bags/clothing/jewels mean something to you and you seem to appreciate them all very much!*


----------



## jelts

Happy Anniversary! Can't wait for you to share what you've got! =)


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

I love your closet and all your hermes D:


----------



## petit_mode

Oh Wow! I need to say an early Happy Anniversary to you my dear!  

Hope you & your DH enjoy many many more loving years together! 

I just spent 3 working hours reading 134 pages on your thread & I must say it's truly refreshing to know that not all affluent people have their heads above the clouds (just the ones I know it seems!) -LOL-

Thank you for putting a smile on my face today!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

happy anniversary! =D


----------



## Leona Helmsley

OMG I just got done this whole thing and there are no words. Your one lucky girl your husband needs to teach some guys a class...lol...I'm still in awe. Everything was just dreamy!!!


----------



## lvpurselover

It's 2:25am now. have to go to sleep.  I had a lot fun on my first day here. Amazing!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

happy anniversay!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you for the annie wishes!!  you guys are too sweet!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

just bought the most comfortable flats ever!!!!  i need to get me a few more pairs in different colors now...i am hooked!!

lanvin silver metallic/gunmetal flats:




chanel classic ballet flats - another must have:




bought some fun shoes from kate spade:




some new dresses - juicy couture & bcbg:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i've been on a sunglass craze recently & picked up another 2 more pairs...

fendi:





prada:


----------



## Sammyjoe

Hey your back!! When I need cheering up, I just click on your closet and think, Sammyjoe, one day, one day soon!!Lol!! Great additions!! Mooks loves Lanvins too, she turned me onto them!


----------



## JuicyBag

Congrats to your new beautiful items   I like your style so much ...
Can you say me from which designer is the first dress (the white & grey) ?
And you know when you search a charwoman I'm Here


----------



## itzme

YAY more updates from PBC!  It feels like a while since I've set my eyes here.  It just seems like a must to pop in once on a while to see how you're doing!  I'm loving your new loot!  I'd love to see how you wear the yellow dress b/c it looks so unique and fun.  
Wishing you bliss and happiness with your DH!


----------



## LQYB

Hi PBC, found this thread by accident.how did I missed this? love your closet.and all your purchases are beautiful.congrats!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

shoogrrl said:


> IWC watch! Is it for a special occasion, or just because? In any case, it's super nice. I'm sure your DH will be wearing it often.
> 
> Btw, I'm curious how you like your Barton Perriera sunnies compared to your other ones. I recently bought one in lieu of a Chanel or other brand of sunnies and was curious how people feel about them relative to other brands.


 
haven't worn my purple barton parriera's yet, but i've seen a couple more styles that i like!  (i need to stop!!!! LOL)  i feel like the bartons will be worn with cerain outifts, whereas the others sunnies (chanel, prada) are more for everyday with just about any outfit.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

candi_s said:


> p/s: have u done sth bout ur ficelle lizzie kelly's spots?


 
i still need to send it in to H for a spa treatment!  thanks for reminding me!!!  i have about 5 other bags i need to send in too!


----------



## shoogrrl

Hi *PBC *-- Thanks for answering my questions about the Barton Perriera.  I have the Emmanuelle model and I like them very much.  I have to agree that it doesn't go with all outfits but when I do put them on, I feel a tad more on the "fierce" side. LOL.

Anyhow, I'm a huge fan of ballet flats because of my busy mommy lifestyle so your recent purchases are definitely up my alley.  Lanvin flats have been on my wish list for a while now but I don't find them at our local NM or other stores often.  Where did you get yours?    Your two-toned sleeveless dress also caught my eye because I saw in the store today and wanted to try it on.  Do a modeling shot for us soon!    Thanks!!


----------



## HelloKitty08

PBC - your closet is the most amazing closet I have ever seen, there was recently an article in Marie Claire on celebrity closets, I have to say none of theirs even came close to yours!  Your "bag tales" are truly entertaining and heart warming, a real pick me up for anyone having a bad day!  Thanks so much for sharing your collection and your beautiful home!


----------



## compulsive

I've gone through all the pages and I'm just speechless. You and your collection are both so beautiful. Everything is so just breathtaking!


----------



## mrsDIY88

hey PBC, 
go check out the sunglasses from BV. they are absolutely awesome, TDF


----------



## too_cute

beautiful bags, beautiful house.


----------



## pasdoy

nice!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

shoogrrl said:


> Hi *PBC *-- Thanks for answering my questions about the Barton Perriera. I have the Emmanuelle model and I like them very much. I have to agree that it doesn't go with all outfits but when I do put them on, I feel a tad more on the "fierce" side. LOL.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm a huge fan of ballet flats because of my busy mommy lifestyle so your recent purchases are definitely up my alley. Lanvin flats have been on my wish list for a while now but I don't find them at our local NM or other stores often. Where did you get yours? Your two-toned sleeveless dress also caught my eye because I saw in the store today and wanted to try it on. Do a modeling shot for us soon! Thanks!!


 
i got the lanvin flats from barneys.  i'll probably go back and buy the patent navy ons as well.  i think those will go with just about anything too!   

as for the dress, i think your're referring to the juicy couture?  will post better pics for you shortly!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you:  *hellokitty, complusive, mrsDIY, toocute, pasdoy*!  

trying to read up on everyone's posts here, so please forgive me for any delays in answering your questions!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

JuicyBag said:


> Congrats to your new beautiful items  I like your style so much ...
> Can you say me from which designer is the first dress (the white & grey) ?
> And you know when you search a charwoman I'm Here


 

you're so funny!  i will remember that!  

the dress is by juicy couture.  the top part is white and the bottom skirt is camel tweed wool (i think it's wool!)


----------



## peanutbabycakes

mrsDIY88 said:


> hey PBC,
> go check out the sunglasses from BV. they are absolutely awesome, TDF


 

LOL i already did!  there are definitely a few pairs that i'm contemplating!  thanks!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Love your new stuff, especially the Lanvin ballerinas. I bet you're already starting to build your second boutique to put all your new stuff!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

Dear PBC ....

there would be so much to say about your collection....

but I make it up to one point.....

Your collection is simply incredible and totally divine....
Your taste is classy, fashionable and gorgeous.....

I spent the WHOLE day running through your thread.... I am speechless.....
You just became my new role model....

Only one question......
I miss your luggage.... tons of faboulus bags and I started to wonder what you travel with???? xDDDD

I am totally interested.....

I applaud you, million times...^^

keep it coming...

R-A-D


----------



## RaspberryJam

I looove those Prada sunnies and the lanvin flats 
Do you remember what style those pradas are?


----------



## Purse=Heaven

cute new everything! =)


----------



## Spo0oky

I don't know what's better... if your incredible collection, if your amazing closet...


----------



## Madame Chanel

it took me a few days of on and off and i finally finished and all i have to say is WOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! most gorgeous closet, gorgeous house, gorgeous handbags, gorgeous wedding, gorgeous everything


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hi again!

ok....so i received quite a few PMs asking me for my story behind the pink hermes kelly bag.  i'm so sorry!!  it didn't occur to me that i had forgotten to share with you how i came about acquiring it!  i guess since i had a story for all my other bags, i must have had a story for the pink kelly too!  LOL

so here it is:

we were in vegas.  DH had a 2am gambling curfew each night (one of his many rules!).  one night, i called him at 2:30 am asking for his whereabouts.  he replied by begging me to let him play a lil' longer and tried to bribe me by saying "i'll buy you another bag!!"  i said "noooooo, you get your butt upstairs NOW (to our room) and you're still buying me another bag!!"    LOLLLL  

so the next morning, we were back at hermes!


----------



## mochi123

Your DH is so sweet! LOL! I was actually in Vegas last weekend but didn't find anything at Hermes.  Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## shoogrrl

^^ That's a cute story behind your pink Kelly.  DH is so sweet!  From your stories, I do have to say that Hermes in LV seems pretty well stocked.  Can't believe the beautiful Kelly was right there for you.   

And yes, I meant the Juicy Couture dress.  I love the ruffles and tweed combination - so romantic and yet classy at the same time.  I can't wait to see a modeling pic soon.


----------



## pasarchanel

haa... finally i've finish reading n drooling over ur collection... i'm so jealous of u... hu hu hu... nice lil' boutique u have.. been dreaming to have those kind of walk in closet.. just for my self... but we can't do it at the moment.. even my DH earn 5 figures we still don't dare to do it.. my hubby still support his mom and mostly his siblings.. sigh... 

keep updating us what newbies u have later...


----------



## pcil

I finally finished reading every single page of this thread and I must say I LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT IT!! I'll keep coming back for sure!! Keep sharing with us


----------



## Purse-o-holic

peanutbabycakes said:


> hi again!
> 
> ok....so i received quite a few PMs asking me for my story behind the pink hermes kelly bag. i'm so sorry!! it didn't occur to me that i had forgotten to share with you how i came about acquiring it! i guess since i had a story for all my other bags, i must have had a story for the pink kelly too! LOL
> 
> so here it is:
> 
> we were in vegas. DH had a 2am gambling curfew each night (one of his many rules!). one night, i called him at 2:30 am asking for his whereabouts. he replied by begging me to let him play a lil' longer and tried to bribe me by saying "i'll buy you another bag!!" i said "noooooo, you get your butt upstairs NOW (to our room) and you're still buying me another bag!!"  LOLLLL
> 
> so the next morning, we were back at hermes!


 
LOL! That would sooo be my response too!!!! Love it!


----------



## LVtay31

You have a AMAZING collection! I really enjoyed the story behind each handbag! I LOVE your closet, it is AMAZING! I had to show it to my DH & told him that I MUST have one like it someday!!!

*** You have really inspired me!  ***


----------



## lily25

Holly Molly that was  LONG read!!!! I don't know how I missed this thread all this time!!!

*peanutbabycakes*, I love all the pictures you posted, and thank you for sharing with us, you are a very inspiring girl.

 I'm shaving a few of the pics for reference, because next year I'm starting renovating our beach house! Hope you don't mind!!!

I'm also eyeing a pink  (and a blue jean and a white and a black...) Kelly these days. Unfortunately I'm sick and can't leave the house so I send hubby to the boutiques to inquire for bags...


----------



## NYCBelle

....

Everything you have is just fabulous and beautiful!! I love your closet and your house and your bags esp your chanels!!!  Your DH sounds so sweet and amazing!  You're very lucky enjoy it all!


----------



## HelloKitty08

How was your anniversary PBC?  Any new goodies to share with us?  Waiting not so patiently to see new pics!  Pls come back!


----------



## steffe

love your closet and Hermes colletion. 

good luck with starting a family!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on all the new additions!!!


----------



## SueC

Wow...I'm blown away by your gorgeous H collection and your beautiful home and closet.  I discovered your thread somehow when searching for info. on Chanel.  I'm considering my first chanel purchase and I am debating between medallion tote and GST.  I saw a few photos of you with your medallion tote.  I was just wondering what you thought of the medallion.  Thanks for any info!!!!!  You inspire me to be a fashionable mom of 3!


----------



## NYCBelle

can't wait to see what you get for x-mas lol :shame:


----------



## krazy4bags

LOL! I love your respond to your hubby! That's what he gets if he breaks the rules! You have the most beautiful H collection!! They are simply gorgeous!  I can't afford one at the moment but I can't help to look at your pictures once in awhile just to dream having one someday. So thanks for sharing them w/us!


----------



## edsbgrl

PBC, here's another request for a group shot of the H fam.    Pretty please


----------



## ibezj

I am so in love with your H collection. Thanks for sharing your bags with us.


----------



## plumaplomb

this. is. insane.  i love the staircase and all of the chandeliers. i'm thisclose to going home right now and rearranging my closet. thank you so much for this thread!! i'm at p35!!


----------



## SueC

I keep coming back to this thread....it's addicting! I left a reply a couple of days ago asking how you like your chanel medallion (well I purchased one yesterday and can't wait to get it).  I know you are planning on starting a family...just curious as to what bag you would think of using then.  I am looking for a good, stylish bag but durable.


----------



## allbrandspls

wow, i wish it was that easy to bribe my hubby......gorgeous house, bags and shoes.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

SueC said:


> I keep coming back to this thread....it's addicting! I left a reply a couple of days ago asking how you like your chanel medallion (well I purchased one yesterday and can't wait to get it). I know you are planning on starting a family...just curious as to what bag you would think of using then. I am looking for a good, stylish bag but durable.


 
hi *sue*!  sorry for the delay in answering your question...haven't had the time recently to read through all the posts yet.  regarding the chanel medallion, it's a great classic everyday bag.  it's lightweight and you can dress it up or down.  love that it goes over the shoulder too.  i wish it could hold more but i guess that's what keeps it lightweight as well!  

as for a bag for when i have kids, i suppose any bag with a shoulder strap will do!  my chanel flap can be worn messenger style for handsfree & can still be stylish!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

allbrandspls said:


> wow, i wish it was that easy to bribe my hubby......gorgeous house, bags and shoes.


 
LOL!  it's taken years of practice!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

edsbgrl said:


> PBC, here's another request for a group shot of the H fam.  Pretty please


 
i will try to do an update pic soon!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

krazy4bags said:


> LOL! I love your respond to your hubby! That's what he gets if he breaks the rules! You have the most beautiful H collection!! They are simply gorgeous!  I can't afford one at the moment but I can't help to look at your pictures once in awhile just to dream having one someday. So thanks for sharing them w/us!


 
i used to dream the same thing not too long ago!  i only wanted 1!!!  LOL  dreams do come true eventually.....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*a couple recent jewelry purchases from DH:*

emerald beaded & citrine briolet multi strand




chanel multi strand


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*some other recent random mini purchases i made:*

hermes ashtray with "year of the ox" chinese zodiac sign, which is what both DH and i are

(for decor purposes, not to put out ciggies! LOL)





hermes buffalo horn necklace with sterling silver medallions




bcbg multi strand necklace




lanvin patent navy blue flats


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow pbc!!! love the new necklaces!!!
cute ash tray!!!


----------



## baggirl4eva

um...i don't even know what to say


----------



## shoogrrl

*PBC* -- Beautiful new additions to your jewelry collection!  They will go so well with your wardrobe.  I can't wait to see you model them along with your Hermes collection.  



peanutbabycakes said:


> *a couple recent jewelry purchases from DH:*
> 
> emerald beaded & citrine briolet multi strand
> 
> View attachment 617458
> 
> 
> chanel multi strand
> 
> View attachment 617459


----------



## spoiled_brat

Beautiful new acquisitions, PBC


----------



## Suzie

I love peeking into your closet PBC, you have amazing taste and style.

 Suzie


----------



## LouisLady

i am in loooooooooove with that chanel multi strand necklace!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Ohhhh, your Chanel multi strand necklace is gorgeous!!!


----------



## addiction316

your collection is amazing!!!


----------



## nonateo

Hi PBC,
Im from Singapore and a slience reader of your thread all these while. Just wanna let u know that you never fail to let me drool over your new purchases. Pls don't stop posting your new collections 

Am looking forward to my 1st birkin next march(my birthday). Im so excited!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Yummy new goodies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluefish

Lovely, as always, *PBC*!


----------



## ahertz




----------



## candy2100

Yay!  A peanutbabycakes update !!

They are all so pretty!  I really like that BCBG one- can you tell me how much it was?  I was downtown yesterday with my kids yesterday to take Santa pictures, and I saw it in the window, but I couldn't stop to go in and fondle it ...


----------



## mcao1

Hi PBC

I'm still working very hard to browse through your thread & closet, not even half way yet. But just have to stop and post my big WOW to every thing. You surely are the first vietnamese i find with such style, taste and grace.

Best regards from Hanoi


----------



## ANNIEBABY

i LOVE your closet!!! wish i can have one someday...


----------



## FashionKween

^ ditto


----------



## nonateo

nonateo said:


> Hi PBC,
> Im from Singapore and a slience reader of your thread all these while. Just wanna let u know that you never fail to let me drool over your new purchases. Pls don't stop posting your new collections
> 
> Am looking forward to my 1st birkin next march(my birthday). Im so excited!!!


 

oops...just notice the spelling mistake "silent"


----------



## cindyo0o

wow~~~~~ ur collection's amazing   i wish i could have a closet like yours~~~~

maybe some day.. =D


----------



## itsmyobsession

such a cute chanel necklace! 

and the ashtray is soo fancy! But you both don't smoke, right...?


We keep our change in an ashtray...it's actually quite handy...if my kids want to go buy some chewing gum or something, or need change for the bus, they can just grab it there. ^^


----------



## childstar

lovin the BCBG and Chanel strands.  

Darn it, how I wish I had your fashion sense. Not to mention your wonderful collection. I dream of the day that my long term BF will get me a designer bag, even if he starts with just a Coach bag. He was outraged when I got my first LV (Speedy 30 Damier). He said a Php 34,000 bag was not worth it. Shhh... I got another one - Noir Epi Pochette   

Happy holidays PBC! I wonder what you'll get as xmas gift from your oh so dear DH. I also wonder what he does when you get upset. He can get you an H everytime but can he get away with just that?


----------



## Purse=Heaven

any christmas updates?! if you have a tree, i'd love to see it! it would look just gorgeous in your house


----------



## Kellybag

*Merry Christmas PBC!*


----------



## mochi123

*Merry Christmas PBC! Your closet is amazing and you have great taste in fashion!*


----------



## beardedmeerkat

Wow. I finished all 139 pages in one sitting. I love your house and you are saint for living with your MIL.


----------



## spoiled_brat

*Merry Christmas, PBC!!! *


----------



## leboudoir

i am honestly speechless. truely! who made ur chest of drawers?


----------



## newbie

this was my reaction after reading the first page 

your DH should be nominated for best husband of the year 5yrs running.  congrats on finding prince charming and building the charming castle.  everything is TDF!  you got impeccable taste and style.


----------



## izziebee

Hi PBC, coming back to this thread always cheers me up! You have an amazing collection that oozes style. Keep living your dream...
Who knows, one day all my dreams will come true too....Happy Holidays to you and your family!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I think i have to say this for the... 3rd time? but your closet is absolutly w/o a doubt the most amazing thing in the word!


----------



## 90046

I'm only on pg 26, but have to comment.

This thread is better than MTV Cribs!


----------



## Odette

PBC, love the "boutique" you have!  It's absolutely stunning and classy!  I'd love a place for my shoes, clothing, and accessories like this!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

90046 said:


> I'm only on pg 26, but have to comment.
> 
> *This thread is better than MTV Cribs!*


 
^^It is! I haven't seen a closet this good on that show yet! Well Done PBC!


----------



## impursed

I just joined the Forum today and what a treat!  your closet is fabulous!!! :tpfrox:


----------



## MadameButterfly

I haven't made it through the entire thread yet, but I think you have a beautiful house and I love your closet.


----------



## Pink Daisy

Hi all

I used to follow this fabulous story when it started and have just come back to it recently.....PBC your home and life is simply amazing only to be outdone by your generousity!!!
Thank you for sharing!!

I love the powder room sink!!!

Happy New Year PBC to you and yours and to everyone on TPF!!!


----------



## 90046

Re: on page 35

I normally don't comment about sink stoppers, but your powder room sink and stopper is the most gorgeous one I've ever seen!  Who would have thought that this could be so pretty!?!?!?


----------



## journeyforever

U have, with out a doubt, the most amazing closet ever!! =]


----------



## mrsDIY88

happy new year everyone!


----------



## minismurf04

Hi PBC, I've finally finished ur thread and gotten to the last page.  It's taken me a few wks...(skimming 10/20 pages at a time).  You have fantastic taste, gorgeous vision for your new house, and an unbelievable closet!  I wish I can grow up to be just like you!! haha....maybe a little late for me but here's me hoping n wishin! 

I'd love to see more pics of your vanity area, and of course, any pics of your new purchases!  

Btw, I think the world of Mr. Hotcakes.  He sounds like a wonderful & sweet hubby and so happy to hear that your marriage is going strong.  

I'll keep checking back for new posts...


----------



## xoxo_michie

Love your collection and your lovely closet/bathrooms. You really have impeccable style and taste! Haven't finished going through the whole thread yet because I kept scrolling back up to gawk XD


----------



## Cates

Where are you PBC???? :tumbleweed: .

I want to see your Christmas/Holiday goodies!!


----------



## starr_shenell

OMG!!!!  You are truly lucky!  Love that closet!!!!


----------



## minismurf04

PBC we miss you.....get outta ur closet and come back to us!!!


----------



## pursemaniak

WOW!! i dont kNow how I ended up on your thread but I sure am glad I DID!! I love all your bags and your house looks amazing!! you have great style!! I Love all the pics of your outfits and wow what a collection of shoes as well! I LOVE it ALL!!!! and I also love how sweet you seem,your not stuck up at all by all your posts I have read and I think there should be more people like you!! I think you deserve EVERYTHING you have,and I wish you nothing but the BEST!!


----------



## oohmin

wow 140 pages & I am done!!!!  I realli love your stories... hope more to go... =)


----------



## mdfashionista

WHEW!  Okay, I truly don't know where to begin!  First, I am a newbie to TPF and I stumbled upon your thread and was blown away.   I'm a little embarrassed to admit this but... I read all 140 pages while at work for the last 2 days!!!!!!  I shut my office door and read the posts all day and even through a conference call!  One of my Directors asked me a question and I was so into the posts that I didn't even hear him ask me a question!


----------



## evalue

AS ALWAYS i keep coming back over and over again and looking at the same thing like 100s of times WOWOWOWOWOWO


----------



## candy2100

Hi Peanutbabycakes!  I went back and bought myself the pearl and crystal bow necklace from BCBG , it's so cool to find that the pearls can be detached from the bow to make two different necklaces!  However, I'm wondering if you have tried to wear it for daytime in one piece?  It seems almost too much, but I just love it like that, so I was wondering if you had a suggestion on how to make it work for day.  Like a plain shift dress??  Hope you have some ideas 
TIA.


----------



## poshpearl

Birkin123 said:


> Thanks for the guided tour... I am enjoying it thus far... let me help you enlarge some of these pictures so that we can truly enjoy your treasures...


This is what I call a dream in reality!!!!!!!!!!!

wow! Im speechless! EVERY SINGLE BAG N ACCESSORIES IS SO AWESOME!

Hi Caley

What an awesome collection! Hope to see more coming in soon!

________________
PoshPearl's 


My beloved collecction


----------



## LaurieAnn

I just love how have room to display your Hermes boxes *PBC*.  The boxes themselves are so well made that I can't bring myself to throw them away either.


----------



## iamsmilin

I love the closet and all the pieces in your collection.  My favorite thing is the trunk in the middle.


----------



## silverstonee

PBC, I have spent my spare time the past 3 days reading your forum. Your closet is definitely TDF! You have amazing taste, a wonderful DH and a beautiful home. Thank you so much for letting us peak into your life with your great pictures and stories


----------



## jasminechia

Stumble into this forum purely because of this link. I am impressed with the wardrobe. Good job!


----------



## katesc84

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sunshine99




----------



## mizz852

I went through 141 pages all in one go, all I can say is, your collection is amazing, and your stories made my day, especially the one where your DH's friends called your Birkin a "overpriced polkadotted peptobismal colour bag". 
I loved every single bit of it! Keep it coming =)


----------



## Ilgin

A DREAM CLOSET Hope I will get a one like this by 30


----------



## suying

PBC where are you?  we miss you...


----------



## londondolly

PBC, congrats on your lil' bundles coming soon!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Congrats PBC!!!!!   Your new (b)oxes will be the best ones yet!


----------



## nvie

CONGRATULATIONS PBC! 
Read on the Hermes in Action thread that you will be expecting twins. There's going to be lots of baby boys in the Year of the Ox. All the best and look forward to see you in the pregnancy and parenting forum.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LOL you guys found out!!!  hehe  thank you!!!!  now you know why i've been MIA.....

*nvie:*  i've never heard of the baby boy thing this year!  i haven't found out the sexes of the babies yet, but i am really looking forward to it!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

just wanted to share something special from my DH....he recently bought me a 13 carat pink kunzite diamond ring to celebrate our 12 weeks of pregnancy with the twins!


----------



## shoogrrl

A big congratulations on the biggest and greatest gift of them all!   Of course, the new ring from DH is gorgeous as well.   Hope you are getting lots of rest and taking your vitamins.  Enjoy this pregnancy journey and be sure to take lots of belly photos to document the process as well.    

You are one beautiful pregnant mama to be!


----------



## pwecious_323

Congrats!! I'm actually pregnant too.  It will be my first. Seems like lots of ppl are pregnant this year 
Hope you're doing well.


----------



## usillypenguin

Congratulations PBC!  And gorgeous ring!


----------



## RedDuchess

@Nvie- I have 3 friends who are expecting, and they are all having boys?, are boys associated with the year of the ox?, and how does it work when they were concieved?, or born?
PBC- That ring is gorgeous, I can't imagine what you'll get when their born?, can't wait to see your nursery, PS- Love that Karta dress, I have been wanting something Karta for a few months now


----------



## RedDuchess

pwecious_323 said:


> Congrats!! I'm actually pregnant too. It will be my first. Seems like lots of ppl are pregnant this year
> Hope you're doing well.


 

Alot of babies are always born during recessions, call it lack of disposable entertainment funds


----------



## jelts

Congratulations on your pregnancy! =)
It'll be a wonderful Year of the Ox indeed!


----------



## lightblue84

PBC CONGRATS!!! I WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOUR NURSERY. I THINK YOU'LL HAVE SO MUCH FUN SHOPPING FOR THE TWINS!


----------



## nvie

*PBC, RedDuchess - Can't explain....I asked my dr the same thing, he said it's 'seasonal'.

*Anyway, check out this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/pregnancy-and-parenting/2009-year-of-baby-boys-406480-1.html

I just have a feeling that you will have 2 boys....can't wait to know the sex of your babies. I found out mine when he was 13 weeks!


----------



## fendibbag

CONGRATS!!!! Twins are so special!!! You and your DH are going to be great parents!!! btw the ring is amazing Don't forget to visit us at the "chanel mommies looking good" thread, we would love to have you there!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

OMG OMG OMG!!! PBC!!!!!  I am SO happy to hear about the twins!!  Congratulations - it couldn't have happened to a better person - it always touched me how bad you wanted a little one of your own and now to be blessed with two is just perfect!  Can't wait to see the finished nursery!!  

Congrats on the ring also - it's gorgeous!


----------



## minismurf04

Lucky you!! Major congrats!!  Can't wait to see your nursery!!  In the meantime, make sure u get enough rest and oh yea, beautiful ring!  I wonder what you'll get when they're born!!??!


----------



## Karla

Congratulations PBC!  I know you've waited a while for these babies - it took years for me as well.  The best things come to those who wait!   I'm so happy for you.  Your ring is stunning!   How are you feeling?  I bet the babies' closets will rival yours - you'll have to post pics!   Any idea what you'll do for a diaper bag? Doesn't someone on the forum use a Hermes Victoria for a diaper bag?  i seem to recall a thread about it and it made for a very pretty, stylish diaper bag.  Take it easy and enjoy this time!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

RedDuchess said:


> Alot of babies are always born during recessions, call it lack of disposable entertainment funds


 
ahahhahah i love this one 
but *CONGRATS*! Twins??! When I have kids I would die to have twins; do you have a gender preference? (I would love girl-boy!) 

I can't wait to see all the things you'll buy them and their nursery!


----------



## Cates

so that's where you've been 

Congrats to both you and your DH!  Twins, how exciting ! 

I wish you the best of health, happiness and joy!

...oh and your new ring is stunning!


----------



## lulilu

PBC, I didn't see your good news in the H forum, but am so happy to hear about the babies.  Congratulations, dear!


----------



## Phédre

Congratulations! I'm really happy for you and your DH. Everyone who followed this thread knows how much you wanted children! Children are truely the most precious gift in life!
You look amazing and that new ring is stunning.
Can't wait to see the nursery!


----------



## SweetPurple

PBC ~ I am so happy and excited for you and your DH ... congrats to you both!

You two must be in  ... wow, TWINS! I can't wait to see pics of your precious babies!

Oh and I love the ring too! You have the best Hubby ~ you two will make great parents!


----------



## nillacobain

Congratulations PBC!


----------



## shortxladie

Congratulations PBC!! Chuc mung nam moi!  Wishing you health, happiness, and may all your wishes come true.  Your french boutique thread is such an inspiration, I know you'll be an awesome mommy!


----------



## suzie w

i totally saw it!!!  (ummm-- remember my pm.....)  

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  i am so happy for  you- your next chapter of life truly begins when you become a mother!  
enjoy!-- my babies are growing up soooo fast now- (11 and 5)---i wish i could have had more.....

anyway- enuf of my babling!-- and the ring is gorgeous!  what do you get for 24 weeks?


----------



## roxanne oak

was having a nosey at people's collections and i stumbled on yours. you have alot of beautiful things, a beautiful house and loving husband. you are very blessed!!!

good luck with your pregnancy xx


----------



## TygerKitty

Awh sweetie congrats on the pregnancy!  Blessings to you and your hubby for a safe, healthy and happy pregnancy and delivery!  You look SO adorable pregnant and that ring is a stunner!  Wow!  Congratulations again!


----------



## aquablueness

RedDuchess said:


> Alot of babies are always born during recessions, call it lack of disposable entertainment funds



HAHA


----------



## aquablueness

YAY!! congrats to your pregnancy, i love the ring on you, thanks for sharing a picture of you with us


----------



## kshin30

Congrats PBC! You are going to be a wonderful mother. Twins how exciting!!!!


----------



## LushBoutique

i just wanted to say..I was just going through some threads and stumbled across yours. With so many pages and post.  I've only gone through the first 8 pages, and already hooked.  I just had to post something before continuing. I can not even begin to tell you how beautiful your boutique is.  your dresses, your shoes, you gorgeous handbags.  *sigh*  what a dream!  seriously..would you like to adopt a sister?  I'm turning 24 soon, I don't have a sister and I'm asian too!!!!  hehe...jk. but anyways, i hope that one day I can be as successful as you and have a dream closet too. 

Also...I saw your beautiful ring and read that you were expecting...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  twin babies awwww  they are going to be beautiful.
Good luck and good health PBC


----------



## LushBoutique

*Tinh thoung gia dinh* (i hope i spelled that right? or at least close)
Thats the most important and the babies are going to be born into one


----------



## Stinas

WOW!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!
Twins!  What a wonderful thing!  Everyone that has been following your thread knows you always wanted children.  Congrats!!  Sooo exciting!  Cant wait to see how you decorate their room!


----------



## jnvo

Congrats & Welcome to the world of twins.  I have faternal twin boys and the whole pregnancy experience...and life afterwards, is such an intensive blessing.  Since they have started walking had to retire most of my bags and stick with messengers for "hands free"!


----------



## Kellybag

*God Bless PBC!*

*Happy New Year.*


----------



## LeeMiller

Congratulations PBC!  I'm very happy to hear that you and your DH are having twins!!  I wish you all the best.


----------



## LVuittonLover

peanutbabycakes said:


> just wanted to share something special from my DH....he recently bought me a 13 carat pink kunzite diamond ring to celebrate our 12 weeks of pregnancy with the twins!
> 
> View attachment 654837
> View attachment 654838
> 
> 
> View attachment 654839
> View attachment 654840


*Congrats on the pregnancy PBC. *

*That ring is stunning! *


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you so much everyone!!  wanna wish everyone here a HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR!!!!!!  wishing you all lots of luck, prosperity, good health!  

btw:  i'm brainstorming ideas for the nursery right now!


----------



## Martina_Italy

OMG...MANY CONGRATS on your pregnancy!!!! 
I'm so happy for you and DH..I wish you health and happiness during your pregnancy! And, as many other tPFers, I can't wait to see pics of your nursery... LOL!!!


----------



## rghstyle

Wow and congratulations! I have been working on your forum this past weekend and have just loved it. I noticed your posts of wanting to have a baby and I said to my self "I bet the last pages she will announce she is pregnant!" I am so very happy for you! I feel like I have got to know you, My hubby and I are looking to purchase our first home and all I am asking for is a closet like or close to yours  Keep on posting and make sur eyou take care of yourself and your 2 bundles of joy!


----------



## oOshortyOo

Im only on page 111 and I too am one of those people that pretty much NEVER posts I just come on when I have some free time and drool over everyones collection ... but your collection seriously makes me want to throw myself down the stairs so I can die and go to your heaven ... I hope one day I will have a collection half as beautiful as yours and I would be more then satisfied with that ... You are so down to earth too, which is great ... I look forward to coming back again to get caught up in this thread

BTW do you buy insurance for your collection? or do you just hire 24 hour security hehehe or do you make your husband stay up at night and stand watch hahahah


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow so happy for you pbc!! your children are going to have an amazing mommy!! what a great present!!! you must be beyond excited!!


----------



## scarcici

Lovely, lovely, lovely .


----------



## ssmama

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you so much everyone!!  wanna wish everyone here a HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR!!!!!!  wishing you all lots of luck, prosperity, good health!
> 
> btw:  i'm brainstorming ideas for the nursery right now!



Congratulations PBC!  Twins, that is so very special and of course, chuc mung nam moi!  This is one of my favorite sites when I was decorating DD's nursery...http://www.poshtots.com/. And of course we want to see pics when your done!!!  Children are such a blessing...my daughter is the love of my life, along w/ DH of course.  After a stressful day at work I come home and I forget everything after one smile/laugh from her! I'm sure those sweet babies will do the same for you and your DH!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*ssmama:*  chuc mung nam moi to you and your family too!!!

poshtots is one of my fave sites!!  i've always dreamed of orderering something from there for myself!!  LOL  i've got a couple cribs picked out already from that site!  i also love the custom fairytale beds for the kiddies too!!  so cute!!!!!  i have a feeling i'm gonna go crazy when decorating the nursery!!  LOL  it's the only empty room in the house that is "untouched" since we moved in!  they have a sister site called "poshliving" too!  i've purchased a few french country pieces from there already!


----------



## Flipper

Congratulations PBC! Twins is such a blessing, you truly do have it all! I'm so happy for you, I can't imagine how you and your DH must feel  Your twins are so lucky to have you two as parents


----------



## photogirl

Congratulations!
I don't post much, but I follow this thread faithfully and I remember how many times you've wished for a child. I'm so happy to learn that you will now have two! Good luck to you -- and please post some pictures of the nursery when you have it ready.


----------



## lilcorinthian

Oh, congratulations, PBC! Twins! I wish you and your DH so much joy and happiness (and luck, too- two babies! :0P)! I'm so happy for you both!

And what a ring!


----------



## everything posh

Congrats!!! Hope you have a healthy pregnancy and delivery!!! Twins how wonderful! Hope to see you on the pregnancy and parenting forum!yahoo:o:


----------



## everything posh

poshtots is a great site!! Have loads of fun picking things out!!!


----------



## horsetrader

Congratulations on your twin pregnancy pbc!  I have boy/girl twins who just turned three.  It will be a whirlwind time for you and the biggest blessing you can have.  I am truly thrilled for you.  

I also love poshtots and can't wait to see your nursery.  We are just completing a new home and I have had so much fun decorating the kids rooms now they are a little older.

I can't wait to see your nursery pics and wish you well for the rest of your pregnancy. 

 When I was pregnant with twins people told me endless horrible twin pregnancy stories.  I am here to tell you that it is possible to have a wonderful twin pregnancy and delivery of two healthy babies.  Just always keep that in your mind!!!  You lead a charmed life and I am sure your pregnancy will be charmed also.


----------



## MartiniGirl

Double congratulations to you and your hubby! That's wonderful news and you deserve it!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

omg PBC. I was so happy to find out you were pregnant in the H action thread. Again, you are a sweetheart and wish you two healthy and beautiful babies. 

If that was your 12-week present, I can't wait to see your push present. You are going to be a great mother.


----------



## candypants1100

pbc- i'm so happy for you!! congrats!


----------



## coleigh

Love the baby bump.....Wishing you health and happiness in this new year.  Enjoy your bundles of joy!


----------



## dreamdoll

Happy New Year pbc and congrats on your pregnancy with the twins!!


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats on your pragnancy, all the best! Be so fun picking out items and another wardrobe.


----------



## silverstonee

congratulations PBC!


----------



## anteaterquaker

PBC. congrats on your twin pregnancy. i discovered this thread by accident and had to finish reading it. by any chance, are you from Houston???? You're such an inspiration, especially for all asian. My DH and I are both viet too. we are fortunate to have a nice living, but nothing compared to yours.   i love your style, your personality, and everything about your life/


----------



## danicky

CONGRATS ON THE BIG NEWS!!! You must be soooo happy! I wish you all the best on this beautiful journey!!!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Oh, also forgot to mention. Now you can finally use the LV Diaper bag that you go a long time ago.


----------



## ashleyyy

peanutbabycakes said:


> hermes & part of my shoe collection......




Wow I am totally amazed by the gorgeous closet you have I wish I had the same one day!!!!!!!!

by theway could you ID the black-white dress in the first picture of your new closet its adorable!


----------



## Chanel<3er

congrats on your pregnancy-- i read all your posts in one sitting-- i even showed my hubbie how beautiful your boutique is-- it was really nice to read it all from the beginning -- reading your posts about not having kids to the last entires where you say you are expecting-- congrats again

many blessing to you and your growing family


----------



## cindy05

Congrats on your pregnancy!! I am so excited for you and your family.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

peanutbabycakes said:


> just wanted to share something special from my DH....he recently bought me a 13 carat pink kunzite diamond ring to celebrate our 12 weeks of pregnancy with the twins!
> 
> View attachment 654837
> View attachment 654838
> 
> 
> View attachment 654839
> View attachment 654840


 

awwww its beautiful and congrats on the babies


----------



## MadameButterfly

I check this thread frequently and it's really something to admire. Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*PBC - *Again, lots of congratulations to you, your DH and the coming twins!!!! Wow, your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## accio sacculus

Congratulations, to you and your DH, *PBC*!  TWINS!!!   You are so blessed!      Happy Chinese New Year of the Ox!


----------



## mayen120

Yay for TWINS!!!!!


----------



## mochi123

*Congratulations PBC! Can't wait to see pictures of the nursery.*


----------



## Queenie

Congratulations on having a twins, sweetie!!

We're expecting a new family member too and I know how exciting it can be. To me, it really doesn't matter if it's a boy or girl as long as the bubs are healthy. I understand how it is like being first time parent. agree with the earlier tpfer abt not listening to what horrible things other ppl is saying. It helps to read pregnancies/breastfeeding books.

Your new ring is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!! I can't wait to see how your new nursery will look like. You'll have fun decorating it!


----------



## Odette

Congrats PBC on the upcoming twins!  Have fun nesting and decorating the nursery!  I have no doubt it will be just as fabulous as the rest of your home.


----------



## fxy111

congratulations on the twins! so happy for you and dh


----------



## finzup

PBC congrats on your pregnancy!  What a joy to find out you're not only pregnant, but pregnant with twins!!
Your husbands sweet present is gorgeous, too!


----------



## pinkstar3333

Just got done reading the thread and all I can say is WOW!


----------



## I am what I am

OMG OMG!!!! This is the best thread ever. I actually trembled when I looked at your closet. I am so inspired by your sense of style and I am amazed at your fabulous collection of couture. Oh I can not wait to see your babies little room and closet. Please keep posting further updates!!!!!!!!!!!  I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmamma

OMG I am drooooling over your closet!!  Its sooo beautiful!


----------



## Greenstar

Hay,

you never know-you could have one of both a boy and a girl(it does happen with twins!)how cool would that be two for the price of one


----------



## nillacobain

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Congrats PBC on the upcoming twins! *Have fun nesting and decorating the nursery! I have no doubt it will be just as fabulous as the rest of your home*.


 
I agree!


----------



## gonghe181

Double Congratulations to you and your DH on your pregnancy!  

That is such wonderful news!

Happy Chinese New Year to You and I hope you have an uneventful pregnancy and two strong and healthy Oxes!

P.S. LOVE  that beautiful new ring!!


----------



## Vienne

Best wishes to you PBC and your DH!


----------



## candi_s

double congratulations to you PBC and mr hotcakes!
can't wait to see your magical touch on the nursery and wishing u a safe and healthy pregnancy =)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PBC what a wonderful story. 

I enjoyed reading this whole thread, drooling over your beautiful home, wedding, collection, closet, everything.

And to find out you are pregnant is just the icing on the cake, the end of a wonderful story.

I enjoyed every minute and will be coming back to often!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

congratulations on twins....now you'll be able to use your Mini Lin diaper bag


----------



## poshgal78

WOWOWOWOWOW!!!! Amazing collection-- would love to live in that closet hehe


----------



## suying

i'm late! wow twin! CONGRATS PBC!!!


----------



## itsjesslow

you have an amazing closet! congrats on the twins.


----------



## I am what I am

How is your pregnancy going? Have you started planing your twins rooms as yet? Oh my I just cant wait for your next installments. Please come back soon. P.S. I have read the whole thread. Where are your wedding pics? Did I miss somehting. I hope not!!! Look forward to your next post!!


----------



## Chix

Congratulations, PBC and hubby!


----------



## petitemn

congratulations on twins! this is my first time coming across your fantastic closet and i absolutely adore it!


----------



## ballerina

Congrats PBC!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

itsmyobsession said:


> such a cute chanel necklace!
> 
> and the ashtray is soo fancy! But you both don't smoke, right...?
> 
> 
> We keep our change in an ashtray...it's actually quite handy...if my kids want to go buy some chewing gum or something, or need change for the bus, they can just grab it there. ^^


 
hi *itsmyobssession*!!

great idea for your ashtray!    DH and i don't smoke so the reason for buying the ashtray was just for decor puposes only bc of the ox symbol.  also, we're both year of the ox and now that i'm prego with "ox" twins, i've been using it to place all my ultrasound pics in.  it sits on my nightstand so i can look at my babies' progress week by week before i go to bed each night.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you so much to everyone once again for your well wishes and visits to my thread.  i really appreciate all your kindness, especially during this very special time in my life.  DH and i have waited 6 long years to have kids and so this all still feels like a dream to us.


----------



## lovelygarments

I am so happy for you and your DH!  Twins!!!  Double the happiness and joy for the two of you!!!  I am sending good thoughts your way - may your pregnancy be a joyful and peaceful time - a time to savor the life that you and your husband have built together, and the many years that you have before you.  I am sure that you and your husband will be loving, caring parents, who will raise brilliant new citizens of the world!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my early valentine's present from DH came today!!!!!!  we got the call last friday from my SA about a "special" bag that i've been desperately wanting for awhile now but kinda put on the backburner.  ever since finding out that i'm pregnant, i've had no interest in any bags or shopping for that matter.  i've turned down several bag offers & have had no desire to even go to to the mall.  being prego is the best gift i've ever received and i didn't want to jinx it by being greedy.  




so anyways, DH really wanted me to have this special bag and i have to admit, he's been sucked into this whole "better be nice and good to your prego wife" vibe that everyone's been telling him!  LOL!!!  so he got me the bag, but requested 1 week ground shipping so that i'd have to wait till valentine's weekend to receive it!!!    fine...so i thought!  turns out, he secretly did overnight shipping on monday and i received it this morning!!!!   




*my new hermes 30cm rouge garance clemence GH birkin *





with some handbag jewelry


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Just adorable!  You always rock the gold hardware, which I love to see!  Glad to hear you're being well taken care of (as if there would be any doubt!)!!


----------



## lovelygarments

Absolutely gorgeous!!!








Your DH has the most exquisite taste!


----------



## Baggaholic

BOO-YA! That's a beautiful bag, I love mines!!!!! We are baggy sisters now!!! You know. RG is such a neutral color, your going ot be surprised of how much your going to get use of her. 

Use her in good health!


----------



## JE4Nius

wow.... what a BEAUTIFUL collection and showcase!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*You finally got a RED Birkin!!! Yay!!!*


----------



## basicandorganic

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you so much to everyone once again for your well wishes and visits to my thread.  i really appreciate all your kindness, especially during this very special time in my life.  DH and i have waited 6 long years to have kids and so this all still feels like a dream to us.



Thats so touching - i wish you guys alll the best. my parents waited 6-7 years for me too!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

La Vanguardia said:


> *You finally got a RED Birkin!!! Yay!!!*


 
oh yes i did baby!!!!!!!!!  LOL    i can now join ur red birkin club!  hehe


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Perfect color for valentines day!


----------



## Cates

beautiful new birkin!!  Enjoy it in the best of health!


----------



## tulip618

the red birkin is red hot!!!! Just perfect for PBC!!
Congrats once again~~~


----------



## Stinas

Sooooooooo prettyy!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## ethanbn819

*PBC*
I stayed up all night reading the entire 148 page of this thread, I just couldn't stop!  It was like reading a fairy tale.  Your courtship with DH, your wedding, wedding annie celebrations, memories with each of your bag, building your dream home.....  I believe this could not have happened to a better person.  You come across so genuine and loving.  Enjoy your fairy tale coming true!!  Congratulations on your babies!  You will be a great mom (and your DH a great dad).
BTW, it was a bonus to know you're Vietnamese.  I am too!  And I understand the MIL thing!!


----------



## missydarla

such a gorgeous bag indeed!   your dh is so sweet....

take care on your pregnancy





peanutbabycakes said:


> my early valentine's present from DH came today!!!!!! we got the call last friday from my SA about a "special" bag that i've been desperately wanting for awhile now but kinda put on the backburner. ever since finding out that i'm pregnant, i've had no interest in any bags or shopping for that matter. i've turned down several bag offers & have had no desire to even go to to the mall. being prego is the best gift i've ever received and i didn't want to jinx it by being greedy.
> 
> View attachment 673460
> 
> 
> so anyways, DH really wanted me to have this special bag and i have to admit, he's been sucked into this whole "better be nice and good to your prego wife" vibe that everyone's been telling him! LOL!!! so he got me the bag, but requested 1 week ground shipping so that i'd have to wait till valentine's weekend to receive it!!!  fine...so i thought! turns out, he secretly did overnight shipping on monday and i received it this morning!!!!
> 
> View attachment 673461
> 
> 
> *my new hermes 30cm rouge garance clemence GH birkin *
> 
> View attachment 673462
> View attachment 673463
> 
> 
> with some handbag jewelry
> 
> View attachment 673464


----------



## bags07

Very gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## bags07

peanutbabycakes said:


> my early valentine's present from DH came today!!!!!! we got the call last friday from my SA about a "special" bag that i've been desperately wanting for awhile now but kinda put on the backburner. ever since finding out that i'm pregnant, i've had no interest in any bags or shopping for that matter. i've turned down several bag offers & have had no desire to even go to to the mall. being prego is the best gift i've ever received and i didn't want to jinx it by being greedy.
> 
> View attachment 673460
> 
> 
> so anyways, DH really wanted me to have this special bag and i have to admit, he's been sucked into this whole "better be nice and good to your prego wife" vibe that everyone's been telling him! LOL!!! so he got me the bag, but requested 1 week ground shipping so that i'd have to wait till valentine's weekend to receive it!!!  fine...so i thought! turns out, he secretly did overnight shipping on monday and i received it this morning!!!!
> 
> View attachment 673461
> 
> 
> *my new hermes 30cm rouge garance clemence GH birkin *
> 
> View attachment 673462
> View attachment 673463
> 
> 
> with some handbag jewelry
> 
> View attachment 673464


 I meant early that I love this as much as I love everything you had. You're such a lucky woman. And yes, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you so much to everyone once again for your well wishes and visits to my thread.  i really appreciate all your kindness, especially during this very special time in my life.  DH and i have waited 6 long years to have kids and so this all still feels like a dream to us.


I know I've said it already but it should be said again.  I can think of no one who deserves this more PBC!!  Reading all your posts in here, it was very evident how much you longed for a baby and now 2!!  You and your sweet DH deserve the best!


----------



## londondolly

PBC, that's a gorgeous new birkin you've got on your hands! How apt to receive a red one just in time for Valentines' Day!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ladyhermes

PBC, this is a fabulus thread. Love your closet, the new bag is stunning!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Your new bag is beautiful PBC and I'm glad you hear that you're doing well in your pregnancy - say healthy.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Wow, what an amazing bag! You must be the luckiest girl in the world!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Yay on your gorgeous red Birkin!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## lisawhit

Love it PBC!  Your dh is a sweetheart!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ethanbn819 said:


> *PBC*
> I stayed up all night reading the entire 148 page of this thread, I just couldn't stop! It was like reading a fairy tale. Your courtship with DH, your wedding, wedding annie celebrations, memories with each of your bag, building your dream home..... I believe this could not have happened to a better person. You come across so genuine and loving. Enjoy your fairy tale coming true!! Congratulations on your babies! You will be a great mom (and your DH a great dad).
> BTW, it was a bonus to know you're Vietnamese. I am too! And I understand the MIL thing!!


 
you're so sweet, thank you!


----------



## mizz852

omgsh your collection of H is TDF! and that chair's just too cute!


----------



## galex101404

PBC.. you have such an amazing collection.. thanks so much for sharing it =)

I'm so happy you finally got our red birkin and just in time for Valentines day!

Congrats on your twins.. i know you will be an amazing mom and your DH will be a great dad!! 

I am also loving the new ring he got you.. it is stunning!!

The picture with your bags on the staircase, what color is the kelly in the second to last row at the top? Thanks =)


----------



## Liya

You have the life of a celebrity... wow.. Congratulations on your pregnancy. Wishing you well.


----------



## Cates

love the "time out" chair, too cute!  And once again, I think if I died tomorrow and went to heaven...heaven would be your kitchen!  I adore the french country style with the chicken wire on the cabinets .


----------



## bonchicgenre

I have been following this thread for quite some time! Congrats on the twins! My mom waited 10years for kids and she had my brother and then she has me and my sister, twins! It's amazing to be a twin, and my Mom says it has been amazing raising twins. Best of luck and congratulations!


----------



## CHmyloves

I absolutely love your bag collection, your closet and your kitchen. You give me something to aspire to.

Best of luck to you with your twins! I'm so excited for you! My sister is having a baby soon, so I'm full of baby love!


----------



## petitemn

oh my goodness pbc, your kitchen is so exquisitely decorated! i am squealing inside with parisian delight! it reminds me of a very posh cafe in paris with the topiary and the wooden barstools. :]

i have been ill lately so i have been confined to bed rest, and nothing pleases me more than perusing this thread and all its pictures. that time out chair is absolutely precious, in the next ten or fifteen years when i decide to have children, i will try to handpaint one of my own. my ulcer feels like its going away with every bit of eye candy i come across! please keep posting more, as this is definitely more appealing than medication!


----------



## LV Slut

peanutbabycakes said:


> fast forward a few months later....to july 2007.  DH and i were on a trip with our friends to another friend's wedding in lexington, KY.  late one night as the guys were all sitting around drinking and playing cards in the hotel, i pulled out my laptop and started surfing ebay.  hmmm....what do i need?  LOL!!  i typed in hermes kelly and guess what popped up!!??  a bunch of kellys, of course!  but one stood out from the rest.  i had always wanted a red hermes bag...preferrably a birkin with gold hardware, but tonight a vintage rouge VIF courcheval gold hardware kelly caught my eye.  OH MY!!!  at that same moment, DH's friends were making fun of him for being "p-whipped" by me for spending so much money buying me (in their words) "an overpriced polkadotted pepto bismal colored bag".....they were referring to my fuschia ostrich birkin that i had with me!  of course, DH wasn't going to allow them to bash him like that, so he just said "whatever dudes, don't be jealous bc you're not married yet!"    so then i said, "yea honey, you show them how it's done!  i'm about to hit BUY IT NOW on a bag and you're not even going to flinch!"  LOL!!!
> 
> so then i hit BUY IT NOW and a few days later, this bag arrived.....




My first time invading someone closest and I have to say.. Simply breath taking. You are a crack (funny person in Aussie slang) I love your down to earth humor and this story so far takes the cake... and its only early days.. so many more pages to go!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

candy2100 said:


> Did you stand on the table for this shot???  What a fun photo shoot!!


 
LOL i was on my couch


----------



## peanutbabycakes

galex101404 said:


> The picture with your bags on the staircase, what color is the kelly in the second to last row at the top? Thanks =)


 
that is a rouge vif kelly


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PBC i hope you has a spotter when you were taking the pictures on the couch. With my luck ... taking pictures ... pregnent with twins .. standing on couch cushions.. staring at hermes would not merit a good result 

love the updates!!


----------



## dreamdoll

peanutbabycakes said:


> my early valentine's present from DH came today!!!!!! we got the call last friday from my SA about a "special" bag that i've been desperately wanting for awhile now but kinda put on the backburner. ever since finding out that i'm pregnant, i've had no interest in any bags or shopping for that matter. i've turned down several bag offers & have had no desire to even go to to the mall. being prego is the best gift i've ever received and i didn't want to jinx it by being greedy.
> 
> View attachment 673460
> 
> 
> so anyways, DH really wanted me to have this special bag and i have to admit, he's been sucked into this whole "better be nice and good to your prego wife" vibe that everyone's been telling him! LOL!!! so he got me the bag, but requested 1 week ground shipping so that i'd have to wait till valentine's weekend to receive it!!!  fine...so i thought! turns out, he secretly did overnight shipping on monday and i received it this morning!!!!
> 
> View attachment 673461
> 
> 
> *my new hermes 30cm rouge garance clemence GH birkin *
> 
> View attachment 673462
> View attachment 673463
> 
> 
> with some handbag jewelry
> 
> View attachment 673464


 

Oh wow thanks for sharing your reveal!!!  she's a beauty!! And I love your family shot in your lovely kitchen!!!   What an amazing collection 

And the 'time out' chair is too cute!!!


----------



## Sternchen

What an amazing closet!! 

I have to ask...does DH get to share this closet with you or is this just YOURS?


----------



## LV Slut

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!!!  you're all too kind!
> 
> *HAPPY SWEET VALENTINE'S TO EVERYONE!!*



OMG! Iam so late on this thread. its Valentine Day 2009 right now! and I'm only up to page 41. I'm trying to do 10-15 pages of your thread every night before I go to bed...Hoping to be dreaming of your french house and your french purses, instead I wake up to a french guy that ZzzZz way too loud!
*
HAPPY VALENTINE*


----------



## Martina_Italy

peanutbabycakes said:


> View attachment 675907




Stunning, amazing collection PBC!!  this pic and the chair!!!


----------



## coachâ¥

Your house and closet are lovely! I want to be an interior desginer when I get older. Congratulations on being preggers!


----------



## sylvia191919

*PBC*: I've read 150 pages in one sitting! I'm in awe!
Congratulations on the twins... that is just wonderful news.
Wishing you health, happiness and lots more bling!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## HelloKitty08

PBC,  oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!!  Stunning new pics of your Hermes collection, thanks so much for posting and many congratulations on the baby news, after 6 long years, not ONE but TWO babies on the way, you are blessed!  I'm also loving the pics of your kitchen, pls. pls. post more pics of your house, I know there were some areas of your house that were not finished when you started this thread, I would love to see updated pics!!  BTW, your kitchen looks immaculate, do you have a housekeeper or do you/your MIL take care of the cleaning?  Everything on your thread is just droolworthy!!  Thanks again for being so generous in sharing these lovely pics with us! Can't wait to see your nursery!!


----------



## sharleenvincent

i'm not sure if i can send you a PM, ehe. 

congratulations on your pregnancy! no bag or jewel can equal to that. 

i finished your thread in 1 seating, LOL! lovely everything.  

i have some pregnancy question, did you take vitamins, cut down on anything to help conceive? we've been trying to conceive for a while now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

PBC - that chair is just too cute!  You have a very good friend, indeed.

P.S. - Congrats on the gorgy red birky!  It just puts your collection over the top!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> thought i'd share something cute that my good friend found for me the other day:
> 
> View attachment 675915
> View attachment 675916
> 
> 
> hmmm...let's hope i have at least 1 girl or else both my twin boys will be stuck with this girly chair during timeouts!  LOL



ORRRR you could use for your MIL!!!   I kid, I kid!


----------



## LushBoutique

I just saw your new hermes...its sooooo nice.  your kitchen is gorgeous too! 
especially with all the hermes on the counter


----------



## LushBoutique

aww the time out chair is adorable, i'm sure your twins aren't going to have to use them though.  they are going to be angels


----------



## blueberryeve

hi! how much are those belts? love it...


----------



## lilcorinthian

Loving the new bag! And that chair is adorable!


----------



## Jeneen

I am so j e a l o u s of your closet and collections! Wow! It is truly a Carrie Bradshaw closet (well, in the movie version at least!)


----------



## Jeneen

Good luck with your healthy little oxes!


----------



## tulip618

I love the new H family pics!! Great job PBC!!! They are like eye candies!!!!


----------



## Rashmi

Hello PBC, 

I'm just curious on how your DH get into HERMES? I mean for the love of god, even if we had loads of money, MY DH would not have an iota of idea about hermes bags and even if he knew i love them he wouldn't buy them for me. So, i'm just curious as to how you influenced him into showering you with such beautiful and expensie bags? did you have to lecture him what hermes is, and the whole nine yards...inititally? I'm just curious. thank you.


----------



## Rashmi

expensie=expensive


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hermes_lemming said:


> PBC - that chair is just too cute! You have a very good friend, indeed.
> 
> P.S. - Congrats on the gorgy red birky! It just puts your collection over the top!


 
hehe, yes indeed.  a good friend in the name of our fellow PFer *pazt*!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

lindsaytalk said:


> I have been following this thread for quite some time! Congrats on the twins! My mom waited 10years for kids and she had my brother and then she has me and my sister, twins! It's amazing to be a twin, and my Mom says it has been amazing raising twins. Best of luck and congratulations!


 
that is so sweet!  i'm so excited and looking forward to the holidays this year!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

petitemn said:


> oh my goodness pbc, your kitchen is so exquisitely decorated! i am squealing inside with parisian delight! it reminds me of a very posh cafe in paris with the topiary and the wooden barstools. :]
> 
> i have been ill lately so i have been confined to bed rest, and nothing pleases me more than perusing this thread and all its pictures. that time out chair is absolutely precious, in the next ten or fifteen years when i decide to have children, i will try to handpaint one of my own. my ulcer feels like its going away with every bit of eye candy i come across! please keep posting more, as this is definitely more appealing than medication!


 
i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> PBC i hope you has a spotter when you were taking the pictures on the couch. With my luck ... taking pictures ... pregnent with twins .. standing on couch cushions.. staring at hermes would not merit a good result
> 
> love the updates!!


 
i was ok.  my couch is pretty big and deep.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Sternchen said:


> What an amazing closet!!
> 
> I have to ask...does DH get to share this closet with you or is this just YOURS?


 
thanks.  yes, DH does share the closet with me.  he has his own side.  i manage all of our clothes, so it's easier to have one closet for the both of us vs. 2 separate closets.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

HelloKitty08 said:


> PBC,  oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!! Stunning new pics of your Hermes collection, thanks so much for posting and many congratulations on the baby news, after 6 long years, not ONE but TWO babies on the way, you are blessed! I'm also loving the pics of your kitchen, pls. pls. post more pics of your house, I know there were some areas of your house that were not finished when you started this thread, I would love to see updated pics!! BTW, your kitchen looks immaculate, do you have a housekeeper or do you/your MIL take care of the cleaning? Everything on your thread is just droolworthy!! Thanks again for being so generous in sharing these lovely pics with us! Can't wait to see your nursery!!


 
my DH is our wknd "maid".  he loves it....cleaning is therapeutic to him he says!  i have no problems with that!!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Simone-xoxo said:


> I know I've said it already but it should be said again. I can think of no one who deserves this more PBC!! Reading all your posts in here, it was very evident how much you longed for a baby and now 2!! You and your sweet DH deserve the best!


 
thank you *simone*!  you've always been so supportive & kind!  i really appreciate it!


----------



## valeri

I haven't made a comment on your thread for a while.... Congrats on your babies!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LV Slut said:


> OMG! Iam so late on this thread. its Valentine Day 2009 right now! and I'm only up to page 41. I'm trying to do 10-15 pages of your thread every night before I go to bed...Hoping to be dreaming of your french house and your french purses, instead I wake up to a french guy that ZzzZz way too loud!
> 
> *HAPPY VALENTINE*


 
LOL!  french guys are sexy!!


----------



## guccisima

The new pictures are so stunning!
I´ve always loved your thread an i´m so happy for you. 
Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## cestbonvoyage

awww....I always adore your lovely home design as much as your H family!  That lil chair is cute too! Congrats on your pregnancy PBC!!


----------



## Stinas

I love love love the "time out" chair!!  Its sooo cute!!


----------



## AlexandriaReene

Great posts! 
Your closet & Bags are great. 

I was wondering i too am from the midwest. where are great places you can suggest to find good stuff thats ...designer (i've tried ebay and craigs list) but dont seem to find alot.  im from iowa but go to school in wisconsin and we dont have Neimans (nor would i prob ever have money for neimans) but people in wisconsin are obssesed with coach, i personally cant stand coach. I am the only one of my friends that owns a marc jacobs bag , dior bag, and a chanel bag, and (a new vintage gucci on its way to me), Chanel is my favorite; but you have suggestions? Also. i've noticed i am twenty one ...and still waiting for prince charming ive waited through 4 years of school and i havent met him.... any advice on that?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AlexandriaReene said:


> Great posts!
> Your closet & Bags are great.
> 
> I was wondering i too am from the midwest. where are great places you can suggest to find good stuff thats ...designer (i've tried ebay and craigs list) but dont seem to find alot. im from iowa but go to school in wisconsin and we dont have Neimans (nor would i prob ever have money for neimans) but people in wisconsin are obssesed with coach, i personally cant stand coach. I am the only one of my friends that owns a marc jacobs bag , dior bag, and a chanel bag, and (a new vintage gucci on its way to me), Chanel is my favorite; but you have suggestions? Also. i've noticed i am twenty one ...and still waiting for prince charming ive waited through 4 years of school and i havent met him.... any advice on that?


 
You want designer stores in Wisconsin? Sorry but there really arn't a lot. There are a couple in Madison and a few in Milwaukee that sell designer jeans and the like but your best bet to go to Neimans, Saks, etc. is to pop down to Chicago.

I live in Madison and I do all of my high end shopping online or through phone orders. It's pretty much your only possibility.

Sorry PBC to butt in but I figured since I live in WI.


----------



## roza1011

Congrats PBC, I'm a huge FAN of your thread, your bags,yr house and most of all the heartwarming stories you share. Something as beautiful as having a baby/babies couldn't have happened to a more deserving person.

A/w what prompted me to finally post is when I came across that cute time-out chair picture. It reminds me of my DD and HER own time-out chair. She was about 5 when we decided to move to a new home. When the movers came, DD thought that they were taking the furniture for good & being her precocious self directed one of them to her time-out chair and said "THAT one, u can take THAT one". She must have hated it alot...he3. She's 13 now n we still have that chair and we laughed together everytime we reminisced. Good luck on this exciting,trying but definitely rewarding journey...


----------



## LRC

You have such a fantastic collection.....I'm soooooo envious!!!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

My dream


----------



## Magdeline

holy crap! i'm only on page 12 but your closet/home/purses/jewelry are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! woah!


----------



## stcouture

OMG..PBC you have such a lovely collection. I am IN LOVE with your closet and story. I am going to have such a ball going through all the pages-especially at work. You have changed my mind- forget a ring, just a really really big closet like carrie says from sex and the city!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

love the new bag PBC!! very lovely! and i love your kitchen!! to die for! it must be so much fun cooking and baking in there!!


----------



## HelloKitty08

peanutbabycakes said:


> my DH is our wknd "maid". he loves it....cleaning is therapeutic to him he says! i have no problems with that!! LOL


Oh how I wish my DH were the same!  You are one lucky woman PBC and deservedly so!!


----------



## evilvietgirl

I just skimmed through the thread and WOOOOOOWWWWW. 

You know how some people take pictures of themselves rolling in cash? You should take a pic of yourself rolling in handbags!


----------



## hapijuliet18

PBC, i gotta say that this is the only thread i keep up with here in TPF   it's so fun and i love how you have a story for everything.  you seem like a very sweet person, which makes it a very enjoyable read.

best of luck to your family...and the twins!  how fun is that!


----------



## Jammi

Stunning collection! You've just offically become my idol!


----------



## allbrandspls

:coolpics:
NO words can describe this........you rock peanutbabycakes 


peanutbabycakes said:


> MIL was out of the house today, so all of my hermes bags came out of hiding and wanted to play! LOL  thought i'd seize the opportunity to take updated pics of my H collection:
> 
> my birkins
> 
> View attachment 675903
> 
> 
> the whole gang
> 
> View attachment 675904
> View attachment 675905
> View attachment 675906
> 
> 
> and of course, posing on the staircase for better viewing pleasure
> 
> View attachment 675907


----------



## coco_no.5

peanutbabycakes said:


> just wanted to share something special from my DH....he recently bought me a 13 carat pink kunzite diamond ring to celebrate our 12 weeks of pregnancy with the twins!
> 
> View attachment 654837
> View attachment 654838
> 
> 
> View attachment 654839
> View attachment 654840



pbc, what color of nail polish are you wearing here? i love it!


----------



## Tanzanite

PBC I just wanted to say what an amazing inspiration you are! You have such beautiful taste and sophistication. I only wish i had a friend like you to share my love of purses and design!

Congratulations on the twins to be.


----------



## Greenstar

I love the green dress and pink kunzite ring combo.This ring is so pretty and eye catching it will go with any colour of outfit!

Your husband has good taste


----------



## popcorn_blossom

i'm new here, and it was worth registering just to see your amazing collection!


----------



## blingaholic

congratulations, PBC!


----------



## pursemaniak

peanutbabycakes said:


> just wanted to share something special from my DH....he recently bought me a 13 carat pink kunzite diamond ring to celebrate our 12 weeks of pregnancy with the twins!
> 
> View attachment 654837
> View attachment 654838
> 
> 
> View attachment 654839
> View attachment 654840



OMG you look BEAUTIFUL with your baby bumP!


----------



## atit00

PBC this thread is fanstastic!!! Your purses, shoes e others are amazing!!! Congrats for the babies!!


----------



## Jbspice28

I've made it to the end!!  What a great ride 

Congrats on your baby x2!!!  May they have the amazing fashion sense of their mommy! 

P.S.  I think my favorite part of this thread (besides your closet of course) is your DH laying out samples of eye makeup remover for you!!!


----------



## itzSUSIE

omg....


----------



## mirason

OMG, congrats on your twins to come and your collection is TDF...I asolutely love coming back at your thread...Everyting is so beautiful...and that rock on your finger...OMG!!! You are definitely a blessed woman...


----------



## goldbundles

pbc, your closet is truly the world's most AWESOME!!!  it is super inspiring!  w/ a hubby like yours, and all that H.... you are sooooo blessed.


----------



## AboutMine

WOW...I really need to step my bag game up lol...your collection is INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## pltprincess

wow ... you so many have awesome pieces!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i apologize if i have not answered everyone's questions on here or PMs yet....my time on PF has been limited cause i've been experiencing migraines lately with my pregnancy and staring at the laptop monitor for more than 5 minutes does not help!!   

but i do appreciate all your kind words, well wishes, and visits to my thread!  

just for some fun, here are a couple pics of my growing belly bump with my hermes!  LOL    i really do love being prego!  

12 weeks:




16 weeks:


----------



## La Vanguardia

Your bump is growing FAST!!!


----------



## spoiled_brat

PBC, you are so cute!!!


----------



## evalue

Wow you look really beautiful pregnant...hopefully you take that as a compliment. Your dresses are great on you. And your collection is stunningly fabulous with taste.


----------



## BagEssence

PBC, you still look so stylish pregnant!  You're so lucky to have a very understanding and loving DH.  
Congratulation on your pregnancy and hope things flow smoothly.
Your closet is TDF.


----------



## Cates

You look stunning pregnant!!  As always, an icon of style PBC!  I'm sorry to hear your suffering from migraines, I have issues with those as well--I hope you get through that.


----------



## louladg

First off I want so say what an amazing closet. Your collection is amazing. 
It is nice to find a place to share with people who have the same passion for bags..many people thing I am nuts for spending so much on bags..but know I am happy to find  a place like this where we can share our passion.


----------



## betty_boop

wow.. i love ur H collection, ur closet & the kitchen deco.. congrats on ur twins..


----------



## Dawn

LOOK AT YOU! 
congrats on the twins pbc!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

You are just too adorable.  I can only wish to look half as good if I'm ever preggers.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Awww PBC you look absolutely beautiful pregnant!!  It definitely suits you!!


peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i apologize if i have not answered everyone's questions on here or PMs yet....my time on PF has been limited cause i've been experiencing migraines lately with my pregnancy and staring at the laptop monitor for more than 5 minutes does not help!!
> 
> but i do appreciate all your kind words, well wishes, and visits to my thread!
> 
> just for some fun, here are a couple pics of my growing belly bump with my hermes!  LOL    i really do love being prego!
> 
> 12 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 693682
> 
> 
> 16 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 693683


----------



## finzup

PBC being pregnant suits you -- you look simply amazing!!


----------



## babyskyblue

PBC, you're glowing with your pregnancy!!!!
Love the Rouge Garance on you the most!  So beautiful!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

aww you look amazing!!!


----------



## minismurf04

you're so cute with a tummy!! hehe...and your style is still the most amazing as ever!  pls do post more pics later!


----------



## Dolly6637

Congrats on your 2 little ones! Im a fan of your collection!


----------



## marcjacob_girl

Wow can I have your closet please, lol love your collection


----------



## deelaa

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i apologize if i have not answered everyone's questions on here or PMs yet....my time on PF has been limited cause i've been experiencing migraines lately with my pregnancy and staring at the laptop monitor for more than 5 minutes does not help!!
> 
> but i do appreciate all your kind words, well wishes, and visits to my thread!
> 
> just for some fun, here are a couple pics of my growing belly bump with my hermes! LOL  i really do love being prego!
> 
> 12 weeks:
> View attachment 693682
> 
> 
> 16 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 693683


 

Very nice!!!..........congrats!


----------



## dreamdoll

*PBC* - You look amazing pregnant!! Cute bump!!


----------



## pwecious_323

Congrats! Where did you get the white dress with big flower in black..it is so cute! you look absolutely adorable 

btw, i know this is a bit early to ask, but u have any good suggestion or idea on diaper bag? I'm on my 27th week and I still don't have any idea as to what diaper bag to use and since you have good sense of style, maybe u have some recommendations? thx


----------



## Martina_Italy

PBC, you look *AMAZING *pregnant!!!! You're a stylish mummy!!!!


----------



## newbee81

I finally finished this threat. Congratulations and best of wishes to you and your babies! Have you started thinking about their names yet?


----------



## Shopaholic_inSD

how truly blessed you are!  Wowza!  Stunning collection & home!  I'm so jelly!


----------



## elativ

hi pbc...
i am 21 ..and have started my collection already i have stunning manolos in my collection including carries wedding shoes! so many givencys chloes and much more and many bags! I am a huge hermes fan and made my first purchase last year! hoping to keep building it up to one day i have a collection like yours! my bf and i are currently in the process of purchasing our 1st home, and i can ensure you that the there will be a room in the house to be set up as yours is! he already promised me...so i am supper excited looking at yours !!! hopefully mine can come to light as yours did...congrats on babies! it will complete your perfect life!! lucky ducky you are


----------



## Stinas

You look sooo cute!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

O PBC, you are quite the cutie pregnant


----------



## Jeneen

I also think you look amazingly gorgeous pregnant! Congrats again! I hope you recover from those migraines. They are terrible ush:.


----------



## lvobsessedashle

wow my gosh!! PBC  are u a celebrity because normal ppl cannot have this much beautiful stuff!! dont mean to be nosey but what do you guys to for work holy SNAP im racking my brain out you must be an undercover celebrity...thats it....you are lol.....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

lvobsessedashle said:


> wow my gosh!! PBC are u a celebrity because normal ppl cannot have this much beautiful stuff!! dont mean to be nosey but what do you guys to for work holy SNAP im racking my brain out you must be an undercover celebrity...thats it....you are lol.....


 
LOL you're so funny.  i'm definitely not a celebrity!  haha


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Jeneen said:


> I also think you look amazingly gorgeous pregnant! Congrats again! I hope you recover from those migraines. They are terrible ush:.


 
thank you.  i used to get them 3-4 times/week.  this week, i've only experienced it once.  whew!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

pwecious_323 said:


> Congrats! Where did you get the white dress with big flower in black..it is so cute! you look absolutely adorable
> 
> btw, i know this is a bit early to ask, but u have any good suggestion or idea on diaper bag? I'm on my 27th week and I still don't have any idea as to what diaper bag to use and since you have good sense of style, maybe u have some recommendations? thx


 
hi there!

that dress is a $12 clearance find from marshalls!  LOL   

as for diaper bags, i bought the LV monogram one 2 years ago so i'll prob start off using it.  hopefully it'll work out for twins!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

newbee81 said:


> I finally finished this threat. Congratulations and best of wishes to you and your babies! Have you started thinking about their names yet?


 
i haven't decided on any names yet, but DH has come up with some outrageously crazy ones based on his love of certain "addictions" if we have girls...

1.  bellagio (his fave hotel in vegas) 

2.  nutella (his fave thing he ate when we were in paris)

he said bella and ella would be the short versions.........


----------



## peanutbabycakes

coco_no.5 said:


> pbc, what color of nail polish are you wearing here? i love it!


 
it's by essi, don't remember the color name but i do know i had to have 3 coats of it in order to achieve this look!  i'll let you know if i remember....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

AlexandriaReene said:


> Great posts!
> Your closet & Bags are great.
> 
> I was wondering i too am from the midwest. where are great places you can suggest to find good stuff thats ...designer (i've tried ebay and craigs list) but dont seem to find alot. im from iowa but go to school in wisconsin and we dont have Neimans (nor would i prob ever have money for neimans) but people in wisconsin are obssesed with coach, i personally cant stand coach. I am the only one of my friends that owns a marc jacobs bag , dior bag, and a chanel bag, and (a new vintage gucci on its way to me), Chanel is my favorite; but you have suggestions? Also. i've noticed i am twenty one ...and still waiting for prince charming ive waited through 4 years of school and i havent met him.... any advice on that?


 
aaaw, i remember there used to be this awesome place called value city in the midwest a long time ago.  i think they've closed down since then, but i remember getting some crazy fendi, gucci, armani, versace, etc deals at 90% off!!!  it was really unheard of!  they used to have this huge section of bcbg for 90-95% off!  i bought dresses for like $2!!!!!  LOL  those were the days....  fast forward a decade or more to now, perhaps online shopping is your best bet?  neiman marcus "last call" sales usually have some great deals online!  

as for prince charming, i did not find mine till i was 24.  we dated long distance (2 diff states!) for 5 years before we married.  it was not easy but being patient helped nurture & cherish what what we have today.  

i wish you all the best....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

roza1011 said:


> Congrats PBC, I'm a huge FAN of your thread, your bags,yr house and most of all the heartwarming stories you share. Something as beautiful as having a baby/babies couldn't have happened to a more deserving person.
> 
> A/w what prompted me to finally post is when I came across that cute time-out chair picture. It reminds me of my DD and HER own time-out chair. She was about 5 when we decided to move to a new home. When the movers came, DD thought that they were taking the furniture for good & being her precocious self directed one of them to her time-out chair and said "THAT one, u can take THAT one". She must have hated it alot...he3. She's 13 now n we still have that chair and we laughed together everytime we reminisced. Good luck on this exciting,trying but definitely rewarding journey...


 
that is such a cute story.  thank you for sharing that!  having kids is definitely the best thing that has ever happened to me!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Rashmi said:


> Hello PBC,
> 
> I'm just curious on how your DH get into HERMES? I mean for the love of god, even if we had loads of money, MY DH would not have an iota of idea about hermes bags and even if he knew i love them he wouldn't buy them for me. So, i'm just curious as to how you influenced him into showering you with such beautiful and expensie bags? did you have to lecture him what hermes is, and the whole nine yards...inititally? I'm just curious. thank you.


 
haha it took 5 years for him to finally agree on a birkin for me.  i didn't have to do much after that.  he liked the quality and understatement of the brand and started learning more and more about hermes with each bag that i got.  i must say though....he can be a sucker and easy to "trick" sometimes!    LOL


----------



## pwecious_323

OMG! $12 wow..good find! You have good taste! I can hardly find anything from Marshalls!

Thx for sharing..and good luck with your twins! I'm also pregnant and having a boy!! Take care, mommy!



peanutbabycakes said:


> hi there!
> 
> that dress is a $12 clearance find from marshalls! LOL
> 
> as for diaper bags, i bought the LV monogram one 2 years ago so i'll prob start off using it. hopefully it'll work out for twins!


----------



## Anton

peanutbabycakes said:


> i haven't decided on any names yet, but DH has come up with some outrageously crazy ones based on his love of certain "addictions" if we have girls...
> 
> 1. bellagio (his fave hotel in vegas)
> 
> 2. nutella (his fave thing he ate when we were in paris)
> 
> he said bella and ella would be the short versions.........


 
Bella & Ella - beautiful names for 2 little princesses!!
I love checking your thread!
hope all is going well for you and the family


----------



## Plava

I ve been reading TPF for a while but I just registered today in order to be able to see your "little" collection......what can I say?
TDF, OMG, WWOOOOOWWWWW,Id kill for ur bags, please adopt me!!....

....it has already been said before!  so all I can say is thanks so much for sharing!, cause in my particular case it has really cheered me up to watch such pretty & beautiful things in an otherwise not so great day.
.......and to find out that you are actually a very down to earth woman who can also get a kick out of finding a 10&#8364; deal & who adores her dogs its just soooo lovely.


And now to bussines, I´ve seen you havent revealed it yet but pppllleeaasse! where can I find a thoughtfull, sweet,keen on cleaning guy who loves to pamper his wife on diamonds and Hermes goodies like yours??? (althought the make-up remover story is what really touched my fiber..)

Obviously no need to tell how lucky you are!

Salutes (& maybe a bit of jealousy..LOL) from Spain!


----------



## sarahrarah

:OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

If I die and go to heaven, I will wind up in your boutique, where I can open all the doors and play with all the lovelies. If I die and go to hell, I'll wind up in your boutique and all the doors will be locked


----------



## LV Slut

peanutbabycakes said:


> i haven't decided on any names yet, but DH has come up with some outrageously crazy ones based on his love of certain "addictions" if we have girls...
> 
> 1.  bellagio (his fave hotel in vegas)
> 
> 2.  nutella (his fave thing he ate when we were in paris)
> 
> he said bella and ella would be the short versions.........



Hahha that is so cute.. My friend name their kids after his love for cars. Seriously... Bently and Romeo. At first we thought he was kidding but soon realised he wasn't when the Birth Certificate came in. Haha..

BTW you look so cute preggers. Keep us posted on your pregnacy... and new buys... I'm a fan of your thread. You seem so down to earth... make you such a beautiful person!


----------



## Bumbim

hello, PBC ^^

just to let u know that i've finshed reading ur 157 threads within 2 days!!!!  can't wait to read and see ur new stuffs that's why  i spent only 2 days o...   u r so adorable!!!  i'm really in love with all of ur H bags..... btw,,,, i do hope that my DH will be just lke urs,, buying those georgeous H for me!!  plz take good care of urself....

i'm so jealous of u...heeeeheee ....


----------



## peanutbabycakes

here i am at 17 weeks prego with my white birkin!!  trying to look sexy for my lunch date with DH!  i'm about to bust out of my dress though, so i don't think i'll be wearing this dress anymore!  LOL


----------



## sarahrarah

PBC-- oh well, busting out of your dress is just an excuse to go shopping for more clothes, right?


----------



## suying

PBC, you are sure one trendy mummy-to-be! you look great  hope your migraine is better now.


----------



## Reilo

I LOVE your home PBC!  I spent 2 hours reading through all 157 pages of your showcase thread! lol  May I politely ask what your husband does for a living Peanut Baby Cakes?  It's just that hearing about all your trips to Vegas makes me picture your DH to be a celebrity millionaire poker man. lol

:o)  <--- nosey

p.s. will we be lucky to see future pictures of your luxurious nursery?!?


----------



## candy2100

Pretty!!!  I  those shoes!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ooo you still look beyond lovely pbc!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

peanutbabycakes said:


> here i am at 17 weeks prego with my white birkin!!  trying to look sexy for my lunch date with DH!  i'm about to bust out of my dress though, so i don't think i'll be wearing this dress anymore!  LOL
> 
> View attachment 702454
> View attachment 702455



OMG!!!  How CUTE you look!!!!  Your husband must be SO filled with joy and pride every time he sees you with your babies!!! Awwwwwww


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Reilo said:


> I LOVE your home PBC! I spent 2 hours reading through all 157 pages of your showcase thread! lol May I politely ask what your husband does for a living Peanut Baby Cakes? It's just that hearing about all your trips to Vegas makes me picture your DH to be a celebrity millionaire poker man. lol
> 
> :o) <--- nosey
> 
> p.s. will we be lucky to see future pictures of your luxurious nursery?!?


 
LOL no....DH is not a celebrity poker player!  he wishes he could be a professional gambler, but alas....the IT field is what supports us for now!  

btw:  no poker for him!  he's a blackjack and baccarat player!


----------



## Cates

peanutbabycakes said:


> here i am at 17 weeks prego with my white birkin!!  trying to look sexy for my lunch date with DH!  i'm about to bust out of my dress though, so i don't think i'll be wearing this dress anymore!  LOL
> 
> View attachment 702454
> View attachment 702455




you look beautiful!


----------



## Syma

Wow! What an amazing collection of H bags, it feels like I've died and gone to H heaven! Your house is amazing and DH is such a sweetheart for sharing your love of Hermes. Many Many congrats on having twins, looking forward to seeing your adorable babies this summer. Wishing you a lovely and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## CVCD

peanutbabycakes said:


> here i am at 17 weeks prego with my white birkin!! trying to look sexy for my lunch date with DH! i'm about to bust out of my dress though, so i don't think i'll be wearing this dress anymore! LOL
> 
> View attachment 702454
> View attachment 702455


 
You looked great...I don't think I even looked that good when I was pregnant....and to think you are carrying twins!!! Wow...one hot mama!!!...P.S. love the white birkin !


----------



## Mree43

PBC- You are one HOT pregnant woman. I'm so very happy for you. If you need any "twin" advice, let me know. I LOVE having a twin sister. Hope you are well.


----------



## .pursefiend.

aww you look pretty!


----------



## catabie

you look cute as a doll.  Our due date is probably around the same time since I am around 17 week too 

I hope you have a smooth pregnancy and keep posting beautiful pictures of yourself and the twins!


----------



## Jbspice28

In reading your thread, you make me want to go to Vegas!!!!


----------



## sunkissed10

you look so cute pregnant,good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## edsbgrl

PBC you look so cute as always.   Pregnancy is treating you very well I see.


----------



## candypants1100

pbc- you're looking amazing! so happy for you!


----------



## Marie2008

Wow PBC, my last visit on the forum was in October...What a surprise to see that you are pregnant with twins! I wish you all the happiness of the world...Children are really the best thing everEnjoy!


----------



## xegbl

Congrats on ur twins!!


----------



## ChiqueChic

congrats!! i hope i have a closet like yours someday!!!


----------



## MsAmie

Congrats on the twins PCB! I am also an Ox, go Oxes!


----------



## Greenstar

:back2topic:Any new goodies to see


----------



## bellezza2620

is your dh getting you a "push present" i think you should get two since you have to work twice as hard ! lol


----------



## ClassyVintage

So cool I want one when I get older that looks like yours. Right now I couldn't begin to fill it up with stuff. I'd have way to much room. But I do plan on having more designer purses in the future. Who knows maybe someday there will actually be a huge closet for my things and I will have a Hermes in it for my showcase piece.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks guys!!  i love being pregnant!  lovin' every unique minute of it!!  

*catabie:*  i'm now in my 19th week!

*greenstar:*  my camera recently broke so i can't post anything new just yet

*bellezza:*  LOL DH already knows he has to come up with 2 push presents.  in fact, he's already working on "end of 2nd trimester" present and my bday present next month!  hehe  

*classyvintage:*  i had the same dream not too long ago!


----------



## ohgirlll

Congrats on "baby B" and "baby A" 
Like everyone else, I love your collection and the pics from your home. From the chicken wire to the bling handles!

Oooh end of 2nd trimester present, YAY!... PLUS birthday present DOUBLE WHAMMY! I hope all is well!


----------



## basicandorganic

PBC, you'll buy these hermes horses for the twins, right? They're so cute!

http://usa.hermes.com/webapp/wcs/st...rentCategoryId=10811&productId=24355&nbItem=0


----------



## bellezza2620

peanutbabycakes said:


> *bellezza:*  LOL DH already knows he has to come up with 2 push presents.  in fact, he's already working on "end of 2nd trimester" present and my bday present next month!  hehe



haha sweet! he is so generous, but the best gift of all, two beautiful (hopefully healthy!) babies!! i dont know if this was asked already, but are you going to find out the sexes or wait until birth?? i think the curiousity would kiiiill mee


----------



## Greenstar

bellezza2620 said:


> haha sweet! he is so generous, but the best gift of all, two beautiful (hopefully healthy!) babies!! i dont know if this was asked already, but are you going to find out the sexes or wait until birth?? i think the curiousity would kiiiill mee


 
:back2topic: Any new treats lately


----------



## SweetPurple

Awww ~ you look beautiful with your baby bump 

Pregnancy definitely agrees with you


----------



## kiianae

Anyone I meet that luv handbags I tell them about u! Words cannot explain ur collection....it's amazing! Keep doing what ur doing because I love it! By the way how are the twins?


----------



## kiianae

kiianae said:


> Anyone I meet that luv handbags I tell them about u! Words cannot explain ur collection....it's amazing! Keep doing what ur doing because I love it! By the way how are the twins?


 
My collection:

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=3047 
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=3047


----------



## Greenstar




----------



## PsychoBagLady

Hi PBC. Greetings from an admirer of your collection in SoCal. We've never had an opportunity to exchange pleasantries on tpf, but I thought of your screen name when I was in Vegas last week at the new M Resort. You have a "tasty" collection of handbags, and this place has a "tasty" collection of treats.


----------



## NYCBelle

congrats on the twins pbc!! love your new gifts from DH!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*thanks again everyone!!* 

*psychobaglady:*  that is so funny!  i love that!  what is the M resort?  i'll have to check out that place when i'm in vegas again!

*kiianae:*  twins are great!  they started kicking, punching, and stretching like crazy last week so it's kinda weird but cool at the same time!  LOL  

*greenstar:*  i have some new goodies but i accidentally broke my camera and haven't gotten a chance to buy a new one yet.  

*bellezza:*  we find out the sexes this thursday!!!!!!  very exciting!!!!  can't wait!

*basicandorganic:*  you are so right on the money!  i plan on buying 2 of those H horsies to put in the babies' cribs!  i'm also getting the hermes baby blanket for each crib too.

*ohgirlll:*  i don't want to jinx anything by being greedy and expecting anything from DH regarding gifts.  he's been in such a happy and generous mood since finding out about the twins that he wants to commemorate special milestones with my pregnancy, i.e. end of 1st and 2nd trimester gifts or push presents.  so if he insists....i won't fight him i suppose!  LOL  but i'm ok with just being a happy pregnant woman.....waiting to be a mom!  that's the best gift ever!


----------



## ochie

WOW! your closet is super gorgeous, i am catching up, this is my first time to see this thread,. hope to catch up soon..your life is like a fairytale, gorgeous closet, prince charming and twins..


----------



## too_cute

congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## hermes_lemming

*PBC* - you're so adorable and selfless, that's why your hubby spoils you so. I predict he's going to get you some bling _and_ another H exotic soon.


----------



## horsetrader

Bump
PBC, I just couldn't see your spectacular thread bumped off the first page.  This thread is a must for all of us!

Glad things are going so well in your pregnancy.


----------



## Greenstar

We love this thread


----------



## basicandorganic

peanutbabycakes said:


> *thanks again everyone!!*
> 
> *psychobaglady:*  that is so funny!  i love that!  what is the M resort?  i'll have to check out that place when i'm in vegas again!
> 
> *kiianae:*  twins are great!  they started kicking, punching, and stretching like crazy last week so it's kinda weird but cool at the same time!  LOL
> 
> *greenstar:*  i have some new goodies but i accidentally broke my camera and haven't gotten a chance to buy a new one yet.
> 
> *bellezza:*  we find out the sexes this thursday!!!!!!  very exciting!!!!  can't wait!
> 
> *basicandorganic:*  you are so right on the money!  i plan on buying 2 of those H horsies to put in the babies' cribs!  i'm also getting the hermes baby blanket for each crib too.
> 
> *ohgirlll:*  i don't want to jinx anything by being greedy and expecting anything from DH regarding gifts.  he's been in such a happy and generous mood since finding out about the twins that he wants to commemorate special milestones with my pregnancy, i.e. end of 1st and 2nd trimester gifts or push presents.  so if he insists....i won't fight him i suppose!  LOL  but i'm ok with just being a happy pregnant woman.....waiting to be a mom!  that's the best gift ever!



so cute! my mum got me a stuffed horse when i was born too...but it was no where near as fancy as hermes!  i just saw the H blankets and they're so cute. i cant wait till i get my first hermes bag. :3


----------



## bellezza2620

aaaaaaaaahhhhh!!! exciting!!!!!!


----------



## petit_mode

Hi sweetie! 

Haven't dropped in for awhile since work is so crazy these days & I was stoked with the good news!!! TWINS darling- who would've guessed!!??

Congratulations to you & hubby - may the rest of the pregnancy runs smoothly & you deliver them with ease 

ps: the additions are lovely as always!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

just wanted to share with all my friends here that i found out today we're having TWIN BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i'm so excited and loving the fact that they can be buddies growing up!  i'm gonna dress them up to match with daddy!  LOL  

this weekend will be a baby PBC shopping spree!!!!!!!  yaaaaay!!!!! finally!!!!!


----------



## Katel

peanutbabycakes said:


> *thanks again everyone!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *bellezza:* *we find out the sexes this thursday!!!!!! very exciting!!!! can't wait!*


 

PBC how did it go today? I have been thinking about you off and on all day....I am just SO TICKLED and excited for you four!! 

I am going to guess you are having a boy and a girl......


----------



## Katel

omg....see how I have been thinking about you - we cross posted!!  And I hardly ever post here


TWIN BOYS - YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY PBC!!

OK, the little girl I'm seeing is your next baby.....much later down the road....

CONGRATULATIONS PBC and DADDY PBC and baby BOYS - whoo HOOOOO

your cup runneth over with blessings!    




p.s. I have two sons 18 mos apart and it is such a joy to see them playing together like best buddies  (when they're not fighting together like best buddies....LOL!)


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*katel:*  we posted at the same time!!  LOL  you're so sweet!!!  found out we're having mini mr. PBCs!!!


----------



## Katel

we are synched up in the Spirit Ms Mama.... 


I just can't begin to tell you how THRILLED I am for you, first   ....then Mr. Daddy PBC, and then those precious BOYS.....omg in chills here.....wishing you abundance and every blessing in existence to rain down on you four forever!


----------



## bag2

Congratulations for your pregnancy and for those two little angels! All the blessings!
What do you have in mind for his nurseries? I know they are going to be beautiful.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I am so happy for you PBC!!! congrats!!!


----------



## gonghe181

Two little oxes!!!  Happy Congratulations!!  So this should make the MIL extremely happy right?!!  Have fun shopping and can't wait to see the all the new boy things!


----------



## catabie

PBC-I was gonna email you!!
We are moms of boys!!! you know what that means??? we get to be QUEEN of the house!
MUAHAHAHAHHAHA

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## candy2100

Yay!  Congratulations x2!!  You should check out Hanna Andersson- they have nice cozy baby clothes!


----------



## itzme

I came here today just to see if you gave an update, and surely you did!  Congrates on double mr. troubles!  They'll be so lucky and blessed to have you as their mommy.

Just out of curiousily, since your DH is Chinese, how does you MIL feel about having grandsons? Did it blow her socks away?  I'm wondering because I'm Chinese, and traditionally boys are the preferred gender to "continue the family tree".


----------



## sarahrarah

Twin boys! Be sure to teach them the importance of lavishing bags upon their future Mrs PBC Jr's


----------



## Suzie

How exciting PBC, 2 little boys! I am so happy for you.


----------



## sakara54

Congratulations my sister!!!!!! Yeahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## bags07

PBC -- Congratulations on your twin boys. These are the best gifts ever!

I have two sons myself in 3 years aparts, and I enjoy seeing them growing and playing well together. 

Best luck of your two angels!


----------



## trulyobsessed

Congrats on your twin boys!! I have twin boys that are almost 8yrs old now...and it was the best thing that ever happened to me! I absolutely loved having twins..and would love to have twins again (girls this time lol!! ) Good luck to  you!!


----------



## lisawhit

Congratulations *PBC* on your twin boys!  Take it easy and get plenty of rest because they will arrive berfore you know it!  So happy for you and your hotcakes!!


----------



## Cates

congrats on your twin boys!! 
don't forget to update us on all the fun stuff you buy for them and their nursery!


----------



## porsche912em

peanutbabycakes said:


> we've been slowly trying to furnish our house and only things left are accent tables & chairs, rugs, wall decor, and custom drapery.  for the family room, we've been searching high and low for a vintage LV trunk to use as a coffee table, but no such luck.   last week, we brought home something similar that we think works quite nicely too.  it even looks like my closet island!!!!!!  the drawers also open for storage!!!


If you're still looking for an LV trunk (though that post is from over a year ago) there is a huge one here on Saint Simons Island, GA in my favorite European Furniture store.


----------



## ochie

finally i catch up, congratulation on your twins! two boys?! wow!


----------



## purseprncss

Congrats PBC on your twin BOYS!!! Have fun shopping this weekend and be sure to share with us all the cute baby things you got!!


----------



## Phédre

Congratulations with the boys. Soon you will have 3 men in the house who treat you like a queen! Wich ofcourse you absolutely deserve!!! I'm sure you've found out by now that shopping for those little munchkins is the best hobby ever. My DD has a wardrobe that's way bigger than mine.


----------



## lznyc

congrats PBC! This is a wonderful (and long) thread!


----------



## CindyYZ

Awwww, congrats pbc!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

BOYS?!?! OMG, you and hubby must be over the moon! Congratulations!

LOL - I can already imagine the 3-way matching outfits.


----------



## LouisLady

twin boys! congrats!!!


----------



## amy84023

Your closet and collection are beautiful!  Congrats on the new little ones!


----------



## mrsDIY88

*PBC: CONGRATS!!!!!!*

you're a lovely person, and i'm glad that your dreams of being a mummy are coming true. 

happily, i'm also part of the TPF baby boom (baby no. 1 due Sep 2009).  so please post lots of pics of your prego outfits!  (especially those in flats) you're always an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Diva999

Congrats PBC on knowing you'll be having 2 precious little bundles of love that will be boys!!


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

PBC, I was just thinking about you the other day b/c I knew you were finding out the gender this week- CONGRATULATIONS!! Such a fabulous blessing could not have been bestowed on a more deserving, generous person.


----------



## loveayorkie

peanutbabycakes said:


> a few of you had once asked how i'm able to reach my clothes that are hung up so high.  this is the pull down rod that i have installed so that the clothes get pulled down to my eye level.....
> 
> View attachment 444018




* You are the dope!!!  Awesome!  Can I ask what type of hangers or brand do you use?  Possibly where do you purchase?  Silly question, I am just obsessing over my closet now.....

Love everything you share with us!!!
*


----------



## candi_s

congratulations on ur twin ox boys PBC and Mr Hotcakes!!


----------



## Samia

Congrats PBC!


----------



## Daan

Ohmy congratz!!!!


----------



## childstar

congrats PBC!  

I was so surprised to know that you're expecting. I was just checking in to see what new H's or Chanel footwear you had  

Anyway, I've checked every showcase there is here on TPF and I really have to say, you're thread is far more interesting than the others (no offense). It's really the way you showcased your loot and the story behind almost every bag. 

This lady probably has about the same number of H's that you have, if not more but your closet is still TDF!   

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/sakara54s-renew-collections-h-chanel-lv-272221.html


----------



## Fesdu

peanutbabycakes said:


> just wanted to share with all my friends here that i found out today we're having TWIN BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i'm so excited and loving the fact that they can be buddies growing up!  i'm gonna dress them up to match with daddy!  LOL
> 
> this weekend will be a baby PBC shopping spree!!!!!!!  yaaaaay!!!!! finally!!!!!



Hi PBC,

Congratulations!!! I am soo excited for you!!  and you know what the best thing is? you still will be the only princess of the house! !!


----------



## nillacobain

Congratulation!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

yay for twin boys!! awesome!!


----------



## skyliner8888

Hi PBC!!! Congratz on your twin pregnancy!! I took 4 days to finish looking at the whole thread.. from page 1 to 162. Your collections is absolutely stunning! Even my bf agree on it. We went through your pictures together and he actually was amazed. He hope to be able to pamper me like how your DH pamper you.  Keep up the amazing job that you have done! See you around ^^


----------



## Stinas

CONGRATS!!!
Two boys!!!  How wonderful!!


----------



## newbee81

Congrats PBC!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

love all the new stuff and congrats on the twins!!


----------



## Noegirl05

OMG Congrats on 2 boys!!!! Can't wait to see what you picked up this weekend now that you know its boys!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

a bit over the top, but i just had to do it!  here's a pack of juicy couture pacifiers i picked up for my baby boys!  LOL  




also, here i am at 20 weeks prego.  i swear i'm about to pop!!!  still have quite a ways to go and i can't imagine how much bigger i'll be!!  haha


----------



## usillypenguin

You look stunning!  And congrats on the baby boys!


----------



## SweetPurple

PBC ~ you're one HOT Mama to be!


----------



## pwecious_323

PBC: omg..you look simply adorable and great long dress  hee hee! i know how u feel, but hang in there.....you'll love the twin bundle of joy!!


----------



## flower71

you look wonderful as always! wish you all the best!
just had my baby girl 2 months ago and though it's exhausting (got a lil fella to take care of too..) i'm in bliss


----------



## margaritaxmix

Glad to see you are still looking so stylish with two baby boys in your belly! I love seeing your updates to this thread. Best wishes ~


----------



## starshiwo

WOW. all i can say is WOW. that is an ~AMAZING~ closet!! and everything in it is gorgeous!!


----------



## Phédre

Those pasifiers are so cute! And you look amazing! So stylish and gorgeous. The grey dress looks great on you!


----------



## suying

PBC!!! CONGRATS on 2 boys!!!!!!!! Muaks to babies!!!


----------



## Cates

peanutbabycakes said:


> a bit over the top, but i just had to do it!  here's a pack of juicy couture pacifiers i picked up for my baby boys!  LOL
> 
> View attachment 725450
> 
> 
> also, here i am at 20 weeks prego.  i swear i'm about to pop!!!  still have quite a ways to go and i can't imagine how much bigger i'll be!!  haha
> 
> View attachment 725451
> View attachment 725470



holy cuteness!  You look adorable and those pacifiers are too cute as well!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Awwwwwwwwwwwww..congrats on the 2 boys!!!!


----------



## Jeneen

Congratulations on 2 boys! Hang in there - you look gorgeous!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

awww two boys how nice! Congrats.


----------



## Greenstar

peanutbabycakes said:


> a bit over the top, but i just had to do it! here's a pack of juicy couture pacifiers i picked up for my baby boys! LOL
> 
> View attachment 725450
> 
> 
> also, here i am at 20 weeks prego. i swear i'm about to pop!!! still have quite a ways to go and i can't imagine how much bigger i'll be!! haha
> 
> View attachment 725451
> View attachment 725470


 I love the necklace and dress combo!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

porsche912em said:


> If you're still looking for an LV trunk (though that post is from over a year ago) there is a huge one here on Saint Simons Island, GA in my favorite European Furniture store.


 
thank you *porsche*.  will probably hold off on the LV trunk for now, but for sure i still want one in the near future!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

loveayorkie said:


> * You are the dope!!! Awesome! Can I ask what type of hangers or brand do you use? Possibly where do you purchase? Silly question, I am just obsessing over my closet now.....*
> 
> *Love everything you share with us!!!*


 
they are inexpensive wooden ones i purchased from IKEA.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Fesdu said:


> Hi PBC,
> 
> Congratulations!!! I am soo excited for you!! and you know what the best thing is? you still will be the only princess of the house! !!


 
thanks *fesdu*!  but i'm still hoping to take over MIL as Queen of our household one day!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

childstar said:


> congrats PBC!
> 
> I was so surprised to know that you're expecting. I was just checking in to see what new H's or Chanel footwear you had
> 
> Anyway, I've checked every showcase there is here on TPF and I really have to say, you're thread is far more interesting than the others (no offense). It's really the way you showcased your loot and the story behind almost every bag.
> 
> This lady probably has about the same number of H's that you have, if not more but your closet is still TDF!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/sakara54s-renew-collections-h-chanel-lv-272221.html


 
thank you *childstar*.  *sakara* is a lovely and sweet young lady and i wish i had been as lucky to start my H collection as she did at her age!  she has a lot of my dream bags in her collection!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

bag2 said:


> Congratulations for your pregnancy and for those two little angels! All the blessings!
> What do you have in mind for his nurseries? I know they are going to be beautiful.


 
i have decided to do a vintage theme for their nursery with soft distressed colors in baby blue, cremes, and greens.  i bought the cutest changing table over the wknd with a matching toy/bookcase.  i'm going to have liners for the baskets in french toile fabric.  next up will be 2 round cribs in distressed antique white/creme.


----------



## rghstyle

PBC, you are looking fabulous as a prego mommy! Love the dress and love the necklace! I love the idea of the nursery, distressed furniture is my favorite. May I recommend using adorable wall paper rather then paint as your backdrop to this beautiful furniture. I am currently decorating a home and have found that wall paper is making a come back; very chic! And your pacifiers are not over the top honey, your babies deserve luxury just as much as you do, lets just hope they do not lose them! Enjoy!


----------



## deelaa

peanutbabycakes said:


> a bit over the top, but i just had to do it! here's a pack of juicy couture pacifiers i picked up for my baby boys! LOL
> 
> View attachment 725450
> 
> 
> also, here i am at 20 weeks prego. i swear i'm about to pop!!! still have quite a ways to go and i can't imagine how much bigger i'll be!! haha
> 
> View attachment 725451
> View attachment 725470


 

How cute are those pacifiers?......And you look absolutely amazing for carrying twins!.......that dress is fab!


----------



## MsAmie

Congrats on the twin boys PBC! I have been wondering and hope this is not too personal to ask, but ever since you found out that you were pregnant (and now that the sexes of the twins have been found out to by BOYS) have MIL been treating you better?


----------



## sxcruz22

Hi PBC

I just discovered your thread last night,  i only got through ten pages then before i realized i needed to go to bed lol.  You have a really great collection which i am sure you know, i love your blue lizzard kelly from page 68.  I like that even though you obviously don't have to you bargin hunt it shows how down to earth you are :].  I'm a bargin hunter my self even though i stray xp.  Your french castle i cant even think of the where to start, I also loved your mini LV trunk.  I'm an LV lover, sorry but i do dream of a few hermes things.  Theres this one hermes hoodie that i'm dying for not that i cant afford, but its block perforated beige on top and the inside is aqua marine, i think its suede, lol.  Its in the window display always stop to stare at it  :].  I should probably end this its getting a little long.  So i would have to say you and vernilover have the best collections i've ever seen.  Also i just realized i spent 3.5 hours going through 154 pages that were left 0.0,  good thing i'm on spring break lol.  I love the commentary and the little story to go with your photos and your jewerly is exquisite.  I saved the best for last to say CONGRATS ON YOUR TWINS!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Congrats on the twin boys PBC!!!  

the juicy couture pacifiers are so cute! and don't feel bad about how much - and how fast! - you are growing. you look adorable in your photo!  with my second son i could not see my feet at 3 months! people asked me all the time if i was carrying twins!  he was an 8 pounds 14 ounce all baby boy! 
that did it for me - with my first son weighing 7 pounds 10 ounces i was afraid of how large a third baby would be.


----------



## persian11

You look beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## lilcorinthian

Awww, congrats on your baby boys!  I'm so happy for your and your DH!


----------



## childstar

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks *fesdu*!  but i'm still hoping to take over MIL as Queen of our household one day!



haha, this made me laugh out loud for real! 

I'm sure she'll lie-low once the twins are out. For sure she'll give you endless parenting tips and what not.

Coming from a catholic / christian country, I will pray for your safe delivery of the twins and for them to be perfectly healthy upon delivery and nestled in Hermes receiving blankies  

Take care PBC! Until next time   =)


----------



## Phédre

Love the furniture you bought! Those little boys are going to be so blessed!


----------



## mrsDIY88

you look great!

and those pacifiers are TDF!



peanutbabycakes said:


> a bit over the top, but i just had to do it!  here's a pack of juicy couture pacifiers i picked up for my baby boys!  LOL
> 
> View attachment 725450
> 
> 
> also, here i am at 20 weeks prego.  i swear i'm about to pop!!!  still have quite a ways to go and i can't imagine how much bigger i'll be!!  haha
> 
> View attachment 725451
> View attachment 725470


----------



## peanutbabycakes

rghstyle said:


> PBC, you are looking fabulous as a prego mommy! Love the dress and love the necklace! I love the idea of the nursery, distressed furniture is my favorite. May I recommend using adorable wall paper rather then paint as your backdrop to this beautiful furniture. I am currently decorating a home and have found that wall paper is making a come back; very chic! And your pacifiers are not over the top honey, your babies deserve luxury just as much as you do, lets just hope they do not lose them! Enjoy!


 
i love wallpaper!!!  it's definitely not the typical ugly stuff from years ago!    i especially love the higher end textured ones.  it's fun flipping thru all the wallpaper books and i get so many ideas!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

MsAmie said:


> Congrats on the twin boys PBC! I have been wondering and hope this is not too personal to ask, but ever since you found out that you were pregnant (and now that the sexes of the twins have been found out to by BOYS) have MIL been treating you better?


 
MIL is still same ole' MIL....   she will always want to be #1 woman in DH's life!  i think that's very typical of a lot of asian mothers.  i just hope my boys will be mama's boys and not grandma's boys!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sxcruz22 said:


> Hi PBC
> 
> I just discovered your thread last night, i only got through ten pages then before i realized i needed to go to bed lol. You have a really great collection which i am sure you know, i love your blue lizzard kelly from page 68. I like that even though you obviously don't have to you bargin hunt it shows how down to earth you are :]. I'm a bargin hunter my self even though i stray xp. Your french castle i cant even think of the where to start, I also loved your mini LV trunk. I'm an LV lover, sorry but i do dream of a few hermes things. Theres this one hermes hoodie that i'm dying for not that i cant afford, but its block perforated beige on top and the inside is aqua marine, i think its suede, lol. Its in the window display always stop to stare at it :]. I should probably end this its getting a little long. So i would have to say you and vernilover have the best collections i've ever seen. Also i just realized i spent 3.5 hours going through 154 pages that were left 0.0, good thing i'm on spring break lol. I love the commentary and the little story to go with your photos and your jewerly is exquisite. I saved the best for last to say CONGRATS ON YOUR TWINS!!!!


 
thank you!!  you are so sweet.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

bag-princess said:


> Congrats on the twin boys PBC!!!
> 
> the juicy couture pacifiers are so cute! and don't feel bad about how much - and how fast! - you are growing. you look adorable in your photo! with my second son i could not see my feet at 3 months! people asked me all the time if i was carrying twins!  he was an 8 pounds 14 ounce all baby boy!
> that did it for me - with my first son weighing 7 pounds 10 ounces i was afraid of how large a third baby would be.


 
wow almost a 9lb baby!!??  my hats off to you!  i can't see my toes anymore!  LOL  it's uncomfortable to even sit bc my belly hits my thighs!  LOL  oh dear....i still have about 3.5 more months to go!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

childstar said:


> haha, this made me laugh out loud for real!
> 
> I'm sure she'll lie-low once the twins are out. For sure she'll give you endless parenting tips and what not.
> 
> Coming from a catholic / christian country, I will pray for your safe delivery of the twins and for them to be perfectly healthy upon delivery and nestled in Hermes receiving blankies
> 
> Take care PBC! Until next time =)


 
thank you so much again *childstar*!


----------



## bluefish

*PBC* - I am late to the news, but no less THRILLED for you!  Congratulations on the impending arrival of your TWO additions. Would not have expected less from you.  When you do things, you definitely go ALL OUT! Wishing you an uneventful rest of your pregnancy ... and safe arrival of the boys.


----------



## bag-princess

> it's uncomfortable to even sit bc my belly hits my thighs!  LOL


PBC......

i remember that feeling very well!!

have you gotten yourself one of the full length body pillows yet? when i hit 3 months i had to get one! it was the only way i could even attempt lying on my side because lying on my back was impossible! not to mention i could not breath at all that way! that pillow saved my life and sanity! just like you said sitting was so uncomfortable - even with pillows stacked behind me.
i'm sending you good thoughts and prayers for your remaining 3.5 months!  enjoy every second of them!!


----------



## candle light

wow!!!my mum was screaming when she saw this amazing thread yesterday~~my mum loves hermes but she only has 3 birkins and 1 kelly,she is completely jealous u now haha~


----------



## La Vanguardia

You'll have your hands full with the twin Ox boys ... and DH lol! You're one fab prego lady and that necklace really spices up the outfit!


----------



## Kellybag

ITA LaVan!^^


----------



## Greenstar

YIP,

Peanutbabycakes you look a lovely mother to be
your dress and necklace are a beautifil combonation!


----------



## bisousx

PBC, you are such a stylish mommy!!! I love the outfit. Best wishes to you and your family..


----------



## missbanff

peanutbabycakes said:


> MIL is still same ole' MIL.... she will always want to be #1 woman in DH's life! *i think that's very typical of a lot of asian mothers. *i just hope my boys will be mama's boys and not grandma's boys! LOL


 

Congrats on your twins, and BTW.....I don't think that statement is limited to asians.


----------



## Flipper

If MIL is #1 woman in DH's life, than logically you will be #1 to your boys


----------



## minismurf04

peanutbabycakes said:


> wow almost a 9lb baby!!??  my hats off to you!  i can't see my toes anymore!  LOL  it's uncomfortable to even sit bc my belly hits my thighs!  LOL  oh dear....i still have about 3.5 more months to go!



lolz...my 2nd was 9lbs exactly and she's a girl!!  She was huge!!  Poor thing came out all bruised from my pelvis, but she was still the most beautiful thing I ever saw! hehe..

PBC, glad to see you doing well and looking lovely bathed in pregnancy glow!  Keep us updated as I'm sure we all would love to hear stories about ur precious babies!  Rest up and enjoy ur 2nd trimester!


----------



## mizz852

omg PBC...I wanna be one of your sons! I love the juicy pacifiers and the change tables are just AHHHHH TDF


----------



## cruznit1436

Congrats! You look great btw....Can't wait to see pics of the nursery when you get it finished


----------



## sunkissed10

I hope you don't mind me asking you for a favor:

Can you please post pics of the outdoor pool area?I am dying to see it,I feel like it would look so gorgeous. TIA


----------



## Stinas

You look GREAT!!!  
I love the baby blue items for the nursery!!  Cant wait to see the cribs you buy!


----------



## birkinbag

i'm still going through this thread but your closet is tdf.  i love your H collection and the stories about your bags are so cute and funny.  what a generous dh you have.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

wow i can't wait to see the nursery put to gether! it should be so pretty


----------



## newfoundland

All I can say is .... wow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marilistar

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you *porsche*.  will probably hold off on the LV trunk for now, but for sure i still want one in the near future!



Hey, congrats on your babies! and your awesome items. i was wondering, where do you store your shoe boxes? or they discard them? do you feel like your shoes get dusty out of the box? I have to keep all my boxes, but i'm torn, because i'd love to have my shoes on display.  So what are you doing with the shoe boxes?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Marilistar said:


> Hey, congrats on your babies! and your awesome items. i was wondering, where do you store your shoe boxes? or they discard them? do you feel like your shoes get dusty out of the box? I have to keep all my boxes, but i'm torn, because i'd love to have my shoes on display. So what are you doing with the shoe boxes?


 

hi and thanks!  i do not keep any of my shoe boxes, unless they are hermes boxes!    i ordered glass doors for my shoes but still have yet to get them installed.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

PsychoBagLady said:


> Hi PBC. Greetings from an admirer of your collection in SoCal. We've never had an opportunity to exchange pleasantries on tpf, but I thought of your screen name when I was in Vegas last week at the new M Resort. You have a "tasty" collection of handbags, and this place has a "tasty" collection of treats.


 
i was in vegas this past wknd with DH and thought "why not visit that babycakes place?"  thanks for letting me know of such a cute place bc here's a pic of DH and i in front of it:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

a couple recent hermes purchases:

- oran sandals in pewter metal (a perfect match to the ruthenium hardware on some of my H bags!)





- Year of the Ox purse charm/keychain, stamped 2009


----------



## rghstyle

PBC, I see they named a bakery after you! 

Love your red Hermes! How was it being preggers and going to Vegas? Hope you had fun!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

rghstyle said:


> PBC, I see they named a bakery after you!
> 
> Love your red Hermes! How was it being preggers and going to Vegas? Hope you had fun!


 
vegas is always fun as usual.  i had to take a lot of restroom breaks though, LOL!!    we ate really well and had a shopping spree at the kids clothing store Janie & Jack!  i picked up around 30 pieces of the most adorable baby clothes!!!!  very FUN!!!  DH was also in a bacarrat tournament, but didn't quite make it past the first round... 

oh yes, and DH got me an early bday present over the wknd, so indeed our wknd was very fun!  LOL  had it shipped so will post pics later once it arrives...

here are a couple more pics with DH:





with my friend:


----------



## shoogrrl

*PBC *- You look absolutely gorgeous pregnant.  It sounds like you had a wonderful time in Vegas, shopping for you and for the boys.  Janie and Jack has really cute stuff and I'm not surprised you had so much fun purchasing some items.  Your red Birkin is the perfect color for someone who has lots to celebrate this year of the Ox.


----------



## newbee81

You look amazing PBC! Can we get a sneak peak of what you purchased for the boys? They sure will be one of the most stylish toddlers!


----------



## itzme

PBC, you look so happy and healthy being prego!  Your weekend trip looks so relaxing.  Love how well the red Birkin matched everything so well.  Lovely purchases, especially that OX purse charm.  As always, it's wonderful getting updates from you and seeing the milestones.


----------



## leeem

*PBC* you look great 

the dress you had on looks so comfy, whos it by? just wondering where'd you purchase it?


----------



## Martina_Italy

Awwww, you look really great!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

pbc, congrats on the twins! you look really great..


----------



## sunkissed10

love the red birkin,it's the perfect size on you!


----------



## everything posh

You look fantastic! I love your pics in Las Vegas! I ADORE Janie and Jack. I go in there so often and buy TONS of pieces for my little girls!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my bday is still 2 weeks away, but my present from DH arrived first thing this morning!  




*-30cm orange togo palladium hardware birkin*





*with the Year of the Ox charm:*


----------



## pwecious_323

omg....what a nice gift!! and cute OX charm! happy early bday


----------



## rghstyle

Congratulations! This is the perfect addition to your collection, besides it's the Hermes staple color, you have to have it in your collection! 

I really love the red bag you used in Vegas, it just stands out in every picture. I was going to purchase a black one but I might just have to consider red! However, I am going to wait since we are in the process of purchasing a new home


----------



## GondolaGirl

LOVE your closet and your trunk! So clever and so pretty!


----------



## ROENARDI

Ok, I finally have some time to chime in and say something (while most of the times I would just drooling over your collections hahaha ).
I've found tPF recently, when i was searching over some opinions regarding fendi B bag. I should say, when i (fortunately or unfortunately) found your threat, i fell in love with H . And many people might have said this to you already, but i really think of you as my inspiration (even got a kelly not long ago b/c of you hehe)
Oh well it's also b/c of me playing too long with tPF 
Anyway, just thought that i might drop a word to you and tell you how i feel. For some reason, i just thought that you are a really awesome person (and i know that everyone agrees with me on this). If only we live in the same city...
All the best for you, PBC!!! Take care


----------



## allbrandspls

PBC, congrats on your twins boys!!!! LOve the vintage cupboards you bought. Looking beautiful and radiant. You hubby is such a sweet heart coming home with a b'day pressie so gorgeous. Your amazing.


----------



## basicandorganic

GORGEOUS BAG, pbc! I love the orange colour. its my dream bag.


----------



## SweetPurple

Gorgeous Birkin!


----------



## londondolly

Congrats on yet another fabulous birkin, PBC!! And you're looking swell (playful pun intended! ) preggers!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Congrats PBC on your twins! Sorry I'm a little late.  Do you know if they are identical or fraternal or is it too early to tell?


----------



## PsychoBagLady

peanutbabycakes said:


> i was in vegas this past wknd with DH and thought "why not visit that babycakes place?"  thanks for letting me know of such a cute place bc here's a pic of DH and i in front of it:
> 
> View attachment 734262



Oh how cool! You remembered! I was also in Vegas again this past weekend. I stopped by the M for a Baby Cake and I played the penny slots for about a half hour  - on $1 (hee hee) while my friend played the tables. I was really "bringing down the house" on that dollar! 

Congratulations on your birthday present. It is beautiful!


----------



## mlbags

Hi PBC, I've been a 'silent' admirer, starting from your first post on this thread.  Been a little late, but nonetheless, I don't want to miss congratulating you and your hubby to being parents soon, and to a pair of twins, what more can one ask for!  I remembered reading one of your posts that you would give up everything you have just so to have a baby.  Sweet, and I am happy you have your wish and prayers answered.  Well done.  Welcome to parenthood and I can assure you, it will be happiness and bliss from hereon (well, at least until the kids reach teenage years.  Mine teenagers are not as fun as when they were young!  LOL,).

Since this is my first post on your thread, I just want to say you have a great innate fashion sense.  Not only you wear them well, you know when to stop, never over doing it!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Wonderful collection


----------



## Flipper

Congrats on the beautiful new Birkin  The colour is amazing!


----------



## Martina_Italy

I love the color of your new Birkin!!!


----------



## skyliner8888

Congrats on the new birkin! beautiful color! I always love hermes mandarin orange... its just stunning.


----------



## 3degree

hey, congrats on the new birkin!
happy early birthday
i thought you had a orange or portion birkin already


----------



## Cates

love the new orange birkin!


----------



## Bella Luna

Thought I was in dreamland.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Orange is definitely a "MUST-HAVE" addition to your H collection! Congratulations and advanced happy birthday!!!*


----------



## Purse=Heaven

i love the new orange birkin! it's my favorite color


----------



## LiLyBoO

i love it!


----------



## amusic20

Beautiful orange Birkin!  This is belated, but I'm fairly new, but anyways, congrats on the twins!


----------



## anuskaice

Dear peanutbabycakes, 
I have started reading your fairytail thread last evening and just couldn`t stop. I didn`t realize how late it was until my eyes started to feel dry and tired. So iI went to sleep but being so amazed with your lifestyle I dreamt about all the bags and other beautiful things you have showed to all of us. And I thank you for it
And what inspires me even more, you seem such a nice person - greatefull for all what has been given to her and so down-to-earth at the same time. Just keep the good work 
I wish you all the luck with your twins and I`m hoping to seeing all the things you buy for them - carryers, strollers...
LOL


----------



## bigbagcrazy

ok. i just read the entire 168 pages today. your home is truly an inspiration. congrats on your babies! i wish you and your family nothing but the best.


----------



## BagAngel

Just catching up on this thread, huge congrats on the twin baby boys. Your pics are fab as usual. Love the orange Birkin.


----------



## ladakini

Congratulations!
Always a pleasure to peek into your closet. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ljubicatodorovi

Your colour palette is excellent... do you collect paintings too?


----------



## shopalot

Congrats on the twin boys!
Please keep us updated on the progression of your nursery!
I'm just about to redo my girls rooms and I could use some inspiration!!


----------



## k76

i love your sense of fashion and especially your bags! if you don't mind me asking, what brand is the dress from the above picture, i really love it!!! hope I'll be able to find it somewhere.  thanks!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*k76* - thanks.  it's a marc jacobs dress.


----------



## GTOFan

Great start on the nursery pbc!  Loving the cribs!


----------



## yenanh00

omg i love the round crib.. have you got all your decoration and baby's essentials yet? how about a baby's shower? I cant wait to see the nursery when it's finish..


----------



## gappgirl18

Hello PBC!   I have read your entire thread here and I must say...I now want to go out and buy a huge house and totally dedicate a room for shoes and purses only.  I would love to sleep on the floor of your closet...lol.  Congrads on the twins, I bet you have your hands full!!!   And I am in love with circular cribs.....I saw one in a magazine and knew thats what I wanted when the time came.   Love your collection!!!!!!


----------



## BagAngel

Love the cribs & the Little Toy shop. Does that door open or just decorative?


----------



## newbee81

I love the cribs! Can't wait to see the finished room.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

BagAngel said:


> Love the cribs & the Little Toy shop. Does that door open or just decorative?



the lil door opens to a secret playroom, where all their toys will be stored!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

yenanh00 said:


> omg i love the round crib.. have you got all your decoration and baby's essentials yet? how about a baby's shower? I cant wait to see the nursery when it's finish..


 
i have a lot of the decor already, and am always still on the hunt for more ideas.  as for baby essentials, i've only purchased the strollers and lots of clothes.  LOL  my girlfriends are throwing me a shower in a few weeks.  i didn't want one at first (love throwing them for others, just not for myself), but am getting used to the idea now and am very excited to have all my friends and family together.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

juicy couture jen said:


> Congrats PBC on your twins! Sorry I'm a little late. Do you know if they are identical or fraternal or is it too early to tell?


 
they are fraternal.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

mlbags said:


> Hi PBC, I've been a 'silent' admirer, starting from your first post on this thread. Been a little late, but nonetheless, I don't want to miss congratulating you and your hubby to being parents soon, and to a pair of twins, what more can one ask for! I remembered reading one of your posts that you would give up everything you have just so to have a baby. Sweet, and I am happy you have your wish and prayers answered. Well done. Welcome to parenthood and I can assure you, it will be happiness and bliss from hereon (well, at least until the kids reach teenage years. Mine teenagers are not as fun as when they were young!  LOL,).
> 
> Since this is my first post on your thread, I just want to say you have a great innate fashion sense. Not only you wear them well, you know when to stop, never over doing it!


 
you are too sweet.  thank you for your kind words.


----------



## bag-princess

hi PBC!!!

i get a newsletter for women who have started their own biz and i thought of you instantly!!  they have the most amazing items!!!


http://www.poshtots.com/



their fantasy carriage crib is so adorable!!
i know you have your round ones already and they are so precious,too.  they were just coming into vogue when i was carrying my 2nd son - who is now 11 - and i started to get one but talked myself out of it!


----------



## Phédre

Great cribs! It's already an awesome room, it's gonna be totaly fantastic when it's done. The little door to the secret playroom is just the smartest and coolest thing! Your boys are gonna love that for sure!


----------



## sunkissed10

love the cribs,so Chic.


----------



## Barbiedoll

O..M...G  too cute !!!!!!!!!!! *congrats again on the baby boys* the cribs are adorable 



peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks you!  got the cribs in.  this is just a preview of the unifinished nursery....paint and decorative moldings still need to be added to the beds, walls painted, drapery hung, bed linens, etc....still lots of work to be done!!
> 
> View attachment 753054


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love how the babies room is coming together PBC! I look forward to many updates!


----------



## _bebee

aww those cribs are cute


----------



## SweetPurple

Those cribs are adorable!

Gosh, you and DH must be so excited!


----------



## BagAngel

peanutbabycakes said:


> the lil door opens to a secret playroom, where all their toys will be stored!


 
Amazing idea, they will love it!


----------



## k76

thanks for the info....


----------



## Queenie

WOW, I love that nursery room!! Your DSs are going to be so lucky!


----------



## Martina_Italy

PBC, those cribs are adorable!! Cannot wait to see other pics of the children's room!


----------



## shopalot

*PBC* the cribs are amazing!  Are you thinking of creating a canopy effect?
I love the door to the toy shop!  Is it an actual room where the boys can play in or is it just for storage?  I really hope that you showcase the progression of your nursery!  You have incredible taste and I have no doubt the nursery will be incredible!


----------



## Caprice09

_My first post and you had to "wow" me with your closet which is just out of this world. I don't have to ask if you are happy with it since you designed some/most of it yourself. I know you are happy with it. What women wouldn't be?_
_Good for you!_


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg the nursery is amazing!! what a magical place for your boys to grow up! congrats!


----------



## everything posh

I loved the little toy room from the earlier posts when you were showing us your house!!! Your princes will LOVE their room and play room!!! The cribs are fantastic, I've always loved round cribs! Can't wait to see more of the nursery! A baby shower is a great way to get together with your friends and family and have a great time!


----------



## icechampagne

I love the nursery so far!! can't wait to see when it's completed  your babies are so lucky hhehe


----------



## london_gal

I have never seen so massive closet for bags and shoes... congratulations! you've done a fantastic job .. I just love looking at them.  Hubby bought me a display closet for my bags just last week and I have to say it's easier to choose when they are all in a glass display rather than carrier bags where mine used to be.


----------



## dreamdoll

I love the nursery!!! And the cribs are too cute!!


----------



## shopaholiccat

omg i cant believe i didnt' discover this thread earlier! I love everything your bags, your stories, you home, and your closet especially! I'm in heaven! and congrats on your twins  are you planning on to have more kids later on? maybe a princess who can share your joy of handbags, shoes and everything fabulous???


----------



## hermesmonkey

PBC, your little ones will completely change your world.  This nursery is just beautiful, even as is!!  I got completely stressed at one point, telling my little DS that nothing was ready yet.  These twin oxes will outshine everything else in the house.  I wish you all the best and hope you can relax.  Just remember to get a pedicure/ and manicure and haircut  around the time...you won't be able to do it for a while once they are out!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

the cribs are adorable!


----------



## n2chanel

We ar gucci blondie twins!!!!!


----------



## n2chanel

and H fuschia ostrich birkin twins!!!!


----------



## n2chanel

And Diamond H watch twins!!!!! Wow, we have a lot in common!  wish I had your closet!


----------



## shopaholicious

*with the Year of the Ox charm:*

View attachment 736086

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Is this the H orange or the new orange color?  It looks slightly blush.  Maybe it's the lighting.


----------



## anteaterquaker

love your nursery . i came back to this thread to congrats you on your twin boys, cann't wait for more pictures. You make me wanting more babies


----------



## Jbspice28

I was in Vegas this weekend and thought of you!  I was in the new Hermes store at The Encore and thought, "If I see a pregnant woman walk in with an amazing birkin or kelly, I'm gonna ask if she's PeanutBabyCakes!"


----------



## peanutbabycakes

shopaholicious said:


> Is this the H orange or the new orange color? It looks slightly blush. Maybe it's the lighting.


 
it's hermes orange!


----------



## nutmeg11587

jenniferh said:


> I was in Vegas this weekend and thought of you!  I was in the new Hermes store at The Encore and thought, "If I see a pregnant woman walk in with an amazing birkin or kelly, I'm gonna ask if she's PeanutBabyCakes!"




PBC, How many times have people recognized you in public? Does DH find it amusing?


Thank you for the wonderful stories!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

nutmeg11587 said:


> PBC, How many times have people recognized you in public? Does DH find it amusing?
> 
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful stories!


 
no one has really!    or maybe they are too shy to come forward!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

jenniferh said:


> I was in Vegas this weekend and thought of you! I was in the new Hermes store at The Encore and thought, "If I see a pregnant woman walk in with an amazing birkin or kelly, I'm gonna ask if she's PeanutBabyCakes!"


 
you won't find me pregnant and in vegas again anytime soon!  LOL  it'll be awhile till i go back.....


----------



## Charlie

I just finished the thread, it only took me four hours but boy time passed by fast. 

I remember I posted on this thread a long time ago, right after you published it but I had no idea it had grown so much and I know I should have!!! Thank you so much for sharing your histories and let us into your dream home. I enjoyed each one of your post and reveals. Your house is absolutely gorgeous, you and your DH have an exquisite taste. Your wedding was beautiful as well, I love your gowns and the pictures were awesome. 

Call me crazy but I would like to see a picture of MIL, I feel like I know her now!!!  

Some stuff I wanted to quote, gosh I miss multiquote soooo bad :/



peanutbabycakes said:


> my DH can be so odd sometimes.  either he's totally clueless about obvious things, or he'll notice things that i wouldn't even think of!.............so i got you some samples from kiehl's...you should try it, see if you like it better!  the lady said it's gentle on your eyes!"
> 
> OMGGGGGG!!!!  i had no idea he even paid any attention to my makeup stuff!!



This has to be one of the most sweetest things a man has done, soooo cute. 



peanutbabycakes said:


> *...i designed and custom made pink sapphire and diamond rings for each girl:*







peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you so much for that!  it's the one dream that has yet to come true for me. well, that and MIL moving out! LOL



I am so happy for you, your biggest dream finally came through and not only that you were rewarded with double the joy, congratulations on your baby boys!! 



peanutbabycakes said:


> for my birthday last month, my BFF searched high and low for a pair of chanel shoes in a specific color that were practically sold out everywhere in my size.......and here they are!!!!
> so a BIG THANK YOUOOOO to my dear friend for such a wonderful gift!!!  i love it!!!



What a great friend you have, love seeing her pictures too. She's got some great style like you. 




peanutbabycakes said:


> me:  what is this???!!!  (i don't own anything NIKE obviously...hahaha)
> DH:   this will go with the new bike that i just got for you!!!
> me:  what bike?  like a bicycle?
> ok.....cute, but not cute enough to go on my shoe wall!!!  LOL



funniest of all!!! I can totally picture in my head "What is this???!!!"


----------



## Charlie

More quotes:



peanutbabycakes said:


> i found out who this "wendle" person is!!!  ....... the article starts on page 38!   he writes about the purseforum and my showcase thread on page 41!



And I though she was still looking for her limo keys! 



peanutbabycakes said:


> most recent gift from DH (he said he wanted to put a smile on my face that day...HE SURE DID!!!) - 11.50 ct tanzanite & 3 ct diamond ring
> 
> View attachment 475530



Heck, he even put a smile to MY face 

PS: His tie collection is fabulous. 



peanutbabycakes said:


> we were in vegas.  DH had a 2am gambling curfew each night (one of his many rules!).  one night, i called him at 2:30 am asking for his whereabouts.  he replied by begging me to let him play a lil' longer and tried to bribe me by saying* "i'll buy you another bag!!"*  i said "noooooo, you get your butt upstairs NOW (to our room) and you're still buying me another bag!!"  LOLLLL
> 
> so the next morning, we were back at hermes!



 This is totally something DH would do but of course he would be bribing me with something else not Hermes XD


----------



## ohgirlll

Lol charlie, you practically wrapped up the good stuff with your quotes!


----------



## Charlie

ohgirlll said:


> Lol charlie, you practically wrapped up the good stuff with your quotes!



Lmbo!


----------



## NYCBelle

peanutbabycakes said:


> the lil door opens to a secret playroom, where all their toys will be stored!


 

OMG so cute PBC!!!!  Show us more pics as you go along and the playroom as well


----------



## LoVe YoU!

Oh my pbc ur stuff is too die for... Congrats on ur little family!! ur sweet xoxox


----------



## BagaholicChef

peanutbabycakes said:


> i haven't decided on any names yet, but DH has come up with some outrageously crazy ones based on his love of certain "addictions" if we have girls...
> 
> 1.  bellagio (his fave hotel in vegas)
> 
> 2.  nutella (his fave thing he ate when we were in paris)
> 
> he said bella and ella would be the short versions.........


i totally stop all my important to do stuff becuase i cant stop following this thread but i just have to comment on the baby names... hahahahha absolutely funny, u should write a book. you have the humor of sophie kinsella, my favorite british novelist who wrote the shopaholic series. bella and ella from the word bellagio and nutella is absolutely cute but i think if u indeed name them that, ur kids will hate u forever hahahha. and since im here commenting, i would have to say that my current mission in life is not to save for a french house like yours and that mouth watering closet. my gosh! oh and most importantly... CAN YOU PLEASE ASK DH IF HE HAS A TWIN BROTHER? Im willing to dump my DH (damn husband) for his brother! hahaha he is the sweetest thing! and as for you, i like you. you are so down to earth and i honestly believe that you are posh spice. period.  you are so blessed with your twins! may the Lord Almighty continue to bless you with true contentment and deepest happiness!


----------



## bextasy

congrats on the twins!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

a lil update on the nursery i would like to share.....

i went to a fabric store and bought some pretty baby blue/beige/white french toile fabric and mint green fringe trim for the crib bedding:




MIL used the fabric to custom make the bedskirts and the bumpers:




and i ordered the PERFECT chandelier today!!!!


----------



## pwecious_323

Awww...how cute! great choice in the fabric! btw, dont' forget to show the chandelier when u get it...i'm sure it will look fabulous!!


----------



## Samia

^^PBC, love the chandelier, it is perfect!


----------



## ochie

can't wait for your twins.. cute crib and the chandelier is awesome..where did you buy it?


----------



## Phédre

Wow, the chandelier is awesome! So is the fabric for the cribs! You have amazing taste. That's gonna be the perfect room for your little oxes!


----------



## BagAngel

Love the fabric & the chandelier!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg love it!!!


----------



## petitemn

The chandelier reminds me so much of France for some reason! And I love the fabric. Exquisite taste, as always PBC!


----------



## allbrandspls

I love the twin cots, going to be a beautiful nursery.


----------



## ohgirlll

That is sweet of your MIL to custom make it!


----------



## pazt

peanutbabycakes said:


> a lil update on the nursery i would like to share.....
> 
> i went to a fabric store and bought some pretty baby blue/beige/white french toile fabric and mint green fringe trim for the crib bedding:
> 
> View attachment 762582
> 
> 
> MIL used the fabric to custom make the bedskirts and the bumpers:
> 
> View attachment 762591
> 
> 
> and i ordered the PERFECT chandelier today!!!!
> 
> View attachment 762584


 

i love all these! i have more cute-sy stuff/accents for your princes i will drop off next week to finish off their nursery! just adorable!


----------



## Senbei

PBC, congrats on the twins and your beautiful life!! 

It took me a few months to read your entire thread. I would read a few pages a day during my lunch breaks in the lab haha. 

MIL is pretty useful despite the frustrations she causes you huh? The cribs are adorable. What is the design theme for the nursery?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Senbei said:


> PBC, congrats on the twins and your beautiful life!!
> 
> It took me a few months to read your entire thread. I would read a few pages a day during my lunch breaks in the lab haha.
> 
> MIL is pretty useful despite the frustrations she causes you huh? The cribs are adorable. What is the design theme for the nursery?


 
thank you!  the theme is vintage french chic!  colors are baby blue, sage green, beige, cremes....  and yes, MIL and i had fun doing the bedding together.  she loves to sew!


----------



## babyskyblue

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you!  the theme is vintage french chic!  colors are baby blue, sage green, beige, cremes....  and yes, MIL and i had fun doing the bedding together.  she loves to sew!



It's good to hear that MIL is so cooperative and working as a team!!!!


----------



## hermesmonkey

PBC, I love the florets and simple rope on the cribs.  Makes it look extra special.  The fabric is lovely.


----------



## cindy05

You have exquisite taste...but of course we already know that.  Thank you for sharing this special time in your life with us! 


peanutbabycakes said:


> a lil update on the nursery i would like to share.....
> 
> i went to a fabric store and bought some pretty baby blue/beige/white french toile fabric and mint green fringe trim for the crib bedding:
> 
> View attachment 762582
> 
> 
> MIL used the fabric to custom make the bedskirts and the bumpers:
> 
> View attachment 762591
> 
> 
> and i ordered the PERFECT chandelier today!!!!
> 
> View attachment 762584


----------



## awhitney

Hi *PBC, *this is my first time reading your thread, and it took me 2 days to read through the whole thing LOL. You have an amazing collection of handbags and accessories. Your home is beautiful, really a dream house. And you seem like such a down-to-earth person, truly a beautiful soul. Congratulations on your Twin Boys!


----------



## dreamdoll

*PBC*, the fabric and the nursery are totally charming!! Thanks for sharing the lovely pics!!


----------



## heychar

WW


----------



## oo_let_me_see

pbc, the chandelier is adorable!  It will go perfectly.


----------



## LushBoutique

I love the chandelier!  It is going to look great in the twins room.  Also the fabric is adorable, I think they will have the most unique, cute and classic nursery out there!!!!


----------



## bags07

Very cute nursery room.


----------



## Blaque-Honey

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you!    DH owns an IT consulting company.  i've recently dabbled in real estate part time.* i think the key is not really how much money you make, but how you spend it. i love to bargain shop for just about anything period.  it's almost like a high.*  and i save the big bucks for my BIG TIME loves:  Hermes  & jewelry.



Haven't read the entire thread but you are preaching to the choir! It's not about how much money you make -- but how you go about spending it.   
...how much money you keep. 
IMO, you can make $350,000/yr+ but your 'bills' won't go far if you have poor money management skills.

Besides the occasional Benz, Harley and Rolex, my mate is very wise with his money.  He earns somewhere between $90,000-110,000/yr (minus his other business ventures) and the man's mtg is only $650.00/mth! 
I've picked up some great habits from him. 
If I could only kick this fledgling handbag addiction, I'd be fine.
But -- I just discovered DIOR...so, uh...I don't think that's going to happen anytime soon. 

-- Nothing wrong with a man who cleans house! That's good for you guys. Better to keep money in the household then to constantly pay it out, imo. My mate probably would clean as he is a meticulous perfectionist but he works all the time so he relies on a maid. 
Just moved in w/him...so I plan to ask him to relieve the lady and do the cleaning myself. 


You have to save money where you can, y'know?
Uh hello...?  Why would he give money away to strangers when he could be giving it all to 'wifey'!   I could use a couple extra hundred a week! (just playing)  LOL
--You're dabbling in Real Estate? Cool -- so am I.  I'm an Actuarial Science major but real estate investing will *always* be my first love. I just paid for appraisal courses (commercial real estate) so hopefully I can do both.  It's good to create opportunities and options for yourself.

--Your stories are hilarious. I cracked up when you discussed your DH's friend's calling him p-whipped. Then you said that you were going to click  " 'Buy it Now' and he wasn't even going to blink...!" 
Or something like that. Too funny!

--You're home is lovely. I want to be you when I grow up! Love the Birkin bags. For me, this thread is completely motivational.

--Giving up everything you have to be a mother?  I totally agree. Nothing is more important than your little ones and family, imo.
I have no children yet (lol) but my future family IS the main reason why I'm hustling -- and practically killing myself doing so right now.  
There aren't enough hours in the day, I swear. 
But I grew up _below _the 'poverty line' and I'd never put my kids through that drama. They deserve a certain lifestyle and every child deserves a good start.


----------



## La Vanguardia

The chandelier is very pretty! It reminds me of a similar one I saw here, but yours is far prettier.

I also love toile de jouy fabrics.


----------



## luciabugia

I have no words..all been said by the ladies.  Congrats on your twins..welcome to the Twins Club!


----------



## rghstyle

PBC, DH and I just bought our first home  Although the house looks great, we are putting some of our personal touches on the structure (actually a lot) Your home has been a great inspiration! You have such impeccable taste! I have taken a few ideas from you (hope you do not mind). Anyway, I was wondering if you can post some pics of your home decorated and furnished, if you do not mind. Better yet, can I bring you down to Orange County to help me? Your taste and mine will make my house a master piece! 

JK, pictures or some design inspirations will do! Do you have any good magazines you    can recommend?


----------



## Stinas

OMG the twins room is going to look amazing!!!!!


----------



## 90046

Awesome.

Twins' bedding & chandelier is TDF.
Even if I had your budget, I couldn't do it nearly as well.
Kudos, girl.


----------



## shopalot

What a fantastic choice of fabric!
I love the toile, it's classic and timeless!
I love the chandelier! This will be a nice addition to the nursery


----------



## flrich23

I love the round cribs! They are so adorable, your so lucky.


----------



## edsbgrl

The crib is beautiful PBC .  Glad to hear you are doing well in your pregnancy too!


----------



## outtacontrol

Oh PBC your DH is soooo Hunky in this pic!!!!!! ooohhh la la!!
this entire thread has been so happy and uplifting. it's so nice to know that there are such genuine sweeties out there in the world. Your lovely personality and sweetness matches your home, dh and collection beautifly..Perfection! you just might be my first grush! (girl crush) hehe 
I hope this thread never ends!! 



peanutbabycakes said:


> my latest dress buy...DH and i were at Betsey Johnson boutique in vegas recently and DH thought this dress was too cute not to buy for me :
> 
> View attachment 372922
> 
> 
> it actually matched perfectly with my tri color ostrich kelly and grey suede louboutins!


----------



## mrs nordic

Absolutely LOVE the chandelier, *PBC*!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my girlfriends threw me a beautiful baby shower a couple weekends ago and just wanted to share a couple pics from it:

the twin cakes:




party favors:




also, here is a gift from my friend and fellow PFer *pazt* for my lil' princes:




the changing table after MIL made matching lining for the baskets (sorry for the mess...still have to organize & put away everything!):


----------



## BagAngel

How cute! Fab pressies from Patz, love them!


----------



## allbrandspls

I love the tranformation and all the goodies. Your such a lucky gal.....two princes.


----------



## oregonfanlisa

How absolutely adorable!  I love all the attention to detail!  Looks like you had an amazing baby shower!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

What a wonderful baby shower! The gift signs Pazt got you are soo cute!! Thanks for sharing the steps from your closet to your princes!


----------



## LaurieAnn

*peanutbabycakes[/B], please allow me to congratulate you on your impending birth of twin boys! Twice blessed is a beautiful thing.  I have been away for a while with major health issues but yours in the first thread I checked upon return to real life.  I'm am so happy for you and your family.*


----------



## meluvs2shop

congratulations on this wonderful journey that you and your husband are about to embark upon. i still have a ways to go before my little one arrives, but i wish you all the blessings and happiness in the world.


----------



## Phédre

The babyshowerpics are amazing! Love the little bubblegum... eh things! Don't know how you name them in English. Love the present from Patz, they fit the room perfectly!


----------



## Jeneen

Hi again PBC...

I am loving your nursery theme, and the baby shower your friend threw for you looks beautiful! How kind of your MIL to help out with the bedding (but still stick to the theme you want  )I also love your new H shoes and bag, and the ox charm.

Congratulations again! Can't wait for your new arrivals


----------



## legofish

Wow... thanks for sharing...

Your collection is so so so so great!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow amazing shower you had! =)


----------



## Happy Luppy

You collections are just AMAZING, so envious !


----------



## jelts

Such a lovely baby shower! Hope you had lots of fun too!


----------



## Barbiedoll

Love PATZ gift for your lil prince's and your MIL changing table is to cute ...great baby shower and gifts


----------



## ampeefyed

PBC, i am truly amazed by everything, mostly how your belongings hold special memories and stories. 

Unfortunately for me i discovered this thread late but i'm definitely gonna be back to go through EVERYTHING.


----------



## aikuromi

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you *chix*!
> 
> i don't have too many scarves but the ones i do have are intended to use as decor (framed and hung).  i purchased 4 hermes ones recently that i will be doing this with.  both DH and i are year of the Ox (1973), and hermes just came out with these to celebrate the 2009 Ox year:
> 
> View attachment 522462
> View attachment 522466


awwwwwwww you're Vietnamese and born in the year of the ox and so am I except I'm one Ox younger than you are so that means I have hope... maybe I'll be lucky and in 12 yrs I may have 1/10th of what you have!  lol a girl can dream . Everything you have is beautiful. Thanks for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## shopalot

Thanks for sharing pics of your baby shower!  Your MIL is doing an amazing job with your fabric.  I can't wait to see more


----------



## minismurf04

Wow..can't believe how much has been posted since I last cked!!  

That's so nice of your MIL to custom sew the details!  It just makes the room that much warmer&personalized!!  She must be over the moon too with twin boys in the family!  ^^

Love the chandelier!  Your taste is impeccable once again and on the dot!  Can't wait to see more!!  I'm so happy that you can fill up that toy room now(if not already!) for the babies!  Pls do get plenty of rest as they will tire you out very soon!


----------



## everything posh

Looks like you had a fantastic baby shower! The nursery looks sooo great! Getting close to bringing your princes home!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

found some cute vintage looking "trunks" that i'm going to use as decor for the nursery:




i received some lovely monogrammed gifts from friends recently 
that i would like to share....it just warms my heart to see their names!  

burpcloths:




hooded towels:


----------



## awhitney

Adorable monogrammed gifts, PBC!! Adorable names too!



peanutbabycakes said:


> found some cute vintage looking "trunks" that i'm going to use as decor for the nursery:
> 
> View attachment 788016
> 
> 
> i received some lovely monogrammed gifts from friends recently
> that i would like to share....it just warms my heart to see their names!
> 
> burpcloths:
> 
> View attachment 788017
> 
> 
> hooded towels:
> 
> View attachment 788018


----------



## allbrandspls

They are so adorable, love the names.


----------



## mschanel5

How should I start... I read 176 pages since 8:30ish and now it's past 1am Gosh PBC, I feel like I'm your distant friend, minus the luxury materials, but we have the same love for appreciating our significant other (also how our significant other appreciate/spoils us like 10X more) and how stories/memories what keeps us smiling everyday. As I read your post, I was like I have a Teacup Chi too, I'm Vietnamese too, I'm the year of the OX too, I shop for bargains on certain things too, and so forth. As much I envy all of the things you have, I realized you're the first person I ever heard who still has a big heart and soul unederneath it all. So really, I envy you as a person, and your personality. I would love to meet you one day, maybe you can help me pick my first Hermes Handbag and give me your expertise of the product/style  I was going to say maybe I'll run into you in Vegas but it doesn't seem like you can anytime soon (my significant other loves and plays only Blackjack too)  Warm wishes to the rest of your pregnancy and I look forward on reading your faboulous posts. Good Night


----------



## Jeneen

Cute names for the twins PBC - can we find out how you picked them?


----------



## Phédre

Great names and lovely gifts! The suitcases are awesome!


----------



## Barbiedoll

I love the names Brady and Bailey too cute - and the burps cloths and hooded towels


----------



## pursegrl12

peanutbabycakes said:


> found some cute vintage looking "trunks" that i'm going to use as decor for the nursery:
> 
> View attachment 788016
> 
> 
> i received some lovely monogrammed gifts from friends recently
> that i would like to share....it just warms my heart to see their names!
> 
> burpcloths:
> 
> View attachment 788017
> 
> 
> hooded towels:
> 
> View attachment 788018


 

Brady!!! that's what we are going to name our little september arrival 

beautiful gifts that your friends gave you!!!


----------



## bextasy

so cute love the gifts!


----------



## LeeMiller

Aw, adorable update.  I love seeing how you're decorating the twins room!!!  Love those mini-trunks!  (We have the same trunk coffeetable PBC, lol).   

My fiance and I are getting married this weekend in Vegas and its making me want to get pregnant asap!  I just had lunch with a friend with a little boy and she wants another one because she says little boys love their moms soooo much.  I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lovely thread as always PBC!!
Congrats LeeMiller!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

The room is really coming together PBC! I'm so happy for you


----------



## dreamdoll

Beautiful gifts, they are adorable!!


----------



## ChanelCamelia

the monogrammed gifts are SUPER CUTE!  just like how your boys are going to be! congrats on just 6 more weeks! happy for you


----------



## sunfire27

PBC, first of all, I want to say congrats on the twins.  As I have had the pleasure of reading through this thread over the past week, I know it is a long time coming and I wish you all the best.  And from what I can gather from your posts, you will be a great, nurturing mother as your genuine personality and spirit are definitely apparent. 

Secondly, I love your collection of H bags.  I myself have delayed my dream of owning the black togo 30 because I decided to follow my dream, leave my job and pursue my masters and Phd.  But, I'm only 28, so I have all the time in the world.  I'm planning on joining the H club with a gift to myself when I earn my phd. I have managed to somehow augment my handbag collection with a few LV, Marc Jacobs, and Gucci (I'm a LV girl with Hermes hope).  However, in the meantime, I just admire your collection and dream.


----------



## snowcake

What a gorgeous closet you have!  I showed DH your pics of your room and told him about the Hermes bags you have displayed (boys don't usually get handbags, at least mine doesn't) and he asked why you don't have locks on those cabinets!


----------



## luciabugia

^^^


----------



## Senbei

The baby shower favors crack me up! I'm in the middle of my finals right now so it was a nice little laugh

I hope things are going well, PBC. You must be feeling very pregnant right now.


----------



## purpleevny20

wow IT took me 8 full hrs to go through your fabulous collection and my jaw dropped
You are one lucky girl and congratulations of your upcoming twin boys They will be  handful but little blessings
IF you ever get tired of any of them u can send them to me lol


----------



## purpleevny20

wow IT took me 8 full hrs to go through your fabulous collection and my jaw dropped
You are one lucky girl and congratulations of your upcoming twin boys They will be  handful but little blessings
IF you ever get tired of any of them u can send them to me lol


----------



## Greenstar

Senbei said:


> The baby shower favors crack me up! I'm in the middle of my finals right now so it was a nice little laugh
> 
> I hope things are going well, PBC. You must be feeling very pregnant right now.


 
Work hard and stick in you might have all of this one day, when your smart enough LOL


----------



## Martina_Italy

PBC, your baby shower gifts and your new baby's things are sooooo cute!!!! I guess you and DH are on cloud nine! I'm really happy for you!!


----------



## LouisVuittonBoy

sweetneet said:


> WOW. all i can say is WOW. that is an ~AMAZING~ closet!! and everything in it is gorgeous!!
> 
> I have to Agree OW MY GODDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Greetings From the Netherlands


----------



## Senbei

Greenstar said:


> Work hard and stick in you might have all of this one day, when your smart enough LOL



I'm working, I'm working!! Just finished my finals and now I need to work on a report. I'll never consider myself smart enough though. Life is all about learning.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

aww love the names you picked out! how cute!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

PBC just in case I'm not around...

I wish you safe, calm and speedy delivery. Those little boys are going to be very lucky having you for a mom. 

My best wishes go out to you and your husband


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hi everyone!!!  i'm still around!!  LOL  haven't delivered the babies yet!  i'm 31 weeks and have 5 more weeks to go!!  can't wait!!!  thank you so much for all your posts.  haven't had the chance to reply to everyone yet, but do know i have read your comments!  just been busy getting all the necessities ready for the twins.  almost done with the nursery too!  

and of course, DH asked me what i wanted for "push present"!  i actually said "nothing" but we'll see...LOL

*baggaholic *- thank you!  good to see you back again!!


----------



## binky

Hi PBC! I'm soooo late to the party. Congratulations to you and your DH! I can imagine you are both very excited. I hope all goes well 5 weeks from now


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Wow you're getting close, I know you must be excited!


----------



## tatertot

Just wanted to stop in and say hello! I know how excited you and your hubby must be with your date fast approaching and I'm wishing you a wonderful delivery. I can't wait to see finished pics of the nursery when you get a chance and I can only imagine what you'll receive for a "push present". Take care and keep those feet up


----------



## LeMonde

Dear *PBC*, Belated but​ 
*Suuuuuuuuuper MAJOR *
*and from the bottom of my heart *
*CONGRATULATIONS !!!*


​ 
I'm sooooooooo happy for you and your DH and I know exactly what you're going through, sooooo much love  You'll be a fantastic mommy, no doubt about it, and I'm sure your DH will be a great dad as well. I'm sending all the best wishes for these last few weeks and for a quick and easy delivery. 
Looking forward to your updates and pics!
xoxoxo​


----------



## anin8888

Hi PBC!!! 
My first post on your thread!
I'm so excited for you! Those boys are going to be the handsome-est boys! Love all of your decor. I'm taking the bumper off of his round crib bc the babe is pulling up now. At least that lasted 9 months. Good luck with the delivery!!! I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers!
 Ani


----------



## Miss Socialite

Greenstar said:


> .... when your smart enough LOL




Lmao! The irony of this.





Anyway, beautiful collection. Congratulations on the twins.


----------



## Div4life

Congrats PBC you have made it this far!! I wish you the best of luck with those twin boys! May you have a safe delivery and that everyone is happy and healthy!!!You will enjoy motherhood.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hope you are well PBC!! 

I have a question. Where did you get the doorknob to your closet?! I feel like I've looked everywhere and no one has a knob I like!


----------



## LadyxBec

addictedtoJUICY said:


> i want to be you when i grow up


 
So do I! I am in l.o.v.e.


----------



## jacqualyn

wow i made it to page 178 finally and what fun it was to seee..i am glad u will get to experience motherhood and i wish u all the best of luckk!! =]


----------



## Baggaholic

peanutbabycakes said:


> *baggaholic *- thank you!  good to see you back again!!



Hehe.. I was always around. Just did it quietly.


----------



## bless2009

margaritaxmix said:


> Wow, I am SPEECHLESS. Stunning, gorgeous, amazing closet and goods inside it. CANNOT wait to see everything!


Wow!!!! one day when I grow up...I want a closet just like yours..lol...great taste!!! any tips on how I can purchase a gucci bag at a reasonable price?...I'm new to the site...

Thanks,.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

WOW how time flies!!  Soon your little Princes, your little angels, the loves of your lives will be home in this beautiful home you two have lovingly made for them!  What a blessed moment, event, MIRACLE you are about to receive!  I am so happy for you PBC and your wonderful DH.  Enjoy the rest of your lives with your babies - soon you will forget what life was like before they were here - life will truly begin when you have your babies in your arms!  Good luck and enjoy your little oxes!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hello everyone!!  

went to the dr's today & both babies are doing really well!  i'm currently 32 weeks along and have scheduled my c-section for july 22!    i cannot wait bc i am now officially a beachwhale!  LOL  it's been very difficult to function simple tasks on a daily basis bc of the extra weight so i've been resting a lot.  being pregnant is still such a beautiful thing though.....

*me @ 30 weeks*




*me @ 32 weeks (today)*




when DH asked me recently what i had wanted for a push present, i replied "nothing" but of course....we all knew this wasn't the truth!  LOL    DH knew exactly what i have been wanting for years when we began baby planning & i wanted to see if he remembered!  so after my dr's appt this morning, we went to the jewelry store to pick up *push present #1*!  

a pair of aaron basha shoe pendants in white gold and enamel with sprinkles of lil' diamonds (of course!)    one shoe for each baby!  i will have them engraved with their names and birthdate on the back after i deliver.  








*push present #2* is being made as we speak & will arrive hopefully before i deliver!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^They are absolutely beyond adorable!   I can't think of a more perfect push present!!   I'm sure #2 is equally fabulous, but I'm just dying over the pendants now haha.   

I've read this entire thread (not just now haha, but since it started ), and there's nothing I can say that hasn't already been said (but I'll say it anyway)!   You have impeccable taste and style, and most importantly, you seem like a really classy, genuine person!   I hope you have a smooth delivery and that you and your DH enjoy being parents!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

aww lovely push present!!! so cute and what great sentiment behind it too!! can't wait to see your second present!! =)


----------



## Stinas

You look GREAT!!!
The charms are TDF!


----------



## MadameButterfly

The pendants are really cute.


----------



## rghstyle

Adorable!

You, Your pregnancy, and the pendants! Such a creative way of keeping your babies close to your heart! Have you taken professional pregnancy shots, i suggest you do, your pregnancy is beautiful! They will be special for you and your DH to share. Good Luck!


----------



## allbrandspls

Looking absolutely fab, very beautiful.

I love your lil shoes pendant, so gorgeous!!!!!!!!! 
Can't wait to see your second push pressie.


----------



## Sammyjoe

What a wonderful push present!!


----------



## Phédre

The pendants are so cute, a perfect push present!
And you are the most gorgeous beachwhale I have ever seen!


----------



## Boogee119

Love your nursery!!  Congratulations again PBC!!  Wish you a smooth delivery.


----------



## dreamdoll

*PBC*, the shoe pendants are so adorable!!  I can't wait to see your push present #2


----------



## Greenstar

Good luck with your labour,I hope its not to grooling!


----------



## hapijuliet18

you're so cute!  and i've got to say, you're the most gorgeous beachwhale i've seen   ...such beautiful pendants!  congratulations!!!



peanutbabycakes said:


> hello everyone!!
> 
> went to the dr's today & both babies are doing really well!  i'm currently 32 weeks along and have scheduled my c-section for july 22!    i cannot wait bc i am now officially a beachwhale!  LOL  it's been very difficult to function simple tasks on a daily basis bc of the extra weight so i've been resting a lot.  being pregnant is still such a beautiful thing though.....
> 
> *me @ 30 weeks*
> 
> View attachment 803809
> 
> 
> *me @ 32 weeks (today)*
> 
> View attachment 803811
> 
> 
> when DH asked me recently what i had wanted for a push present, i replied "nothing" but of course....we all knew this wasn't the truth!  LOL    DH knew exactly what i have been wanting for years when we began baby planning & i wanted to see if he remembered!  so after my dr's appt this morning, we went to the jewelry store to pick up *push present #1*!
> 
> a pair of aaron basha shoe pendants in white gold and enamel with sprinkles of lil' diamonds (of course!)    one shoe for each baby!  i will have them engraved with their names and birthdate on the back after i deliver.
> 
> View attachment 803816
> View attachment 803817
> 
> 
> View attachment 803818
> 
> 
> *push present #2* is being made as we speak & will arrive hopefully before i deliver!


----------



## sunkissed10

you have such a great husband,your one lucky gal!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Ooooooohhh, you're so cute in the latest pics!!! And the pendants are adorable..can't wait to see push present #2!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*These are so, so cute!!!*


----------



## LeMonde

PBC, how exciting to know the exact date!  _(don't I wish I was due in July lol)_
You look absolutely GORGEOUS (regardless of how you feel) and the pendants are beautiful! 
Sending all the happy thoughts!


----------



## CVCD

*PBC*..your "push present" is adorable!!!...I never knew about this??...and is wondering if it is too late to have mine...LOL.
Will have to talk to my DH about this!!!
Anyway, Congratulations...OMG you only have a month left!!!!!!!....so excited for you!!!!



peanutbabycakes said:


> hello everyone!!
> 
> went to the dr's today & both babies are doing really well! i'm currently 32 weeks along and have scheduled my c-section for july 22!  i cannot wait bc i am now officially a beachwhale! LOL it's been very difficult to function simple tasks on a daily basis bc of the extra weight so i've been resting a lot. being pregnant is still such a beautiful thing though.....
> 
> *me @ 30 weeks*
> 
> View attachment 803809
> 
> 
> *me @ 32 weeks (today)*
> 
> View attachment 803811
> 
> 
> when DH asked me recently what i had wanted for a push present, i replied "nothing" but of course....we all knew this wasn't the truth! LOL  DH knew exactly what i have been wanting for years when we began baby planning & i wanted to see if he remembered! so after my dr's appt this morning, we went to the jewelry store to pick up *push present #1*!
> 
> a pair of aaron basha shoe pendants in white gold and enamel with sprinkles of lil' diamonds (of course!)  one shoe for each baby! i will have them engraved with their names and birthdate on the back after i deliver.
> 
> View attachment 803816
> View attachment 803817
> 
> 
> View attachment 803818
> 
> 
> *push present #2* is being made as we speak & will arrive hopefully before i deliver!


----------



## wmgomez

Congrats!!!


----------



## LVandBaby

your closet is totally TDF! I am drooling over it


----------



## alo6

Just saw the little shoes!  They are so sweet and look fab on you!


----------



## labelmom5

sigh! gasp! giggle.. WOW


----------



## everything posh

I love the shoes from Aaron Basha! A wonderful gift to keep your boys close to your heart! You look FANTASTIC!


----------



## NYCBelle

PBC! JULY 22 is my bday!  Exciting!!!!  Cancer sign babies...get ready for those mood swings =)


----------



## amkur

Hope all is well and best wishes on your upcoming delivery!


----------



## BagAngel

Gorgeous pendant & you look great!


----------



## jeh3v

Awww you look adorable! I bet you can't wait for them to get here! Congrats on push present #1!


----------



## sesrup

Your pendant is super cute!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

For some reason, i have seen this thread dozens of times, but I have never commented on it.

PBC, you have a closet that would probably make most movie stars envious!!!!!

your bag collection is, in many ways, unmatchable!

everything about it is amazing!


----------



## hugabug

i haven't been back to your thread for  awhile and so i might be a little late... Congratulations PBC!! ) this great news made me feel so hopeful. weve been TTC for 5 years too and this just made me feel so very happy for you ) congrats again and i wish you all the best


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

I love your first push present!! The pendants are soo adorable!! Wishing you all the best with your delivery!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Shopaholic_Tasha said:


> I love your first push present!! The pendants are soo adorable!! Wishing you all the best with your delivery!




thank you!  i've been wearing them everyday!  love love love them to bits!!  my fave piece of jewelry by far!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hugabug said:


> i haven't been back to your thread for  awhile and so i might be a little late... Congratulations PBC!! ) this great news made me feel so hopeful. weve been TTC for 5 years too and this just made me feel so very happy for you ) congrats again and i wish you all the best



i wish you all the best and lots of luck!!!!  it will happen one day!  don't give up!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

NYCBelle said:


> PBC! JULY 22 is my bday!  Exciting!!!!  Cancer sign babies...get ready for those mood swings =)




awesome!  DH's bday is july 8 and he's a cancer too!  the twins are going to be just like daddy...ox/cancer!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

CVCD said:


> *PBC*..your "push present" is adorable!!!...I never knew about this??...and is wondering if it is too late to have mine...LOL.
> Will have to talk to my DH about this!!!
> Anyway, Congratulations...OMG you only have a month left!!!!!!!....so excited for you!!!!



it's never too late!!  LOL  you can add the charms to a bracelet too!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

LeMonde said:


> PBC, how exciting to know the exact date!  _(don't I wish I was due in July lol)_
> You look absolutely GORGEOUS (regardless of how you feel) and the pendants are beautiful!
> Sending all the happy thoughts!



thank you!!  congrats to you too le monde!!!!  you're not too far behind!!!  it goes by so fast!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Martina_Italy said:


> Ooooooohhh, you're so cute in the latest pics!!! And the pendants are adorable..can't wait to see push present #2!!



DH presented me with an opportunity for a push present #3 last week.  but i have to admit, i felt guilty so i said NO!  LOL yes, i'm crazy!!!!!    push presents #1 & 2 are pregnancy related, which are more meaningful to me.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sunkissed10 said:


> you have such a great husband,your one lucky gal!!



thank you!  he can be a "bad boy" too!  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hapijuliet18 said:


> you're so cute!  and i've got to say, you're the most gorgeous beachwhale i've seen   ...such beautiful pendants!  congratulations!!!



thank you!!!  i'm 34 weeks this week and have grown even more!!!  i'm beyond
the beachwhale look....what's bigger than a beachwhale???  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

rghstyle said:


> Adorable!
> 
> You, Your pregnancy, and the pendants! Such a creative way of keeping your babies close to your heart! Have you taken professional pregnancy shots, i suggest you do, your pregnancy is beautiful! They will be special for you and your DH to share. Good Luck!



i've thought about doing a pregnancy portrait session.  DH wants us to but i haven't gotten around to it!  i just feel sooooo gigantic now and none of my "maternity" clothes even fit me anymore!!  plus, i'm bloated and swollen EVERYWHERE!!  i'll need to be photoshopped afterwards!  LOL  guess i still have 3 more weeks to decide!


----------



## HotCocoa

PBC, i don't really think there's much i can say that hasn't already been said by others on this thread!   you have a fabulous collection of bags, along with impeccable style!  i've been following your thread since i joined last year, but never posted until now.  i just wanted to extend a huge CONGRATULATIONS on  expecting twins!! you must be so excited!  from your posts, i can tell you'll be a sweet and nurturing mother!!  i wish you all the best & many blessings to you & your DH!!!


----------



## candy2100

peanutbabycakes said:


> i've thought about doing a pregnancy portrait session.  DH wants us to but i haven't gotten around to it!  i just feel sooooo gigantic now and none of my "maternity" clothes even fit me anymore!!  plus, i'm bloated and swollen EVERYWHERE!!  i'll need to be photoshopped afterwards!  LOL  guess i still have 3 more weeks to decide!



I hope you do it! I have three kids, and each time I swore I would do it, but I never got around to it 

Those charms are CUTE!  

Congratulations!!- I hope the delivery is easy and the little oxes are healthy!


----------



## shopalot

What fantastic pressies *PBC!*  The end is in sight and I'm sending only good thoughts your way!


----------



## Martina_Italy

peanutbabycakes said:


> DH presented me with an opportunity for a push present #3 last week.  but i have to admit, i felt guilty so i said NO!  LOL yes, i'm crazy!!!!!    push presents #1 & 2 are pregnancy related, which are more meaningful to me.




This makes sense!


----------



## BagaholicChef

when i read you said NO to DH for a push present.. i thought i'd share this to all the girls out there drooling (like me) over your to die for collection...
so ladies, and gentlemen, read on 

NINE WORDS WOMEN USE:


(1) Fine: This is the word women use to end an argument when they are right and you need to shut up.


(2) Five Minutes: If she is getting dressed, this means a half an hour. Five minutes is only five minutes if you have just been given five more minutes to watch the game before helping around the house.


(3) Nothing: This is the calm before the storm. This means something, and you should be on your toes. Arguments that begin with nothing usually end in fine.


(4) Go Ahead: This is a dare, not permission. Don't Do It!


(5) Loud Sigh: This is actually a word, but is a non-verbal statement often misunderstood by men. A loud sigh means she thinks you are an idiot and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here and arguing with you about nothing. (Refer back to # 3 for the meaning of nothing.)


(6) That's Okay: This is one of the most dangerous statements a women can make to a man. That's okay means she wants to think long and hard before deciding how and when you will pay for your mistake.


(7) Thanks: A woman is thanking you, do not question, or faint. Just say you're welcome. (I want to add in a clause here - This is true, unless she says 'Thanks a lot' - that is PURE sarcasm and she is not thanking you at all. DO NOT say 'you're welcome' .   That will bring on a 'whatever').


(8) Whatever: Is a woman's way of saying F--K YOU!


(9) Don't worry about it, I got it: Another dangerous statement, meaning this is something that a woman has told a man to do several times, but is now doing it herself. This will later result in a man asking 'What's wrong?' For the woman's response refer to # 3.




* Send this to the men you know, to warn them about arguments they can avoid if they remember the terminology.


* Send this to all the women you know to give them a good laugh, 'cause they know it's true!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

WOOOOWWWWW  you have an amazing closet and I loved reading all of yur thread.
All the best to you and yours.


----------



## purse mommy

peanutbabycakes said:


> i've thought about doing a pregnancy portrait session.  DH wants us to but i haven't gotten around to it!  i just feel sooooo gigantic now and none of my "maternity" clothes even fit me anymore!!  plus, i'm bloated and swollen EVERYWHERE!!  i'll need to be photoshopped afterwards!  LOL  guess i still have 3 more weeks to decide!


Take the pics.  I did a session with my 4th and last pregnancy.  It was really special.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*PBC - *How's the nursery coming along? Are you done yet? Wow, it's so exciting knowing the date when your twins will be born.


----------



## amkur

peanutbabycakes said:


> i've thought about doing a pregnancy portrait session. DH wants us to but i haven't gotten around to it! i just feel sooooo gigantic now and none of my "maternity" clothes even fit me anymore!! plus, i'm bloated and swollen EVERYWHERE!! i'll need to be photoshopped afterwards! LOL guess i still have 3 more weeks to decide!


 
You should do it! I did, bloated and all, but I thought "I will not be pregnant with THIS child anymore" and I realized it would be neat to show my son the pics when he got older. I was photoshopped afterwards, stretch marks and all!


----------



## BagsOnly

peanutbabycakes said:


> awesome! DH's bday is july 8 and he's a cancer too! the twins are going to be just like daddy...ox/cancer!


 
OMG MY DH'S BDAY IS ON THE SAME DAY TOO!!! They are the most gengerous, easy going, kind hearted people! But they are a ticking time bomb too.... when they get angry they mean business... b/c its so out of their nature. Is ur DH like that too???

PS: CONGRATS ON THE BABIES.... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM IN REAL!


----------



## HelloKitty08

PBC - please show us updated pics of your nursery!!!  Thank you!!  Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Katel

soooooooooooo happy for you and DH, pbc!!  I love your bootie pendants, so perfect, so sweet. happy early birthday wishes to your darling dh, and keep up the fabulous work - you're in the homestretch now, nearly there - great job, Mama!


p.s. my thought on the pictures is to sit for them, cuz you may regret not doing it later, and then it's too late. (If you hate them, you can always store them somewhere far away.


----------



## Purse=Heaven

i've never heard of a pregnancy photo shoot but that's a really good idea!! i love all the new stuff going in the nursery, i can't wait til the boys come!!  

the baby shoe pendants are adorable too, i think celine dion has them also! either way they are amazing


----------



## denteve

Thanks for posting your amazing collection. It's such an inspiration! Sending best wishes to your twins!! Congratulations


----------



## horsetrader

PBC - sending you good wishes for a happy and healthy delivery of your two lovely boys.
    Chiming in on the preggo photo shoot - I did not do one when pregnant with my twins, but am sort of wishing I had now.  I have lots of candid snaps, but it would have been nice to have some of those lovely family preggo shots with DH standing behind me lovingly.   After the twins were born I do not remember too many shots being taken of me - but my DD and DS were and are the most photographed children in the world!


----------



## mayen120

35 wk twins.........good job PBC 


congrats in advance


----------



## Phédre

Beautiful, PBC! Love the sign above the door!


----------



## sunfire27

Beautiful nursery! Congrats on being 35 weeks!


----------



## candy2100

The nursery looks amazing!  I love how you have repeated the pom-pom fringe on the blanket and the drapery!  Very cool


----------



## Barbiedoll

aww so cute ..love how its all coming together


----------



## fendibbag

Your nursery is dreamy!! Congratulations on reaching the 35 weeks!! You are going to be a wonderful mom!!


----------



## cindy05

The nursery looks fantastic!


----------



## accio sacculus

OMG!  :nuts!  *PBC*!  I haven't visited your thread in so long, I didn't even know you were having twins!    Congratulations!  And BOYS too!  I'm so excited for you!   Your nursery is just HEAVENLY!!  Such lucky babies!  Your life story tells just like a fairytale!  So beautiful!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Your nursery is a dream come true - every single piece is so beautiful - your two princes are lucky to have such mommy and daddy) happy 35wks!!  its going by fast isnt it?)


----------



## allbrandspls

i LOVE THE TRANFORMATION PBC. THE BOYS ARE SO BLESSED TO HAVE SUCH  A LOVING MOTHER.


----------



## Stinas

the nursery looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow love the nursery!! you have exceptional taste!!!


----------



## HelloKitty08

peanutbabycakes said:


> had my 35 weeks dr's appt today and so far, everything looks great! the babies are about 5lbs each and still on target for july 22 c-section!
> 
> thought i'd post some updated pics of the nursery. almost done except for lil things here and there. have to decide on where to hang wall shelving/frames/decor and still trying to find that perfect side table and lamp. the chandelier is scheduled to arrive early august.
> 
> View attachment 820911
> View attachment 820914
> 
> 
> *still looking for the perfect side table and lamp to put next to the chaise lounge*
> 
> View attachment 820915
> 
> 
> *changing table* - still need to install floating shelves above it
> 
> View attachment 820912
> 
> 
> View attachment 820920


Only 2 more weeks to go!  Woohoo! So excited for you!!  Your nursery is gorgeous and I'm sure your babies will be gorgeous too - you deserve the best.  You are such a caring and generous person - obliging every time we ask for more pics even though you' re in your final stages of pregnancy!!  Thank you for taking the time to show us everything - you have no idea how it brightens our day seeing pics of your nursery and your beautiful things - thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Beautiful nursery PBC!!!*


----------



## poshpearl

Your collection is gorgeous and the nursery is absolutely stunning PBC! Everything's so perfect! Cant wait for the arrival of your 2 sweet hearts Brady and Bailey!!!!!! (Pardon me if I made a typo error!)


----------



## NYCBelle

Love your nursery! so chic! and I love that plaque on the wall so adorable!


----------



## AECornell

I've been reading this thread since the beginning but haven't commented yet (i've been lazy!). Your collection is out of this world! So excited for you and your husband on the arrival of your twins! Congratulations! That nursery is truly heaven, especially when you get your little angels home!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

i just commented it but again i love the nursery all put  together! i also really like the eiffel tower paintings


----------



## BarbadosBride

Your home and the nursery are really classy. Thanks for allowing us a glimpse into your world.

Very best wishes with motherhood and the twins!


----------



## LVuittonLover

peanutbabycakes said:


> had my 35 weeks dr's appt today and so far, everything looks great! the babies are about 5lbs each and still on target for july 22 c-section!
> 
> thought i'd post some updated pics of the nursery. almost done except for lil things here and there. have to decide on where to hang wall shelving/frames/decor and still trying to find that perfect side table and lamp. the chandelier is scheduled to arrive early august.
> 
> View attachment 820911
> View attachment 820914
> 
> 
> *still looking for the perfect side table and lamp to put next to the chaise lounge*
> 
> View attachment 820915
> 
> 
> *changing table* - still need to install floating shelves above it
> 
> View attachment 820912
> 
> 
> View attachment 820920


*PBC, the nursery looks splendid.   *


----------



## mdlcal28

Congratulations PBC! 
I love the names Brady and Bailey!
And how appropriate that the Aaron Basha box was..................ORANGE!!!!


----------



## LeMonde

*PBC *- The nursery is absolutely *BEAUTIFUL !!!* Love, looove, looooove it! 
Thank you so much for sharing the pics with us!


peanutbabycakes said:


> awesome! DH's bday is july 8 and he's a cancer too! the twins are going to be just like daddy...ox/cancer!


Oh that's so sweet!  My lil' one will be Libra like Daddy but Ox like Mommy 
He's due date is really close to DH's b-day... DH was actually very excited about it but I'm trying to plan it the way that each of them can have their own B-day weekend, hope the lil' one will cooperate LOL 

Sending tons of e-hugs!  Less than two weeks to go! So excited for you!!!


----------



## BagAngel

So excited for you now, it won't be long! Wishing you all the very best! The nursery looks amazing!


----------



## poed0216

wow. I had to chime in here and let you know how much I have enjoyed your posts. I am currently 37 weeks along and have been on bedrest for 2 months now. I have soooo enjoyed going thru each page (a few a day ) of your closet/nursery tour. I too, like most posters here am in awe of your beautiful closet!! Thanks so much for taking the time to share with us (and taking my mind off being stuck on bedrest for a few hours a day). I wish you and your new family all the best. I'm sure those two little babies will be the begining of a wonderful new chapter in your lives! best of luck and PLEASE keep posting when you have time


----------



## Martina_Italy

Gorgeous nursery, PBC!! It really looks like a dream place for children!!! I love the sign above the door!


----------



## clocloo

very beautiful closet,,,,good taste


----------



## clocloo

peanutbabycakes said:


> on a trip to buenes aires in oct 2006, DH bought me a lil' special souvenir...
> 
> 35cm bi-color (chocolate & potiron) box calf palladium hardware birkin




Awsom bay, i really love ir


----------



## brianarose

sooo awesome!!!


----------



## Sum

Wow, the nursery is absolutely gorgeous! I love the subdued palette and have always loved calming shades of beiges and blues.

My baby will be due in December and will be a Saguittarius Ox like his/her father (I will know whether a girl or boy in my next checkup). When I first learned this it tickled me pink, since the estimated due date is within a few days of DH's b-day!

Anyhow congratulations on the twin boys and hope you do go for the pregnancy portrait -- I plan to have mine in a couple more months when belly is bigger =)


----------



## Cates

the nursery looks beautiful!  I wish you the best of health and luck for the delivery of your little angels!


----------



## shopalot

PBC the nursery came together beautifully!
Your boys are truly blessed to have you both as parents.
Only 8 days left to go


----------



## dangergirl

*PBC*, I've been looking through your thread as inspiration for building if we ever decide to build our own dream chateau. It's truly inspiring. What I missed clearly for a whole year I've been trying to make up for in a few days.

Just a note about your twins! Good luck dear. I'm currently on my two week wait, hoping for a positive on the preggo tests. I think that's the sweetest - twins are gonna be hectic but worth the wait, definitely.

Also, about MIL. Even though we love them, every once in a while we just wanna give her a good slap across that critical, attention deficient looking face.

My MIL lives in a 10+Million dollar property that DH completely remodeled and revamped for her...I mean, we're talking sparkles and that kitchen model that's fit for a butler-cooks-and-maid.

Guess what? She complained about the damned crystal chandeliers! Then she complained about the 3 different types of Air conditioning systems we installed in there. Then she complained about the steepness of the hill where her home is located (EVEN THOUGH SHE HAS A DRIVER and she USES him too) then she complained that her WALK IN CLOSET and her master suite were too small for her KING size bed...

I don't know what to do about MILs...All I can say is that in the end I always try to treat her nice. It's not her fault.


----------



## Zucnarf

PBC, everything is wonderful, and you are so nice.
Congrats on your twins, you'll be a great mommy


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you all for your your posts!  love reading them!  i have exactly 1 more week to go!  it's getting tougher and tougher each day now.  the boys want out.  i want them out.  but the dr. says NO!  LOL  my push present #2 came in yesterday!!!  will post pics when i get a chance.  

*dangergirl:*  thank you for your MIL stories!  you've been very generous to her!  mine has gotten worse, but as long as DH understands and is on my side, that's all that matters to me.  sometimes, you just have to look the other way.


----------



## AECornell

Aw *pbc* I bet you're so excited! Hopefully you won't be away from us for too long when those littles ones come!


----------



## dangergirl

PBC....honestly it's really difficult. But oh well. I wonder if that's how I'll be when I'm old? How sad.

Also, I am absolutely floored by your idea of a secret playroom. That's just beyond words, but I think I will with your permission, use that idea. I really like it. It's so sweet and considerate of children and their fantasy worlds when they want to play and be imaginative.


----------



## bonny_montana

Dear PBC, all the best with the twins and your big day. Love your thread and wishing you the safest of deliveries.


----------



## classymommy

Love ur collection..love the nursery! Its dreamy- I too just had my baby (5weeks ago) and when designing the nersury I wanted french chateau style- DH wanted more kid friendly- so sesame street it is.. That's ok at least I still have my makeup room with my collection in it! Anyhow besty wishes on ur delivery!


----------



## thepilotsgal

I love you collection and your nursery! Good luck with the babies!!!


----------



## sunfire27

The big day is approaching.  Soon, your dream will be in your arms.  Congrats once again!


----------



## suying

all the best to you and the babies, PBC!


----------



## stylishxmissy

I love your closet


----------



## dreamdoll

PBC, your nursery is gorgeous!! Hope you have a good delivery, last and final leg of the race to go 



peanutbabycakes said:


> had my 35 weeks dr's appt today and so far, everything looks great! the babies are about 5lbs each and still on target for july 22 c-section!
> 
> thought i'd post some updated pics of the nursery. almost done except for lil things here and there. have to decide on where to hang wall shelving/frames/decor and still trying to find that perfect side table and lamp. the chandelier is scheduled to arrive early august.
> 
> View attachment 820911
> View attachment 820914
> 
> 
> *still looking for the perfect side table and lamp to put next to the chaise lounge*
> 
> View attachment 820915
> 
> 
> *changing table* - still need to install floating shelves above it
> 
> View attachment 820912
> 
> 
> View attachment 820920


----------



## dell

AMAZING!  Your nursery is more spectacular then your closet, and that is hard to beat!! 

Good luck with the upcoming delivery!


----------



## lilcorinthian

Oh, the nursery looks lovely!  Congratulations, you're almost there! Wishing you the safest of deliveries!


----------



## BelWah Bag Lady

I love your closet and Hermes


----------



## Couture_Girl

peanut baby cakesss 
i dunno if you remember me but i sure do remember you and your amazing amazing collection and your house and your sweeetness )

hehe my house renovation is almost done
i have my own closet and bathroom now D
but money is tight; so no bags for meright noww! :/


----------



## clocloo

I love love this boutique closet


----------



## jelts

It's almost your due date! All the best! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## jancedtif

Hey *PBC*!  I'm so happy for you and your DH.  Your nursey is tdf!  I wish you a safe and happy (well as happy as you can be pushing lol) delivery!


----------



## Arachne911

Congrats! Plus I have to say OMG your closet it wonderful. I could set in it for hours!


----------



## BagAngel

Not long now PBC, you must be so excited. Wishing you a safe delivery of your baby boys & a speedy recovery from surgery.


----------



## flower71

Wishing you and your lil twins all the best in a few days now...


----------



## sweetdreamer16

oooo it's almost time!! all the best to a safe delivery! =)


----------



## missydarla

PBC, wishing you safe delivery of your baby boys......


----------



## polo888

hermesrose said:


> *pardon if i sound dumb - but is coke really THAT bad ?? I dont quite understand this. Even my aunt don't allow her kids any Sodas coz it causes dark eye rings ! Not sure if this is true or myth..*




YES! coke will kill you and/or make you fat. not sure which is worse


----------



## catabie

*PBC*: just wanna wish you a safe delivery and a speedy recovery.  you are in my thoughts


----------



## Charlie

I also wanted to pop (no pun intended) in to wish you a safe delivery. It is going to be though with the c-section and all but you will do just great.


----------



## Lovedior

your closet is just AMAZING. i love the design and your collection is so impressive !


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  less than 3 more days away till i get to meet my lil' princes!!!!!    i'm so excited!  i just want to hug and kiss them like crazy!!  good thing there are 2 of them so DH and i won't have to fight over who's turn it is to hold the baby!  :boxing:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

not sure if i posted this, but i recently purchased 2 hermes baby receiving blankets to wrap my boys in when they come home from the hospital:


----------



## Swanky

Still loving my twin prince's and I know you will too! Enjoy your last 3 days of quiet though


----------



## Kellybag

You have been waiting so very long PBC...this is truly exciting!  God Bless!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you *swanky* & *kellybag*!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

couldn't get a clear pic of baby A at my last ultrasound, but here is a 3D pic of baby B when i was almost 35 weeks:




i just want to kiss his cheeks!!!!


----------



## suying

wow, such a handsome baby! god bless and have a smooth delivery, PBC! ITA with Swanky that "Enjoy your last 3 days of quiet though"! LOL...


----------



## babyskyblue

3 more days, *PBC*!!!!  Wishing you a safe delivery/surgery.  Can't wait to see pictures of your gorgeous boys!!!!


----------



## miyale30

PBC, best wishes for your delivery, you must be sooo ready to see your boys! =)  I have really enjoyed your thread, what a wonderful collection you have!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HelloKitty08

Wow - the pic of the baby is amazing!  Wishing you a smooth & safe delivery.  Hope you'll still get some time to post on this thread in between changing nappies, feeding and napping!  You have a great DH and it sounds like you have a very good circle of friends who will help you out and there's always MIL!!  Good luck and all the best! xxx


----------



## bag-princess

wow!!!

i can't believe the time for the boys is almost here.  i wasn't even carrying them and it feels like it has been a year!  same as when i carried each of my own son's!  good luck PBC and i can't wait to hear from you once you get those babies home!!!!


----------



## bags07

Best wishes to you and your lovely PRINCES.


----------



## floridagal23

PBC, wishing you a safe delivery!


----------



## GTOFan

PBC, good luck and have a safe delivery!


----------



## hello! hello!

Just one more day to go! Praying for your smooth delivery... God bless


----------



## Cates

Have a safe and happy delivery


----------



## Katel

peanutbabycakes said:


> couldn't get a clear pic of baby A at my last ultrasound, but here is a 3D pic of baby B when i was almost 35 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 833283
> 
> 
> i just want to kiss his cheeks!!!!


 

what a handsome boy!!  so SO excited for all four of you, that the big day is fast approaching, and soon you will all be together! I will be thinking about you all day  (Wednesday, right?) and will be sending out positive vibes and prayers....can't wait for baby pics (after your private Mommy/Baby time, of course).


 YAAAAAY PBC and babies (and DH too) !!  The double SO of all time!!


----------



## Alice1979

Best wishes to you and your family and safe delivery.


----------



## Lady Moe

Wishing you an a family a safe delivery, enjoy those babies!!!


----------



## robee

PBC, you have such a lovely wardrode....

i have to show this to my designer


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Awww shucks! The big day is almost here. *


----------



## Baby Boo

one more day to go.... hope all goes smoooothly! congrats PBC am soo excited for u


----------



## SueC

Tomorrow is the big day!! Wishing you a speedy/safe delivery....


----------



## shopalot

Tomorrow is B day!
Wishing you all the best, it seems like just yesterday I was congratulating you on being pregnant!


----------



## LeeMiller

Aw, hope everything goes really well for you PBC!!!  I bet those babies are going to be the cutest!!


----------



## kemilia

Wishing you a Safe Delivery (from a TPF'er who just loves to look at your closets and all!!).


----------



## Martina_Italy

The big day is coming.. Have a safe and smooth delivery, PBC!!


----------



## Greenstar

Best wishes for you and your new babies


----------



## LeMonde

May tomorrow be *THE MOST AMAZING DAY *of your life dear *PBC*!     
And of course best wishes for an easy and speedy recovery


----------



## LV Slut

Hi PBC...its been a while since I've been on this thread so I thought I might give it a revisit only to realized you ARE DUE TOMORROW. Wishing you all the best and a super safe delivery. Hope to see pics of the little bubs soon...  XOXO


----------



## floppykelly

peanutbabycakes said:


> couldn't get a clear pic of baby A at my last ultrasound, but here is a 3D pic of baby B when i was almost 35 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 833283
> 
> 
> i just want to kiss his cheeks!!!!



Thinking of you right now and wishing you all the best!


----------



## Heidiho

Best wishes PBC that everything goes perfectly for you and the babies today.


----------



## newbee81

PBC, I hope your babies are now arrived safely. Lots of love!


----------



## Karla

PBC -
Today is going to be a wonderful day!  Enjoy your new precious babies!  All the best to you and your DH.


----------



## missmegan

Of all the the thread on TPF, Yours is by far my favorite.  You are a wonderful story teller and I hope you will continue to share your story.  Congrats on your babies!


----------



## bagalogist

Have a smooth and safe delivery, enjoy the babies' smell! Congratulations, Mommy dearest!


----------



## babyskyblue

*Mama PBC*, hope you had a smooth delivery today!  Have been thinking about you!!


----------



## Stinas

Best of luck tom!!  
your going to be an AMAZING mother!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## birkingal

All the best for your delivery, *PBC*!


----------



## lisawhit

So excited for you PBC!  Wishing you the best!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Best of luck...and an early congrats!


----------



## Phédre

Dear PBC, hope everything went well and you're holding your two bundles of joy in your arms!


----------



## NYCBelle

Hope you had a smooth delivery PBC and congrats!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Best of luck!!! Congrats!


----------



## bonny_montana

All the best on your delivery and a speedy recovery. Congratulations  PBC


----------



## sunfire27

Hope you had a safe delivery.  Best Wishes and Congrats!


----------



## BagAngel

Hope that everything went well. I can just imagine your joy right now despite the C section discomfort. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## HelloKitty08

PBC, patiently waiting for your update of your 2 little princes!  Hope the delivery went smoothly and you are not in too much discomfort!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

I just saw this over in the parenting subforum .  I hope PBC doesnt mind me posting it over here!

http://forum.purseblog.com/pregnancy-and-parenting/introducing-my-2-lil-pbc-princes-488968.html


----------



## sweetdreamer16

OMG i went over to the post and they are so adorable PBC!! =)


----------



## lilcorinthian

Awww, they're perfect!  Congratulations on your princes, PBC! I hope you have a speedy recovery, and I wish all four of you the absolute best! :0)


----------



## dreamdoll

Congrats PBC!!! They are adorable!!! Blessings to all of you


----------



## Suzie

Congratulations PBC, you are going to be a fabulous mother!


----------



## persian11

They are so cute!  Congrats!


----------



## ShoeLover

Ahhh! I come back to check this awesome thread and you got pregnant and had twins!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## BagAngel

Such adorable babies, I hope they will be well enough to go home soon. Huge congrats PBC!


----------



## MadameButterfly

Congratulations!


----------



## suying

wow! congrats PBC! Brady and Bailey are such BEAUTIFUL babies!


----------



## suying

By they way, both Brady and Bailey seems to be good size babies (for twins) as shown in the pictures. well done, PBC!!!


----------



## candice_ceo

congratulations!!! best of health to you and the twins. can't wait to see their picts. you're gonna be a great mom.


----------



## LeMonde

OMG, they're here  And sooooo cute!!! 
Thank you for taking the time to share the news and your joy with us *PBC*!
Keeping my fingers crossed that your lil' angels are home with you as soon as possible 
Congratulations again to you and your DH! So happy for all of you!!!


----------



## sunfire27

Brady and Bailey are so adorable.  Congrats to you and your DH!


----------



## Samia

Congrats! They are perfect!


----------



## I'll take 2

Ahh!  I was checking back to see if you had the babies.  Glad that your most wanted SO is here.  Relieved to see you and the family is well.  Wishing you a quick recovery.  Peace, love and happiness to your family.  They are sooo cute.


----------



## anuskaice

Best wishes to your family of four


----------



## Martina_Italy

PBC, I saw the pics of your boys and there are no words: they're soooooooooooo cute and precious!! Congrats to you and DH..both of you must be so happy!


----------



## Speedy_Lover

Hi PBC I don't comment much on your thread but have read this thread before in one sitting.. I just read the good news I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!=) have a fab pregnancy!=)


----------



## CMM

Congrats on the new babies PBC! They are adorable.


----------



## jacqualyn

cOngratz pbc!!! im guessing ur a busy mama now with ur 2 lil ones!! update us when u can =]


----------



## BagAngel

Hoping all is well & the babies are well & home now.


----------



## Alice1979

Congrats on the babies. They're so adorable. Hope everything is well.


----------



## lovesbagz

can someone hand me a tissue?  i 'm drooling!


----------



## Greenstar

I love this storyyour boys are beautiful!


----------



## BagAngel

Gorgeous chandelier but dying to hear if the babies are well now?


----------



## bag-princess

omg - that chandelier is so beautiful!!!!! it looks great and i love that room so much but i must say those bare windows give me the heebie jeebies just looking at them!!!
i would not be able to live let alone have those cribs located in front of them.


----------



## bunny

Wow dreamy. Can you adopt me


----------



## dumdumsun

congrats on your delivery! 
but is it me? i can't seem to find pictures of your precious boys?~ 
I would love to admire their cuteness~

again, congrats on your babies


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I've just read all 191 pages of it and PBC.... you, your home, closet and sense of style are impeccable!! I'm not in the H league yet but I think I might start since viewing your beautiful collection! 

We Oxes are awesome naturally  but you are one blessed and beautiful soul! Congrats on your beautiful babies!! I can't wait to have some of my own one day... oops, hope DBF didn't see that.. he might think i'm getting clucky


----------



## petitemn

The room looks lovely! Hope your and yourself are doing well! Many, many hugs.


----------



## photogirl

Oh my gosh! Dreams really do come true. Congratulations! They're adorable.


----------



## ShopGirl647

OMG ... I was here back in April 2009 when I first joined TPF and came across your thread. Here I am drooling over all your bags again especially the Hermes collection. I can't believe it took me the whole day to view your thread again and how fast this thread had become. You wear your H goods very well especially the Kelly. They never appealed to me before and I was always interested in the Birkin until I browse thru ur thread again. Makes me want to get one now or NOT!!! Bad for my money tree!!! Good luck with the twins and take lots of pictures of your little ones for yourself to cherish. I forget how hey grow up so fast - that's what happened with mine and they are only 3 yrs old and 7 months old and I already have 6 albums!!!


----------



## More bags

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your twin sons, Brady and Bailey.  Wishing you and your family all the best!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

congratulations on your bundles of joy.  Their room is gorg!


----------



## jjjmom

That room is so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## anuskaice

i love how you create the whole story with everything you decorate or wear. everytime after cheking this thread i get tue urge to decorate myself. my room is completely redone after getting to know you


----------



## bag2

Beautiful congrats!


----------



## BagAngel

Any update on the babies?


----------



## PANda_USC

Beautiful boys and beautiful room, and fantastic collection, ^_^. I told my bf about building me a castle and he kind of just laughed...::sigh::


----------



## AJA123

Thank you sharing your home. What a beautiful nursery. Congratulations on your new blessings. Enjoy them! They grow so fast.


----------



## byootiful

omg!!!! ur clost is AMAIH-ZING!


----------



## Greenstar

peanutbabycakes said:


> just wanted to share something special from my DH....he recently bought me a 13 carat pink kunzite diamond ring to celebrate our 12 weeks of pregnancy with the twins!
> 
> View attachment 654837
> View attachment 654838
> 
> 
> View attachment 654839
> View attachment 654840


 

Just wanted to drool all over again!


----------



## shortxladie

the nursery is beautiful! I'm so happy for you and the additions to your family.  I remember you were showing pictures of the Toy Shoppe before the babies were born.  Now the room is furnished and you have two beautiful babies!!  Congrats!


----------



## gonghe181

Beautiful and such a dreamy nursery!!!  

Brady and Bailey are so lucky to have such wonderful parents!  

Congratulations!!   You and DH are so blessed!

You will find that being a mother is THE hardest job in the world, but it is also the MOST rewarding!  Enjoy your boys!


----------



## TMiranda

Wow, I am new to this forum and it took me all day to go through all 192 pages, but it was worth it.  You have a wonderful collection and congratulations on the birth of your twins.


----------



## MarneeB

I'm a little late, but want to say congratulations on the birth of your beautiful babies! I've really enjoyed looking through all your pics (and reading your comments!) on this thread. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mtheriault6

ide rather meet you than a celebrity............. OMG you are my dream best friend.....


----------



## geekbabe

I'm new here but saw this thread and quickly sized you up as a woman that fashionista's everywhere yearn to be like.

Your taste in bags, shoes, clothing, jewels home decorating is stunning, simply stunning.

Congrats on your beautiful new babies.. now I'm going to lust over your closet and it's contents a little more


----------



## ccake

you have the most desired closet ever!! and now the most desired baby room!  congrats on your two little princes!!


----------



## jnrj03

Hi PBC!!
I'm on your 50th page and need to stop or else i'll never get my readings done!!
as everyone has said, you have such an exquisite collection and my mouth drops everytime a new pic popped up!
I love every story for every bag.. my collection is the size of a bee compared to yours, but I do have big stories for each one  Looking forward to the remaining 120 pages


----------



## 90046

How are the little guys?
I hope they're eating well for you and sleeping, if even in spurts!

Ahhh, I see them now.
On the other thread.
Beautiful babies!
And, they're BOTH sleeping in some of the pics!
They're just darling and you must be thrilled to have them BOTH home from NICU.

I love this pic!


----------



## Cari284

This is the most amazing thing I've ever seen. *I. Am. In. Love.* I want your closet so bad! Many congratulations! Your closet is my lifegoal!  I love the Hermés. Your babies are so cute, and their rooms are lovely. I love it all!


----------



## callyne18

Hi PBC, I so love your house, especially your closet and your bags/shoes/dresses, I mean i love everything you have.  You're such blessed and you got so wonderful DH!! Congrats with your babies!! I read from the start but stopped on page 104.. but will definitely continue reading coz I love the way you story tell!! Your bags are irresistible!!


----------



## sunkissed10

that's such a cute pic.


----------



## frws

ooh pbc i just finished 193 pages in two days and it just seemed that i had to comment
I must say that you seem to have the "Dream Life"
but at the same time you are so down to earth 
and congratulations for your beautiful babies. Oh and i think that you are hilarious 
I wish you a lot more happiness and you seem to be a great stylish mommy


----------



## blah956

congratulations on the newcomings and the closet


----------



## sweetdreamer16

aww they are drop dead adorable!! =)


----------



## kmarney

Speechless!


----------



## shikki

I'm new here and am just starting to collect handbags.. and your closet is my inspiration...hope to get there someday...hopefully at least by the time I am 50.


----------



## shikki

Btw Congratulations on you beautiful healthy babies...though we are strangers...after reading this thread I feel like I know you and you are a wonderful person!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

BagAngel said:


> Any update on the babies?


 
hi *bagangel*!  thanks for asking and to everyone else as well!!  both babies are doing great!!  despite our sleepless nights of having to feed them every 3 hours, DH & i are enjoying every minute of it!!  instead of getting our naps in between feedings, we'd rather stay awake at 5am to just stare at them while they sleep!    LOL  it's an amazing accomplishment for the both of us to finally be parents!

btw:  some of you PMd me about my 2nd push present which i never revealed...LOL!!!  i had forgotten all about it!  DH got me an all rose gold & diamond Vacheron Constantin watch.  i think it's called the "1972" model. the back is engraved with each baby's time of birth.  i'll take pics to post when i get a chance...


----------



## BagAngel

Oh I didn't know that you had a thread about the boys, must go & look now. Just saw the pic on this thread. I am so happy that they are home & doing well. They are adorable, no wonder you just want to stay awake & stare at them. So happy for you both!


----------



## edsbgrl

PBC, CONGRATS!  So sorry I'm late but the boys are beautiful.  Glad you are doing well even in sleepless nights


----------



## mvshutters

Thanks for sharing.  When I saw your closet I think I die a little and went to a girls heaven.


----------



## pinkpiggy

uh-Mazinggggg -- this is every girl's dream ... jealous !


----------



## kbrittingham

OMG HOW BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!  And congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey Tape

This thread just like a sweet dream


----------



## babyskyblue

*PBC - glad to hear that you're doing well!!! i am so happy for you!

Today is 22Aug2009 ... ... ...

happy one-month birthday to the little princes!!!!!*


----------



## Tasi




----------



## tulip618

I love the baby room!!!!! so elegant!!!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

mello_yello_jen said:


> I just saw this over in the parenting subforum . I hope PBC doesnt mind me posting it over here!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/pregnancy-and-parenting/introducing-my-2-lil-pbc-princes-488968.html


 
*Yaaaaay!! Congrats to Mr. and Mrs PBC! *


----------



## Greenstar

Love your babies peachy skin-yum yum

two handsome boyes


----------



## devin

I am new to the forum and just really started my love for handbags, I never really got into handbags, I would just get hand-me-downs from my sister.  Now that I have started really getting into fashion I really want to up my handbag game and this thread is really inspirational. I must say that I had to post. I am in awe and really envy your beautiful home and collection of shoes, handbags, jewelry etc. I am only on p. 23 and am addicted to your thread! I love the stories and all of the pics, it is absolutely amazing! I only hope that I can have a piece of what you have one day. You are truly blessed! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Congratulations, PBC!!! Your boys are adorable and I'm so happy for the whole family!


----------



## chantal1922

It took me 2 days to read all 194 pages of this thread! Your closet is beyond beautiful PBC! Congrats on your little bundles of joy!


----------



## Purse=Heaven

congrats! they are adorable


----------



## Marilistar

Hi PBC, i wanted to ask you about hermes. because you have a great collection!  First, Congrats on your bundles! So precious. So i am very interested in the Hermes belt, with the "H" does the belt come in a reversible belt? and do you know the price of it? i am dying to buy one. but wanted to know the price. thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Marilistar said:


> Hi PBC, i wanted to ask you about hermes. because you have a great collection! First, Congrats on your bundles! So precious. So i am very interested in the Hermes belt, with the "H" does the belt come in a reversible belt? and do you know the price of it? i am dying to buy one. but wanted to know the price. thanks!


 
they come reversible. Go to Hermes.com to look at different styles. The prices are listed there. hth.



*PBC* your little princes are just adorable!!


----------



## bags07

Congratulations to you and your lovely family who just got two additonal beautiful and healthy princes.


----------



## kemilia

Congrats on your Beautiful Boys!! 

They are just little dumplings, I envy you being able to cuddle them whenever you want!


----------



## hamda_1

waaaw
very nice collection


----------



## *Anne..

_OMG 
I love love LOVE your collection!

I'm from The Netherlands, and you never see such nice collections over here! 

I think I'm going to marry a rich, american guy :shame:_


----------



## alana9573

peanutbabycakes said:


> and this is a family pic of my kellys.... i think i love kellys more than i do birkins. DH does too. i want to hopefully add a few more croc kellys to my collection. DH promised my next croc will come when i have his baby! LOL if that's the case, i'm hoping for twins or triplets!!!  ....maybe even quads but i don't think my 5'3" frame can handle that!


 

Well huge congrats!!!! Glad to see your "5'3" frame could handle it!!!

So what DID he end up getting you lol?!?!?!

I have carried twins in the past so I'm sure you deserve everything you ask for!!!


----------



## wardrobe.ltd

PBC,

I have a few questions for you that I am dying to find out the answers to. They are the following:

1. What is your favorite handbag in your entire collection?

2. What is your favorite piece of clothing in your entire collection?

3. What is your favorite pair of shoes in your entire collection?

4. What one piece that you have gotten rid of in the past would want to get back?

5. What program do you use to put your username on the photos?

Thank you so much for your much and I hope to see a response soon. I hope that you have a great rest of your day!

Austin 

Owner, Wardrobe Ltd.
Luxury Consignment Services


----------



## Selkie

Amazing collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## caromio

PBC- YOur collection and thread is AWE INSPIRING!!!  I just love that we are able to sneak a peak at your amazing lifestyle- thanks for sharing and CONGRATULATIONS on your new arrivals!!


----------



## evedarcy

Totally amazing


----------



## tillie46

What a collection, and what a closet.  I love the glass doors, so nothing gets dusty.  The picture of your first closet was too funny!  Congratulations, on the twins, and becoming a mommy.  Enjoy them, they grow so quickly!!!!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

Just finished reading this - and loved every page! I'm a mommy to twins as well - mine are now toddlers, but I remember the first 6 months were just a sleepless haze! 

Hope you're getting lots of rest - and can't wait to see further updates to this thread!


----------



## lovecoachmore

This closet is beyond breathtaking!!! Prince Charming he must be!!! LOL

I am speechless!!! I made DH turn away from his political shows and look....he asked me what Hermes was. I'm filing for D I V O R C E first thing Monday morning!!! LOL

Also, OP many congrats on those adorable baby boys you've got!!! They are SO CUTE and I don't even like kids! I never comment on kids, but your baby's are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## missdsb

wow im new to this site and this is my 1st comment....i looked through ALL 195 pages of your thread! its very very beautiful you are so lucky, your home, your closet and purse collection is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ronica

I found this thread by accident but its now bookmarked..haha Totally dreamy!


----------



## devinekmt

Very, very nice!!!!


----------



## Amydai96

i love the french theme! maybe ill do that too!
if u haven't finished ur theather yet
then here! look at mine! (my house is more of a uhh english house? or a library)


----------



## *ilovebrad*

amazing collection!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Can I just say that I am uber jealous?


----------



## Teesa

peanutbabycakes said:


> here is my valentine's day present _*TO*_ DH...notice i said "to" and not "from" this time!  LOL!!!
> 
> hermes black buenaventura messenger bag....or in other words, DH's manpurse!
> 
> we were in...where else.....vegas at the time when i also got to meet fellow PFer *cvyxr* (i hope i got the letters correct!)!  DH and i were sitting at the bellagio blackjack table when this beautiful chic walks up to me with her equally handsome DH and asks "are you peanutbabycakes??!!"   LOL ....ok, kidding....we had PMd each other prior to meeting and so she had already known my real name!  she didn't know what i looked like though, so she assumed it was me thanks to my BJ kelly!!!  how funny is that!!!!???




I absolutely LOVE you're closet you're an inspiration! ANyways this really cracked me up... *"DH and i were sitting at the bellagio blackjack table when this beautiful chic walks up to me with her equally handsome DH and asks "are you peanutbabycakes??!!" i could only imagine how you're DH would've reacted LOL to..*


----------



## Smellyfeet

absolutely stunning! I'm gobsmacked! I'd love to decorate my bedroom oneday like that, princessy


----------



## darkknight11

*with that closet..its the yummiest thing i have seen!! i love the trunk thingy!!!*


----------



## Teesa

Hi PBC, I finally finished you're 196 page thread after 3days. I think that's pretty fast considering I have 2 kids (2 & 1) that bother me 24/7 and will not let me sit in one place with ought getting bothered, LOL. So I have been reading you're thread after they fall asleep and would stay till 4am! haha I&#8217;m addicted! You truly have such an amazing closet and a beautiful French castle because that&#8217;s what it is a dream CASTLE! HEHE.. You have impeccable taste in jewelry, clothes, house decor EVERYTHING you can think of! I've enjoyed reading you're stories with every bag and you're anniversaries and you're vacations and you're MIL as I can too relate with you.. (My MIL is crazy) but then again who's isn&#8217;t, RIGHT? lol.. Sometimes when she does something to irritate me I feel like just getting at it with her but I do it in my head hoping one day it wont accidentally slip out it makes me feel better ahah.. Anyway After reading this thread I feel like I know you, I guess because you seem like such a fun warm hearted person and you MOST likely are. You really should write a book about you're life, you have great vision!  You're H collection is to dieee for!! I&#8217;m from Richmond Hill/ON and I know what you mean about the food in Markham I go there all the time and do my groceries at T&T lol. I&#8217;m sure you've been in Pacific Mall, how I love that mall lol.. anyways I absolutely LOVE you're taste in fashion!! You look so cute pregnant and by the way CONGRATULATIONS on you're beautiful adorable little baby boys they are soo cute! You're nursery is beautiful those boys are soo lucky to have such an amazing mother like you!. I hope you&#8217;re enjoying being a parent it is a gift and enjoy every minute of it take lots of pictures and take care of yourself, DH, and of course the babies! I hope you update us soon I cant get enough! This thread is my eye candy and I need more ha-ha. Take care PBC until next time..


----------



## pasarchanel

Hi PBC.. congrats on your new born.. sorry for the late wish.. i just got my time to read this thread... thanks for sharing..


----------



## pasarchanel

please post more picts when u r free... i'm still drooling to see ur closet!! Cheers!!


----------



## jgkittymom3

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L etoile

I had read this thread through page 50 a while ago, but just re-read it and finished all 196 pages!  It's amazing!

I really love seeing the pics of your house, because DH and I are house-hunting right now.  I would love to see more house pics!  Thank you so much for sharing everything with us!


----------



## HelloKitty08

PBC - when are we gonna see you again??  Please come back when you have time cos we miss you!!!  Saw the recent pics of your 2 little princes - they are adorable!!  But please do post pics of mummy too!!! BTW - is that a new curry/soleil birkin I spy in your new avatar?! xxx


----------



## cayenne-pepper

PBC, you have an unparalleled sense of style!  Thank you for sharing your humorous and loving anecdotes about your house, closet, bags, DH, and BABIES!
Congratulations to a lovely lady!

PS.  Your thread is like *crack*...I read it all in one sitting.


----------



## mysassylady

wow,, your collection is TDF!!!!!!


----------



## miss gucci

ooh i love everything in this thread...
i just finish it ...
i was reading it from first page..from time to time i go back and looking at your gorgeous closet and house...
i'm bit late congrats on your twin boys..i hope u all doing well...
we want some more pictures i'm addicted to yor thread...lol
:buttercup:


----------



## sweetstuffie

hi PBC, just read this 197 pages of thread in 1 day, phew! 

am lovin' your amazing home & wardrobes & your stories! 

you have such a very nice life, with your lovely DH and now, your twin babies! (excluded your MIL) 

am happy for you!


----------



## papertiger

PBC I wanna come live in your closet ! 

Thanks for letting us into your lovely home and looking at all your beautiful things


----------



## MyLove4Purses

You have a fabulous boutique!  Very inspirational..  I definitely need to save up for my H.
 I love the hidden stash; that's exactly where I go when the hubby says no! Great stories and Congrats on your lovely family!!!


----------



## yumixpeach

Amydai96 said:


> i love the french theme! maybe ill do that too!
> if u haven't finished ur theather yet
> then here! look at mine! (my house is more of a uhh english house? or a library)



wow that is stunning~! Please post more photos or start a thread~~~~~


----------



## yumixpeach

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you!    DH owns an IT consulting company.  i've recently dabbled in real estate part time.  i think the key is not really how much money you make, but how you spend it.  i love to bargain shop for just about anything period.  it's almost like a high.  and i save the big bucks for my BIG TIME loves:  Hermes  & jewelry.



what did you major in and what do you full time? (before your babies)


----------



## Hotzy4u

Speechless!!


----------



## lizvuitton

I just read through this whole thread in one day.  All 197 pages of it!  I felt as if I was looking through a dream while reading all of this.  Everything you posted is absolutely exquisite.  You have amazing taste and I seriously admire your home and the collections inside your closet.  From reading this thread you seem like such an amazing woman and I was so excited when I read that you and your DH were blessed with twin boys.  I hope that they are doing great and you both are enjoying parenthood.

Thank you so much for sharing your collections with us.  I am so glad I stumbled across this thread.  Hope you have a great holiday and best wishes to you and your family in the new year!


----------



## kemina22

I'm not easily impressed, but I think I permanently stretched my eyes wider than they should be!! :urock:

This is what a closet should be!! Organized and filled with meticulous, stylish care!!


----------



## zuzu99

Loved your thread.  Just finished all 197 pages.  I'm hooked!  
Congratulations on your twins.  Adorable!


----------



## fluffy*bunny*

Phew, 197 pages in 2 days! PBC you have an amazing home... beautiful bags and shoes... but most of all, great hubby and gorgeous little babies =) Hope you are all doing well... this thread is saved in "My Favorites" already... hehe


----------



## faerykitten3313

I'm not finished reading yet, but I just wanted to say WOW! I think my favorite part are the stories that go with the bags. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## tiffanystar

This is the most fabulous thread on here!! I love to have another browse now & again, thanks PBC.


----------



## lufc_girl

PBC... thank you so much for letting us see your closet, amazing collection and your house... I love your bath... that's always been my dream to have a bath like that by the window looking out a garden... and your twins are really cuteee!


----------



## birkin101

Wow!!! PBC, I just went through the whole thread. It took me 2 days!!!! You have the most beautiful family and home.  I've greatly enjoyed your action posts in H thread, but this thread really allowed me and the rest of other members a peak into your wonderful soul. You've acquired another fan for life in me. BTW we miss you at the H forum!!!


----------



## Maxx Qt

You have a wonderful collection!


----------



## ouioui!

whew! i have finally finished reading your wonderful thread PBC! congratulations for everything that you have ---  a fine hermes collection, a huge "every girl's dream" closet, a gigantic frenchy house and most important of them all a wonderful gorgeous family


----------



## trinaroberts

wow i love love love your closet ,i am soooooooooooo green with envy i am showing my husband and he is turning our 5th bedroom into a beautiful closet for me , thankyou for the inspiration  xx enjoy


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

oh mee gods!!! that is quite incredible!


----------



## -blank

1 word;
Awesome


----------



## ohthetragedy

Completely and utterly jealous! Your collection is stunning.


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

on reflection now ive read the whole thread im really impressed- often when i see people's houses who have huge amounts of money the house's are tacky and far too blingy but your's really is beautiful, just so elegant!


----------



## xBABY814

wahh, im super jealous! your boutique is amazzingg!
& i love the lil stories you have behind each bag.


----------



## xBABY814

IM FINALLY DONE WITH THIS WHOLE THREAD!! ALL 198 PAGES!!
im amazed still & you seem to such a sweet person!

ADOPT ME  ! haha


----------



## xyl_21

OMG! I'll never regret on my last day if i ever had a wardrobe like urs!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

OH WOW!! I must say! Your closet is a DREAM!~


----------



## BagloverBurr

Totally amazing. It makes me wanna change my storage ways so i can actully look at my loves everyday, instead of dust bags


----------



## Sugarae2000

PBC, I absolutely love your collection, thank you for sharing.


----------



## adeppa

PBC,

I have been dying to find out how in the world you are able to have your name on your pictures. I have been trying to figure out how to do such a thing on my own pictures, but have had no luck. Thank you so much for your time and I will look forward to hearing back from you soon.

All the Best!

ADeppa


----------



## r15324

adeppa said:


> PBC,
> 
> I have been dying to find out how in the world you are able to have your name on your pictures. I have been trying to figure out how to do such a thing on my own pictures, but have had no luck. Thank you so much for your time and I will look forward to hearing back from you soon.
> 
> All the Best!
> 
> ADeppa



Do you mean like a watermark? Try Photoshop or an online watermark tool!

Hoho.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

I'm new here and just read your thread in 2 days. Your home and fashion style are lovely! And your twins are so adorable! I have boy/girl twins (though my daughter is now in Heaven) so I know how busy you are right now!!  But I would love to see an update from you.


----------



## mclovesbags

Breathtaking!!!

And congrats for the handsome babies...!


----------



## pursebunnie

Wow!


----------



## ticklepink

wow what a wonderful view - i can only add that having two beautiful boys is the only thing that really is the best. I have two boys and one little girl (little girl waw a surprise! and gift from  GOD  in my opinion) It really doesn`t get any better. Having children is the ultimate gift, it really is.  My sons are 14 and 12, and are soooooo caring. I have a beutiful little girl who has just turned 4 years and wants to marry a prince!! (fine by me!). All I can say is I love beautiful things, of course hangbags included.but the joy a child brings doesn`t  come close- YOU enjoy every moment it really is So precious.  You sound so kind and I really wish you the very very best in life,, it goes so fast.  Just remember little boys LOVE their mummy, you really will be worshipped,littleboys are so caring.having said that, I am so looking forward to the shopping trips with my little girl (she is very vey girly, don`t know who she follows!)- and a little girl who is someone I never thought I would have after tWO very very very VERY VERY VERY traumatic bir( I was so scared).    I am blessed that I have a wonderful husband who I adore, the only thing that could get better are a few more handbags!!!!! Lots of Love, hugs and kissesw to you all,  from  Liz in UK xxxxxxx


----------



## shopmagnet

I really love how you have a plethora of bags but you always stop to be appreciative for what you have. It is truly refreshing.


----------



## fashion_mom1

What an amazing collection and closet!


----------



## bagbaybee

SO jealous!:greengrin:


----------



## perthmum

Wow amazing.. every woman's dream to have a room like that. 

My husband also owns an IT business but i dont have so many hand bags.


----------



## sara20_2008

wowwww lovely


----------



## msJenna

Lucky lady. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LuckylilLady

wow! I found this site and this thread by chance (trying to find pics of the Princess Diaries closet) 199 pages later I've found a lot more! You (PBC) are a true role model, an inspiration, and so much more! Congratulations on such a wonderful family!!! I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that I really look up to you! 


I became a member all because of your wonderful closet! After seeing a couple pictures I wanted to see more but I needed to be a member. I thought I'm really starting to get into purses why not. So far I'm in love with TPF! I am a little disappointed I wasn't a member sooner so i could have been reading during the pregnancy though (I feel like i missed out on a lot of the excitement and suspense)!


----------



## LuckylilLady

wow! I found this site and this thread by chance (trying to find pics of the Princess Diaries closet) 199 pages later I've found a lot more! You (PBC) are a true role model, an inspiration, and so much more! Congratulations on such a wonderful family!!! I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that I really look up to you! 


I became a member all because of your wonderful closet! After seeing a couple pictures I wanted to see more but I needed to be a member. I thought I'm really starting to get into purses why not. So far I'm in love with TPF! I am a little disappointed I wasn't a member sooner so I could have been reading during the pregnancy though (I feel like I missed out on a lot of the excitement and suspense)!


----------



## Typhanie:)

This is my first post ever =)
and Your home, closet, handbags, shoes, and you and your bubba's deserve it.
I'm a twin and trust me you'll have a handful^_^
One day I hope to have a closet just like yours =)


----------



## yunces

OMG ur trully my future closet wannabe...thanks for share


----------



## karenbabi

Amazing collection!


----------



## notoriousliz

Seriously the best collection on TPF!!!!


----------



## i <3 shoes

Your closet is absolutely amazing. You have such great taste!!!! 

My bf is addicted to Vegas and we also have the same deal going! Unfortunately, we're not at Hermes stage! I did manage to get a pair of Christian Louboutins out of the last Vegas trip 

And congrats on your boys! You have a perfect family AND an amazing closet with great purses!! Post more photos!!!!


----------



## thavasa

Love your closet! amazing !!


----------



## marpom

WOW I really love your closet and your house, it is truly every girl dream  Thanks for sharing


----------



## LisaDino

I truly die looking at your closet, your home, and your bags! You have beautiful style and taste! I also get high off of finding an amazing bargain and it makes me happy to find someone who feels the same way! Good luck with your gorgeous babies!


----------



## mizbutterfly

Perfect closet.
Perfect husband.
Perfect twins.

Perfect life!

Everyone's dream, including myself


----------



## ilurvbags

OT but...

i love your avatar miss NYCBelle. im a fan of the sookie stackhouse novels too.


----------



## nvie

*PBC* - please keep this thread going....after all the time and effort. How are your little boys? Keeping you very, very busy, eh?


----------



## joojoo

Great collection.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AmbassadorBri

Oh, Jesus.  I wish that I had a closet like that.  I think I'd sleep in it.


----------



## Dayzley

very very nice collection!!


----------



## crickettracks

amazing collection. best one i've seen on here yet.


----------



## ella&lark

Your closet is absolutely exquisite, I am quite jealous, (almost drooling over here). The twins room is so whimsical, I love it, especially the cribs (too cute).


----------



## xyl_21

PBC, just want to say, you've really achieved what every women dreams of! CONGRATS!
You have a beautiful family, beautiful husband, beautiful boys and a beautiful mansion~!

I've been reading your entries for the past 2 years (around there), and everyone of them was an excitement!! WELL DONE!! looking forward for more of your beautiful stories!:kiss:


----------



## miss gucci

PBC where are u?we miss u..


----------



## Hurrem1001

If only I could have a closet like that. I'm drooling!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Amazing collection!


----------



## orangestripes

PBC you are so fortunate! Hopefully one day I'll have a closet as magnificent as yours!


----------



## loves

you are living my dream  enjoy!


----------



## lannes

Came here from the "Dream Closet" thread, and I think I love your designs more than the ones I've seen! At least, yours were the ones I saved... hahah. I like keeping pages of showcase rooms or pretty decor I see.  Especially LOVE the little entrance/doorway in the nursary, omgg I am definitely copying you when I have babies in the future!

Started from page 1 last night! Finishing like... 7? hours later. BUT it feels like reading a fairytale LOL. From the beautiful house, the way you carry your bags and clothes (), and finally the adorable twins you had!! 

I hope you enjoy everything in good health, best wishes!


----------



## daynci

my dream


----------



## Happymomof2

wow -


----------



## twoleather

My future


----------



## Daniellen

I'm speechless, fantastic closet and amazing collecton!!!


----------



## louby_princess

OH MY!!! that is amazing!


----------



## vee05

Wow...thats the most amazing closet ive ever seen!


----------



## abtrotation

This is like a dream! I hope one day to have something similar. Congratulations!


----------



## brandnamelover

I love your closet it was soooo organize.... Love your collection too


----------



## Bad Kitty

I'm thinking the twins are mobile and she is spending every waking moment trying to catch them! 

Wow, I have spent 3 days going through this thread and I am just tickled every time your DH gets you a new gift, and I CRIED for you when you shared that you were finally pregnant.  I also live with my MIL and know how it goes sharing your hubby with her, it's never easy but always worth it.  Your man is a wonderful, thoughtful, kind, and generous soul and you two make a wonderful pair.

Those boys are dolls!  I have also been sharing this thread with my DH while he watches TV and I watch your collection grow!  Way more entertaining, IMO.  He saw the babies and said, "Awh, I want them!!"  We have 3 already but he would love more.  I told him sure!  Right after he buys me a Hermes Croc Kelly.  

I love your Hermes and admiring your collection is awesome since we can't afford those extravagances.  So, I really enjoy looking at yours, especially since we have identical taste!  I covet EVERY bag in your collection, even that beautiful Chloe you said you've never worn.  You have exquisite taste and I wish you the very best in motherhood and life with MIL.  Feel free to pm me with even the most odd questions since I have 3 of my own and nothing can surprise me at this point!

Oh, BTW - there is something I noticed about your hubby's side of the closet that is very clever.  I notice the same kind of thing in your babies nursery.  Is it there in his part of the closet, or just looks like it?


----------



## Bad Kitty

Oh, quick question PeanutButterCup, or really any of you lovely Hermes aficionados...  I notice a couple of the Kelly handles have a beautifully matched decorative scarf around the handles.  Are those put there and sold that way by Hermes?  Or, do you choose a perfect scarf and tie it there yourself?  In the case of the latter, how do you secure it so perfectly?


----------



## TokidokiAngel

Bad Kitty - I'm not a Hermes aficionado but I have been lurking in the Hermes forum recently trying to learn about the bags.  I find it all fascinating!  The decorative scarf is called a twilly and is sold separate from the hand bag.  The ladies get twillies to match their handbags but how they secure them onto the handles ... I'm not sure of


----------



## bikini_martini

PBC!!! You put Posh's Hermes collection to shame!


----------



## eunaddict

SO, i've spent hours reading everything, and i believe it has been time well-spent. And although I'm still very much stuck in college, with marriage etc farrrr from my mind, I'm so happy you've finally got your ultimate wish....cute lil twins 

You're easily the nicest, sweetest tpf ever. Congrats on a great hubby, gorgeous kids, incredible home and the wardrobe of my dreams.

ps. I've showed ur photos to all my close friends, mostly guys so they don't understand my obsession with bags but they don't discourage it either. They're all also very very impressed 

pps. I used to think I prefered, modern...sleek-lines for decor, but i believe you have yourself a brand new "french rustic with a touch of bling" convert


----------



## LH405

LOVE your closet, wardrobe, style, and those twins are just TOO CUTE!


----------



## abilicious

peanutbabycakes said:


> here is a glimpse into one of the guest bedrooms that we hope to turn into a baby room.  i designed something very special in there that i hope one day will be filled with lots of toys.  a secret playroom in the shape of a mini house....  my carpenters thought i was crazy at first, but then they were quite impressed with their work afterwards!  LOL
> 
> my 2 yrs old twin nieces like to run in and out of it.  so cute!  my BFF's 2 yr old son has also gone inside so i guess it's got his stamp of approval as well!




*PBC*, look.. now that you're a mommy.. this room is now a nursery for your twin boys!   So nice to see your dreams come true!   Your post above is from _Page 22 of this thread!_So happy for you.


----------



## winhkay

only read 15 pages so far but this is crazy ! i hope im very close to the end, or somewhree similar?  202 pages !!

i love your collection and your house and everything ive seen so far. you seem to have such a cute and fab relationship with your dh, and he sounds extremly sweet too 

youre one lucky girl !


----------



## luvlvngucci

peanutbabycakes said:


> a view of my hermes and other favorite bags behind glass doors.....


 

What a Beautiful Closet you have!!! Superb!!


----------



## frugalistababe

love what you have PBC! your closet, your house, purses, your blings, your boys (not DH i'm sure you are not willing to share him ayt!!) even MIL - hehe thanks for sharing what you got...hoping to see more stuff....


----------



## Ladybug09

Ok, I'm currently only on page 56 but couldn't wait to post. You have a LOVELY closet and clothing and everything. Love your sense of style. Just a few questions if you don't mind my asking:

What do you and your DH do for a living?
How did you meet him (the story of your romance) and how long have you been married? How old where you when you got married. 

Also if you don't mind, I would love to see pics of your wedding dress. Thanks in advance.

ETA: Congrats on the Babies! Reading through this thread I see you had a strong desire for a family!


----------



## ms_luxe_style

I just have to say that I have read this post twice, I simply cannot get enough.
PBC - if only you knew - perhaps you do :wondering - how much joy you bring to all of us here reading your posts.  The total journey of your amazing closet - collection and life.
I hope you know how much we all appreciate how much it means to all of us that you have shared your life so openly with us.

much love to you and yours


----------



## goldbundles

luxury at its finest... truly deserving of this fabulous closet!!!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Perfect!!! Amazing bags, Gorgeous house & Beautiful Babies. Love that there is a story behind everything, it makes everything that much more interesting.


----------



## blueberryshake

congratulations on over a million views!


----------



## vogue.teen.<3

You have to be one of the luckiest women alive!


----------



## Catdance

Oh I'm not sure this is good for me.  I now have huge "closet envy" and am not sure I can cope.  What a glorious glorious place to go when you have to choose an outfit!  Enjoy it every moment.  Thank you.


----------



## mshollyweird

WOW, WOW and WOW!!!!!!!  That is my dream closet!!!!!  Lucky gal!!!!


----------



## Bad Kitty

Where is our dear friend Peanut Butter Cup?  I am so eager to see what DH has bestowed upon her this summer... I know that may sound selfish, but I so enjoy seeing her lovely photos of the treasures her hubby buys her because he just loves her!  *sigh*


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank you everyone!  it's been months since i've been on this thread.  i'll have to read through all the comments once i have a moment to myself one of these days!  thank you again for all the kind posts and for coming back to this thread.  the boys are now 1 and have kept me so extremely busy!  of course, not too busy for shopping though...LOL  will have to update everyone soon...hopefully....thanks again!


----------



## candy2100

Happy to see your update- Brady and Bailey are adorable!


----------



## asianjade

WOW...beautiful collection. I like your closet.


----------



## Deborah1986

_welcome back your boys are so cute ! can't wait for the updates_


----------



## am2022

would love an update... and pictures of course!


----------



## Miss Luana

PBC's, your thread states its a ''lil' french boutique closet''... Boutique = sales, so when will you have your sale ?  Make sure Im invited ! On a more serious note, congrats on your twins. 

PS Please, do let me know if your DH has a brother...


----------



## birkinkellylove

Wow! I would love a closet like this!


----------



## Chloeloves

Updates updates , pleease!


----------



## mga13

PBC: your collection is really gorgeous, and your closet is DIVINE!


----------



## ilovehuhnee

OM! *Droooolllssss!!!* Your closet is to die for! Thank you for sharing your stuffs. I really enjoyed browsing every pages of this thread and waiting for your next upload


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Finally finished!

I have loved reading this thread!! Your stories are so fun to read!! Your home, closet, and babies are just amazing!!! Thanks for sharing pieces of your life!  You're a VERY lucky lady!!


----------



## NatsJodamus

I woul die for a closet like yours


----------



## RosieD

PBC,

I must admit you have a fantastic collection. It seems you have got everything, from the wonderful house to an amazing handbag collection to a great husband and a pair of energetic babies/kids!
I have to say I would be green with envy if it wasn't you, because I feel like you deserve it! You are a nice, friendly, considerate and warm-hearted woman and I wish you and your family the very best!
I hope you will let us enjoy your awesome life!


----------



## Tasi

EvaKnox said:


> Ok ladies, we all love handbags and I`m sure most of us have great taste simply for visiting these sites. But how many of us can actually afford the real thing? We`ve all thought about replica, and most of us probably owned one, but few admit. I`m not ashamed to share my video with you, sharing is caring, and whoever wants to try these guys out then be it, who doesn`t..makes no difference to me
> The first step to happiness is always the hardest, why can`t we all be fabulous for less, way less than thousand dollars ?
> xxxxxxxxxxx


 

EvaKnox, FYI...We do NOT condone fakes on TPF.


----------



## milou-x

I love your closet!!


----------



## random_chick

you are soooooooooo lucky! I love every thing in the pictures, especially the closet! You must feel like a QUEEN with that filled up closet!


----------



## Chloeloves

Updates? pretty please!


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

Beautiful closet.  My two dreams:  A big closet and babies!


----------



## poshpearl

Hi PBC, how have everything been? We miss you!


----------



## DisCo

WOW WOW WOW Your Hermes collection is TDF!!!!!! 

It's absolutely part of my bucket list to have a closet like your LOL!


----------



## Bad Kitty

I feel like starting a rousing chant of, UPDATE! UPDATE!


----------



## Catdance

What an amazing collection and a fabulous story  My life's a bit dull right now, so please some updates when you can!


----------



## SaraBader

OMG, every time I flip the page there is more gorgeous-ness....I can't decide what I like more, the real esate and architechture or the purses.


----------



## flrich23

OH PBC how I miss you. Can't wait for an update on the boys, and any new purchases.


----------



## Christine0100

Not only do you have the most amazing closet. You also have the most amazing loving husband and a perfect perfect family!!! I browsed through your thread and came across one where your husband got you eye makeup remover samples because he knew you were running low ... I shared your stories and your photos with my co-workers at work! We are in aw!


----------



## elegant style

I love your closet and every thing you have.congrates for the adorable babies


----------



## am2022

Any new pics?


----------



## mlag724

Are you done with this thread?


----------



## Love4MK

^ She had some babies, I'm sure her priorities aren't on this forum, unfortunately.  I'm sure she'll be back!


----------



## mlag724

Didn't mean anything negative. Just curious. Enjoyed her thread so much. It's very imformative as well as beautiful to look at.


----------



## choco80

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you everyone!  it's been months since i've been on this thread.  i'll have to read through all the comments once i have a moment to myself one of these days!  thank you again for all the kind posts and for coming back to this thread.  the boys are now 1 and have kept me so extremely busy!  of course, not too busy for shopping though...LOL  will have to update everyone soon...hopefully....thanks again!



Congratulations on your sons!  I have a daughter, and I know how that completely changes everything and makes it so there is little time for anything else.  Best of luck to you.  Love this thread.  You have so many fans here, rightfully so...


----------



## zeebear

Oh wow...205 pages of Awesome. Thanks for sharing! And don't worry, I think it's safe to say that everyone here understands that things definitely change once you have babies. Motherhood is, afterall, way more important than our other NEEDS. lol 

Rock Mommyhood!


----------



## mommynpoppy

Amazing collection. Loving the house totally too  !!

Just wondering if you've added more Hermes bags to your collection?


----------



## Flaunted

I love reading this thread. Your life is straight out of a fairy tale =).


----------



## Blo0ondi

gurl ur killin me
u have a closet 2 die 4
luv ur bags n blings
thnx 4 sharing

>> i'm defintly following ur thread
xoxo


----------



## TheAnni

What an amazing closet, you're sooo lucky .
Hope I'll have one just like yours ... someday


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

Wow I just spent the last 4 or more hour reading your thread from page 1-205, I love your closet and I also save all the photo of your house and you closet under my dream house/closet album  hopefully my dream will come true one day! I am planning on buying my own house when I am 23 that 4 years from now  and I will turn one of my room into a closet silimar yours btw congrat on your twins, reading all the post about you and your DH is soooooo cute!


----------



## Kopisusu

Absolutely love your collection  and your closet is just awesome - my dream closet! maybe one day...


----------



## ank310

STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO JEALOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## eloa

PBC, your $5 red Chloe handbag from 9 years ago is back in season. Start using it!


----------



## IMM1977

wow.. just started till page 40 but i gotta stop!.. but happy to know you have kids now, think you've used the LV bag meant to be the diaper bag? 
and i read from other thread about MIL? i totally understand as i have an asian fren and she;s driving her crazy before her wedding day, she weighted 36kg coz of all the stress! 
the way you tell the story behind each bag,, remind me to appreciate each bag for its own story.. i will i will... thx PBC!


----------



## mintrified

wow amazingness!! I had to stop at 20ish pages because I have to get to work >_< lol


----------



## missgiannina

your closet is a dream~!


----------



## cheska0530

I love your closet sooo nice.
good job!


----------



## chaomiu

Hi, just discovered your thread and I'm so happy to find you!! 

Looking at the photos of your awesome collection, gorgeous house, and adorable modeling items is truly inspiring.
It's also heart warming to know about the unique, fun stories behind your favorite pieces.

I believe you give your love and release all the positive energy to the world, as a result you received those blessings.
So please keep up with your great job**

I wish you and your family all the happiness, prosperity and a great health!!
Aloha.


----------



## tastefashion

I am speechless ... you are one of the most luckiest woman in the world!


----------



## AK.Sunbeams

I know I'm probably the 1000th person to say this but WOW! what a collection =D It was so much fun going through this thread and you made it even more interesting by telling us the little stories behind each bag!


----------



## DollFace116

Omg! I'm happy to be the 2,000th person to say you're closet is amazingly fantastic!  Its deserving of a reality show.


----------



## mberry117

WOW - just WOW


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Incredible


----------



## AstaK.

Im happy for you that your dream came true...

Thank you for shearing it!!!


----------



## brandsbabe

peanutbabycakes said:


> i purchased a huge binder type folder that i organized into sections with dividers and labeled them accordingly:  master bedroom, guest bedroom #1, guest bedroom #2, appliances, lighting, hardware, fixtures, etc..  i would rip out pages from magazines or print out pics online and then put them in whichever section it was for.  i always had my camera handy so that i could snap pics of anything that i liked while browsing the stores.  i carried that binder around everywhere in my car and if i needed to explain something to my builder or carpenter, i'd just show them the pics!  we also toured a lot of the higher end custom designed homes to see the latest building ideas and trends.  oh...and i watched a lot of HGTV!



Wow.. what can I say..?! I been browsing randomly on Bag Showcase, and so caught by yours! 

Thank you for taking the time to tell the stories! 

I am looking to do up my new place and you are truly an inspiration =)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Bgcollector

OMG!! what a dream closet!! how did you acquire such collection???? I have 5 Hermes bag and I thought that was a lot!!


----------



## Bgcollector

PBC, I am blown away by your collections!!! yet  it seems you started collecting late. I started my Chanel collection in 1990, but yours is awesome.... Lucky girl.. Any DH you can refer??? LOL


----------



## MelodyInWonder

Amazing


----------



## soulfly

wow!! i am one of the many that went through *ALL *of the pages on this thread! You are amazing PBC! I'm probably about 1-2 years late, but congrats on your twins! Your house looks amazing - you are SUPER talented! Not to mention, it's super cute how your DH treats/spoils you! Best of luck with everything to you! you seem like you have such an amazing life!!


----------



## venetiakim

love them!


----------



## nodoubtboutit

wow your closet and hermes collection is AMAZING!


----------



## luie

love love love


----------



## misshcouture

wow your closet is gorgeous!!!! i dream of a closet like that one day


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Finally reached the end...for now. I'm sure that it'll get filled again with many more comments and updates so I have to make sure I check back often.

I just want to say congratulations on your adorable twin boys, your sweet dh, gorgeous house, beautiful closet and amazing collection. I enjoyed reading your thread it was really nice of you to share your stories and your life with us. Your thread took me to different emotions. I oooohhed and aaaaahhhed at the purses and the gorgeousness of ur closet and castle, got excited at all the gifts showered to you by dh, annoyed at the person who stole your house pix and pretended it's hers, got all teary eyed when I read the news of your pregnancy, and laughed at ur funny stories with dh n his buddies calling him p-whipped, lastly with mil I'd rather not comment hahahaha. Hopefully you'll have more patience to be able to deal with her  

Despite the many blessings you've remained down to earth (IMHO) and you've managed to read and reply to all the posts. Hopefully you have more blessings to come. Enjoy your precious ones :okay:


----------



## Pursesforever

I  absolutly LOVE  your boutique It is truly classy


----------



## Babilu

GORGEOUS closet ( every girl's dream) filled with beautiful goodies!! congrats!!!
You should be very, very nice to your hubby! He's given you your french castle AND a dream closet!! So, so sweet!


----------



## etoil0601

PBC!! OMG!!!!! Your closet (all the collections), your babies, your house, your shoes, and your rings are really gorgeous!!! 

It took me two days to read all of the posts. lol

Hope you and your DH, and boys are all healthy and doing well!!!

Hope you the best of all for your family and stay fabulous!!!! 

BTW you really have have a pretty daughter to pass down your gorgeous selections!!!


----------



## ldjono

No words can describe your fantastic collections ..... Only WOWWWWW


----------



## fatcat2523

OMG...I can't believe I finally made it to the end!!! Love your collection!!! wish you and your family all the best and can't wait to see your new reveal soon!!!


----------



## cece1982

PBC You were the reason I joined TPF

God Bless you, your DH, your twins and your gorgeous collections!

I just spent 3 hours reading your thread, your items are TDF!!!


----------



## kat99

One of my all time favorite threads ever


----------



## Woozy

Wow, I am in shock that I've never been in this thread before..
Your closet is my dream!!! It's beautiful, I htink it's even better than Oprah's hahaha


----------



## sophiasjdu

a girl's dream > 3 <


----------



## Toyzi

Feel like I just came to the end of a great book PBC


----------



## misshcouture

amazing closet dear!!!!!!


----------



## SashaNicole

Amazing!


----------



## gorgeouskitty

The storytelling was pretty awesome! Amazing closet too!


----------



## cfrozal23

I just want to say when I saw your closet I almost died and went to closet heaven!!  Wow!! It's so beautiful!! You are so lucky!! It's so dreamy!!


----------



## BagBelle

I realize this is about 3 years late, but OMG! I love it all. I just spent hours looking through all of the posts. AAAAMAZING!


----------



## girl12532

I am in love with your closet! It really is amazing!


----------



## Longmao

PBC, don't let d journey stop here...pls continue


----------



## Allandra

Aww this thread is like paradise.


----------



## sandee

WOW!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE your closet !  SOOOO many Hermes bags ! You are one lucky lady!


----------



## sandee

I now want a '"French Castle "' of my own


----------



## dlynn

The closet alone is a French Castle!


----------



## mocha.lover

Thank you for sharing!! Your house and especially your closet is amazing!! It's my dream to have my own little castle too. Time to save up!


----------



## zjajkj

You and your husband are so lovey dovey even after so many years~~ Hopefully mine relationship would be 75% of yours, I would be happy enough


----------



## tiffanystar

Awww PBC we miss you. Please update us soon. I also loved seeing your outfits, you have amazing style.


----------



## flammy

Wow your closet is amazing! I'm breathless


----------



## CoachCatcher45

i am speechless and your boys are beautiful


----------



## Julay

Oh my goodness, amazing!


----------



## Anniesthetic

I'm now trying to find a place and convince my fiance to build something like that for me. Pipe dreams.....


----------



## LJ45

absolutely stunning! Came across this thread on google and had to make an account! pbc you seem like such a kind person and hope nothing but the best for you and your family


----------



## viola_faery1209

peanutbabycakes said:


> ok, maybe i'll just continue with all the chanels.....
> 
> 1. black caviar silver medallion tote
> 2. beige large reporter
> 3. black bowler
> 4. black classic caviar jumbo flap
> 5. blue patent reissue flap


 

oooohhhh i love~~ the blue patent reissue!!


----------



## viola_faery1209

Birkin123 said:


> Thanks for the guided tour... I am enjoying it thus far... let me help you enlarge some of these pictures so that we can truly enjoy your treasures...


 


ohhh my goodness.....thats all i needed to say


----------



## viola_faery1209

Birkin123 said:


> I don't know what is more delish... the cupcakes or your Birkin. Both are making me drool.....


 

ahhh a Birkin as sweet and  tantalizing as cupcakes


----------



## viola_faery1209

peanutbabycakes said:


> fast forward a few months later....to july 2007. DH and i were on a trip with our friends to another friend's wedding in lexington, KY. late one night as the guys were all sitting around drinking and playing cards in the hotel, i pulled out my laptop and started surfing ebay. hmmm....what do i need? LOL!! i typed in hermes kelly and guess what popped up!!?? a bunch of kellys, of course! but one stood out from the rest. i had always wanted a red hermes bag...preferrably a birkin with gold hardware, but tonight a vintage rouge VIF courcheval gold hardware kelly caught my eye. OH MY!!! at that same moment, DH's friends were making fun of him for being "p-whipped" by me for spending so much money buying me (in their words) "an overpriced polkadotted pepto bismal colored bag".....they were referring to my fuschia ostrich birkin that i had with me! of course, DH wasn't going to allow them to bash him like that, so he just said "whatever dudes, don't be jealous bc you're not married yet!"  so then i said, "yea honey, you show them how it's done! i'm about to hit BUY IT NOW on a bag and you're not even going to flinch!" LOL!!!
> 
> so then i hit BUY IT NOW and a few days later, this bag arrived.....


 
ahahaha!! funny story  i love that bag as well


----------



## viola_faery1209

peanutbabycakes said:


> here are some recent pieces of lil' bling action i purchased in between taking breaks from hermes...LOL!
> 
> -tahitian pearl
> -southsea white pearl
> -diamond rings
> -diamond earrings
> 
> the only "story" i have for these is that DH only knows the true cost of one of the items! (southsea pearl diamond ring)  thank goodness for my secret stash!!! LOL!


 
ohhh gorgeousss~~ they look lovely on you


----------



## heffalump

wowza!! love your closet! not even my house looks as nice as that


----------



## baglov3r

WOW WOWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

there is no other word than WOW 

really spechless


----------



## raleighgoods

you are the reason I got into tpf!! congrats on your lovely collection and home


----------



## confused_gal

what a cool closet!


----------



## myu3160

PBC,

I just finished reading all 209 pages of your amazing thread. At first I thought it was just an ordinary thread to show us your amazing collection. Boy was I surprised!

Thank you for taking time out of your life to let us have a glimpse into it. You have an amazing collection, amazing home, wonderful husband and now two adorable twin boys. You are very, very fortunate and you deserved nothing but the best. One can only hope to be as fortunate as you are one day. Thank you and best to you and yours  

Oh! You also looked amazing rocking Hermes while preggo! Hot mama indeed!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

The most amazing closet and handbag collection!


----------



## lovefirey

I just want you to know that from the beginning of this thread until the end I just thought how lucky you are and how I hope that when I get married, life will be just as good if not half as good as yours!

The banner that you have in your boys nursery... My old co-worker had those same exact words tattooed on her back and said she and her sisters all had it verrrrry cute!


----------



## Tiffany123

Wow, amazing. Love the fact that from the start all you really wanted was to be a parent and that you finally got that gift.


----------



## its_a_keeper

even if you are not online anymore or recently:

I love your lil' Boutique! It's pretty amazing and I woulda die for a Closet like yours!


----------



## meluvbag

peanutbabycakes said:


> the closet it not fully finished yet because i still need to unpack more boxes and organize.  i also need to replace all the plastic hangers with wooden ones and i'm still missing a few glass doors for my shoes.


wow what a closet. I am also contemplating to have a walk in, how many sq meters is yours? Please do not feel that you have to answer if you do not feel like doing so. I was meant just to complement and say that it is a beautiful collection. Thank you very much for sharing


----------



## meluvbag

peanutbabycakes said:


> a few months later, we were at H looking for a gift for my good friend's bday and i was offered something very special from the back.  amazingly, we walked away from it and i couldn't stop thinking about for the next 30 minutes.  DH made me promise that i would let him go to vegas if he bought me the bag.....so we returned to the store soon afterwards and this came home with me....and off to vegas we went 2 wks later!
> 
> 30cm fuschia ostrich gold hardware birkin


Is your DH for real? He sounds like such a wonderful person and I hope you guys will stay like that for the rest of your lives


----------



## klynneann

OMG.  Your closet is incredible, what's IN your closet is even more incredible, I love your house, your taste and you seem like the nicest person ever!  I'm very happy for you that you finally became a mother.  Thank you so much for sharing so much of yourself!  I've just recently discovered TPF and blog and have been stuck in the Chanel areas, but I'm definitely going to start looking at Hermes, just to follow your posts.  Thank you!


----------



## Luvvy~!

Your closet is my dream. Your handbags too,


----------



## dancingchunli

2 years later and I'm still a fan of this thread.. I wonder how many Hermes you have now... =)


----------



## Diva Divina

Took me two days to go through the thread and would love to hear more about the boys and all of your latest acquisisions. Come back soon. I know how hectic things get with toddlers. I have one of my own who barely lets me use the laptop.


----------



## BeccaUA

LOVE IT! I am starting my own collection, however I am giving it a 'green twist' with products that are recycled! Found some beautiful bags at 195handbags.com, they are made from recycled tires and are FAB! I would love to have a closet like yours to showcase them !


----------



## PinkPeonies

I believe I have just died and gone to bag/beautiful closet heaven.

Love the DP too OP, it makes me want to do the same, though my staircase is smaller and definitely wont get filled up with bags.


----------



## btchismyvuitton

woww i dint think i would everrr finish but i finally did and it was a couple of hrs well spent. With that said i think your collection/everything is absolutly divine and almost every item is to die for *drool you have well over a house in your closet alone lmaooo goshhh what a lucky girl i must say well anyways i think this whole thing is fab, keep up the good work.....&shopping


----------



## DermChiq

wow what a closet! amazing collection


----------



## Thisca

I've watched the first 20 pages now, and I'm overwhelmed! Your closet looks amazing, I would love to have a closet like that when I'm able to buy my own house


----------



## Wild

amazing!!!!!


----------



## laurel234

PBC-- i loved reading and seeing your closet and the goodies stashed behind those glass doors. moreover, those stories about your mil were really funny, in a good way. thanks for sharing your purchases and life with us. hope that your twins and you and the rest of your family are doing well and are happy and healthy


----------



## irreplaceableee

i loved everything about this thread! the clothes, the bags, the jewelry, the house, and most definitely, your DH and your handsome princes! You rock!


----------



## Ebonynoir

Love your closet and the story behind your collections


----------



## hobbitfancier55

Oh my goodness I'm drooling here. I will have to look at more of this post later (I'm only on page 21 haha).

I'm brand new to purseforum, this being my first post. Your closet is AMAZING. As is your home. Well that's really an understatement. 

I love the unknown style/ satchel LV you posted. Wish they still made those. AND LOVED the orange birkin. $5 for a Chloe? I would have died. Awesome.


----------



## Criket40

I've enjoyed everything in this thread!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Wow. Just wow. So when can I move in to your closet again????(a joke!)


----------



## heather123

Absolutely unbelievable. Really.


----------



## brokenkiss815

wow! I'm jus speechless and amazed!


----------



## Madstar1

amazed


----------



## filosophy

speechless! your collection is amaaazing.


----------



## Rainia

Oh pbc! Thank u for sharing such beautiful stories. Your purse collection and home at so stunning. But u brought everything into perspective when u told us about what's really important in life


----------



## Blueberry

Hello PBC,, thought you should know. I've seen people posting your birkin photos across the internet. I found it in an Instagram application (iPhone). 

Take Care.


----------



## Tiffany Nguyen

speechless!!!


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

This thread is simply incredible. It has taken me all day to get through it but it was well worth it.  Thanks for sharing and for having such a sweet personality!


----------



## lovechanel888

Im soooo jealous lol


----------



## TeddyLV

Gosh! I'm speechless!


----------



## Hanelisi

I'm a bit late to the party too, but I've just spent a few days reading all the way through this thread. It's amazing! I feel like I've been reading a book 

I tried to be jealous, but I just couldn't because you have such great taste, you and your DH are so sweet and in love and you seem so warm and funny. I wish you all the best with your young family, they must keep you sooo busy now!

I loved catching a glimpse of such and exciting and happy time in your life, it makes me feel good that it is possible to live the dream


----------



## Iamtassy

Perfect castle !! You make me jealous  and i love you bags, esp chanel.


----------



## lavostrodea

i love, love, love your collection! 

can you please, please design my future house? 

EVERYTHING is soooo PERFECT that I think you have the BEST collection EVER! :urock:


----------



## peace1029

breathless. and speechless


----------



## Suhaliaddict

Awesome


----------



## travelerscloset

Yours is a fairytale story!  Every thing is so beautiful! Above and beyond the material stuff is your warm and down-to-earth personality - what a lovely soul! I love your stories! Thank you for welcoming us into your "castle" and sharing with us your beautiful collection.


----------



## ynz

u are a lucky girl with a loving DH!!!!


----------



## mmmilkman

peanutbabycakes said:


> even though DH doesn't object to most of my handbag desires, there are rare occasions when i know not to push it....so that's when i have to dip into my secret stash!    (don't all wives do this??!!  LOL!!!)  a couple bags i've had to do that in the past were the fendi wysteria spy and the YSL fringe bag.  but the biggest dip i've had to take into my secret stash was when i secretly purchased a 30cm orange swift gold hardware birkin!!!
> 
> *PBC:*  look honey!  my mom's old purse that she decided to give to me!
> *DH: * oh wow!!  that's pretty cool!!  maybe your mom has other hermes hidden in her basement she can give to you too!!!



This is the funniest thing I've ever read! Those smilies just sums it up! LOL. You have an amazing collection. And I love how organized you are!


----------



## caramel15

This was one of the threads i use to read before officially joining tPF a few yrs back... Amazing. You're blessed with many beautiful things but even more important are the beautiful people (husband & twins) in your life. You appear to have no airs, approachable and down to earth. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kef2

WOW. I am lost for words. What a great husband you have, and a great lil' french boutique closet.


----------



## mmmilkman

I also have to say besides your wonderful collection, what's even more amazing is that you have a loving, supportive and thoughtful husband! You're very blessed to have each other


----------



## mysticrita

We miss u PBC..hope u and your family are doing well !


----------



## saks4me

Glad that I finally found this thread and catching up on your last few years, this weekend! Thank you for welcoming me into a glimpse of your wonderful life. 

PBC - Love how this thread is about a journey, sprinkled with amazing buys, a beautiful home, and humorous stories! Hope that you have not retired from the forum. Anxious to see how you, your DH, and your boys are coming along! Hope your marriage continues to strength with the birth of B&B!  

FYI: You inspired me to clear up space in my closet this weekend! (That's big!) Your powder room has got to be my fave!

Here's to PBC and your family!


----------



## n_moviehouse

HimPBC, I'm dying to see your next post/pic...


----------



## minnie17

this is one of my fave threads... just by reading it, i feel like im in the dream world...
i love every single story you told and i think I adore you now 

and because of this thread, im in love with Hermes...!


----------



## Pursebop

fairy tale closet, fairy tale collection. Congratulations!


----------



## Barbiedollx11

wow you have the best closet i have ever seen!!!! love your things.


----------



## floatsybubbles

Wow, thank you so much PBC for sharing your lovely house, collection, purchases, and stories with us. It took me a little more than a day of reading through all 213 pages of this thread (I mostly read what you posted, with a few comments on the side or it would have taken me forever to finish!) and I've got to say that I envy your closet and life style! I have no desire for Hermes and Chanel, but yes to other designer bags and I aim to own a closet like yours one day, filled with lovely goodies [:

I hope you and DH are having a great time raising your twin boys! 

Please update us soon... but I've noticed that you have long since left this thread for good it seems.


----------



## its_jan

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## bags07

Hurry back, we all miss you.


----------



## jingsjellybeans

I think you have every piece that a girl dreams at...... really nice collection!


----------



## moneyinthebank

All I can say is wow..just wow..


----------



## gossamerluxe

this thread (and your closet)


----------



## maia93

what a gorgeous little boutique u have, truly inspiring  thank u for sharing


----------



## ayutilovesGST

This thread was from 2008 but still i think be everyone favorite fairy tales all of time!! PBC u n your DH are sooo sweet !! Your life is so blessed!


----------



## BiewerBirkin

OMG... I'm speechless. Your closet is out of this world.. it's everything I would ever dream of... and OMG your Hermes.. I'm such a fan... LOVE the tri color Birkin that's my favorite... and your house... OMG... it's just gorgeous.  You are so fortunate... and obviously very much in love... very blessed with so many things.  I LOVE this thread... only got to page 33, but will keep coming back to see more... I'm sure you've trippled your collection since then!! LOL


----------



## ccoco

Your thread was the reason I made an account on Pf. So amazing and beautiful of a house and collection!! Thank you for sharing!! This is like a real life fairy tale!


----------



## Fhler

Your closet is a dream come true! Dont think there is one thing in it I'd change - congrats on having such an amazing collection!


----------



## lilangeljb808

Wow!!!!!! Im in Love with ur closet!! Dream come true!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

STUNNING!!! ROOM AND COLLECTION.  WOW A girls DREAM~!


----------



## tiphany

went through all 214 pages in one night. amazing closet and house!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

She hasn't been around her thread for such a long time now. I can't wait for her to start posting again.


----------



## love4hermes

Love for you to post more!


----------



## xtine74

Wow!!! 214 pages in and that's all I can say! Well that and thank you for sharing such fab snippets from your very wonderful life. x


----------



## andreiameg

Amazing collection! What a inspiration!


----------



## Thecoordinator1

Speechless Just enjoying it all Thanks for sharing


----------



## lodee2

love it ;p


----------



## angel_ac

A.W.E.S.O.M.E!!!  :urock:
and  for showing them to us!


----------



## lodee2

u go girl...lol...love it


----------



## whimsy.comfy

whoa, i should definitely look into IT consulting...beautiful everything!


----------



## alwaysadira

This may sound odd, but looking at everyone's threads/collections inspires me to work even harder.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

alwaysadira said:


> This may sound odd, but looking at everyone's threads/collections inspires me to work even harder.



Not odd at all! PBC is definitely an inspiration to many, myself included!


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

You have such an amazing closet- any girl's dreaml!! And your bag collection is fabulous!!!


----------



## this_is_rj

I love your closet!


----------



## pinkhoshi

I just read through all 214 pages and I have to say.... WOW.  Thanks for giving us a glimpse into your fabulous life!


----------



## canthavenuf

This is a wonderland....


----------



## Renate_

Just read all the pages and I have to say WOW!!!! This is so amazing, I am speechless


----------



## MegumiX

omg your closet is amaazziinng!!! Im so jealous !!


----------



## Wilsom04

peanutbabycakes said:


> sooo....let me open the door first.....with a swarovski crystal knob!    (fyi:  i'm all about the bling bling!)


Beautiful!


----------



## cherho

Whew~ I just completed all 215 pages over 3 days. Thanks *PBC* for sharing such a wonderful part of your life. I hope that there's more to come!


----------



## bag-princess

this was one of the first threads i followed on TPF!  i was drooling through the pages!


has PBC been back to post recently???  the last time i looked it had been quite a while since she last posted. i can not imagine what she has gotten since then!!


----------



## A88

beautiful setting for your gorgeous goods! Simply love it!


----------



## juicypinkglam

peanutbabycakes said:


> on the other side of my vanity is my perfume collection.  if you look closely, you'll notice a bottle with the name "oh my dog!".......it's perfume/cologne for my darling doggies!!!!
> 
> the chanel No. 5 in the center is from dear sweet PFer *kalliegirl* during last month's hermes RAOK!!




good lord i wish i were you!!!! even in a few years, i wouldnt mind lol!!! everything looks amazing!

may i ask where you got your perfume tray? i've been looking for similar~~


----------



## doriebear

I love your closet and your stories. I read through your thread twice since I joined tpf. Hope you update soon. =)


----------



## Jadeite

Heavenly isn't it? Every girl's dream.


----------



## cadgyrl

Wow!  I'd never leave my closet!


----------



## J.A.N.

Oh my Good God this is the best ever i have seen in all my life its handbag heaven you are one lucky girl you must be loaded im so happy for you and i mean that.
This is every girls dream come true.!!!!!
You are a person with true style and of course class 
Im speechless............................................................


----------



## J.A.N.

peanutbabycakes said:


> even though DH doesn't object to most of my handbag desires, there are rare occasions when i know not to push it....so that's when i have to dip into my secret stash!    (don't all wives do this??!!  LOL!!!)  a couple bags i've had to do that in the past were the fendi wysteria spy and the YSL fringe bag.  but the biggest dip i've had to take into my secret stash was when i secretly purchased a 30cm orange swift gold hardware birkin!!!
> 
> *PBC:*  look honey!  my mom's old purse that she decided to give to me!
> *DH: * oh wow!!  that's pretty cool!!  maybe your mom has other hermes hidden in her basement she can give to you too!!!
> 
> i've since then sold her bc she was a lil' too bright for me, but boy do i still miss her....    i'm just glad she's gone to a good home.



You look like u have beauty as well as brains. You look gorgeous.
The diamond ring is just out of this world.


----------



## J.A.N.

Finally i have gone thru the entire thread
and i have to say that im quite :tispy: my fav bag is the lizard kelly wow!!!!!!!!
I do think you need one Mulberry in your collection but then i am a bit bias. He He he!!!


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Gorgeous. Your collection inspires me to strive to collect my own (I'm 22 and a poor student!). It also gives me hope that I too will find my prince charming and live happily ever after in a castle!


----------



## Heartsoxox

I just want to say, I have went through this whole thread.

It is the best closet on purse forum ever, I know others own things that she owns.but this closet is custom made that someone took the time and effort into making it, I am in love! I have shown my husband this closet and told him, this closet design! I am not sure what it looks like completely, but I would make more room for clothes, I have a feeling the full closet as a whole wasn't shown properly in all its glory! but I do know what the closet was made out of and what would go into making it. its on my long term goals list. I know many women only dream of this closet.

But when I see something I love, and want and need, I go for it. I hate dust myself, and the glass doors are perfect to protect expensive items from just that, so you don't have to use dust bags. this is a womans dream, most women will never get, but this woman has her eye on this, and I know I can get this. its not impossible like most women who posted on here, it would impossible.

I love expensive clothing like I love expensive bags, I love high fashion and I know high end, is an invest and isn't just any old thing you see all the time. this woman has immaculate taste in clothing, shoes and accessories! and in designing her house, and her husband as well.

If anything I take from this, I take the beautiful design of the closet and what it took for this woman and her husband to get to where they're today. hard work. and them being self employed from what I can tell. you aren't going to get that much, from being an employee of a company. you have to be your own boss into order to achieve to this kind of magnitude of success. I am very happy this is on the purseforum to give me huge ideas on my walk in closet.
sadly, I am a private person and these type of things most likely wouldn't be on a open forum like this (I posted one of my bags, on one of these forums, but not on its own thread). unless I water marked everything. and even then I wouldn't, I would post elsewhere. unknown to here. 

Like I said, the best closet on the purse forum ever! if any ladies are reading my post and own close to or as much as she does. please invest in a great
closet. because you deserve to! ​


----------



## Sofia79

@Peanutbabycakes. I love, love, love your closet. I am guessing you converted a bedroom into a huge closet? How big is the room exactly? Could you provide pics from every angle?
I want to eventually make one like this but would like to see more photos, if you pretty please


----------



## Ycyap

Told my DH that he should get me a Birkin for every special occasion in our lives. He smiled at me and told me to "man man den"


----------



## risaxu

i just drooled on my computer.. what a marvelous closet!


----------



## denton

peanutbabycakes said:


> and what boutique would be complete without a chandelier and a set of built-in ceiling speakers!!!!



Ceiling speakers in a closet... well that's not really a closet. Awesome!


----------



## ms.bag_obsessed

Great post! The best closet and collection, I've seen so far. You are inspiring! :worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Smith97

Beautiful Everything  Thanks for sharing your amazing collection


----------



## sedgewick

Is your profile pic (all the Hermes on the staircase) have its own collection thread? I wanna see it bigger  x


----------



## bluefisher

Omg


----------



## Dhalia

Hehe this is my favorite all time thread!  I wish she would check in and say hi sometimes!


----------



## Glamouricious

OMG!


----------



## Cocktail

Please come back PBC!! We need to bring her back to tpf....!!


----------



## rumixa

*am speechless**** that closet omg!!!!the hermes ...the pink ostrich the tri-colour...omg ...PBC u lucky lucky girl


----------



## Slavisa

I get so happy when I see this thread, I remember it took me 2 days to read the entire thing about 2 years back!


----------



## Ria2011

Amazing!!! loved seeing all the pics and the ways you've stored all the bags and shoes - it's like a mini shop. 

Enjoy all those fabulous treats


----------



## sparklyred

Wow, everything is amazing.  I have to admit after going through the thread I feel like such a loser.  I can't even afford one of the knobs on your closet and I work non stop.  You are so lucky.  Your life must be amazing!  I can't even imagine not always wanting things but not being able to have them but being able to buy whatever your heart desires.  Lucky girl!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I love looking at this collection over and over again.  This is collection and closet is my dream closet!


----------



## Jengybengy

Please post updates! Such a treat and i love the stories n memories behind each item.
Thanks for sharing pics of your house as well!
LOVE!


----------



## lillypad88

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you!    DH owns an IT consulting company.  i've recently dabbled in real estate part time.  i think the key is not really how much money you make, but how you spend it.  i love to bargain shop for just about anything period.  it's almost like a high.  and i save the big bucks for my BIG TIME loves:  Hermes  & jewelry.


WOW your closet is amazing!  I've just moved overseas (=downsize    ) and have things stashed everywhere.  I totally agree about the bargain hunting to splurge on my true loves.  No high better than getting a great deal (or smthg I've lusted after going on sale)!


----------



## lillypad88

peanutbabycakes said:


> fast forward a few months later....to july 2007.  DH and i were on a trip with our friends to another friend's wedding in lexington, KY.  late one night as the guys were all sitting around drinking and playing cards in the hotel, i pulled out my laptop and started surfing ebay.  hmmm....what do i need?  LOL!!  i typed in hermes kelly and guess what popped up!!??  a bunch of kellys, of course!  but one stood out from the rest.  i had always wanted a red hermes bag...preferrably a birkin with gold hardware, but tonight a vintage rouge VIF courcheval gold hardware kelly caught my eye.  OH MY!!!  at that same moment, DH's friends were making fun of him for being "p-whipped" by me for spending so much money buying me (in their words) "an overpriced polkadotted pepto bismal colored bag".....they were referring to my fuschia ostrich birkin that i had with me!  of course, DH wasn't going to allow them to bash him like that, so he just said "whatever dudes, don't be jealous bc you're not married yet!"    so then i said, "yea honey, you show them how it's done!  i'm about to hit BUY IT NOW on a bag and you're not even going to flinch!"  LOL!!!
> 
> so then i hit BUY IT NOW and a few days later, this bag arrived.....


Beautiful!  My dream H - so classic and works with almost anything - and I LOVE the story behind it


----------



## nakedjaxx

Can you adopt me? I can cook and clean.


----------



## Maddy luv

wow, everything is amazing, beautifull, thank you for sharing
can i live in your closet?


----------



## mgalvezz

this closet is too perfect


----------



## Monique74

Nice collection bags you have!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thanks everyone!!!! Just checking in....seeing what's new here on PF!  &#128536;&#9786;. Hope everyone has a fantastic holiday!


----------



## bag-princess

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!!!! Just checking in....seeing what's new here on PF!  &#128536;&#9786;. Hope everyone has a fantastic holiday!





oh the boys are sooooo big now!!!!  how precious they look!!   times goes by so quickly!!


----------



## prityxuzee

OMG!!! she's still alive...wooohooo... and have a website: http://www.PBCcloset.com  welcome back pbc!!! we miss ur posts..


----------



## pumpkin0702

It is so amazing!! I wish I could have this show room one day!!!!


----------



## jamay

I am so sick with envy! Great collection!!!


----------



## purpleboots

Oh my goodness PBC.  I just went through this whole thread yesterday.  Simply so amazing I had to sign up and leave a comment!!  Love *everything*.  Happy holidays to you and your family!


----------



## hydroconscious

PBC!! I've read the thread and I feel like i'm reading a disney story/fairy tale for grown ups!! Love the stories behind the purchases... 
Especially love your kellys!


----------



## machihazel

Heaven!


----------



## ReginaGeorge

Your closet is simply TDF and your collection of Hermés bags are amazing! Oh my gawd!


----------



## MrsFangcy

Hi ! PBC: it's a great thread to read through. I had spent days on this thread. And felt like I just finished reading a good book. Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## yinglee

Beautiful closet and collection!!


----------



## AshTx.1

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!!!! Just checking in....seeing what's new here on PF!  &#128536;&#9786;. Hope everyone has a fantastic holiday!



Hope you have a great holiday too! Thanks for checking back in!


----------



## mlag724

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!!!! Just checking in....seeing what's new here on PF!  &#55357;&#56856;&#9786;. Hope everyone has a fantastic holiday!



Happy that you checked back in. Always love going to your showcase. Wishing you and yours happy holidays.


----------



## luvluv

You are living my dream! Just love revisiting your thread!


----------



## austen1813

I can just live in your closet.  Well done.


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

This thread is my happy place


----------



## tanya2424

Oh.my.goodness.... Your husband is a good man! lol. This is a dream closet I want to aspire to someday.


----------



## fallfromgrace

Hi PBC! I finally went through all 218 pages in about 1 week on my xmas vacation! LOL Thanks for sharing and I look forward to seeing more. Your twin boys are adorable! 

(not bad for a first post!)

Happy New Year!


----------



## stylelove

This was a good read! Except for the part where my drool drowned my iPad


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wb!!


----------



## nefertari

OMG I'm speechless... thx for sharring


----------



## MsBusyBee

Wow. I have nothing more to say: Speechless


----------



## carlinha

peanutbabycakes said:


> thanks everyone!!!! Just checking in....seeing what's new here on PF!  &#128536;&#9786;. Hope everyone has a fantastic holiday!



OMG YOU CAME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  still my dream closet 

and love your new jewelry pieces


----------



## nolanm2000

Great thread pbc


----------



## suzpeter

Can you tell me where you bought this steamer trunk with drawers. It's awesome in the closet.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

suzpeter said:


> Can you tell me where you bought this steamer trunk with drawers. It's awesome in the closet.



Hi! I had it custom made for the closet & is attached to the floor, just like a typical island dresser that you would find in other walkin closets.


----------



## nolanm2000

Please update the thread


----------



## kawaii7

wow !!!


----------



## robynnenicolle

This is gorgeous! Bookmarking for my dream home


----------



## santafesunrise




----------



## twin-fun

peanutbabycakes said:


> Hi! I had it custom made for the closet & is attached to the floor, just like a typical island dresser that you would find in other walkin closets.



I would love to hear how things are going 5 years after you started this thread! Anything you would have done differently with your home? Designed differently?


----------



## mehrten

Crazy closet!!!!! I am going to find a husband that can build me this!! LOL


----------



## Suzie

peanutbabycakes said:


> Hi! I had it custom made for the closet & is attached to the floor, just like a typical island dresser that you would find in other walkin closets.



Fab to see you, your little boys have grown so much!


----------



## pigiryn

Amazing! Ur collection is wonderful! Brilliant design, faux croc trunk n chandelier thumbs up


----------



## pigiryn

Def inspired me to reorganise my closet but wish mine is like urs


----------



## gsweetbunny

Thank you for sharing. Loved everything handbags, shoes, and especially your kitchen.


----------



## nimago2440

Wow!!! Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## PUrseverance

peanutbabycakes said:


> my fendi wysteria spy from summer 2006.  this bag was the culprit in aiding my way into discovering PF and i've been addicted to PF ever since!!!!  a week into owning this bag, i accidentally got a big ole grease mark on the front of the bag.  i was soooo uspet.  i took it to fendi and the customer service i received was sooo crappy.  they said bc i had purchased my bag from saks and not directly from the fendi boutique, there was nothing they could do for me!!    i got on the internet right away that night and googled "how to remove stains from fendi spy" or something like that.  and that's how the purse forum came into my life!!!
> 
> btw:  i took it back to saks and they exchanged it for a brand new one!!  yaaay!!



this is fabulous!


----------



## Nolia

peanutbabycakes said:


> Hi! I had it custom made for the closet & is attached to the floor, just like a typical island dresser that you would find in other walkin closets.



I'm so glad you came back and bumped your thread.  Having joined years after you, I can't believe I totally missed out!  No shortage of drool from this side though!  Everything in your home is TDF.  You have lovely taste and your boys are so adorable!!  I am loving all the Hermes!!  

I like the Birkin myself over the Kelly, but I remember reading that you prefer the Kelly.  Why is that? Just the look?  How are they compared "logistically" speaking?

Please update us!! =)



peanutbabycakes said:


> i haven't decided on any names yet, but DH has come up with some outrageously crazy ones based on his love of certain "addictions" if we have girls...
> 
> 1.  bellagio (his fave hotel in vegas)
> 
> 2.  nutella (his fave thing he ate when we were in paris)
> 
> he said bella and ella would be the short versions.........



P.S. I am so glad you had boys LOL


----------



## udisdfre

oh,no...oh..no...that would be every girls dreams to have the collection like you do...that's fantastic..awesome..


----------



## Nico_79

Wow! I have to say that is an amazing collection, but also love the stories attached to this thread.  I wish one day to have a house (let alone a closet) like yours, it's gorgeous!  Hope you and your boys are doing well.




P.S. The Chinese food in Markham is still delish!


----------



## Cocos mom

love love your collection


----------



## Everydayshopper

PBC!!! Your collection and closet is so inspiring!!!!  I lurve your closet ^_^~


----------



## CielMiel

oh my.... happily ever after indeed


----------



## madeline259

Simply stunning!!!


----------



## Tambyistherajah

What a gorgeous house (and everything in it) you have, thank you for sharing your story, I couldn't stop reading! Hope you come back soon and let us know what your up to and how your twins are going!


----------



## Tee51

Too beautiful for words,   this exists only in my dreams!


----------



## lillawyer85

Beautiful closet, beautiful home, beautiful stories


----------



## BlondieB2013

Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## beatrixlove

wow!! amazing!!


----------



## Alaska

peanutbabycakes said:


> this is the last LV bag that i purchased almost a year ago.  it's a diaper bag but i've used it for traveling.  i'm looking forward to hopefully one day soon using it for what it's meant for...


 
  :girlysigh:

I'm having a baby! I wonder if LV made only this style as a baby bag? Now I'm going to start searching!

BTW! Love your thread! I'm only on post #55 but it's truly amazing! Following you on Instagram now =)


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

Wow! Your closet is TO DIE FOR!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

Alaska said:


> :girlysigh:
> 
> I'm having a baby! I wonder if LV made only this style as a baby bag? Now I'm going to start searching!
> 
> BTW! Love your thread! I'm only on post #55 but it's truly amazing! Following you on Instagram now =)


 

Congrats!!  i'm not sure what new styles LV currently has for a diaper bag but from my experience, i found using their neverfull bag in the biggest size worked best as a diaper bag.  you can fit so much stuff in there, esp when you need to pack extra clothes, food, toys, etc...

thank you for finding and following me on instagram


----------



## mushie

This is awesome PBC! Congratulations on a fantastic collection and I particularly love that you cherish your treasures 
I feel soooooo behind; having just "discovered" you (i'm really new to PF) but good golly, I've just read 50 pages in one sitting! 
Simply gripping and better still, discovered you have turned into a yummy mummy some 4 years ago now! Congrats!


----------



## mushie

peanutbabycakes said:


> my YSL bag.  forgot the name of it, but i refer to it as the "ruffle bag".  this is the larger size and i love the look of it!


Noice! I have this one in tan suede! Love it but the handle makes it heavy, doesn't it!?!


----------



## Munchkin18

What an amazing thread! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Genette

Your closet is TDF! Is the sketch of your french castle on the first page the exact look of the home's exterior. If so, I love it!


----------



## MissChiara

Wow,what a great collection!!!
I also love your home,you gave me lot of ideas!


----------



## BlondieB2013

YOUR CLOSET IS THE PRETTIEST I HAVE EVERY SEEN, CONGRATS:worthy:YOUR HANDBAGS, WHEW!!


----------



## tinywrist

Your closet is SOOO nice! I love handbags, but I love thoughtfully designed closets as well.  May I ask if you have anyone design it for you?

Are you planning to buy any new bags? How do you adjust the closet for new bags?

Your closet looks like a store display, it's so beautiful!


----------



## SensationWear

peanutbabycakes said:


> a view of my hermes and other favorite bags behind glass doors.....


What a gorgeous closet...magical...looks like a set on a movie...


----------



## Lizgener

peanutbabycakes said:


> Congrats!!  i'm not sure what new styles LV currently has for a diaper bag but from my experience, i found using their neverfull bag in the biggest size worked best as a diaper bag.  you can fit so much stuff in there, esp when you need to pack extra clothes, food, toys, etc...
> 
> thank you for finding and following me on instagram



hi pbc, im one of the many admirers of your thread. I enjoyed reading your stories . Felt like i was a child reading a fairytale story. With happiness as i finished reading the book ive searched for you in insragram. Hope i can meet you someday.


----------



## ohitsjen

Hi! I went through all 221 pages of this thread, and I just wanted to tell you I really loved reading all of it. The fact that you had little stories, the way you have relationships with your bags and connections forged through special meaning is really amazing. I loved reading about the relationship you have with your DH, I know that makes me sound kind of strange  but you guys are really cute!

As someone who's 20 and only just starting to purchase nice purses, I really liked this thread. I also have a bit of an obsession with walk-in wardrobes, and yours is so fantastic. As someone who's in a different stage of their life, hearing your experience has been really, really insightful. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Bayou Minou

I am in a state of STUNNED!

Thank you for sharing your closet.  Gorgeous!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Wow, this thread is still alive? PBC honey... talk about staying power.


----------



## emojosh

ohitsjen said:


> Hi! I went through all 221 pages of this thread, and I just wanted to tell you I really loved reading all of it. The fact that you had little stories, the way you have relationships with your bags and connections forged through special meaning is really amazing. I loved reading about the relationship you have with your DH, I know that makes me sound kind of strange  but you guys are really cute!
> 
> As someone who's 20 and only just starting to purchase nice purses, I really liked this thread. I also have a bit of an obsession with walk-in wardrobes, and yours is so fantastic. As someone who's in a different stage of their life, hearing your experience has been really, really insightful. Thanks so much for sharing!



Definitely agreed! PBC is an inspiration to all of us young up and comers!


----------



## ladyElise

Idont have words... :boxing:


----------



## snorlax

Amazing collection Pbc please update us


----------



## rania1981

you have a stunning closet! and wow that fuschia birkin...droolworthy


----------



## bbvt

You have an amazing collection and the room you decorated looks great!


----------



## pengiegirl

Gorgeous! I absolutely love your collection


----------



## doctor'swifey

PBC, I have very much enjoyed this whole thread! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Maria_Jose

I want to see more


----------



## Maria_Jose

what a collection!


----------



## lurketylurk

Your house, your collection, all are amazing.  You have great taste!  It took me forever to read through this whole threat but it was totally worth it


----------



## LLTKelly

Absolutely amazing closet! Going to have to have a serious chat with the hubby of mine! =


----------



## Ms.Florida

OMG *DIED* this is my dream its so fab!! PBC I hope you enjoy it with great health!!


----------



## Studiotejinn

Very inspiring thread, thank you so much PBC for sharing, it was awesome to go through the whole thread, just amazing !! love it !!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

wow!  amazing to come back after months (years?) away to see my thread still alive and well!  thank you to everyone for all your kind words!  if i have the time again, i will try to update my closet with new goodies!


----------



## lindis12

peanutbabycakes said:


> a view of my hermes and other favorite bags behind glass doors.....


Love the wardrobe!


----------



## lindis12

peanutbabycakes said:


> hermes & part of my shoe collection......


Love your pics!


----------



## Suzie

peanutbabycakes said:


> wow!  amazing to come back after months (years?) away to see my thread still alive and well!  thank you to everyone for all your kind words!  if i have the time again, i will try to update my closet with new goodies!



That would be great PBC, we have missed you.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

oooh can't wait for more new stuff


----------



## sugarz6

your closet is amazing and I can't wait to see new photos!!


----------



## rapv

My kind of fairy tale, lol! I enjoyed reading this thread! You're so lucky my dear.


----------



## NWM

OMG I cant even begin to say how much I love your closet! Ive been reading this thread for like 4h and its addictive!


----------



## Monachi

I am new to this forum and I am completely speech less! I `have never seen such a collection in my life.


----------



## monkeylovesbag

Giuess what? I have fallen in love with your thread and I cant help reading from pg 1 to over 100...and my eyes are sooo sore..... but it is just so addictive and enjoyable. Love yr wardrobe, clothes, bags, jewelry, designs and everything! I will continue reading and follow further new entries! Hope ur doing well, as well as yr lovely twins!


----------



## fufu

cant believe i miss this thread!

Love all your bags


----------



## Diamond88

peanutbabycakes said:


> thank you!    DH owns an IT consulting company.  i've recently dabbled in real estate part time.  i think the key is not really how much money you make, but how you spend it.  i love to bargain shop for just about anything period.  it's almost like a high.  and i save the big bucks for my BIG TIME loves:  Hermes  & jewelry.


Love that your a bargain shopper !! That's my same philosophy !! Its not about how much money you have be it $2,000 or $200,000 its how you manage it. Obviously good jobs help but if its important and brings you joy you'll figure out how to achieve it. I tell my boyfriend that all the time but he has a hard time believing. 

Im in love with your closet ! Its every girls dream to have a closet like that its amazing ! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Apelila

Oh my gosh....Am I in heaven yet?....


----------



## apl.79

Amazing.


----------



## nakedyogurt

Sorry to hear about your loss!!  I hope the Hermes thieves get caught soon!!!


----------



## doves75

Sorry to hear about your loss and this thing could happen to any of us here.  We will keep our eyes open to spot your bags. We hope the person/s behind this will be arrested and punished.


----------



## snooty

i hope you get back your bags soon! and thank you for creating this page!


----------



## LianaY

It breaks my heart! So sorry! Hope you get them back!


----------



## birkin10600

I am so sorry to hear this, it is heartbreaking! I know how it feels, I once had a robbery at home and I felt so upset. May God be with you and your family! I hope the police find whoever is behind it and will recover all your nice purses.


----------



## meeper87

Sorry to hear about this. It must be painful!

Have you considered that your bags were stolen from someone you know? Given that these are high value bags and that these photos are online, maybe someone has been casing your home and photos and finding the right time?

Hope you find them soon.


----------



## BagBragger

meeper87 said:


> Sorry to hear about this. It must be painful!
> 
> Have you considered that your bags were stolen from someone you know? Given that these are high value bags and that these photos are online, maybe someone has been casing your home and photos and finding the right time?
> 
> Hope you find them soon.




Insensitive.  Leave your sympathy and that's all.  At a time of loss such questions are not needed from strangers unless you have a badge and are called officer.


----------



## idoru_meta

I just finished reading through all 224 pages and it is my favourite thread, I am so so sad to hear this devastating news right at the end. Are you and your family OK? I hope you weren't home at the time, that would be so frightening. 

I would love to have a home and lifestyle like yours, but at no point reading through the thread was I the least bit envious. You seem like such a lovely and kind person who deserves all the good fortune you get, so it is doubly sad to hear about your break in.

My best wishes to you all and I have my fingers crossed you get some leads soon. Please let us know how you are doing when you can. x


----------



## spoiledwify

Oh my goshhhb!!&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563; this is worth almost 100grand for this thieve!! I can't imagine this pain your going through right now&#127801;&#127801;&#127801; 
No alarm on the house ? And I hope your purse are  all insured. 
We know that even this bag will be  replace like you said the memories on how you got that bag the most impt . We are Feel your pain hope this will be recovered&#128532;


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Damn thats awful. Very sorry to hear about this, PBC. I read the story on your IG and it def sounds like an inside job, or at least someone who was very familiar with your bag collection & your house.  I've always admired your posts and loved hearing the stories behind each bag. Hope you get them back. So sorry again. Will definitely keep a lookout.


----------



## meeper87

BagBragger said:


> Insensitive.  Leave your sympathy and that's all.  At a time of loss such questions are not needed from strangers unless you have a badge and are called officer.


If the original poster found my comment insensitive, please say so. I was just trying to help, stranger or not. It was just consideration; an idea; an outside perspective. No need to look deeper in a comment for someone trying to help.


----------



## Love4MK

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry.  Like you said, not only were bags lost, but more importantly memories.  I hope these bastards get caught!


----------



## Jadeite

let's all help keep an eye on ebay and at resellers for those stolen bags. And let the thieves be caught and apprehended soon.


----------



## Nico_79

I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you PBC. I hope they are able to catch the thieves and recover your stolen goods. Will definitely keep an eye out on eBay and reseller sites.


----------

